# Team USA



## VCheng

All that is great about USA will be in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
15 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## T-123456

NBA
NBA.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VCheng

T-123456 said:


> NBA
> NBA.com



Even better:

SI.com - Photo Gallery - NBA Cheerleaders

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SouthDesi

Secular Country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MastanKhan

VCheng said:


> Even better:
> 
> SI.com - Photo Gallery - NBA Cheerleaders


 
You truly are an animal sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

MastanKhan said:


> You truly are an animal sir.



I am sorry, perhaps some prefer the NFL? 

100 Hottest NFL Cheerleaders | Bleacher Report

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

I had no doubt, you would create this topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## VCheng

WebMaster said:


> I had no doubt, you would create this topic.



Lots of things to see and do:

10 Beautiful Places That Must Be Traveled In USA | MindJunker - Viral Stuff For Entertainment

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

A great site for information on US National Parks:

National Parks -- National Geographic

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam

US is undoubtedly a great country. It is multi-cultural to the core and we can agree that it is the most powerful country that ever existed on earth in the history of humans. In foreseeable future I see China as the only country that will manage to challenge USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Best thing in the US of A? ABCD's = American Born Confused Desi's. 

Nah. Not you VC. You're an FoB.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EagleEyes

Hyperion said:


> Best thing in the US of A? ABCD's = American Born Confused Desi's.
> 
> Nah. Not you VC. You're an FoB.



Why you would consider ABCDs best.


----------



## Hyperion

I don't. Sarcasm my friend! 

They always keep saying..... IN AMREEKA IT'S LIKE THAT.... IT'S LIKE THIS...... I've heard that so many times that I want to shove something in their traps. 



WebMaster said:


> Why you would consider ABCDs best.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## EagleEyes

Hyperion said:


> I don't. Sarcasm my friend!
> 
> They always keep saying..... IN AMREEKA IT'S LIKE THAT.... IT'S LIKE THIS...... I've heard that so many times that I want to shove something in their traps.



Becareful @VCheng is a big fan of Amreeeeeeeka

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hyperion

As if it's a mystery!!!! If I were a betting man, I'd say he is some sort of a scientist, got educated back in Pakistan. One day after a decade of hard work, he got refused tenure, which he eventually got in the US of A. So now everything Yanki is good good good, and everything **** is BAD BAD BAD. 

He's just disgruntled ex-Pakistani, with grandiose ambitions.... 



WebMaster said:


> Becareful @VCheng is a big fan of Amreeeeeeeka

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## manojb

VCheng said:


> Even better:
> 
> SI.com - Photo Gallery - NBA Cheerleaders


even better than go go bars eh?



VCheng said:


> A great site for information on US National Parks:
> 
> National Parks -- National Geographic


++1


----------



## VCheng

manojb said:


> even better than go go bars eh?
> 
> 
> ++1



Gogo Bars are good too:













============================================


A great shot of the Statue of Liberty:






Inscription on the Statue of Liberty:

*Give me your tired, your poor, 
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free, 
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore. 
Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me. 
I lift my lamp beside the golden door.*

(Author: Emma Lazarus)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nafsiati

+Freedom, say anything you want! 
+Good healthcare programs, but not free. 
+Excellent weather year round. 
+Most known cities in the world like New York, and Los Angeles. 
+Withdrawing from the Middle East in late 2014 
+World's largest economy. 
+Crime Rate isn't as high as you'd think. 
+Great food! 
+Most Technologically advanced
+ Best Military(in every respect)
+Great history

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

WebMaster said:


> I had no doubt, you would create this topic.


 
So when is he going to be in the TT!


----------



## Not Sure

Grandmother of LHC.







*Ernest Lawrence, Glenn Seaborg and Robert Oppenheimer in
1946 at the control panel of the 184-Inch Cyclotron.*

------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Not Sure

Number of visitors last year: 39,668,221. 

Number of convention delegates last year: 5,107,416 

Number of conventions are held last year: 22,027. 

Clark County's gaming revenue last year: $9.7 Billion. 

Strip's gaming revenue last year: $6.5 Billion. 

Yes, this is Las Vegas:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Getting robbed by the IRS. Fakinn crooks.


----------



## KAL-EL

Philly cheesesteak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Jon Stewart.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Funny car





Jet Funny Car





Surfing





Nascar
2014 Daytona 500 - Start - YouTube

NFL
NFL Biggest Hits Comp. - YouTube

MLB
MLB Baseball Best Plays (2012 Season Teaser) - YouTube


----------



## madooxno9

TEAM USA vs France , 2000
*Vince carter dunk over 7 feet tall guy* 

My all time fav

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Even UFO's check stuff out





Fight Club (yes the Brad Pitt movie thing)





Bah who needs swords.


----------



## Developereo

and, on a lighter note,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fukuoka

I won't participate anymore except this message


----------



## VCheng

For sandwich fans:


America’s Top 10 New Sandwiches


----------



## VCheng

================================================

It's time for a breather, America. Fire up the grill, ice down the drinks, and pop open that patio umbrella. Health care, the oil spill, Afghanistan, China, Elena Kagan and financial reform will all be waiting on Tuesday, July 6th. We promise. What won't be, though, is the chance to lean back and remember why we care enough about our country to spar over these things and in the end, remain united.

*"Freedom," Albert Camus pointed out, "is nothing else but a chance to be better." For 234 years, America has strived, fought, invented, pushed, pulled and dragged itself towards the better.* Fortune was keen to enumerate our progress.

There's no claim to ranking or exclusivity here, so leave the nitpicking aside for another day, though feel free to add to our list in the comments section. Without further ado, and in almost no particular order, we present the Fortune 100 Great Things About America.

100 Great Things About America - Fortune Features

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Team Mayrica! Hell yeah!


----------



## FRAZY

Do one on UK pls!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Where else can you find people with fake Russian accents showing how weapons work...






Don't forget the mini gun


----------



## LordTyrannus

Team USA in Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Not needed, since expanded use of the Ignore List works better.


----------



## Xeric

The vastness, both in the physical and cognitive domain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Xeric said:


> The vastness, both in the physical and cognitive domain.



I think you will enjoy watching this series:

Aerial America | Smithsonian Channel


----------



## LordTyrannus

Team USA in Afghanistan







The finest of the American Troops. Creme de la creme.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

You have the Illuminati too! And that sucks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LordTyrannus

OrionHunter said:


> You have the Illuminati too! And that sucks!



Annuit coeptis means, "Approoved undertaking/path"

Novus Ordo Seclorum means "New order of the ages" "NEW WORLD ORDER"

In December 2012 the old world order, the old age ended. Now we are at the beginning of a new age. Age of Aquarius.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

LordTyrannus said:


> Novus Ordo Seclorum means "New order of the ages" "NEW WORLD ORDER"



Novus ordo seclorum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"The phrase is sometimes mistranslated as "New World Order" by people who believe in a conspiracy behind the design; however, it does directly translate to "New Order of the Ages"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LordTyrannus

USA did grow from a british colony into the worlds only Superpower in less than 2 centuries. How did that happen? 

a) Honest Work of brave americans
b) Dirty Tricks and Cheating from an exclusive elite, leading the countries Foreign policy.

Looking at the quality of your immigrants, i surely would chose answer B. 

Why are there only two Political Parties (Republicans and Democrats) in the US? Why there is no REAL third Party? USA cant be a real Democrasy. Somebody controls both Parties. Somebody dont allow a third party beeing successfull. 






Yin and Yang? WTF? USA cant be a headless chicken. A huge group of well educated and rich people are holding the strips behind the curtain. They are ancestors of the MAYFLOWER passengers. Do the average american immigrant even know the MAYFLOWER??? 

How could somebody like George Bush become president?






That must be a fuckin Joke!

He is member of Skull and Bones, thats why.

Now it is Obama, to calm down the growing unpatience of black americans in the USA.






Remember the Yin and yang?  Well done Mr. Obama. You brought the blacks back on track.

Even United Nations is a creation of the COUNCIL on FOREIGN RELATIONS CFR.

CFR was established in 1923 from US Government. Even that is enough to proove that USA isn´t a normal Country. It is a tool to force the Worlds Nations under the UN Umbrella/Global One World Government. 

USA pumping up its Military and forcing all nations worldwide into an arms race. US has 30.000 Military bases around the World! 

NSA the NATIONAL SECURITY AGENCY is a Organisation seperate from the CIA. It has a Budget of 50 Billion dollars! What is NSA doing with this Money? It is more Money than Indias WHOLE Defence budget! A country with 800 Million population. 

It is simple, US military, UN and NSA going hand in hand to form the one world government.

-US Military forcing Arms race upon the Earths Nations. Intimidating enemies and easing partners. carrot and stick.

-UN comitting humanitarian Mission and implementing structures for a one world government.

-NSA colecting all possible data about humanity to find effective ways of global mass controll. Even ways of developing Human DNA into the wished result.

As a Person who has already faced NSA Power, i can only warn you people. This WONDERLAND you live in has a date of last Usage. The elite consists of Nature lovers and Human haters, they wont allow the sheeples to waste global resources at this tempo anymore. After implementing the One World Rule, they will end the dream and cut the rights of the "Useless eaters". 

NSA has another Meaning, it is New Secret Age.

Age
Agent
Agency






You notice that Key? The Key is KNOWLEDGE and Information. Google is a search engine. But it is used both ways. NSA collects every activity of every single Internet User in the world.






Obama is a Figure. A public relations Agent. He has no real Power and control. The NSA has the control. It would be foolish to give so much power into the hands of a person who can only be president for 8 years. US Foreign policy and continuity would colapse. Only weak countries have real democrasies. A real democrasy is a total chaos.

NSA brings order to the Chaos, through INFORMATION.






Director of National Security Agency
General Keith B. Alexander

* “We Must Win, There Is No Substitute for Victory”*


NSA is winning. Constantly. There is no force on earth which could stop them. Nobody will rescue you. 

They are collecting Data to improove Human DNA. Google is a search engine and NSA has access to NASA satelites. They collect Data of every single species on earth through Nasa satelites which can record Lightspectrum from Ultraviolet to Infrared. They collecting specific DNA results and experimenting with it to have full controll over the reproduction process.

The second rule of the new ten commandments.


Maintain humanity under 500,000,000 in perpetual balance with nature.
*Guide reproduction wisely — improving fitness and diversity.*
Unite humanity with a living new language.
Rule passion — faith — tradition — and all things with tempered reason.
Protect people and nations with fair laws and just courts.
Let all nations rule internally resolving external disputes in a world court.
Avoid petty laws and useless officials.
Balance personal rights with social duties.
Prize truth — beauty — love — seeking harmony with the infinite.
Be not a cancer on the earth — Leave room for nature — Leave room for nature.
Georgia Guide Stones





Soon (2021) only the chosen people will be allowed to have children. The standard sheeple will be gased and liquidated in concentration camps. Google for United Nations Agenda 21.

*The Age of Aquarius has arrived. *And none of you is ready. You are still sleeping in the old world. You know what..they will let those old world colapse over your dumb heads. 

I personaly am ready, bring em on. Only the best will survive. And i am the best.


----------



## Sam1980

LordTyrannus said:


> Team USA in Iraq



America freed Iraq.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LordTyrannus

Sam1980 said:


> America freed Iraq.









Trust the elite. They will take care of you and your family.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam1980

LordTyrannus said:


> Trust the elite. They will take care of you and your family.



As a matter of fact they do, unlike Russia, United States provide for its citizens.


----------



## qamar1990

Hyperion said:


> Best thing in the US of A? ABCD's = American Born Confused Desi's.
> 
> Nah. Not you VC. You're an FoB.


you sure you 50 bro?
you sound like a freaking 18 year old.



KAL-EL said:


> Philly cheesesteak


pats steak king is complete garbage.
garbage customer service and garbage steak.


----------



## LordTyrannus

Sam1980 said:


> As a matter of fact they do, unlike Russia, United States provide for its citizens.



So does the butcher for his sheep.


----------



## Hyperion

Dude, I'm 50+ ... alla alla...... 



qamar1990 said:


> you sure you 50 bro?
> you sound like a freaking 18 year old.
> 
> 
> pats steak king is complete garbage.
> garbage customer service and garbage steak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Huawei

Sam1980 said:


> America freed Iraq.



If you consider killing 6 million Iraqis and dropping depleted uranium as 'freedom' then you're correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

@WebMaster Must every thread turn into a USA bashing thread? If that is so, then bashing other countries in the same vein should be fair game, right? Please clarify. Thanks.

Edit: Not to worry, I will be making good use of the "Ignore list" from now on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huawei

VCheng said:


> @WebMaster Must every thread turn into a USA bashing thread? If that is so, then bashing other countries in the same vein should be fair game, right? Please clarify. Thanks.



Yup, obviously stating facts is 'bashing'.


----------



## Hyperion

That is a two edged sword........... such statements and requests should be made when you are in total control of your senses.......... 



VCheng said:


> @WebMaster Must every thread turn into a USA bashing thread? If that is so, then bashing other countries in the same vein should be fair game, right? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## VCheng

A listing of the top ten universities in USA:

The Ten Best Universities in the United States






============================================
It is only a matter of time before such cutting edge technology incubated in such universities makes it way into civilian aircraft too:


*The U.S. Air Force's robotic X-37B space plane has broken its own all-time endurance record in orbit after more than 470 days of circling the Earth* on a mystery mission for the American military.

The X-37B space plane currently in orbit in flying the Orbital Test Vehicle 3 (OTV-3) mission, the third long-duration flight of the unmanned Air Force spaceflight program. The miniature space shuttle launched on Dec. 11, 2012 and is surpassed the record for longest X-37B spaceflight on Wednesday (March 26).

Until now, the record for the longest X-37B mission is 469 days, set by the program's OTV-2 mission that was launched in 2011.

More here: Air Force's Secretive X-37B Space Plane Shatters Orbit Record - NBC News


----------



## KAL-EL

qamar1990 said:


> pats steak king is complete garbage.
> garbage customer service and garbage steak.



Not to me! Although I've had better steaks from other places, theirs is definitely above average.


----------



## LordTyrannus

VCheng said:


> @WebMaster Must every thread turn into a USA bashing thread? If that is so, then bashing other countries in the same vein should be fair game, right? Please clarify. Thanks.



You are opening a Thread called "Team USA" to made propaganda for US imperialism and than you run away like a 5 year old?

No boy. No No NO!


----------



## VCheng

KAL-EL said:


> Not to me! Although I've had better steaks from other places, theirs is definitely above average.



Which one of these do you prefer?

Top 10 Spots for Authentic Philly Cheesesteaks — Visit Philadelphia — visitphilly.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Dude. Stop it. You can also create a thread for mother Russia, and spread all the propaganda that you may wish. It's a democratic forum, something you may not be used to.




LordTyrannus said:


> You are opening a Thread called "Team USA" to made propaganda for US imperialism and than you run away like a 5 year old?
> 
> No boy. No No NO!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

A powerful flying observatory fitted into a Boeing 747:

SOFIA (Stratospheric Observatory for Infrared Astronomy) | NASA


----------



## KAL-EL

VCheng said:


> Which one of these do you prefer?
> 
> Top 10 Spots for Authentic Philly Cheesesteaks — Visit Philadelphia — visitphilly.com



I like a few on that list. Jim's Steaks would probably be my personal top pick though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

KAL-EL said:


> I like a few on that list. Jim's Steaks would probably be my personal top pick though.



I will keep that in mind on my next trip down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

VCheng said:


> I will keep that in mind on my next trip down.



Awesome! Let me know what you think. The main location is on South Street in downtown Philly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LordTyrannus

Hyperion said:


> Dude. Stop it. You can also create a thread for mother Russia, and spread all the propaganda that you may wish. It's a democratic forum, something you may not be used to.



Nah, to much Work. I am not a bigot. Everybody already knows that Mother Russia is Boss. Putin took Crimea and all Obama did was to be sad about it...


----------



## Hyperion

My friend, let's not spoil this thread........ kindly........ 



LordTyrannus said:


> Nah, to much Work. I am not a bigot. Everybody already knows that Mother Russia is Boss. We took Crimea and all Obama did was to be sad about it...


----------



## VCheng

KAL-EL said:


> Awesome! Let me know what you think. The main location is on South Street in downtown Philly.



I am just waiting for the weather to get better. It finally reached the mid-50s here today, but we have yet another snowstorm beginning tomorrow evening.


----------



## Sam1980

Huawei said:


> If you consider killing 6 million Iraqis and dropping depleted uranium as 'freedom' then you're correct.



Wow 6 million. You are not very good at math, r u? Anyway, U.S. won the war by killing least number of enemy combatants possible, freedom doesnt come free. Anyway after the war iraqis started killing one another due to religious reasons. The war was won with fewer than 40k Iraqi military personnel dead.


----------



## Huawei

Sam1980 said:


> Wow 6 million. You are not very good at math, r u? Anyway, U.S. won the war by killing least number of enemy combatants possible, freedom doesnt come free. Anyway after the war iraqis started killing one another due to religious reasons. The war was won with fewer than 40k Iraqi military personnel dead.



depleted uranium.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:

1


----------



## Sam1980

Huawei said:


> depleted uranium.



Well at least Americans didn't kill 45 million of their own people.


----------



## KAL-EL

Sam1980 said:


> Well at least Americans didn't kill 45 million of their own people.



99% sure that poster isn't new and already has already gone under several forum handles.


----------



## VCheng

Nothing beats USDA Prime steak:

USDA Beef Quality and Yield Grades | Meat Science


20 oz. Ribeye on the bone, smothered in sauteed onions and mushrooms:


----------



## KAL-EL

VCheng said:


> Nothing beats USDA Prime steak:
> 
> USDA Beef Quality and Yield Grades | Meat Science
> 
> 
> 20 oz. Ribeye on the bone, smothered in sauteed onions and mushrooms:




Ok, now I'm hungry!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

KAL-EL said:


> 99% sure that poster isn't new and already has already gone under several forum handles.



You mean he was banned?


----------



## KAL-EL

VCheng said:


> I am just waiting for the weather to get better. It finally reached the mid-50s here today, but we have yet another snowstorm beginning tomorrow evening.



Got into the mid 60's here. The weather seems to have been very bi-polar these days.


----------



## Hyperion

Let's not bring politics in a non-political thread. Kindly.



Huawei said:


> depleted uranium.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

KAL-EL said:


> Got into the mid 60's here. The weather seems to have been very bi-polar these days.



It has been a pretty harsh winter this time around. I can't wait for it to go away. However, I would still take snow over tornadoes or drought.


----------



## KAL-EL

Sam1980 said:


> You mean he was banned?



Quite possibly.. Although can't say for sure. Could also be someone who isn't banned, but chose to create another name to hyper-nationalist troll. Fairly sure I recognize the persons hyper-nationalistic bellicose posting pattern.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Hmm, what can I say about America that is nice. 

I liked the 1950's and 1960's period in contemporary American culture. I liked the atmosphere, I liked the small towns, and even the dressing style of that period.

I would say that was America's "Golden Era".


----------



## VCheng

Sam1980 said:


> You mean he was banned?



Bans on PDF tend to be temporary and somewhat arbitrary. However, the Ignore List is a good feature that is permanent and can be controlled by the members. As Tony the Tiger says, it is :






===================================================


Chinese-Dragon said:


> Hmm, what can I say about America that is nice.
> 
> I liked the 1950's and 1960's period in contemporary American culture. I liked the atmosphere, I liked the small towns, and even the dressing style of that period.
> 
> I would say that was America's "Golden Era".



There are many small towns spread everywhere that still retain that old-fashioned feel that you describe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

VCheng said:


> *Bans on PDF tend to be temporary and somewhat arbitrary.* However, the Ignore List is a good feature that is permanent and can be controlled by the members. As Tony the Tiger says, it is



Sometimes that is a good thing.

Ask @KAL-EL about the "Pelican guy" who keeps coming back to post his hilarious Malthusian theories. 



VCheng said:


> There are many small towns spread everywhere that still retain that old-fashioned feel that you describe.



It's not quite the "same" though, is it?

Though honestly any kind of "small towns" tend to shock and impress me, since I grew up in Hong Kong which is pretty much a steel and glass jungle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Sometimes that is a good thing.
> 
> Ask @KAL-EL about the "Pelican guy" who keeps coming back to post his hilarious Malthusian theories.



lol have to admit, the guy is comedy gold. Although technically a troll, at least he doesn't spew hyper-nationalist nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

KAL-EL said:


> lol have to admit, the guy is comedy gold. Although technically a troll, at least he doesn't spew hyper-nationalist nonsense.



He's so funny, I don't think the mods should ban him. They should give him an honorary comedy thread. 

They could call it "The Church of Malthus", where people figure out ways how to reduce the global population to more sustainable levels, to make a better world for all the Pelicans out there.


----------



## KAL-EL

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Sometimes that is a good thing.
> 
> Ask @KAL-EL about the "Pelican guy" who keeps coming back to post his hilarious Malthusian theories.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not quite the "same" though, is it?
> 
> Though honestly any kind of "small towns" tend to shock and impress me, since I grew up in Hong Kong which is pretty much a steel and glass jungle.




When I think of Hong Kong (and look at pics) I imagine an almost futuristic kind of city. A "steel and glass jungle" as you say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Good about the US of A? It's people minus the representatives......

Jobs.






Musk.





Lilly 





Comicon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

VCheng said:


> Bans on PDF tend to be temporary and somewhat arbitrary. However, the Ignore List is a good feature that is permanent and can be controlled by the members. As Tony the Tiger says, it is :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===================================================
> 
> 
> There are many small towns spread everywhere that still retain that old-fashioned feel that you describe.




Seeing your "Tony the Tiger" reminded me of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

KAL-EL said:


> When I think of Hong Kong (and look at pics) I imagine an almost futuristic kind of city. A "steel and glass jungle" as you say.



Shanghai is even more insane, the first time I went there my jaw literally hit the floor. And that's from a Hong Konger like me. 

That said, I prefer historical cities like Beijing. And I like the "small town" sort of environment like you get in sort of like the American Midwest area.

HK is great but there is just so much activity at all hours and everywhere. I would not mind living in a small town area for a few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Haven't been to Shanghai, yet, heard good things though! 



Chinese-Dragon said:


> Shanghai is even more insane, the first time I went there my jaw literally hit the floor. And that's from a Hong Konger like me.
> 
> That said, I prefer historical cities like Beijing. And I like the "small town" sort of environment like you get in sort of like the American Midwest area.
> 
> HK is great but there is just so much activity at all hours and everywhere. I would not mind living in a small town area for a few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

What could be more iconic than a Harley-Davidson on the Blue Ridge Parkway?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Shanghai is even more insane, the first time I went there my jaw literally hit the floor. And that's from a Hong Konger like me.
> 
> That said, I prefer historical cities like Beijing. And I like the "small town" sort of environment like you get in sort of like the American Midwest area.



Funny you said that, because I was also going to mention Shanghai. How it looked so incredibly modern and vast. Hoping to add it to the cities I'll be visiting on my trip to Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Couldn't find a good live performance with head banging. So use your imagination.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

another one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cherokee

America is a country which attracts worlds finest in every field . 

America is the reason we are in information age today . Most of the greatest 20th Century Inventions are from there . 

They have single handedly ushered the world into new era and had more impact than any supoerpower in the history of planet earth .


----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Chronos

KAL-EL said:


> lol have to admit, the guy is comedy gold. Although technically a troll, at least he doesn't spew hyper-nationalist nonsense.



Pelican guy had me in stitches.

We do need characters like that sometimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That said, I prefer historical cities like Beijing. And I like the "small town" sort of environment like you get in sort of like the American Midwest area.



I always find it a bit sad that more people haven't developed modern architectures which retain a historical and ancient flair. Most modern cities look so boringly homogenized.

I would have hoped to see more pagoda-inspired buildings rather than solid rectangular columns of glass and steel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Developereo said:


> I always find it a bit sad that more people haven't developed modern architectures which retain a historical and ancient flair. Most modern cities look so boringly homogenized.
> 
> I would have hoped to see more pagoda-inspired buildings rather than solid rectangular columns of glass and steel.



I agree 100%.

Beijing is still quite good for historical/traditional stuff, but Shanghai and HK are mostly modernistic. There are a few big exceptions, but apart from those, the buildings are mostly the "modernistic" style, with all the up-and-coming architects trying to prove how futuristic they can make the buildings look, even though they should be going for a more traditional or hybrid style in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

KAL-EL said:


> Not to me! Although I've had better steaks from other places, theirs is definitely above average.


gins is a hundred times better and they give waaaay better service. plus the other one on market street i forgot the name. but you might know what its called. they are also pretty good.
the service at pats steak kings is just garbage i swear.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## LordTyrannus

Huawei said:


> depleted uranium.



You should open a new thread about that and inform us. Share what you know. But not here in this "Awesomeamericarulesthread".


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

LordTyrannus said:


> You should open a new thread about that and inform us. Share what you know. But not here in this "Awesomeamericarulesthread".



The more you post the more I know I'm hitting a nerve of jealousy with you. Tons of Russians have come here and will NEVER go back...and I'm just opening your sleepy eyes as to some of the reasons why.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Developereo

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I agree 100%.
> 
> Beijing is still quite good for historical/traditional stuff, but Shanghai and HK are mostly modernistic. There are a few big exceptions, but apart from those, the buildings are mostly the "modernistic" style, with all the up-and-coming architects trying to prove how futuristic they can make the buildings look, even though they should be going for a more traditional or hybrid style in my opinion.



That was just my personal preference for architecture that retains cultural context.

The architects will want to express their creativity as they see fit, and there might be architectural reasons why pagodas don't scale beyond a certain point.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Oops who can forget crazy sized SUV's





and electric powered cars...


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Feeding the world...


----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## VCheng

There would be no modern Rock and Roll without the innovation called the electric guitar:

Invention of the Electric Guitar :: Smithsonian Lemelson Center


----------



## VCheng

So I went to the local DMV office recently.

There was a line, but it kept moving, "Next one please!", "Next one please!". When I came up to the counter it was a pleasant "Good Morning! How may I help you?". I said, "I need to register a motorcycle trailer". "Sure", the nice lady said and took out two forms and crossed off the parts I needed to fill and handed me a ticket with the words "Estimated Wait Time 12 minutes" printed on it.

I moved to the back of the hall to one of the several empty writing tables to start filling out the forms. As soon as I had finished, my number was called. It was not even five minutes from the time the ticket was issued.

I walked to the window and handed the forms over. The lady checked them and said to fill out one part I had missed. She then look at the paperwork and calculated the Sales Tax. I said "But this invoice is in Canadian Dollars, it was 8% less in value on that day". "Oh, no problem". She crossed out her calculation and redid it with the exchange rate I had told her. I handed over a credit card and my driving licence. She swiped the card and made a photocopy of my licence and handed them back. I signed the paperwork and she handed me the trailer registration plates. Total time elapsed was not even two minutes.

Then I remembered something. I asked her, "the registration plates on my truck are peeling off from the edges, what should I do?" She says, "Oh those plates must be defective. Please bring them in and we will exchange them for free. Have a nice day!"

I was out of there in less than ten minutes.


----------



## halupridol

USA=country against which its immigrants can say all kinds of shit n still get away with it......


@VCheng

nice thread

USA=country against which its immigrants can say all kinds of shit n still get away with it......


@VCheng

nice thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

halupridol said:


> USA=*country against which its immigrants can say all kinds of shit n still get away with it*......
> 
> 
> @VCheng
> 
> nice thread



I think it is called "Freedom of Expression" or something like that.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> I think it is called "Freedom of Expression" or something like that.



Yes you basically can tell Obama to go "F" himself and there's nothing he can do about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> Yes you basically can tell Obama to go "F" himself and there's nothing he can do about it.



Even better are the Town Halls meeting with the local Congress Critter.


----------



## halupridol

VCheng said:


> I think it is called "Freedom of Expression" or something like that.


 mein toh bas yuhi kuch logo Ki taang khich raha tha..
btw sir,what do u do,,if u don't mind me asking.. ..


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

more farm stuff...feeding and clothing the world..


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Of course there are some things which aren't always so happy...


----------



## darkinsky

OMG 9 pages? i thought nobdy was interested in baseball, basketball egg hand etc


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some Pacific island stuff (no not Hawaii):

Guam





Northern Marianas





American Samoa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

darkinsky said:


> OMG 9 pages? i thought nobdy was interested in baseball, basketball egg hand etc



Excuse me, the correct term is "Hand Egg", not egg hand. 



Peter C said:


> Some Pacific island stuff (no not Hawaii):
> 
> Guam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northern Marianas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Samoa



I have a friend who went off to Guam. Lucky bugger!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

darkinsky said:


> OMG 9 pages? i thought nobdy was interested in baseball, basketball egg hand etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> I have a friend who went off to Guam. Lucky bugger!



A friend of my wife lives there.


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> A friend of my wife lives there.



A tropical paradise for sure.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Puerto Rico





I'm sure she's saying something important.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Palmyra Atoll a minor island in the Pacific.





Wake Island (sorry its restricted to military only)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

darkinsky said:


> OMG 9 pages? i thought nobdy was interested in baseball, basketball egg hand etc



9 Pages of America Bashing as well

SMH.


----------



## gambit

VCheng said:


>


So what is the deal with 'cricket' ? How is hitting a cork ball with a wooden club related to an insect ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

gambit said:


> So what is the deal with 'cricket' ? How is hitting a cork ball with a wooden club related to an insect ?



I have never figured that one out either! 



Ravi Nair said:


> 9 Pages of America Bashing as well
> 
> SMH.



Bashing? Where? Oh wait, the Ignore List is working very well!


----------



## friendly_troll96




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Average suburban town new home development in the NorthEast USA within 60km of a major city. Tiny plot of land clearcutted, 2 car garage. Average colonial size house. Lawn around house. Although some of these houses are a bit odd that they don't have windows on the sides. Usually they don't put windows on the north side of a house in cold areas.





This is baseline. As towns become more exclusive they insidiously raise the minimum size of the land plot first to 4000sq meters, then 8000sq meters and up. With land at $1M+ for 4000sq meters they can keep the riff-raff out. As the properties get bigger they don't need to be clearcutted and you have a more woodsy feel and less anti-septic atmosphere.

This is North Central USA. Similar homes. Less pricey though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

The legendary U-2:







More here:

A Spotter's Guide To The U-2 'Dragon Lady' And Its Many Configurations


----------



## Nexus

*UNITED STATS OF AMERICA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Sailing near Harvard/MIT in Boston/Cambridge





Nasa's space center is in the middle of a wildlife park.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

More farming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

*Times Higher Education World University Rankings 2013-2014 *

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

C17 Globemaster formation from rear door





Helicopter formation





V22


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

B2 bomber


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Military Sealift Command 

Sealift Logistics Command Atlantic in Norfolk, Va.

Sealift Logistics Command Pacific in San Diego, Ca.

Sealift Logistics Command Europe (dual hatted as Commander, Task Force 63) in Naples, Italy.

Sealift Logistics Command Central (dual hatted as Commander, Task Force 53) in Manama, Bahrain.

Sealift Logistics Command Far East (reporting to Commander, MSC, with additional reporting responsibilities to Commander, Task Force 73) now in Singapore.
Military Sealift Command is organized around five programs:

Naval Fleet Auxiliary Force or NFAF
Special Missions
Prepositioning
Sealift
Military Sealift Fleet Support Command
As of June 2013, Military Sealift Command operated around 110 ships (full list of ships -> Military Sealift Command Ship Inventory ) and employed 9,800 people (88% of whom are civilians).

*Naval Fleet Auxiliary Force*

The Naval Fleet Auxiliary Force is the part of the MSC most associated with directly supporting the Navy. In 1972, a study concluded that it would be cheaper for civilians to man USN support vessels such as tankers and stores ships. The NFAF is the American equivalent of the BritishRoyal Fleet Auxiliary. These MSC ships are painted haze gray (except for the hospital shipsUSNS _Mercy_ (T-AH-19) and USNS _Comfort_ (T-AH-20) which are painted white) and can be easily identified by the blue and gold horizontal bands around the top of their central smokestack.

*NFAF Ship Types*

Ammunition Ships (T-AE)
Combat Stores Ships (T-AFS)
Dry Cargo/Ammunition Ships (T-AKE)
Fast Combat Support Ships (T-AOE)
Fleet Ocean Tugs (T-ATF)
Fleet Replenishment Oilers (T-AO)
Hospital Ships (T-AH)
Rescue/Salvage Ships (T-ARS)
*Special Missions Program*
Military Sealift Command's Special Mission Program controls 24 ships that provide operating platforms and services for unique US Military and federal government missions. Oceanographic and hydrographic surveys, underwater surveillance, missile flight data collection and tracking, acoustic research and submarine support are among the specialized services this program supports. Special mission ships work for several different US Navy customers, including the Naval Sea Systems Command and the Oceanographer of the Navy. These ships like those of the NFAF are painted haze gray with blue and gold stack bands.

*Special Mission Ship Types*

Cable Laying/Repair Ship (T-ARC)
Command Ship (LCC)
Missile Range Instrumentation Ships (T-AGM)
Navigation Test Support Ship (T-AGS)
Ocean Surveillance Ships (T-AGOS)
Oceanographic Survey Ships (T-AGS)
Submarine and Special Warfare Support Ships
Includes Sea-based X-band Radar and MV C Champion.

Submarine Tender (AS)
*Prepositioning Program*
Military Sealift Command's Prepositioning Program is an element in the US's triad of power projection into the 21st century—sea shield, sea strike and sea basing. As a key element of sea basing, afloat prepositioning provides the military equipment and supplies for a contingency forward deployed in key ocean areas before need. The MSC Prepositioning Program supports the US Army, Navy, Air Force and Marine Corps and the Defense Logistics Agency. Prepositioning ships remain at sea, ready to deploy on short-notice the vital equipment, fuel and supplies to initially support military forces in the event of a contingency. The Prepositioning Program consists of 34 at-sea ships plus 2 aviation support ships kept in reduced operating status. These ships wear civilian livery, and are only designated "USNS" if government-owned; those chartered from civilian owners are either "SS" or "MV".

*Prepositioning Program Ship Types*

Air Force Container Ships (T-AK)
Army Container Ships (T-AK)
Aviation Logistics Support Ships (T-AVB)
Break-Bulk Ships (T-AK)
High-Speed Vessels (HSV)
Large, Medium-Speed, Roll-On/Roll-Off Ships (T-AKR)
Marine Corps Container and Roll-On/Roll-Off Ships (T-AK/T-AKR)
*Sealift Program*
The mission of the Sealift Program is to provide ocean transportation to the Department of Defense by meeting its sealift requirements in peace, contingency, and war with quality, efficient cost effective assets and centralized management. This is achieved through the use of commercial charter vessels, Large, Medium-Speed Roll-on/Roll-off ships, and the Maritime Administration's Ready Reserve Force, including the eight former MSC fast sealift ships. Sealift is divided into three separate project offices: Tanker Project Office, Dry Cargo Project Office and the Surge Project Office.

*Sealift Program Ship Types*

Dry Cargo Ships (T-AK)
Large, Medium-Speed, Roll-On/Roll-Off Ships (T-AKR)
Tankers (T-AOT)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Example prepositioned ship (carries ammo)





Dry Cargo/Ammunition ship





Roll On/Off ship


----------



## pakdefender

Peter C said:


> more farm stuff...feeding and clothing the world..


 
do you know how billions of dollars going into subsidised farming in more developed countries affects farmers from developing countries ?


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Hollywood.DC and Marvel comics.Video games industry.USA entertainment industry is OP.That how it rules.
The roman emperors called it 'bread and games'.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

pakdefender said:


> do you know how billions of dollars going into subsidised farming in more developed countries affects farmers from developing countries ?



It certainly doesn't make sense for the US to hand out free money in subsidies to any crop where a majority of it is exported. Farm subsidies are a huge issue when it comes to budget cuts. But they have a lot of leverage somehow. Obama Proposes Cuts to Farm Subsidies - Washington Wire - WSJ

Edit: It's hard to find actual numbers of what percent is exported. One page said 50% for wheat.
I see this page but it's 4 years old http://www.census.gov/compendia/statab/2012/tables/12s0853.pdf


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

F117


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some North American wildlife people may not know about...
Yes, we have Mountain Lions (plus panthers and Lynx's) roaming some of our woods:





hungry Kodiak Bears (plus brown,black,and polar):





big Alligators (and big Crocodiles)





Plus wolves, coyotes (jackal-like), poisonous snakes, and poisonous spiders.
Oh and great white sharks off our beaches! Plus Bigfoot and various Loch Ness-type Monsters.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

On September 12, 2013, NASA announced that _Voyager 1_ had crossed the heliopause and entered interstellar space on August 25, 2012, making it the first human made object to do so.
It is still transmitting after 36 years.






NASA has announced after extensive analysis by the Curiosity Rover that the surface of Mars has 1 liter of water per 0.03 cubic meters of Martian top soil.

Crazy Curiosity Rover Landing (only NASA could come up with such a plan).
The rover is pretty big...900kg, 2.9m long, 2.7m wide, 2.2m high. 





Hubble Telescope (too many achievements to list...some cool dark matter stuff is #1)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

12 men have physically walked on the moon (2 at a time with a third in moon orbit).
















One man was super lucky. Not only did John Young walk on the moon he flew the first Shuttle mission. The only astronaut to do both.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Space Shuttle










How do you make a reusable aircraft that can withstand horrific heat from re-entry (most craft use thermal shields that burn off).

Cover it from head to toe with some high-tech thermal tiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1903 Orville & Wilbur Wright: The Wright Flyer




There were doubters in Europe that this could really have been achieved.
So the Wrights took the plane apart and took it on tour overseas (France, Italy, and Germany) to show it exists and works (they'd blow the crowds away with figure 8's, low passes, and high cruising). French aviator Léon Delagrange summed up the matter succinctly: “Nous sommes battus.” (We are beaten.)






It is hanging at the Air & Space Museum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CENTCOM

This is a very interesting thread, started with NBA and ending with the Wright brothers! 
aik puraani kahawat hai, dhoondney se to khuda bhi mil jaata hai. For instance, look for a conspiracy and you will find one.. or create one  

On topic: Law and justice system is one of the things. 

Haroon Ahmad
DET - U.S. Central Command
United States Central Command - Urdu - MacDill Air Force Base, FL - Government Organization | Facebook


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

CENTCOM said:


> On topic: Law and justice system is one of the things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

CENTCOM said:


> This is a very interesting thread, started with NBA *and ending with the Wright brothers! *
> aik puraani kahawat hai, dhoondney se to khuda bhi mil jaata hai. For instance, look for a conspiracy and you will find one.. or create one
> 
> On topic: Law and justice system is one of the things.
> 
> Haroon Ahmad
> DET - U.S. Central Command
> United States Central Command - Urdu - MacDill Air Force Base, FL - Government Organization | Facebook



Ending? This end won't be ending anytime soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> Ending? This end won't be ending anytime soon.


A long ways to go.
Hey how can i message you on a strategy for this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

I am the best thing about America.


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> A long ways to go.
> Hey how can i message you on a strategy for this thread?



@WebMaster can turn PM facilities on or off depending on a number of factors including the price of semiconductor chips in China or something like that.


----------



## CENTCOM

Key Lime Pie. I don't know how I forgot that. 

Haroon Ahmad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Elucid

New England.





New Englanders seem to me to be remarkably more intelligent than the rest of Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Elid said:


> New Englanders seem to me to be remarkably more intelligent than the rest of Americans.



1972 Presidential Election results:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Jack Kilby was an American electrical engineer who took part (along with Robert Noyce) in the realization of the first integrated circuit while working at Texas Instruments (TI) in 1958. He was awarded the Nobel Prize in physics in 2000





He is also the inventor of the handheld calculator and the thermal printer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The Nobel Prize in Physics 1972 was awarded jointly to Americans John Bardeen, Leon Neil Cooper and John Robert Schrieffer _"for their jointly developed theory of superconductivity, usually called the BCS-theory"_.








*John Bardeen / Leon Neil Cooper / John Robert Schrieffer*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

John Bardeen also previous won a Noble Prize in 1956 along with American William Shockley for the invention of the transistor.









John Bardeen / William Shockley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

In 1962 American James Watson shared the Noble Prize in Physiology/Medicine for the discovery of the structure of DNA.




James Watson

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

In 1946 the Nobel Prize in Physiology/Medicine was awarded to American Hermann Joseph Muller.
For two decades he tried to show the scientific world that x-rays/radiation caused dangerous/lethal genetic mutations and was completely ignored. Sadly it was the aftermath of the Atomic bombings that proved his research correct. He immediately won the Nobel Prize.




Hermann Joseph Muller

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Diego Garcia (British Territory with joint airbase)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

UNIX: Kenneth Thompson and Dennis Ritchie





Linux: Linus Torvalds (Finnish-American)





*CP/M (MS-DOS parent) Gary KilDall*


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Dennis Ritchie also wrote the "C" programming language (and co-authored the manual) which is the basis for many languages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Google Android





Microsoft Windows





Apple Mac OS and IOS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

LCD: George H. Heilmeier





LED: *Nick Holonyak*




Mouse: Douglas Engelbart

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Semiconductor sales leaders by year - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
(foundries excluded)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Clarence L. "Kelly" Johnson designer of the U-2/A-12/YF-12/SR-71





U-2 (First flight 1955) Still in use today after almost 60 years.





A-12 (first flight 1962)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

YF-12 Interceptor (First flight 1963)




SR-71 (First flight 1964)


----------



## Thorough Pro




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

3D Printing: Charles Hull 1984

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

Huawei said:


> If you consider killing 6 million Iraqis and dropping depleted uranium as 'freedom' then you're correct.


Damned right I do....we don't elect our guys to look after foreigners.



LordTyrannus said:


> You are opening a Thread called "Team USA" to made propaganda for US imperialism and than you run away like a 5 year old?
> 
> No boy. No No NO!


Bonus number two....we keep un


LordTyrannus said:


> Nah, to much Work. I am not a bigot. Everybody already knows that Mother Russia is Boss. Putin took Crimea and all Obama did was to be sad about it...


My mom went to Russia 10 years ago. Said it reminded her of Germany in the 50's. You managed to occupy bases you held for hundreds of years. Yay team! We occupied fort Bliss.



VCheng said:


> Excuse me, the correct term is "Hand Egg", not egg hand.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend who went off to Guam. Lucky bugger!


Most I know who went to Guam or any of those little islands grows sick of them after a year or so....(the "rock")


----------



## Huawei

Juice said:


> Damned right I do....we don't elect our guys to look after foreigners.
> 
> 
> Bonus number two....we keep un
> 
> My mom went to Russia 10 years ago. Said it reminded her of Germany in the 50's. You managed to occupy bases you held for hundreds of years. Yay team! We occupied fort Bliss.
> 
> 
> Most I know who went to Guam or any of those little islands grows sick of them after a year or so....(the "rock")



Spoken like a true fascist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Airlines






Cargo





World's largest airlines - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Russian American - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"The Russian American population is reported to be 3.13 million"

I'm quite sure 3.13 million people of American origin are not living in Russia.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Calm down and have a Coca Cola





Nice pics of Moscow


----------



## Developereo

Quite possibly, the best 30 seconds in all of science fiction, and one of the most evocative scenes ever filmed.

Not a word is spoken, yet this scene says more about the human condition than entire libraries combined.






[Star Wars binary sunset scene -- best viewed on a big screen with surround sound]


----------



## gambit

Peter C said:


> Nice pics of Moscow


His Russia got far worse social problems...

How Alcohol Conquered Russia - Stan Fedun - The Atlantic

Russia’s Invisible Children

Rampant alcoholism. Millions homeless, including children. No wonder he has to find escape through the Internet. He is a product of that sorry society that is Russia.

Alcoholism Is Killing Off Russian Men - The Wire


> The Russian armed forces face a massive personnel problem, and the country's demographic trends will reduce the availability of potential male recruits even further in coming years. By 2016, the number of men available for conscription will be half that of 1996, a problem exacerbated by the fact that many potential recruits are unfit for service due to alcohol-related complications.


Drunken conscripts. As if conscription is not bad enough, the Russian military will be filled with drafted low morale drunks.


----------



## LordTyrannus

"Who do you think, teached Israelis to kill children?!"


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

LordTyrannus said:


> "Who do you think, teached Israelis to kill children?!"



Maybe Russia's finest....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Guys, let us keep this thread positive and about USA as intended. Thanks.


----------



## liall

Developereo said:


> Quite possibly, the best 30 seconds in all of science fiction, and one of the most evocative scenes ever filmed.
> 
> Not a word is spoken, yet this scene says more about the human condition than entire libraries combined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Star Wars binary sunset scene -- best viewed on a big screen with surround sound]



YOu know NASA just discovered a planet with binary star system just like this one. Except it doesnt seem like it can host life but these planets are out there waiting to be found

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1952 Polio Vaccine: *Jonas Edward Salk*




1941 Influenze vaccine: *Thomas Francis Jr.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Maurice Ralph Hilleman





involved in 36 vaccines including:
Measles/Rubella
Mumps
Hepatitis A
Hepatitis B
Chickenpox
Meningitis
Pneumonia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1943 streptomycin (antibiotic): Albert Schatz




1952 Heart Pacemaker: Paul Zoll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LordTyrannus

The source of Life. Pure magic. How valueless paper turns into american gold, when you kill innocent people for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

gambit said:


> Drunken conscripts. As if conscription is not bad enough, the Russian military will be filled with drafted low morale drunks.



Who needs ASVAB where there is Vodka!


----------



## MilSpec

2nd Amendment.

Fish Tacos in Huntington Beach

90% of all modern innovations in engineering. 

NASA

Super Carriers.


----------



## gambit

Sam1980 said:


> Who needs ASVAB where there is Vodka!


Correct...Most Russians would probably flunk the ASVAB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

LordTyrannus said:


> The source of Life. Pure magic. How valueless paper turns into american gold,







March 3, 2014
BBC News - Russian rouble hits new low against the dollar and euro

Of course that's not bad considering the fate of the old Soviet Rubles....

Russia's Older Rubles Suddenly Worthless - Chicago Tribune


----------



## LordTyrannus

Whats that in your Avatar dude´?


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Not much I can think of.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

DARPA - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

*



MOIRE Telescope*

The Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) has announced their Membrane Optical Imager for Real-Time Exploitation (MOIRE) program, which will use clever new technologies to deliver a high-resolution telescope into geosynchronous Earth orbit (GEO). This new eye in the sky will resolve details as small as one meter in size from a vantage point roughly 22,000 miles above the planet’s surface, as both real-time video and still images.

From GEO, a satellite using MOIRE optics could see approximately 40 percent of the Earth’s surface at once and focus on a 10 km-by-10 km area at 1-meter resolution, and provide real-time video at 1 frame per second.










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:DARPA_Logo.jpg


----------



## Leader

Americans are generally very friendly.

and Cars...


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

*

*

*Extreme Miniaturization: Seven Devices, One Chip to Navigate without GPS*

The U.S. Military relies on the space-based Global Positioning System (GPS) to aid air, land and sea navigation. Like the GPS units in many automobiles today, a simple receiver and some processing power is all that is needed for accurate navigation. But, what if the GPS satellites suddenly became unavailable due to malfunction, enemy action or simple interference, such as driving into a tunnel? Unavailability of GPS would be inconvenient for drivers on the road, but could be disastrous for military missions. DARPA is working to protect against such a scenario, and an emerging solution is much smaller than the navigation instruments in today’s defense systems.

The single chip TIMU prototype contains a six axis IMU (three gyroscopes and three accelerometers) and integrates a highly-accurate master clock into a single miniature system, smaller than the size of a penny. This chip integrates breakthrough devices (clocks, gyroscopes and accelerometers), materials and designs from DARPA’s Micro-Technology for Positioning, Navigation and Timing (Micro-PNT) program.

Three pieces of information are needed to navigate between known points ‘A’ and ‘B’ with precision: orientation, acceleration and time. This new chip integrates state-of-the-art devices that can measure all three simultaneously. This elegant design is accomplished through new fabrication processes in high-quality materials for multi-layered, packaged inertial sensors and a timing unit, all in a tiny 10 cubic millimeter package. Each of the six microfabricated layers of the TIMU is only 50 microns thick, approximately the thickness of a human hair. Each layer has a different function, akin to floors in a building.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

@Peter C thanks for sharing good stuff about the great nation of America..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Leader said:


> @Peter C thanks for sharing good stuff about the great nation of America..



No problem. It would be easy simply to push a rapid succession of stuff but I'd rather just pick stuff that is at least mildly interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Peter C said:


> No problem. It would be easy simply to push a rapid succession of stuff but I'd rather just pick stuff that is at least mildly interesting.



keep it up, people need to know and be reminded about the contributions Americans did for the humanity.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

*Turbofan engines*

*Pratt & Whitney JT3D (TF33) (B52 bomber)*

*Pratt & Whitney JT8D (Boeing 727)*

*Pratt & Whitney JT9D 
Boeing 747
Boeing 767
Airbus A310
McDonnell Douglas DC-10*

*Pratt & Whitney TF30 (JTF10A)
General Dynamics F-111 Aardvark Grumman F-14 Tomcat
LTV A-7 Corsair II*

*Pratt & Whitney F100 (JTF22) (F15 Eagle)*

Pratt & Whitney F119 (PW5000) (F22 Raptor)
Pratt & Whitney F135 (derived from F119) (F35 Lighting II)
Pratt & Whitney PW1000G 
Airbus A320neo
Bombardier CSeries
Mitsubishi Regional Jet
Irkut MS-21
Embraer E-Jets E2
Pratt & Whitney PW1100G
Pratt & Whitney PW1120 (derived from F100)
Pratt & Whitney PW2000 
Boeing 757
C-17 Globemaster III
Ilyushin Il-96M
Pratt & Whitney PW4000 
Airbus A300
Airbus A310
Airbus A330
Boeing 747-400
Boeing 767
Boeing 777
Boeing KC-46
McDonnell Douglas MD-11


Pratt & Whitney PW6000 (Airbus 318)
Engine Alliance GP7000 (Airbus 380)
International Aero Engines V2500 
Airbus A320 family
McDonnell Douglas MD-90


----------



## Dubious

nafsiati said:


> +Freedom, say anything you want!


 No one hears ya sure...


nafsiati said:


> +Good healthcare programs, but not free.


 Only for the rich


nafsiati said:


> +Excellent weather year round.


 Depends...if you are talking about the whole continent then obviously you will get excellent weather if you keep moving likewise in Asia or Europe...


nafsiati said:


> +Most known cities in the world like New York, and Los Angeles.


 Thanks to Hollywood


nafsiati said:


> +Withdrawing from the Middle East in late 2014


 Nothing great about having to withdraw when you have financial problems...had they withdrew eagerly with no problem baggage that would be impressive


nafsiati said:


> +World's largest economy.


 Every mafia gets that title from looting others  but it is amazing how all mafias got accumulated on 1 land ....they should take some of Pakistan's politicians too! 


nafsiati said:


> +Crime Rate isn't as high as you'd think.


 You think? Its not obvious but stats paint a different colour


nafsiati said:


> +Great food!


 You think? Their best is imported (American food is the same as European food...common ancestry) + Desi food 


nafsiati said:


> +Most Technologically advanced


 Double bonus here   .tup:


nafsiati said:


> + Best Military(in every respect)


 Def if you keep training on other people's land and destroying them so they cant make a military equally as good as yours...but yes...double bonus here too   


nafsiati said:


> +Great history


 Err...  they repainted some of it...And whats great about civil wars? slavery and more wars? Same thing in Europe and Asia...in fact they brought large scale wars out ...Japan, Vietnam, Africa, Gulf Wars, Middle east unrest, African unrest, Middle Asia unrest...Only thing left is Australia!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Talon said:


> Only for the rich



Well it's a little more complicated than that.
If you are poor you actually do better than being rich. I know someone whose son got a kidney operation (robot da Vinci surgery too) for FREE and they were on on government assistance. You can't beat that.

The people who get shafted are those whose income is just above being on government assistance and have to pay the same premiums as those who make substantially more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Peter C said:


> Well it's a little more complicated than that.
> If you are poor you actually do better than being rich. I know someone whose son got a kidney operation (robot da Vinci surgery too) for FREE and they were on on government assistance. You can't beat that.
> 
> The people who get shafted are those whose income is just above being on government assistance and have to pay the same premiums as those who make substantially more.


Same law in Europe and esp Scandinavia only Scandinavians have a better welfare system....soo...this isnt uniquely American..Just saying...I recently visited NYC...and my question then was what is uniquely American? I didnt get any answer nor uniqueness that I cant find in Europe  except for the skyscrapers!


----------



## VCheng

Talon said:


> my question then was what is uniquely American?



Murika is Global. That is why there is nothing uniquely American because the rest of the world follows USA.


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> Murika is Global. That is why there is nothing uniquely American because the rest of the world follows USA.


Or America didnt really change anything the immigrants brought from their nations....


----------



## VCheng

Talon said:


> Or America didnt really change anything the immigrants brought from their nations....



The real beauty of USA is in providing the systems and the environment where all ideas flourish and evolve, regardless of their source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Intuitive Surgical - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Intuitive Surgical Inc.* is an American corporation that manufactures robotic surgical systems, most notably the da Vinci Surgical System. The _da Vinci_ Surgical System allows surgery to be performed remotely using robotic manipulators.


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> The real beauty of USA is in providing the systems and the environment where all ideas flourish and evolve, regardless of their source.


Same happening everywhere else!

However I did give it to America for being top in research and also IT..



Peter C said:


> View attachment 24638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intuitive Surgical - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Intuitive Surgical Inc.* is an American corporation that manufactures robotic surgical systems, most notably the da Vinci Surgical System. The _da Vinci_ Surgical System allows surgery to be performed remotely using robotic manipulators.


Also American but prob before da vinci surgical systems (which is of course more advanced)...

*ZEUS robotic surgical system*

*However, In Israel a company was established by Professor Moshe Schoham, from the faculty of Mechanical Engeenering at the Technion.*

*Again not uniquely in America...*


----------



## VCheng

Talon said:


> Same happening everywhere else!
> However I did give it to America for being top in research and also IT..



Of course it is happening elsewhere too, but USA remains on top for good reasons. For example, guess who works more compared to the famously industrious Japanese? Yup, the dumb lazy Murikans.


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> Of course it is happening elsewhere too, but USA remains on top for good reasons. For example, guess who works more compared to the famously industrious Japanese? Yup, the dumb lazy Murikans.


Americans are never known as lazy..no idea which propaganda you read...

But its not about how many hrs you work but how often you produce good stuff...I already gave due respect to development in research and stuff...

I am asking in other fields...Please read post 210 before you reply again..Thanks!


----------



## VCheng

Talon said:


> Americans are never known as lazy..no idea which propaganda you read...
> 
> But its not about how many hrs you work but how often you produce good stuff...I already gave due respect to development in research and stuff...
> 
> I am asking in other fields...Please read post 210 before you reply again..Thanks!



I did read Post #210.

For example, you think that the world's largest economy was created by "Every mafia gets that title from looting others" may apply to old colonial powers, but not to USA.

Most of the wealth USA has, was created by creating its own goods and services. It is not perfect, but it is at the top, or near the top, in just about every measure that is relevant, personal prejudices aside.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> I did read Post #210.
> 
> For example, you think that the world's largest economy was created by "Every mafia gets that title from looting others" may apply to old colonial powers, but not to USA.
> 
> Most of the wealth USA has, was created by creating its own goods and services. It is not perfect, but it is at the top, or near the top, in just about every measure that is relevant, personal prejudices aside.


Ok that I can agree with! 

But so did Japan and now China...so again no uniqueness! And both didnt copy America!


----------



## VCheng

Talon said:


> Ok that I can agree with!
> 
> But so did Japan and now China...so again no uniqueness! And both didnt copy America!



Please do consider that modern day Japan was created by USA post WW2, and China copied many principles of the free market economy of USA to create its own economic miracle.


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> Please do consider that *modern day Japan was created by USA* post WW2, and China copied many principles of the free market economy of USA to create its own economic miracle.


You mean after you threw 2 nuclear bombs...only nuclear power ever used in a war till date! 

Asking for recognition of a share of Japan's success is just what a bully would do...beat the kid and then take credit for bringing the kid to the hospital in time to be saved?!


----------



## T-123456

Talon said:


> Ok that I can agree with!
> 
> But so did Japan and now China...so again no uniqueness! And both didnt copy America!


Didnt?


----------



## VCheng

Talon said:


> You mean after you threw 2 nuclear bombs...only nuclear power ever used in a war till date!
> 
> Asking for recognition of a share of Japan's success is just what a bully would do...beat the kid and then take credit for bringing the kid to the hospital in time to be saved?!



Well, after defeating Imperial Japan (BTW Japan did attack USA first), USA gave Japan a modern Constitution, and then promised it security so that it did not need to spend its own money on Defense. Then USA gave open access to its own markets to Japanese products. The hard-working Japanese people did the rest.

What more do you think was needed to create modern day Japan?


----------



## liall

Murica best country world <3


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> Well, after defeating Imperial Japan (BTW Japan did attack USA first),


 Yup but not nuke


VCheng said:


> USA gave Japan a modern Constitution, and then *promised it security* so that it did not need to spend its own money on Defense. Then USA gave open access to its own markets to Japanese products. The hard-working Japanese people did the rest.
> 
> What more do you think was needed to create modern day Japan?


 Like I said after beating it up you take it to the hospital and demand a gold medal? 

Plus the security was for America's own agenda of keeping an eye in the region...

All USA did do which can be even considered is giving it open access to its markets but even that was for America's own self...nothing noble nor unique!!



T-123456 said:


> Didnt?


Nope...every country wanting success will eventually walk that mile...its not a copy thing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Talon said:


> Yup but not nuke
> Like I said after beating it up you take it to the hospital and demand a gold medal?
> 
> Plus the security was for America's own agenda of keeping an eye in the region...
> 
> All USA did do which can be even considered is giving it open access to its markets but even that was for America's own self...nothing noble nor unique!!



If any nation is attacked by another unprovoked, why wouldn't it respond with all its capabilities?

And what USA did in creating modern day Japan was similar to the Marshall Plan for reconstructing Europe. As a victorious superpower, it treated its vanquished foes with great magnanimity and long term wisdom, which is quite the departure compared to history.


----------



## T-123456

Talon said:


> Yup but not nuke
> Like I said after beating it up you take it to the hospital and demand a gold medal?
> 
> Plus the security was for America's own agenda of keeping an eye in the region...
> 
> All USA did do which can be even considered is giving it open access to its markets but even that was for America's own self...nothing noble nor unique!!
> 
> 
> Nope...every country wanting success will eventually walk that mile...its not a copy thing...


And how do you know which mile to walk`(as a country)?


----------



## Dubious

T-123456 said:


> And how do you know which mile to walk?


Instincts whichever country is doing good go seek its market..

But one cant deny their hard work was the major factor!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

@VCheng Don't care about anything else, BUT...ALMA COCINA..look it up and pay it a visit...that was the day an atheist found heaven.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

T-123456 said:


> And how do you know which mile to walk`(as a country)?



By walking behind those who have blazed the trail already!


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> If any nation is attacked by another unprovoked, why wouldn't it respond with *all its capabilities*?


 Nuclear war is tyranny waiting to happen and America unleashed it! cant deny it no matter what...With all the help USA gave it...it didnt wash away the sin of the numerous whose generation suffer from the after effects both psychologically and medically...


VCheng said:


> And what USA did in creating modern day Japan was similar to the Marshall Plan for reconstructing Europe.* As a victorious superpower,*


 A name it gave itself...and kept by theatening other countries...sound mafia enough?


VCheng said:


> it treated its *vanquished foes with great magnanimity* and long term wisdom, which is quite the departure compared to history.


Did it? It destroyed every land and people it touched like a plague!  Africa, Gulf war (trying out new warfare), Russia (via Afghanistan and Pakistan- aided the rise of Taliban), Middle east - Ghaddafi / Mubarak / Asad wouldnt have made it as far as they did without American destruction backing...do I need to say more?



VCheng said:


> By walking behind those who have blazed the trail already!


 @T-123456 
Basically the so called country that blazed a trail only managed through immigrants hence they brought in information of how to do so from different walks of life...basically meaning the country they came from had some form of knowledge about such stuff and hence could build it up similar to what America did only difference is America is soo cut off from rest of the world that it managed to do it without others interfering again nothing to do with America just its location not its people....


----------



## VCheng

Talon said:


> Nuclear war is tyranny waiting to happen and America unleashed it! cant deny it no matter what...With all the help USA gave it...it didnt wash away the sin of the numerous whose generation suffer from the after effects both psychologically and medically...
> A name it gave itself...and kept by theatening other countries...sound mafia enough?
> 
> Did it? It destroyed every land and people it touched like a plague!  Africa, Gulf war (trying out new warfare), Russia (via Afghanistan and Pakistan- aided the rise of Taliban), Middle east - Ghaddafi / Mubarak / Asad wouldnt have made it as far as they did without American destruction backing...do I need to say more?
> 
> @T-123456
> Basically the so called country that blazed a trail only managed through immigrants hence they brought in information of how to do so from different walks of life...basically meaning the country they came from had some form of knowledge about such stuff and hence could build it up similar to what America did only difference is America is soo cut off from rest of the world that it managed to do it without others interfering again nothing to do with America just its location not its people....



Pardon me Ma'm, your predetermined biases prevent you from seeing.


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> Pardon me Ma'm, your predetermined biases prevent you from seeing.


Well I am not biased just not satisfied with the answers I am given in bully style! It all sounds bully like...

America did this...forgetting it did that so it had to do this...

America did that...forgetting the charges that hang above it due to what it did and hence was forced to do that...

Do you get me? Most of the "good things America" did for other countries was either forced out of it or it had to do it as payment for the atrocity it caused! Nothing unique nothing noble nothing extra ordinary except research and excellence and that too due to it not being interrupted as its literally away from the rest of the world...and it imported alot of immigrants to help it...so please do give the fare share of acknowledgement


----------



## VCheng

Talon said:


> Well I am not biased just not satisfied with the answers I am given in bully style! It all sounds bully like...
> 
> America did this...forgetting it did that so it had to do this...
> 
> America did that...forgetting the charges that hang above it due to what it did and hence was forced to do that...
> 
> Do you get me? Most of the "good things America" did for other countries was either forced out of it or it had to do it as payment for the atrocity it caused! Nothing unique nothing noble nothing extra ordinary except research and excellence and that too due to it not being interrupted as its literally away from the rest of the world...and it imported alot of immigrants to help it...so please do give the fare share of acknowledgement



Oh yeah, I get it: Murica the Great Evil. 

(I think you are in the wrong thread here. There are many more other threads here on PDF you will just love!  )


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> Oh yeah, I get it: _Murica the Great Evil._
> 
> (I think you are in the wrong thread here. There are many more other threads here on PDF you will just love!  )


I never said that and I am not on the wrong thread...But I guess people say that when they have no answers...thanks anyway!


----------



## VCheng

Talon said:


> I never said that and I am not on the wrong thread...But I guess people say that when they have no answers...thanks anyway!



The answers you seek are being posted every day by members like Fukuoka and Huawei and many others. You will be very happy in their threads.

Thanks for dropping by here. Have a nice day! 

Edit: Here is a fresh one you will like:

Washington Is Humanity’s Worst Enemy


----------



## armchairPrivate

Us *ghettos





*


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> The answers you seek are being posted every day by members like Fukuoka and Huawei and many others. You will be very happy in their threads.
> 
> Thanks for dropping by here. Have a nice day!
> 
> Edit: Here is a fresh one you will like:
> 
> Washington Is Humanity’s Worst Enemy


 You might enjoy going to such threads...I keep away from them ...I just want to know why people awe at America when I dont see anything unique or anything that one has done to stand out...Everything was done because it was forced due to "human rights" or done for control of the area or done as world laws/ court demand something to be done for all the boo boos


----------



## VCheng

armchairPrivate said:


> Us *ghettos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yeah, look at them V-8 powered land yachts! 



Talon said:


> You might enjoy going to such threads...I keep away from them ...I just want to know why people awe at America when I dont see anything unique or anything that one has done to stand out...Everything was done because it was forced due to "human rights" or done for control of the area or done as world laws/ court demand something to be done for all the boo boos



Because USA is not perfect, but it is indeed awesome.

I respect your inability in not being able to see it. Yet.


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> Because USA is not perfect, but it is indeed awesome.
> 
> I respect your *inability* in *not* being able to see it. Yet.


 Double negative

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## armchairPrivate

VCheng said:


> Yeah, look at them V-8 powered land yachts!



I once had a V8 Mercury Cougar with those unique tail flashing lights.
That's something.
Those were the days. sigh


----------



## VCheng

Talon said:


> Double negative



Yes. Here it applies, given your double dose of negativity!


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> Yes. Here it applies, given your double dose of negativity!


Or your American slurr...now that is uniquely American


----------



## VCheng

armchairPrivate said:


> I once had a V8 Mercury Cougar with those unique tail flashing lights.
> That's something.
> Those were the days. sigh



Some ghetto, huh? 



Talon said:


> Or your American slurr...now that is uniquely American



Nope. Paakustaani-Murikan. After all, I am an immigrant here too, doing my bit to help.


----------



## armchairPrivate

VCheng said:


> Some ghetto, huh?



A ghetto is a ghetto. It doesn't matter how you look at it.

Team America is like sun sets. It's beautiful, but no more, soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> Nope. Paakustaani-Murikan. After all, I am an immigrant here too, doing my bit to help.


 And exactly my point....Immigrants helped build the country why do people thats all I said why was there a denial mode and a scramble towards refuting this truth?



armchairPrivate said:


> A ghetto is a ghetto. It doesn't matter how you look at it.
> 
> Team America is like sun sets. It's beautiful, but no more, soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon.


 in some European cities some have become touristic places....and there is even a Jewish ghetto 

Jewish ghettos in Europe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 never been to one but heard about some...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Talon said:


> And exactly my point....Immigrants helped build the country why do people thats all I said why was there a denial mode and a scramble towards refuting this truth?



How far back in human history do you want to go? We are all immigrants from somewhere to somewhere else. This mobility has been the richest source of progress for all of mankind, and will remain so.



armchairPrivate said:


> A ghetto is a ghetto. It doesn't matter how you look at it.
> 
> Team America is like sun sets. It's beautiful, but no more, soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon.




Soon? Yeah! 

Just like the dollar has been killed off in this forum umpteen times already, I am sure that USA will set off into the sunset two weeks from next Tuesday. 

Or may not.


----------



## armchairPrivate

VCheng said:


> How far back in human history do you want to go? We are all immigrants from somewhere to somewhere else. This mobility has been the richest source of progress for all of mankind, and will remain so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon? Yeah!
> 
> Just like the dollar has been killed off in this forum umpteen times already, I am sure that USA will set off into the sunset two weeks from next Tuesday.
> 
> Or may not.



Have you heard of putting a frog in a water and turning up the heat grad·u·al·ly?
You won't feel a thing.
It will be a painless death.


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> How far back in human history do you want to go? We are all immigrants from somewhere to somewhere else. This mobility has been the richest source of progress for all of mankind, and will remain so.


Not too far back...as recently as Immigrants went to America....it is interesting though how NY was called New Amsterdam and was lost in a bet (or so stories a history teacher told me) And also interesting that people live in segregation based on which European nation they originated from or at least many live in towns where the roads are named after the 1st settlers...so that stuff may be unique to USA.


----------



## VCheng

Talon said:


> *Not too far back...as recently as Immigrants went to America*....it is interesting though how NY was called New Amsterdam and was lost in a bet (or so stories a history teacher told me) And also interesting that people live in segregation based on which European nation they originated from or at least many live in towns where the roads are named after the 1st settlers...so that stuff may be unique to USA.



 So you want to be selective in going only as far back as US immigration, but not before that? How predictable! 

Of course, mentioning that Arab immigrants gave Spain a glorious 700 years of progress in the same way would take away your argument, I suppose, just an example? 

Most rising powers in human history benefited from immigrants and USA has taken that new heights, that is all.



armchairPrivate said:


> Have you heard of putting a frog in a water and turning up the heat grad·u·al·ly?
> You won't feel a thing.
> It will be a painless death.



Of course, I agree with you. Two weeks from next Tuesday I think the water will boil.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Okay, that was a fun multi-page diversion...so back to business.

1876 The Telephone - Alexander Graham Bell


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1902 Electrical air conditioning - Willis Carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1994 CMOS active pixel sensor: Eric Fossom


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

2008 Bionic contact lens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1947 Defibrillator: Claude Beck


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1880 long lasting incandescent light bulb: Thomas Edison











1903 Mercury vapor lamp (fluorescent light) Peter Cooper Hewitt


----------



## VCheng

@Peter C How can you not mention Tesla here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> @Peter C How can you not mention Tesla here?



I'll work him in

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Hollywood is best thing about America. And thank god for the fast food chains

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> So you want to be selective in going only as far back as US immigration, but not before that? How predictable!
> 
> Of course, mentioning that Arab immigrants gave Spain a glorious 700 years of progress in the same way would take away your argument, I suppose, just an example?


 Not really....the glory is due to immigration of Arabs...so it still scales the same way...
So you want to talk about before the immigrants? Really? Red Indians and love of nature? Sure...



VCheng said:


> Most rising powers in human history benefited from immigrants and USA has taken that new heights, that is all.


 My exact point no idea why you got defensive!


----------



## VCheng




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

*Light and low-bypass turbofans*

F404

McDonnell Douglas F/A-18 Hornet
HAL Tejas
KAI T-50 Golden Eagle
Lockheed F-117 Nighthawk
F110
F-14B/D Super Tomcat F-15K/SG/S Strike Eagle
F-16 Fighting Falcon 

F118
B-2 SpiritU-2 
F414Boeing F/A-18E/F Super Hornet Saab Gripen Demo/NG
HAL Tejas Mk 2
*High-bypass turbofans*

TF39

Lockheed C-5 Galaxy 


CF6

Airbus A300
Airbus A330
Airbus A310
Boeing 747
Boeing 767
McDonnell Douglas DC-10
McDonnell Douglas MD-11
Lockheed C-5M Super Galaxy


TF34

A-10 A-10 Thunderbolt II 
S-3Viking 


CFM56/F108

Airbus A320 family
Airbus A340
Boeing 737 Classic / Next Gen.
McDonnell Douglas DC-8-70 series
KC-135R Stratotanker
GE90

Boeing 777 


GP7200, with Pratt & Whitney 

A380 
GEnx

Boeing 747-8 
Boeing 787 Dreamliner 


LEAP-X,

Airbus A320neo
Boeing 737 MAX
COMAC C919


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1952 Barcode : *Norman Joseph Woodland/Bernard Silver*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> 1952 Barcode : *Norman Joseph Woodland/Bernard Silver*



Aren't the new barcodes now 2D?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> Aren't the new barcodes now 2D?


3D. They are certainly all over the place but UPC still seems to be the norm on consumer goods.


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> 3D. They are certainly all over the place but UPC still seems to be the norm on consumer goods.



I think they are called 2D barcodes:


Barcode - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Matrix (2D) barcodes
A matrix code, also termed a 2D barcode or simply a 2D code, is a two-dimensional way to represent information. It is similar to a linear (1-dimensional) barcode, but can represent more data per unit area."

May be there is a newer 3D version too?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> I think they are called 2D barcodes:
> 
> 
> Barcode - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "Matrix (2D) barcodes
> A matrix code, also termed a 2D barcode or simply a 2D code, is a two-dimensional way to represent information. It is similar to a linear (1-dimensional) barcode, but can represent more data per unit area."
> 
> May be there is a newer 3D version too?



oops you are correct it is 2D.

Edit: oh wait
1D, 2D & 3D Barcodes - MobilioDevelopment


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> oops you are correct it is 2D.
> 
> Edit: oh wait
> 1D, 2D & 3D Barcodes - MobilioDevelopment



Oh man, what will those dumb Murrikans come up with next?!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1888 Ball-point pen: John J Loud





[URL='http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:US392046-0.png']

[/URL]

1922 Masking/Cellophane tape: Richard Gurley Drew


----------



## fallstuff

Peter C said:


> 2008 Bionic contact lens
> 
> View attachment 24660



You pulled this one from " Mission Impossible" !!!!







*Intelligent Contact Lenses
The movie features contact lens*, which are capable of image capture and display. These contact lenses transmit data to an iPhone. There are multiple uses of these lenses. 
First, the images captured are processed by an iPhone, which is used for Face Detection and Face Recognition. The iPhone displays the background information of the person whoseface has been detected.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

fallstuff said:


> You pulled this one from " Mission Impossible" !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Intelligent Contact Lenses
> The movie features contact lens*, which are capable of image capture and display. These contact lenses transmit data to an iPhone. There are multiple uses of these lenses.
> First, the images captured are processed by an iPhone, which is used for Face Detection and Face Recognition. The iPhone displays the background information of the person whoseface has been detected.



Hmm...didn't see the movie but it seems to me other movies have had it too.

Hey they get Michio Kaku to talk about it


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Williams WR19, used in cruise missiles and drones
Williams F107, used in a variety of cruise missiles 

Williams F112, used in cruise missiles and experimental aircraft
Williams FJ22, a derivative of the FJX-2; also known as the EJ-22, for the VLJ market
Williams FJ33, for the VLJ market
Williams FJ44, produced for light business jet aircraft
Williams X-Jet, experimental VTOL platform from the 1960s
Williams WR34, turboshaft
Williams WR44, used in cruise missiles and the Foxjet ST600
Williams WST117, turboshaft
1974: jet powered, one-man, light-weight, Vertical Take Off and Landing craft
*Williams WASP X-Jet*


----------



## Sam1980

Peter C said:


> Hmm...didn't see the movie but it seems to me other movies have had it too.
> 
> Hey they get Michio Kaku to talk about it



Actually the inventor is an Iranian-American 
Babak Parviz.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Sam1980 said:


> Actually the inventor is an Iranian-American
> Babak Parviz.



2008 Bionic contact lens: Babak Parviz (Iranian American)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1954: One man flying platform (ducted fact): Hiller VZ-1 Pawnee


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

2001 Segway two wheeled gyroscopic transportation device: Dean Kamen


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

late 50's early 60's: Bell Rocket Belt


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1982: First permanent artificial heart transplant: Jarvik 7 (Robert Jarvik)





[URL='http://mediad.publicbroadcasting.net/p/kalw/files/201312/1983-03-23.jpg']

[/URL]


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1970's Synthetic skin : Dr. John F. Burke


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1913 modern Zipper: Gideon Sundback (Swedish American)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1959: Pull-Top can : Ermal Cleon Fraze









1975 Stay-Tab can : Daniel F. Cudzik (no picture found)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1945 Microwave oven : Percy Spencer/Raytheon


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1961 Cordless power tools: Robert Ridley/Black and Decker







1961 Industrial Robot: George C. Devol 





Unimate robot


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1973 Cellular telephone: Martin Cooper/Motorola


----------



## Sam1980

Iranian-French-American Pierre Omidyar.
Founder of eBay.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1965 Kevlar : Stephanie Kwolek at DuPont


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1970 Communications quality fiber optic cable: Corning Glass


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1964 Plasma display monitor: Donald Bitzer and Gene Slottow


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1948 Instant picture camera: Polaroid/Edwin Land










1948 Video tape recorder: Ampex Corporation


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

early 1960's Optical disc: *James T. Russell/Dr. David Paul Gregg*







1978 EEPROM (*E*lectrically *E*rasable *P*rogrammable *R*ead-*O*nly *M*emory) (basis for flash memory): George Perlegos/Intel


----------



## VCheng




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1964: Manned Powered Hypersonic Flight: North American X-15

*Hypersonic flight* is flight through the atmosphere at speeds above about Mach 5.5, a speed where disassociation of air begins to become significant and high heat loads exist.

















X-15 at the National Air and Space Museum in Washington, D.C.

As of 2014, the X-15 holds the official world record for the highest speed ever reached by a manned, powered aircraft. Its maximum speed was 4,520 miles per hour (7,274 km/h, Mach 6.7)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1947: Mach 1 : Bell X-1 (pilot Chuck Yeager)








[URL='http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7a/Chuck_Yeager.jpg&imgrefurl=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuck_Yeager&h=1812&w=2938&tbnid=QYSI0cRfK8QnzM:&zoom=1&docid=b0lue9okniBENM&ei=Z1JcU4D2FaTCywH70oDYCQ&tbm=isch&client=firefox-a&ved=0CFIQMygAMAA']

[/URL]


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1950 First Independent Credit Card Company: Diners Club International





1958 Charge Card: American Express Card









1958 Bank Of America issues it's first BankAmericard which will later be spun off into





1966 MasterCard


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1924 Flash-freezing food: Clarence Birdseye

"Packaged food was held under pressure between two hollow metal plates that were chilled to -25°F by the evaporation of ammonia. Using this method, a two-inch-thick package of meat could be frozen to 0F in about 90 minutes, while fruits and vegetables took about 30 minutes."

"Before quick-freezing came along, foods were frozen at a fairly slow rate. This caused large ice crystals to form, which ruptured the cell membranes of the food. When the food was defrosted, the ice crystals melted and water would leak out, taking with it the food’s flavor and texture."


----------



## senheiser

dont forget anorger great archievment making millions of russians and other people heroin addicted thanks america

BBC NEWS | Europe | Russia now 'top heroin consumer'
















its supported by the US because afghanistan is bordering to all countries who have something against america like iran, china, soviet countries, pakistan and india.

List of countries by prevalence of opiates use - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

when did Nato invade the country? Ah yeah in 2001 and since 2002 heroin production sky rocket






Genocide Convention - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> n of genocide
> 
> Article 2 of the Convention defines genocide as
> 
> ...any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:
> (a) Killing members of the group;
> (b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> (c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> (d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
> (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group.
> — Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of the Crime of Genocide, Article 2[3]
> Article 3 defines the crimes that can be punished under the convention:
> 
> (a) Genocide;
> (b) Conspiracy to commit genocide;
> (c) Direct and public incitement to commit genocide;
> (d) Attempt to commit genocide;
> (e) Complicity in genocide.
> — Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of the Crime of Genocide, Article 3[3]


----------



## senheiser




----------



## senheiser

how you feel that your government supports genocide?


----------



## senheiser

Of course europe is not save either after iran and russia europe is the third largest heroin user per capita despite being americas allies





Who uses most of the world's heroin? - San Francisco Health News | Examiner.com

http://www.unodc.org/documents/wdr/WDR_2010/1.2_The_global_heroin_market.pdf



> Russia's 141,927,297 people consume 70 metric tons or 70,000 kilos, for a total of .000493 kilos per person. Russia's per capita heroin consumption is nearly double that of Iran, the runner-up. Iran's 72,000,000 people consume 17 metric tons or 17,000 kilos, for a total of .000236 kilos per person.
> 
> Europe comes in third for global heroin use per capita. Europe's 710 million people consume 88 metric tons or 88,000 kilos, for a total of .000123 kilos per person.
> 
> Pakistan ties Europe for third place in overall per capita heroin use. Pakistan's 169,869,000 people consume 21 metric tons or 21,000 kilos, for a total of .000123 kilos per person.
> 
> Per capita heroin use falls off sharply among the U.S., Canada, and other countries that make up the top ten global heroin consumers. U.S.A. & Canada's 341 million people consume 21 metric tons or 21,000 kilos, for a total of .000061 kilos per person. China's 1,324,655,000 people consume 45 metric tons or 45,000 kilos, for a total of 0.0000339 kilos per person.
> 
> Africa's 840 million people consume 24 metric tons or 24,000 kilos, for a total of .0000285 kilos per person. Southeast Asia 593,000,000 people consume 17 metric tons or 17,000 kilos, for a total of .0000286 kilos per person. India 1,182,500,000 people consume 17 metric tons or 17,000 kilos, for a total of .0000143 kilos per person.
> 
> 
> 
> The Regional Breakdown for Heroin Consumption:
> 
> Europe - 26% at 88 metric tons
> Russia - 21% at 70 metric tons
> China - 13% at 45 metric tons
> Africa - 7% at 24 metric tons
> U.S.A. & Canada - 6% at 21 metric tons
> Pakistan - 6% at 21 metric tons
> India - 5% at 17 metric tons
> Southeast Asia - 5% at 17 metric tons
> Iran - 5% at 17 metric tons


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1876 Mimeograph machine (wet copying) : Thomas Edison





1942: Xerography (photographic copying used in modern copiers) : Chester Carlson


----------



## senheiser

thanks america


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1971 Laser Printer: Gary Starkweather


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1901 Disposable Blade Safety Razor: K.C. Gillette










1928 Electric Razor: Jacob Schick










1955 Fluoride toothpaste: Procter and Gamble (Crest toothpaste)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1993 first full feature web browser: Mosaic by the National Center for Supercomputing Applications


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Google Chrome (Google)
Internet Explorer (Microsoft)
Firefox (Mozilla Foundation)
Safari (Apple)




Most used web browser by country as of February 2014 according toStatCounter.
Google Chrome (green)
Internet Explorer (blue)
Firefox (orange)
Safari (gray)
Opera (red)


----------



## xenon54 out

One of the best American products.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

xenon54 said:


> One of the best American products.


people bet their fingers that it is....forward to 17:45

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Enjoy the opposite of a warm tropical island


----------



## OCguy

My gun safe and what I am allowed to keep in it.

My Shelby GT500

Alaska, Hawaii, Socal beaches, Montana, Vegas, BBQ food....could go on and on


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Walt Disney World resorts


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Niagara Falls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

California Institute of Technology (Caltech)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Harvard University


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Stanford University


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Massachusetts Institute Technology






Trying to build a Terminator T-1000....


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Princeton University


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

University of California, Berkeley






Helping paraplegics walk.


----------



## JayMandan

The IGNORE BUTTON is as awesom as this thread.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

JayMandan said:


> The IGNORE BUTTON is as awesom as this thread.



Actually I'm thinking of a new sub idea for this thread.
It should only be open to people whose country flag is not the US but whose location flag is.

You can then post some experiences along the lines of:

Currently I am in the state of.....(eg NewYork, California)
When I came here I was expecting .....(eg drive by shootings, police everywhere, streets paved with gold, military all over the place)
But the reality is .....(more potholes than gold, not much police, have yet to see an F15 nevermind an F22)
This place is pretty nice because of...
But this place sucks because of...
I'm still here because....(this is optional as it is not our business)......and my chances of going back in about .....years are probably.....%.

You can write more than just the above.

Then most important..at the end you pass it on to somebody else you have seen here with a US flag as the location.
I pass the torch to @VCheng

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Currently I am in the state of Noo Yoik.

When I came here I was expecting to stay here two years and go back, so I wanted to see as much of the eastern half as I could in that time.

But the reality is that one thing led to another, and then another, and I ended up staying here on a permanent basis.

This place is pretty nice because of a society with a deep sense of fair play on level playing field that rewards any and all hard work.

But this place sucks because of the weather, which can be deadly, scary or just plain uncomfortable.

I'm still here because this country is far from perfect, but awesomely awesome nonetheless!

I pass the torch to @sandy_3126

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

VCheng said:


> Currently I am in the state of Noo Yoik.
> 
> When I came here I was expecting to stay here two years and go back, so I wanted to see as much of the eastern half as I could in that time.
> 
> But the reality is that one thing led to another, and then another, and I ended up staying here on a permanent basis.
> 
> This place is pretty nice because of a society with a deep sense of fair play on level playing field that rewards any and all hard work.
> 
> But this place sucks because of the weather, which can be deadly, scary or just plain uncomfortable.
> 
> I'm still here because this country is far from perfect, but awesomely awesome nonetheless!
> 
> I pass the torch to @sandy_3126


Currently i am living i the state of Colorado

I moved here due to professional ambitions, I was expecting bears and elk on the porch, till now haven't seen anything bigger than the garden variety deer yet.

I do miss southern California life, I miss the beach, the clubs, the bars, I do not miss the traffic, the rent and the expensive living.

I am here until I have a built a launchpad for my next leap. I know this that I will belong both to US and India in the future and wont limit my self to one country.

I pass the torch to @Skull and Bones

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sam1980

senheiser said:


> BBC NEWS | Europe | Russia now 'top heroin consumer'



Well. Use your air force and destroy the Poppy Fields.


----------



## Informant

Corvette, BBQ and women. This what i miss about Ameeka

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

I'm a F-1 student in the state of New York.

I'm here for my graduate studies in the emerging field of Nanotechnology, will continue my studies to be a doctorate in the field in some top 20-30 universities, if i can get into.

New York was my priority thinking it has very good research institutions in the field, and the other choice was North Carolina. But i'm happy here.

The place is awesome because of the people, every morning i go out for a walk, i see strangers smiling and greeting, that feels good. And the scenery is good as Niagara falls is just half hour drive from my home.

The weather sucks, and the job market in Buffalo is dwindling, that's a bummer. I want to move to California after my MS, is possible.

As of now, i'm here for my academics and career.

I pass the torch to @Informant

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sam1980

Skull and Bones said:


> I'm here for my graduate studies in the emerging field of Nanotechnology, will continue my studies to be a doctorate in the field in some top 20-30 universities, if i can get into.



Let me guess, CNSE, SUNY? 
They have impressive facilities. But MIT still beats everyone's *** when it comes to Nano.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Sam1980 said:


> Let me guess, CNSE, SUNY?
> They have impressive facilities. But MIT still beats everyone's *** when it comes to Nano.



No, i'm in University at Buffalo, but i have access to the labs in CNSE Albany. My work is mainly theoretical. After CNSE, it's the Rice University, in Nanotech. MIT is third i think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Skull and Bones said:


> No, i'm in University at Buffalo, but i have access to the labs in CNSE Albany. My work is mainly theoretical. After CNSE, it's the Rice University, in Nanotech. MIT is third i think.



No. MIT is first, Berkeley is second, mostly because of their Biomolecular research.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Sam1980 said:


> No. MIT is first, Berkeley is second, mostly because of their Biomolecular research.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam1980

@Skull and Bones Don't care about the ranking. I'm a MIT alumni myself. When it comes to MEMS no one can challenge MIT.
MIT uses nanotech to hit cancer with one-two punch - Computerworld

I'm not talking about number of published papers. I'm talking about the research quality.
Number of published papers is irrelevant.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Sam1980 said:


> @Skull and Bones Don't care about the ranking. I'm a MIT alumni myself. When it comes to MEMS no one can challenge MIT.
> MIT uses nanotech to hit cancer with one-two punch - Computerworld
> 
> I'm not talking about number of published papers. I'm talking about the research quality.
> Number of published papers is irrelevant.



Okay, okay, calm down buddy. No one is undermining the contribution of MIT. 

And Photodynamic therapy link you provided, i'm working on the theoretical aspect of the extinction coefficient of different nanoparticles to different wavelength of laser. My thesis is on Superlens though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Skull and Bones said:


> And Photodynamic therapy link you provided, i'm working on the theoretical aspect of the extinction coefficient of different nanoparticles to different wavelength of laser.



Great man, I wish you luck.
But seriously Texas A&M has like 9,000 graduate students alone. So of course they will publish more papers. MIT at best rarely had more than 3,000 graduate students at a time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Skull and Bones said:


> I pass the torch to @Informant



Well @Informant you can reply but your flag situation is reversed...however to balance the good and the bad of the USA it may just be applicable..but only if you are a "disgruntled" American. So maybe I'll change the rules to either flag being USA if that disgruntled exception is the case.

However I would like to lean towards country flag being non-USA and location flag being USA. That way we can get a world sense of the American experience instead of a native biased view.


----------



## Informant

Peter C said:


> Well @Informant you can reply but your flag situation is reversed...however to balance the good and the bad of the USA it may just be applicable. So maybe I'll change the rules to either flag being USA.
> 
> However I would like to lean towards country flag being non-USA and location flag being USA. That way we can get a world sense of the American experience instead of a native biased view.



Homie im as much Amreekano as Pakistani. But Pakistan needs all the help it can get and the US not so much. 

In the end, us Americans are cool and asshole as hell. You know in europr its so awkward if you talk on the busses or trains. People actually avoid small talk which is ever so common in the US. Also we like to talk alot during dinners, i mean ALOT. We are the LOUDEST people by far, more aggressive and more into making new friends. The world finds us rude 

All Bush's fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Informant said:


> Homie im as much Amreekano as Pakistani. But Pakistan needs all the help it can get and the US not so much.
> 
> In the end, us Americans are cool and asshole as hell. You know in europr its so awkward if you talk on the busses or trains. People actually avoid small talk which is ever so common in the US. Also we like to talk alot during dinners, i mean ALOT. We are the LOUDEST people by far, more aggressive and more into making new friends. The world finds us rude
> 
> All Bush's fault.



Haha ok pass the torch to someone!


----------



## Informant

Peter C said:


> Haha ok pass the torch to someone!



I'll pass the torch to @ZYXW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

RazPaK said:


> Getting robbed by the IRS. Fakinn crooks.


A rite of passage. You are not truly American until you complain about the IRS. Of course if the IRS was working in Pakistan they would be a world power.


----------



## Juice

LordTyrannus said:


> You are opening a Thread called "Team USA" to made propaganda for US imperialism and than you run away like a 5 year old?
> 
> No boy. No No NO!


I like it when loser nations of starving serfs come to this thread. Part of the fun of being American is basking in the jealousy of less fortunate loser nations who try their hardest to copy us and fail because they don't have the slightest clue....



Chinese-Dragon said:


> Shanghai is even more insane, the first time I went there my jaw literally hit the floor. And that's from a Hong Konger like me.
> 
> That said, I prefer historical cities like Beijing. And I like the "small town" sort of environment like you get in sort of like the American Midwest area.
> 
> HK is great but there is just so much activity at all hours and everywhere. I would not mind living in a small town area for a few years.


I can handle small towns for awhile....but I far prefer large, coastal environs.



senheiser said:


> dont forget anorger great archievment making millions of russians and other people heroin addicted thanks america
> 
> BBC NEWS | Europe | Russia now 'top heroin consumer'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its supported by the US because afghanistan is bordering to all countries who have something against america like iran, china, soviet countries, pakistan and india.
> 
> List of countries by prevalence of opiates use - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> when did Nato invade the country? Ah yeah in 2001 and since 2002 heroin production sky rocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide Convention - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I know. I'm sad that Russians are so weak minded that one American got them all hooked on heroin.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Informant said:


> I'll pass the torch to @ZYXW



@ZYXW seems to be MIA... @Informant try an alternate person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Peter C said:


> @ZYXW seems to be MIA... @Informant try an alternate person.



@Pakistanisage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

Juice said:


> A rite of passage. You are not truly American until you complain about the IRS. Of course if the IRS was working in Pakistan they would be a world power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Informant said:


> @Pakistanisage



oh boy this is going to be interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Informant said:


> I'll pass the torch to @ZYXW










Peter C said:


> oh boy this is going to be interesting


what's going on? What is this about??


----------



## Informant

ZYXW said:


> what's going on? What is this about??



Do your due diligence before you revert to being spoon fed you know. Not everything comes on a silver platter for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

ZYXW said:


> what's going on? What is this about??



Read post #321 Informant passed the torch to you..originally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Informant said:


> Do your due diligence before you revert to being spoon fed you know. Not everything comes on a *silver *platter for you.


Actually not a fan of silver....how about a diamond spoon, preferably white diamond


----------



## ZYXW

Peter C said:


> Read post #321 Informant passed the torch to you..originally.


Currently I am in the state of New York. When I came here I was very little so don't remember much. I never truly understood the US and everything here until I hit high school. Once I actually started paying attention and learning about this country, the more I learned the more I fell in love with the principles and foundations this state was built on. This place is pretty nice because it gives people opportunity and that is the key. Yes, the system is not perfect and neither is equality at times. But the US gives its people the chance to argue and discuss things without fear and it empowers its citizens and gives them tools to bring about change. I understand we have the 1%, I understand we have gridlock for life on capital hill, I understand there isn't equal representation nor equal opportunity at times...but for those that truly want change, the law provides a way. It's truly for the people. I know the flaws in this country's policies and I understand it's far from perfect.....but I am in love with it's constitution and its promises. And I owe what ever I become to this country. That being said, Pakistan is as much home to me as the US is!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

ZYXW said:


> Actually not a fan of silver....how about a diamond spoon, preferably white diamond





You're another marsha seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Informant said:


> You're another marsha seriously.



nah, she's definitely more adorable!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

ZYXW said:


> nah, she's definitely more adorable!!



She isnt cute, how can a fatso be?

Let's not derail this topic as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Informant said:


> She isnt cute, how can a fatso be?
> 
> Let's not derail this topic as well


like zizzzz 






kk no more derailing LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

ZYXW said:


> like zizzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kk no more derailing LOL



This isnt Marsha.

This is @Marshmallow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

ZYXW said:


> Currently I am in the state of New York. When I came here I was very little so don't remember much. I never truly understood the US and everything here until I hit high school. Once I actually started paying attention and learning about this country, the more I learned the more I fell in love with the principles and foundations this state was built on. This place is pretty nice because it gives people opportunity and that is the key. Yes, the system is not perfect and neither is equality at times. But the US gives its people the chance to argue and discuss things without fear and it empowers its citizens and gives them tools to bring about change. I understand we have the 1%, I understand we have gridlock for life on capital hill, I understand there isn't equal representation nor equal opportunity at times...but for those that truly want change, the law provides a way. It's truly for the people. I know the flaws in this country's policies and I understand it's far from perfect.....but I am in love with it's constitution and its promises. And I owe what ever I become to this country. That being said, Pakistan is as much home to me as the US is!



Great...now you get to pick somebody with a non-usa country flag but who happens to have a location flag in the USA. to pass the torch to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Informant said:


> This isnt Marsha.
> 
> This is @Marshmallow






Just kidding @Marshmallow sweetie you know I love u...informant is just jealous he is not as cute as you sweetheart, it's okay may he become more pleasant with time LOL



Peter C said:


> Great...now you get to pick somebody with a non-usa country flag but who happens to have a location flag in the USA. to pass the torch to.


@KingMamba he's a pakistani american....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

ZYXW said:


> Just kidding @Marshmallow sweetie you know I love u...informant is just jealous he is not as cute as you sweetheart, it's okay may he become more pleasant with time LOL
> 
> 
> @KingMamba he's a pakistani american....




Marsha's on my side now, you van run along.

Mamba aint no FOB. He American. Born there, burger as hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Informant said:


> Marsha's on my side now, you van run along.
> 
> Mamba aint no FOB. He American. Born there, burger as hell.



Nahhhh Marsha is on my side...#lonelyinformant #sadandalone  haha

Oh, I didn't realize the thing was specific to those who immigrated to the US..whoops then i got no one else i know so yea probably @Pakistanisage....although if being "born" in the US made you any less Pakistani or wherever you are from, we would have a lot more diversity in congress and among the influential tier in American politics not just that we wouldn't have been throwing Japanese Americans in internment camps


----------



## Pakistanisage

The USA is probably the best country in the World that accepts people from any other to immigrate to. Heck, they even give Citizenship to anyone born in the US, even if their Parents were Illegal Aliens. No other country on God's green Earth is this welcoming to People of all races.

I love the Culture , the People and the fact that most People have a respect for law and order. Here, the only limits People have in betterment of their lives are the ones they put on themselves. Now , don't let me give you an impression that this is some kind of Utopia, which it is not. But there is no other Place ( other than my Native Pakistan ) that I would want to live in, than good old USA.

God Bless America

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Pakistanisage said:


> God Bless America



Great job...now pass the torch to another person with a non-USA origin flag but with a US location flag. (And that person can read post #321)


----------



## Marshmallow

Informant said:


> This isnt Marsha.
> 
> This is @Marshmallow


and this is you





by the way wo kis bechari ki pic post ki hey?


----------



## Informant

Marshmallow said:


> and this is you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way wo kis bechari ki pic post ki hey?



Ap ki. 

Main mota nhain hun


----------



## Marshmallow

Informant said:


> Ap ki.
> 
> Main mota nhain hun


neither am i.....

and stop arguing unnecessarily on other threads with indians....arent worth it....why wasting time and energies?


----------



## Informant

Marshmallow said:


> neither am i.....
> 
> and stop arguing unnecessarily on other threads with indians....arent worth it....why wasting time and energies?



This week im seriously farigh. Took a week off cz family is here from all over the world. 1 car is gone to parlor. The other to golf club with dad and bro for their golfing session. 3rd car with mama for shopping. 4th is busy with bardi Khala and company. Main yahan akela net pe hun. So socha Indians ko hi aeena dekhadein. 

Tum ho bilkul Indianon ki tarah. 

tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Marshmallow

Informant said:


> This week im seriously farigh. Took a week off cz family is here from all over the world. 1 car is gone to parlor. The other to golf club with dad and bro for their golfing session. 3rd car with mama for shopping. 4th is busy with bardi Khala and company. Main yahan akela net pe hun. So socha Indians ko hi aeena dekhadein.
> 
> Tum ho bilkul Indianon ki tarah.
> 
> tsk tsk tsk


koin shaadi ho rahi hey? kis bichari ki kismat phtny wali hey? 

its not about being indians wegera but if the argument arent going anywhere and rather turns to insults then better it should be ended! the mota demag wont understand!


----------



## Informant

Marshmallow said:


> koin shaadi ho rahi hey? kis bichari ki kismat phtny wali hey?
> 
> its not about being indians wegera but if the argument arent going anywhere and rather turns to insults then better it should be ended! the mota demag wont understand!



I have lived with Indians, i have them working for us. I have goof friends who are Indian. I understand the type, their hate for us outlasts our hate for them. Khair insults are fun.

Shadi ni, But store opening. jewellery store khalu ka. Lotsa models gon' be there . Aj third day of opening. hahah opening hi nahin mukti


----------



## Marshmallow

Informant said:


> *I have lived with Indians, i have them working for us. I have goof friends who are Indian. I understand the type, their hate for us outlasts our hate for them. Khair insults are fun. *
> 
> Shadi ni, but mangni. But store opening. jewellery store khalu ka. Lotsa models gon' be there . Aj third day of opening. hahah opening hi nahin mukti


i get exhausted after a while if the argument on serious threads turn to insults or boring rants headache! i dont know how do you ppl continue it for so long! such patience and stamina!

o congratss in advance for mangniii......whens the doomsday for the girl gunna start? and kon hey bichari...feel pity for her! you gotta straighten up yourself player....eik taraf magni dosri taraf keeping an eye on models


----------



## Informant

Marshmallow said:


> i get exhausted after a while if the argument on serious threads turn to insults or boring rants headache! i dont know how do you ppl continue it for so long! such patience and stamina!
> 
> o congratss in advance for mangniii......whens the doomsday for the girl gunna start? and kon hey bichari...feel pity for her! you gotta straighten up yourself player....eik taraf magni dosri taraf keeping an eye on models



They are here for a number of events. Shadi ni thi but mangni ( weekend pe thi mangni) . Aj one of the events of store openings.
Maf karo mera time thordi na aya hai? Models are God's blessing so eye them dil bhar ke. Also show bhi marte hain since khalu ka showroom to apna hi showroom 

Whats that cheapo song, haaan. Abhi to main jawan hun  My mom dad sing it sometimes. I shake my head and leave the room.


----------



## Marshmallow

Informant said:


> They are here for a number of events. Shadi ni thi but mangni ( *weekend pe thi mangni*) . Aj one of the events of store openings.
> Maf karo mera time thordi na aya hai? Models are God's blessing so eye them dil bhar ke. Also show bhi marte hain since khalu ka showroom to apna hi showroom
> 
> Whats that cheapo song, haaan. Abhi to main jawan hun  My mom dad sing it sometimes. I shake my head and leave the room.


you had the event already and didnt tell us



thread hi open kurdetey ider log congrats ka!

by the way lahore ki models look quite paindo....they dont have that charm and model like look like that of Karachiites lol no joking....neither of Isloz.......unless they were invited from karachi on that event of your khalu then that's fine....

that song is quite popular in wedding times yeah lolz....and do you know those things in Punjabi called taappayt or somthing.....in our family the old ladies and the young ones too sing them....in punjabi families its quite popular...sumjh nae ati but are very very funny when they sing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Marshmallow said:


> you had the event already and didnt tell us
> 
> 
> 
> thread hi open kurdetey ider log congrats ka!
> 
> by the way lahore ki models look quite paindo....they dont have that charm and model like look like that of Karachiites lol no joking....neither of Isloz.......unless they were invited from karachi on that event of your khalu then that's fine....
> 
> that song is quite popular in wedding times yeah lolz....and do you know those things in Punjabi called taappayt or somthing.....in our family the old ladies and the young ones too sing them....in punjabi families its quite popular...sumjh nae ati but are very very funny when they sing!



Meri nahin thi mangni, cousin ki beti ki. Mera time ni aya bhai. Please all top models are from Lahore, especially AYYAN ALI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Informant said:


> Meri nahin thi mangni, cousin ki beti ki. Mera time ni aya bhai. Please all top models are from Lahore, especially AYYAN ALI.


ayyan ali was born and brought up in Dubai.... tut tut.....come again.....so far the only good model from lahore was Vinne....shes one of my favz!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

ZYXW said:


> @KingMamba he's a pakistani american....



What is this about?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

KingMamba said:


> What is this about?



Read post #321. They passed the torch to you but Informant says you don't qualify

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Skull and Bones said:


> Okay, okay, calm down buddy. No one is undermining the contribution of MIT.
> 
> And Photodynamic therapy link you provided, i'm working on the theoretical aspect of the extinction coefficient of different nanoparticles to different wavelength of laser. My thesis is on Superlens though.



Actually MIT is considered the best but it may have more to do with reputation of the institution than anything else really.



Pakistanisage said:


> The USA is probably the best country in the World that accepts people from any other to immigrate to. Heck, they even give Citizenship to anyone born in the US, even if their Parents were Illegal Aliens. No other country on God's green Earth is this welcoming to People of all races.
> 
> I love the Culture , the People and the fact that most People have a respect for law and order. Here, the only limits People have in betterment of their lives are the ones they put on themselves. Now , don't let me give you an impression that this is some kind of Utopia, which it is not. But there is no other Place ( other than my Native Pakistan ) that I would want to live in, than good old USA.
> 
> God Bless America



Pakistan has the same citizenship laws as US, as does most other countries in Europe, you born there you are citizen no matter what. The worst citizenship laws are in the racism infested middle east.



Peter C said:


> Read post #321. They passed the torch to you but Informant says you don't qualify



Yeah I was born here so I don't have a immigration story to tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistanisage

KingMamba said:


> Pakistan has the same citizenship laws as US, as does most other countries in Europe, you born there you are citizen no matter what. The worst citizenship laws are in the racism infested middle east.





You are dead wrong.

I don't know of any Country where you get citizenship by Birth, just because you were born in that Country.

In Europe , it does not matter if you were born in their Country, you do not get citizenship unless one of your Parents is the Citizen of that Country. Same is true everywhere else including Pakistan.

USA is the only Country in the World where children of Illegal Aliens acquire Citizenship just by being born in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Pakistanisage said:


> You are dead wrong.
> 
> I don't know of any Country where you get citizenship by Birth, just because you were born in that Country.
> 
> In Europe , it does not matter if you were born in their Country, you do not get citizenship unless one of your Parents is the Citizen of that Country. Same is true everywhere else including Pakistan.
> 
> USA I the only Country in the World where children of Illegal Aliens acquire Citizenship just by being born in the US.



I thought Europe was closer to USA in terms of that, anyway the illegal alien acquiring citizenship was not by design but due to a technicality in the law. Most Americans dislike the so called anchor babies and want it changed but the politicians keep mum on the issue due to the hispanic vote. 

Nah there was a member on this forum born in Pakistan to non Pakistani parents and he was eligible for citizenship that is why I know Pakistan allows it. Although Pakistan does not allow the same privilege to Afghani refugee kids for obvious reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

@Pakistanisage you are on the hook for naming the next person to extend this chain thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

KingMamba said:


> What is this about?


O you talk about the US...like guess speak about your american side...and what you like and hate about the country...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

ZYXW said:


> O you talk about the US...like guess speak about your american side...and what you like and hate about the country...



Likes- Best pizza in the world , sonni kuriya , the diversity, democracy, and idk I guess the laid back attitude of people around here.

Dislikes- role money plays in government, media bias, anchor babies, health care drama, and fobs like @Informant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

KingMamba said:


> Likes- Best pizza in the world , *sonni kuriya* , the diversity, democracy, and idk I guess the laid back attitude of people around here.
> 
> Dislikes- role money plays in government, media bias, anchor babies, health care drama, and fobs like @Informant.



thanks  haha


----------



## KingMamba

ZYXW said:


> thanks  haha



You don't make the cut.   jk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

KingMamba said:


> You don't make the cut.   jk



That's not what you said last night!! ehem ehem


----------



## KingMamba

ZYXW said:


> That's not what you said last night!! ehem ehem



Badtameezi band karo aacha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

KingMamba said:


> Badtameezi band karo aacha.


Batameez dil mane na


----------



## KingMamba

ZYXW said:


> Batameez dil mane na



Stop derailing @Peter C thread he put a lot of work into it you coconut.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

KingMamba said:


> Stop derailing @Peter C thread he put a lot of work into it you coconut.


then stop responding to me, you know the effect you have on me ex- patti permeshwar  hahahahahahaha (ohhh my urdu is becoming beautiful over time) lol..you make me waannna derail ALLL THE THREADS   (corny but still cute) LOLOL


----------



## KingMamba

ZYXW said:


> then stop responding to me, you know the effect you have on me *ex- patti permeshwar*  hahahahahahaha (ohhh my urdu is becoming beautiful over time) lol



You are a total coconut, that is Hindi not urdu.  This shit literally made me lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

KingMamba said:


> You are a total coconut, that is Hindi not urdu.


 same thing bro...my urdu is better than yours, we have read your urdu here so stop pointing ffingers #rudemamba #LMFAO


----------



## KingMamba

ZYXW said:


> same thing bro...my urdu is better than yours, we have read your urdu here so stop pointing ffingers #rudemamba #LMFAO



Negative my urdu is way better than yours don't front. Also I would never speak in hindi and call it urdu that is a disgrace to Pakistaniyat.  Stop watching too many bollywood movies although that was quite the compliment. Do you even know what that means?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

KingMamba said:


> Likes- Best pizza in the world , sonni kuriya , the diversity, democracy, and idk I guess the laid back attitude of people around here.
> 
> Dislikes- role money plays in government, media bias, anchor babies, health care drama, and fobs like @Informant.



You wish you were as hot as me, rolling around in benzos, vacationing all over and living in Lahore alone in my Bachelor Palace. This FOB got game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

KingMamba said:


> Negative my urdu is way better than yours don't front. Also I would never speak in hindi and call it urdu though that is a disgrace to Pakistaniyat.  Stop watching too many bollywood movies although that was quite the compliment. Do you even know what that means?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Informant said:


> You wish you were as hot as me, rolling around in benzos, vacationing all over and living in Lahore alone in my Bachelor Palace. This FOB got game



LOLOL you basically described me although I just sold my old benz so I do not have a car right now not that I need one since I am always in the city. All fobs think they got game though that is part of the reason we call them fobs.  

Anyway enough of that check out this coconut @ZYXW calling me her ex patti permeshwar and then saying she speaks great URDU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

KingMamba said:


> LOLOL you basically described me although I just sold my old benz so I do not have a car right now not that I need one since I am always in the city. All fobs think they got game though that is part of the reason we call them fobs.
> 
> Anyway enough of that check out this coconut @ZYXW calling me her ex patti permeshwar and then saying she speaks great URDU.



Okay that was a little error on my part.....but uhm like urdu and hindi are the same....on my resume I put both of them down.....
so buzz off!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

ZYXW said:


> Okay that was a little error on my part.....but uhm like urdu and hindi are the same....on my resume I put both of them down.....JUST KIDDING....Psshhh like i'd everrrr have a resumeeeeee



I can speak both so I do actually write both down on my resume. LOL even if you don't work you should have a resume made up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

KingMamba said:


> LOLOL you basically described me although I just sold my old benz so I do not have a car right now not that I need one since I am always in the city. All fobs think they got game though that is part of the reason we call them fobs.
> 
> Anyway enough of that check out this coconut @ZYXW calling me her ex patti permeshwar and then saying she speaks great URDU.



ex patti? Chae ki patti? Bandage wali patti? Ya shohar pati? Usko rahne hi o, burger ABCDXYZ kahin ki. 

No man we just vacay in US or vist relatives there. Assholes single me out on my name, "random" checks. **** YOU TSA if you reading it. 

Bhai benzo lore main rakhi yay 

So filhal you're "bay"kaar? 

Chalo bachu karo bus/train k safar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

KingMamba said:


> I can speak both so I do actually write both down on my resume. LOL even if you don't work you should have a resume made up.



no way janeman itnay talented ho  LOLOLOL  yeah no i have to get to that actually 



Informant said:


> *ex patti? Chae ki patti? Bandage wali patti? Ya shohar pati? Usko rahne hi o, burger ABCDXYZ kahin ki. *
> 
> No man we just vacay in US or vist relatives there. Assholes single me out on my name, "random" checks. **** YOU TSA if you reading it.
> 
> Bhai benzo lore main rakhi yay
> 
> So filhal you're "bay"kaar?
> 
> Chalo bachu karo bus/train k safar.



Dear @Informant ,

Try being a bit more pleasant with your hellos to me. Thank you!

Sincerely,
ABCDXYZ Kahin ki xoxoxox

   LMFAO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Informant said:


> ex patti? Chae ki patti? Bandage wali patti? Ya shohar pati? Usko rahne hi o, burger ABCDXYZ kahin ki.
> 
> No man we just vacay in US or vist relatives there. Assholes single me out on my name, "random" checks. **** YOU TSA if you reading it.
> 
> Bhai benzo lore main rakhi yay
> 
> So filhal you're "bay"kaar?
> 
> Chalo bachu karo bus/train k safar.



Yes I think she was calling me a teabag she puts above God.  @ZYXW 

No I don't have my own car but I drive a suburban which is our family car to get around if I need too. Yeah but I take the train to the city because it beats finding parking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

ZYXW said:


> no way janeman itnay talented ho  LOLOLOL  yeah no i have to get to that actually
> 
> 
> 
> Dear @Informant ,
> 
> Try being a bit more pleasant with your hellos to me. Thank you!
> 
> Sincerely,
> ABCDXYZ Kahin ki xoxoxox
> 
> LMFAO



I need not say hi to you. Because you in your evergreen compiler for urdu would misconstrue it as something else. 

Man you're ballsy.



KingMamba said:


> Yes I think she was calling me a teabag she puts above God.  @ZYXW
> 
> No I don't have my own car but I drive a suburban which is our family car to get around if I need too. Yeah but I take the train to the city because it beats finding parking.



Pfffft what do you take your dates in? Family car?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

@KingMamba @Informant 
alright guys going to get to work....i waste time like it's my job....muahhh enjoy your day lovelies and goodluck with your work mambi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

@KingMamba looks like you will have to pick the next person the torch is passed to as Pakistanisage is taking too long to reply. Just point whoever you pick to post #321

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

American troops using a newly-developed acoustic locator, mounted on a wheeled platform. The large horns amplified distant sounds, monitored through headphones worn by a crew member, who could direct the platform to move and pinpoint distant enemy aircraft. Development of passive acoustic location accelerated during World War I, later surpassed by the development of radar in the 1940s. (National Archives)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Peter C said:


> @KingMamba looks like you will have to pick the next person the torch is passed to as Pakistanisage is taking too long to reply. Just point whoever you pick to post #321



@Sam1980 post 321 go for it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

Informant said:


> Pfffft what do you take your dates in? Family car?



I have been with my girl for a while now she don't care about shit like that and no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

KingMamba said:


> I have been with my girl for a while now she don't care about shit like that and no.



My wife and I used to drive around in a car that looked like this before we got married.






No dent in the hood though. Hard to find a decent pic on google. That was a badass looking car when I got it in '94. People were doing lots of WTF is that! Plus the C5 Corvette didn't come out until 1997 so we had the lookers for a few years.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Informant

KingMamba said:


> I have been with my girl for a while now she don't care about shit like that and no.



Baby you a kid now, ahista ashita dhakkay khaeinge aur phir akal aegi. Abhi to high school is easy.



Peter C said:


> My wife and I used to drive around in car that looked like this before we got married.
> 
> View attachment 30454
> 
> 
> No dent in the hood though. Hard to find a decent pic on google. That was a badass looking car when I got it in '94. People were doing lots of WTF is that! The C5 Corvette didn't come out until 1997.



Failbird?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Informant said:


> Baby you a kid now, ahista ashita dhakkay khaeinge aur phir akal aegi. Abhi to high school is easy.



I am not in high school but I ain't no old man like you either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

KingMamba said:


> I am not in high school but I ain't no old man like you either.



And yet you dont have a car in US? You still a boy then, not a man yet. No car = Not yet a man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Informant said:


> And yet you dont have a car in US? You still a boy then, not a man yet. No car = Not yet a man.



Lol ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

KingMamba said:


> Lol ok.



You dont have a car in US? I cannot fathom it, you live with your parents since being a **** family and all. But you need a car of your own. Ya to akheer mummy daddy ya to akheeer nice kid. And no body's nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Informant said:


> Failbird?



Har har har

Back then Corvettes looked like crap! Here's a Corvette from the same year.






Ugh!! No way I was going to buy that instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

C4 is and will be an abomination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Peter C said:


> Actually I'm thinking of a new sub idea for this thread.
> It should only be open to people whose country flag is not the US but whose location flag is.
> 
> You can then post some experiences along the lines of:
> 
> Currently I am in the state of.....(eg NewYork, California)
> When I came here I was expecting .....(eg drive by shootings, police everywhere, streets paved with gold, military all over the place)
> But the reality is .....(more potholes than gold, not much police, have yet to see an F15 nevermind an F22)
> This place is pretty nice because of...
> But this place sucks because of...
> I'm still here because....(this is optional as it is not our business)......and my chances of going back in about .....years are probably.....%.
> 
> You can write more than just the above.
> 
> Then most important..at the end you pass it on to somebody else you have seen here with a US flag as the location.
> I pass the torch to @VCheng



Hi,

I'm newer than most of you to the US. I moved here last February, despite having an American father I ran into some trouble getting in. Thankfully the problem is resolved now. 

I'm currently in Austin, Texas but when I first I moved to US I went to Cambridge, MA for an education and subsequently to CA. By the time I was done I moved to Texas to start my own company (which was 23rd last month).

I must say that I didn't quite expect to see people this friendly, Americans are generally a warm people, so I didn't quite expect random "Hi, hey, sup" on streets when I first came here. Despite what world might believe Americans are generally not arrogant (there are certainly people out there who are) but from my observation its exact the opposite. You could find Americans quite approachable.

I must say that MA and California both stood up to my expectations. But not the Texas  And in a good way. I mean, I didn't expect Texans to be so friendly, you could clearly see everyone loves their Truck  And you could even spot cowboys on streets, but if you had the chance to talk to some of these people you'll notice that they're not quite the "rednecks" you expect them to be.

Its quite calm, so far I didn't see any serious incident, no shooting, no nothing, I hope it remains that way. Oh, by the way, I found Americans, or at least Texans quite trusting!! Some won't even lock their cars doors! I have been to places but I didn't observe this behavior at this scale! 

Austin is quite nice, I expect it to become next California within 10 to 15 years.
I'm here because I run my business from here! 

I'm gonna pass this to @VCheng 

By the way, I'm typing this on my phone, and I have quite big thumbs so if there is any problem, soz

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Sam1980 said:


> I'm gonna pass this to @VCheng



Sorry @Sam1980 vCheng already had the torch passed a few pages back. You'll have pick somebody else!

Oh and make sure you tell them to read post #321

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

What's up with FATCA? Is it the reason why alot of Americans are becoming expatriates??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Jessica_L said:


> What's up with FATCA? Is it the reason why alot of Americans are becoming expatriates??



People who are determined to be tax dodgers have been running to South America long before FATCA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Peter C said:


> People who are determined to be tax dodgers have been running to South America long before FATCA.



It's just Tax I don't know why someone would dodge it lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Informant said:


> And yet you dont have a car in US? You still a boy then, not a man yet. No car = Not yet a man.



Let me guess this is how stuff works in your head...
Boy (n.): a male without a car
Man (n.): a male with a car
Superman (n): a male with a car and a cape
Spiderman (n): a male with a car and the abilities of a spider

#superficial 



KingMamba said:


> I am not in high school but I ain't no old man like you either.



 lies....cout<<"About to upload a picture of mamba...processing..."<<endl;


----------



## Dillinger

ZYXW said:


> Let me guess this is how stuff works in your head...
> Boy (n.): a male without a car
> Man (n.): a male with a car
> Superman (n): a male with a car and a cape
> Spiderman (n): a male with a car and the abilities of a spider
> 
> #superficial
> 
> 
> 
> lies....cout<<"About to upload a picture of mamba...processing..."<<endl;



COCONUT!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Dillinger said:


> COCONUT!


hi there dilli,

Long time no talk!! omgsh how are youuuu??? i have missed you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

ZYXW said:


> hi there dilli,
> 
> Long time no talk!! omgsh how are youuuu??? i have missed you



Missed you too ZY! Been busy, boss is milking me for all I'm worth. 

How goes life? Everything smooth? 

Btw, Hype briefly reappeared yesterday only disappear again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Biaaach.... here again...... gotta go sleep! 



Dillinger said:


> Missed you too ZY! Been busy, boss is milking me for all I'm worth.
> 
> How goes life? Everything smooth?
> 
> Btw, Hype briefly reappeared yesterday only disappear again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

Dillinger said:


> Missed you too ZY! Been busy, boss is milking me for all I'm worth.
> 
> How goes life? Everything smooth?
> 
> Btw, Hype briefly reappeared yesterday only disappear again.



Lies, you didn't miss me at all  haha jk but I am glad all is well with you and you've been busy. Yes, work hard...hard work always pays off! Goodluck with that! 

I am perfectly well and everything is super smooth hehe, just last week of school then summer vacation  But busy at the moment with finals! i visit this site to procrastinate I have realized. hmm. lol

LMFAOOOOO  you REALLY like him don't you hahahahahahaha do you stalk him hahahaahaha?? ooo i am telling his wifeeee on you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Hyperion said:


> Biaaach.... here again...... gotta go sleep!



Oh Hype, you have been sorely missed, I had such a bad time, had to explain the production of SCBs in a vacuum induction melting furnace to a fellow who kept asking me whether SCBs are first "melted" or "frozen". I almost died trying to explain to him that his demand for the "freezing point temp." depended upon salute concentration. Oh man, if only you'd been there that day, fellow even accused Oscar of being biased.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

@VCheng you still getting paid by @CENTCOM or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dillinger

ZYXW said:


> Lies, you didn't miss me at all  haha jk but I am glad all is well with you and you've been busy. Yes, work hard...hard work always pays off! Goodluck with that!
> 
> I am perfectly well and everything is super smooth hehe, just last week of school then summer vacation  But busy at the moment with finals! i visit this site to procrastinate I have realized. hmm. lol
> 
> LMFAOOOOO  you REALLY like him don't you hahahahahahaha do you stalk him hahahaahaha?? ooo i am telling his wifeeee on you



I think bahbiji already knows of our "affair", Razi spent so much time calling me and @Hyperion out in Naswar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

Dillinger said:


> I think bahbiji already knows of our "affair", Razi spent so much time calling me and @Hyperion out in Naswar.



Ah, speaking of which....WHERE IS @RazPaK??? razzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

WebMaster said:


> @VCheng you still getting....



Hey @Sam1980 I think I know who you can pass the torch to....


----------



## Dillinger

ZYXW said:


> Ah, speaking of which....WHERE IS @RazPaK??? razzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



Fool got himself banned, almost like perma-banned, now all I have for entertainment is some paltry fellow here or there, no Buttsy, no Hype, no YOU, no nobody.



Peter C said:


> Hey @Sam1980 I think I know who you can pass the torch to....



Have you folks mentioned Salk on the thread, J. Salk, he's a personal hero of mine, do mention him if you haven't while mentioning achievements by Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Dillinger said:


> Oh Hype, *you have been sorely missed, I had such a bad time*, had to explain the production of SCBs in a vacuum induction melting furnace to a fellow who kept asking me whether SCBs are first "melted" or "frozen". I almost died trying to explain to him that his demand for the "freezing point temp." depended upon salute concentration. Oh man, if only you'd been there that day, fellow even accused Oscar of being biased.



@Hyperion tis true babes, he use to cry himself to sleep in your absence and stroll everyday near the LoC hoping to catch a just one glimpse of you. We had to get the pdf psychiatrist to get him to stop stalking you on the other side....we're both aware of your stalking capabilities, but i think dillinger can give you a run for your money  



Dillinger said:


> Fool got himself banned, almost like perma-banned, now all I have for entertainment is some paltry fellow here or there, no Buttsy, no Hype, no YOU, no nobody.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you folks mentioned Salk on the thread, J. Salk, he's a personal hero of mine, do mention him if you haven't while mentioning achievements by Americans.



OMG did you know.....@armstrong was here in nyc and tells me just a few hours before his flight  bad uncle!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

ZYXW said:


> @Hyperion tis true babes, he use to cry himself to sleep in your absence and stroll everyday near the LoC hoping to catch a just one glimpse of you. We had to get the pdf psychiatrist to get him to stop stalking you on the other side....we're both aware of your stalking capabilities, but i think dillinger can give you a run for your money
> 
> 
> 
> OMG did you know.....@armstrong was here in nyc and tells me just a few hours before his flight  bad uncle!!



Has he left NYC? Man that tub of lard has no manners!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Dillinger said:


> Has he left NYC? Man that tub of lard has no manners!


yups .....yes i would have loved to see him...but i guess next time


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Dillinger said:


> Have you folks mentioned Salk on the thread, J. Salk, he's a personal hero of mine, do mention him if you haven't while mentioning achievements by Americans.



Yep! Post 191


----------



## jandk

US only looks good when compared to developing countries. If you compare it to countries like Canada the US is kind of a shit hole

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

@Peter C 
LOL I have got a surprise for you 

@xunzi Post #321 please play along

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Sam1980 said:


> @Peter C
> LOL I have got a surprise for you
> 
> @xunzi Post #321 please play along



Oh don't worry I was totally expecting something like this. I just wonder how long it will take for all the Chinese in America on this forum to have their say before handing the torch back. I have already set the 24 hour reply limit precedent (and no you can't change your flags or keep creating new accounts too or you'll forfeit). Also no multi page War and Peace novels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xunzi

Sam1980 said:


> @Peter C
> LOL I have got a surprise for you
> 
> @xunzi Post #321 please play along


The weather in America is too hot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

xunzi said:


> The weather in America is too hot.



Haha that's it! Ok pass it to somebody on here with a US flag who can do a good trashing.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Hey @Sam1980 if xunzi doesn't pick somebody in 23 hours you'll have to pick again so don't run too far away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Peter C said:


> Hey @Sam1980 if xunzi doesn't pick somebody in 23 hours you'll have to pick again so don't run too far away.



Haha. Ok. I was enlightened by his elaborate post.
Interestingly US average temperature is slightly less than China.
China: China Travel Weather Averages (Weatherbase)
US: United States of America Travel Weather Averages (Weatherbase)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

jandk said:


> US only looks good when compared to developing countries. If you compare it to countries like Canada the US is kind of a shit hole


this is how we feel about canada....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

WebMaster said:


> @VCheng you still getting paid by @CENTCOM or not?



LOL word.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

ZYXW said:


> Let me guess this is how stuff works in your head...
> Boy (n.): a male without a car
> Man (n.): a male with a car
> Superman (n): a male with a car and a cape
> Spiderman (n): a male with a car and the abilities of a spider
> 
> #superficial
> 
> 
> 
> lies....cout<<"About to upload a picture of mamba...processing..."<<endl;




Hahaha coder girl? Oh snap!

Which language do you have command in?

In US a guy without a car is baykaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Yellowstone National Park

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great Lakes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"...they form the largest group of freshwater lakes on Earth, containing 21% of the world's surface fresh water"


----------



## VCheng

WebMaster said:


> @VCheng you still getting paid by @CENTCOM or not?



No. They decided to give my job to you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Mammoth Cave National Park


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Volcano National Park


----------



## CENTCOM

VCheng said:


> No. They decided to give my job to you!





WebMaster said:


> @VCheng you still getting paid by @CENTCOM or not?



@WebMaster! man you might stir up more conspiracy theories, as if there aren't enough to deal with lol ! 

Haroon Ahmad
DET - U.S. Central Command
United States Central Command - Urdu - MacDill Air Force Base, FL - Government Organization | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Miami Beach


----------



## EagleEyes

CENTCOM said:


> @WebMaster! man you might stir up more conspiracy theories, as if there aren't enough to deal with lol !
> 
> Haroon Ahmad
> DET - U.S. Central Command
> United States Central Command - Urdu - MacDill Air Force Base, FL - Government Organization | Facebook



I love conspiracy theories and drama that comes with it.. @VCheng

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

@Sam1980 time to pick again..I suggest WebMaster.

Don't forget post #321
Team USA | Page 22


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

WebMaster said:


> I love conspiracy theories and drama that comes with it.. VCheng



Well Sam1980 I told you not to run far away.

Okay @WebMaster the torch is being handed to you...what's your impression/story of life in the USA. You can look at post #321 to get some ideas for the flow.

Don't forget to keep this chain message going by handing it to someone else (you must know plenty of "characters" here who must have some interesting impressions)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Kentucky Derby (*Louisville*, Kentucky)





Belmont Stakes (Elmont, New York)






Preakness Stakes (Pimlico Race Course, Maryland)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Interstate Highway System
Started in 1956 and ended 35 years later.


----------



## Irajgholi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Informant said:


> *Hahaha coder girl? Oh snap!
> 
> Which language do you have command in?*
> 
> In US a guy without a car is baykaar



I have learned one should never speak about her talent...but rather save it and show it in the right kind of circumstances. This lesson not only keeps one humble but also provides her with excessive amusement by seeing the shock in the target, who was expecting a kittens paw but was faced with a lions claw in retaliation 

^ wah wah wah........kya baat ki hai....informant dear look at what wonderful lessons I advise you lovelies


----------



## Informant

ZYXW said:


> I have learned one should never speak about her talent...but rather save it and show it in the right kind of circumstances. This lesson not only keeps one humble but also provides her with excessive amusement by seeing the shock in the target, who was expecting a kittens paw but was faced with a lions claw in retaliation
> 
> ^ wah wah wah........kya baat ki hai....informant dear look at what wonderful lessons I advise you lovelies









Why are girls so crazy? Jesus. I dont even know how and what toreply.

Marshmallow 2.0 seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Informant said:


> Why are girls so crazy? Jesus. I dont even know how and what toreply.
> 
> Marshmallow 2.0 seriously.



Hey @Informant do you have another interesting person on your list to hand the torch to? @WebMaster isn't biting.

Read this thread for directions Team USA | Page 22


----------



## Informant

Peter C said:


> Hey @Informant do you have another interesting person on your list to hand the torch to? @WebMaster isn't biting.



@Manticore


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Informant said:


> @Manticore


But he's in Pakistan (or yes he could help us out)


----------



## Manticore

Peter C said:


> But he's in Pakistan (or yes he could help us out)


Lived in colorado for about 10 years. Living in pak atm. So dont have much to contribute to this thread.

In pakistan there is no value of a skilled technocrat. In the U.S you feel right at home.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Manticore said:


> Lived in colorado for about 10 years. Living in pak atm. So dont have much to contribute to this thread.
> 
> In pakistan there is no value of a skilled technocrat. In the U.S you feel right at home.


Oh come on you can say more.

But that's ok @Manticore however you have to pick the next person. So forward the chain to someone.


----------



## Manticore

Peter C said:


> Oh come on you can say more.
> 
> But that's ok @Manticore however you have to pick the next person. So forward the chain to someone.


I guess most the members have already posted here


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

New York City


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Manticore said:


> I guess most the members have already posted here



ok since you are wimping out  I'm picking somebody from...let's see...Bangladesh... @fallstuff you are up (wait a minute..WTF...Palm Beach...you lucky sh*t!  ). Directions for the post right here Team USA | Page 22

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Palm Beach...


----------



## Americandissident

While I think the USA is great, our goverment is a terrible representation of it, and seems to be doing its best at making us the most hated country in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Americandissident said:


> While I think the USA is great, our goverment is a terrible representation of it, and seems to be doing its best at making us the most hated country in the world.


You couldn't have put it better!


----------



## fallstuff

Peter C said:


> ok since you are wimping out  I'm picking somebody from...let's see...Bangladesh... @fallstuff you are up (wait a minute..WTF...Palm Beach...you lucky sh*t!  ). Directions for the post right here Team USA | Page 22



Palm Beach as in Palm Beach County. 

I live in the Western Palm Beach County, far away from the playgrounds of the rich and the famous on the water !!



Peter C said:


> Palm Beach...



I've been thinking about going snorkeling/diving lately, just haven't had the chance to put it together. I would prefer to go with a group or a club of some sort.


----------



## MOHSENAM

Americandissident said:


> While I think the USA is great, our goverment is a terrible representation of it, and seems to be doing its best at making us the most hated country in the world.




It is because Israel. If US looked for its own interest you were much economical country.Not just you but Europe.

Your country is burning itself for its israeli rulers.

Israel did not just occupy Palestine but it has occupied Congress and Senate.
Almost of all of Senators in those places are Jews or Zionist.

And 1% rich in your contry do not do anything because they are controling by Jews.
Jews buy them...Own them.

All of your produced movies in hollywood conforms by Jews.

All of your singers must have assent of Jews and work for them otherwise Jews do not let a singer grow in your country.
Jews has occupied your big and populated country Sadly.
No one can talk about politics in your country if he/she is not in republican or democrats.

No one can become president if does not have Jews agreement.

Your Army, energy of your country, taxes of your people, future of your country and... are fighting for Jews.They are spending for Jews.

Indeed Jews have occupied your country and your people indeed are working for Jews.


Forsooth all of your country is ruling by Christina Zionists and Jews.
This situation does not exist just in your country but it exist in other countries like France and many European countries.
Jews and Zionists own big companies in the world, they are some bunch of Capitalist,whenever a company become big buy it and use for their interests.

Again they make money via their companies and monies all over the world and make money more and more.. and this inoperative cycle continues.
This is why they rule the world via their money.
Someone must stop them.


One of my friends tells people o America are the most oppressed in the world.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

fallstuff said:


> Palm Beach as in Palm Beach County.
> 
> I live in the Western Palm Beach County, far away from the playgrounds of the rich and the famous on the water !!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about going snorkeling/diving lately, just haven't had the chance to put it together. I would prefer to go with a group or a club of some sort.



You're not going to give us some impressions of the USA . Basically a "i was expecting this...but found in reality that... " Read this for a guide Team USA | Page 22

And the. pick someone else on this board to continue the chain.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

MOHSENAM said:


> One of my friends tells people o America are the most oppressed in the world.



I think you should look over your shoulder into your own backyard and get some new friends...so far nobody here has mentioned oppression in their posts (and one was Iranian..a nice guy i'd like to add)...maybe that should tell you something.


----------



## MOHSENAM

Peter C said:


> I think you should look over your shoulder into your own backyard and get some new friends...so far nobody here has mentioned oppression in their posts (and one was Iranian..a nice guy i'd like to add)...maybe that should tell you something.





I did not want to insult you I just said your country is doing everything for Israel not itself.This is very clear.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

MOHSENAM said:


> I did not want to insult you I just said your country is doing everything for Israel not itself.This is very clear.



The US certainly is protecting Israel...but there are numerous reasons. One main reason, I believe, is due to a large number of scientists and engineers moving to Israel (from US, Europe, and Russia). Israel itself has many cutting edge scientists/engineers. The US is doing what it can to prevent Israel from aligning itself with Russia and giving them a technical advantage. If that happened it would be a huge national security issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Peter C said:


> The US certainly is protecting Israel...but there are numerous reasons. One main reason, I believe, is due to a large number of scientists and engineers moving to Israel (from US, Europe, and Russia). Israel itself has many cutting edge scientists/engineers. The US is doing what it can to prevent Israel from aligning itself with Russia and giving them a technical advantage. If that happened it would be a huge national security issue.





US must stop defending Israel and let Muslims evict Israel from Palestine.This status will cause Muslims have much better relation with USA.Prevent ME from big war and let Muslims rest. USA is doing bad job.
I think defending Israel is cause of Christian Zionists and Zionist jews in US.
Jews have much strong power in USA eg Washington DC means David City.David was one of Jews Prophets.


US must stop defending Israel, this situation is making US hated hated and more hated between Muslim countries.
If US stop defending Israel everything gonna be OK.They will have massive relations with Muslims and hating US between Muslims will end.This situation supply US interests more than defending Israel...


This kind of defending of Israel is unreasonable and sane mind says this is because of Zionists in US that have the power.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

MOHSENAM said:


> US must stop defending Israel and let Muslims evict Israel from Palestine.This status will cause Muslims have much better relation with USA.Prevent ME from big war and let Muslims rest. USA is doing bad job.
> I think defending USA from Israel is cause of Christian Zionists and Zionist jews in US.
> 
> Jews have much strong power in USA eg Washington DC means David City.David was one of Jews Prophets.
> USA must stop defending Israel, this situation is making US hated hated and more hated between Muslim countries.



Hey it is certainly a bad situation...but if Israel were gone you'd just find some new "boogeyman" to put on a pedestal and hate just as bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Peter C said:


> Hey it is certainly a bad situation...but if Israel were gone you'd just find some new "boogeyman" to put on a pedestal and hate just as bad.






The problem is that US is acting big Israel. There are dozens US military bases around Iran and their navies are near Iran.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

MOHSENAM said:


> The problem is that US is acting big Israel. There are dozens US military bases around Iran and their navies are near Iran.



Before Saddam was your "boogeyman". The US got rid of him. You then had no neighbors that were a significant threat. You could have coasted along without a worry. The US and Israel never would have touched you.

Now the nuclear issue has arisen and some countries are nervous. Saudi Arabia is creating a huge military
...not to counter Israel...but to counter you guys.

If Israel were gone tomorrow Saudi would be your "boogeyman".


----------



## OCguy

*Property in Montana - 1.5 miles of River included*








*Vacations to Maui, Hawaii*






*American Muscle Cars:*


----------



## Indus Falcon

OCguy said:


> *Property in Montana - 1.5 miles of River included*



What is the size of the property in Montana and how much is it worth?


----------



## OCguy

Abu Nasar said:


> What is the size of the property in Montana and how much is it worth?



That was a picture taken _from_ the family property, but once on the other side of the river it is US National land. We have about 80 acres there. The price is not as expensive as the over-populated cities.


----------



## Indus Falcon

OCguy said:


> That was a picture taken _from_ the family property, but once on the other side of the river it is US National land. We have about 80 acres there. The price is not as expensive as the over-populated cities.


Oh sorry, I thought it was for sale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

Abu Nasar said:


> Oh sorry, I thought it was for sale.



Haha sorry no. But I welcome visitors from any nation, who are open-minded and willing to look beyond the stereotypes that Americans have abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

OCguy said:


> Haha sorry no. But I welcome visitors from any nation, who are open-minded and willing to look beyond the stereotypes that Americans have abroad.



You hillbilly!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

OCguy said:


> Haha sorry no. But I welcome visitors from any nation, who are open-minded and willing to look beyond the stereotypes that Americans have abroad.


Do you make your own moonshine?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

I visited your country about a week back; Chicago was cold, DC's weather was pleasant and NYC was far too crowded and the People everywhere were very nice and helpful !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

Peter C said:


> You hillbilly!


Personally I'd rather live in the hills than in the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Abu Nasar said:


> Personally I'd rather live in the hills than in the city.



I'll second you on that. Notice I haven't been posting many city videos.
I don't think tearing down all the trees and putting up multi-story apartment buildings from horizon to horizon is much of an achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Armstrong said:


> I visited your country about a week back; Chicago was cold, DC's weather was pleasant and NYC was far too crowded and the People everywhere were very nice and helpful !


You visited NYC without telling me  
Yes Manhattan and some areas of queens are very crowded. Chicago and Arizona have the worst weather ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Jessica_L said:


> You visited NYC without telling me
> Yes Manhattan and some areas of queens are very crowded. Chicago and Arizona have the worst weather ever.



Only stayed there for a few hours - Connecting flight !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Armstrong said:


> Only stayed there for a few hours - Connecting flight !


Oh ok! I hope you had a good time. I was getting worried here about where Armstrong has been

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Jessica_L said:


> You visited NYC without telling me
> Yes Manhattan and some areas of queens are very crowded. Chicago and Arizona have the worst weather ever.



Hey if you are not a US citizen I'll pass the torch to you can read Team USA | Page 22 and add some comments.


----------



## Armstrong

Jessica_L said:


> Oh ok! I hope you had a good time. I was getting worried here about where Armstrong has been



Yup had a good time there though I was a bit sad to notice that Pakistan's image in the US isn't good !  

But the people were very polite and helpful !  

I only stayed in the city for less than a day which was mostly spent shuttling between NYC and Jersey before going back to the airport !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Peter C said:


> Hey if you are not a US citizen I'll pass the torch to you can read Team USA | Page 22 and add some comments.


Oh I was born in the Bronx and I would be delighted if you'd pass the torch to me


----------



## Armstrong

Jessica_L said:


> Oh I was born in the Bronx and I would be delighted if you'd pass the torch to me



You were born in the Bronx - I heard thats a rough place !  

I dunno how true is that or not ?


----------



## Mugwop

Armstrong said:


> Yup had a good time there though I was a bit sad to notice that Pakistan's image in the US isn't good !
> 
> But the people were very polite and helpful !
> 
> I only stayed in the city for less than a day which was mostly spent shuttling between NYC and Jersey before going back to the airport !



Well that's up to us to improve the image of Pakistan.It would be great if some pakistanis followed Gibran hamdan's footsteps or played baseball,NBA for .. Are you gonna visit again someday?



Armstrong said:


> You were born in the Bronx - I heard thats a rough place !
> 
> I dunno how true is that or not ?


Yes it's true! Bronx,Brooklyn and Harlem are notoriously famous for being a rough place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Jessica_L said:


> Well that's up to us to improve the image of Pakistan.It would be great if some pakistanis followed Gibran hamdan's footsteps or played baseball,NBA for .. Are you gonna visit again someday?



Maybe - Its a nice place with good people ! 



Jessica_L said:


> Yes it's true! Bronx,Brooklyn and Harlem are notoriously famous for being a rough place.



Okay ! 

You're not planning on visiting Pakistan any time soon are you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Peter C said:


> Hey if you are not a US citizen I'll pass the torch to you can read Team USA | Page 22 and add some comments.



Ahh ok, so that's what you folks have been doing. I was starting to wonder why I hadn't been tagged yet. I'm a US citizen so I don't qualify.


----------



## Armstrong

KAL-EL said:


> Ahh ok, so that's what you folks have been doing. I was starting to wonder why I wasn't tagged yet. I'm a US citizen so I don't qualify.



You're not an American; go back to Scotland....KAL-El Mcfadden !  

How's life treating you, Brother ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Armstrong said:


> Maybe - Its a nice place with good people !
> 
> 
> 
> Okay !
> 
> You're not planning on visiting Pakistan any time soon are you ?



That depends New yorkers are famous for being Hostile. And I'll visit Pakistan when Nawaz leaves or something.
Btw an off-topic question Which one would you pick OHP or F-23 for PN?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Jessica_L said:


> That depends New yorkers are famous for being Hostile. And I'll visit Pakistan when Nawaz leaves or something.
> Btw an off-topic question Which one would you pick OHP or F-23 for PN?



F-23 !  

US goodies come with far too many strings attached !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

Armstrong said:


> You're not an American; go back to Scotland....KAL-El Mcfadden !
> 
> How's life treating you, Brother ?



lol Life has been treating me fairly well brother. As for scotland, it's on my bucket list. Some friends and I have been planning our trip to Asia first. After that adventure (and time and finances allow) I'm off to the Scottish Highlands. Hope all has been with with you too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

KAL-EL said:


> Ahh ok, so that's what you folks have been doing. I was starting to wonder why I hadn't been tagged yet. I'm a US citizen so I don't qualify.



Yes, we don't qualify...as our opinions are biased.

Somebody toss out a name of somebody who qualifies and who you think would be cooperative.
Maybe somebody from Africa/Indonesia/Malaysia. Trying to get a good mix.


----------



## KAL-EL

Peter C said:


> Yes, we don't qualify...as our opinions are biased.
> 
> Somebody toss out a name of somebody who qualifies and who you think would be cooperative.
> Maybe somebody from Africa/Indonesia/Malaysia. Trying to get a good mix.



Forgot I had already added a few things to this thread way back in the beginning. I'll continue to add randomly from time to time if I see something relevant that hasn't already been used.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Going to NYC and Philly for a week, will post pictures.


----------



## KAL-EL

Skull and Bones said:


> Going to NYC and Philly for a week, will post pictures.



Have a great time!. As a citizen of Philly, I humbly welcome you to our city


----------



## Armstrong

Skull and Bones said:


> Going to NYC and Philly for a week, will post pictures.



Alone or with Mrs.Bones ?  

I hear some great musicals are on there; I so wanted to see that Lion King one but was short of time !


----------



## M. Sarmad




----------



## Skull and Bones

Armstrong said:


> Alone or with Mrs.Bones ?
> 
> I hear some great musicals are on there; I so wanted to see that Lion King one but was short of time !



Alone, i'm kind of single, as of now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Azlan Haider said:


>



President Obama: "The Odds of Dying In a Terrorist Attack Are a Lot LOWER than They Are of Dying In a Car Accident" Washington's Blog

"You are 8 times more likely to be killed by a police officer than by a terrorist"

but "You are 12 times more likely to die from accidental suffocation in bed than from a terrorist attack" <- That keeps me awake at night!!!!


----------



## M. Sarmad

Peter C said:


> President Obama: "The Odds of Dying In a Terrorist Attack Are a Lot LOWER than They Are of Dying In a Car Accident" Washington's Blog
> 
> "You are 8 times more likely to be *killed* *by* a police officer than by a terrorist"
> 
> but "You are 12 times more likely to *die *from accidental suffocation in bed than from a terrorist attack" <- That keeps me awake at night!!!!






_If we look at the most recent numbers of non-military US citizens killed by terrorism worldwide, that number is 17. You have a better chance of being killed by a bee sting, or a home repair accident than you do a terrorist. And you are 29 times more likely to be murdered by a cop than a terrorist!_
*Americans Killed by Cops Now Outnumber Americans Killed in Iraq War | The Free Thought Project*


----------



## Armstrong

KAL-EL said:


> Have a great time!. As a citizen of Philly, I humbly welcome you to our city



Hey Kal-el, why do you guys not have Halal or Koshur food in most restaurants here in America !  

Do you know how difficult it was to eat Cheese-Pizzas for a week !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Azlan Haider said:


> _If we look at the most recent numbers of non-military US citizens killed by terrorism worldwide, that number is 17. You have a better chance of being killed by a bee sting, or a home repair accident than you do a terrorist. And you are 29 times more likely to be murdered by a cop than a terrorist!_
> *Americans Killed by Cops Now Outnumber Americans Killed in Iraq War | The Free Thought Project*



I have 3 police officers living within 300 meters of my house. I'm not worried.
If I was a criminal..I'd be worried.


----------



## M. Sarmad

Peter C said:


> I have 3 police officers living within 300 meters of my house. I'm not worried.



But you are worried about the "terrorists" living thousands of miles away , and for that your forces have killed hundreds and thousands of innocent children and women in Iraq , Afghanistan and Pakistan !!

You have a better chance of being killed by a bee sting than a terrorist killing you , why not kill all the bees in the world ??

Saturn's smoggy moon Titan has hundreds of times more natural gas and other liquid hydrocarbons than all the known oil and natural gas reserves on Earth , So when are you guys planning on giving Saturn some "Democracy" ??

United States of Hypocrisy ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Azlan Haider said:


> But you are worried about the "terrorists" living thousands of miles away , and for that your forces have killed hundreds and thousands of innocent children and women in Afghanistan and Pakistan !!
> 
> You have a better chance of being killed by a bee sting than a terrorist killing you , why not kill all the bees in the world ??
> 
> Saturn's smoggy moon Titan has hundreds of times more natural gas and other liquid hydrocarbons than all the known oil and natural gas reserves on Earth , So when are you guys planning to give Saturn some "Democracy" ??
> 
> United States of Hypocrites ??



Tell you what...just ignore your Administrative territories...they will go away if you ignore them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

I will be visiting Virginia , DC and NY next month . Lets see how it goes  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

@KAL-EL - no reply !


----------



## KAL-EL

Armstrong said:


> @KAL-EL - no reply !



Sorry bro, Didn't even see the notification. Don't feel bad, @Skull and Bones never replied to my post welcoming him to my city. To answer your previous question, the honest answer is, I don't know. There are specialty shops and special sections in some supermarkets for Halal or Kosher. Not much in most restaurants though. Also depends on location as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

KAL-EL said:


> Sorry bro, Didn't even see the notification. Don't feel bad, @Skull and Bones never replied to my post welcoming him to my city. To answer your previous question, the honest answer is, I don't know. There are specialty shops and special sections in some supermarkets for Halal or Kosher. Not much in most restaurants though. Also depends on location as well.



I had to eat vegetarian food as if I were a goat !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Armstrong said:


> Hey Kal-el, why do you guys not have Halal or Koshur food in most restaurants here in America !
> 
> Do you know how difficult it was to eat Cheese-Pizzas for a week !



I guess the Jewish population doesn't have enough support in the US for Koshur to be mainstream. They have the same situation 365 days a year as you. (Now a whole bunch of PDF people are going to jump out a window after hearing that fact)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Peter C said:


> I guess the Jewish population doesn't have enough support in the US for Koshur to be mainstream. They have the same situation 365 days a year as you. (Now a whole bunch of PDF people are going to jump out a window after hearing that fact)



I'm not complaining or anything....I was just having a conversation with my buddy @KAL-EL !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

KAL-EL said:


> Sorry bro, Didn't even see the notification. Don't feel bad, @Skull and Bones never replied to my post welcoming him to my city. To answer your previous question, the honest answer is, I don't know. There are specialty shops and special sections in some supermarkets for Halal or Kosher. Not much in most restaurants though. Also depends on location as well.



WTF, i didn't got any notification for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Skull and Bones said:


> WTF, i didn't got any notification for that.



it's all good. I hope you enjoy your visit to Philadelphia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

KAL-EL said:


> it's all good. I hope you enjoy your visit to Philadelphia.



Tell me about the attractions i can see in 2 days.


----------



## KAL-EL

Skull and Bones said:


> Tell me about the attractions i can see in 2 days.



Guess it really depends on what you're looking for. Philly is known for its pivotal place in shaping the beginnings of the United States.

One big historical attraction in center city that many come to see:

*Independence Hall*







Independence Hall in Philadelphia. It was in the Assembly Room of this building that George Washington was appointed commander in chief of the Continental Army in 1775 and the Declaration of Independence was adopted on July 4, 1776. In the same room the design of the American flag was agreed upon in 1777, the Articles of Confederation were adopted in 1781, and the U. S. Constitution was drafted in 1787.

The Betsy Ross house: Where Betsy Ross purportedly lived when legend says she made the very first American flag. This landmark is also located in center city Philly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

A lot of tourists also run the "rocky steps" The steps of the Philadelphia Museum of Art where Rocky Balboa ran up in the movie "Rocky" Might not be your kinda thing, still thought i'd mention it though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Armstrong said:


> I had to eat vegetarian food as if I were a goat !


You were there for a week, I had to spend a month as a vegetarian, very depressing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Jessica_L said:


> Well that's up to us to improve the image of Pakistan.It would be great if some pakistanis followed Gibran hamdan's footsteps or played baseball,NBA for .. Are you gonna visit again someday?
> 
> 
> Yes it's true! Bronx,Brooklyn and Harlem are notoriously famous for being a rough place.



Why don't you two exchange email addresses / Phone numbers? would really spare us the oey gooey romantic stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Indus Falcon

Azlan Haider said:


> But you are worried about the "terrorists" living thousands of miles away , and for that your forces have killed hundreds and thousands of innocent children and women in Iraq , Afghanistan and Pakistan !!
> 
> You have a better chance of being killed by a bee sting than a terrorist killing you , why not kill all the bees in the world ??
> 
> Saturn's smoggy moon Titan has hundreds of times more natural gas and other liquid hydrocarbons than all the known oil and natural gas reserves on Earth , So when are you guys planning on giving Saturn some "Democracy" ??
> 
> United States of Hypocrisy ??



Instead of derailing this thread why don't you open a new one IF you have to. Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Abu Nasar said:


> Why don't you two exchange email addresses / Phone numbers? would really spare us the oey gooey romantic stuff. Thanks!


What's wrong with talking over here in this thread?


----------



## MOHSENAM



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Jessica_L said:


> What's wrong with talking over here in this thread?


This thread already has an objective, and that isn't your love life. Start a new one, if you so desperately want to do it in public!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

MOHSENAM said:


> ..



Kim Dotcom was not sentenced to 50 years.

On the other hand this raises an interesting point.
Somebody who embezzles and defrauds millions usually is perceived as only getting a slap on the wrist compared to somebody who robs a gas station for $100.

In his case the opposite seems true and people are still complaining!

And yes let's stay on topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Peter C said:


> Kim Dotcom was not sentenced to 50 years.
> 
> On the other hand this raises an interesting point.
> Somebody who embezzles and defraud millions usually is perceived as only getting a slap on the wrist compared to somebody who robs a gas station for $100.
> 
> In his case the opposite seems true and people are still complaining!
> 
> *And yes let's stay on topic*.



Staying on topic seems to be the Achilles heel of this forum!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Abu Nasar said:


> Staying on topic seems to be the Achilles heel of this forum!



That speaks to the poor moderation, that is all. But, never mind, just how good can anything Pakistani be? Such low quality is to be expected, no?


----------



## Indus Falcon

VCheng said:


> That speaks to the poor moderation, that is all. But, never mind, just how good can anything Pakistani be? Such low quality is to be expected, no?


No, a lot of Pakistani things are good.


----------



## VCheng

Abu Nasar said:


> No, a lot of Pakistani things are good.



As much as I would love to talk about that, it would be off topic in this thread. 

PS: USA haters can go elsewhere, too. 



Peter C said:


> Yes, we don't qualify...as our opinions are biased.
> 
> Somebody toss out a name of somebody who qualifies and who you think would be cooperative.
> Maybe somebody from Africa/Indonesia/Malaysia. Trying to get a good mix.




You could ask @Oscar as he might be in USA these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Abu Nasar said:


> This thread already has an objective, and that isn't your love life. Start a new one, if you so desperately want to do it in public!


I wasn't talking about my love life you obnoxious troll. My conversation was with armstrong about his trip in . You should learn to mind your own business.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Jessica_L said:


> I wasn't talking about my love life dumb ***. My conversation was with armstrong about his trip in . You should learn to mind your own business.



You should learn some manners, as well as to stick to the topic!


----------



## Mugwop

Abu Nasar said:


> You should learn some manners, as well as to stick to the topic!


lol look who's talking about manners a person who goes around randomly disrespects people on the internet. SMH


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Islamic Center of America - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (largest Mosque in the USA)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Islamic Schools League of America - ISLA











Find a school
Find an Islamic School - ISLA


----------



## Irajgholi

Peter C said:


> Islamic Schools League of America - ISLA



whats next? sharia law? 
u.s must nullify all religious based schools, whether they r catholic schools or islamic schools.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Irajgholi said:


> whats next? sharia law?
> u.s must nullify all religious based schools, whether they r catholic schools or islamic schools.



This is the US...not Russia/Cuba/China/N.Korea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

Peter C said:


> This is the US...not Russia/Cuba/China/N.Korea



if u allow a minority to do whatever it wants, soon certain elements within that then-majority try to force their beliefs upon others and in the process screw up the united states.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Irajgholi said:


> if u allow a minority to do whatever it wants, soon certain elements within that then-majority try to force their beliefs upon others and in the process screw up the united states.



That's why they try and separate Church & State (although it could be FAR better...there are still plenty of instances...however slowly they are being removed)

Separation of church and state in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

Peter C said:


> That's why they try and separate Church & State (although it could be FAR better...there are still plenty of instances...however slowly they are being removed)



americans r too religious. religion and science cant live together, it saddens me to see that ppl r reacting to an educational tv show like cosmos the way they do in the usa. also the way some states are trying to teach creationism instead of evolution in schools only contributes to fundamentalism-driven generation of americans with limited creativity due to the mental block created by teaching pseudoscience nonsense in schools.

if u want to maintain the edge you r having, keep the religious nonsense out of your country.


----------



## OCguy

Abu Nasar said:


> Do you make your own moonshine?



There is no lack of adult beverages that is for certain. :p

I actually am not a hillbilly (live in Southern California near Los Angeles. ) , but I love to visit our place in the mid-west often. California firearms laws are horrific, so I like to get away for freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

OCguy said:


> There is no lack of adult beverages that is for certain. :p
> 
> I actually am not a hillbilly (live in Southern California near Los Angeles. ) , but I love to visit our place in the mid-west often. California firearms laws are horrific, *so I like to get away for freedom*.



From *Mrs.OC *?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

Things to do in New york State ( not just city) if i have 4 days there ?? I am learned more towards Nature than history .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

Armstrong said:


> From *Mrs.OC *?



Haha! She likes firearms almost as much as I do, and sometimes is a better shot with a pistol (though I would never tell her that  )

So no getting away for me!



Cherokee said:


> Things to do in New york State ( not just city) if i have 4 days there ?? I am learned more towards Nature than history .



Good idea. Sometimes Americans forget that domestic history isn't very interesting to visitors.

What I believe this country has that is exceptional is nature (specifically the variety) I am not that familiar with New York, but if you have a rental car you will have more options obviously.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cherokee

OCguy said:


> Haha! She likes firearms almost as much as I do, and sometimes is a better shot with a pistol (though I would never tell her that  )
> 
> So no getting away for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea. Sometimes Americans forget that domestic history isn't very interesting to visitors.
> 
> What I believe this country has that is exceptional is nature. I am not that familiar with New York, but if you have a rental car you will have more options obviously.




Yep looking for Natural wonders around NY . Maybe Catskill ?? or some other place hiking camping etc ?

I will obviously visit the landmarks like Statue of Liberty , Monticello etc but not museums .


----------



## VCheng

Cherokee said:


> Yep looking for Natural wonders around NY . Maybe Catskill ?? or some other place hiking camping etc ?
> 
> I will obviously visit the landmarks like Statue of Liberty , Monticello etc but not museums .




The Catskills and the Adirondacks are good choices for nature lovers. If you can get up to Ausable Chasm or around the Lake George area, there is much to see and do:

Ausable Chasm

Welcome again and again! | Visit Lake George

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cherokee

VCheng said:


> The Catskills and the Adirondacks are good choices for nature lovers. If you can get up to Ausable Chasm or around the Lake George area, there is much to see and do:
> 
> Ausable Chasm
> 
> Welcome again and again! | Visit Lake George




But these both parks are HUGE . any specific places apart from Ausable chasms ? i will add them to the list .


----------



## VCheng

Cherokee said:


> But these both parks are HUGE . any specific places apart from Ausable chasms ? i will add them to the list .



It depends on whether you are in a rental car or not. Fort Ticonderoga, Lake Champlain and a trip over to Burlington, Vermont, is a nice drive. The area around Lake George is beautiful with many activities. A drive up Whiteface Mountain and a visit to the Winter Olympic Village in Lake Placid are good too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

OCguy said:


> There is no lack of adult beverages that is for certain. :p
> 
> I actually am not a hillbilly (live in Southern California near Los Angeles. ) , but I love to visit our place in the mid-west often. California firearms laws are horrific, so I like to get away for freedom.


Well nothing beats moonshine!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

California







Wait for 15 seconds...

Aerial America California 航拍美国 加利福尼亚篇—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看


----------



## VCheng

McRaven Commencement Speech At UT - Business Insider


*Navy SEAL Commander Tells Students To Make Their Beds Every Morning In Incredible Commencement Speech*




PETER JACOBS

 

MAY 20, 2014, 3:40 PM
121,773

38






AP Photo/The University of Texas at Austin, Marsha Miller

UT alum Adm. William H. McRaven gives students the "hook 'em horns" at the university's commencement last week.



U.S. Navy admiral and University of Texas, Austin, alumnus William H. McRaven returned to his alma mater last week to give seniors 10 lessons from basic SEAL training when he spoke at the school's commencement.


McRaven, the commander of the U.S. Special Operations Command who organized the raid that killed Osama bin Laden, stressed the importance of making your bed every morning, taking on obstacles headfirst, and realizing that it's OK to be a "sugar cookie."

All of his lessons were supported by personal stories from McRaven's many years as a Navy SEAL.

"While these lessons were learned during my time in the military, I can assure you that it matters not whether you ever served a day in uniform," McRaven told students. "It matters not your gender, your ethnic or religious background, your orientation, or your social status."

We first saw this speech at the Military Times. Here's the video of the full speech with the transcript below:


*Here are McRaven's 10 lessons from his years of experience as a Navy SEAL, viaUniversity of Texas, Austin:*

I have been a Navy SEAL for 36 years. But it all began when I left UT for Basic SEAL training in Coronado, California.

Basic SEAL training is six months of long torturous runs in the soft sand, midnight swims in the cold water off San Diego, obstacles courses, unending calisthenics, days without sleep and always being cold, wet and miserable.

It is six months of being constantly harassed by professionally trained warriors who seek to find the weak of mind and body and eliminate them from ever becoming a Navy SEAL.

But, the training also seeks to find those students who can lead in an environment of constant stress, chaos, failure and hardships.

To me basic SEAL training was a life time of challenges crammed into six months.

So, here are the ten lesson's I learned from basic SEAL training that hopefully will be of value to you as you move forward in life.

Every morning in basic SEAL training, my instructors, who at the time were all Viet Nam veterans, would show up in my barracks room and the first thing they would inspect was your bed.

If you did it right, the corners would be square, the covers pulled tight, the pillow centered just under the headboard and the extra blanket folded neatly at the foot of the rack—rack—that's Navy talk for bed.

It was a simple task—mundane at best. But every morning we were required to make our bed to perfection. It seemed a little ridiculous at the time, particularly in light of the fact that were aspiring to be real warriors, tough battle hardened SEALs—but the wisdom of this simple act has been proven to me many times over.

If you make your bed every morning you will have accomplished the first task of the day. It will give you a small sense of pride and it will encourage you to do another task and another and another.

By the end of the day, that one task completed will have turned into many tasks completed. Making your bed will also reinforce the fact that little things in life matter.

If you can't do the little things right, you will never do the big things right.

And, if by chance you have a miserable day, you will come home to a bed that is made—that you made—and a made bed gives you encouragement that tomorrow will be better.

*If you want to change the world, start off by making your bed.*

During SEAL training the students are broken down into boat crews. Each crew is seven students—three on each side of a small rubber boat and one coxswain to help guide the dingy.

Every day your boat crew forms up on the beach and is instructed to get through the surfzone and paddle several miles down the coast.

In the winter, the surf off San Diego can get to be 8 to 10 feet high and it is exceedingly difficult to paddle through the plunging surf unless everyone digs in.

Every paddle must be synchronized to the stroke count of the coxswain. Everyone must exert equal effort or the boat will turn against the wave and be unceremoniously tossed back on the beach.

For the boat to make it to its destination, everyone must paddle.

You can't change the world alone—you will need some help— and to truly get from your starting point to your destination takes friends, colleagues, the good will of strangers and a strong coxswain to guide them.

*If you want to change the world, find someone to help you paddle.*

Over a few weeks of difficult training my SEAL class which started with 150 men was down to just 35. There were now six boat crews of seven men each.

I was in the boat with the tall guys, but the best boat crew we had was made up of the little guys—the munchkin crew we called them—no one was over about 5-foot five.

The munchkin boat crew had one American Indian, one African American, one Polish America, one Greek American, one Italian American, and two tough kids from the mid-west.

They out paddled, out-ran, and out swam all the other boat crews.

The big men in the other boat crews would always make good natured fun of the tiny little flippers the munchkins put on their tiny little feetprior to every swim.

But somehow these little guys, from every corner of the Nation and the world, always had the last laugh— swimming faster than everyone and reaching the shore long before the rest of us.

SEAL training was a great equalizer. Nothing mattered but your will to succeed. Not your color, not your ethnic background, not your education and not your social status.

*If you want to change the world, measure a person by the size of their heart, not the size of their flippers.*

Several times a week, the instructors would line up the class and do a uniform inspection. It was exceptionally thorough.

Your hat had to be perfectly starched, your uniform immaculately pressed and your belt buckle shiny and void of any smudges.

But it seemed that no matter how much effort you put into starching your hat, or pressing your uniform or polishing your belt buckle— it just wasn't good enough.

The instructors would fine "something" wrong.

For failing the uniform inspection, the student had to run, fully clothed into the surfzone and then, wet from head to toe, roll around on the beach until every part of your body was covered with sand.

The effect was known as a "sugar cookie." You stayed in that uniform the rest of the day—cold, wet and sandy.

There were many a student who just couldn't accept the fact that all their effort was in vain. That no matter how hard they tried to get the uniform right—it was unappreciated.

Those students didn't make it through training.

Those students didn't understand the purpose of the drill. You were never going to succeed. You were never going to have a perfect uniform.

Sometimes no matter how well you prepare or how well you perform you still end up as a sugar cookie.

It's just the way life is sometimes.

*If you want to change the world get over being a sugar cookie and keep moving forward.*

Every day during training you were challenged with multiple physical events—long runs, long swims, obstacle courses, hours of calisthenics—something designed to test your mettle.

Every event had standards—times you had to meet. If you failed to meet those standards your name was posted on a list and at the end of the day those on the list were invited to—a "circus."

A circus was two hours of additional calisthenics—designed to wear you down, to break your spirit, to force you to quit.

No one wanted a circus.

A circus meant that for that day you didn't measure up. A circus meant more fatigue—and more fatigue meant that the following day would be more difficult—and more circuses were likely.

But at some time during SEAL training, everyone—everyone—made the circus list.

But an interesting thing happened to those who were constantly on the list. Overtime those students—who did two hours of extra calisthenics—got stronger and stronger.

The pain of the circuses built inner strength-built physical resiliency.

Life is filled with circuses.

You will fail. You will likely fail often. It will be painful. It will be discouraging. At times it will test you to your very core.

*But if you want to change the world, don't be afraid of the circuses.*

At least twice a week, the trainees were required to run the obstacle course. The obstacle course contained 25 obstacles including a 10-foot high wall, a 30-foot cargo net, and a barbed wire crawl to name a few.

But the most challenging obstacle was the slide for life. It had a three level 30 foot tower at one end and a one level tower at the other. In between was a 200-foot long rope.

You had to climb the three tiered tower and once at the top, you grabbed the rope, swung underneath the rope and pulled yourself hand over hand until you got to the other end.

The record for the obstacle course had stood for years when my class began training in 1977.

The record seemed unbeatable, until one day, a student decided to go down the slide for life—head first.

Instead of swinging his body underneath the rope and inching his way down, he bravely mounted the TOP of the rope and thrust himself forward.

It was a dangerous move—seemingly foolish, and fraught with risk. Failure could mean injury and being dropped from the training.

Without hesitation—the student slid down the rope—perilously fast, instead of several minutes, it only took him half that time and by the end of the course he had broken the record.

*If you want to change the world sometimes you have to slide down the obstacle head first.*

During the land warfare phase of training, the students are flown out to San Clemente Island which lies off the coast of San Diego.

The waters off San Clemente are a breeding ground for the great white sharks. To pass SEAL training there are a series of long swims that must be completed. One—is the night swim.

Before the swim the instructors joyfully brief the trainees on all the species of sharks that inhabit the waters off San Clemente.

They assure you, however, that no student has ever been eaten by a shark—at least not recently.

But, you are also taught that if a shark begins to circle your position—stand your ground. Do not swim away. Do not act afraid.

And if the shark, hungry for a midnight snack, darts towards you—then summons up all your strength and punch him in the snout and he will turn and swim away.

There are a lot of sharks in the world. If you hope to complete the swim you will have to deal with them.

*So, If you want to change the world, don't back down from the sharks.*

As Navy SEALs one of our jobs is to conduct underwater attacks against enemy shipping. We practiced this technique extensively during basic training.

The ship attack mission is where a pair of SEAL divers is dropped off outside an enemy harbor and then swims well over two miles—underwater—using nothing but a depth gauge and a compass to get to their target.

During the entire swim, even well below the surface there is some light that comes through. It is comforting to know that there is open water above you.

But as you approach the ship, which is tied to a pier, the light begins to fade. The steel structure of the ship blocks the moonlight—it blocks the surrounding street lamps—it blocks all ambient light.

To be successful in your mission, you have to swim under the ship and find the keel—the centerline and the deepest part of the ship.

This is your objective. But the keel is also the darkest part of the ship—where you cannot see your hand in front of your face, where the noise from the ship's machinery is deafening and where it is easy to get disoriented and fail.

Every SEAL knows that under the keel, at the darkest moment of the mission—is the time when you must be calm, composed—when all your tactical skills, your physical power and all your inner strength must be brought to bear.

*If you want to change the world, you must be your very best in the darkest moment.*

The ninth week of training is referred to as "Hell Week." It is six days of no sleep, constant physical and mental harassment and—one special day at the Mud Flats—the Mud Flats are area between San Diego and Tijuana where the water runs off and creates the Tijuana slue's—a swampy patch of terrain where the mud will engulf you.

It is on Wednesday of Hell Week that you paddle down to the mud flats and spend the next 15 hours trying to survive the freezing cold mud, the howling wind and the incessant pressure to quit from the instructors.

As the sun began to set that Wednesday evening, my training class, having committed some "egregious infraction of the rules" was ordered into the mud.

The mud consumed each man till there was nothing visible but our heads. The instructors told us we could leave the mud if only five men would quit—just five men and we could get out of the oppressive cold.

Looking around the mud flat it was apparent that some students were about to give up. It was still over eight hours till the sun came up—eight more hours of bone chilling cold.

The chattering teeth and shivering moans of the trainees were so loud it was hard to hear anything and then, one voice began to echo through the night—one voice raised in song.

The song was terribly out of tune, but sung with great enthusiasm.

One voice became two and two became three and before long everyone in the class was singing.

We knew that if one man could rise above the misery then others could as well.

The instructors threatened us with more time in the mud if we kept up the singing—but the singing persisted.

And somehow—the mud seemed a little warmer, the wind a little tamer and the dawn not so far away.

If I have learned anything in my time traveling the world, it is the power of hope. The power of one person—Washington, Lincoln, King, Mandela and even a young girl from Pakistan—Malala—one person can change the world by giving people hope.

*So, if you want to change the world, start singing when you're up to your neck in mud.*

Finally, in SEAL training there is a bell. A brass bell that hangs in the center of the compound for all the students to see.

All you have to do to quit—is ring the bell. Ring the bell and you no longer have to wake up at 5 o'clock. Ring the bell and you no longer have to do the freezing cold swims.

Ring the bell and you no longer have to do the runs, the obstacle course, the PT—and you no longer have to endure the hardships of training.

Just ring the bell.

*If you want to change the world don't ever, ever ring the bell.*

To the graduating class of 2014, you are moments away from graduating. Moments away from beginning your journey through life. Moments away starting to change the world—for the better.

It will not be easy.

But, YOU are the class of 2014—the class that can affect the lives of 800 million people in the next century.

Start each day with a task completed.

Find someone to help you through life.

Respect everyone.

Know that life is not fair and that you will fail often, but if take you take some risks, step up when the times are toughest, face down the bullies, lift up the downtrodden and never, ever give up—if you do these things, then next generation and the generations that follow will live in a world far better than the one we have today and—what started here will indeed have changed the world—for the better.

Thank you very much. Hook 'em horns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

Abu Nasar said:


> Well nothing beats moonshine!



i thought muslims dont drink alcohol.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Irajgholi said:


> i thought muslims dont drink alcohol.


You thought right, they don't !


----------



## Irajgholi

Abu Nasar said:


> You thought right, they don't !



okay, but seems you do. so what the deal here?


----------



## Indus Falcon

Irajgholi said:


> okay, but seems you do. so what the deal here?


I plead the 5th!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

Abu Nasar said:


> I plead the 5th!



sorry i dont get it, please be more elaborate


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Irajgholi said:


> sorry i dont get it, please be more elaborate


Urban Dictionary: plead the fifth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Abu Nasar said:


> I plead the 5th!


The 5th Amendment of the US Constitution, gives one the right not to answer a question, in order to prevent self incrimination.


----------



## Irajgholi

Abu Nasar said:


> The 5th Amendment of the US Constitution, gives one the right not to answer a question, in order to prevent self incrimination.



ah ok


----------



## Indus Falcon

Irajgholi said:


> ah ok


A simple answer would be "NO." Now cheer up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

America the Beautiful!



Alaska by VChengPhotos, on Flickr

Photo Credit: Louie MC Man

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irajgholi

i know i can google this up but dont feel like it: so why california flag has a bear?


----------



## KAL-EL

VCheng said:


> America the Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Alaska by VChengPhotos, on Flickr
> 
> Photo Credit: Louie MC Man



What a beautiful pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

KAL-EL said:


> What a beautiful pic



From Sea to shining Sea, it is a beautiful country!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KAL-EL

VCheng said:


> From Sea to shining Sea, it is a beautiful country!



Amen brother!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Irajgholi said:


> i know i can google this up but dont feel like it: so why california flag has a bear?


Because bears are nice, sweet and cuddly. Didn't you have a teddy bear when you were 3? Try hugging a wild one, they are very lovable creatures!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

Abu Nasar said:


> Because bears are nice, sweet and cuddly. Didn't you have a teddy bear when you were 3? Try hugging a wild one, they are very lovable creatures!



im more into dragons


----------



## Indus Falcon

Irajgholi said:


> im more into dragons


Well you can't hug dragons, can you?


----------



## Desertfalcon

I live in Idaho which is very beautiful, as you can see...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Informant

MOHSENAM said:


> It is because Israel. If US looked for its own interest you were much economical country.Not just you but Europe.
> 
> Your country is burning itself for its israeli rulers.
> 
> Israel did not just occupy Palestine but it has occupied Congress and Senate.
> Almost of all of Senators in those places are Jews or Zionist.
> 
> And 1% rich in your contry do not do anything because they are controling by Jews.
> Jews buy them...Own them.
> 
> All of your produced movies in hollywood conforms by Jews.
> 
> All of your singers must have assent of Jews and work for them otherwise Jews do not let a singer grow in your country.
> Jews has occupied your big and populated country Sadly.
> No one can talk about politics in your country if he/she is not in republican or democrats.
> 
> No one can become president if does not have Jews agreement.
> 
> *Your Army, energy of your country, taxes of your people, future of your country and... are fighting for Jews.They are spending for Jews.*
> 
> Indeed Jews have occupied your country and your people indeed are working for Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> *One of my friends tells people o America are the most oppressed in the world.*



The ****? 

I laughed a solid 2 minutes at this post. Jesus you drink the Mulla kool aid man. Good lord you need to leave Iran and experience the world. My God how can someone be so fucking retarded?

@Irajgholi @Peter C This guy saddens me about what he is led to believe regarding the US.



Desertfalcon said:


> I live in Idaho which is very beautiful, as you can see...




Man America is a beautiful vast land. I at times miss it alot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

Informant said:


> The ****?
> 
> I laughed a solid 2 minutes at this post. Jesus you drink the Mulla kool aid man. Good lord you need to leave Iran and experience the world. My God how can someone be so fucking retarded?
> 
> @Irajgholi @PeterC This guy saddens me about what he is led to believe regarding the US.




Do u know what does Washington mean?

Look at this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

MOHSENAM said:


> Do u know what does Washington mean?
> 
> Look at this
> 
> View attachment 31954



Oh come on man good lord what nonsense is this?


----------



## MOHSENAM

Zionist footsteps on 9/11


----------



## Azizam

Informant said:


> The ****?
> 
> I laughed a solid 2 minutes at this post. Jesus you drink the Mulla kool aid man. Good lord you need to leave Iran and experience the world. My God how can someone be so fucking retarded?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

Azizam said:


>



This is mohsenam:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Informant said:


> This is mohsenam:









By the way, has anyone taken Amtrak train from New York to Los Angeles or any similar long train journey?

What's up @Armstrong ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Azizam said:


> By the way, has anyone taken Amtrak train from New York to Los Angeles or any similar long train journey?
> 
> What's up @Armstrong ?



I'm alright; hows life treating you ?  

And leave my Jewish Brethren out of this !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Armstrong said:


> I'm alright; hows life treating you ?
> 
> And leave my Jewish Brethren out of this !


Not bad buddy, studies are driving me crazy. What about you? I hope everything goes well with you. 

Sorry bro, I will leave them alone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Azizam said:


> Not bad buddy, studies are driving me crazy. What about you? I hope everything goes well with you.
> 
> Sorry bro, I will leave them alone



What are you studying ?  

I'm fine...just preparing for GRE and making up my mind for further education !


----------



## Azizam

Armstrong said:


> What are you studying ?
> 
> I'm fine...just preparing for GRE and making up my mind for further education !


Computer science. 

Good luck bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Azizam said:


> Computer science.
> 
> Good luck bro.



Computer Science !  

Go write me an Anti-Virus Software - I can't find a good one that doesn't slow down the PC !  

So are you doing Undergrad or Graduate Studies ?  

Thank You !


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

MOHSENAM said:


> Do u know what does Washington mean?
> 
> Look at this
> 
> View attachment 31954



It is obvious the statue was based on the one of Zeus which is one of the 7 Ancient Wonders of the World. Washington was dead for 40 years before the statue was created.






The Seven Wonders of the World - Easytobook.com blog

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Armstrong said:


> What are you studying ?
> 
> I'm fine...just preparing for GRE and making up my mind for further education !



GRE? Accounting hogayi? Fail hogaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Peter C said:


> It is obvious the statue was based on the one of Zeus which is one of the 7 Ancient Wonders of the World.
> 
> View attachment 31982
> 
> The Seven Wonders of the World - Easytobook.com blog




Washington* David Capital* (Jewish prophet)






*Anti Christ , Anti religion*


As many know Masonic symbols are layed out in the design of Washington DC i.e. the upside down 5 pointed star that points to the White House, the Compus with horns on it and the Square as arms of the beast but no one ever shows the UPSIDE DOWN CROSS (as you face East) with beast (Satan) atop the cross with a 6 pointed star on its head so I took a map and highlighted these things and more.

There is a Pendulum that is in swing, to its left.
Union Station is the Right hand note the little left hand (left is lame).

Ancient Rome was the Satan of that time, Rome fell at the end of the 5th century hence the "deadly wound".
The Pilgrims came to this land in the 17th century (1620) to set up the "New Jerusalem" (the one that comes down out of heaven, meaning planned) America, the Revived Roman Empire (revived = wound healed).
Satan was "bound" a thousand years (6th - 16th centuries) and was loosed for a short season as of 1776 and the world has wondered after the beast, the greatest nation on gods green earth.

The Flag is the "image " of the beast.

This beast is Satan the Antichrist.
The temptation story Satan is on a "hill", that hill in reality is Capital Hill (where the head of the beast is), capitalize by bowing to the beast Satan.

The "False Prophet", a man known only as The Professor did work with George Washington, Ben and others in 1775 setting up the flag/image of the first beast America.
The "great day of the lord " soon followed on May 19, 1780.
I quote from a book Prince Of Darkness p. 331 by Grant R. Jefferey. Grant used this story in his book to proudly boast of a brave and wise christian amongst fearful dummies all the while missing the extreme importance of the story (because truth is not with him), now THATS like a tief in the night.

On May 19, 1780 the sky across the United States was illuminated with meteor showers unlike those ever seen before. By 10:00 A.M. the next morning the sky became black as night and the moon turned blood red. In the State Legislature of Massachusetts panic set in among the distressed representatives. Some fearful members called for a motion to adjorn the hearings in the light of the possible return of the Lord. However, one of the wiser Christians legislators replied, "Gentlemen, bring candles. If it is not the Day of Judgement we should continue our deliberations. However, if it is the Day of Judgement we should be found at our post. Gentlmen...To buisness!"

The "mark" of the beast is
1. the Great Seal (the Eye in the capstone) hence SEALED.
2. the bar code 6-6-6

The eye is deity and the capstone represents this deity being the Chief Cornerstone.

A woman rides (rides = guides) the beast, a likeness of her stands in New York, she is Lady Liberty/Ishtar.
7 spikes on her crown =
7 continents
7th and final beast empire
spiritual completeness, this is where it all comes down.

She is the greatest idol in the history of the world.

The "synagogue of satan" is DC.
A group of people that call themselves Jews but are not.

The "mark" in the right hand =
1. fight for
2. work for

The "mark" in the forehead =
1. think for (minions)
2. think with (patriots), proud to be American.
Pride does go before the fall.

Satan is set up in the holy place, in otherwords, as the Chief Cornerstone.

Darkness was/is apon the face of the deep !!!

*link : Satan Conspiracy - Washington DC - David Icke's Official Forums*

See what your patriots have said about jews.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

MOHSENAM said:


> Washington* David Capital* (Jewish prophet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti Christ , Anti religion*
> 
> 
> As many know Masonic symbols are layed out in the design of Washington DC i.e. the upside down 5 pointed star that points to the White House, the Compus with horns on it and the Square as arms of the beast but no one ever shows the UPSIDE DOWN CROSS (as you face East) with beast (Satan) atop the cross with a 6 pointed star on its head so I took a map and highlighted these things and more.
> 
> There is a Pendulum that is in swing, to its left.
> Union Station is the Right hand note the little left hand (left is lame).
> 
> Ancient Rome was the Satan of that time, Rome fell at the end of the 5th century hence the "deadly wound".
> The Pilgrims came to this land in the 17th century (1620) to set up the "New Jerusalem" (the one that comes down out of heaven, meaning planned) America, the Revived Roman Empire (revived = wound healed).
> Satan was "bound" a thousand years (6th - 16th centuries) and was loosed for a short season as of 1776 and the world has wondered after the beast, the greatest nation on gods green earth.
> 
> The Flag is the "image " of the beast.
> 
> This beast is Satan the Antichrist.
> The temptation story Satan is on a "hill", that hill in reality is Capital Hill (where the head of the beast is), capitalize by bowing to the beast Satan.
> 
> The "False Prophet", a man known only as The Professor did work with George Washington, Ben and others in 1775 setting up the flag/image of the first beast America.
> The "great day of the lord " soon followed on May 19, 1780.
> I quote from a book Prince Of Darkness p. 331 by Grant R. Jefferey. Grant used this story in his book to proudly boast of a brave and wise christian amongst fearful dummies all the while missing the extreme importance of the story (because truth is not with him), now THATS like a tief in the night.
> 
> On May 19, 1780 the sky across the United States was illuminated with meteor showers unlike those ever seen before. By 10:00 A.M. the next morning the sky became black as night and the moon turned blood red. In the State Legislature of Massachusetts panic set in among the distressed representatives. Some fearful members called for a motion to adjorn the hearings in the light of the possible return of the Lord. However, one of the wiser Christians legislators replied, "Gentlemen, bring candles. If it is not the Day of Judgement we should continue our deliberations. However, if it is the Day of Judgement we should be found at our post. Gentlmen...To buisness!"
> 
> The "mark" of the beast is
> 1. the Great Seal (the Eye in the capstone) hence SEALED.
> 2. the bar code 6-6-6
> 
> The eye is deity and the capstone represents this deity being the Chief Cornerstone.
> 
> A woman rides (rides = guides) the beast, a likeness of her stands in New York, she is Lady Liberty/Ishtar.
> 7 spikes on her crown =
> 7 continents
> 7th and final beast empire
> spiritual completeness, this is where it all comes down.
> 
> She is the greatest idol in the history of the world.
> 
> The "synagogue of satan" is DC.
> A group of people that call themselves Jews but are not.
> 
> The "mark" in the right hand =
> 1. fight for
> 2. work for
> 
> The "mark" in the forehead =
> 1. think for (minions)
> 2. think with (patriots), proud to be American.
> Pride does go before the fall.
> 
> Satan is set up in the holy place, in otherwords, as the Chief Cornerstone.
> 
> Darkness was/is apon the face of the deep !!!
> 
> *link : Satan Conspiracy - Washington DC - David Icke's Official Forums*
> 
> See what your patriots have said about jews.



I'm out. This is too crazy. .


----------



## Hyperion

Et tu........... Brute? 




WebMaster said:


> I love conspiracy theories and drama that comes with it.. @VCheng

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> Et tu........... Brute?



Bhabi neh kiyaa hum seh baat cheet karneiii seh manaa kiyaa hovaa haii ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Nahi yaar! Just very busy with lands and courts! 



Armstrong said:


> Bhabi neh kiyaa hum seh baat cheet karneiii seh manaa kiyaa hovaa haii ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> Nahi yaar! Just very busy with lands and courts!



Lands & Courts !  

Kiyun bhai kahin eik leading news channel mein shares tou nahin teiii aap keh that you've been taken to Court ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Regenlief Ali

The integration of immigrants, the use of diversity to progress rather than divide.


----------



## Irajgholi

Informant said:


> @Irajgholi @Peter C This guy saddens me about what he is led to believe regarding the US.



religion messed up his brain


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Irajgholi said:


> religion messed up his brain



People see what they want to see.
All that satan stuff is weird. He and @Fukuoka should share notes.

New Satanic Monument Being Built for Oklahoma’s Statehouse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Irajgholi said:


> religion messed up his brain




Religion not reading truth on internet.


----------



## Irajgholi

MOHSENAM said:


> Religion not reading truth on internet.



whatever dude


----------



## Indus Falcon

MOHSENAM said:


> Religion not reading truth on internet.


Are you a Mullah?


----------



## MOHSENAM

Abu Nasar said:


> Are you a Mullah?





If I was mulla how could I hang on internet severl hours of day .
I am student and do some business

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Butchcassidy

Desertfalcon said:


> I live in Idaho which is very beautiful, as you can see...


I am jealous of u bro, i have been to Idaho and it is amazing. Lucky bugger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

MOHSENAM said:


> If I was mulla how could I hang on internet severl hours of day .
> I am student and do some business


Irani Mullahs are quite crooked, thats why I asked!


----------



## MOHSENAM

Abu Nasar said:


> Irani Mullahs are quite crooked, thats why I asked!


ok.


----------



## Indus Falcon

MOHSENAM said:


> ok.


 No offense. Have a good weekend!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Abu Nasar said:


> No offense. Have a good weekend!!





Thanks bro pray for me and Muslims in Jomah Salat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Butchcassidy said:


> I am jealous of u bro, i have been to Idaho and it is amazing. Lucky bugger



Wait we found our next victim. Hmm...actually maybe not he's an infrequent poster. Well anyways.

@Butchcassidy read post Team USA | Page 22

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Butchcassidy

Peter C said:


> Wait we found our next victim. Hmm...actually maybe not he's an infrequent poster. Well anyways.
> 
> @Butchcassidy read post Team USA | Page 22


I sir, am a vagabond moving form one time zone to another:
4 years in MN (America's Siberia)
3 years running in UT (Mormonia)... @sandy_3126 .. Hello neighbor..
Moving to Manhattan next month for 4 years  (Have to dispose off my car and guns)
Expected Americans to be arrogant but on the contrary they turned out to be some of the most open, decent and pleasant people i have come across.
Been to 26 states, love UT, MT and ID...never been to the west coast.
@Informant..bhai wapas aa ja, kya kar raha hai subcontinent mein..


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Butchcassidy said:


> I sir, am a vagabond moving form one time zone to another:
> 4 years in MN (America's Siberia)
> 3 years running in UT (Mormonia)... @sandy_3126 .. Hello neighbor..
> Moving to Manhattan next month for 4 years  (Have to dispose off my car and guns)
> Expected Americans to be arrogant but on the contrary they turned out to be some of the most open, decent and pleasant people i have come across.
> Been to 26 states, love UT, MT and ID...never been to the west coast.
> @Informant..bhai wapas aa ja, kya kar raha hai subcontinent mein..



Good job! Lucky guy traveling so much....sorry Informant already spoke...pick someone else


----------



## Butchcassidy

Peter C said:


> Good job! Lucky guy traveling so much....sorry Informant already spoke...pick someone else


Okay boss
@WebMaster plz do the honors.


----------



## Irajgholi

Hi


----------



## Informant

Butchcassidy said:


> I sir, am a vagabond moving form one time zone to another:
> 4 years in MN (America's Siberia)
> 3 years running in UT (Mormonia)... @sandy_3126 .. Hello neighbor..
> Moving to Manhattan next month for 4 years  (Have to dispose off my car and guns)
> Expected Americans to be arrogant but on the contrary they turned out to be some of the most open, decent and pleasant people i have come across.
> Been to 26 states, love UT, MT and ID...never been to the west coast.
> @Informant..bhai wapas aa ja, kya kar raha hai subcontinent mein..



I at times want to but all my friends here, my "fun friends" as well  Plus office setup is here.
It's not easy now man. I have planned a visit for August. Cant wait!


----------



## Informant

Dude not really. I am surprised most Iranians tend to be like him, blind nationalism. Patriotism is fine. They are rude, downright offensive, borderline retards. They are a special breed, and i have had a lot Iranian friends. They are normal people just like anyone else. But these PDF Iranians take the cake. Too much mulla propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fukuoka

Peter C said:


> People see what they want to see.
> All that satan stuff is weird. He and @Fukuoka should share notes.
> 
> New Satanic Monument Being Built for Oklahoma’s Statehouse


Sorry, i've said i will never participate this thread, exception with my first message and this one


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

I showed some drive throughs of some northern suburban recently built starter homes so here is one from the southeast (Georgia).
Looks similar to the North (houses tightly packed)


----------



## Cherokee

So here's my final itinerary for next month .

Go to virginia to attend business meetings for a week . Catch a Flight to buffalo from DC ( after spending a day there , maybe skyline drive maybe not ) . Stay for a couple of days there . Visit Niagara falls . Skydiving in buffalo . Then a couple of days in NY and back home  .


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Cherokee said:


> So here's my final itinerary for next month .
> 
> Go to virginia to attend business meetings for a week . Catch a Flight to buffalo from DC ( after spending a day there , maybe skyline drive maybe not ) . Stay for a couple of days there . Visit Niagara falls . Skydiving in buffalo . Then a couple of days in NY and back home  .



Keep in mind if you sky dive you'll be sitting in the instructor's lap on the way up so choose wisely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Peter C said:


> Keep in mind if you sky dive you'll be sitting in the instructor's lap on the way up so choose wisely.


If it's a Tandem jump, don't you mean down?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Abu Nasar said:


> If it's a Tandem jump, don't you mean down?



The down part isn't the bad part. You are connected tandem before you get in the plane. So you have to sit in the lap of some guy in the plane for the entire flight up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Peter C said:


> The down part isn't the bad part. You are connected tandem before you get in the plane. So you have to sit in the lap of some guy in the plane for the entire flight up.


Ah ok got it!


----------



## Marshmallow

Peter C said:


> The down part isn't the bad part. You are connected tandem before you get in the plane. *So you have to sit in the lap of some guy in the plane for the entire flight up*.


----------



## Irajgholi

Peter C said:


> The down part isn't the bad part. You are connected tandem before you get in the plane. So you have to sit in the lap of some guy in the plane for the entire flight up.



Really? No hot chicks? I could live with that you know


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Irajgholi said:


> Really? No hot chicks? I could live with that you know



That's why I said "so choose wisely"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American tradition: Gas (propane) grill in the backyard for a nice family meal on the deck.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American tradition: Being obsessed with your lawn (ie making sure it looks nicer than the neighbors')

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American tradition: Buying a boat and not having anywhere to put it.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American tradition: The backyard vegetable/fruit/flower garden
















A little troublemaker...

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Lazy American Trend: Roomba - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Floor washing robot: Scooba (brand) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American tradition: Waiting for the Ice Cream truck at the end of the driveway
Ice cream van - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American tradition: The Playset in the backyard












oh and the bouncer/jumper (seems to have replaced the trampoline)

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American tradition: The "Above Ground" Swimming Pool.

Don't have the money to build a "real" pool in your backyard...no problem...buy an above ground one. There's always at least one in most neighborhoods.






You can add it to your deck too!

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American tradition: Playing basketball in your home's driveway



http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...sEt4Y_X1JPjt6Eihtu6-s8qA&ust=1401095776775314



http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...sEt4Y_X1JPjt6Eihtu6-s8qA&ust=1401095776775314

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American tradition: Not being able to park your car in the garage because you turned it into a tool/machine shop






Or worse a clutter catcher

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Götterdämmerung



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

@Peter C you really got all these traditions on point.  

Another tradition and my personal favorite,






Apple Pie

Going to a sporting event hours in advance to tailgate.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KingMamba

No cricket for us  











My team 














Best sport in the world 






MY team-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Speaking of traditions...and now a word from our favorite delinquents...

Mailbox baseball - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Speaking of traditions...and now a word from our favorite delinquents...

Blowing sh*t up!! Hey we've all done it (well most of us). 
All these M-80,1/2 sticks, 3/4 sticks of dynamite you can get is just too tempting not to experiment with...


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The potato gun (cannon)
Spud gun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Pumpkin Cannon
Pumpkin chunking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American tradition: Pinewood derby - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American tradition: Getting a whole bunch of neighborhood kids together and playing Street hockey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (with or without rollerblades)












There's always a car coming


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American tradition: Getting a whole bunch of neighborhood kids together and playing Touch football (American) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia in the street, somebody's yard, or the local park.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American tradition: Getting a whole bunch of neighborhood kids together and playing Wiffle ball - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia in the street, somebody's yard, or the local park.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American tradition: Heading to the local park and watching Little League Baseball - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia














Girls too


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American tradition: Heading to the local skating rink and watching Minor ice hockey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia watching

















Girls too


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American tradition: Softball - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (girls)




.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Time for another opinion of life in the USA.

Hey @*jaunty* want to be our next "life in the USA" commentator?
Just read Team USA | Page 22 for what we are looking for.


----------



## VCheng

Flying the Stars and Stripes on Memorial Day:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Inside a newly built suburban starter home.






Very very hard to find a video of the inside of a typical new home in the suburb of a major city that is a starter. Through the windows you can see the neighboring houses are very close so that is the tip off of high property values due to a city proximity (otherwise they would be much further apart). I think this a good representation of an average new home in the northern US (homes in the north have a basement). Although this home does have windows that oddly start almost at floor level and seems to be irregularly shaped in the back with the sun room.

This is supposed to be a "staged" model home (ie they brought in all the furniture and stuff, and put up the atrocious wallpaper and green walls)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A Town

I'm doing this to troll Yanks but anyway:
"American Football" isn't Football and you should stop calling Football "soccer".
"American Football" is a girls version of Rugby which is way better.
Baseball is basically Rounders and cricket is way more exciting.
UK > USA


----------



## OCguy

A Town said:


> I'm doing this to troll Yanks but anyway:
> "American Football" isn't Football and you should stop calling Football "soccer".
> "American Football" is a girls version of Rugby which is way better.
> Baseball is basically Rounders and cricket is way more exciting.
> UK > USA



Haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

A Town said:


> I'm doing this to troll Yanks but anyway:
> "American Football" isn't Football and you should stop calling Football "soccer".
> "American Football" is a girls version of Rugby which is way better.
> Baseball is basically Rounders and cricket is way more exciting.
> UK > USA



Considering the people of New England were mostly of British origin it isn't exactly shocking where American Football and Baseball had their roots.

History of American football - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Origins of baseball - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Not sure why you have some issue with the use of "football" since "American Football" traces it's roots to "Rugby Football".
So the British were the ones who coined the term "football" for the game NOT the US.
And yes the rugby ball isn't round it is egg shaped.





Rugby football - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Rugby Football Union - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A Town

Peter C said:


> Considering the people of New England were mostly of British origin it isn't exactly shocking where American Football and Baseball had their roots.
> 
> History of American football - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Origins of baseball - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Not sure why you have some issue with the use of "football" since "American Football" traces it's roots to "Rugby Football".
> So the British were the ones who coined the term "football" for the game NOT the US.
> And yes the rugby ball isn't round it is egg shaped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rugby football - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rugby Football Union - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Chill bro, I'm joking lol


----------



## VCheng

A Town said:


> I'm doing this to troll Yanks but anyway:
> "American Football" isn't Football and you should stop calling Football "soccer".
> "American Football" is a girls version of Rugby which is way better.
> Baseball is basically Rounders and cricket is way more exciting.
> UK > USA



Who cares what it is. Murrikan Hand Egg pulls in $10 billion in annual revenues, and is projected to rise steadily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

A Town said:


> I'm doing this to troll Yanks but anyway:


This is normal and expected behavior.



A Town said:


> "American Football" isn't Football and you should stop calling Football "soccer".


We can call anything any name we want.



A Town said:


> "American Football" is a girls version of Rugby which is way better.


Yeah...I like to see you handle an average NFL lineman. Is it true that in rugby, you are not allowed to hit an airborne opponent ?



A Town said:


> Baseball is basically Rounders and cricket is way more exciting.


Crickets is more exciting ? 

I was stationed at RAF Upper Heyford for 3 yrs. I tried -- really did -- to enjoy crickets. But...Booooooooooooooooooooooring. To be fair, am not a fan of baseball either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

USA lost one of its iconic poets today:

Renowned Poet and Author Maya Angelou Dies at 86 - NBC News

*Maya Angelou*, the renowned poet, author and civil rights activist with the unmistakably regal voice, has died. The author of the celebrated autobiography _"I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings"_ was 86 years old.


----------



## VCheng

=======================================

Yeh bhee Umrika hey, this is USA too:

=======================================

Incredible journey of double amputee Indian orphan into happy Mormon housewife who drives with her FEET | Mail Online

*Amputee mother tells of her incredible new life as an American housewife after she lost both her limbs as an 11-year-old when her Indian mother tried to kill her *

*Shanthi Kimball's 11-year-old mother stood in front of a train with her in Calcutta in a murder-suicide attempt when she was an infant*
*A Mormon family from Montana adopted her through an orphanage brochure after much 'prayer and promptings from the Holy Ghost'*
*Kimball is now a wife and mother of two living happily in Las Vegas*
*By JOSHUA GARDNER*

A woman who lost her arms as an infant in Kolkata when her 11-year-old mother attempted to end both of their lives by standing in front of an oncoming train in a murder-suicide attempt is now a happily married mother in Las Vegas.

The incredible journey of Shanthi Kimball began tragically in poverty but her sad course was reversed just a year later when a Mormon family from Montana adopted her and raised her as their own.

Now Kimball is raising two boys with her husband Conrad with the help of her unbelievably skilled feet, which she uses to do everything, from changing diapers to driving. 
*





*
New beginnings: Shanthi Kimball with her husband, Conrad, has managed to overcome a tough start in life after losing both arms when her 11-year-old mother tried to end both their lives
*











*
Hope: Shanthi had to have both arms amputated, but an American family later adopted her from an Indian orphanage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

They are deft at militarily securing their interests


----------



## Koovie




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American tradition: Challenging your friends/father/brother to a Go-kart - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia race










Listen to this little kid start talking at the 1/2 mark..it just cracks me up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Racing somebody on an Alpine slide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Challenging your friends to a game of Paintball - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American Tradition: Summer camp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Basically kids are out of school during the summer. This keeps them busy.
You get a colored t-shirt with usually some Native American name. 
















Are you ready for the summer...are you ready for the sunshine...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

A new American tradition? iPads for kids as a standard learning tool?


----------



## Indus Falcon

Peter C said:


> A new American tradition? iPads for kids as a standard learning tool?
> 
> 
> View attachment 33444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33447


When my mother gets stuck on her smartphone she calls my 6 yr old to sort it out!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Abu Nasar said:


> When my mother gets stuck on her smartphone she calls my 6 yr old to sort it out!



My two daughters each have iPads. They can't live without them. They have been using them since they were two years old. Actually my youngest wasn't even two when she started using it. She has my iPad2 and my oldest has my iPad4. I pretty much don't have an iPad anymore...just my phone and laptop.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Peter C said:


> My two daughters each have iPads. They can't live without them. They have been using them since they were two years old. Actually my youngest wasn't even two when she started using it. She has my iPad2 and my oldest has my iPad4. I pretty much don't have an iPad anymore...just my phone.


Slightly off topic. In Islam having daughters is considered a blessing from God.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Abu Nasar said:


> Slightly off topic. In Islam having daughters is considered a blessing from God.



Well they are both a handful. I can't imagine the craziness two boys would be like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

Peter C said:


> An American tradition: The "Above Ground" Swimming Pool.
> 
> Don't have the money to build a "real" pool in your backyard...no problem...buy an above ground one. There's always at least one in most neighborhoods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can add it to your deck too!


Did you forget slip n slide?

I have one regret ... didnt go to lego land

Are piniyatas mexican or u.s traditions?

One thing i remember, being muslims we still enjoyed american events .. like holloween etc
No one ever said, hey you are muslim and we wont give you candy ... or play a trick


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Manticore said:


> did you forget slip n slide?
> 
> i have one regret ... didnt go to lego land
> 
> Are piniyatas mexican or u.s traditions?



Slip n Slide is a great one!!
I could do LegoLand but somebody will say that's just a European company with a few parks in the US.

Piniatas (sp??) are pretty much Mexican.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

Peter C said:


> Slip n Slide is a great one!!
> I could do LegoLand but somebody will say that's just a European company with a few parks in the US.
> 
> Piniatas (sp??) are pretty much Mexican.


I loved to beat the hell out of it with my bat and then candies rained all over

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

The gardening / bbq-ing etc is not u.s specific however the trend of bringing the community together for different events was something I didnt find in pak. I had that experience only in clubs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desertfalcon

A Town said:


> I'm doing this to troll Yanks but anyway:
> "American Football" isn't Football and you should stop calling Football "soccer".
> "American Football" is a girls version of Rugby which is way better.
> Baseball is basically Rounders and cricket is way more exciting.
> UK > USA


I played rugby (forward) for my university and some in the air force and being American, have played my share of American football and American football, even with pads, is actually more brutal. Far more injuries. And as much as I love rugby, American football is more exciting to watch as a fan. As for cricket? It's incomprehensible to me which makes it even more boring to watch but hey, lots of people don't like American baseball for the same reason and shake their heads when I watch golf on TV, so each to his own. 







_Go Seahawks! _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

Desertfalcon said:


> I played rugby (forward) for my university and some in the air force and being American, have played my share of American football and American football, even with pads, is actually more brutal. Far more injuries. And as much as I love rugby, American football is more exciting to watch as a fan. As for cricket? It's incomprehensible to me which makes it even more boring to watch but hey, lots of people don't like American baseball for the same reason and shake their heads when I watch golf on TV, so each to his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Go Seahawks! _



American Football is like the chess of contact sports

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American Tradition: Playing in the backyard Slip 'n Slide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Squirt (water) gun fights with a Super Soaker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Catch with a Frisbee Flying disc - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Catch with a foam Nerf ball:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American tradition: Letting your kids camp in the backyard
















...and then going out after they fall asleep and carrying them to bed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Snowmobiling in the backwoods of Maine with your friends
3700km of trails

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

The best game i've ever played.






@KAL-EL does the pic below look familiar to you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

I think we found our next victim.

@qamar1990 read post Team USA | Page 22

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

This is a good one to peruse:

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...-reshaped-the-economy-in-255-charts.html?_r=0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> This is a good one to peruse:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...-reshaped-the-economy-in-255-charts.html?_r=0



wow information overload


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> wow information overload



Best digested in small chunks. The individual charts are given at the very bottom, with a way to display them in groups too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Rent a sailboat (or get your own)


----------



## A Town

Desertfalcon said:


> I played rugby (forward) for my university and some in the air force and being American, have played my share of American football and American football, even with pads, is actually more brutal. Far more injuries. And as much as I love rugby, American football is more exciting to watch as a fan. As for cricket? It's incomprehensible to me which makes it even more boring to watch but hey, lots of people don't like American baseball for the same reason and shake their heads when I watch golf on TV, so each to his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Go Seahawks! _


Interesting, I didn't even know that Rugby was played at university level in the states.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

A Town said:


> Interesting, I didn't even know that Rugby was played at university level in the states.



Lots of College teams on this page:

College Teams Directory

Men's: 35+128+127+235
Women's: 3+86+190+81 <- !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A Town

Peter C said:


> Lots of College teams on this page:
> 
> College Teams Directory
> 
> Men's: 35+128+127+235
> Women's: 3+86+190+81 <- !!!!


Cheers mate, is their much buzz for the FIFA World Cup in USA?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

A Town said:


> Cheers mate, is their much buzz for the FIFA World Cup in USA?



Well mostly people who originated from South America.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Enjoy a city swim
















Brighton Beach, Brooklyn (New York City, BTW lots of Russian immigrants live here)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Have a picnic in a city park
New York





Chicago





Boston





Atlanta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahesh.

Peter C said:


> Challenging your friends to a game of Paintball - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> View attachment 33334



One night my friends were coming from McD and some one shot paint ball from inside a car. They thought it was a real gun shot and literally freaked out and started running and screaming.



Manticore said:


> The gardening / bbq-ing etc is not u.s specific however the trend of bringing the community together for different events was something I didnt find in pak. I had that experience only in clubs


I think festivals does that job for most Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Cigarette smoking in the USA...well.... List of smoking bans in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The smoking rates in the USA have declined to about 18%. ( CDC - Fact Sheet - Adult Cigarette Smoking in the United States - Smoking & Tobacco Use ). Compared to say the 1950's when it was 45%.

Cigarette taxes make smoking expensive. The lowest average cost is $4.96/pack in Kentucky to a whopping $14.50/pack in NY.

In some states it can be pretty rough to be a smoker. No smoking indoors in public places. No cigarette vending machines.

Even in cars where there used to be one or more ashtrays within reach of any seat...they have disappeared.

You have to be at least age 18 to buy cigarettes in the USA. Some local areas it is 21.
Also cigarettes may be behind the counter so you need to show an ID for the clerk to give it to you.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

mahesh. said:


> One night my friends were coming from McD and some one shot paint ball from inside a car. They thought it was a real gun shot and literally freaked out and started running and screaming.



Unfortunately it is people doing that which ends up causing bans. They banned BB guns in some places due to people randomly firing them.


----------



## Indos

Obama, the first ex - Indonesia elementary school student who can become USA President !!


----------



## Desertfalcon

A Town said:


> Interesting, I didn't even know that Rugby was played at university level in the states.


Yup. It is popular on both east and west coasts and in "ivy league" schools and is popular in my region of the country. This is my old team (University of Utah-red and black) playing our biggest rivals, Brigham Young University (white and blue). ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Skull and Bones said:


> I'm a F-1 student in the state of New York.
> 
> I'm here for my graduate studies in the emerging field of Nanotechnology, will continue my studies to be a doctorate in the field in some top 20-30 universities, if i can get into.
> 
> New York was my priority thinking it has very good research institutions in the field, and the other choice was North Carolina. But i'm happy here.
> 
> The place is awesome because of the people, every morning i go out for a walk, i see strangers smiling and greeting, that feels good. And the scenery is good as Niagara falls is just half hour drive from my home.
> 
> The weather sucks, and the job market in Buffalo is dwindling, that's a bummer. I want to move to California after my MS, is possible.
> 
> As of now, i'm here for my academics and career.
> 
> I pass the torch to @Informant


buffalo eh? 
I'm in rochester right next door. my brother goes to UB


----------



## Desertfalcon

A Town said:


> Cheers mate, is their much buzz for the FIFA World Cup in USA?


Not really. We do have a 19 team, 1st. tier professional soccer league but it ranks below American football and baseball in popularity and international soccer even less so. As an example, in America an average pro football game NFL will have 67,604 fans in attendance. The average for an MLS premier soccer game is only 18,807 fans present. 

Clubs | MLSsoccer.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A Town

Desertfalcon said:


> Not really. We do have a 19 team, 1st. tier professional soccer league but it ranks below American football and baseball in popularity and international soccer even less so. As an example, in America an average pro football game NFL will have 67,604 fans in attendance. The average for an MLS premier soccer game is only 18,807 fans present.
> 
> Clubs | MLSsoccer.com


That doesn't seem like much, in UK almost all the adverts on TV are in some way related to the World Cup lol.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

qamar1990 said:


> buffalo eh?
> I'm in rochester right next door. my brother goes to UB



Hey @qamar1990 you don't want to add your 2¢ on the USA Experience. A bunch of people have so far.

Read: Team USA | Page 22


----------



## qamar1990

Peter C said:


> Hey @qamar1990 you don't want to add your 2¢ on the USA Experience. A bunch of people have so far.
> 
> Read: Team USA | Page 22


best food, best people, safest country, most comfortable country to live in.
my experience is awesome. i was raised in America and remember how we started out living in a one bedroom apartment with my whole family in brooklyn to having our own house and cars and business after 10 yrs. 
truly a land of opportunity for all.

there are things i hate as well
our health care system is the biggest fraud of the world.
our government is hypocritical, they have no problem regulating tobacco prices with extra taxes but cry socialism when people talk of government controlled prices for medications. if you have no insurance and break a leg you will literally go bankrupt. something needs to be done about that lol.
and the cops are too damn cocky, seems like they are out to give tickets more then protect the public lol






local dish in rochester ny
its called the garbage plate because it is a plate of garbage lol
looks disgusting but tastes awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Desertfalcon

A Town said:


> That doesn't seem like much, in UK almost all the adverts on TV are in some way related to the World Cup lol.


I think it is interesting though that as much as the world's most popular sport probably _is _soccer and as popular as it is in the UK, it isn't the most popular in so many of her former colonies. It is not the most popular in Canada (ice hockey, Canadian football), not New Zealand (rugby & cricket), not Australia (Aussie rules football and rugby), not South Africa (rugby & cricket), not India or Pakistan (field hockey & cricket), not Ireland (Irish rules footie and rugby), not in America (American football, baseball, basketball).  Odd that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

qamar1990 said:


> best food, best people, safest country, most comfortable country to live in.
> my experience is awesome. i was raised in America and remember how we started out living in a one bedroom apartment with my whole family in brooklyn to having our own house and cars and business after 10 yrs.
> truly a land of opportunity for all.



Now that a big thumbs up!!



qamar1990 said:


> there are things i hate as well
> our health care system is the biggest fraud of the world.
> our government is hypocritical, they have no problem regulating tobacco prices with extra taxes but cry socialism when people talk of government controlled prices for medications. if you have no insurance and break a leg you will literally go bankrupt. something needs to be done about that lol.
> and the cops are too damn cocky, seems like they are out to give tickets more then protect the public lol



Well if you are poor you pretty much get free healthcare (at least where I am through Medicaid). If you are just slightly above that...things can suck and you are going to pay.

The police ticket because towns want easy money. It's a racket.


----------



## Desertfalcon

qamar1990 said:


> local dish in rochester ny
> its called the garbage plate because it is a plate of garbage lol
> looks disgusting but tastes awesome.


It kinda' looks like that _Quebecois_ dish called poutine. They top it off by pouring maple syrup over it. You would need that free Canadian health care for your heart surgery after eating that.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Drive your car (with others) on a racetrack

Las Vegas Motor Speedway





Pocono (Pennsylvania) . I thought he was owning everybody until a Corvette smoked him at 10:07





non-oval Summit Point (West Virginia)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Making home life more relaxing: All-room multi-zone filtered central air conditioning/heating (optional humidifier)

outdoor A/C condenser





Individual room heating and A/C ducts





vent





relax!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Making home life more relaxing: Upgrading your refrigerator






Water/Air purification, magnetic doors...


----------



## VCheng

Guess who is 80 years old today? Another American icon famous the world over, that's who! 



Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy — Donald Duck is 80 today! - TV | The Star Online

*Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy — Donald Duck is 80 today!*
BY MELODY L. GOH AND ANGELIN YEOH



*The world’s most famous pants-less duck is also the world’s oldest and quite possibly, the crankiest.*





_“One of the greatest satisfactions in our work here at the studio is the warm relationship that exists within our cartoon family. Mickey, Pluto, Goofy, and the whole gang have always been a lot of fun to work with. But like many large families, we have a problem child. You’re right, it’s Donald Duck.” — Walt Disney_



Disney’s lovable – and iconic – character Donald Duck is 80 years old today. He is six years younger than best friend Mickey Mouse, and he doesn’t look a day over ... a year old (at what age does a duck become an “adult” anyway?).

Also, he still walks around without wearing any pants.







Among Disney’s huge pool of characters, Donald – full name Donald Fauntleroy Duck – is perhaps the one that many of us can relate to, thanks to his almost human personality. He is sometimes envious of Mickey’s popularity (who wouldn’t?), he gets easily agitated by his usually naughty nephews Huey, Dewey and Louie (but of course) and he can be a little obsessed with money at times (um, guilty!).

Still, his flaws are what make him adorable and his friends and family know he’s a top-notch guy at heart; that’s what matters the most.

Donald was originally voiced by Clarence Nash, who created the character's distinctive speech pattern. After Nash's passing in 1985, his understudy Tony Anselmo took over, and has been playing the voice of Donald since then. 

The duck's first TV appearance was on June 9, 1934 in a _Silly Symphony_ episode called _The Little Wise Hen_. This is why June 9 is recognised as Donald’s official birthday, and to celebrate it, here are a few things his friends could get him:



*1. An Oscar*

Ten of Mickey Mouse’s short films have been nominated in the Academy Awards over the years; Donald Duck has never received anything.







Walt Disney with an Oscar for one of Mickey Mouse's films. 


*2. A well-deserved break from Huey, Dewey and Louie*

Taking care of these three active ducklings takes quite a lot out of “Unca Donald”.








*3. A trip to one of those health and wellness retreats where he can learn to control his temper*

A misunderstood duck = a cranky duck = a super angry duck.




*4. His own movie*

Donald is 80 and he does not have his own movie? For shame!









*5. Pants.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American tradition: Sitting the family down at the dining room table and having a Thanksgiving Day dinner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American Tradition: The Man cave - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There's a room in the house where a guy can call his own. (Away from the wife and kids).
A place he can keep his own stuff (and mess).

Daddy's busy kids..can you go bother mom.





If you have a basement you can do this


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Hmm...noticed a fireplace in the last post...which reminds me of another little home tradition...











It doesn't even have to be a wood fire. You can get a natural gas one. Turns on/off with the click of a button.


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> Hmm...noticed a fireplace in the last post...which reminds me of another little home tradition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't even have to be a wood fire. You can get a natural gas one. Turns on/off with the click of a button.



I love the convenience of a natural gas fire. It's the bee's knees on a cold evening!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> I love the convenience of a natural gas fire. It's the bee's knees on a cold evening!



I have one too. It's awesome. Although I want to get a different one since my flame is still a little blue even when I adjust it. Or maybe they are hiding it better in the video by piling it up pyramid style.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Sadly a disappearing American Tradition the 
Drive-in theater - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kataria

Desertfalcon said:


> It kinda' looks like that _Quebecois_ dish called poutine. They top it off by pouring maple syrup over it. You would need that free Canadian health care for your heart surgery after eating that.



THat's not true lol. We don't put maple syrup on it. Poutine is delicious


----------



## Kompromat

I always wanted to eat Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Aeronaut said:


> I always wanted to eat Turkey.



You can cook it yourself! I suggest an oven though as everybody is tempted to use a deep fryer (I tried the fryer thing and found it too much of a headache) Here's William Shatner telling his fryer horror story.









Cook it in an oven.





A short video showing how to do it quickly and simply.





Not the microwave one


----------



## Hyperion

Love those subzero stuff....... however, they cost a lot! 




Peter C said:


> Making home life more relaxing: Upgrading your refrigerator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water/Air purification, magnetic doors...



Lala, don't tell me you didn't try? 

It's eeeeeezzzzzz beeeeezeeeeee............ literally hundreds of step by step recipes available online........... 



Aeronaut said:


> I always wanted to eat Turkey.


----------



## Developereo

VCheng said:


> I love the convenience of a natural gas fire. It's the bee's knees on a cold evening!



It's actually mostly good for ambience and atmosphere (compared to central heating).

A fireplace actually makes the rest of the house colder (unless you have a fireplace in each room).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Hyperion said:


> Love those subzero stuff....... however, they cost a lot!



They own Wolf and make some crazy nice ovens too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

The damn kitchen in my summer house back in Majorca, cost me dearly............ on the other hand, does look amazing...... 



Peter C said:


> They own Wolf and make some crazy nice ovens too.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Developereo said:


> It's actually mostly good for ambience and atmosphere (compared to central heating).
> 
> A fireplace actually makes the rest of the house colder (unless you have a fireplace in each room).



Yeah with a regular fireplace that can be a huge problem (pulling air from the room and thus sucking cold air into your house through any cracks in your windows/walls/doors)

One benefit of the natural gas one is it has a dual flue that not only pushes exhaust out but sucks air from the outside in too. It has a glass front so it is a self contained unit. It comes with a blower that pulls air from the room and circulates it around the outside of the hot metal casing of the fireplace and pushes it back into the room.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Developereo said:


> It's actually mostly good for ambience and atmosphere (compared to central heating).
> 
> A fireplace actually makes the rest of the house colder (unless you have a fireplace in each room).



Yes, there is something warming about a fireplace that touches more than just the body, specially on cold and dreary winter evenings.

I leave the rest of the house on the central heating thermostat and warm up the living room a few extra degrees with the fireplace, which has its own thermostat. That way, the bedrooms are nice and cool for a good sleep when I finally retire for the night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

@Peter C 

I cook well actually, finding the Turkey and a hlalal or kosher one is an issue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

A few pages ago I showed a video walk through of a typical new starter home very close to a major city (not much land , houses close together). That was done by a young couple who happened to have a video camera. Real estate brokers don't even waste their time making videos of these homes since they are too busy making them for more higher priced homes.

So I finally stumbled upon one. A starter home in a starter town in Massachusetts 50 kilometers from Boston (obviously other parts of the country are different). Close enough to still be commutable but far enough where you aren't squished next to your neighbors. The sun-room attached to it is a bonus that I wouldn't typically expect.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The Rise of Environmentalism

The USA was going on a mad streak of manufacturing at breakneck speed with zero concern for the environment until a little television advertisement rocked most people to the core in 1971 and things changed drastically.











Keep America Beautiful - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The Rise of Environmentalism

You can now swim and fish again in the rivers of New York City


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The Rise of Environmentalism

The Charles River in Boston was once one of the most polluted rivers in the USA.
Back in the 1980's they actually had TV shows daring people to jump in for money. Most wouldn't do it for *ANY* amount as it was almost considered suicidal.

Now:





Rowing races:
Head of the Charles Regatta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"It is the largest 2-day regatta in the world, with nearly 9,000 athletes rowing in over 1,900 boats in 61 events."


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The Rise of Environmentalism: Water cleanup


1972 Clean Water Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"The *Clean Water Act (CWA)* is the primary federal law in the United States governing water pollution...the objective of the Federal Water Pollution Control Act, commonly referred to as the Clean Water Act (CWA), is to restore and maintain the chemical, physical, and biological integrity of the nation's waters by preventing point and nonpoint pollution sources, providing assistance to publicly owned treatment works for the improvement of wastewater treatment, and maintaining the integrity of wetlands."












1974 Safe Drinking Water Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"is the principal federal law in the United States intended to ensure safe drinking water for the public. Pursuant to the act, the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) is required to set standards for drinking water quality and oversee all states, localities, and water suppliers who implement these standards."


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The Rise of Environmentalism: Air cleanup

1963: Clean Air Act (United States) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"The *Clean Air Act* is a United States federal law designed to control air pollution on a national level. It requires the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) to develop and enforce regulations to protect the public from airborne contaminants known to be hazardous to human health. The 1963 version of the legislation established a research program, expanded in 1967. Major amendments to the law, requiring regulatory controls for air pollution, passed in 1970, 1977 and 1990.






The Rise of Environmentalism: Making cars run cleaner

196?: All cars must go to inspection stations (mostly yearly) and pass Vehicle emissions control - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





1972: Leaded gasoline phase-out

1975: Requirement all cars must have a Catalytic converter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The Rise of Environmentalism: Land cleanup

1976: Toxic Substances Control Act of 1976 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"law, passed by the United States Congress in 1976 and administered by the United States Environmental Protection Agency, that regulates the introduction of new or already existing chemicals"


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The Rise of Environmentalism: The BIG Problem

So with all these environmental laws coming out in the early 1970's Nixon and later administrations had a problem: How do we keep consumer prices low if we have to put in all sorts of controls to prevent pollution? How do we even manufacture certain things since terrible air/water/land pollution is an inevitable by-product? It was a huge dilemma that needed to be solved. 

Solution: Send the worst manufacturing overseas. Let somebody else deal with it.

But what country would allow that upon themselves without a huge public uproar? What government had total control of their population and resources and had lax laws on pollution. What government would put money above all else. Nixon found an answer.








 
And so as expected...








Meanwhile back in the USA


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Hey I think the next expatriate in the USA speaker should be @*Nihonjin1051*. Just read Team USA | Page 22*https://defence.pk/members/nihonjin1051.157425/*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skull and Bones



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nexus

Skull and Bones said:


>


wow sir Freedom Tower.... i also want to see it u are a lucky Man


----------



## mahesh.

USA vs GHANA. Who all are watching..?


----------



## Cherokee

Icing to the Cake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

mahesh. said:


> USA vs GHANA. Who all are watching..?



Me, in my lab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

My childhood crush. If any of you remember the "Fall guy", this was Jodie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

waz said:


> My childhood crush. If any of you remember the "Fall guy", this was Jodie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop




----------



## Coltsfan

mahesh. said:


> USA vs GHANA. Who all are watching..?



GO


----------



## JonAsad

This is the most useless thread I have ever seen- what a waste of space-


----------



## Coltsfan

And a Goal in 32 s LOL


----------



## KAL-EL

mahesh. said:


> USA vs GHANA. Who all are watching..?



Switching back and fourth between that and Penny Dreadful.


----------



## Muslimdaughter

i have no words


----------



## waz

KAL-EL said:


> Switching back and fourth between that and* Penny Dreadful*.



Is that any good?

By the way congrats to the US on their victory in the world cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

waz said:


> Is that any good?
> 
> By the way congrats to the US on their victory in the world cup.



Thank you! Ghana had beaten us in the last two cup appearances. Glad there was no 3rd time.

As for Penny Dreadful, not quite entirely what I expected. After watching a few episodes though, I came away liking it. it isn't your generic typical type of horror TV show, that much is for sure. Very nuanced and layered with many sub-plot points.


----------



## waz

KAL-EL said:


> Thank you! Ghana had beaten us in the last two cup appearances. Glad there was no 3rd time.
> 
> As for Penny Dreadful, not quite entirely what I expected. After watching a few episodes though, I came away liking it. it isn't your generic typical type of horror TV show, that much is for sure. Very nuanced and layered with many sub-plot points.



Thanks for your input.

You should give "Supernatural" a watch and of course the "Walking Dead".


----------



## KAL-EL

waz said:


> Thanks for your input.
> 
> You should give "Supernatural" a watch and of course the "Walking Dead".



Already a fan of Supernatural and a HUGE fan of the Walking Dead my friend  Am already going through Walking Dead withdrawal. Hate having to wait until October for new episodes


----------



## waz

KAL-EL said:


> Already a fan of Supernatural and a HUGE fan of the Walking Dead my friend  Am already going through Walking Dead withdrawal. Hate having to wait until October for new episodes



Ah ha! A man of fine tastes like myself. Supernatural's ending for season nine with Dean was just .

Yes, I too love the "Walking Dead", thankfully I have read the comics so I get my fix.But the series is different and has crazy twists and turns. 

Do you watch the alien invasion series "Falling Skies", that to is excellent. First episode of new season next week.


----------



## KAL-EL

waz said:


> Ah ha! A man of fine tastes like myself. Supernatural's ending for season nine with Dean was just .
> 
> Yes, I too love the "Walking Dead", thankfully I have read the comics so I get my fix.But the series is different and has crazy twists and turns.
> 
> Do you watch the alien invasion series "Falling Skies", that to is excellent. First episode of new season next week.



Yes, already set my DVR for Falling Skies next week. I look forward to watching the next season. Also looking forward to the last season of True Blood as well. Very nice to see others out there who enjoy most of these great shows  You have fine tastes sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

KAL-EL said:


> Yes, already set my DVR for Falling Skies next week. I look forward to watching the next season. Also looking forward to the last season of True Blood as well. Very nice to see others out there who enjoy most of these great shows  You have fine tastes sir



Great, seeing as they are American shows, we shall talk about plot lines here.


----------



## Chronos

Muslimdaughter said:


> i have no words



Yes, the awesomesss of America cannot be described by a mere mortal.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Ravi Nair said:


> Yes, the awesomesss of America cannot be described by a mere mortal.



That's why I have asked people who are international and are currently living here (vs US natives) to express their opinions.
Read them...it can be fascinating.


----------



## Skull and Bones

KAL-EL said:


> Already a fan of Supernatural and a HUGE fan of the Walking Dead my friend  Am already going through Walking Dead withdrawal. Hate having to wait until October for new episodes



Hi 5 from a fellow Walking Dead fan.


----------



## Chronos

Skull and Bones said:


> Hi 5 from a fellow Walking Dead fan.



Walking dead fan here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

The graphic, designed by telecommunications firm Broadview Networks, reveals the largest companies in each state based on income.








+3
Revealed: This map, designed by telecommunications firm Broadview Networks, reveals the largest companies in each U.S. state based on revenue. The results were taken from every company's corporate headquarters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

KAL-EL said:


> Thank you! Ghana had beaten us in the last two cup appearances. Glad there was no 3rd time.
> 
> *As for Penny Dreadful*, not quite entirely what I expected. After watching a few episodes though, I came away liking it. it isn't your generic typical type of horror TV show, that much is for sure. Very nuanced and layered with many sub-plot points.




Eva green is truly wonderful in it



KAL-EL said:


> Already a fan of *Supernatural* and a HUGE fan of the Walking Dead my friend  Am already going through Walking Dead withdrawal. Hate having to wait until October for new episodes



Quality of supernatural went down steeply after season 5. All the drama, one liners were up to mark during 5 seasons. After that it's tots meh



KAL-EL said:


> Yes, already set my DVR for Falling Skies next week. I look forward to watching the next season. Also looking forward to the last season of True Blood as well. Very nice to see others out there who enjoy most of these great shows  You have fine tastes sir



Halt and catch fire, are you seeing that on amc? Hannibal on nbc is another great show and GoT


----------



## Skull and Bones

3D printed Fifa World cup, had enough spare time to do it in my lab.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

Guys, watch Dominion & The Last Ship.....

Dominion (TV Series 2014– ) - IMDb 
The Last Ship (TV Series 2014– ) - IMDb

@Manticore @KAL-EL @Bratva @waz


























She was absolutely PERFECT! 



waz said:


> My childhood crush. If any of you remember the "Fall guy", this was Jodie.


----------



## waz

Hyperion said:


> Guys, watch Dominion.....
> 
> Dominion (TV Series 2014– ) - IMDb
> 
> @Manticore @KAL-EL @Bratva @waz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was absolutely PERFECT!



Dominion looks great. Is that an angel on the review page?

Oh and Heather Thomas still looks great for her age. Yes she was perfect, that all American girl next door look. Beats the crap out of the girls now a days.

Did you watch the "Fall Guy" in the 80's?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

@Hyperion Watching. Bachi Tight hai, only good thing about dominion .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

That's Archangel Gabriel..........

Btw, my personal choice of "most awesome woman from 80's" is:

Heather Locklear



















waz said:


> Dominion looks great. Is that an angel on the review page?
> 
> Oh and Heather Thomas still looks great for her age. Yes she was perfect, that all American girl next door look. Beats the crap out of the girls now a days.
> 
> Did you watch the "Fall Guy" in the 80's?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

Hyperion said:


> Guys, watch Dominion & The Last Ship.....
> 
> Dominion (TV Series 2014– ) - IMDb
> The Last Ship (TV Series 2014– ) - IMDb
> 
> @Manticore @KAL-EL @Bratva @waz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was absolutely PERFECT!


Favourite dramas and TV shows | Page 35
yep

Tranformers G1 Fans & other Vintage Classic Franchises | Page 14
Those 80s, 90s shows & vehicle shows (non animated) | Page 7

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Hyperion said:


> That's Archangel Gabriel..........
> 
> Btw, my personal choice of "most awesome woman from 80's" is:
> 
> Heather Locklear





Habibi,,,, Mai rozay sai hu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Hyperion said:


> That's Archangel Gabriel..........
> 
> Btw, my personal choice of "most awesome woman from 80's" is:
> 
> Heather Locklear



Yes Heather was and still is fine. Man I loved her in TJ Hooker, such a cute thing in uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Here a double whammy US TV show (no, not a daytime soap opera).
A crazy supernatural plot (more wacky than LOST) and some pretty women.

Twin Peaks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Someone cruelly murdered this pretty young girl name Laura Palmer whom everybody loved played by:
Sheryl Lee - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Laura's haunting theme song:

Don't let yourself be hurt this time.
Don't let yourself be hurt this time.

Then I saw your face
Then I saw your smile

The sky is still blue
The clouds come and go
Yet something is different
Are we falling in love?

Don't let yourself be hurt this time.
Don't let yourself be hurt this time.

Then your kiss so soft
Then your touch so warm

The stars still shine bright
The mountains still high
Yet something is different
Are we falling in love?

Falling
Falling
Are we falling in love?





A classic WTF did I just watch moment in US television history.
The subtitles were not in the original airing which made things even more messed up.
Everybody spent all this time trying to decrypt it and lots of WTF was that all about?





The other pretty women:

Mädchen Amick - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Lara Flynn Boyle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Sherilyn Fenn - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

ok back to the thread topic....

A map of water quality around the world....





The US is doing pretty good....but years ago that wasn't the case...we had to do lots of fixing to get things to where they are today.

Water quality information - Standard U.S. Water Treatment Techniques in the 1960's | APEC Water

"By the late 1960s it became apparent that the aesthetic problems, pathogens, and chemicals identified by the Public Health Service were not the only drinking water quality concerns. Industrial and agricultural advances and the creation of new man-made chemicals also had negative impacts on the environment and public health. Many of these new chemicals were finding their way into water supplies through factory discharges, street and farm field runoff, and leaking underground storage and disposal tanks. Although treatment techniques such as aeration, flocculation, and granular activated carbon adsorption (for removal of organic contaminants) existed at the time, they were either underutilized by water systems or ineffective at removing some new contaminants. Health concerns spurred the federal government to conduct several studies on the nation's drinking water supply.
One of the most telling was a water system survey conducted by the Public Health Service in 1969 which showed that *only 60 percent of the systems surveyed delivered water that met all the Public Health Service standards*. Over half of the treatment facilities surveyed had major deficiencies involving disinfection, clarification, or pressure in the distribution system (the pipes that carry Many water treatment plants filter their water. Water from the treatment plant to buildings), or combinations of these deficiencies. Small systems, especially those with fewer than 500 customers, had the most deficiencies.

A study in 1972 found 36 chemicals in treated water taken from treatment plants that drew water from the Mississippi River in Louisiana. As a result of these and other studies,* new legislative proposals for a federal safe drinking water law were introduced and debated in Congress in 1973.*"


----------



## Zabaniyah

Hollywood baby!






This music vid is funny


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The Bald Eagle - our National Symbol.

In 1972 the Bald Eagle was put on the Endangered Species list. It was estimated there were over 500,000 Bald Eagles when the nation was founded. By 1972 there were less than 400 pairs left due to hunting, loss of habitat, and environmental pollution poisoning (including egg shells become too fragile/thin due to DDT pesticide exposure) 35 years later in 2007 it was taken off the list after the number had recovered to 10,000.


----------



## American Pakistani

waz said:


> My childhood crush. If any of you remember the "Fall guy", this was Jodie.



DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

in long island ny 






NYC












Niagra falls












DC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Cherokee said:


> in long island ny



So you did the tandem! Awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

Peter C said:


> So you did the tandem! Awesome!




Yes . And this is the only time in my life i felt actually "free" . I will do my A license in diving as soon as i have enough funds . 

I had a few preconceptions about 'muricans before i met them and oh boy how they were shattered .


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Cherokee said:


> I had a few preconceptions about 'muricans before i met them and oh boy how they were shattered .



Well don't leave us hanging...spit it out. That's what this whole thread is about.


----------



## Cherokee

Peter C said:


> Well don't leave us hanging...spit it out. That's what this whole thread is about.



Well i was there for 3 weeks visited a half dozen cities spoke to too many people and never once faced racism of any sort . Infact i was more comfortable with americans then immigrants there . Everybody smiling and greeting . Drank beers with 'nam veterans while they told me stories . They were there to visit virginia ( arligton , jefferson farm etc) in a bus and they were all cool . Infact i was able to bond more with them . such spectacular stories of bravery , of loss of pain and of patriotism .

There are so many anecdotes i can't post in a single post .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Cherokee said:


> Well i was there for 3 weeks visited a half dozen cities spoke to too many people and never once faced racism of any sort .



Unfortunately your opinion is probably based on British colonial rule. Remember we were a colony and they treated us as 2nd class citizens too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American tradition: Finding the nearest Traveling carnival - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and having some fun with friends, family, or girlfriend. Unlike fixed amusement parks these traveling carnivals have portable rides that they can set up overnight in some field or parking lot. This allows them to "try out" new rides better.

While they are open during the day most go at night for the light show.












Win a stuffed animal





Kids on the Tilt-A-Whirl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia This ride has been around for a LONG time.





hey...stop that.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American tradition: Going to the Traveling Circus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (usually Ringling Bros. and Barnum & Bailey Circus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )

The circus comes to town. Usually in an indoor ice rink or football stadium.





High wire





elephants





Lions/Tigers





Acrobat stuff


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American tradition: Going to an Ice Show (Ice theatre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia mostly kids Disney on Ice - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia now since the Ice Capades folded.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

An American tradition: Going to an Air show - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A extensive list of *over 100 Air Shows* in 2014!
2014 Airshows Calendar

F35 Yuma





Low pass F22





Vintage SR71





B2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Be a thrill seeker go chase a Tornado in Tornado Alley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia











Double tornado





When over water it's a Waterspout - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Even New York City


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

NASA and their crazy ideas that actually work: The 1997 rover landing of Mars Pathfinder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia










Yes, its going to come to a hard landing on airbags and bounce to a stop





Not very big


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

NASA and their crazy ideas that actually work: The 2004 twin rover landings of Mars Exploration Rover - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Rocket assisted parachute landing of the rover enclosed in multiple large airbags.





Rover bigger





*10 years later...the rover Opportunity is STILL driving around!! WOW!!*
Mars Exploration Rover Mission: Home


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

NASA and their crazy ideas that actually work: The 2012 rover landing on Mars of Curiosity (rover) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia











Supersonic parachute (opens at > 1600kph) carrying the skycrane and rover.





SkyCrane maneuvering and gently lowering it down on wires (what can you say other than "what the...this is nuts!!")





Wow it's a pretty big rover


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Well I'm glad it didn't mention UGG boots with the North Face jackets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> Well I'm glad it didn't mention UGG boots with the North Face jackets.



Better Uggs than Crocs.


----------



## F-22Raptor

Peter C said:


> NASA and their crazy ideas that actually work: The 2012 rover landing on Mars of Curiosity (rover) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supersonic parachute (opens at > 1600kph) carrying the skycrane and rover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SkyCrane maneuvering and gently lowering it down on wires (what can you say other than "what the...this is nuts!!")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow it's a pretty big rover



I watched the Curiosity landing live, and it's something I will never forget. The joy and happiness on the faces of the JPL team members after years of hard work and a flawless landing was magical to watch. I haven't even mentioned the masterful engineering that took place. I guess you could say it was my moon landing moment.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The Rise of Environmentalism: 1992 Energy Star






It is surprising how much energy a typical home can use in a day. All the lights and air conditioning are obvious to a home owner and turning on a vacuum or a microwave is obvious too....but some are not as obvious. For instance that quiet refrigerator in the corner of the kitchen is usually the second most user of electricity in your home (after the air conditioner).
So you diligently shut off your lights when not in use but have no control over the refrigerator.

In the early 1990's in a bid to lower the energy use in a typical home a push was made to make appliances more energy efficient. The "Energy Star" label was created. These appliances are noted for using less energy. They have become common now.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Crazy facts about the USA: 222,250 non-aircarrier airplanes are registered in the USA (2011 data) .

If we were to use a tiny ( Cessna 172 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) as the average size of a plane (8.28m) and figure out how long that is placed end to end (8.28m x 222,250 ) that's 1840 km of airplanes. If you were driving 90km/hr it would take you 20 hours of driving to passed them all. Or the direct distance from Islamabad to Dubai.













hmm...not sure why Islamabad pin not aligned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Crazy facts about the USA: There's approximately 15,000 airports in the US. 5194 are paved and over 150 are International.

Total Number of Airports by Country
List of International Airports in United States of America


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Crazy facts about the USA: There's approximately 253,000,000 vehicles registered (2011 year data) The population was 310M.

If we use a small Toyota Corolla as a low ball measure of the average length of a car (4639mm) and then we lined them all up end to end...





That's 253M x 4639mm = 1,173,667 km of cars.
The distance to the moon is only 384,000 km
You can go 3 times the distance to the moon.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Fact about the USA: The US currently has *224,472* km of train tracks in service. That is more than double the #2 country (China)

Crazy facts about the USA: The US used to have *409,100* km of train tracks! That's enough to circle the planet 10 times.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Crazy facts about the USA: Library of Congress - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia has 158 million items.
The collection of more than 158 million items includes more than 36.8 million cataloged books and other print materials in 470 languages; more than 68.9 million manuscripts;















(it's in its own building..not to be confused with the similar looking domed Capital building where Congress meets which is in front of it)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Crazy facts about the USA: Smithsonian Institution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia museum has 137 million items

The museum has several buildings:


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

First-generation jet fighter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
example...P-80 Shooting Star






Second-generation jet fighter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
example...F-104 Starfighter






Third-generation jet fighter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
example...F4 Phantom






Fourth-generation jet fighter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
example...F15 Eagle






Fifth-generation jet fighter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
example...F22 Raptor


----------



## W.11

crazy facts about USA

the world left USA isolated on the new continent with oceans on all sides and still you buggers flew back to create trouble in here (joking)


----------



## W.11




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Crazy facts about the USA: There are 12.5 million registered boats in the US. (2010 NMMA Releases 2010 U.S. Recreational Boat Registration Statistics Report

If the typical boat was a simple 4.9m fishing boat and we lined them all up = 61,250 km




That would circle the planet 1.5 times.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Crazy facts about the USA: The average sized refrigerator has a storage capacity of over 0.5 cubic meters.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Crazy facts about the USA: over 84% of US households have a clothes washer and over 80% have a clothes dryer.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Crazy facts about the USA: 87% of US households have air conditioning. (almost 100 million homes)






Residential Energy Consumption Survey (RECS) - Analysis & Projections - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Crazy facts about the US:
Census: Americans in ‘Poverty’ Typically Have Cell Phones, Computers, TVs, VCRS, AC, Washers, Dryers and Microwaves | CNS News

*Census: Americans in ‘Poverty’ Typically Have Cell Phones, Computers, TVs, VCRS, AC, Washers, Dryers and Microwaves*
September 11, 2013 - 3:11 PM
By Terence P. Jeffrey
Subscribe to Terence P. Jeffrey RSS
Share on Facebook Share on Twitter




(AP Photo)

(CNSNews.com) - Americans who live in households whose income is below the federal “poverty” level typically have cell phones (as well as landline phones), computers, televisions, video recorders, air conditioning, refrigerators, gas or electric stoves, and washers and dryers and microwaves, according to a newly released report from the Census Bureau.

In fact, 80.9 percent of households below the poverty level have cell phones, and a healthy majority—58.2 percent—have computers.

Fully 96.1 percent of American households in “poverty” have a television to watch, and 83.2 percent of them have a video-recording device in case they cannot get home in time to watch the football game or their favorite television show and they want to record it for watching later.

Refrigerators (97.8 percent), gas or electric stoves (96.6 percent) and microwaves (93.2 percent) are standard equipment in the homes of Americans in "poverty."

More than 83 percent have air-conditioning.

Interestingly, the appliances surveyed by the Census Bureau that households in poverty are least likely to own are dish washers (44.9 percent) and food freezers (26.2 percent).

However, most Americans in “poverty” do not need to go to a laundromat. According to the Census Bureau, 68.7 percent of households in poverty have a clothes washer and 65.3 percent have a clothes dryer.

The estimates on the percentage of households in poverty that have these appliances were derived by the Census Bureau from its Survey of Income and Program Participation. The latest report on this survey, released this month, published data collected in 2011.

_*Here are the percentages of households below the poverty level that the Census Bureau estimates had the following appliances:*_

Clothes washer: 68.7%

Clothes dryer: 65.3%

Dish washer: 44.9%

Refrigerator: 97.8%

Food freezer: 26.2%

Stove: 96.6%

Microwave: 93.2%

Air conditioner: 83.4%

Television: 96.1%

Video recorder/DVD: 83.2%

Computer: 58.2%

Telephone (landline): 54.9%

Cell phone: 80.9%


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Crazy facts about the US: Over 66% of homes have a dishwasher (2010)






HUDNo.10-138/U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development (HUD)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Crazy facts about the USA: 14,589 active civilian helicopters registered.

If the average helicopter was a small 2 seat Robinson R22 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (8.74m in length) that would be 127km of helicopters.







ROTORSPOT - Current (civil) helicopter registers


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some opinions of the US from people who have come here...






hey @VCheng sounds like she got hit with the same arrow that got you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Peter C said:


> Some opinions of the US from people who have come here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey @VCheng sounds like she got hit with the same arrow that got you.



She's very beautiful..!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> Some opinions of the US from people who have come here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey @VCheng sounds like she got hit with the same arrow that got you.



Hey, everybody gets it when they are here, it is just that only a few are honest and secure enough to admit it openly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some opinions of the US from people who have come here...a young Russian woman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Peter C said:


> Some opinions of the US from people who have come here...a young Russian woman




What's funny is that our Department Secretary [Oleksandra] is Russian, she's in her early 60s now. She came to the united states in the early 1970s as an exchange student from the USSR, she and her husband at the time (also another Russian) never returned to the USSR. Amazing eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Nihonjin1051 said:


> What's funny is that our Department Secretary [Oleksandra] is Russian, she's in her early 60s now. She came to the united states in the early 1970s as an exchange student from the USSR, she and her husband at the time (also another Russian) never returned to the USSR. Amazing eh?



Too many stories like that to tell.
Samples:
There was this guy from Northern India I worked with who had this grand plan: work for 6 years in the US and go back and live like a king. He would have maids and a big house and be the rich man in his village. He ended up getting married and staying. Haha..oh well being king isn't everything.

I work with a young Ukrainian (a big Putin hater BTW) who has been here 6 years and isn't going back. He says its nice walking down a street at night and not worrying about being robbed. Yeesh! He likes living comfortably and having financial security so he isn't blowing his money on a BMW even though he is extremely tempted.

Two very religious Pakistani's who had some strong opinions about corruption and how that applies to the true definition of being a Muslim. Can't believe the irony of being forced to live in a land of Infidels. They call that the saddest thing ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Things seem a little bigger in the US: Recreational vehicle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Typical thought of what a Recreational Vehicle should be like:





Now Americanized:






Here's one of our favorite US bashing British hosts lamenting about being outdone by those backwards Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Things seem a little bigger in the US: Pickup truck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Typical thought of what a pickup truck should be like:





Now Americanized:





Some pickups are way beyond WTF big.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

The US has 59 National Parks.

Acadia National Park





American Samoa National Park





Arches National Park





Badlands National Park





Big Bend National Park





Biscayne National Park





Black Canyon of the Gunnison National Park





Bryce Canyon National Park





Canyonlands National Park





Capitol Reef National Park

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-22Raptor

Carlsbad Caverns National Park





Channel Islands National Park





Congaree National Park





Crater Lake National Park





Cuyahoga Valley National Park





Death Valley National Park





Denali National Park





Dry Tortugas National Park





Everglades National Park





Gates of the Arctic National Park

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KalaGhoda

America's landscape is mind blowing.. I wish to visit them someday and take photos of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

Glacier National Park





Glacier Bay National Park





Grand Canyon National Park





Grand Teton National Park





Great Basin National Park





Great Sand Dunes National Park





Great Smoky Mountains National Park





Guadalupe Mountains National Park





Haleakala National Park





Hawaii Volcanoes National Park

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Things seem to be making some things a little bigger in the US: Junk food - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







Top selling candy (not necessarily American companies)

*M & M’s – $673.2 million*
*Reese’s Peanut Butter Cups – $516.5 million*
*Hershey’s bar – $475 million*
*Snickers – $441.1 million*
*Kit Kat – $198.9 million*
*Twix – $172.4 million*
*Twizzlers – $158.1 million*
*Skittles – $150.2 million*
*Dove – $144.8 million*
*3 Musketeers – $138.4 million *


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> Things seem to be making some things a little bigger in the US...........



A "little" bigger? Try this one for size: 






Yes, that is a real burger and this is the place:

Denny's Beer Barrel Pub - Welcome to Denny's Beer Barrel Pub

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Things seem to be making some things a little bigger in the US: Fast food - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ah most people have heard of McDonald's, Burger King, and KFC...but those are only the tip of the vast iceberg when it comes to American fast food. Here is a list of American chain Fast food restaurant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia to blow your mind...







A&W Restaurants
Arby's
Au Bon Pain
Back Yard Burgers
Baker's Drive-Thru
Baskin-Robbins
Blimpie
Bojangles' Famous Chicken 'n Biscuits
Boston Market
Burger King
Cafe Rio
Carl's Jr.
Checkers / Rally's
Chick-fil-A
Chipotle Mexican Grill
Church's / Texas Chicken
Culver's
Dairy Queen
Del Taco
Domino's Pizza
Dunkin' Donuts
El Pollo Loco
Extreme Pita
Fatburger
Fazoli's
Firehouse Subs
Five Guys
Godfather's Pizza
Hardee's
In-N-Out Burger
Jack in the Box
Jamba Juice
Jason's Deli
Jimmy John's
KFC
Krispy Kreme
Krystal
Lee's Famous Recipe Chicken
Lion's Choice
Little Caesars Pizza
Long John Silver's
McAlister's Deli
McDonald's
Moe's Southwest Grill
Noodles & Company
Oberweis Dairy
Pancheros Mexican Grill
Panda Express
Panera Bread
Papa John's Pizza
Penn Station
Pita Pit
Pizza Hut
Pizza Ranch
Pollo Tropical
Potbelly Sandwich Works
Qdoba Mexican Grill
Quiznos
Raising Cane's Chicken Fingers
Round Table Pizza
Roy Rogers Restaurants
Rubio's Fresh Mexican Grill
Sbarro
Schlotzsky's Deli
Shake Shack
Smashburger
Smoothie King
Sonic Drive-In
Starbucks
Steak 'n Shake
Subway
Taco Bell
Taco Bueno
Taco Cabana
Taco John's
Tim Hortons
Togo's
Wendy's
Whataburger
White Castle
Wienerschnitzel
Wingstop
Yogen Früz
Zaxby's


A bigger list of all types of restaurant chains (not just fast food - and not all of them) List of restaurant chains in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## F-22Raptor

Hot Springs National Park





Isle Royale National Park





Joshua Tree National Park





Katmai National Park





Kenai Fjords National Park





Kings Canyon National Park





Kobuk Valley National Park





Lake Clark National Park





Lassen Volcanic National Park





Mammoth Cave National Park

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-22Raptor

Mesa Verde National Park





Mount Rainier National Park





North Cascades National Park





Olympic National Park





Petrified Forest National Park





Pinnacles National Park





Redwood National Park





Rocky Mountain National Park





Saguaro National Park





Sequoia National Park

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

Shenandoah National Park





Theodore Roosevelt National Park





Virgin Islands National Park





Voyageurs National Park





Wind Cave National Park





Wrangell-St. Elias National Park





Yellowstone National Park





Yosemite National Park





Zion National Park

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Things seem a little bigger in the US: Food shopping at a Warehouse club - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia like Costco

Normal size:





American size:





1.8 kg tuna can

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cherokee

Peter C said:


> Things seem a little bigger in the US: Food shopping at a Warehouse club - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia like Costco
> 
> Normal size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.8 kg tuna can




When i was there i was surprised by food portions served in bar's and hotels . I mean One portion of anyting is enough to feed 2 or 3 people .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Cherokee said:


> When i was there i was surprised by food portions served in bar's and hotels . I mean One portion of anyting is enough to feed 2 or 3 people .



Things seem a little bigger in the US: Restaurant portion sizes

Normal:





American (okay this is a bit of an exaggeration)





Order a steak...hope you are hungry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Things seem a little bigger in the US: Wide residential streets


----------



## KingMamba

Cherokee said:


> When i was there i was surprised by food portions served in bar's and hotels . I mean One portion of anyting is enough to feed 2 or 3 people .



Compared to those little tin boxes that you guys eat out of India our portion sizes are like 5x in comparison lol. That is also why we have to watch our waist line.


----------



## mahesh.

Peter C said:


> Things seem to be making some things a little bigger in the US:
> 
> Ah most people have heard of McDonald's, Burger King, and KFC...but those are only the tip of the vast iceberg when it comes to American fast food. Here is a list of American chain Fast food restaurant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia to blow your mind...
> 
> 
> A&W Restaurants
> Arby's
> Au Bon Pain
> Back Yard Burgers
> Baker's Drive-Thru
> Baskin-Robbins
> Blimpie
> Bojangles' Famous Chicken 'n Biscuits
> Boston Market
> Burger King
> Cafe Rio
> Carl's Jr.
> Checkers / Rally's
> Chick-fil-A
> Chipotle Mexican Grill
> Church's / Texas Chicken
> Culver's
> Dairy Queen
> Del Taco
> Domino's Pizza
> Dunkin' Donuts
> El Pollo Loco
> Extreme Pita
> Fatburger
> Fazoli's
> Firehouse Subs
> Five Guys
> Godfather's Pizza
> Hardee's
> In-N-Out Burger
> Jack in the Box
> Jamba Juice
> Jason's Deli
> Jimmy John's
> KFC
> Krispy Kreme
> Krystal
> Lee's Famous Recipe Chicken
> Lion's Choice
> Little Caesars Pizza
> Long John Silver's
> McAlister's Deli
> McDonald's
> Moe's Southwest Grill
> Noodles & Company
> Oberweis Dairy
> Pancheros Mexican Grill
> Panda Express
> Panera Bread
> Papa John's Pizza
> Penn Station
> Pita Pit
> Pizza Hut
> Pizza Ranch
> Pollo Tropical
> Potbelly Sandwich Works
> Qdoba Mexican Grill
> Quiznos
> Raising Cane's Chicken Fingers
> Round Table Pizza
> Roy Rogers Restaurants
> Rubio's Fresh Mexican Grill
> Sbarro
> Schlotzsky's Deli
> Shake Shack
> Smashburger
> Smoothie King
> Sonic Drive-In
> Starbucks
> Steak 'n Shake
> Subway
> Taco Bell
> Taco Bueno
> Taco Cabana
> Taco John's
> Tim Hortons
> Togo's
> Wendy's
> Whataburger
> White Castle
> Wienerschnitzel
> Wingstop
> Yogen Früz
> Zaxby's


Man I fell in love with Chick-Fil-A spicy chicken. That is the best burger in this universe.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

mahesh. said:


> Man I fell in love with Chick-Fil-A spicy chicken. That is the best burger in this universe.



Funny I never tried anything from Chick-fil-a. I only see them in malls and usually I'd go for Bourbon chicken at the Cajun place.
Thumbs up review.


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> Funny I never tried anything from Chick-fil-a. I only see them in malls and usually I'd go for Bourbon chicken at the Cajun place.
> Thumbs up review



Pretty decent fast food, this place.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> Pretty decent fast food, this place.



Well you hit the nail on the head...look who's rated #1 in the chicken bar graph.
PS Notice where McDonalds, Burger King, and KFC are on the charts.
***************************************************************
Best Fast Food Chains Ranked - Business Insider

Consumer Reports has ranked the best-tasting burgers, sandwiches, burritos, and chicken at 65 national and regional fast food chains.

Big national and international chains including McDonald's, Taco Bell and Subway ranked far lower in the taste test than smaller chains including In-N-Out Burger (which won second place for best burger) and El Pollo Loco (second place for best chicken).

"Americans are spending more than ever to dine out — topping $680 billion per year," according to the survey. "And they are demanding more for their money, higher-quality fast food, and greater variety than can be found at titans such as Burger King, KFC, and McDonald’s."

The graphic below lists the top rankings. Head over to Consumer Reports to find out more about the survey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some opinions of the US from people who have come here...a visiting Aussie






lol she gets hooked on American junk food too


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Crime in the USA: Hollywood vs Reality

US crime rate at lowest point in decades. Why America is safer now. - CSMonitor.com

 
*The crime rate for serious crimes, including murder, rape, and assault, has dropped significantly since the early 1990s in part because of changes in technology and policing, experts say. *

* By Daniel B. Wood, Staff writer January 9, 2012 *
The last time the crime rate for serious crime – murder, rape, robbery, assault – fell to these levels, gasoline cost 29 cents a gallon and the average income for a working American was $5,807.

That was 1963.

In the past 20 years, for instance, the murder rate in the United States has dropped by almost half, from 9.8 per 100,000 people in 1991 to 5.0 in 2009. Meanwhile, robberies were down 10 percent in 2010 from the year before and 8 percent in 2009.

The declines are not just a blip, say criminologists. Rather, they are the result of a host of changes that have fundamentally reversed the high-crime trends of the 1980s. And these changes have taken hold to such a degree that the drop in crime continued despite the recent recession.

Because the pattern "transcends cities and US regions, we can safely say crime is down," says James Alan Fox, a criminologist at Northeastern University in Boston. "We are indeed a safer nation than 20 years ago."

He and others give four main reasons for the decline:

Increased incarceration, including longer sentences, that keeps more criminals off the streets.
Improved law enforcement strategies, including advances in computer analysis and innovative technology.
The waning of the crack cocaine epidemic that soared from 1984 to 1990, which made cocaine cheaply available in cities across the US.
The graying of America characterized by the fastest-growing segment of the US population – baby boomers – passing the age of 50.
The data point to a persistent perception gap among Americans. Despite strong evidence of crime dropping over recent decades, the public sees the reverse. "Recent Gallup polls have found that citizens overwhelmingly feel crime is going up even though it is not," says Professor Fox. "This is because of the growth of crime shows and the way that TV spotlights the emotional. One case of a random, horrific shooting shown repeatedly on TV has more visceral effect than all the statistics printed in a newspaper."

[continued in link]

Another link: Crime in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Crime in the USA: Pickpocketing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A recent article about pickpocketing: 10 Worst Cities in the World for Pickpocketing | EscapeHere

An article about pickpocketing in the USA
The lost art of pickpocketing: Why has the crime become so rare in the United States?

Some snippets:

*The venerable crime has all but disappeared in the United States. What happened, and should we miss it?*

Pickpocketing in America was once a proud criminal tradition, rich with drama, celebrated in the culture, singular enough that its practitioners developed a whole lexicon to describe its intricacies. Those days appear to be over. "Pickpocketing is more or less dead in this country," says Harvard economist Edward Glaeser, whose new book _Triumph of the City_, deals at length with urban crime trends.
......
Marcus Felson, a criminologist at Texas State University who has spent decades studying low-level crime, calls pickpocketing a "lost art." Last year, a New York City subway detective told the _Daily News_ that the only pickpockets left working the trains anymore were middle-aged or older, and even those are few and far between. "You don't find young picks anymore," the cop told the paper. "It's going to die out." A transit detective in the Massachusetts Bay Transit Authority, which operates the Boston area's bus, commuter rail, and subway system, concurred via e-mail. "Pickpockets are a dying breed," he wrote. "The only known pickpockets we encounter are older, middle-aged men; however, they are rarely seen on the system anymore."
.....
The decline of dipping on the rails is extraordinary. Subways were always the happiest hunting grounds for pickpockets, who would work alone or in teams.
....
Experts offer a few explanations for the gradual disappearance of pickpockets in the United States. Crime nationwide—from pickpocketing to homicide—has been dropping since the mid-1990s. People carry less cash today, and thanks to enhanced security features, it's harder for thieves to use stolen credit or debit cards than it was in the past. And perhaps most important, the centuries-old apprenticeship system underpinning organized pickpocketing has been disrupted.
.....
This is not the case in Europe, where pickpocketing has been less of a priority for law enforcement and where professionals from countries like Bulgaria and Romania, each with storied traditions of pickpocketing, are able to travel more freely since their acceptance into the European Union in 2007, developing their organizations and plying their trade in tourist hot spots like Barcelona, Rome, and Prague. "The good thieves in Europe are generally 22 to 35," says Bob Arno, a criminologist and consultant who travels the world posing as a victim to stay atop the latest pickpocketing techniques and works with law enforcement agencies to help them battle the crime. "In America they are dying off, or they had been apprehended so many times that it's easier for law enforcement to track them and catch them.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Top Selling vehicles in the USA in 2013,

#1) Ford F-150 (pickup truck)
#2) Chevrolet Silverado (pickup truck)
#3) Toyota Camry
#4) Honda Accord
#5) Dodge Ram 1500 (pickup truck)
#6) Honda Civic
#7) Nissan Altima
#8) Toyota Corolla
#9) Honda CR-V (SUV)
#10) Ford Escape (SUV)
#11) Ford Fusion
#12) Chevrolet Cruze
#13) Ford Focus
#14) Chevrolet Equinox LTZ (SUV)
#15) Toyota Prius
#16) Toyota RAV4 (SUV)
#17) Hyundai Sonata
#18) Chevrolet Malibu
#19) Ford Explorer (SUV)
#20) GMC Sierra (pickup truck)

hmm...no Volkswagens

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> Top Selling vehicles in the USA in 2013,
> 
> #1) Ford F-150 (pickup truck)
> #2) Chevrolet Silverado (pickup truck)
> #3) Toyota Camry
> #4) Honda Accord
> #5) Dodge Ram 1500 (pickup truck)
> #6) Honda Civic
> #7) Nissan Altima
> #8) Toyota Corolla
> #9) Honda CR-V (SUV)
> #10) Ford Escape (SUV)
> #11) Ford Fusion
> #12) Chevrolet Cruze
> #13) Ford Focus
> #14) Chevrolet Equinox LTZ (SUV)
> #15) Toyota Prius
> #16) Toyota RAV4 (SUV)
> #17) Hyundai Sonata
> #18) Chevrolet Malibu
> #19) Ford Explorer (SUV)
> #20) GMC Sierra (pickup truck)
> 
> hmm...no Volkswagens



VW scores much better in the diesel list.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> VW scores much better in the diesel list.



Well diesel can be hard to find as it isn't required to be carried at gas stations.
The price used to be less than regular and then shot passed it.

U.S. Gasoline and Diesel Retail Prices
Diesel at $3.84, Regular at $3.50

@Syed.Ali.Haider now? hmmm  Didn't know you can do that.


----------



## Mugwop

*44 Frank Sinatra asks Lou Gehrig for an autograph in 1939*
*




*

*A young Bill Clinton meets John F. Kennedy*
*



*

*The US-built ENIAC (Electronic Numerical Integrator and Computer) was one of the first computer ever made*
*



*

*STeve Jobs sitting with Bill Gates discussing the future of computing in 1991.*
*



*

*Arnold Schwarzenegger in New York for the first time in 1968*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Average commute time to work

Compare your commute time to the rest of America’s with this interactive map





"How long does it take you to get to work? Five minutes? Twenty? An hour? Most of us can estimate the time we spend on our daily commute — but how does yours compare to the people in your zip code, your state, or the rest of the country? Here's your chance to find out.

The interactive map below was released yesterday by WYNC in concurrence with the U.S. Census Bureau's latest stats on nationwide commute times. The average travel time to work in the United States? 25.4 minutes. If you live somewhere like Dodge City, Kansas, odds are you come in well below the national average. But if you're commuting into Manhattan every day? You sad, sad bastard.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: How Americans get to work.




Majority Of Commuters Still Driving Each Day
"Americans may hate rush-hour traffic, but not enough to give up their cars. Latest figures available show more than three-quarters of commuters drive to work alone.

Suburbanites are the most likely solo commuters -- 81.5 percent of them drive alone. Overall, 86 percent of commuters drive themselves in cars, trucks or vans. Only 5 percent use public transportation. Fewer still walk or ride bicycles.

Hispanics are most likely to carpool. 16.5 percent of them do so – compared to 9.5 percent for non-Hispanics. 11.5 percent of African-Americans use public transportation, the most of any ethnic group."


Commuter Nation: How America gets to work | Marketplace.org
"America is a nation of drivers, particularly when it comes to how we get to work.
Across the country, the vast majority of us commute by car, and most of the time we’re alone, according to the latest data from the Census Bureau. But in some pockets of the U.S. there's a growing population of commuters taking public transportation, carpooling, walking, and even riding a bike.

*I drive alone*
In 43 states, more than three-quarters of the commuter population drive alone to work. Only New York was significantly lower -- with almost half of Empire State commuters saying they get work in other ways. The least carpool-friendly states by percent are Alabama, Tennessee, and South Carolina.

*Share the road*
Hawaii and Alaska lead the nation in carpool commuting. About 14 percent of their commuter populations share a ride to work. Most states reported somewhere between 8 percent and 11 percent in this commuter category.

*More of us take the bus *
Not surprisingly, states with major metropolitan populations and large public transit systems have the highest use of public transit: New York leads by a wide margin with about 28 percent of its commuter population taking a train, subway or bus. Massachusetts and Illinois came in at a distant second and third with about 9 percent of their respective commuter populations taking public transportation.

Meanwhile Alabama, Arkansas, Maine, and Mississippi are among 17 states with less than 1 percent of their commuter population on public transit.

*Foot-powered commuters are few*
In our data set, bicycling and walking remain the least-popular methods for commuting to work. No state reported more than 5 percent of their commuter population on bikes. Thanks to its bike-friendly city of Portland, the state of Oregon topped the list - but still its bike population is only about 4.63 percent of the total. The majority of states didn’t break 1 percent in this category (Full disclosure, this is how I get to work).http://www.marketplace.org/topics/l...electric-bike-alternative-alternative-commute

Those who walk to work, meanwhile, are more common than bike-to-work commuters in almost every state, but still represent only a small slice of each state's commuter population. New York had the second-highest number of walking commuters, along with the other top states – Alaska (#1), Vermont (#3) and Montana (#4)."

interactive map
How America Commutes to Work | Marketplace Maps | Marketplace.org


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Commuting to work by Car.









Current price about $3.65/gallon ($0.96/liter)








cupholders are for the morning coffee





Working in the city: The parking garage





It's not always free





or if you work in the suburbs...free parking.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Commuting to work by Commuter rail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In some metro areas workers have an alternative choice than to drive in by car - commuter rail.
(this should not to be confused with a subway or long distance Rail transport - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )

"*Commuter rail*, also called *suburban rail*, is a passenger rail transport service that primarily operates between a city center, and the middle to outer suburbs beyond 15 km (10 miles) and commuter towns or other locations that draw large numbers of commuters — people who travel on a daily basis. Trains operate following a schedule, at speeds varying from 50 to 200 km/h (30 to 125 mph). Distance charges or zone pricing may be used."

Workers typically drive from their town to a station located outside the city metro area. Park their cars in either a free parking lot or a reduced price lot and take the train in. The train has a fee (usually monthly).






















List of United States commuter rail systems by ridership - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Commuting to work by Bus/Trolley/Subway

In some metro areas a bus/trolley/subway system is available.
Bus:





Articulated Bus:




Trolley:





Trackless trolley





Subway





List of United States rapid transit systems by ridership - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Commuting to work by Air shuttle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A far less common method of commuting but still common/important enough to exist.

"An *air shuttle* is a scheduled airline service on short routes with a simplified fare and class structure. No exact definition exists, but frequency is usually hourly or more often and travel time is typically an hour or less. Network airlines may operate shuttle services as one-class or no-frill services, similar to low-cost airlines."


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Label Laws: 1913 Gould Amendment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






"requiring that the contents of any food package had to be “_plainly and conspicuously marked on the outside of the package in terms of weight, measure, or numerical count and ingredients_”"

--------------------------------------------------

1924 Supreme court rules for "truth in advertising" on labels (bans misleading statements such as "pure juice" made from apple powder reconstituted with water) 









---------------------------------------------------------------
1960 *Federal Hazardous Substances Labeling Act*
Enforced by FDA, requires prominent label warnings on hazardous household chemical products.












-------------------------------------------------------------
*1966 Child Protection Act *
Banned toys considered so inherently dangerous to children that warning labels were not even good enough.










The set came with *four types of uranium ore*, a beta-alpha source (Pb-210), a pure beta source (Ru-106), a gamma source (Zn-65?), a spinthariscope, a cloud chamber with its own short-lived alpha source (Po-210), an electroscope, a geiger counter, a manual, a comic book

-----------------------------------------------------

1990 Nutrition Labeling and Education Act of 1990 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: The decline of using hard currency in transactions












An armored truck picking up cash from a retailer (not as often as it used to be)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: The decline of using hard currency in transactions and crime.

When I worked in a supermarket in the late 1980's one of my tasks was to work the "money room" (the place where all the money was counted). About 80% of the transactions were in cash and the other 20% were personal checks. We didn't have the machines to accept credit cards (and debit transactions didn't exists yet). The supermarket was not an "A" store (ones that generate crazy sales) but a typical "B" store. Even for a "B" store the large amount of cash taken in a week was a real headache. An armored truck would pick up the cash and checks at least once a week.

To reduce the large amount of cash even more we'd offer to take people's payroll checks (yes back then people got physical checks every week or two) in exchange for cash (for only a $0.50 fee). So when you got your check on Friday you could walk into the supermarket and get cash for it and pay for your groceries instead of waiting for it to clear the bank. Many people took advantage of it.

With all this in place I'd still have $750,000 in cash in front of me in the money room. Retailers were a tempting target (vs banks). One time (I was at a different store) armed robbers held up the place. The news reports only mentioned an "undisclosed sum" was taken. I knew it it was probably substantial.

With so many people carrying large amounts of cash to pay for things like groceries and so many establishments having so much cash on the premises you can see how it wouldn't take much for crime to escalate. If you worked a 24 hour 7-11 store or a gas station you were a prime target.


But those days seem to have disappeared. Rarely do I hear about holdups. I think that a combination of direct deposit, people carrying debit/cards in their wallets instead of mountains of cash, and the aging of the population has caused a dramatic decrease in that type of crime. I don't see armored cars around anywhere near as much as I used to,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: New housing median square footage. (2011 2,233 sq feet, 207 sq meters)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Electricity Prices










Average electricity prices around the world: $/kWh | shrinkthatfootprint.com





Electricity Prices by State | Compare 2013 U.S. Electric Rates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Gas Prices






Bloomberg Gas Price Ranking

"...Americans have little to complain about. Imagine shelling out $9.79 a gallon, the price in Norway. Indians and Pakistanis must put in more than a full day's work, on average, to afford a single gallon. Only five countries have less pain at the pump than the US does, and four of them are members of OPEC."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Natural Gas Prices

* Average Natural Gas Prices: US cents/kWh *
Average natural gas price for households over the period 2003-20012 in US cents/kWh (GCV) based on average exchange rates for each year.
*



*

* Average Natural Gas Prices compared using Purchasing Power Parities: US cents/kWh (PPP) (Copy) *
*Average natural gas price for households over the period 2003-20012 in US cents/kWh (GCV) based on purchasing power parity (PPP) exchange conversions.*
*



*

*Average natural gas prices compared for the US, UK, France, Germany and Japan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Water prices




Water Prices Across the United States: How Does Your Bill Stack Up? – The Friedman Sprout

"So, in which cities do consumers pay the most for their water use? According to a 2013 survey by Circle of Blue, an association of scientists and journalists focused on water issues, average water bills for the 30 major U.S. cities vary quite widely. For a family of four using 50 gallons of water per person per day, the average monthly water bill in Phoenix was the lowest at just $11.55. Other low payers include Memphis ($11.79) and Salt Lake City ($16.55).

On the other end of the spectrum, a family of four using the same amount of water in Santa Fe, New Mexico could expect to pay $54.78 per month. Seattle residents paid the second highest at $51.10, perhaps the opposite of what one would expect given the city’s rainy reputation. San Diego, San Francisco, and Atlanta all had average monthly bills of over $40. Here in Boston, the average monthly bill for a family of four consuming 50 gallons of water per day is somewhere in the middle at $36.08."
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Many American take their water for granted and with water prices not unreasonable ($11.55 - $51.10 is not very extreme) we have a tendency to abuse it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Weather ( Climate of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )






"The *climate of the United States* varies due to large differences in latitude, and a wide range of geographic features, including mountains and deserts. West of the 100th meridian, much of the US is semi-arid to arid, even desert in the far southwestern US. East of the 100th meridian, the climate is humid continental in the northern areas (locations above 40 north latitude), to humid temperate in the central and Atlantic coast regions, to humid subtropical in the Gulf and south Atlantic regions. The southern tip of Florida is tropical. Much of the Rocky Mountains, the Sierra Nevada, and the Cascade Range are alpine. The climate along the coast of California is Mediterranean, while the upper West Coast areas in coastal Oregon and Washington are cool temperate oceanic. The state of Alaska, on the northwestern corner of the North American continent, is largely subarctic, but with a cool oceanic climate in the southeast (Alaska Panhandle), southwestern peninsula and Aleutian Islands, and a polar climate in the north. The archipelago state of Hawaii, in the middle of the Pacific Ocean, is tropical, with rainfall concentrated in the cooler season (November to March)."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: the importance of a college degree (widening the gap between the "haves" and "have nots")

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/20/b...s.html?a=results&MID=2500&pagewanted=all&_r=0

"ATLANTA —The college degree is becoming the new high school diploma: the new minimum requirement, albeit an expensive one, for getting even the lowest-level job.
...
Economists have referred to this phenomenon as “degree inflation,” and it has been steadily infiltrating America’s job market. Across industries and geographic areas, many other jobs that didn’t used to require a diploma — positions like dental hygienists, cargo agents, clerks and claims adjusters — are increasingly requiring one, according to Burning Glass, a company that analyzes job ads from more than 20,000 online sources, including major job boards and small- to midsize-employer sites."
---------------------------------------

CARPE DIEM: Peter Thiel on Higher Education Bubble. Aptitude Tests for Employers Instead of College Degrees?

"In 1964, there were more than 2,000 personnel tests available to employers. But already an Illinois state official had ruled that a standard ability test used by Motorola was illegal because it was unfair to "disadvantaged groups."

A heavy burden of proof was placed on employers, including that of proving that any test that produced a "disparate impact" detrimental to certain minorities was a "business necessity" for _various particular jobs_.

Small wonder, then, that many employers, fearing endless litigation about multiple uncertainties, threw up their hands and, to avoid legal liability, threw out intelligence and aptitude tests for potential employees.* Instead, they began requiring college degrees as indices of applicants' satisfactory intelligence and diligence.* This is, of course, just one reason college attendance increased from 5.8 million in 1970 to 17.5 million in 2005."

-------------------------------------------------------------

Student Loan Debt Statistics - American Student Assistance

"Nearly 20 million Americans attend college each year.

As of Quarter 1 in 2012, the average student loan balance for all age groups is $24,301. About one-quarter of borrowers owe more than $28,000; 10% of borrowers owe more than $54,000; 3% owe more than $100,000; and less than 1%, or 167,000 people, owe more than $200,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Geographical Isolation and tourism with our neighbors (vs seeing the rest of world)

While there are many magnificent places in the world to visit; neighboring countries do their best to make their locations as appealing as possible to keep people from flying overseas (including to Hawaii).

Lets start with the Caribbean/Bermuda (including the US territories of the US Virgin Islands and Puerto Rico). 
U.S. CITIZEN TRAVEL TO INTERNATIONAL REGIONS, 2013
Area / Total YTD / % Change YTD / YTD Market Share
Caribbean / 6,545,774 / 1.7% / 10.6%





You'd think these tiny little islands would not have much to offer..oh but you would be so wrong. They *heavily* target families and newlyweds as being paradise on earth. Television commercials and advertisements beckon your vacation dollars. Why travel overseas when you can have it all right next door.

So lets start from the West and move East along the map. Keep in mind these videos are a tiny slice of what you can do. Most of the videos below are for a single spot and obviously there are more than one vacation areas per island.

The Bahamas: (warning annoying buzz at 39 seconds)





Turks and Caicos





Domincan Republic


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

above post continued....
Bermuda





Puerto Rico





US Virgin Islands


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

above post continued....

St Kiits





Anguilla





St Martin


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

above post continued....

Guadeloupe





Dominica





St. Lucia





....and ditto for the rest of the islands in that chain.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

above post continued...

Compare: 10 Most Popular Cruise Ships - Cruises - Cruise Critic
Compare: 10 Most Popular Cruise Ships

Carnival Breeze: Year-round *Caribbean* cruises out of Miami.
Norwegian Breakaway: Cruises to The Bahamas, Bermuda, *Caribbean* and nowhere from Manhattan
Allure of the Seas: Year-round *Caribbean* cruises out of Fort Lauderdale.
Oasis of the Seas: Year-round *Caribbean* cruises out of Fort Lauderdale.
Carnival Dream: Year-round *Caribbean* cruises out of Port Canaveral.
Norwegian Epic: *Caribbean* cruises from Miami, November - April; Med. cruises from Rome, Marseille and Barcelona, April - October.
Celebrity Reflection: *Caribbean*, Mediterranean and Transatlantic cruises from Miami and Rome.
Royal Princess: *Caribbean*, Europe and Transatlantic cruises from Barcelona, Berlin, Copenhagen, Fort Lauderdale and Venice
Disney Fantasy: Year-round *Caribbean* cruises from Port Canaveral.
Jewel of the Seas: Southern *Caribbean* cruises from San Juan.

List of the world's largest cruise ships - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Allure of the Seas
Oasis of the Seas
Norwegian Epic
Freedom of the Seas: (homeport is Miami -> *Caribbean*)
Liberty of the Seas: (Spain)
Independence of the Seas (*Caribbean* and Southampton UK)
Queen Mary 2 (Southampton -> NY)
Norwegian Breakaway
Norwegian Getaway (homeport is Miami -> *Caribbean*)
Royal Princess (Southampton)

All 10 of the most popular cruise ships sail the *Caribbean *and of the 10 largest cruise ships in the world 7 of them do the *Caribbean *route.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

*Global 2000: The Biggest Retailers Of 2014  *
No. 1: Wal-Mart Stores - In Photos: Global 2000: The Biggest Retailers Of 2014 - Forbes

1) Walmart *(US)*
2) CVS *(US)*
3) Home Depot *(US)*
4) Walgreens *(US)*
5) Target *(US)*
6) Costco *(US)*
7) Lowes *(US)*
8) ebay *(US)*
9) Inditex (Spain)
10) Richemont (Switzerland)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Peter C said:


> Top Selling vehicles in the USA in 2013,
> 
> #1) Ford F-150 (pickup truck)
> #2) Chevrolet Silverado (pickup truck)
> #3) Toyota Camry
> #4) Honda Accord
> #5) Dodge Ram 1500 (pickup truck)
> #6) Honda Civic
> #7) Nissan Altima
> #8) Toyota Corolla
> #9) Honda CR-V (SUV)
> #10) Ford Escape (SUV)
> #11) Ford Fusion
> #12) Chevrolet Cruze
> #13) Ford Focus
> #14) Chevrolet Equinox LTZ (SUV)
> #15) Toyota Prius
> #16) Toyota RAV4 (SUV)
> #17) Hyundai Sonata
> #18) Chevrolet Malibu
> #19) Ford Explorer (SUV)
> #20) GMC Sierra (pickup truck)
> 
> hmm...no Volkswagens




Good to see high confidence in Japanese vehicles.


----------



## C130

Team USA-1
Team Russia-0

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Walmart:















Nihonjin1051 said:


> Good to see high confidence in Japanese vehicles.



Massachusetts is Honda heaven. Like every 5th car in a parking lot is a Honda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Peter C said:


> Walmart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massachusetts is Honda heaven. Like every 5th car in a parking lot is a Honda.



I myself am a proud owner of a 2014 Toyota 4Runner.

The Honda Pilot is also a wonderful SUV , friendly for the family, safe for mom to drive her kids to soccer games, do shopping.




PS. Both are assembled in the U.S of A.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Top 10 Global Fast-Food Brands - In Photos: Top 10 Global Fast-Food Chains - Forbes

Name / International Locations (ie it doesn't include US numbers)
1) McDonalds / 18,710 (wtf!!!)
2) KFC / 11,798
3) Subway / 10,109
4) PizzaHut / 5,890
5) Starbucks / 5,727
6) Burger King / 4,998
7) Dominos Pizza / 4,422
8) Dunkin Donuts / 3,005
9) Dairy Queen / 802
10) Papa Johns / 755

------------------------------------------------------------------
McDonalds: 118 Countries




-----------------------------------
KFC




--------------------------
Subway




-------------------------
Pizza Hut










------------------------
Starbucks




---------------------
Burger King




----------------------
Dominos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Peter C said:


> Top 10 Global Fast-Food Brands - In Photos: Top 10 Global Fast-Food Chains - Forbes
> 
> Name / International Locations (ie it doesn't include US numbers)
> 1) McDonalds / 18,710 (wtf!!!)
> 2) KFC / 11,798
> 3) Subway / 10,109
> 4) PizzaHut / 5,890
> 5) Starbucks / 5,727
> 6) Burger King / 4,998
> 7) Dominos Pizza / 4,422
> 8) Dunkin Donuts / 3,005
> 9) Dairy Queen / 802
> 10) Papa Johns / 755
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> McDonalds: 118 Countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> KFC



Where's Popeyes? They need to expand that chain --- really good fried chicken.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Global fast food chains continued....
Dunkin Donuts











--------------
Dairy Queen




-----------
Papa Johns







Nihonjin1051 said:


> Where's Popeyes? They need to expand that chain --- really good fried chicken.



Hmm...never been in one. Just pulled up a map of their locations to see if there are any around me...and there are 4. Will check it out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Peter C said:


> Hmm...never been in one. Just pulled up a map of their locations to see if there are any around me...and there are 4. Will check it out.



First time i tried one was last year. Its a favorite spot for many of my students. They make really good fried chicken, baked beans, and corn bread. I must say American food is quite addictive. 

^^,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Popeyes,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

These Are The 20 Most Valuable Brands In The World - Business Insider

1) Apple* (US)*
2) Google* (US)*
3) Coca Cola* (US)*
4) IBM* (US)*
5) Microsoft* (US)*
6) GE* (US)*
7) McDonald's* (US)*
8) Samsung
9) Intel* (US)*
10) Toyota
11) Mercedes Benz
12) BMW
13) Cisco* (US)*
14) Disney* (US)*
15) HP* (US)*
16) Gillette* (US)*
17) Louis Vuitton
18) Oracle* (US)*
19) Amazon* (US)*
20) Honda

The World's Most Valuable Brands - Forbes
1) Apple * (US)*
2) Microsoft * (US)*
3) Coca-Cola * (US)*
4) IBM * (US)*
5) Google * (US)*
6) McDonald's * (US)*
7) GE* (US)*
8) Intel* (US)*
9) Samsung
10) Louis Vuitton
11) BMW
12) Cisco* (US)*
13) Oracle* (US)*
14) Toyota
15) AT&T* (US)*
16) Mercedes-Benz
17) Disney* (US)*
18) Wal-Mart* (US)*
19) Budweiser* (US)*
20) Honda
21) SAP
22) Verizon* (US)*
23) Gillette* (US)*
24) Nike* (US)*
25) Pepsi* (US)*
26) American Express* (US)*
27) Nescafe
28) L'Oreal
29) Marlboro* (US)*
30) H&M
31) HP* (US)*
32) HSBC
33) Amazon* (US)*
34) Visa* (US)*
35) Siemens
36) Facebook* (US)*
37) ESPN* (US)*
38) Gucci
39) Nestle
40) Frito-Lsy* (US)*
41) IKEA
42) Danone
43) Audi
44) Ford* (US)*
45) Coach * (US - *yes it is*)*
46) Fox* (US)*
47) UPS* (US)*
48) Home Depot* (US)*
49) Accenture
50) Thompson Reuters* (US)*
51) Pampers *(US)*
52) Zara
53) Hermes
54) JP Morgan *(US)*
55) Kraft *(US)*
56) Well Fargo *(US)*
57) Canon
58) Kellogg's *(US)*
59) Ebay *(US)*
60) Caterpillar *(US)*
61) Adidas
62) Volkswagen
63) Nintendo
64) Colgate *(US)*
65) Bank Of America *(US)*
66) Shell
67) Mastercard *(US)*
68) Rolex
69) Red Bull
70) Prada
71) Philips
72) Nokia
73) Lexus
74) Chanel
75) Heineken
76) Starbucks *(US)*
77) Allianz
78) Nissan
79) Goldman Sachs *(US)*
80) Sony
81) Hyundai
82) Exxon Mobil *(US)*
83) John Deere *(US)*
84) Dell *(US)*
85) Boeing *(US)*
86) Ralph Lauren *(US)*
87) Chase *(US)*
88) Lancome
89) Santander
90) Ericsson
91) FedEx *(US)*
92) Subway *(US)*
93) ING
94) Credit Suisse
95) Porsche
96) Heinz *(US)*
97) AXA
98) MTV *(US)*
99) Burberry
100) Estee Lauder *(US)*

*



*
https://www.millwardbrown.com/brandz/2014/Top100/Docs/2014_BrandZ_Top100_Chart.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Popeyes,



Far far better than KFC!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Far far better than KFC!



You can't beat their 10 for $10.99 special, too.


----------



## VCheng

Nihonjin1051 said:


> You can't beat their 10 for $10.99 special, too.



Their Family Dinner packages are the ones to go for IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Their Family Dinner packages are the ones to go for IMO.



Ok..ok..next saturday I'm going to be within 1 mile of a Popeye's so I'll get some (if I remember).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Where's Popeyes? They need to expand that chain --- really good fried chicken.



You need to go see a doctor, pronto!


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> Ok..ok..next saturday I'm going to be within 1 mile of a Popeye's so I'll get some (if I remember).



Get it spicy, with the Cajun fries and the Louisiana hot sauce, plus other sides if you like.


----------



## Aepsilons

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> You need to go see a doctor, pronto!



LoL, i'm good, i promise !


----------



## Bratva

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Far far better than KFC!



Do you care whether food is halal or not?


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

Bratva said:


> Do you care whether food is halal or not?



Dude, just say Bismillah! :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> Dude, just say Bismillah! :p



That or just saying Grace before meals !


----------



## VCheng

Guys: a hint, if I may? Religious discussions are not allowed on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

But regardless of all of this; I kind of want her:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> But regardless of all of this; I kind of want her:



The last girl. She's the Crimean attorney general . Hot stuff.


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The last girl. She's the Crimean attorney general . Hot stuff.



We need to free her and her state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> We need to free her and her state.



Let's go SPECOPS mode on this damsel.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American TV.

Let's start with MTV Cops.

Miami Vice

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

American collegiate phenomena known as "Spring Break"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American movies:

Bullitt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American Movies: Clint Eastwood

For a Few Dollars More





The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly





Dirty Harry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

Peter C said:


> American Movies: Clint Eastwood



How do you reference Clint Eastwood with out The Good, The Bad, And the Ugly?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> How do you reference Clint Eastwood with out The Good, The Bad, And the Ugly?



What do you mean? It's the second movie linked above.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Global Competitiveness Report 2014-2015 - Reports - World Economic Forum

*Competitiveness Rankings*

Access the rankings for every component of the Global Competitiveness Index (GCI) by choosing an item from the pulldown menu which reproduces the structure of the GCI. Click “Economy” to sort table alphabetically to quickly identify an economy of interest

*The 12 pillars of competitiveness*
We define _competitiveness_ as the _set of institutions, policies, and factors that determine the level of productivity of a country._ The level of productivity, in turn, sets the level of prosperity that can be reached by an economy. The productivity level also determines the rates of return obtained by investments in an economy, which in turn are the fundamental drivers of its growth rates. In other words, a more competitive economy is one that is likely to grow faster over time.

The concept of competitiveness thus involves static and dynamic components. Although the productivity of a country determines its ability to sustain a high _level_ of income, it is also one of the central determinants of its return on investment, which is one of the key factors explaining an economy’s _growth potential._

Many determinants drive productivity and competitiveness. Understanding the factors behind this process has occupied the minds of economists for hundreds of years, engendering theories ranging from Adam Smith’s focus on specialization and the division of labor to neoclassical economists’ emphasis on investment in physical capital and infrastructure,2 and, more recently, to interest in other mechanisms such as education and training, technological progress, macroeconomic stability, good governance, firm sophistication, and market efficiency, among others. While all of these factors are likely to be important for competitiveness and growth, they are not mutually exclusive—two or more of them can be significant at the same time, and in fact that is what has been shown in the economic literature.

*12 Pillars*
1) Institutions
2) Infrastructure
3) Macroeconomic environment
4) Health and primary education
5) Higher education and training
6) Goods market efficiency
7) Labor market efficiency
8) Financial market development
9) Technological readiness
10) Market size
11) Business sophistication
12) Innovation

*Rankings*
1) Switzerland
2) Singapore
3) *United States*
4) Finland
5) Germany
6) Japan
7) Hong Kong SAR
8) Netherlands
9) United Kingdom
10) Sweden

Global Competitiveness Report 2014-2015 - Reports - World Economic Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

I just went to the dentist today for a cleaning (3 times/yr BTW)...and so that got me thinking....

*Americans and teeth









braces (ugh!)



*











that perfect smile

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

BBC News - American v British teeth

*"Ricky Gervais is the first to admit that his teeth are neither white nor straight - and Americans mistakenly think he wears bad false teeth for comedic purposes. Why the dental divide?*

British teeth are not like American teeth.

Hollywood smiles are pearly white paragons of straightness. British teeth might be described as having character.

So much character, in fact, that Ricky Gervais says one US journalist complimented him on being prepared to wear unflattering false teeth for his role as an English dentist in his latest film, Ghost Town. Only he didn't.

"He was horrified that I could have such horrible real teeth. It's like the biggest difference between the Brits and the Americans, they are obsessed with perfect teeth," says Gervais.

Unlike many British stars hoping to make it big across the Atlantic, Gervais hasn't bought himself a Hollywood Smile.

But what is it about the bright white and perfectly straight teeth of Los Angeles that Americans love - and expect of their public figures?

"Americans have the idea uniformity is equivalent to looking good. The British character is more free-spirited, more radical," says Professor Liz Kay, dean of the Peninsula Dental School in Exeter and Plymouth.

She says Americans aspire to a row of teeth which are absolutely even and white."

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In the US there is definitely a push for perfect teeth and going to the dentist at least twice a year.
If you are a child and your teeth are crooked you pretty much are doomed/destined/required to get braces.
If any of your front teeth are missing as an adult people will look at you and wonder if you are a meth addict ( Meth mouth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ). It certainly won't help if you have missing teeth in a job interview in corporate America.

20 years ago I had all my ugly silver mercury fillings replaced with white resin composites. The difference was dramatic.

My decades of pearly whites are now yellowing...do I bleach them (shudders Hydrogen peroxide induces DNA single- an... [Endocr Relat Cancer. 2009] - PubMed - NCBI )...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in America: The home backyard

Move Over Kitchen: The Backyard is the New Heart of the Home -- COLUMBUS, Ga., June 4, 2014 /PRNewswire/ --

COLUMBUS, Ga., June 4, 2014 /PRNewswire/ -- As millions of Americans ready their outdoor space for summer season, a new study from SABER Grills reveals just how enamored U.S. homeowners are with their backyards. Eighty-three percent of homeowners across the country say their outdoor living space is the favorite place in their home. And it is the most used space in American households just behind the kitchen, and way ahead of the game room, living room and dining room. SABER Grills' OutdoorLiving2014 study included responses from 1,500 homeowners across the USA.

While spaces like dining rooms and formal living rooms have lost favor in American homes, the backyard has gained popularity each year. SABER's survey showed the overwhelming majority of current U.S. homeowners (81%) consider their outdoor space the _heart of their home_.

"It doesn't matter if your home is valued at $75,000 or $775,000, if you are an American homeowner, you are proud of your outdoor space and consider it an essential part of your home," said Rob Schwing, GM of SABER Grills. "Homeowners use their backyards to relax and reconnect with family – just like the kitchen."

It's not surprising then that 51% of all homeowners say they update the space as often as their favorite interior rooms. And, new man cave trend alert, a full 30% of male homeowners say they are solely responsible for _decorating_ their homes' outdoor space. Topping the guy's wish list for 2014 outdoor space additions? A pool or hot tub. One thing they can't live without? Their grill. And, not surprisingly, "access to wi-fi" is now among the top five most common items in demand for outdoor living spaces.

Super engaged with their outdoor space are Baby Boomers who live in older homes, mostly congregating in the Southern and Midwestern U.S., the survey revealed. Their backyard is more likely than others to be equipped with TVs, wi-fi and special lighting. They own at least two grills and are adventurous entertainers, frequently trying new recipes with groups of five or more.

"We've dubbed this group 'super relaxers'," said Schwing. "The outdoor space was a major factor in their home buying decision and they are very engaged in making it comfortable. This group leads the way in defining how an outdoor space can be used and decorated."

Interesting regional facts:


Midwesterners are the most interactive with their outdoor space: they update/accessorize most often and 75% use it throughout the week.
Top of the wish of outdoor furnishings for all was a pool or hot tub. Southerners and Westerners are most likely to include "kitchen" in the top three.
South and Northeast residents have the biggest parties, usually entertaining more than five people.
Southerners are most likely to own two or more grills, Northeasterners just one.
Roughly 40% of all outdoor chefs consider themselves average grillers. More than 30% of Northeasterners, however, identify themselves as "confident" grillers.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in America: Property sizes

Room to roam: Top 10 US states with largest lot sizes | Inman News
*
State / Sq. ft.*
_U.S. / 12,632_
Vermont / 75,794
Montana / 73,616
Mississippi / 56,628
New Hampshire / 48,787
Maine / 44,431
Louisiana / 43,560
West Virginia / 40,511
Arkansas / 32,234
Wisconsin / 30,000
Tennessee / 27,443
Alaska / 26,572
Georgia / 26,572
Alabama / 26,136
Connecticut / 21,780
Michigan / 21,780
Wyoming / 21,780
Hawaii / 21,778
Kentucky / 21,344
North Carolina / 20,038
South Carolina / 19,166
Nebraska / 19,107
Virginia / 18,731
Massachusetts / 16,553
New Mexico / 14,375
Minnesota / 14,375
Illinois / 13,939
Indiana / 13,504
Idaho / 13,068
New York / 13,068
Missouri / 12,636
Kansas / 12,632
Oklahoma / 12,197
Pennsylvania12,197
South Dakota / 12,066
Ohio / 12,023
Washington / 11,761
North Dakota / 11,250
Delaware / 10,890
Iowa / 10,800
Rhode Island / 10,441
Colorado / 10,202
Maryland / 10,047
Florida / 10,026
New Jersey / 10,019
Oregon / 10,019
Utah / 10,019
Texas / 9,583
Arizona / 8,276
California / 7,200
Nevada / 6,098
Washington, D.C./ 2,378


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in America: The Drive-through - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Why get out of your comfy car when you can just roll down a window and take care of things.

The popular ones...

Order some food




Need money at the ATM





Need your prescription drugs





Oil Change








Car wash





Zoo (well not exactly common)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Drive-thru continued...
Some wacky extremes

Lawyer advice











Liquor/Guns





Funeral











Wedding





Err umm...


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Drive-thru continued...
(Well more like Drive-in Drive-in theater - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )

So you want to watch a movie on a big screen...from inside your car...no problem.











keep your hands to yourself!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Nihonjin1051 said:


> First time i tried one was last year. Its a favorite spot for many of my students. They make really good fried chicken, baked beans, and corn bread. I must say American food is quite addictive.
> 
> ^^,





Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Their Family Dinner packages are the ones to go for IMO.



Okay, I just went to Popeyes and I'm giving it a thumbs down compared to KFC. I got 2 mild chicken breasts for like $3.50 (which is a way better price than KFC) but it was just a plain egg batter (that was tasteless). KFC original beats it easily. Sorry I'm not the spicey food type so that's why I went mild.


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> Okay, I just went to Popeyes and I'm giving it a thumbs down compared to KFC. I got 2 mild chicken breasts for like $3.50 (which is a way better price than KFC) but it was just a plain egg batter (that was tasteless). KFC original beats it easily. Sorry I'm not the spicey food type so that's why I went mild.



See, I told you to try the spicy one. Your loss.

But it is always good to have choices. That is what makes 'murrica great!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## turbo charged

great american values when bama's grand pa was not allowed to use white man's latrine in 1950's


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

turbo charged said:


> great american values when bama's grand pa was not allowed to use white man's latrine in 1950's



Yes, the US was not perfect from Day 1 and there are plenty of things in the past, present, and future that can be described as "messed up".

I just learned a moment ago that my parents have their air conditioning set to 82F in their home in Florida. What's wrong with that you say...well it gets real hot down there so it's probably on full blast right now. Problem is they haven't been there in over a year.

Apparently this is the standard procedure to avoid mold growing in an unoccupied home in a hot humid climate.

So there are entire neighborhoods of unoccupied homes wasting electricity..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Basically you have a better chance in the US of living better if you have this kind of a job (usually requiring a college degree):
White-collar worker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

However if you don't have a college degree you may end up in one of these kinds of jobs (where Unions can come into the picture) and more likely have a stressful existence.
Blue-collar worker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Workers by Occupational Category | The Henry J. Kaiser Family Foundation*

Location / White Collar Workers / Blue Collar Workers
1. District of Columbia / 55% / 45%
2. Maryland / 46% / 54%
3. Massachusetts / 46% / 54%
4. New Hampshire / 45% / 55%
5. Connecticut / 45% / 55%
6. Colorado / 45% / 55%
7. Minnesota / 43% / 57%
8. Virginia / 42% / 58%
9. North Dakota / 42% / 58%
10. New Mexico / 42% / 58%
11. New Jersey / 42% / 58%
12. Oregon / 41% / 59%
13. Georgia / 41% / 59%
14. Vermont / 41% / 59%
15. Rhode Island / 41% / 59%
16. Utah / 40% / 60%
17. Wisconsin / 40% / 60%
18. Missouri / 40% / 60%
19. Nebraska / 40% / 60%
20. Kansas / 39% / 61%
21. Arizona / 39% / 61%
*United States / 39% / 61%*
22. Illinois / 39% / 61%
23. Pennsylvania / 39% / 61%
24. Alaska / 39% / 61%
25. Delaware / 39% / 61%
26. Florida / 39% / 61%
27. California/ 39% / 61%
28. Washington / 38% / 62%
29. Michigan / 38% / 62%
30. Oklahoma / 38% / 62%
31. Montana / 38% / 62%
32. Maine / 38% / 62%
33. New York / 38% / 62%
34. North Carolina / 38% / 62%
35. Texas / 37% / 63%
36. Alabama / 37% / 63%
37. Indiana / 37% / 63%
38. Iowa / 37% / 63%
39. Arkansas / 37% / 63%
40. Tennessee 37% / 63%
41. West Virginia / 37% / 63%
42. South Dakota / 37% / 63%
43. Kentucky / 36% / 64%
44. South Carolina / 36% / 64%
45. Ohio / 36% / 64%
46. Idaho / 36% / 64%
47. Wyoming / 35% / 65%
48. Louisiana / 35% / 65%
49. Mississippi / 35% / 65%
50. Hawaii / 35% / 65%
51. Nevada / 31% / 69%


----------



## VCheng

Welcome to the Land of the Hula Hoops:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American TV: The Twilight Zone

Music dubbed in by the youtube poster.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American TV: Star Trek

Captain Pike caught in an alien zoo cage.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: rent a Dune buggy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: rent an Ice boat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: go Land sailing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Go for a REAL submarine ride
(Guam, St. Thomas, and in Hawaii at Kona, Maui and Oahu.)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Or get a personal semi-submersible ( Seabreacher | The Ultimate Diving Machine )









Go crazy with a JetoVator


----------



## VCheng

Welcome to the Land of the Roller Skates:


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in USA: iPads...in Kindergarten

I was quite surprised iPads were standard learning devices in my local kindergarten.
While they can't take them home the teaching software runs on iPhones/iPods/iPads/Androids/Kindles/PCs/Macs so the parents are expected to have at least one device which is compatible allowing the children to do their homework assignments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Welcome to the Land of the Roller Blades:



"Rollerblades" eh...haha I think you weren't looking carefully at their feet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> "Rollerblades" eh...haha I think you weren't looking carefully at their feet.
> 
> View attachment 77794



Feet? What feet? Eh? 

(original post corrected. Thanks!)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: go skating at the Roller rink - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Go Bowling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia











Some places offer more kid friendly sized Candlepin bowling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American Spirit: Never afraid to try and work something out even if the payback is only a smile on your face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: The school field trip, Fruit picking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia















i have to post this one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Last post on this page (15 posts per page). This post is empty as this page is already too image intensive. Next starts new page. Trying to use only medium sized pics but 2 large ones snuck in on me.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: The school field trip, to the Children's museum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia












Adult museums are boring for children...give them their own..and not just a few!

List of children's museums in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ann Arbor Hands-On Museum, Ann Arbor, Michigan
Above & Beyond Children's Museum, Sheboygan, Wisconsin
A.C. Gilbert's Discovery Village, Salem, Oregon
AHA! A Hands-on Adventure, Lancaster, Ohio
Amazement Square, The Rightmire Children's Museum Lynchburg Virginia Website
Arizona Museum for Youth Mesa Arizona Only children's museum in U.S. that focuses on fine art; founded in 1980
Bay Area Discovery Museum Sausalito California Located on National Park land; founded in 1987
Betty Brinn Children's Museum Milwaukee Wisconsin Named for Milwaukee businesswoman Betty Brinn; Opened in 1995; Website
Boonshoft Museum of Discovery Dayton Ohio
Bootheel Youth Museum Malden Missouri Website
Boston Children's Museum Boston Massachusetts Second oldest children's museum in the U.S.; recognized as LEED Gold certified by the U.S. Green Building Council; founded in 1913
Bronzeville Children's Museum Chicago Illinois Only African-American children's museum in the U.S.
Brooklyn Children's Museum Brooklyn New York First museum developed for children; founded in 1899
Buell Children's Museum Pueblo Colorado A program of the Sangre de Cristo Arts Center; Website
The Building for Kids, Inc. Appleton Wisconsin Website
Cape Cod Children's Museum Mashpee Massachusetts Website
Central Wisconsin Children's Museum Stevens Point Wisconsin Opened in 1997; Website
Chesapeake Children's Museum Annapolis Maryland Founded in 1994; Website
Chicago Children's Museum Chicago Illinois Located on Navy Pier on Lake Michigan; founded in 1982
Children's Discovery Museum Normal Illinois Founded in 1988; Website
Children's Discovery Museum Augusta Maine Website
Children's Discovery Museum of the Desert Rancho Mirage California Founded in 1986; Website
Children's Discovery Museum of San Jose San Jose California Founded in 1990
Children's Discovery Zone Norfolk Nebraska Located within the Elkhorn Valley Museum and Research Center; Website
Children's Hands-On Museum Tuscaloosa Alabama Opened in 1986; Website
Children's Maritime Museum at Port Jefferson Port Jefferson New York Website
Children's Museum of Acadiana Lafayette Louisiana Opened in 1996; Website
Children's Museum of the Arts [[Manhattan] New York
The Children's Museum of the Brazos Valley Bryan Texas Website
Children's Museum of Brownsville Brownsville Texas Opened in 2005; Website
Children's Museum of Central Nebraska Hastings Nebraska Opened in 2003; Website
The Children's Museum of Cleveland Cleveland Ohio
The Children's Museum of Denver Denver Colorado Founded in 1973
Children's Museum in Easton North Easton Massachusetts Located in old fire station; founded in 1986
Children's Museum of Eau Claire Eau Claire Wisconsin Opened in 2004; Website
The Children's Museum in Edwardsville Edwardsville Illinois Opened in 2003; Website
Children's Museum of Fond du Lac Fond du Lac Wisconsin Opened in 2007; Website
Children's Museum of Hartford West Hartford Connecticut Fifth oldest children's museum in the U.S.; founded in 1927
Children's Museum of the Highlands Sebring Florida Opened in 1990
Children's Museum at Holyoke Holyoke Massachusetts Website
Children's Museum of Houston Houston Texas Founded in 1980; opened new addition in 2009
Children's Museum of Illinois Decatur Illinois Website
The Children's Museum of Indianapolis Indianapolis Indiana Largest children's museum in the world; founded in 1924
Children's Museum of La Crosse La Crosse Wisconsin Website
Children's Museum at La Habra La Habra California Located in an historic train depot; opened in 1977; Website
Children's Museum of the Lowcountry Charleston South Carolina Website
Children's Museum of Maine Portland Maine Founded in 1976
Children's Museum of Manhattan New York City New York
Children's Museum of Memphis Memphis Tennessee Located in former National Guard Armory; opened in 1990
Children's Museum, Missoula Missoula Montana [1] Website]
Children's Museum of Montana Great Falls Montana Website
The Children's Museum of New Hampshire Dover New Hampshire Website
The Children's Museum of Northeast Montana Glasgow Montana Opened in 2006; Website
The Children's Museum of Northern Nevada Carson City Nevada Website
The Children's Museum in Oak Lawn Oak Lawn Illinois Website
Children's Museum of Oak Ridge Oak Ridge Tennessee Opened in 1973
Children's Museum of the Ohio Valley Wheeling West Virginia
Children's Museum at the Paso Robles Volunteer Firehouse Paso Robles California Founded in 2002; Website
Children's Museum of Phoenix Phoenix Arizona Founded in 1998; Website
Children's Museum of Pittsburgh Pittsburgh Pennsylvania
Children's Museum of Richmond Richmond Virginia Opened in 1981
The Children's Museum of Rose Hill Manor Park Frederick Maryland
The Children's Museum at Saratoga Saratoga Springs New York Website
The Children's Museum, Seattle Seattle Washington Founded in 1979; Website
Children's Museum of the Sierra Oakhurst California Website
Children's Museum of Skagit County Burlington Washington Located in Cascade Mall; Website
The Children's Museum of Sonoma County Santa Rosa California Website
The Children's Museum of South Carolina Myrtle Beach South Carolina Website
Children's Museum of Southeastern Connecticut Niantic Connecticut Created in 1992
Children's Museum of Stockton Stockton California Website
Children's Museum of Tacoma Tacoma Washington Opened in 1986; Website
Children's Museum of the Treasure Coast Stuart Florida Located in a former chapel and auditorium building in Indian Riverside Park in Jensen Beach; opened in 2008; Website
Children's Museum Tucson Tucson Arizona Website
The Children's Museum of the Upstate Greenville South Carolina Website
Children's Museum of the Valley Youngstown Ohio Opened in 2004; Website
Children's Museum of Virginia Portsmouth Virginia
Children's Museum of Walla Walla Walla Walla Washington Website
The Children's Museum of Wilmington Wilmington North Carolina Website
Children's Museum of Winston-Salem Winston-Salem North Carolina Website
The Children's Museum at Yunker Farm Fargo North Dakota Located in first brick house in the Dakota territory; Website
Children's Neighborhood Museum Round Lake Illinois Part of the Round Lake Area Park District; Website
The Children's Playhouse Boone North Carolina Website
Children's Science Explorium Boca Raton Florida Website
Community Children's Museum Dover New Jersey Website
Connecticut Children's Museum New Haven Connecticut
Cookeville Children's Museum Cookeville Tennessee Opened in 2007; Website
Creative Discovery Museum Chattanooga Tennessee Opened in 1995
Curious Kids' Museum St. Joseph Michigan Located in Veterans Memorial Hall in St. Joseph; founded in 1989; Website
Delaware Children's Museum Wilmington Delaware Located on Wilmington Riverfront; website
Discovery Center at Murfree Spring Murfreesboro Tennessee
The Discovery Center of the Southern Tier Binghamton New York Website
Discovery Center Museum Rockford Illinois Website
Discovery Creek Children's Museum Washington District of Columbia Website
Discovery Depot Children's Museum Galesburg Illinois Website
Discovery Gateway Salt Lake City Utah Formerly known as the Children's Museum of Utah
Discovery Museum Eureka California Website
The Discovery Playhouse Cape Girardeau Missouri Website
Discovery Science Place Tyler Texas
Don Harrington Discovery Center Amarillo Texas
Duke Energy Children's Museum Cincinnati Ohio
Duluth Children's Museum Duluth Minnesota Website
DuPage Children's Museum Naperville Illinois Website
Earlyworks Huntsville Alabama Website
East Tennessee Discovery Center Knoxville Tennessee Website
EdVenture Children's Museum Columbia South Carolina Opened in 2003; Website
Escondido Children's Museum Escondido California Website
expERIEnce Children's Museum Erie Pennsylvania Website
¡Explora! Albuquerque New Mexico Website
Exploration Station Bourbonnais Illinois Website
Exploration Station Lumberton North Carolina Website
Explorations V Children's Museum Lakeland Florida
Explore & More Children's Museum East Aurora New York
Explorium of Lexington Lexington Kentucky Website
Family Museum Bettendorf Iowa Website
Fascinate-U Children's Museum Fayetteville North Carolina Website
Fingerprints Youth Museum Hemet California Website
Flint Children's Museum Flint Michigan
Fort Worth Museum of Science and Industry Fort Worth Texas First children's museum in Texas; founded in 1941; Website
Garden State Discovery Museum Cherry Hill New Jersey
Gaylord Discovery Center Gaylord Michigan Opened in 2010. Theme: Mechanics Website
Georgia Children's Museum Macon Georgia Website
Grand Rapids Children's Museum Grand Rapids Michigan Website
Great Explorations Children's Museum St. Petersburg Florida
Great Lakes Children's Museum Traverse City Michigan Website
Greensboro Children's Museum Greensboro North Carolina Website
Gull Wings Children's Museum Oxnard California Website
Habitot Children's Museum Berkeley California Website
Hands On! A Child's Gallery Hendersonville North Carolina Website
Hands On Children's Museum Olympia Washington Located on the Washington state capitol campus
Hands-on House Children's Museum Lancaster Pennsylvania Website
Hannah Lindahl Children's Museum Mishawaka Indiana Website
Harrisonburg Children's Museum Harrisonburg Virginia Opened in 2003
Hawaii Children's Discovery Center Honolulu Hawaii Website
Healthworks! Kids' Museum South Bend Indiana Website
Imaginarium of South Texas Laredo Texas Opened in 1991; Website
Imagination Place Gadsden Alabama Website
The Imagination Workshop, Temecula's Children's Museum Temecula California
Imagine Children's Museum Everett Washington Website
Imagine Nation Children's Museum Bristol Connecticut Website
Imagine It! Children's Museum of Atlanta Atlanta Georgia
ImagineU Children's Museum Visalia California Website
ImaginOn: The Joe & Joan Martin Center Charlotte North Carolina Opened in 2005
Impression 5 Science Center Lansing Michigan
Interactive Neighborhood for Kids Gainesville Georgia Website
The Iowa Children's Museum Coralville Iowa Website
Jasmine Moran Children's Museum Seminole Oklahoma
Jeanes Discovery Center Waco Texas Located within Baylor University's Mayborn Museum Complex; Website
The Jersey Explorer Children's Museum East Orange New Jersey Website
Kaleidoscope (Kansas City, Missouri) Kansas City Missouri Website
Kearney Area Children's Museum Kearney Nebraska Website
Kern County Museum Bakersfield California
Kidcity Children's Museum Middletown Connecticut Website
Kidscommons Columbus Indiana Website
Kidsenses, Inc. Rutherfordton North Carolina Website
Kidsfirst Children's Museum South Bend Indiana Website
Kids 'N' Stuff Albion Michigan Website
Kidspace Children's Museum Pasadena California
KidsQuest Children's Museum Bellevue Washington
Kid Time! Discovery Experience Medford Oregon Website
The Kidzeum Grenada Mississippi Website
Kidzone Museum Truckee California Website
Kidzu Children's Museum Chapel Hill North Carolina Founded in March 2006
Koch Family Children's Museum of Evansville Evansville Indiana Website
Kohl Children's Museum Glenview Illinois
Liberty Science Center Jersey City New Jersey
Lied Discovery Children's Museum Las Vegas Nevada
Lincoln Children's Museum Lincoln Nebraska First green building in Lincoln; Website
Long Island Children's Museum Garden City New York Website
Louisiana Children's Museum New Orleans Louisiana Website
Lutz Children's Museum Manchester Connecticut
Lynn Meadows Discovery Center Gulfport Mississippi Website
Madison Children's Museum Madison Wisconsin Opened in 1991
The Magic House, St. Louis Children's Museum St. Louis Missouri Opened in 1979
Maine Discovery Museum Bangor Maine
Marbles Kids Museum Raleigh North Carolina
McKenna Children's Museum New Braunfels Texas Website
Miami Children's Museum Miami Florida
Mid-Hudson Children's Museum Poughkeepsie New York
Mid-Michigan Children's Museum Saginaw Michigan Website
Minnesota Children's Museum St. Paul Minnesota
Mississippi Children's Museum Jackson Mississippi Website
Mobius Kids Spokane Washington Part of Mobius Spokane; Website
Monterey Youth Museum Monterey California Website
The Most (Museum Of Science & Technology) Syracuse New York Website
Mountain Top Children's Museum Breckenridge Colorado Website
My Jewish Discovery Place Fort Lauderdale Florida
The New Children's Museum San Diego California Website
Northeast Texas Children's Museum Commerce Texas Located within Texas A&M University-Commerce; opened in 2002; Website
North Platte Area Children's Museum North Platte Nebraska Website
Northwoods Children's Museum Eagle River Wisconsin Website
Omaha Children's Museum Omaha Nebraska Founded in 1976
Orpheum Children's Science Museum Champaign Illinois
Our World, Children's Global Discovery Museum Cohasset Massachusetts Website
Pennypickle's Workshop Temecula California Website
Phelps Youth Pavilion Waterloo Iowa Website
Please Touch Museum Philadelphia Pennsylvania Located within Memorial Hall, which was built for the 1876 Centennial Exposition
Port Discovery Baltimore Maryland
Portland Children's Museum Portland Oregon Sixth oldest children's museum in the United States
Providence Children's Museum Providence Rhode Island Rhode Island's first and only children's museum
Raven Hill Discovery Center Boyne City Michigan Established in 1991
San Antonio Children's Museum San Antonio Texas Opened in 1995; Website
The Sandbox Hilton Head Island South Carolina Website
Sandcastles Children's Museum Ludington Michigan Opened in 2007; operates during the summer only; Website
San Luis Obispo Children's Museum San Luis Obispo California Website
Santa Fe Children's Museum Santa Fe New Mexico Website
Schoolhouse Children's Museum and Learning Center Boynton Beach Florida Website
Science and Discovery Center of Northwest Florida Panama City Florida
Seminole County School Student Museum Sanford Florida
Shenandoah Valley Discovery Museum Winchester Virginia Website
Staten Island Children's Museum Staten Island New York
Stepping Stones Museum for Children Norwalk Connecticut
Strong National Museum of Play Rochester New York
Texoma Children's Museum Denison Texas Website
The Thinkery Austin Texas Opened in 1987; formerly Austin Children's Museum; opening December 2013 Website
T.R.E.E. House Children's Museum Alexandria Louisiana Website
Treehouse Children's Museum Ogden Utah Opened in 1992; Website
Upper Peninsula Children's Museum Marquette Michigan Website
Virginia Discovery Museum Charlottesville Virginia
WonderLab Museum of Science, Health & Technology Bloomington Indiana
Wonderscope Children's Museum of Kansas City Shawnee Kansas Website
Wonder Works Oak Park Illinois
The Woodlands Children's Museum The Woodlands Texas Website
Working Wonders Children's Museum Bend Oregon
World Awareness Children's Museum Glen Falls, New York New York Created in 1995; Website
WOW! Children's Museum Lafayette Colorado Website
Young at Art Museum Davie Florida
Zimmer Children's Museum Los Angeles California Website

*Holy crap that's a lot!!!! (about 227)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Go to a Renaissance fair - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Get medieval!!!









Jousting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia









List of Renaissance fairs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

(I'll spare you guys the pics of people eating gigantic turkey legs and drinking mead just like the barbarians of yore)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Go to your local State fair - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Big produce:





Big animals:




Big rides





People doing crazy stuff:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: The school field trip, to the Heritage railway - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Kids love train rides..especially steam locomotives...give them a place to go and have fun.











List of heritage railroads in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Audio

USA according to Brits.











Peter C said:


> Big
> 
> Big
> 
> Big


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: The school field trip, to the Public aquarium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia















List of aquaria in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Alabama
George F. Crozier Estuarium - Dauphin Island
McWane Science Center - Birmingham

Alaska
Alaska SeaLife Center - Seward

Arizona
Sea Life - Tempe
Wildlife World Zoo and Aquarium - Litchfield Park

Arkansas
National Park Aquarium - Hot Springs

California
Aquarium of the Bay - San Francisco
Aquarium of the Pacific - Long Beach
Birch Aquarium - La Jolla
Cabrillo Marine Aquarium - San Pedro
Monterey Bay Aquarium - Monterey
Santa Monica Pier Aquarium - Santa Monica
Sea Life - Carlsbad
SeaWorld San Diego - San Diego
Steinhart Aquarium - San Francisco

Colorado
Downtown Aquarium - Denver

Connecticut
Maritime Aquarium at Norwalk - Norwalk
Mystic Aquarium & Institute for Exploration - Mystic

District of Columbia
National Aquarium - Washington, D.C. -- closed 9/30/2013

Florida
Clearwater Marine Aquarium - Clearwater[1]
Dolphin Research Center, Grassy Key
Florida Aquarium - Tampa
Gulfarium - Fort Walton Beach[2]
Key West Aquarium - Key West
Miami Seaquarium - Miami
Mote Marine Laboratory - Sarasota
Pier Aquarium - St. Petersburg[3]
SeaWorld Orlando - Orlando
Tarpon Springs Aquarium - Tarpon Springs[4]
The Seas with Nemo & Friends - Orlando

Georgia
Bo Ginn Aquarium - Millen[5]
Flint RiverQuarium - Albany
Georgia Aquarium - Atlanta

Guam
UnderWater World Guam - Tumon

Hawaii
Maui Ocean Center - Maui
Sea Life Park Hawaii, Honolulu
Waikiki Aquarium, Honolulu

Idaho
Idaho Aquarium - Boise

Illinois
Shedd Aquarium - Chicago

Iowa
National Mississippi River Museum & Aquarium - Dubuque

Kentucky
Newport Aquarium - Newport

Louisiana
Aquarium of the Americas - New Orleans

Maine
Gulf of Maine Research Institute - Portland
Maine Aquarium (closed; plans for re-opening dependent on fundraising) - Saco
Maine State Aquarium - Boothbay Harbor

Maryland
National Aquarium in Baltimore - Baltimore

Massachusetts
Berkshire Museum - Pittsfield
Boston Aquarial and Zoological Gardens - Boston (closed)
Maria Mitchell Aquarium - Nantucket
New England Aquarium - Boston
Woods Hole Science Aquarium - Woods Hole[6]

Michigan
Belle Isle Aquarium - Detroit
John Ball Zoological Garden - Grand Rapids

Minnesota
Great Lakes Aquarium - Duluth
SEA LIFE Minnesota Aquarium - Bloomington

Missouri
Wonders of Wildlife Museum & Aquarium - Springfield
World Aquarium - St. Louis[7]
Kansas City Sea Life Aquarium - Kansas City[8]

Nebraska
Ak-Sar Ben Aquarium - Schramm Park State Recreation Area, Omaha
Henry Doorly Zoo - Omaha

Nevada
Shark Reef at Mandalay Bay - Las Vegas

New Hampshire
Seacoast Science Center - Rye

New Jersey
Adventure Aquarium (formerly the New Jersey State Aquarium) - Camden
Jenkinson's Aquarium - Point Pleasant Beach[9]
Marine Mammal Stranding Center - Brigantine
Trenton Aquarium - Trenton
The Atlantic City Aquarium - Atantic City

New Mexico
Albuquerque Aquarium - Albuquerque

New York
Atlantis Marine World - Riverhead
Aquarium of Niagara - Niagara Falls
New York Aquarium - Brooklyn

North Carolina
Discovery Place - Charlotte
SciQuarium - Greensboro
North Carolina Aquarium at Fort Fisher - Kure Beach
North Carolina Aquarium at Pine Knoll Shores - Pine Knoll Shores
North Carolina Aquarium on Roanoke Island - Roanoke Island
SEA LIFE Charlotte-Concord Aquarium - Concord

Ohio
Columbus Zoo and Aquarium - Columbus
Greater Cleveland Aquarium - Cleveland

Oklahoma
Oklahoma Aquarium - Tulsa

Oregon
Hatfield Marine Science Center - Newport
Portland Aquarium - Oak Grove
Oregon Coast Aquarium - Newport
Seaside Aquarium - Seaside
Oregon Undersea Gardens - Newport, Oregon

Pennsylvania
Philadelphia Aquarium - Philadelphia (1911–1962)
PPG Aquarium - Pittsburgh

Rhode Island
Oceans Aquarium Research & Science Center - Coventry, Rhode Island

South Carolina
Ripley's Aquarium - Myrtle Beach[10]
South Carolina Aquarium - Charleston

Tennessee
Ripley's Aquarium of the Smokies - Gatlinburg[11]
Tennessee Aquarium - Chattanooga

Texas
Austin Aquarium - Austin
Caldwell Zoo Aquarium - Tyler
Children's Aquarium at Fair Park, Dallas[12]
Dallas World Aquarium - Dallas
Downtown Aquarium - Houston
Kipp Aquarium, Houston[13]
Moody Gardens Aquarium - Galveston
Richard Friedrich Aquarium, San Antonio
SeaWorld San Antonio - San Antonio
Seven Seas Marine Life Park - Arlington
Texas State Aquarium - Corpus Christi

Utah
The Living Planet Aquarium - Draper

Vermont
ECHO Lake Aquarium and Science Center - Burlington

Virginia
Virginia Aquarium & Marine Science Center - Virginia Beach

Washington
Point Defiance Zoo & Aquarium - Tacoma
Seattle Aquarium, Seattle

Wisconsin
Reiman Family Aquarium at Discovery World - Milwaukee

*109 Aquariums*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: The school field trip, to the Zoo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
















List of zoos in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Alabama
Alabama Gulf Coast Zoo, Gulf Shores
Birmingham Zoo, Birmingham
Montgomery Zoo, Montgomery

Alaska
Alaska Sealife Center, Resurrection Bay
Alaska Wildlife Conservation Center, Anchorage
Alaska Zoo, Anchorage

Arizona
Arizona-Sonora Desert Museum, Tucson
Cameron Zoo, Cameron
Heritage Park Zoological Sanctuary, Prescott
Keepers of the Wild, Valentine
Navajo Nation Zoological and Botanical Park, Window Rock
Out of Africa Wildlife Park, Camp Verde
Phoenix Zoo, Phoenix
Reid Park Zoo, Tucson
Wildlife World Zoo, Litchfield Park

Arkansas
Aransas Alligator Farm and Petting Zoo, Hot Springs
Crossland Zoo, Crossett
Little Rock Zoo, Little Rock
Riddle's Elephant and Wildlife Sanctuary, Greenbrier[1]
Wild Wilderness Drive-Through Safari, Gentry

California
California Academy of Sciences, San Francisco
California Living Museum, Bakersfield
Charles Paddock Zoo, Atascadero
CuriOdyssey, San Mateo
Folsom City Zoo Sanctuary, Folsom
Fresno Chaffee Zoo, Fresno
Gay's Lion Farm, El Monte (closed 1942)
Jungleland USA, Thousand Oaks (closed 1969)
Happy Hollow Park & Zoo, San Jose
Living Coast Discovery Center, Chula Vista[2]
Living Desert Zoo and Gardens, Palm Desert
Los Angeles Zoo, Los Angeles
Marine World/Africa USA, Redwood Shores (closed 1969)
Micke Grove Zoo, Lodi
Moonridge Animal Park, Big Bear Lake
Oakland Zoo, Oakland
Orange County Zoo, Orange
Sacramento Zoo, Sacramento
Safari West
San Diego Zoo, San Diego
San Diego Zoo Safari Park, San Diego
San Francisco Zoo, San Francisco
Santa Ana Zoo, Santa Ana
Santa Barbara Zoo, Santa Barbara
SeaWorld San Diego, San Diego
Sequoia Park Zoo, Eureka
Shambala Preserve, Acton
Wildlife WayStation, Los Angeles County

Colorado
Butterfly Pavilion, Westminster
Cheyenne Mountain Zoo, Colorado Springs
Colorado Gators Reptile Park, Mosca
Denver Zoo, Denver
Mission: Wolf, Westcliffe
Nature and Raptor Center of Pueblo, Pueblo
Pueblo Zoo, Pueblo
The Wild Animal Sanctuary, Keenesburg
Wolf Sanctuary, Bellvue[3]40.6170848°N 105.306887°W

Connecticut
LEO Zoological Conservation Center, Greenwich and Stamford
Beardsley Zoo, Bridgeport

Delaware
Brandywine Zoo, Wilmington
3 Palms Petting Zoo, Clayton

Florida
Brevard Zoo, Melbourne
Busch Gardens Tampa, Tampa
Butterfly World, Coconut Creek
Center for Great Apes, Wauchula
Central Florida Zoo and Botanical Gardens, Sanford
Dade City's Wild Things, Dade City[4]
Disney's Animal Kingdom, Orlando
Flamingo Gardens, Fort Lauderdale
Florida Aquarium, Tampa
Gatorland, Orlando
Gulf Breeze Zoo, Gulf Breeze
Jacksonville Zoo and Gardens, Jacksonville
Jungle Island, Miami
Key West Butterfly and Nature Conservatory, Key West
Lion Country Safari, Loxahatchee
Lowry Park Zoo, Tampa
Naples Zoo, Naples
Palm Beach Zoo at Dreher Park, West Palm Beach
Reptile World Serpentarium, St. Cloud[5]
Santa Fe College Teaching Zoo, Gainesville
Suncoast Primate Sanctuary, Palm Harbor
St. Augustine Alligator Farm Zoological Park, St. Augustine Beach
White Oak Plantation, Jacksonville[6]
Zoo Miami (Miami-Dade Zoological Park and Gardens), Miami
ZooWorld, Panama City Beach, Florida[7]

Georgia
Dewar Wildlife Trust, Morganton [8]
Pine Mountain Wild Animal Safari, Pine Mountain
The Parks at Chehaw, Albany
Wild Adventures, Valdosta
Zoo Atlanta, Atlanta

Hawaii
Honolulu Zoo, Honolulu
Pana'ewa Rainforest Zoo, Hilo

Idaho
Pocatello Zoo, Pocatello
Tautphaus Park Zoo, Idaho Falls
Zoo Boise, Boise

Illinois
Brookfield Zoo, Brookfield
Cosley Zoo, Wheaton
Henson Robinson Zoo, Springfield
Indian Boundary Park Zoo, Chicago
Lincoln Park Zoo, Chicago
Miller Park Zoo, Bloomington
Niabi Zoo, Coal Valley
Peoria Zoo, Peoria
Phillips Park Zoo, Aurora
Serpent Safari, Gurnee
Scovill Zoo, Decatur

Indiana
Black Pine Animal Sanctuary, Albion
Columbian Park Zoo, Lafayette
Fort Wayne Children's Zoo, Fort Wayne
Indianapolis Zoo, Indianapolis
Maple Lane Wildlife Farm, Topeka
Mesker Park Zoo, Evansville
ME's Zoo, Parker City (closed 2008)
Potawatomi Zoo, South Bend
Stapp's Circle S Ranch, Greensburg
Washington Park Zoo, Michigan City
Wolf Park, Battle Ground

Iowa
Blank Park Zoo, Des Moines
Storybook Hill Children's Zoo, Dubuque[9]

Kansas
Brit Spaugh Zoo, Great Bend[10]
Cedar Cove Feline Conservatory & Sanctuary, Louisburg[11]
Clay Center Zoo, Clay Center[12]
David Traylor Zoo of Emporia, Emporia
Eagle Valley Raptor Center, Garden Plain[13]
Hedrick's Exotic Animal Farm, Nickerson[14]
Hutchinson Zoo, Hutchinson
Insect Zoo at Kansas State, Manhattan[15]
Lee Richardson Zoo, Garden City
Prairie Park Nature Center, Lawrence[16]
Ralph Mitchell Zoo, Independence
Rolling Hills Wildlife Adventure, Salina
Safari Zoological Park, Caney[17]
Sedgwick County Zoo, Wichita
Sunset Zoo, Manhattan
Tanganyika Wildlife Park, Goddard[18]
Topeka Zoo, Topeka
Wright Park Zoo, Dodge City

Kentucky
Kentucky Down Under, Horse Cave
Kentucky Reptile Zoo, Slade
Louisville Zoo, Louisville
Senning's Park, Louisville (closed 1939)

Louisiana
Alexandria Zoological Park, Alexandria
Audubon Insectarium, New Orleans
Audubon Zoo, New Orleans
Baton Rouge Zoo, Baton Rouge
Global Wildlife Center, Folsom
High Delta Safari Park, Delhi
Louisiana Purchase Gardens and Zoo, Monroe
Zoo of Acadiana, Lafayette

Maine
York's Wild Kingdom, York Beach

Maryland
Catoctin Wildlife Preserve and Zoo, Thurmont[19]
The Maryland Zoo, Baltimore
Salisbury Zoo, Salisbury
Tristate Zoological Park, Cumberland
Plumpton Park Zoo, Rising Sun

Massachusetts
Berkshire Museum, Pittsfield
Boston Aquarial and Zoological Gardens, Boston
Buttonwood Park Zoo, New Bedford
Capron Park Zoo, Attleboro
Drumlin Farm, Lincoln [20]
Franklin Park Zoo, Boston
Lupa Zoo, Ludlow
Museum of Science, Boston
Southwick's Zoo, Mendon
Stone Zoo, Stoneham
The Zoo in Forest Park, Springfield[21]
Wolf Hollow, Ipswich [22]
ZooQuarium, West Yarmouth

Michigan
Belle Isle Zoo, Detroit (Closed 2005)
Belle Isle Nature Zoo, Detroit
Binder Park Zoo, Battle Creek
Children's Zoo at Celebration Square, Saginaw
Detroit Zoo, Detroit
DeYoung Family Zoo, Wallace (Upper Peninsula only)
Garlyn Zoo, Mackinac County (Upper Peninsula only)
John Ball Zoological Garden, Grand Rapids
Potter Park Zoo, Lansing

Minnesota
Como Park, Zoo, and Conservatory, Saint Paul
Lake Superior Zoo, Duluth[23]
Minnesota Zoo, Apple Valley
Hemker Park & Zoo, Freeport
Pine Grove Zoo, Little Falls
Zollman Zoo, near Byron (a part of Oxbow Park)[24]

Mississippi
Collins Zoo, Collins
Hattiesburg Zoo, Hattiesburg
Jackson Zoo, Jackson
Tupelo Buffalo Park and Zoo, Tupelo

Missouri
Dickerson Park Zoo, Springfield
Endangered Wolf Center, Tyson Research Center
Grant's Farm, St. Louis
Kansas City Zoo, Kansas City
Monsanto Insectarium, St. Louis
Promised Land Zoo, Eagle Rock
Saint Louis Zoo, St. Louis
Wonders of Wildlife Museum & Aquarium, Springfield

Montana
Grizzly & Wolf Discovery Center, West Yellowstone
Montana Grizzly Encounter, Bozeman
Raptors of the Rockies, Bitterroot Mountains[25]
Beartooth Nature Center, near Red Lodge
The Wolf Keep, outside of Missoula
ZooMontana, Billings

Nebraska
Henry Doorly Zoo, Omaha
Lincoln Children's Zoo, Lincoln
Pioneers Park Nature Center, Lincoln
Riverside Park and Zoo, Scottsbluff

Nevada
Sierra Safari Zoo, north of Reno
Southern Nevada Zoological-Botanical Park (Las Vegas Zoo), Las Vegas
Roos-n-More Zoo, Moapa, northeast of Las Vegas

New Hampshire
Charmingfare Farm, Candia[26]
Squam Lakes Natural Science Center, Holderness

New Jersey
Animal Kingdom Zoo, Bordentown
Bergen County Zoological Park, Paramus
Cape May County Park & Zoo, Cape May Court House
Cohanzick Zoo, Bridgeton
Popcorn Park Zoo, Forked River
Space Farms Zoo and Museum, Beemerville
Turtle Back Zoo, West Orange

New Mexico
Alameda Park Zoo, Alamogordo
Albuquerque Biological Park, Albuquerque
American International Rattlesnake Museum, Albuquerque
Hillcrest Park and Zoo, Clovis [27]
Living Desert Zoo and Gardens State Park, Carlsbad
Rio Grande Zoo, Albuquerque
Spring River Zoo, Roswell[28]
Wildlife West Nature Park, Edgewood
Wild Spirit Wolf Sanctuary, Candy Kitchen, New Mexico

New York
Adirondack Animal Land, Gloversville
Bear Mountain State Park
Binghamton Zoo at Ross Park, Binghamton
Bronx Zoo, The Bronx
Buffalo Zoo, Buffalo
Catskill Game Farm (closed 2006)
Central Park Zoo, Manhattan
Fort Rickey Discovery Zoo, Rome
Long Island Game Farm, Manorville
New York State Living Museum, Watertown
Prospect Park Zoo, Brooklyn
Queens Zoo, Queens
Rosamond Gifford Zoo, Syracuse
Seneca Park Zoo, Rochester
Staten Island Zoo, Staten Island
Trevor Zoo, Millbrook
Utica Zoo, Utica

North Carolina
Aloha Safari Zoo, Cameron[29]
Carolina Raptor Center, Huntersville[30]
Carolina Tiger Rescue, Pittsboro
Cold Blooded Encounters, Monroe[31]
Duke Lemur Center, Durham
Greensboro Science Center, Greensboro
Museum of Life and Science, Durham
North Carolina Zoo, Asheboro
Conservators' Center, Burlington
Triangle Metro Zoo, Wake Forest (closed 2006)
Western North Carolina Nature Center, Asheville

North Dakota
Chahinkapa Zoo, Wahpeton
Dakota Zoo, Bismarck
Red River Zoo, Fargo
Roosevelt Park Zoo, Minot

Ohio
African Safari Wildlife Park, Port Clinton
Akron Zoo, Akron
Basson Zoo, Cumberland
Boonshoft Museum of Discovery, Dayton
Cincinnati Zoo and Botanical Garden, Cincinnati
Cleveland Metroparks Zoo, Cleveland
Columbus Zoo and Aquarium, Columbus
Heaven's Corner, West Alexandria
Muskingum County Animal Farm (closed 2011)
Toledo Zoo, Toledo
The Wilds, Cumberland

Oklahoma
G.W. Exotic Animal Foundation, Wynnewood
Little River Zoo, Norman closed in 2011.
Oklahoma City Zoo and Botanical Garden, Oklahoma City
Tulsa Zoo and Living Museum, Tulsa

Oregon
Cascades Raptor Center, Eugene
Great Cats World Park, Cave Junction
Hart's Reptile World, Canby
Oregon Zoo, Portland
West Coast Game Park Safari, Bandon
Wildlife Safari, Winston

Pennsylvania
Animaland Zoological Park, Wellsboro
Claws-n-Paws Wild Animal Park, Lake Ariel
Clyde Peeling's Reptiland, Allenwood
Elmwood Park Zoo, Norristown
Erie Zoo, Erie
Insectarium (Philadelphia), Philadelphia
Lake Tobias Wildlife Park, Halifax
Lehigh Valley Zoo, Schnecksville (Allentown area)
National Aviary, Pittsburgh
Philadelphia Zoo, Philadelphia
Pittsburgh Zoo & PPG Aquarium, Highland Park
T & D's Cats of the World Wild Animal Refuge, Penns Creek
Trexler Nature Preserve, Schnecksville (Allentown area)
Wolf Sanctuary of Pennsylvania, Lititz
ZooAmerica, Hershey

Rhode Island
Roger Williams Park Zoo, Providence
Slater Park Zoo, Pawtucket

South Carolina
Alligator Adventure, North Myrtle Beach
Brookgreen Gardens, Murrells Inlet
Center for Birds of Prey, Awendaw[32]
Charles Towne Landing, Charleston
Greenville Zoo, Greenville
HollyWild Animal Park, Inman
Riverbanks Zoo, Columbia
Waccatee Zoo, Myrtle Beach[33]

South Dakota
Bramble Park Zoo, Watertown
Great Plains Zoo and Delbridge Museum, Sioux Falls
Reptile Gardens, Rapid City

Tennessee
Chattanooga Zoo at Warner Park, Chattanooga
Knoxville Zoo, Knoxville
Memphis Zoo, Memphis
Nashville Zoo at Grassmere, Nashville
The Elephant Sanctuary, Hohenwald

Texas
Abilene Zoological Gardens, Abilene
Austin Zoo, Austin
Bear Creek Pioneers Park Wildlife Habitat/Aviary, Houston
Caldwell Zoo, Tyler
Cameron Park Zoo, Waco
Capitol of Texas Zoo, Cedar Creek[34]
Dallas Zoo, Dallas
El Paso Zoo, El Paso
Ellen Trout Zoo, Lufkin
Fort Worth Zoo, Fort Worth
Fossil Rim Wildlife Center, Glen Rose
Frank Buck Zoo, Gainesville
Gladys Porter Zoo, Brownsville
Houston Zoo, Houston
International Exotic Animal Sanctuary, Boyd[35]
Moody Gardens, Galveston
Natural Bridge Wildlife Ranch, New Braunfels
San Antonio Zoo, San Antonio
Sharkarosa Wildlife Ranch, Pilot Point[36]
The Texas Zoo, Victoria[37]
Tiger Creek Wildlife Refuge, Tyler[38]

Utah
Hogle Zoo, Salt Lake City
Tracy Aviary, Salt Lake City
Wild Kingdom Train Zoo at Lagoon Amusement Park, Farmington
Willow Park Zoo, Logan

Vermont
ECHO Lake Aquarium and Science Center - Burlington
Vermont Institute of Natural Science Raptor Center - Quechee[39]

Virginia
Bluebird Gap Farm, Hampton
Luray Zoo, Luray
Metro Richmond Zoo, Richmond
Mill Mountain Zoo, Roanoke
Natural Bridge Zoo, Natural Bridge
Reston Zoo, Reston
Virginia Safari Park, Natural Bridge
Virginia Zoological Park, Norfolk
Virginia Aquarium, Virginia Beach
Leesburg Animal Park, Leesburg
Hot Springs Zoo, Hot Springs (opens Summer 2014)
Bear Path Acres, Franklin
Wilson's Wild Animal Park, Winchester
Peninsula SPCA Exotic Sanctuary and Petting Zoo, Newport News

Washington
Cat Tales Zoological Park, Spokane
Cougar Mountain Zoo, Issaquah
Northwest Trek Wildlife Park, Eatonville
Olympic Game Farm, Sequim
Point Defiance Zoo & Aquarium, Tacoma
Woodland Park Zoo, Seattle

Washington, D.C.
National Zoological Park, Washington, D.C.

West Virginia
Good Zoo, Wheeling
Perry Wildlife Zoo, Wardensville[40] (closed 2013, reopens as West Virginia State Wildlife Zoo and Aquarium in 2014)
West Virginia State Wildlife Center, French Creek
West Virginia Zoo, Kingwood

Wisconsin
Animal Haven Zoo, Weyauwega[41]
Bear Den Zoo, Waterford[42]
Bay Beach Wildlife Sanctuary, Green Bay[43]
Henry Vilas Zoo, Madison
International Crane Foundation, Baraboo
Irvine Park Zoo, Chippewa Falls[44]
Jo-Don Farms Incorporated, Franksville[45]
Lincoln Park Zoo, Manitowoc
Menominee Park Zoo, Oshkosh[46]
Milwaukee County Zoo, Milwaukee
Northeastern Wisconsin Zoo (NEW Zoo), Green Bay
Ochsner Zoo, Baraboo[47]
Racine Zoo, Racine
Special Memories Zoo, Greenville[48]
Timbavati Wildlife Park, Wisconsin Dells[49]
Wilderness Walk, Hayward[50]
Wildwood Wildlife Park, Minocqua[51]
Wildwood Zoo, Marshfield[52]
Wisconsin Deer Park, Wisconsin Dells[53]
Wisconsin Rapids Municipal Zoo, Wisconsin Rapids[54]

Wyoming
Kindness Ranch Animal Sanctuary, Hartville

*I think that's 384 zoos! *(I'm quite sure that's the most by any country)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: The school field trip, to the Natural history museum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

















List of natural history museums - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Alabama
Alabama Museum of Natural History, Tuscaloosa
Anniston Museum of Natural History, Anniston
Auburn University Museum of Natural History, Auburn
Cook's Natural Science Museum, Decatur
Dauphin Island Sea Lab, Dauphin Island
Mann Wildlife Learning Museum, Montgomery
McWane Science Center, Birmingham
Southern Environmental Center, Birmingham
Weeks Bay Interpretive Center, Fairhope

Alaska
Alaska Museum of Science and Nature, Anchorage
Alaska State Centennial Museum, Juneau
University of Alaska Museum of the North, Fairbanks
Pratt Museum, Homer[4]

Arizona
Arizona Mining and Mineral Museum, Phoenix
Arizona Museum of Natural History, Mesa
Arizona-Sonora Desert Museum, Tucson
Center for Meteorite Studies, Arizona State University, Tempe
International Wildlife Museum, Tucson
Meteor Crater, Winslow
Museum of Northern Arizona, Flagstaff
Petrified Forest National Park, Navajo County
University of Arizona Mineral Museum, Tucson

Arkansas
Turner Neal Museum of Natural History, Monticello

California
Berkeley Natural History Museums, Berkeley
Bohart Museum of Entomology, Davis
Bowers Museum, Santa Ana
Buena Vista Museum of Natural History, Bakersfield
California Academy of Sciences, San Francisco
California Mining and Mineral Museum, Mariposa
CuriOdyssey, San Mateo
Entomology Research Museum, University of California, Riverside, Riverside
Fallbrook Gem and Mineral Society Museum, Fallbrook
Gateway Science Museum, Chico
Great Valley Museum of Natural History, Modesto
Hi-Desert Nature Museum, Yucca Valley
Humboldt State University Natural History Museum, Arcata
Humboldt State University Wildlife Museum, Arcata
Imperial Valley College Desert Museum, Ocotillo
Maturango Museum, Ridgecrest
Morro Bay State Park Museum of Natural History, Morro Bay
Museum of Vertebrate Zoology, Berkeley
Natural History Museum of Los Angeles County, Los Angeles
Oakland Museum of California, Oakland
Pacific Grove Museum of Natural History, Pacific Grove
Page Museum - La Brea Tar Pits, Los Angeles
Petaluma Wildlife and Natural Science Museum, Petaluma
Point Vicente Interpretive Center, Rancho Palos Verdes
Randall Museum, Corona Heights Park, San Francisco
San Diego Natural History Museum, San Diego
Santa Barbara Museum of Natural History, Santa Barbara
Santa Cruz Museum of Natural History, Santa Cruz
Sierra College Natural History Museum, Rocklin
Western Science Center, Hemet
University of California Museum of Paleontology, Berkeley
World Museum of Natural History, Riverside

Colorado
Denver Museum of Nature and Science, Denver
Dinosaur Depot Museum, Cañon City
May Natural History Museum of the Tropics, Colorado Springs
Morrison Natural History Museum, Morrison
Museum of Western Colorado's Dinosaur Journey Museum, Fruita
University of Colorado Museum of Natural History, Boulder
The Wildlife Experience, Parker

Connecticut
Bruce Museum of Arts and Science, Greenwich
Connecticut Audubon Society Birdcraft Museum and Sanctuary, Fairfield
Connecticut State Museum of Natural History, Storrs
Peabody Museum of Natural History at Yale University, New Haven
Stamford Museum and Nature Center, Stamford

Delaware
Delaware Museum of Natural History, Wilmington
University of Delaware Mineralogical Museum, Newark

District of Columbia
National Geographic Museum at Explorers Hall, Washington, D.C.
National Museum of Natural History, Smithsonian Institution, Washington, D.C.

Florida
Bailey-Matthews Shell Museum, Sanibel
Florida Museum of Natural History, Gainesville

Georgia
Fernbank Museum of Natural History, Atlanta
Georgia Museum of Natural History, Athens
Georgia Southern University Museum, Statesboro

Hawaii
Bernice P. Bishop Museum, Honolulu
Dinosaurs in Hawaii, Honolulu Community College, Honolulu
Koke'e Natural History Museum, Kauai

Idaho
Idaho Museum of Natural History, Pocatello
Orma J. Smith Museum of Natural History, at College of Idaho in Caldwell.

Illinois
Burpee Museum of Natural History, Rockford
Elgin Public Museum, Elgin
Field Museum of Natural History, Chicago
Jurica-Suchy Nature Museum, Benedictine University, Lisle
Illinois State Museum, Springfield
Midwest Museum of Natural History, Sycamore
Peggy Notebaert Nature Museum, Chicago

Indiana
Sumner B. Sheets Museum of Wildlife and Marine Exhibits, Huntington

Iowa

Battle Hill Museum of Natural History, Battle Creek
Museum of Natural History, University of Iowa
Putnam Museum, Davenport
University Museum, University of Northern Iowa, Cedar Falls

Kansas
Johnston Geology Museum, Emporia
Pratt Education Center, Pratt
Schmidt Museum of Natural History, Emporia
Sternberg Museum of Natural History, Hays
University of Kansas Natural History Museum, Lawrence

Kentucky
Cumberland Inn Museum - Henkelmann Life Science Collection, Williamsburg

Louisiana
Lafayette Natural History Museum & Planetarium, Lafayette
Louisiana Museum of Natural History, Baton Rouge

Maine
George B. Dorr Museum of Natural History, Bar Harbor
L. C. Bates Museum, Hinckley
Maine State Museum, Augusta
Northern Maine Museum of Science, Presque Isle
The Nylander Museum, Caribou
Wilson Museum, Castine

Maryland
Peale Museum, Baltimore

Massachusetts
Beneski Museum of Natural History, at Amherst College
Berkshire Museum, Pittsfield
Cape Cod Museum of Natural History, Brewster
EcoTarium, Worcester
Harvard Museum of Natural History, Cambridge
Marion Natural History Museum, Marion
Natural Science Museum in Hinchman House, Maria Mitchell Association, Nantucket

Michigan
A. E. Seaman Mineral Museum, Houghton
Card Wildlife Education Center and Wildlife Museum, Big Rapids
Central Michigan University Museum of Cultural and Natural History, Mount Pleasant
Cranbrook Institute of Science, Bloomfield Hills
Kingman Museum, Battle Creek
Michigan State University Museum, East Lansing
University of Michigan Exhibit Museum of Natural History, Ann Arbor

Minnesota
Bell Museum of Natural History, Minneapolis

Mississippi
Mississippi Entomological Museum, Mississippi State University, Starkville
Mississippi Museum of Natural Science, Jackson

Missouri
Joplin Museum Complex, Joplin
Kansas City Museum, Kansas City
Maramec Museum at Maramec Spring Park, St. James
University of Missouri-Columbia Enns Entomology Museum, Columbia
Museum of Science and Natural History, run by the Academy of Science, St. Louis

Montana
Carter County Museum, Ekalaka
Makoshika Dinosaur Museum, Glendive
Museum of the Rockies, Bozeman
Phillips County Museum, Malta
Two Medicine Dinosaur Center, Bynum
Wildlife Museum of the West, Ennis
Philip L. Wright Zoological Museum, Missoula

Nebraska
Hastings Museum of Natural and Cultural History, Hastings
Trailside Museum of Natural History at Fort Robinson State Park, Crawford
University of Nebraska State Museum, Lincoln

Nevada
Las Vegas Natural History Museum, Las Vegas
Marjorie Barrick Museum of Natural History, Las Vegas

New Hampshire
The Little Nature Museum at Gould Hill Orchards, Hopkinton
Squam Lakes Natural Science Center, Holderness
Woodman Institute, Dover

New Jersey
Morris Museum, Morristown
New Jersey State Museum, Trenton
Newark Museum, Newark
Rutgers University Geology Museum, New Brunswick

New Mexico
American International Rattlesnake Museum, Albuquerque
Eastern New Mexico University Natural History Museum, Eastern New Mexico University, Portales
Las Cruces Museum of Natural History, Las Cruces
Mesalands Community College's Dinosaur Museum, Tucumcari
Miles Mineral Museum, Portales
Museum of Southwestern Biology, University of New Mexico, Albuquerque
New Mexico Bureau of Geology and Mineral Resources Museum, Socorro
New Mexico Museum of Natural History and Science, Albuquerque
Piedra Lumbre Education & Visitor Center, Abiquiú
Ruth Hall Museum of Paleontology, Abiquiú

New York
American Museum of Natural History, New York City
Buffalo Museum of Science, Buffalo
Cornell University Museum of Vertebrates, Ithaca
Dinosaur Walk Museum, Riverhead
Hudson Highlands Nature Museum, Cornwall-on-Hudson
Hudson River Museum, Yonkers
Museum of Long Island Natural Sciences, Stony Brook University, Stony Brook
Museum of the Earth, Ithaca
Natural History Museum of the Adirondacks, The WILD Center, Tupper Lake
New York State Museum, Albany
Niagara Science Museum, Niagara Falls
Paleontological Research Institution, Ithaca
Pember Museum of Natural History, Granville
South Fork Natural History Museum, Bridgehampton, New York
Tackapausha Museum and Preserve, Seaford
Trailside Museums and Zoo, Bear Mountain State Park
Vanderbilt Museum, Centerport

North Carolina
Aurora Fossil Museum, Aurora
Cape Fear Museum, Wilmington
Colburn Earth Science Museum, Asheville
McKinney Geology Teaching Museum, Boone
Museum of Coastal Carolina, Ocean Isle Beach
Museum of North Carolina Minerals, Spruce Pine
North Carolina Maritime Museum, Beaufort
North Carolina Museum of Forestry, Whiteville
North Carolina Museum of Life and Science, Durham
North Carolina Museum of Natural Sciences, Raleigh
Onslow County Museum, Richlands
Rankin Museum of American Heritage, Ellerbe
Schiele Museum of Natural History, Gastonia

North Dakota
Dakota Dinosaur Museum, Dickinson
Pioneer Trails Regional Museum, Bowman

Ohio
Boonshoft Museum of Discovery, Dayton
Cincinnati Museum of Natural History & Science, Cincinnati
Cleveland Museum of Natural History, Cleveland
Karl Limper Geology Museum, Oxford

Oklahoma
Sam Noble Oklahoma Museum of Natural History, Norman
The Museum of Osteology, Oklahoma City

Oregon
High Desert Museum, Bend
University of Oregon Museum of Natural and Cultural History, Eugene
World Forestry Center, Portland

Pennsylvania
Academy of Natural Sciences, Philadelphia
Carnegie Museum of Natural History, Pittsburgh
Delaware County Institute of Science, Media
Earth & Mineral Sciences Museum and Art Galleryat Penn State, University Park
Everhart Museum, Scranton
Four Mills Barn, Ambler
Frost Entomological Museum, University Park
Insectarium, Philadelphia
Mütter Museum, Philadelphia
North Museum of Natural History and Science, Lancaster
Oakes Museum of Natural History, Mechanicsburg
Pymatuning Wildlife Learning Center, Linesville
State Museum of Pennsylvania, Harrisburg
Reading Public Museum, West Reading
Wagner Free Institute of Science, Philadelphia

Rhode Island
Edna Lawrence Nature Lab, Rhode Island School of Design, Providence
Rhode Island Museum of Natural History and Planetarium, Providence

South Carolina
Bob Campbell Geology Museum, Clemson
Charleston Museum, Charleston
Clemson University Arthropod Collection, Clemson
Coastal Discovery Museum, Hilton Head Island
McKissick Museum, Columbia
South Carolina State Museum, Columbia

South Dakota
The Journey Museum, Rapid City
The Mammoth Site Museum of Hot Springs, SD, Hot Springs
Museum of Geology, South Dakota School of Mines & Technology, Rapid City

Tennessee
Frank H. McClung Museum, Knoxville
Gray Fossil Museum, Gray

Texas
Brazos Valley Museum of Natural History, Bryan
Centennial Museum and Chihuahuan Desert Gardens, El Paso
Heard Natural Science Museum and Wildlife Sanctuary, McKinney
Houston Museum of Natural Science, Houston
John C. Freeman Weather Museum, Houston
Mayborn Museum Complex, Waco
Perot Museum of Nature and Science, Dallas
Texas Memorial Museum, Austin
Natural Science Research Laboratory, and the Museum of Texas Tech University, Lubbock

Utah
BYU Earth Science Museum, Provo
College of Eastern Utah Prehistoric Museum, Price
John Hutchings Museum of Natural History, Lehi
Monte L. Bean Life Science Museum,[5] Provo
Museum of Moab, Moab
Museum of the San Rafael, Castle Dale
Natural History Museum of Utah, Salt Lake City
North American Museum of Ancient Life, Lehi
Paunsaugunt Wildlife Museum, Bryce
Rosenbruch Wildlife Museum, St. George
St. George Dinosaur Discovery Site at Johnson Farm, St. George
The Dinosaur Museum, Blanding
Union Station Natural History Museum, Ogden
Utah Field House of Natural History, Vernal
Weber State University Museum of Natural Science, Ogden

Vermont
Birds of Vermont Museum, Huntington
Fairbanks Museum and Planetarium, St. Johnsbury
Montshire Museum of Science, Norwich
The Nature Museum at Grafton, Grafton
Perkins Geology Museum at the University of Vermont, Burlington
Southern Vermont Natural History Museum, Marlboro

Virginia
Hostetter Museum of Natural History, Suter Science Center, Eastern Mennonite University, Harrisonburg
James Madison University Mineral Museum, Harrisonburg
Museum of the Middle Appalachians, Saltville
Virginia Living Museum, Newport News
Virginia Museum of Natural History, Martinsville
Virginia Tech Geosciences Museum, Blacksburg

Washington
Burke Museum of Natural History and Culture, Seattle
Charles R. Conner Museum, Washington State University, Pullman
Of Sea & Shore Museum, Port Gamble
Seattle Art Museum, Seattle
Slater Museum of Natural History, Tacoma
Stonerose Interpretive Center and Fossil Site, Republic
The Whale Museum, Friday Harbor

West Virginia
West Virginia Geological and Economic Survey's Museum of Geology and Natural History, Morgantown
West Virginia Natural History Museum, Morgantown

Wisconsin
Cable Natural History Museum, Cable
Kenosha Public Museum, Kenosha, Wisconsin
Milwaukee Public Museum, Milwaukee
University of Wisconsin–Stevens Point Museum of Natural History, Stevens Point
UW–Madison Geology Museum, Madison

Wyoming
Tate Geological Museum, Casper
Werner Wildlife Museum, Casper
Draper Museum of Natural History, Buffalo Bill Historical Center, Cody
National Bighorn Sheep Interpretive Center, Dubois
Natural History Museum of Western Wyoming College, Rock Springs
University of Wyoming Geological Museum, Laramie
University of Wyoming Insect Museum, Laramie

*285 Natural Science Museums*


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

We have a looooong way to go in this museum list BTW

List of museums in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"According to the American Alliance of Museums, there are at least 17,500 museums in the US."


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> Strong National Museum of Play Rochester New York



The best one!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The best one!



How about...
The National Museum of Roller Skating

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> How about...
> The National Museum of Roller Skating



Noted. I just might swing by Nebraska for this!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: The school field trip, to the Science museum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
















List of science centers in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
(I'm not going to list them all out...too many.... 426 Science Museums )


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: The school field trip, to the Planetarium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia















List of planetariums - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Alabama*
W.A. Gayle Planetarium, Montgomery

*Alaska*
Thomas Planetarium at the Anchorage Museum, [121], Anchorage
Marie Drake Planetarium, [122], Juneau

*Arkansas*
EpiSphere at the Aerospace Education Center, Little Rock

*Arizona*
Dorrance Planetarium at the Arizona Science Center, [123], Phoenix
Flandrau Science Center at the University of Arizona, [124], Tucson

*California*
Palomar College Planetarium, [125], San Marcos, CA
The Discovery Museum, Science and Space Center, [126] Sacramento, California
Charles F. Hager Planetarium at San Francisco State University, [127], San Francisco
Chabot Space & Science Center, [128], Oakland
Fujitsu Planetarium at De Anza College, [129], Cupertino
Griffith Observatory, Los Angeles
Holt Planetarium, Lawrence Hall of Science, Berkeley
Morrison Planetarium at the California Academy of Sciences, [130], San Francisco
The Great Valley Museum Planetarium, at Modesto Junior College Science Community Center (Opening to the public October 2014), [131], Modesto
Rosicrucian Egyptian Museum, San Jose - a purpose-built planetarium rendered in an Ancient Egyptian architectural style
Schreder Planetarium, Redding
Tessman Planetarium at Santa Ana College, Santa Ana

*Colorado*
Fiske Planetarium and Science Center at the University of Colorado at Boulder, [132], Boulder
Gates Planetarium at Denver Museum of Nature and Science, [133], Denver

*Connecticut*
The Discovery Museum, [134], Bridgeport
The Children's Museum, [135], West Hartford
Leitner Family Observatory and Planetarium at Yale University, New Haven
Treworgy Planetarium at Mystic Seaport, Mystic

*District of Columbia*
Albert Einstein Planetarium, National Air and Space Museum, Smithsonian Institution
Rock Creek Park Planetarium, [136]

*Florida*
Alexander Brest Planetarium, Museum of Science & History, Jacksonville, using a Konica Super MediaGlobe II projector, the first in Florida
BCC Planetarium & Observatory, [137], Cocoa
Buehler Planetarium and Observatory, [138], Davie, Florida
The Challenger Learning Center, [139], Tallahassee
Kika Silva Pla Planetarium, [140], Gainesville, opened to the public in September 2007 and located on the Northwest Campus of Santa Fe College
Miami Museum of Science & Planetarium, Miami, opened in 1966
Seminole State College Planetarium at Seminole State College of Florida, [141], Sanford

*Georgia*
Fernbank Planetarium at the Fernbank Science Center, Atlanta
Mark Smith Planetarium at the Museum of Arts and Sciences, [142], Macon
Omnisphere Theater, Coca-Cola Challenger Space Science Center, Columbus State University, Columbus
Rollins Planetarium at Young Harris College, [143], Young Harris
Tellus Planetarium at Tellus: Northwest Georgia Science Museum, Cartersville

*Guam*
University of Guam Planetarium, Agana

*Hawaii*
Imiloa Astronomy Center of Hawaii, [144], Hilo
Jhamandas Watumull Planetarium at the Bernice P. Bishop Museum, [145], Honolulu

*Idaho*
Capital High School, Boise

* Illinois*
Adler Planetarium, Chicago
Cernan Earth and Space Center, Triton College, River Grove
Illinois State University Planetarium, [146], Normal
Lakeview Museum planetarium [147], Peoria
Staerkel Planetarium, Parkland College, Champaign
Strickler Planetarium at Olivet Nazarene University, [148], Bourbonnais
Waubonsie Valley High School planetarium [149], Aurora

*Indiana*
Bellmont High School, Decatur
Marion High School, Marion
SpaceQuest Planetarium (Indianapolis Children's Museum), Indianapolis, Indiana

*Iowa*
Bettendorf High School, Bettendorf

*Kansas*
Justice Planetarium at the Kansas Cosmosphere and Space Center, [150], Hutchinson

*Kentucky*
Gheen's Science Hall & Rauch Planetarium at University of Louisville, [151], Louisville
East Kentucky Science Center, [152], Prestonsburg
Golden Pond Planetarium, [153], Golden Pond
Hardin Planetarium at Western Kentucky University, [154], Bowling Green
Hummel Planetarium at Eastern Kentucky University, Richmond
Star Theater, [155], at Morehead State University, Morehead

*Louisiana*
Irene W. Pennington Planetarium, [156], Baton Rouge
Dayna & Ronald L. Sawyer Space Dome Planetarium, Shreveport

*Maine*
Maynard F. Jordan Planetarium at the University of Maine, [157], Orono

*Maryland*
Arthur Storer Planetarium, Prince Frederick, named after the first astronomer in the American colonies and the original namesake of Halley's Comet
Davis Planetarium at the Maryland Science Center, [158], Baltimore

*Massachusetts*
Framingham State College Planetarium, Framingham
George Alden Planetarium at the Ecotarium, Worcester
Charles Hayden Planetarium at the Museum of Science, Boston
Seymour Planetarium at the Springfield Science Museum, Springfield, the oldest operating planetarium in the United States[2]

*Michigan*
Abrams Planetarium, Michigan State University, East Lansing
Argus Planetarium, [159], Ann Arbor
Cranbrook Planetarium, [160], Bloomfield Hills
Dassault Systemes Planetarium, Detroit
Delta College Planetarium & Learning Center, [161], Bay City
Kingman Museum Planetarium, Battle Creek
Longway Planetarium, [162], Flint
Roger B. Chaffee Planetarium, Public Museum of Grand Rapids, Grand Rapids
Mount Clemens High School, Mount Clemens, Michigan
Roseville High School, Roseville, Michigan
Shiras Planetarium, [163], Marquette

*Minnesota*
Como Planetarium, Como Park Elementary School, St. Paul [164]
Marshall W. Alworth Planetarium, University of Minnesota Duluth, Duluth, Minnesota [165]
Mayo High School, Rochester
Minneapolis Planetarium, Minneapolis Public Library, Minneapolis. Demolished in 2002 along with the Minneapolis Public Library's central branch. A new public library opened in its place in 2006, and a new Minnesota Planetarium with modern digital projection capabilities was planned to be added to the building. However, a new planetarium was never realized.
SMSU Planetarium, Southwest Minnesota State University, Marshall [166]

*Mississippi*
Russell C. Davis Planetarium, [167], Jackson

*Missouri*
Gottlieb Planetarium, [168], Kansas City, Missouri
James S. McDonnell Planetarium, St. Louis

* Nebraska*
Mallory Kountze Planetarium (UNO), Omaha
Martin Luther King, Jr. Planetarium, Omaha
Ralph Mueller Planetarium, Lincoln [169]

*Nevada*
Fleischmann Planetarium & Science Center, Reno

*New Hampshire*
McAuliffe-Shepard Discovery Center, [170], Concord

*New Jersey*
Dreyfuss Planetarium at the Newark Museum, [171], Newark
Lenape Valley Regional High School, Stanhope
Longo Planetarium at County College of Morris, [172], Randolph
New Jersey State Museum Planetarium, Trenton
Princeton Day School Planetarium, Princeton
Robert J Novins Planetarium at Ocean County College, [173], Toms River
The Planetarium at RVCC, North Branch

*New Mexico*
The Planetarium at the New Mexico Museum of Natural History & Science, [174], Albuquerque

*New York*
Andrus Planetarium, Hudson River Museum, Yonkers
Corning Community College Planetarium, Corning
Edwin Hubble Planetarium, in Edward R. Murrow High School, Brooklyn
Hayden Planetarium, American Museum of Natural History, New York City
Muse Planetarium, Brooklyn Children's Museum, Brooklyn
Northeast Bronx Planetarium, in Harry Truman High School, Bronx
Strasenburgh Planetarium, Rochester Museum and Science Center, Rochester
Suits-Bueche Planetarium, Schenectady
Tupper Planetarium, Centereach High School Centereach, New York
Vanderbilt Planetarium, Vanderbilt Museum, Centerport
Wagner College Planetarium, Staten Island
Williamsville North High School, Williamsville, New York [175]

* North Carolina*
Cummins Planetarium at the Rocky Mount Children's Museum & Science Center, [176], Rocky Mount
Ingram Planetarium [177], Sunset Beach
Kelly Planetarium at Discovery Place, Charlotte
Margaret C. Woodson Planetarium at Horizons Unlimited, [178], Salisbury
Morehead Planetarium and Science Center at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill, [179], Chapel Hill - the first planetarium built on a U.S. college campus
Schiele Museum of Natural History and Planetarium, Gastonia
Millholand Planetarium at Catawba Science Center, Catawba
Greensboro Science Center, Greensboro
SciPlanetarium at SciWorks, Winston-Salem
Neuseway Nature Center and Planetarium, Kinston
Robeson County Planetarium Science and Technology, [180], Lumberton (limited public shows)
Rowan-Salisbury School System's Margaret C. Woodson Planetarium in Salisbury (limited public shows)
Fayetteville State University Planetarium, Fayetteville (limited public shows)
ECSU Khan Planetarium at Elizabeth City State University in Elizabeth City

*Ohio*
Anderson Hancock Planetarium, [181], Marietta College, Marietta
Appold Planetarium, [182], Lourdes University, Sylvania
BGSU Planetarium, Bowling Green State University, Bowling Green
Clark Planetarium, [183], Shawnee State University, Portsmouth - the first Konica-Minolta Mediaglobe 3D system in the United States
Drake Planetarium & Science Center, [184], Cincinnati
Hoover-Price Planetarium at McKinley Presidential Library & Museum, [185], Canton
Ritter Planetarium & Brooks Observatory, University of Toledo, [186], Toledo
Shafran Planetarium at Cleveland Museum of Natural History, [187], Cleveland
Ward-Beecher Planetarium at Youngstown State University, [188], Youngstown
Westlake Schools Planetarium, Westlake

*Oklahoma*
James E. Bertelsmeyer Planetarium at the Tulsa Air and Space Museum & Planetarium, Tulsa
Kirkpatrick Planetarium at the Omniplex Science Museum, Oklahoma City

*Oregon*
Harry C. Kendall Planetarium, Oregon Museum of Science and Industry, Portland
North Medford High School Planetarium, Medford Oregon

*Pennsylvania*
Buhl Digital Dome, [189], Carnegie Science Center, Pittsburgh
Fels Planetarium at the Franklin Institute, Philadelphia
Hatter Planetarium at Gettysburg College, Gettysburg
Planetarium at the Reading Public Museum, Reading
Seneca Valley High School, Harmony
Steel Valley High School, Munhall
Bethlehem-Center Middle School, Fredericktown

*Puerto Rico*
UPRM Planetarium, University of Puerto Rico at Mayagüez, Mayagüez

*Rhode Island*
 Roger Williams Park Museum of Natural History and Planetarium, Providence

*Tennessee*
Bays Mountain Planetarium at Bays Mountain Park, Kingsport
CyberSphere Digital Theater at the Renaissance Center, [190], Dickson
Sudekum Planetarium at Adventure Science Center, Nashville

*Texas*
Angelo State Planetarium, Angelo State University, San Angelo
Burke Baker Planetarium at the Houston Museum of Natural Science, Houston
Center for Earth and Space Science Education, Tyler Junior College, Tyler - most advanced planetarium in the state of Texas
Gene Roddenberry Planetarium, El Paso
Noble Planetarium, Museum of Science & History, Fort Worth
The Planetarium at UT Arlington, Arlington
Scobee Planetarium, San Antonio College, San Antonio - Opened to the public in 1961, closed for renovations in 2012, scheduled to reopen in 2014.
The Stephen F. Austin Planetarium at Stephen F. Austin State University, Nacogdoches

*Utah*
Royden G. Derrick Planetarium, [191] at Brigham Young University in Provo, Utah - shows created and run by BYU Astronomical Society
Clark Planetarium, Salt Lake City
Ott Planetarium at Weber State University in Ogden - produces original content for small planetaria with an all-undergraduate production team

* Virginia*
Chesapeake Planetarium, [192] Chesapeake
David M. Brown Planetarium, Arlington
J. Calder Wicker Planetarium, Fork Union
Hopkins Planetarium at the Science Museum of Western Virginia, [193], Roanoke
John C. Wells Planetarium, [194], Harrisonburg
Mary D. Pretlow Planetarium, [195], Norfolk
Norfolk State University Planetarium, [196], Norfolk
Radford University Planetarium, [197], Radford
Virginia Living Museum, Newport News

*Washington*
Pacific Planetarium, Bremerton
Willard Smith Planetarium at the Pacific Science Center, Seattle
University of Washington Planetarium, Seattle

*Wisconsin*
Daniel F. Soref National Geographic Dome Theater and Planetarium, Milwaukee
Manfred Olsen Planetarium at the University of Wisconsin-Milwaukee, Milwaukee

177 Planetariums

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: The school field trip, to the Omnimax - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia theater.












OmniMax theater (domed IMAX)





Alabama
Birmingham – IMAX Dome, McWane Center (15/70 mm, 2D)[115]
Huntsville – Spacedome IMAX, US Space and Rocket Center (15/70 mm, 2D)[116]
Mobile – IMAX Dome, Gulf Coast Exploreum (15/70 mm, 2D)[117]

California
Anaheim – Soarin' Over California, Disney California Adventure Park. IMAX Dome. Used only for the ride.[122] (15/70 mm)
San Diego – Ruben H. Fleet Space Theater and Science Center (15/70 mm, 2D). The world's first IMAX Dome (Omnimax) screen.[127]
San Jose – IMAX Dome, The Tech Museum of Innovation (15/70 mm, 2D)[129]

Florida
Orlando – Soarin', Epcot, Walt Disney World. IMAX Dome. Used only for the ride. (15/70 mm)
Orlando – The Simpsons Ride, Universal Studios Florida. IMAX Dome. Used only for the ride. (15/70 mm)
Tampa – IMAX Dome, Museum of Science & Industry (15/70 mm, 2D)

Illinois
Chicago – OMNIMAX, Museum of Science and Industry (15/70 mm, 2D)[144]

Iowa
Des Moines – Blank IMAX Dome Theater - Science Center of Iowa (15/70 mm, 2D)

Kansas
Hutchinson – IMAX Dome, Kansas Cosmosphere and Space Center (15/70 mm, 2D)[147]

Louisiana
Shreveport – IMAX Dome, Sci-Port Discovery Center (15/70 mm, 2D)

Massachusetts
Boston – Mugar Omni Theater, Museum of Science (15/70 mm, 2D)[153]

Michigan
Detroit, Michigan - Chrysler IMAX Dome, Michigan Science Center

Minnesota
St. Paul – Science Museum of Minnesota (15/70 mm, 2D). A dual-screen system with both a standard IMAX screen and a dome screen.[157]

Missouri
St. Louis – OMNIMAX, St. Louis Science Center (15/70 mm, 2D)[159]

New Jersey
Jersey City – Liberty Science Center. (15/70 mm, 2D). The largest IMAX Dome theater in the US.[168]

New York
Syracuse – Bristol Omnitheater, Milton J. Rubenstein Museum of Science and Technology (15/70 mm, 2D)[172]

North Carolina
Charlotte – Charlotte Observer IMAX Dome Theatre, Discovery Place (15/70 mm, 2D)[175]

Ohio
Cincinnati – OMNIMAX, Cincinnati Museum Center at Union Terminal (15/70 mm, 2D)[178]
Cleveland – OMNIMAX, Great Lakes Science Center (15/70 mm, 2D)[179]

Oklahoma
Oklahoma City - OMNIDOME [182] at the Science Museum Oklahoma

Pennsylvania
Philadelphia – Omnimax, Franklin Institute Science Museum (15/70 mm, 2D)
Pittsburgh – Omnimax, Carnegie Science Center (15/70 mm, 2D)

Texas
Fort Worth – Omni Theater (IMAX Dome), Fort Worth Museum of Science and History (15/70 mm, 2D)[195]

Virginia
Richmond – IMAX Ethyl Dome, Science Museum of Virginia (15/70 mm, 3D) -- largest screen in Virginia[206]

Wisconsin
Milwaukee – IMAX Dome, Milwaukee Public Museum (15/70 mm, 3D)[209]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: The School bus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Outside of North America, the yellow school bus is not as common; buses used for the purpose of student transport are typically closer in design to mass-transit buses. These buses may be painted yellow or other similar shades, but school bus yellow is not a government specification like it is on school buses from the United States or Canada and so is generally seen only on buses imported from North America. School buses outside of North America typically do not have traffic priority while loading or unloading students; school bus traffic stop laws differ from North American counterparts (if they exist at all)"

















Environmental Benefits - American School Bus Council
"Some 480,000 school buses carry 25 million children— more than half of America’s schoolchildren — each day, making the school bus industry the largest form of mass transit in the United States."

*Safety*
Standard No. 217 - Bus Emergency Exits and Window Retention and Release September 1, 1973 This established requirements for bus window retention and release to reduce the likelihood of passenger ejection in crashes, and for emergency exits to facilitate passenger exit in emergencies. It also requires that each school bus have an interlock system to prevent the engine starting if an emergency door is locked, and an alarm that sounds if an emergency door is not fully closed while the engine is running.

Standard No. 220 - School Bus Rollover Protection April 1, 1977 This established performance requirements for school bus rollover protection, to reduce deaths and injuries from failure of a school bus body structure to withstand forces encountered in rollover crashes.

Standard No. 221 - School Bus Body Joint Strength April 1, 1977 This established requirements for the strength of the body panel joints in school bus bodies, to reduce deaths and injuries resulting from structural collapse of school bus bodies during crashes.

Standard No. 222 - School Bus Passenger Seating and Crash Protection April 1, 1977 This established occupant protection requirements for school bus passenger seating and restraining barriers, to reduce deaths and injuries from the impact of school bus occupants against structures within the vehicle during crashes and sudden driving maneuvers.

Standard No. 301 - Fuel System Integrity - School Buses April 1, 1977 This specified requirements for the integrity of motor vehicle fuel systems, to reduce the likelihood of fuel spillage and resultant fires during and after crashes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Food Machine | America Revealed | PBS

Center pivot irrigation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Concentrated Animal Feeding Operation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Bee hive truck (travels across the US)









*Food Machine*
Over the past century, an American industrial revolution has given rise to the biggest, most productive food machine the world has ever known.

In this episode, host Yul Kwon explores how this machine feeds nearly 300 million Americans every day. He discovers engineering marvels we’ve created by putting nature to work and takes a look at the costs of our insatiable appetite on our health and environment.

For the first time in human history, less than 2% of the population can feed the other 98%. Yul embarks on a trip that begins with a pizza delivery route in New York City then goes across country to California’s Central Valley, where nearly 50% of America’s fruits, nuts and vegetables are grown and skydives into the heartland for an aerial look of our farmlands.

He meets the men and women who keep us fed 365 days a year—everyone from industrial to urban farmers, crop dusting pilots to long distance bee truckers, modern day cowboys to the pizza deliveryman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Satellite radio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sick of crappy FM radio in your car...move to the digital age!
Satellite Radio is like cable tv...tons of channels at your fingertips and available across the country.
List of XM Satellite Radio channels - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
List of Sirius Satellite Radio stations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Available in most cars - commercial free!


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> Life in the USA: Satellite radio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Sick of crappy FM radio in your car...move to the digital age!
> Satellite Radio is like cable tv...tons of channels at your fingertips and available across the country.
> List of XM Satellite Radio channels - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> List of Sirius Satellite Radio stations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Available in most cars - commercial free!
> View attachment 110454



XM used to be much better before it merged with Sirius. Now they have the same canned crappy DJs on many channels and endless self-promotion adverts. Sigh.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> XM used to be much better before it merged with Sirius. Now they have the same canned crappy DJs on many channels and endless self-promotion adverts. Sigh.



I eventually let my XM subscription run out. I used to get it for almost free back in 2005-2008. I think they charged me $5/month. You could really negotiate with them...and they'd bend.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Pandora Radio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Watching streaming movies on-demand, Netflix - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Radio broadcasting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

FCC Reports that the Number of Radio Stations in the U.S. Increased last Quarter - Radio Survivor

*As of June 30, 2014:*
AM Stations: 4,721 (down from 4,726 in 3/14 )
FM Commercial Stations: 6,622 (down from 6,624 in 3/14)
FM Educational Stations: 4,082 (up from 4,057 in 3/14)
*Total Radio Stations: 15,425 (up from 15,406 in 3/14) *











"


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Digital Broadcast television systems - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia











Lists of television stations in North America - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"According to the FCC, as of March 31, 2011, there are *1022 UHF commercial television stations*, *360 VHF commercial television stations*, *285 UHF educational television stations* and 1*07 VHF educational television stations*, plus 439 Class A UHF television stations, 76 Class A VHF television stations, 3043 UHF television translators, 1411 VHF television translators, 1656 UHF low-power television stations and 516 VHF low-power television stations. Please note that these lists only covers broadcast stations."

Digital television transition in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"For full-power TV stations, the transition went into effect on Friday June 12, 2009, with stations ending regular programming on their analog signals no later than 11:59 pm local time that day"

Digital television - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"The transmission of audio and video by digitally processed and multiplexed signal, in contrast to the totally analog and channel separated signals used by analog television."


The 5 largest broadcast Digital TV networks (NBC, CBS, FOX, ABC, CW):





http://tarlton.law.utexas.edu/exhibits/mason_&_associates/documents/timeline.pdf
*US TV History:*
1931: CBS begins experimental television programming.
1941: The FCC authorizes commercial television to begin on July 1
1954: The first all electronic color television sets are Westinghouse's and the RCA CT100, selling for $1,000. Just over half of all American households own televisions.
1965: "Early Bird," the first international communications satellite, is launched (Intelsat I).
1972: Half the televisions in homes are color sets.
1978: 98% of U.S. households own at least one television.
1982: Dolby surround sound for home sets is introduced.
1986: Stereo sound in television broadcasting is available in all major U.S. population centers.
1991: U.S. testing of HDTV systems begins.
1993: Anticipating HDTV, RCA introduces the first widescreen 16:9 aspect television models.
1995: Flat screen plasma display televisions are introduced
2004: A little more than 98% of American households have a television and the average home has more than two. There are more than 300 cable networks.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: High-definition television in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"High-definition television (HDTV) in the United States was introduced in 1998 and has since become increasingly popular and dominant in the television market. Hundreds of HD channels are available in millions of homes and businesses both terrestrially and via subscription services such as satellite, cable and IPTV. In January 2013, Nielsen Media Research reported that 75% of American homes contain at least one HDTV."

There are approximately 200 HD channels available (not including on-demand).


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Digital cable - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and Cable television in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia











Rank Provider
1. Comcast
2. Time Warner Cable
3. AT&T U-verse
4. Verizon FiOS
5. Cox Communications
6. Charter Communications
7. Cablevision
8. Bright House Networks
9. Suddenlink Communication
10. Mediacom
11. WOW!
12. Cable One
13. RCN Corporation
14. Atlantic Broadband
15. Midcontinent Communications
16. Armstrong Cable Services
17. Service Electric
18. CenturyLink
19. Metrocast Cablevision
20. Blue Ridge Communications

Video on demand - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Cable television/internet using Optical fiber - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Verizon FiOS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Cable television/internet using Direct-broadcast satellite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Satellite television in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Ultra-high-definition television - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Netflix streaming in UHD.











Amazon to be streaming soon in 4K.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Online banking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Tired of paper bills in the mailbox? Have them sent to your bank electronically:
Electronic billing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Then go online and pay your bills with a click. No cash or checks to mail. No envelopes and no postage stamps. No worries about date deadlines due to snail mail being late.

51% of U.S. Adults Bank Online | Pew Research Center's Internet & American Life Project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Mobile banking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia












Don't have time to deposit a check at the bank or ATM...no problem..snap a picture of it with your phone, send the picture to your bank and it is deposited in your account: Remote deposit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Aepsilons

Peter C said:


> Life in the USA: Pandora Radio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> View attachment 110511



I love this app!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Tech in the USA: Mobile JavaScript library - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sencha Touch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Run the following "Kitchen Sink" link on your phone, tablet, or desktop to show cross platform compatibility and go through the menu items.
Kitchen Sink


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

It's October so...
Life in the USA: Halloween - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
(no, it's not a holiday)






For kids:
Trick-or-treating - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Costume party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






For older kids/adults....
Haunted attraction (simulated) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

It's October so...
Life in the USA: Oktoberfest celebrations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Go Whitewater Rafting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Organic movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Paranoid about the tons of chemical pesticides/herbicides in your food...well you can shop organic and (hopefully) lessen your exposure.






USDA ERS - 
Organic Agriculture: 
Organic Market Overview
*Organic Market Overview*
Consumer demand for organically produced goods continues to show double-digit growth, providing market incentives for U.S. farmers across a broad range of products. Organic products are now available in nearly 20,000 natural food stores and nearly 3 out of 4 conventional grocery stores. Organic sales account for over 4 percent of total U.S. food sales, according to recent industry statistics.

*Organic Sales Widen in All Food Categories*
USDA does not have official statistics on U.S. organic retail sales, but information is available from industry sources. U.S. sales of organic products were an estimated $28.4 billion in 2012—over 4 percent of total food sales—and will reach an estimated $35 billion in 2014, according to the _Nutrition Business Journal_.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

California


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Self-checkout - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Tried of waiting in a long supermarket (or other retailer) line just for that single bottle of water...well just scan and pay for it yourself. Self-checkout started becoming popular around 1996.

There are a few different ways:

The typical do-it-yourself register





The "scan it" while shopping way:
Use your phone (or if you don't have one an in-store supplied portable device)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Milk & eggs
You would think something as basic as milk and eggs would not be an issue but you would be surprised as to how they are treated very very differently around the world.

In the US it basically is illegal to sell unpasteurized milk. The vast majority are refrigerated.
In the US all eggs are thoroughly washed/sanitized and kept refrigerated in supermarkets.











UHT Milk is available but not very popular.
Ultra Pasteurized seems to be only popular with organic milk.

Milk comes in various butterfat contents:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Hey @Peter C how about some nice submarine sammiches? The kind that dislocate your jaw to bite.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Hey @Peter C how about some nice submarine sammiches? The kind that dislocate your jaw to bite.



Food in the USA: Submarine sandwich - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

the larger versions known to some as : Dagwood sandwich - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia











Crazy long list of sandwiches (with pics) here:
List of American sandwiches - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Leveraging Tech in the USA: Telehealth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

How do Americans spend their down time? Let's take a look. InterExchange Guide to Favorite U.S. Customs and Pastimes | InterExchange

How about a trip to Moab, Utah for some great mountain biking? (Utah is my favorite state for outdoors activities such as mountain biking, skiing and hiking. Amazing state!)





Virginia's got great skiing in the Shenandoahs





Don't like sports? well there's plenty to do at home or indoors too.

bowling is a popular activity as is catching the latest flick.










Of course somethings are not exclusive to the US, but for the best entertainment in the world a trip to your local Wal-Mart is in order. Don't believe me? You think I'm being sarcastic? People watching is one of life's greatest joys, just look.

From People of Walmart - Page 8 - BabyCenter

Funny to freaky: See the People at Walmart (24 pics)





















Laughing at fellow Americans is a time-honored tradition. And one we proudly respect and carry on into the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Why @Nihonjin1051 loves college-based Halloween events. 








ha ha ha !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Why @Nihonjin1051 loves college-based Halloween events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha ha !



Their outfits say solo, but for some reason I can't help but picture a group in my mind. Strange?

One of the best times of the year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

SvenSvensonov said:


> From People of Walmart - Page 8 - BabyCenter
> 
> Funny to freaky: See the People at Walmart (24 pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing at fellow Americans is a time-honored tradition. And one we proudly respect and carry on into the future.



Before American Idol...there was the Gong Show

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

US music is some of the best in the world. We do everything.

metal (symphonic black in this instance and my personal favorite band) - *Ceremonial Castings* - 









Pop? You bet. (I think it sucks though)

*Lady Gaga* is very popular right now. 










Think Germany is the king of electronic and industrial? You are right, but the US does it good too.

Another of my favorites - *Dawn of Ashes* -










and for those that don't like it heavy and just want to dance the US has many good DJs too.

*Nicolas Jaar* is one.










Country is as American as fake tits and thus we have a monopoly on such music.

I Don't like her music, but *Taylor Swift* is a very beautiful women - 









Rap, the Middle East has some good ones, but no one is quite as good as the US. This is *Nicki Minaj* -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Why @Nihonjin1051 loves college-based Halloween events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha ha !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> Their outfits say solo, but for some reason I can't help but picture a group in my mind. Strange?
> 
> One of the best times of the year




Truly, these are examples of radiant flowers sent down from Heaven. 

American Flowers, to be exact. 

Beautiful....



SvenSvensonov said:


> US music is some of the best in the world. We do everything.
> 
> metal (symphonic black in this instance and my personal favorite band) - *Ceremonial Castings* -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop? You bet. (I think it sucks though)
> 
> *Lady Gaga* is very popular right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think Germany is the king of electronic and industrial? You are right, but the US does it good too.
> 
> Another of my favorites - *Dawn of Ashes* -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for those that don't like it heavy and just want to dance the US has many good DJs too.
> 
> *Nicolas Jaar* is one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Country is as American as fake tits and thus we have a monopoly on such music.
> 
> I Don't like her music, but *Taylor Swift* is a very beautiful women -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rap, the Middle East has some good ones, but no one is quite as good as the US. This is *Nicki Minaj* -




Nicky Minaj's Anaconda video is...yea. Ha ha ha! Sir Mix A Lot comes to mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AMDR

A true American legend right here. *Michael Jordan*
Michael Jordan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

*'MERICA, F'K YEA!*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *'MERICA, F'K YEA!*









Just "plane" awesome





old meets new





57th combat training wing





Thunderbirds





I must be drunk... I'm seeing double

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AMDR

*'MURICA*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AMDR

If you dont love TLAMs, you dont love America.Period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Lady Gaga?!! Seriously.. I am suspecting the representation of Americans here.

What happened to Hendrix, MJ? Diana Ross, Tina Turner, Alice Cooper,Nirvana, Slipknot..Eminem even??

Since when did Lady Gaga or that crass rebranding of a human behind known as Nikki Minaj get anywhere their levels of awesomeness. Just because they spread from social media does not mean they have even a relative level of popularity that those legends did.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Ok...back to work...

I have linked some videos to "starter" homes in the past.
Now some videos of a "step up".

When people think of the typical "American Dream Home" (not a luxury home) they think of a 3000sq ft 4 bedroom house with 2.5 baths and a two car garage.

You can either buy it used or find a piece of property and have it built.

A third option is: Residential Construction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Basically you wait for a home builder to buy a large expanse of undeveloped land and announce they will build an entire new development of houses.

Usually they will list several models of homes you can choose from and you can even customize those ones further.

Here for example is a video of one model home (named Palamar) they are offering for a development.





I don't see a garage and not sure what is up with the dark brown cabinets.

Another builder


----------



## Bratva

Oscar said:


> Lady Gaga?!! Seriously.. I am suspecting the representation of Americans here.
> 
> What happened to Hendrix, MJ? Diana Ross, Tina Turner, Alice Cooper,Nirvana, Slipknot..Eminem even??
> 
> Since when did Lady Gaga or that crass rebranding of a human behind known as Nikki Minaj get anywhere their levels of awesomeness. Just because they spread from social media does not mean they have even a relative level of popularity that those legends did.



Speaking of legends, Kansas rock band of 70's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Living in the city is not necessarily desirable

You'd expect housing prices to be highest in a major city...and while that may be true in an expensive highrise or a desirable neighborhood in many cases it isn't desirable to live in the city. It can be viewed as "lower class" and this can be seen in real estate appraisals.

Here is the center of a town on the western side of Boston. If you click on the link you can grab the image and move around the neighborhoods looking at the house prices.

Newton MA Real Estate - 0 Homes For Sale - Zillow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Cancer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Annual Report: Cancer Death Rates in the US Continue to Decline

Article date: December 16, 2013

By Stacy Simon

The rate of death from cancer in the United States continues to decline among both men and women, among all major racial and ethnic groups, and for the most common types of cancer, including lung, colon, breast, and prostate. The Annual Report to the Nation on the Status of Cancer, published early online Monday in the journal _Cancer_, shows that the death rate from all cancers combined is continuing the decline that began in the early 1990s. The report’s special feature section focuses on the ways other medical conditions impact survival among people with the most common types of cancer.

The American Cancer Society, the North American Association of Central Cancer Registries, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, and the National Cancer Institute work together to create the report, which has been published each year since 1998. It provides an update of new cancer cases, death rates, and trends in the United States.

*Gender and race*
From 2001 through 2010, death rates from all cancers combined decreased on average 1.8% per year among men and 1.4% per year among women. Death rates among children decreased by 2% per year.

The rate of new cancer cases decreased by an average 0.6% per year among men between 2001 and 2010 and stayed the same for women. But for children ages 14 and younger, the rate of new cancer cases increased by 0.8%.

The highest rates of new cancer cases and cancer death rates between 2006 and 2010 were among black men. Lung, prostate, and colon cancer were the leading causes of cancer death among men in almost every racial and ethnic group. For most groups of women, the leading causes of cancer death were lung, breast, and colon cancer.

*Specific cancer types*
Death rates from lung cancer dropped among women from 2006 to 2010. Lung cancer death rates in men also dropped, as they have since the early 1990s. These findings are largely attributed to declines in smoking.

Colon cancer death rates continue to decline, which the report attributes largely to improvements in the use of colon cancer screening. The rate of breast cancer cases between 2001 and 2010 increased among black women, but stayed the same for all other racial and ethnic groups. The rate of breast cancer deaths declined for most groups.

The rate of new cases of some cancers, including pancreas, kidney, thyroid, liver, melanoma of the skin, myeloma (cancer of plasma cells), and non-Hodgkin lymphoma increased in men from 2001 through 2010.

For women during this time period, the rate of new cases increased for cancers of the thyroid, melanoma of the skin, kidney, pancreas, liver, and uterus.

Among the risk factors for some of these cancer types are excess weight and lack of physical activity.

*How other diseases affect survival*
Each year, the report includes a special feature section. This year’s section evaluates the impact of other diseases – called _comorbidities_ – on surviving lung, colon, breast, or prostate cancer. The report examines how comorbidities affect the likelihood a patient is to die from their cancer or another cause, depending on factors including severity of the disease, type and stage of cancer, and age. Having this type of information is important for patients and doctors to make informed decisions about treatment.

The most common non-cancer conditions among cancer patients were diabetes, chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD), congestive heart failure, and cerebrovascular disease (problems with blood vessels in the brain). Men with prostate cancer and women with breast cancer were less likely than people with colon or lung cancer to have a comorbidity. People with lung cancer were the most likely to have comorbidities, and the most common was COPD.

Among women with breast cancer, those diagnosed at an early stage were much more likely to die from a cause other than cancer. Both comorbidity and age affected overall survival, as it did for women with regional stage cancer. However, among women diagnosed with breast cancer at a late stage, about 69% or more died from cancer within 5 years after diagnosis, at all levels of age or comorbidity. The findings were similar for men with prostate cancer.

Among men and women with colon cancer, at all ages and comorbidity levels, approximately 7% to 26% of those diagnosed at an early stage died from their cancer compared with 25% to 44% diagnosed at a later stage and more than 80% of those diagnosed at the latest stages. Overall survival and likelihood of dying from non-cancer causes were strongly linked to cormorbidity level and age in all but the latest stages.

The affect of comorbidities on the likelihood of both cancer and non-cancer death was smaller for lung cancer than for other cancers because of lung cancer’s relatively poor prognosis even among people diagnosed at an early stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Stomach cancer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (aka Gastric Cancer)




The epidemiological enigma of gastric cancer rates in the US: was grandmother's sausage the cause?

"Much has been written concerning the ‘epidemiological enigma’ of falling gastric cancer rates in the US. Up until the 1930s gastric cancer was the leading cause of cancer mortality in the US. Today it is eighth. This sharp decline during the 20th century remains an unexplained yet startling phenomenon. The leading theories to explain this change concern the advent of refrigeration and infection with Helicobacter pylori - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia . Refrigeration began in the early 1900s and gained widespread use by the 1950s. As a result the US diet began to include more fresh fruits and vegetables (high in anti-carcinogenic anti-oxidants) and less preserved meats (high in nitrites and carcinogenic nitrosamines). The temporal correlation between refrigeration and gastric cancer rates, however, has not held true for countries such as Japan, where widespread refrigeration noted in the 1960s has not resulted in a gastric cancer decrease. Infection with H. pylori. is currently regarded as the main contender to explain the enigma and studies have demonstrated a causal link between H. pylori infection, chronic atrophic gastritis, and the intestinal type of gastric carcinoma. However, multifactorial causality is likely to be involved and other critical cofactors are yet to be identified."

Can stomach cancer be prevented? | American Cancer Society

"The dramatic decline of stomach cancer in the past several decades is thought to be a result of people reducing many of the known dietary risk factors. This includes greater use of refrigeration for food storage rather than preserving foods by salting, pickling, and smoking. To help reduce your risk, avoid a diet that is high in smoked and pickled foods and salted meats and fish.

A diet high in fresh fruits and vegetables can also lower stomach cancer risk. Citrus fruits (such as oranges, lemons, and grapefruit) may be especially helpful, but grapefruit and grapefruit juice can change the blood levels of certain drugs you take, so it’s important to discuss this with your health care team before adding grapefruit to your diet."

The Key to Cure | CDC Ulcer
*How common is H. pylori infection? *
Approximately two-thirds of the world's population is infected with _H. pylori._ In the United States, _H. pylori _is more prevalent among older adults, African Americans, Hispanics, and lower socioeconomic groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Lung cancer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




U.S. Lung Cancer Rates Continue to Drop: CDC

"...As fewer Americans smoke, the number of people who develop lung cancer continues to drop, U.S. health officials report.
Between 2005 and 2009, lung cancer rates went down 2.6 percent each year among men, from 87 to 78 cases per 100,000, and decreased 1.1 percent each year among women, from 57 to 54 cases per 100,000, according to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

"This is encouraging because lung cancer rates were going up among women, but they are starting to come down now," said report author S. Jane Henley, a CDC epidemiologist.

These declining rates are largely the result of fewer people smoking cigarettes, she noted."

Health effects of radon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




"According to a 2003 report _EPA's Assessment of Risks from Radon in Homes_ from the United States Environmental Protection Agency, epidemiological evidence shows a clear link between lung cancer and high concentrations of radon, with 21,000 radon-induced U.S. lung cancer deaths per year—second only to cigarette smoking—. Thus in geographic areas where radon is present in heightened concentrations, radon is considered a significant indoor air contaminant."


----------



## Azizam

Does anyone here live near Quetico provincial park?

Francis - 3D Animation | 3D Short Films - made-up story 

By the way does a phrase called "if you hear knocks run for your life" exist there?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Azizam said:


> Does anyone here live near Quetico provincial park?
> 
> Francis - 3D Animation | 3D Short Films - made-up story
> 
> By the way does a phrase called "if you hear knocks run for your life" exist there?



Not sure what the meaning is. "if you hear knocks run for your life" is not a known phrase.

The only meaning related to "I did knock first.." is it usually means you didn't walk in unexpectedtly on somebody.
For instance if you wanted to use a bathroom and you knocked on a door and nobody answered and so you waltzed in and the person started screaming you'd say "Hey! I knocked first!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Azizam said:


> Does anyone here live near Quetico provincial park?
> 
> Francis - 3D Animation | 3D Short Films - made-up story
> 
> By the way does a phrase called "if you hear knocks run for your life" exist there?



Quetico Provincial Park is in Ontario, Canada, not in a part of the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Prevalence of tobacco consumption - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Smoking rates in the United States have dropped by half from 1965 to 2006 falling from 42% to 20.8% of adults. As of 2012, the number of American smokers is 18.1%"






Male smoking by country


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Chronic obstructive pulmonary disease - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease (COPD) Fact Sheet - American Lung Association

*Mortality*

COPD is the third leading cause of death in America, claiming the lives of 134,676 Americans in 2010_._
*Prevalence*

In 2011, 12.7 million U.S. adults (aged 18 and over) were estimated to have COPD. However, close to 24 million U.S. adults have evidence of impaired lung function, indicating an under diagnosis of COPD.

In 2011, an estimated 10.1 million Americans reported a physician diagnosis of chronic bronchitis. Chronic bronchitis affects people of all ages, although people aged 65 years or more have the highest rate at 64.2 per 1,000 persons.

Of the estimated 4.7 million Americans ever diagnosed with emphysema, 92 percent are 45 or older.

In 2011, COPD prevalence ranged from less than 4 percent in Washington and Minnesota to more than 9 percent in Alabama and Kentucky.
*Causes*

Smoking is the primary risk factor for COPD. Approximately 80 percent of COPD deaths are caused by smoking. Female smokers are nearly 13 times as likely to die from COPD as women who have never smoked. Male smokers are nearly 12 times as likely to die from COPD as men who have never smoked.

Other risk factors of COPD include exposure to air pollution, secondhand smoke and occupational dusts and chemicals, heredity, a history of childhood respiratory infections and socioeconomic status.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Cardiovascular disease - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Cardiovascular disease is the leading cause of deaths worldwide"

CDC - DHDSP - Heart Disease Facts

*America's Heart Disease Burden*

About *600,000 people* die of heart disease in the United States every year–that’s *1 in every 4 deaths*.
Heart disease is the leading cause of death for both men and women. *More than half* of the deaths due to heart disease in 2009 were in men.
Coronary heart disease is the most common type of heart disease, killing nearly *380,000 people* annually.
Every year about *720,000 Americans* have a heart attack. Of these, 515,000 are a first heart attack and 205,000 happen in people who have already had a heart attack
High blood pressure, high LDL cholesterol, and smoking are key risk factors for heart disease. About *half of Americans* (49%) have at least one of these three risk factors.7

Several other medical conditions and lifestyle choices can also put people at a higher risk for heart disease, including:

Diabetes
Overweight and obesity
Poor diet
Physical inactivity
Excessive alcohol use
(See image in post above this one for death rate line graph per 100,000)











Causes of High Blood Pressure: Weight, Diet, Age, and More

*What Causes High Blood Pressure?*
The exact causes of high blood pressure are not known, but several factors and conditions may play a role in its development, including:

Smoking
Being overweight or obese
Lack of physical activity
Too much salt in the diet
Too much alcohol consumption (more than 1 to 2 drinks per day)
Stress
Older age
Genetics
Family history of high blood pressure
Chronic kidney disease
Adrenal and thyroid disorders


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Housing in the USA: Central heating - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A Brief History of Heating and Cooling America’s Homes | Sustainable Dwelling

HOME HEATING IN AMERICA

For the first 100 years home heating in a heavily forested America was dominated by biomass (wood) and it was not until 1885 that the nation would burn more coal than wood. Prior to 1885 the majority of homes in America were heated with wood burning brick fireplaces and derivatives of the cast iron Franklin Stove invented in 1742.





By the end of the 19th century the invention of low cost cast iron radiators would bring central heating to America’s homes with a coal fired boiler in the basement delivering hot water or steam to radiators in every room.








At about the same time, in 1885, Dave Lennox built and marketing the industry’s first riveted-steel coal furnace. Without electricity and fans to move air, these early furnaces transported heat by natural convection (warm heated air rising) through ducts from the basement furnace to the rooms above.





These two methods would dominate home central heating until 1935, when the introduction of the first forced air furnace using coal as a heat source used the power of an electric fan to distribute the heated air through ductwork within the home.





Shortly thereafter, gas and oil fired versions of forced air furnaces would relieve the homeowners from the chore of “stoking the coal fire” and relegate coal furnaces and cast iron radiators to the dust bin of history.

Fast forward to today and about 60% of our homes are heated with gas fired forced air furnaces(FAU’s) and another 9% with oil fired FAU’s.






Natural gas requires digging a trench for a gas line to the house





For oil you need a delivery service.


----------



## senheiser

Peter C said:


> Life in the USA: Milk & eggs
> You would think something as basic as milk and eggs would not be an issue but you would be surprised as to how they are treated very very differently around the world.
> 
> In the US it basically is illegal to sell unpasteurized milk. The vast majority are refrigerated.
> In the US all eggs are thoroughly washed/sanitized and kept refrigerated in supermarkets.
> 
> View attachment 137370
> 
> 
> View attachment 137371
> 
> 
> UHT Milk is available but not very popular.
> Ultra Pasteurized seems to be only popular with organic milk.
> 
> Milk comes in various butterfat contents:
> View attachment 137372


your eggs are refrigerated because you got no fresh eggs every day


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

senheiser said:


> your eggs are refrigerated because you got no fresh eggs every day



It's actually a little more complicated than that.
Why The U.S. Chills Its Eggs And Most Of The World Doesn't : The Salt : NPR


Basically, in the US, eggs are cleaned during the packing process to prevent cross contamination. (No chance of chicken poop on our store shelves, our countertops, or wherever they are placed)

In Europe they aren't washed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA : Indoor Plumbing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Historical Census of Housing Tables -Plumbing Facilities

In 1990, only 1 percent of our homes lacked complete plumbing facilities. But, things were much different in 1940, when nearly half lacked complete plumbing. Then, about ten States had rates approaching or exceeding 70 percent. In succeeding decades, the proportion of homes lacking complete plumbing dropped dramatically, falling to about one-third in 1950 and one- sixth in 1960. It is interesting to note the States with the lowest percent- age of such homes in 1940 were higher than Alaska, which topped the 1990 list.

Complete plumbing facilities are defined as hot and cold piped water, a bath- tub or shower, and a flush toilet.


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> It's October so...
> Life in the USA: Halloween - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> (no, it's not a holiday)
> 
> View attachment 125035
> 
> 
> For kids:
> Trick-or-treating - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> View attachment 125016
> 
> 
> Costume party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> View attachment 125053
> 
> 
> 
> For older kids/adults....
> Haunted attraction (simulated) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> View attachment 145846



My daughter can't bring peanut butter and jelly sandwiches to school due to nut allergy fears.


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> My daughter can't bring peanut butter and jelly sandwiches to school due to nut allergy fears.



A friend's son has significant nut allergies, so I can see both sides of the issue.


----------



## SQ8

Sorry to put this here but I'm having trouble looking for another thread with the same amount of Americans in it.
Landing in Houston sometime next month and will be looking to get a car real quick and real cheap. Any ideas what ways to go about it?
@MastanKhan @Syed.Ali.Haider


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Sorry to put this here but I'm having trouble looking for another thread with the same amount of Americans in it.
> Landing in Houston sometime next month and will be looking to get a car real quick and real cheap. Any ideas what ways to go about it?
> @MastanKhan @Syed.Ali.Haider



What is your budget? Please be sure to include insurance costs. Also, check Texas licensing laws to see whether you can drive on the licence that you have and for how long.


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> What is your budget? Please be sure to include insurance costs. Also, check Texas licensing laws to see whether you can drive on the licence that you have and for how long.



Landing with peanuts.. so a peanut budget. Lets say $2000. Ive got an international licence which Im told will be valid for 3 months before it is imperative to get a local licence.


----------



## Armstrong

Oscar said:


> Landing with peanuts.. so a peanut budget. Lets say $2000. Ive got an international licence which Im told will be valid for 3 months before it is imperative to get a local licence.



How about using your own two feet; helps with the budget and it will certainly help with that tyre of flab you've got around your belly !


----------



## SQ8

Armstrong said:


> How about using your own two feet; helps with the budget and it will certainly help with that tyre of flab you've got around your belly !


As people here will explain, this is not Europe where you can walk 4km and get what you need. I need a car there to survive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Oscar said:


> As people here will explain, this is not Europe where you can walk 4km and get what you need. I need a car there to survive.



Really ? I walked my arse off in Chicago, in NYC, Buffalo and DC plus the Subway helped as well; maybe Texas is different !


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Landing with peanuts.. so a peanut budget. Lets say $2000. Ive got an international licence which Im told will be valid for 3 months before it is imperative to get a local licence.



Something like this should be relatively easy to find:

Cars for Sale: 1991 Mazda 626 LX in Mesquite, TX 75150: Sedan Details - 384452107 - AutoTrader.com

Also, check local ads in colleges and universities, they have lots of good options too in that price range.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Armstrong said:


> Really ? I walked my arse off in Chicago, in NYC, Buffalo and DC plus the Subway helped as well; maybe Texas is different !



Distance from where I would live to where I might work is around 21 miles.. that is a seven hour walk Bhatta.



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Something like this should be relatively easy to find:
> 
> Cars for Sale: 1991 Mazda 626 LX in Mesquite, TX 75150: Sedan Details - 384452107 - AutoTrader.com
> 
> Also, check local ads in colleges and universities, they have lots of good options too in that price range.



What about the lease programs? Downpayment and then monthly every month?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> What about the lease programs? Downpayment and then monthly every month?



If you can get approved, Honda's certified pre-used car program will give you great lease rates. Spend some time here for an idea:

Cars, SUVs, Trucks and Vans from Honda Certified Pre-Owned Vehicles

Or a brand new Corolla for $169 per month if you get approved:

Toyota Discounts, Incentives | Houston, TX


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Government auctions too:
HAA Public Sales: public auto auction, government auto auction, dealer auto auction and much more!


These were the cars for sale yesterday
http://www.haapublicsales.com/extFiles/GSA_Catalog_1142014.pdf

Actually it looks like they are mostly late model. Sometimes they have older cars. Great place to get a good price.


----------



## Donatello

Oscar said:


> Sorry to put this here but I'm having trouble looking for another thread with the same amount of Americans in it.
> Landing in Houston sometime next month and will be looking to get a car real quick and real cheap. Any ideas what ways to go about it?
> @MastanKhan @Syed.Ali.Haider



Oscar, best would be to post on Pakwheels. Tons of members there who are based in USA. Some highly rated ones live in Houston area, so they are your best bet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Americans and their cars: Car tuning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Some people just have a Need for Speed. 

Add a Supercharger - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia on your car










Add a Turbocharger - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia in it





Or just replace your entire engine


----------



## Joeblow

Oscar said:


> Distance from where I would live to where I might work is around 21 miles.. that is a seven hour walk Bhatta.
> 
> 
> 
> What about the lease programs? Downpayment and then monthly every month?



Check out Craiglist - Houston. Texas is the land of cheap cars. 

houston cars & trucks - craigslist


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Americans and their cars: Modified car - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Add Lambo-type doors to your car:





How about a light kit on the bottom of your car





Get better flow and sound out of your exhaust


----------



## VCheng

Joeblow said:


> Check out Craiglist - Houston. Texas is the land of cheap cars.
> 
> houston cars & trucks - craigslist



The only problem with hunting down deals on Craigslist is that one must have the ability to get to them to check them out - a friend with a car to take one around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

More quirky inventions/appliances many of us use every day..and take for granted....
John W. Hammes (American): 1927 Garbage disposal unit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"In the U.S. some 50% of homes had disposal units as of 2009, compared with only 6% in the United Kingdom and 3% in Canada."


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

More quirky inventions/appliances many of us use every day..and take for granted...

Josephine Cochrane - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (American): 1886 Mechanical dishwasher






We're Still Waiting On The Dishwasher Utopia

"Today, roughly 75 percent [actually 78%] of American households have a dishwasher. But this wonder of modern kitchen science still lags well behind refrigerators and microwaves — which are both over 95 percent. The automatic dishwasher was the high-tech promise of the 1920s. And the 1950s. And the 1970s. So why has the dishwasher taken so long to become mainstream?

....

Dishwashers simply aren't considered essential in the way that a fridge or a computer might be perceived. And that's okay. But when we look at it through a "history of the future" lens, it starts to seem a lot more like the failed promises of flying cars and dream houses. The adoption of the dishwasher is just one of many ways to gauge how close we may be to George Jetson's leisurely push-button future.Sadly, we still have quite a ways to go."


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

More quirky inventions/appliances many of us use every day..and take for granted...

Charles Strite (American): 1919 Pop-up Toaster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

1925 toaster





http://www.housewares.org/pdf/mw/MW_V3N2.pdf
As of 2003 "88% of all U.S. households own a toaster"


greatest thing since sliced bread - Wiktionary
Otto Frederick Rohwedder (American): 1928 Automatic bread-slicing machine


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

More quirky inventions/appliances many of us use every day..and take for granted...

Irving Naxon (American): ~1971 Electric Slow cooker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia










http://www.housewares.org/pdf/mw/MW_V3N2.pdf
As of 2003 "72% of all U.S. households own a slow cooker"


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

More quirky inventions/appliances many of us use every day..and take for granted...

Electric Griddle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia










http://www.housewares.org/pdf/mw/MW_V3N2.pdf
As of 2003 "59% of all U.S. households own an electric griddle or skillet"


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

More quirky inventions/appliances many of us use every day..and take for granted

Toaster Oven: Toaster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia












http://www.housewares.org/pdf/mw/MW_V3N2.pdf
As of 2003 "48% of all U.S. households own a toaster oven"


----------



## Manticore

Peter C said:


> More quirky inventions/appliances many of us use every day..and take for granted
> 
> Toaster Oven: Toaster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> View attachment 147913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.housewares.org/pdf/mw/MW_V3N2.pdf
> As of 2003 "48% of all U.S. households own a toaster oven"


are you on certain watch fora? I saw your user name while I was confirming the authenticity of my jlc - master control 1000 hours


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

More quirky inventions/appliances many of us use every day..and take for granted

Coffeemaker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






http://www.housewares.org/pdf/mw/MW_V3N4.pdf
As of 2004 "84% of US households own a coffeemaker"


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Manticore said:


> are you on certain watch fora? I saw your user name while I was confirming the authenticity of my jlc - master control 1000 hours



No, I haven't bought a watch in years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

More quirky inventions/appliances many of us use every day..and take for granted

Bread machine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia










http://www.housewares.org/pdf/mw/MW_V3N2.pdf
As of 2003 "33% of all U.S. households own a Bread Machine


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

More quirky inventions/appliances many of us use every day..and take for granted
Food processor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia










http://www.housewares.org/pdf/mw/MW_V3N4.pdf
As of 2004 "44% of all U.S. households own a Food Processor"


----------



## SQ8

Not to mention that all the above appliances and pretty much everything else in the 50s to 60s in the US were something-matic.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

More quirky inventions/appliances many of us use every day..and take for granted...

Electric Can opener - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




http://www.housewares.org/pdf/mw/MW_V3N4.pdf
As of 2004 "61% of Americans own an electric can opener"

Electric jar opener





I have one of these and my wife thinks it's the greatest thing ever.





Also a wine bottle opener


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Oscar said:


> Not to mention that all the above appliances and pretty much everything else in the 50s to 60s in the US were something-matic.



Yeah, I could do more than a few pages with all the Ronco - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Veg-O-Matic like stuff


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

More quirky inventions/appliances many of us use every day..and take for granted...

Blender - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia











http://www.housewares.org/pdf/mw/MW_V3N4.pdf
As of 2004 "82% of all U.S. households own a Blender"


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

More quirky inventions/appliances many of us use every day..and take for granted...

Mixer (cooking) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





http://www.housewares.org/pdf/mw/MW_V3N4.pdf
As of 2004 "79% of all U.S. households own a hand-held electric Mixer" 






http://www.housewares.org/pdf/mw/MW_V3N4.pdf
As of 2004 "33% of all U.S. households own an electric stand Mixer"


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

More quirky inventions/appliances many of us use every day..and take for granted...

Ice cream maker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia











http://www.housewares.org/pdf/mw/MW_V3N4.pdf
As of 2004 "23% of all U.S. households own an ice cream maker"
^^^I'm having trouble believing this statistic unless everybody in the South has one^^


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Edit: Well after looking closely at the video on the previous page with the wine bottle opener; it looks like he has an ice cream making machine in the background so maybe the "23% of US households own an ice cream maker" isn't as far fetched as I thought.

So moving on...

More quirky inventions/appliances many of us use every day..and take for granted...

Juicer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia










http://www.housewares.org/pdf/mw/MW_V3N4.pdf
As of 2004 "22% of all U.S. households own a Juice Extractor or Juicer"nd


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

More quirky inventions/appliances many of us use every day..and take for granted...
Electric toothbrush - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
(Electric is a misnomer...they are simply rechargeable)









http://www.housewares.org/pdf/mw/MW_V4N1.pdf
As of 2004 "Forty-five percent of U.S. households now own a power toothbrush/plaque remover compared to 36% in 2001"

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Electric Razor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
(again Electric is a misnomer...they are simply rechargeable)










I can't find a link but supposedly 22% of US households own an electric razor.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

More quirky inventions/appliances many of us use every day..and take for granted...

Vacuum sealer





Sorry about showing a commercial...hard to explain why people buy these without it..





http://www.housewares.org/pdf/mw/MW_V3N4.pdf
As of 2004 "9% of all U.S. households own a Vacuum Sealer"


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

UL (safety organization) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"*UL* (*Underwriters Laboratories*) is a safety consulting and certification company headquartered in Northbrook, Illinois. It maintains offices in 46 countries. UL was established in 1894 and has participated in the safety analysis of many of the last century's new technologies, most notably the public adoption of electricity and the drafting of safety standards for electrical devices and components.[_citation needed_]

UL provides safety-related certification, validation, testing, inspection, auditing, advising and training services to a wide range of clients, including manufacturers, retailers, policymakers, regulators, service companies, and consumers."

Marks and Labels | UL
"UL is a global leader in testing, inspection, certification, auditing and validation. The UL Mark is the single most accepted Certification Mark in the United States, appearing on 22 billion products annually."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Smoke detector - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia










Reports and stastics about smoke alarms- NFPA
"Ninety-six percent of all homes in the United States have at least one smoke alarm"


----------



## VCheng

Hey @Peter C Nothing for Veteran's Day?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Hey @Peter C Nothing for Veteran's Day?



November 11th is Veterans Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Veterans Day is an official United States holiday that honors people who have served in the U.S. Armed Forces, also known as veterans. It is a federal holiday that is observed on November 11. It coincides with other holidays such as Armistice Day and Remembrance Day, which are celebrated in other parts of the world and also mark the anniversary of the end of World War I (major hostilities of World War I were formally ended at the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month of 1918, when the Armistice with Germany went into effect). The United States also originally observed Armistice Day; it then evolved into the current Veterans Day holiday in 1954.

Veterans Day is not to be confused with Memorial Day; Veterans Day celebrates the service of all U.S. military veterans, while Memorial Day is a day of remembering the men and women who died while serving."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Drinkable Tap water - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




"*Tap water* (_running water_, _city water_, _municipal water_, etc.) is water supplied to a tap (valve). Its uses include drinking, washing, cooking, and the flushing of toilets. Indoor tap water is distributed through "indoor plumbing", which has existed since antiquity but was available to very few people until the second half of the 19th century"


Drinking water quality in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"*...Drinking water quality in the United States* is generally good. In 2006, 89.3 percent of the nation's community water systems were in compliance with all more-than-90 U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) standards.Most of the systems out of compliance are small systems in rural areas and small towns..."






Many municipal water supplies are adding Ultraviolet and Ozone into the disinfection process (in addition to chlorine).






That "clean mountain" bottled water you buy may be coming straight out of the tap...







Know What Countries Guarantee Drinkable Tap Water with This Graphic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Drinkable tap water is a more important measure of social development than many realize.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Sewage treatment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"...*Sewage treatment* is the process of removing contaminants from wastewater, including household sewage and runoff (effluents). It includes physical, chemical, and biological processes to remove physical, chemical and biological contaminants. Its objective is to produce an environmentally safe fluid waste stream (or treated effluent) and a solid waste (or treated sludge) suitable for disposal..."

Sewage treatment
"There are significant advantages to sewage treatment accruing both to humans and the natural environment. With regard to people, the most significant benefit is a major decrease in incidence of waterborne disease, since most effluent streams have the potential to enter drinking water supplies as well as dermal contact. Pathogens in untreated wastewater include bacteria, viruses and protozoa; helminthes (intestinal worms and worm-like parasites);"

Introduction | Sewage Sludge (Biosolids) | US EPA
"Thirty years ago, thousands of American cities dumped their raw sewage directly into our nation's rivers, lakes, and bays. Today, because of improved wastewater treatment, our waterways have been cleaned up and made safer for recreation and seafood harvest. And, because of the strict Federal and state standards, the treated residuals from wastewater treatment (biosolids) can be safely recycled. Local governments make the decision whether to recycle the biosolids as a fertilizer, incinerate it or bury it in a landfill."

Stickney Water Reclamation Plant, Chicago. Capacity: 1.44 billion gallons per day.





Deer Island Sewage Treatment Plant — Boston, USA. Capacity: 1.27 billion gallons per day.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Hepatitis A - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Hepatitis A (formerly known as infectious hepatitis) is an acute infectious disease of the liver caused by the hepatitis A virus (HAV). Many cases have little or no symptoms especially in the young. The time between infection and symptoms, in those who develop them, is between two and six weeks.[3] When there are symptoms they typically last eight weeks and may include: nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, yellow skin, fever, and abdominal pain. Around 10–15% of people experience a recurrence of symptoms during the six months after the initial infection. Acute liver failure may rarely occur with this being more common in the elderly."

It is usually spread by eating or drinking food or water contaminated with infected feces"

Hepatitis A vaccine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Hepatitis B - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Hepatitis B is an infectious disease caused by the hepatitis B virus (HBV) which affects the liver.It was originally known as "serum hepatitis". Many people have no symptoms during the initial infection. Some develop a rapid onset of sickness with vomiting, yellow skin, dark urine and abdominal pain. Often these symptoms last a few weeks and rarely result in death. It may take 30 to 180 days for symptoms to begin Less than 10% of those infected develop chronic hepatitis B. In those with chronic disease cirrhosis and liver cancer may eventually develop.

The virus is transmitted by exposure to infectious blood or body fluids. Infection around the time of birth is the most frequent way hepatitis B is acquired in areas of the world where the disease is common. In areas where the disease is rare intravenous drug use and sex are the most frequent routes of infection. Other risk factors include working in a healthcare setting, blood transfusions, dialysis, sharing razors or toothbrushes with an infected person, travel in countries where the infection rate is high, and living in an institution. Tattooing and acupuncture led to a significant number of cases in the 1980s; however, this has become less common with improved sterility. The hepatitis B viruses cannot be spread by holding hands, sharing eating utensils or drinking glasses, kissing, hugging, coughing, sneezing, or breastfeeding. It is 50 to 100 times more infectious than HIV."

Hepatitis B vaccine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hep B Statistics: Hepatitis B Foundation
"Hepatitis B is 100 times more infectious than the AIDS virus, yet *it can be prevented with a safe and effective vaccine*. For the 400 million people worldwide who are already chronically infected with hepatitis B, the vaccine is of no use. The future, however, is much brighter with the current advances in drug development and treatment options."


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Hepatitis C - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Hepatitis C is an infectious disease affecting primarily the liver, caused by the hepatitis C virus (HCV). The infection is often asymptomatic, but chronic infection can lead to scarring of the liver and ultimately to cirrhosis, which is generally apparent after many years. In some cases, those with cirrhosis will go on to develop liver failure, liver cancer, or life-threatening esophageal and gastric varices.

HCV is spread primarily by blood-to-blood contact associated with intravenous drug use, poorly sterilized medical equipment, and transfusions. An estimated 150–200 million people worldwide are infected with hepatitis C.The existence of hepatitis C (originally identifiable only as a type of non-A non-B hepatitis) was suggested in the 1970s and proven in 1989. Hepatitis C infects only humans and chimpanzees.

The virus persists in the liver in about 85% of those infected. This chronic infection can be treated with medication: the standard therapy is a combination of peginterferon and ribavirin, with either boceprevir or telaprevir added in some cases. Overall, 50–80% of people treated are cured. Those who develop cirrhosis or liver cancer may require a liver transplant. Hepatitis C is the leading reason for liver transplantation, though the virus usually recurs after transplantation.

No vaccine against hepatitis C is available."


----------



## AgentOrange

Peter C said:


> Drinkable Tap water - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> View attachment 151394
> 
> "*Tap water* (_running water_, _city water_, _municipal water_, etc.) is water supplied to a tap (valve). Its uses include drinking, washing, cooking, and the flushing of toilets. Indoor tap water is distributed through "indoor plumbing", which has existed since antiquity but was available to very few people until the second half of the 19th century"
> 
> 
> Drinking water quality in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> "*...Drinking water quality in the United States* is generally good. In 2006, 89.3 percent of the nation's community water systems were in compliance with all more-than-90 U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) standards.Most of the systems out of compliance are small systems in rural areas and small towns..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many municipal water supplies are adding Ultraviolet and Ozone into the disinfection process (in addition to chlorine).
> View attachment 151418
> 
> 
> 
> That "clean mountain" bottled water you buy may be coming straight out of the tap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know What Countries Guarantee Drinkable Tap Water with This Graphic
> 
> View attachment 151395



Wait, Finland doesn't have drinkable tap water!?!? For shame Finland! For shame! Or do Finns just drink vodka instead of water? In which case it wouldn't matter.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

AgentOrange said:


> Wait, Finland doesn't have drinkable tap water!?!? For shame Finland! For shame! Or do Finns just drink vodka instead of water? In which case it wouldn't matter.



Look at pic again.


----------



## AgentOrange

Peter C said:


> Look at pic again.



Arggh. The shame. I fail at geography.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

AgentOrange said:


> Arggh. The shame. I fail at geography.



Oh the irony of an American pointing out a geography error to a Canadian.


----------



## AgentOrange

Peter C said:


> Oh the irony of an American pointing out a geography error to a Canadian.



For shame. The mounties are coming to take away my goalie stick as I type.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Hepatitis D - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Hepatitis D, also referred to as hepatitis D virus (HDV) and classified as Hepatitis delta virus, is a disease caused by a small circular enveloped RNA virus. It is one of five known hepatitis viruses: A, B, C, D, and E. HDV is considered to be a subviral satellite because it can propagate only in the presence of the hepatitis B virus (HBV).[1] Transmission of HDV can occur either via simultaneous infection with HBV (coinfection) or superimposed on chronic hepatitis B or hepatitis B carrier state (superinfection).

Both superinfection and coinfection with HDV results in more severe complications compared to infection with HBV alone. These complications include a greater likelihood of experiencing liver failure in acute infections and a rapid progression to liver cirrhosis, with an increased chance of developing liver cancer in chronic infections.[2] In combination with hepatitis B virus, hepatitis D has the highest mortality rate of all the hepatitis infections, at 20%."


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Hepatitis E - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Hepatitis E is a viral hepatitis (liver inflammation) caused by infection with a virus called hepatitis E virus (HEV). HEV is a positive-sense single-stranded RNA icosahedral virus with a 7.5 kilobase genome. HEV has a fecal-oral transmission route."


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Tuberculosis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Tuberculosis, MTB, or TB (short for tubercle bacillus), in the past also called phthisis, phthisis pulmonalis, or consumption, is a widespread, and in many cases fatal, infectious disease caused by various strains of mycobacteria, usually Mycobacterium tuberculosis.[1] Tuberculosis typically attacks the lungs, but can also affect other parts of the body. It is spread through the air when people who have an active TB infection cough, sneeze, or otherwise transmit respiratory fluids through the air.[2] Most infections do not have symptoms, known as latent tuberculosis. About one in ten latent infections eventually progresses to active disease which, if left untreated, kills more than 50% of those so infected."

CDC | TB | Fact Sheets | Trends in Tuberculosis – United States

*How many people died from TB in the United States? *
There were 536 deaths from TB in 2011, the most recent year for which these data are available. The number of TB deaths reported annually has decreased by 69% since 1992.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Malaria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Malaria is a mosquito-borne infectious disease of humans and other animals caused by parasitic protozoans (a type of single cell microorganism) of the Plasmodium type.[1] Malaria causes symptoms that typically include fever, fatigue, vomiting and headaches. In severe cases it can cause yellow skin, seizures, coma or death.[2] These symptoms usually begin ten to fifteen days after being bitten. In those who have not been appropriately treated disease may recur months later.[1] In those who have recently survived an infection, re-infection typically causes milder symptoms. This partial resistance disappears over months to years if there is no ongoing exposure to malaria."

National Malaria Eradication Program - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"In the United States, the National Malaria Eradication Program (NMEP) was launched on 1 July 1947. This federal program — with state and local participation — had succeeded in eradicating malaria in the United States by 1951."


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Air pollution in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Air pollution is the introduction of chemicals, particulate matter, or biological materials that cause harm or discomfort to humans or other living organisms, or damages the natural environment into the atmosphere. Ever since the beginning of the Industrial Revolution in the United States, America has had much trouble with environmental issues, air pollution in particular."

...In the 1960s, 1970s, and 1990s, the United States Congress enacted a series of Clean Air Acts which significantly strengthened regulation of air pollution...

The effects of these laws have been very positive. In the United States between 1970 and 2006, citizens enjoyed the following reductions in annual pollution emissions:[2]

carbon monoxide emissions fell from 197 million tons to 89 million tons
nitrogen oxide emissions fell from 27 million tons to 19 million tons
sulfur dioxide emissions fell from 31 million tons to 15 million tons
particulate emissions fell by 80%
lead emissions fell by more than 98%

Air Quality Trends | AirTrends | Air & Radiation | EPA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Car Safety:







*1966* National Traffic and Motor Vehicle Safety Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Many changes in both vehicle and highway design followed this mandate. Vehicles (agent of injury) were built with new safety features, including head rests, energy-absorbing steering wheels, shatter-resistant windshields, and *safety belts*"

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Although seat belts were required in cars...that didn't mean people actually used them.
As recently as 1983 only 14% of people buckled-up.

The non-use of seat belts led to:
Seat belt legislation in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Which influenced
Seat belt use rates in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia








The highest rate for seat belt use is Oregon at 98.2% and the lowest is New Hampshire (the "Live Free or Die" state BTW) at 73%.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Car Safety: 1991 Intermodal Surface Transportation Efficiency Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"The Intermodal Surface Transportation Efficiency Act of 1991 also mandated that passenger automobiles and light trucks built after September 1, 1998 to have airbags installed as standard equipment for the driver and the right front passenger."

Automotive Airbag History and Invention
"The 1973, Oldsmobile Toronado was the first car with a passenger air bag intended for sale to the public"






Of course now things have "expanded" a bit

knee airbags


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Child auto safety: Child safety seat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Child passenger restraint requirements vary based on age, weight and height. Often, this happens in three stages: infants use rear-facing infant seats; toddlers use forward-facing child safety seats; and older children use booster seats.

State Child Passenger Safety Laws

Many laws require all children to ride in the rear seat whenever possible, and most states permit children over a particular age, height or weight to use an adult safety belt.
.....
All 50 states, the District of Columbia, Guam, the Northern Mariana Islands and the Virgin Islands require child safety seats for infants and children fitting specific criteria.
48 states and the District of Columbia and Puerto Rico require booster seats or other appropriate devices for children who have outgrown their child safety seats but are still too small to use an adult seat belt safely.

Rear Facing infant seat





Front facing 5-point harness





History of the Car Seat
"Car seats have become such an important part of parenting culture – we can go from car, to stroller, to the house with our little ones snapped safely inside. Parents today research car seat options extensively and take extra care to get their car seats checked for proper installation. But less than 30 years ago, car seats weren’t required for children. It was estimated that by 1984, only half of all children under the age of four were riding in car seats."

http://www-nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/Pubs/811377.pdf


----------



## VCheng

Hey @Peter C You getting ready for Thanksgiving?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Hey @Peter C You getting ready for Thanksgiving?



Thanks for reminding me. I'll do a write up.

Actually I already did...but I'll do another one.
Team USA | Page 48

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Thanksgiving (United States) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
(1 of 10 Federal Holidays)





"Americans commonly trace the Thanksgiving holiday to a 1621 celebration at the Plymouth Plantation, where the Plymouth settlers held a harvest feast after a successful growing season. .

The event that Americans commonly call the "First Thanksgiving" was celebrated by the Pilgrims after their first harvest in the New World in 1621. This feast lasted three days, and it was attended by 90 Native Americans and 53 Pilgrims."






How to cook a turkey...simple instructions..





Balloon-float Parades
Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






But mostly it is for a family get-together with a turkey feast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Guys, what do you wanna do on black Friday?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

rmi5 said:


> Guys, what do you wanna do on black Friday?



Recover from the night before! I certainly don't want to get trampled to death in the shopping stampede.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

I'm with @LeveragedBuyout - on Black Friday I'll be sleeping in, maybe sleeping off a hangover depending on how rowdy my family is during our get together. As for the shopping, I'm capitalistically inclined, but Black Friday is a horror story... I'm staying in bed.

Here's a great article on what to expect during Black Friday - From Gizmodo contributors.

Black Friday (Thursday?) is quickly approaching, and whether you see it as a daylong spend-a-thon or a blight on American consumer culture, the fact remains—it can be crazy out there.

Last week, I asked what were some of the craziest Black Friday moments you've ever witnessed, and wow...just wow. I was able to glean some knowledge and tips from your collective wisdom and lived experiences to help prepared you for the sales-fueled battlefield ahead.

*Don't swarm retail workers (or dive for laptops)*
When I worked at Best Buy we would pass out slips for the laptops about an hour before the store opened. As I was walking down the line, the line decided to curl around me and enclose me in the crowd. I immediately realized what had happened and tucked the slips and said no more. Customers started grabbing me and yanking the slips from my hands. Fortunately a taller and wider coworker was already on his way to save me or things could have been crazy.

That's actually the same year I hit a lady in the face with a laptop because she decided to dive for the last one right as I was picking it up.

via MistaButters

*Also don't bite retail workers either, please*
My first job was working for Best Buy. During my first Black Friday, I had the last two PS3 and Xbox 360. A customer ran and cut the line and demanded I give them both to her, I told her no because the customer who was next in line had a ticket for the last two. The lady bit my arm so hard, I dropped the two boxes and pretty much destroyed the boxes. I didn't have enough time to hunt the woman down on my own, but I had teeth marks for a few days.

via Lisa Arce

*Severe line-cutting can quickly become severe fist-punching*
My cousin persuaded me to go to a Best Buy Black Friday sale with him. We camped out in line. All of a sudden, these two grown men are on the verge of fistfighting—yelling, trying-to-be-intimidating postures, clenched fists, all of it. Why? Because one guy claims the other "cut him in line". GROWN MEN arguing and becoming violent over cutsies, like schoolchildren. I was in shock, but everyone else around me was unfazed (I assume I was the only one who was experiencing his first Black Friday).

via IceMetalPunk

*And sometimes you may need to channel your inner action hero*
Working at a Walmart around 2003-2004, our store still closed on Thanksgiving so we had a mob at the door waiting for it to get unlocked. The doors opened and we heard the footsteps running at us, I ducked in the HBA ( Health and Beauty) department and waited for the mob to pass.

As I was on my way to the electronics department where I worked, I watched a lady hanging around the outside of the mob grabbing all of the limited amount items out of other peoples carts. It was pretty genius, she was a like a master thief. She took what she needed and walked away with all of the best deals while everyone fought over the Garth Brooks discography.

via CliffordS

*Don't forget that people can be crazy for sales (towels specifically)*
Working in retail allows me to see the worst of humanity. Two events stick out, and both were over the same product, just different years. One was a younger woman who leapt into a bin containing cheap towels. I think that they were a dollar, maybe two. Once in the bin, she proceeded to whip out a very large knife and slash at anyone who was trying to get one, all while trying to shove the ones that she wanted into a bag or purse. During this, she cut a few people, who didn't seem to care and kept digging through the towels.

The second was an older woman last year who had a taser and was tasing people so that she could get to the towels. She was later tased and cuffed by police. Other than that, I typically see people crying when we don't have iPods or iPads.

via JobeWright

*Prepare yourself for some awkward family moments*
The best I've seen was in an electronics store, where a 12 year old (or there'bouts) boy was whining to his mom about wanting specific video games—Crysis, I think— and mom dutifully kept saying no, which grew into NO, then "I SAID NO!!!" in a very loud, frustrated voice.

The kid wrapped his arms around himself, dropped to the floor of the aisle and said, just as loud "Dad's right—you *are *a fuckin' bitch."

The mom grabbed a box of something and proceeded to beat the snot out of the kid, screaming all sorts of stuff until 2 security guys came and pulled her off the runt.

I'm thinkin' the holidays were a little tense in that year for that family...

via Sicpup

*Avoid that one guy trying to steal your Xbox*
I bought an Xbox One last year on black Friday at Wal-Mart, and multiple times random people tried snatching it out of my cart and running off with it, one guy managed to take it and I immediately tackled him.

via EminEm

*But despite it all, remember that people can also be great*
During my first 5 years at Sam's I would walk over to the next door Wal-Mart to buy 2 bikes for charity. I would continue to wear my badge for Sam's. I did this on purpose.

I usually got two responses from people. The first group were people who saw the badge and thought I was going to get more merchandise out for them to buy. They left me alone. The second group saw the badge and stopped me for help.

But here is the thing, and it really let me know that despite all the bad press, the average person is really a decent human being. When I told them that I was just there to get two bikes for charity while I was on my lunch break, they helped me. They helped me carry the bikes, or they made a space so I could get through. Some of these people even let me cut in line so I could get out and get back to work on time.

So if your asking what is the craziest moment for me on Black Friday? Affirmation that, even on the worst shopping day of the year, at the worst time, at the worst store, most people still have decent hearts and the Christmas spirit.

This is the reason I don't venture out on Black Friday - from 8 Black Friday Tips to Help Stay Sane This Year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

@SvenSvensonov 

...Bloody hell... and this is despite the best sales being after Christmas, and often online. I have a strong anti-elitist streak in me, but sometimes I wonder about the huddled masses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@LeveragedBuyout @SvenSvensonov 
Well, I don't like crowded places, so I have never shopped in Black Fridays.  But, for this year, my friends have convinced me to do shopping, at least for doing it as a one time experience  although I have told them that I would immediately leave stores if their situation gets close to what I have seen in youtube videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

rmi5 said:


> Guys, what do you wanna do on black Friday?



I don't think I have ever shopped on Black Friday. Usually I'm enjoying taking an extra day off. Will be working this year though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Supermarket - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia









FMI | Food Marketing Institute | Supermarket Facts
"Traditional Supermarket - Stores offering a full line of groceries, meat, and produce with at least $2 million in annual sales and up to 15% of their sales in GM/HBC. These stores typically carry anywhere from 15,000 to 60,000 SKUs (depending on the size of the store), and may offer a service deli, a service bakery, and/or a pharmacy

Number of supermarkets-2013 ($2 million or more in annual sales) 37,459

Median Total Store Size in Square Feet-2013: 46,500 (4320 sq meters)

Average number items carried in a supermarket in 2013: 43,844"






Not everybody is happy going shopping




Huge list of over 200 different supermarket chains:
List of supermarket chains in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Warehouse club - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"A *warehouse club* is a retail store, usually selling a wide variety of merchandise, in which customers are required to buy large, wholesale quantities of the store's products, which makes these clubs attractive to both bargain hunters and small business owners. The clubs are able to keep prices low due to the no-frills format of the stores. In addition, customers may be required to pay annual membership fees in order to shop."
























Will a warehouse club membership save you money? - Daily Press

"Shopping at the warehouse club will save you about 20 percent over the same trip at Walmart. And compared to other clubs, Costco is the cheapest.

We recently looked at prices for common household and grocery items at each of the three local warehouse clubs — Costco, Sam's Club and BJ's Wholesale Club — and compared them against Walmart.

In a previous study, we found that Walmart is the cheapest of grocery stores compared to the five other major chains in Hampton Roads. You can find the details of that story, along with complete price lists at SavvyShopperToday.com.

So the axiom is true — buying in bulk is cheaper, most of the time.

Costco wins the warehouse club price war by a few pennies. Sam's Club follows in a close second, and shopping at BJ's will save shoppers almost 14 percent over the same trip at Walmart."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Wegman's is the best grocery store out there.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Wegman's is the best grocery store out there.



I'm still forming an opinion. Hard to compare when they slap their own label on almost everything like Trader Joe's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> I'm still forming an opinion. Hard to compare when they slap their own label on almost everything like Trader Joe's.



Try their fresh baked goods and you will be converted.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Try their fresh baked goods and you will be converted.



Ok, I'll see if I can stop by today (after doing BJ's Wholesale)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Damn @Peter C is Texas really like this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Damn @Peter C is Texas really like this?



Hahah. In the same way that Oliver Stone set out to create Wall Street as a cautionary tale, but instead created a legion of Gordon Gekko fans, some people saw Mad Max and, well...


----------



## A.M.

ayo hello team 'murrica!

let's deliver some freedom around the world!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Damn @Peter C is Texas really like this?



Looks more like Australia.
Hey @Horus this is what I expect the outback is like. (And when I mean Outback I assume that is everything outside the Sydney city limits. )


----------



## A.M.

Peter C said:


> Looks more like Australia.


This is how i imagine Australia:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> Looks more like Australia.
> Hey @Horus this is what I expect the outback is like.



Nah dude, look at the sign in the back. That be Texas!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Nah dude, look at the sign in the back. That be Texas!



Texas more like this





Could be distant relatives

odd...I can't post a new message it just appends to this one. @LeveragedBuyout or @Nihonjin1051 or @Syed.Ali.Haider can you add a dummy post below this one so I can continue posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Dummy post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The power of Hollywood

List of highest-grossing films - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*Rank* *Peak* *Title* *Worldwide gross* *Year* *Ref*
1 1 *Avatar* $2,787,965,087 2009 [# 1][# 2]
2 1 *Titanic* $2,186,772,302 1997 [# 3][# 4]
3 3 *The Avengers* $1,518,594,910 2012 [# 5][# 6]
4 3 *Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows – Part 2* $1,341,511,219 2011 [# 7][# 8]
5 5 *Frozen



* $1,275,011,053 2013 [# 9][# 10]
6 5 *Iron Man 3* $1,215,439,994 2013 [# 11][# 12]
7 4 *Transformers: Dark of the Moon* $1,123,794,079 2011 [# 13][# 8]
8 2 *The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King* $1,119,929,521 2003 [# 14][# 15]
9 7 *Skyfall* $1,108,561,013 2012 [# 16][# 17]
10 10 *Transformers: Age of Extinction* $1,087,404,499 2014 [# 18][# 19]
11 7 *The Dark Knight Rises* $1,084,439,099 2012 [# 20][# 21]
12 3 *Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest* $1,066,179,725 2006 [# 22][# 23]
13 5 *Toy Story 3* $1,063,171,911 2010 [# 24][# 25]
14 6 *Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides* $1,045,713,802 2011 [# 26][# 27]
15 1 *Jurassic Park* $1,029,153,882 1993 [# 28][# 29]
16 2 *Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace* $1,027,044,677 1999 [# 30][# 4]
17 5 *Alice in Wonderland* $1,025,467,110 2010 [# 31][# 32]
18 14 *The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey* $1,017,003,568 2012 [# 33][# 34]
19 4 *The Dark Knight* $1,004,558,444 2008 [# 35][# 36]
20 2 *The Lion King* $987,483,777 1994 [# 37][# 29]
21 2 *Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone* $974,755,371 2001 [# 38][# 39]
22 20 *Despicable Me 2* $970,761,885 2013 [# 40][# 41]
23 5 *Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End* $963,420,425 2007 [# 42][# 43]
24 10 *Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows – Part 1* $960,283,305 2010 [# 44][# 45]
25 24 *The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug* $958,366,855 2013 [# 46][# 47]
26 6 *Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix* $939,885,929 2007 [# 48][# 43]
27 9 *Finding Nemo* $936,743,261 2003 [# 49][# 15]
28 8 *Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince* $934,416,487 2009 [# 50][# 51]
29 5 *The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers* $926,047,111 2002 [# 52][# 53]
30 6 *Shrek 2* $919,838,758 2004 [# 54][# 55]
31 8 *Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire* $896,911,078 2005 [# 56][# 57]
32 10 *Spider-Man 3* $890,871,626 2007 [# 58][# 59]
33 15 *Ice Age: Dawn of the Dinosaurs* $886,686,817 2009 [# 60][# 61]
34 6 *Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets* $878,979,634 2002 [# 62][# 63]
35 29 *Ice Age: Continental Drift* $877,244,782 2012 [# 64][# 65]
36 5 *The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring* $871,530,324 2001 [# 66][# 67]
37 34 *The Hunger Games: Catching Fire* $864,565,663 2013 [# 68][# 69]
38 11 *Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith* $848,754,768 2005 [# 70][# 71]
39 19 *Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen* $836,303,693 2009 [# 72][# 73]
40 33 *The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn – Part 2* $829,685,377 2012 [# 74][# 75]
41 24 *Inception* $825,532,764 2010 [# 76][# 77]
42 7 *Spider-Man* $821,708,551 2002 [# 78][# 79]
43 2 *Independence Day* $817,400,891 1996 [# 80][# 81]
44 19 *Shrek the Third* $798,958,162 2007 [# 82][# 79]
45 14 *Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban* $796,688,549 2004 [# 83][# 84]
46 1 *E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial* $792,910,554 1982 [# 85][# 86]
47 43 *Fast & Furious 6* $788,679,850 2013 [# 87][# 88]
48 23 *Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull* $786,636,033 2008 [# 89][# 88]
49 15 *Spider-Man 2* $783,766,341 2004 [# 90][# 84]
50 1 *Star Wars* $775,398,007 1977 [# 91][# 86]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Dummy Post.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The power of Hollywood 2014

2014 in film - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Rank* *Title* *Studio* *Worldwide gross
1* _Transformers: Age of Extinction_ Paramount Pictures $1,087,404,499
*2* _Guardians of the Galaxy_ Marvel Studios $771,454,000
*3* _Maleficent_ Walt Disney Pictures $757,723,217
*4* _X-Men: Days of Future Past_ 20th Century Fox $746,045,777
*5* _Captain America: The Winter Soldier_ Marvel Studios $714,083,572
*6* _The Amazing Spider-Man 2_ Columbia Pictures $708,982,323
*7* _Dawn of the Planet of the Apes_ 20th Century Fox $708,266,226
*8* _How to Train Your Dragon 2_ 20th Century Fox / DreamWorks Animation $618,849,989
*9* _Interstellar_ Paramount Pictures / Warner Bros. $544,129,713
*10* _Godzilla_ Warner Bros. / Legendary Pictures


----------



## SQ8

Peter C said:


> Texas more like this.


What I do know about Texas is that it is THE state with the economy bouncing back.. and if you know yer oil that is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Oscar said:


> What I do know about Texas is that it is THE state with the economy bouncing back.. and if you know yer oil that is.



Plus you are in the land of pretty painted faces (women with extensive makeup)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Peter C said:


> Plus you are in the land of pretty painted faces (women with extensive makeup)



Apparently it adds depth to their personality.. layers upon layers of foundation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ozzy22

Dummy post? I just wanted to fit in. Any ways I’m off the amount of freedom on here is overwhelming.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The power of Hollywood: Merchandising

Top grossing movie of 2013: Frozen

Disney's Frozen: The power of princess merchandising - Business Analysis & Features - Business - The Independent

"Disney really began to focus on princesses in 2000, after a new executive went to see a Disney on Ice show and was struck by how many of the girls in the audience were wearing home-made princess costumes. "They weren't even Disney products," the executive, Andy Mooney, told the writer Peggy Orenstein for her book about the rise of princesses, Cinderella Ate My Daughter. *The Disney Princess line now makes about £2.5bn a year*, on par with the earning power of Mickey Mouse himself. (The Frozen girls are not, as yet, official members of the Princess ensemble.)"

How Disney Princesses Became a Multi Billion Dollar Brand -


http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/24/magazine/24princess.t.html?pagewanted=all
"[in 2006] There are now more than 25,000 Disney Princess items."


----------



## VCheng

A wonderful example of US soft power. Please keep going.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

USA in media: Game publishing

Top selling video games 2013
100 best-selling video games of 2013 revealed | Metro News

1. Grand Theft Auto V (Rockstar)
2. FIFA 14 (*EA*)
3. Call Of Duty: Ghosts (*Activision*)
4. Battlefield 4 (*EA*)
5. Assassin’s Creed IV: Black Flag (Ubisoft)
6. Tomb Raider (Square Enix)
7. FIFA 13 (*EA*)
8. Lego Marvel Super Heroes (*WB Games*)
9. Minecraft: Xbox 360 Edition (*Microsoft*)
10. The Last Of Us (Sony)
11. Batman: Arkham Origins (*WB Games*)
12. Call Of Duty: Black Ops II (*Activision*)
13. Just Dance 2014 (Ubisoft)
14. Far Cry 3 (Ubisoft)
15. Saints Row IV (Deep Silver)
16. BioShock Infinite (*2K Games*)
17. Killzone: Shadow Fall (Sony)
18. Need for Speed: Rivals (*EA*)
19. Lego Batman 2: DC Super Heroes (*WB Games*)
20. Skylanders: Swap Force (*Activision*)
21. Animal Crossing: New Leaf (Nintendo)
22. Assassin’s Creed III (Ubisoft)
23. Need For Speed: Most Wanted (*EA*)
24. Disney Infinity (*Disney*)
25. Lego The Lord Of The Rings (*WB Games*)

15 of the top 25.
hmm which side are you fighting for...









...ah cool!


----------



## VCheng

How about music, theater and art?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

US media: Broadway Musicals:

Broadway Musicals a Big Hit in 2013 With Overseas Travelers to NYC - Yahoo Finance

Lion King is best-selling production of all time - Channel NewsAsia





Nyala (R) played by Puleng March of South Africa, performs during a media preview of the Lion King musical performance in Singapore. (AFP/ROSLAN RAHMAN)

"NEW YORK: Blockbuster musical "The Lion King" was on Monday (Sep 22) named the most successful production in history, raking in US$6.2 billion (S$7.87 billion) at the box office - more than any other stage show or movie.

The earnings come from ticket sales alone and do not include merchandise, recordings or revenue from the Disney film on which it is based.

There are currently 10 productions of "The Lion King" staged around the world, including in London, New York and Tokyo.

More than 75 million people have watched nearly two dozen global productions of "The Lion King." It was the highest-grossing show on Broadway in 2013 and so far in 2014."

The Lion King (musical) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Productions* 
1997 Minneapolis (tryout)
1997 Broadway
1998 Tokyo
1999 Japan National Tour
1999 London
2000 Toronto
2000 Los Angeles
2001 Hamburg
2002 U.S. National Tour
2003 U.S. National Tour
2003 Sydney
2004 The Hague
2006 Shanghai
2006 Seoul
2007 Johannesburg
2007 Paris
2008 Taipei
2009 Las Vegas
2011 Singapore
2011 Madrid
2012 U.K. National Tour
2013 São Paulo
2013 Sydney

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

There is _much _more to US power than just its military, obviously.


----------



## Bratva

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> There is _much _more to *US power than just its military*, obviously.


 

And Police


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The arts - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Art Market Nears Record With $66 Billion in Global Sales - Bloomberg

"Global art sales approached their pre-crisis high last year, led by record prices for postwar artists and a jump in U.S. auctions.

Sales of art and antiques increased 8 percent from a year earlier to 47.4 billion euros ($65.9 billion),
...
The value of postwar and contemporary art transactions increased by 11 percent from 2012, reaching its highest-ever auction sales total of 4.9 billion euros as records were established for artists such as Francis Bacon, Roy Lichtenstein and Andy Warhol. Boosted by a 25 percent increase in sales, the U.S. confirmed its position as the international art market leader, representing 38 percent of the market by volume, a 5 percentage point increase from 2012, according to the report.
“Most high priced works in postwar and contemporary art are being sold in New York, both at auctions and in dealer sales,” Clare McAndrew, a cultural economist who compiled the report, said in a telephone interview. “It’s not just the U.S. buyers. People from Latin America and Asia are buying in New York.”

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Seems that many US companies (especially financial ones) load up on artwork. My current company has multimillion dollar paintings on some of their walls. If you think I say "wow..cool" when i pass them you'd be so wrong...it's more like "meh" as they don't seem so spectacular to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

One aspect worth a look is the wide variety of everyday goods available in stores, from types of eggs and milk and bread to just about every other item one could possibly need.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> One aspect worth a look is the wide variety of everyday goods available in stores, from types of eggs and milk and bread to just about every other item one could possibly need.



I tried to find a video of a tour of a supermarket to highlight that in some of my previous posts but they were all terrible quality. The search goes on...

A Publix supermarket in the South somewhere:





A small Albertsons:






This guy is amazed that the U.S. devotes an entire aisle just for their pet dogs! Haha!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

USA in media: Television

Top 10 Most Popular TV Channels Of The World

1) BBC News
2) *ESPN*
3) *HBO*
4) *CW Network*
5) Channel 5
6) Star World
7) BBC Food
8) AXN
9) *Disney*
10) *Cartoon Network*

5 out of 10

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Let's start with just eggs.

Four sizes each of white and brown eggs:

Eggland's Best Eggs - Farm Fresh White Eggs

Eggland's Best Eggs - Farm Fresh Brown Eggs

Three sizes each of Cage-Free and Organic eggs:

Eggland's Best Eggs - Cage Free Eggs

Eggland's Best Eggs - Organic Eggs

And that is just one company. 

Whatever happened to an egg being just an egg?!



Peter C said:


> I tried to find a video of a tour of a supermarket to highlight that in some of my previous posts but they were all terrible quality. The search goes on...
> 
> A Publix supermarket in the South somewhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small Albertsons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is amazed that the U.S. devotes an entire aisle just for their pet dogs! Haha!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

Did someone mention their food serving size? I was shocked when I went there. Who eats all that?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

SipahSalar said:


> Did someone mention their food serving size? I was shocked when I went there. Who eats all that?!!!



Actually I did but the pdf search is not working properly.



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Let's start with just eggs.
> 
> Four sizes each of white and brown eggs:
> 
> Eggland's Best Eggs - Farm Fresh White Eggs
> 
> Eggland's Best Eggs - Farm Fresh Brown Eggs
> 
> Three sizes each of Cage-Free and Organic eggs:
> 
> Eggland's Best Eggs - Cage Free Eggs
> 
> Eggland's Best Eggs - Organic Eggs
> 
> And that is just one company.
> 
> Whatever happened to an egg being just an egg?!



haha ok...I finally see your point.

Eggs come in either white or brown and in multiple sizes

Hmmm...guess which chicken lays which color...





Chicken egg sizes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia











So you have (caged, free range, or organic) brown and white in multiple egg sizes and then you can buy them in 4, 6, 12, 18, 24, and even 36 packs.





Even Omega 3 ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burger Boy

When Americans want to describe how far away a place is they always give the "distance" as a driving time rather than an actual distance.

For example saying I live 3 hours away rather than saying I live 160 miles away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Burger Boy said:


> When Americans want to describe how far away a place is they always give the "distance" as a driving time rather than an actual distance.
> 
> For example saying I live 3 hours away rather than saying I live 160 miles away.



They only mention miles when the driving time is unknown and long...and then generically.

Person1: Hey can you drive me home...I live in Smalltown.
Person2: Smalltown..WTF..that's like...uh...a 100 miles away from here!


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> Actually I did but the pdf search is not working properly.
> 
> 
> 
> haha ok...I finally see your point.
> 
> Eggs come in either white or brown and in multiple sizes
> 
> Hmmm...guess which chicken lays which color...
> View attachment 162055
> 
> 
> Chicken egg sizes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> View attachment 162054
> 
> 
> View attachment 162056
> 
> 
> So you have (caged, free range, or organic) brown and white in multiple egg sizes and then you can buy them in 4, 6, 12, 18, 24, and even 36 packs.
> 
> View attachment 162059
> 
> Even Omega 3 ones.



Before we start on the breads, how many _types _of milk (not just packaged sizes) are there in a typical US supermarket? Fat content? Flavors? Pretty long list I'd imagine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Before we start on the breads, how many _types _of milk (not just packaged sizes) are there in a typical US supermarket? Fat content? Flavors? Pretty long list I'd imagine.



I can elaborate on this one a little more
Team USA | Page 65

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> I can elaborate on this one a little more
> Team USA | Page 65



It would be a mind boggling number of combinations if someone sent a person to the supermarket for some milk, eggs and bread, even if specified to be one gallon, one dozen eggs and one loaf, respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> It would be a mind boggling number of combinations if someone sent a person to the supermarket for some milk, eggs and bread, even if specified to be one gallon, one dozen eggs and one loaf, respectively.



The prepackaged Bread Aisle (with the equally crazy dry Cereal selection)






The Fresh Bakery Bread Aisle





Frozen Bread





A bit overwhelmed??





Too many combination to even think about. 4, 5, 8,12 grain breads. Cinnamon/Raisin Bread, honey wheat breads..organics..too many brands and combinations to try. Bagels, hotdog rolls, hamburger buns, bite size rolls, pita, the list goes on and on.

Milk in different flavors and sizes








Cereal





Don't forget the Ice Cream Aisle!





The Soda and Chips aisle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Now Dats Wot I Yam Talkin Bout!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Now Dats Wot I Yam Talkin Bout!



The paper towel and toilet paper aisle





100 types of toothpaste!





Laundry Detergent Aisle





try simply buying a jar of peanut butter (natural, crunchy, etc)





oh and the pet food aisle





Dogs aren't treated like..well dogs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Spoiled for choice, surely.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

back to dogs aren't treated like...dogs...

Pet Industry Market Size & Ownership Statistics






For 2014, it estimated that $58.51 billion will be spent on our pets in the U.S.

Estimated Breakdown:
Food: $22.62 billion
Supplies/OTC Medicine: $13.72 billion
Vet Care: $15.25 billion
Live animal purchases $2.19 billion
Pet Services: grooming & boarding: $4.73 billion

Hmmm..we spend more money on pets than most countries do for their defense budgets.











US Animal Hospitals & Medical Centers
Look at how many animal hospitals are in my state....125!!!!! WTF!!
Massachusetts • Animal Hospitals & Medical Centers • MA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> ...............
> 
> Hmmm..we spend more money on pets than most countries do for their defense budgets.



Decadent dumb Murrikans!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Department store - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

List of department stores of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's hard to describe a US department store other than they sell mostly clothes and are usually multi-floor and gargantuan in square footage.


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> Life in the USA: Department store - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> List of department stores of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It's hard to describe a US department store other than they sell mostly clothes and are usually multi-floor and gargantuan in square footage.
> View attachment 175375
> 
> 
> View attachment 175388
> 
> 
> View attachment 175390
> 
> 
> View attachment 175379
> 
> 
> View attachment 175377
> 
> 
> View attachment 175382
> 
> 
> View attachment 175385
> 
> 
> View attachment 175386



Each one is a mini-mall in itself. Together they make up a mega-mall. Shopping heaven!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American culture: Jeans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia











BBC News - How jeans conquered the world

"It's difficult to find a garment as widely embraced, worn and loved the world over as jeans. The classic symbol of the American West is now a staple in wardrobes around the world. But why?
Cowboys may wear them but so do supermodels, farmers, presidents and housewives.

Ask any group of people why they wear jeans and you will get a range of answers. For some they're comfortable, durable and easy - for others they're sexy and cool. Jeans mean different things to different people. Does this explain their wide appeal?

It is a subject that is relatively unstudied, says anthropologist Danny Miller, whose book Blue Jeans will be published next month.

In every country he has visited - from the Philippines to Turkey, India and Brazil - Miller has stopped and counted the first 100 people to walk by, and in each he found that almost half the population wore jeans on any given day.

Jeans are everywhere, he says, with the exception of rural tracts of China and South Asia."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Levi's, Dickie's, Diesel and Jordache.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American culture: T-shirt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia













At 100, the ubiquitous T-shirt not worn out yet

"
WATERLOO, Iowa --- The T-shirt is 100 years old. Not a specific moth-eaten shirt in the back of a closet --- the concept of garment itself turns 100 this year.

The top non-work attire in the U.S. first appeared in 1913 as a U.S. Navy-issued crewneck to be worn under sailors' uniforms. T-shirts are now so common in American society that it seems strange, even to those who sell T-shirts, that something so ubiquitous would have such a definite beginning.

"I sell them and I never thought they had an anniversary," said Keith Sandvold, of Craft Cochran Screen printing and Embroidery in Waterloo. "I thought they came with God, Adam and Eve and the T-shirt."

Since their humble beginnings, T-shirts have become more than a piece of clothing. They can be political statements, alma mater advertisers, prizes, promotions, casualties of breakups and more."


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American culture: Sneakers (footwear) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia










How Sneaker Culture Conquered the World - The Daily Beast

"The basketball sneaker has a long and lucrative history, especially for the sportsmen who become the brands' ambassadors.
They wait in long lines in the bitter cold. They squeal with delight over the stitch on the shoes or the faux snakeskin upper. Colors more likely to be seen during Carnival in Rio than on any self-conscious American are hits. Catty quips about style choices are met with irrational exuberance over over-hyped new designs.

No, these aren’t the insufferable Carrie wannabes taking up New York’s sidewalks—they are teenage boys and grown men all over the world going on about basketball sneakers.

In terms of American contributions to global style and comfort, the basketball sneaker has to rank up there with the T-shirt and riveted jeans. And as can be seen in any mall or casual glance around the subway, the sneakers left the court long ago.

Today, sneakers are a hugely lucrative juggernaut. In 2012, for instance, Nike’s line of LeBron James sneakers generated $300 million—in the U.S alone. Apparently everybody still wants to be like Mike—so much so that kids get shot over pairs of his namesake sneakers. And the footwear’s infiltration of the fashion world is pretty much complete."

Sneakernomics: Understanding The International Sneaker Market - Forbes

"The Sneaker business in the US was $22 billion in 2013, a new record. The US sneaker business has grown steadily for more than a decade. Since 2004, the sneaker market in the US has grown nearly 30%.

During that period, the international sneaker business grew even faster, +40%. The US contributes about 40% of the world’s sneaker sales. This makes the worldwide number about $55 Billion; $33 billion done outside the US.
...
China is now the second largest sneaker country in the world after the US."


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Wegman's is the best grocery store out there.



Ok so I went to a new Wegman's that opened up recently with 139,000 sq ft.

I have formed an opinion: I'm passing on Wegman's.

The MarketBasket I go to is 138,000sq ft but it doesn't have a restaurant or a liquor department eating into the floor space. The selection is far bigger. The produce department is 3 times the size. Wegman's only matches their prices...it doesn't try to beat it.

Ah well..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> Ok so I went to a new Wegman's that opened up recently with 139,000 sq ft.
> 
> I have formed an opinion: I'm passing on Wegman's.
> 
> The MarketBasket I go to is 138,000sq ft but it doesn't have a restaurant or a liquor department eating into the floor space. The selection is far bigger. The produce department is 3 times the size. Wegman's only matches their prices...it doesn't try to beat it.
> 
> Ah well..



Well, I guess it is time for me to try out MarketBasket I guess.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Well, I guess it is time for me to try out MarketBasket I guess.



The one I go to has 38 registers all open and lines still backing up down the aisles.


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> The one I go to has 38 registers all open and lines still backing up down the aisles.



Quantity or Quality?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Quantity or Quality?



Quantity. The parking lot is like disneyworld sized.


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> Quantity. The parking lot is like disneyworld sized.



Spoken like a true Murrikan! 

Did you try any of the the fresh baked goods at Wegman's?

============

105 types of fresh baked breads not enough of a variety?

https://www.wegmans.com/webapp/wcs/...4966991+4294862133+4294824971&catalogId=10002

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Spoken like a true Murrikan!
> 
> Did you try any of the the fresh baked goods at Wegman's?
> 
> ============
> 
> 105 types of fresh baked breads not enough of a variety?
> 
> https://www.wegmans.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductListView?forwardto=ProductListView&Ne=7&langId=-1&storeId=10052&N=77 4294966991 4294862133 4294824971&catalogId=10002



No, I didn't buy any but it looked good.
BTW their packaged bread selection was pretty small.


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> No, I didn't buy any but it looked good.
> BTW their packaged bread selection was pretty small.



Because they have a wider selection of the fresh baked ones.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Quantity or Quality?



Price Check: Which Boston supermarket chain is cheapest? | Money - WCVB Home

"The shopping list included ½ gallon of store brand or equivalent milk and large eggs, Jif peanut butter, Cheerios, a pack of Bounty paper towels, 2 liters of Coca-Cola, Edy's ice cream and Lay's potato chips."

#1 Market Basket: $20.56
#2 Hannaford's: $20.74
#3 Wegmans: $22.04
#4 Target: $23.59
#5 Stop&Shop: $24.03
#6 Walmart: $24.95
#7 Shaws: $30.51

Video shows some good shots of the supermarkets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Food and Clothing prices in the US:
How America Spends Money: 100 Years in the Life of the Family Budget - The Atlantic

"This is our story today: It is a story about how spending on food and clothing went from half the family budget in 1900 to less than a fifth in 2000.It is a story about how a nation that feels poor got so rich. Here's the big picture in one chart showing the share of family spending per category over the 20th century. The big story is that spending on food and clothes has fallen massively while spending on housing and services has gone up.







*HOW WE SPEND: 1900:*






The year is 1900. The United States is a different country. We are near the end of the Millennium, but in the "warp and woof of life," we are living closer to the 1600s than the 2000s, as Brad DeLong memorably put it. A quarter of households have running water. Even fewer own the home they lived in. Fewer still have flush toilets. One-twelfth of households have gas or electric lights, one-twentieth have telephones, one-in-ninety own a car, and nobody owns a television.
...
*HOW WE SPEND: 1950*





The year is 1950. Compared to just five decades earlier, the United States is already a different country. The population has doubled to 150 million. The economy's share of farmers has fallen from 40% to 10%, thanks to the mechanization of the farm, led by the mighty tractor. At the same time, food has gotten much cheaper compared to wages, and its share of the family budget has declined from 43% to 30%.
...
*HOW WE SPEND: 2003



*
It's become fashionable to consider the 1950s a golden age in American economics. Employment was full. Wages were rising. Manufacturing was strong. But if you're the kind of person who likes clothes or food, then welcome to paradise.

In the last 50 years, food and apparel's share of family has fallen from 42% to 17% (and remember, we were near 60% in 1900) as we've found cheaper ways to eat and clothe ourselves. Food production got more efficient, and we offshored the making of clothes to other countries with cheaper labor. As a result, apparel's share of the pie, which hardly changed in the first half of the century, shrank in the second half by two-thirds..."

-------------------------

2011

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

So food and clothing prices go down so what do Americans do with that cash...

America's homes are bigger than ever - Jun. 4, 2014






"The average size of homes built last year hit 2,600 square feet, an all-time high that surpassed even the housing bubble years, when homes averaged around 2,400 square feet, according to the Census Bureau."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

With all that food people have to keep in shape.

Jogging - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Pretty much in all cities there are dedicated jogging/running trails where people get out and enjoy the sunshine and fresh air.

Chicago





Boston





Austin




Jogging in New York City - barefoot!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

With all that food people have to keep in shape.

Home fitness machines
Home exercise equipment: Finding the right machine

"Thinking about canceling that gym membership and working out at home? You're not alone. Industry analysts say that gym memberships peaked at 42.7 million in 2006.. ....But sales of home exercise equipment, including treadmills, elliptical exercisers and stationary bikes, have continued to grow in recent years."


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life at (a cluttered, stuff-filled American) Home

"What do you get when a team of archaeologists, anthropologists, photographers, and ethnographers team up to study the stuff found in the houses of 32 U.S. families over the course of 4 years? You get an colorful, even graphic look at Life at Home in the American consumer culture. While this insightful book deserves a full read, let me highlight just a few gems that the authors discover while visiting these homes from 2001 to 2005.

First a bit of context: as the authors note, Americans have the most possessions in all of human history. To the extent that we now even rent self-storage units because our giant homes no longer will fit our stuff. While that’s been normalized in this culture, it certainly isn’t normal.

But, as the crew observes, we have difficulty getting rid of stuff even when we get new stuff to replace it. Hence the outdated TV or computer in the basement, the stack of casette tapes even though you’ve moved onto CDs, or pile of CDs even though you’ve moved onto MP3s. The crew found that even the stuff that people have committed to get rid of accumulates in “liminal spaces” and can linger there for weeks, months, even years–something the box of old CDs and books sitting in the corner of my office reveals that I’m not immune to either. But this goes much further than an errant box. Of the homes the group studied, there were no cars in three-quarters of the garages—as they were too full with junk.

One interesting discovery of the anthropologists: “The number of objects families place on their refrigerators appear to signal something about the possessions they have in the rest of the house. Specifically, the look of the refrigerator door hints at the sheer quantities of possessions a family has and how they are organized or arranged in the home.” In other words, “a family’s tolerance for a crowded, artifact-laden refrigerator surface often corresponds to the densities of possessions in the main rooms of the house (living/family room, dining room, office, kitchen).” The average number of things on the refrigerator in the 32 homes they studied—including magnets, photos, schedules, postcards, take-out menus—hit 52, with the busiest refrigerator having 166 items on it.

After I read that, I purged half of the junk off my refrigerator (going from about 30 to 15 things, mostly magnets, plus a few pictures and reminders). As the authors note: “The iconic place in the American home—the refrigerator panel—may function as a measuring stick for how intensively families are participating in consumer purchasing and how many household goods they retain over their lifetimes.” I’ll keep that in mind next time I think about putting something on my fridge.

There is so much more described in the book—from the ugly side-effects of bulk buying (thanks Costco), and the food in our pantries, to the messiness that come with the hyper-stimulation of consumerism in children (you should see the pictures of kids’ rooms), and how common the displaying of trophies is (who would’ve known that trophy selling and engraving is a multibillion dollar industry in the United States)? And then there’s the section on video games (with kids spending 7% of their time on these, compared to 3% of their time on chores), the discussion of how many photographs line Americans’ walls, even a section on how deeply people identify with their cultures, religions and yes, their sports teams, prominently showing the icons of all of these in their homes.

_Life at Home in the Twenty-First Century_ is a treasure trove of information about how deeply Americans have internalized the consumer culture and propagate it as they raise the next generation of Americans. Let’s hope more cultural reformers than ad men pick up this book, as, like with all information, this book can be used both for good or ill."

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hmm...I guess I can't comment on the magnets on the refrigerators. Mine are all stainless steel (it's non-magnetic)

I plead guilty on the self-storage. While other people store their stuff I was storing a car (for the winter). 

Typical outdoor self storage:


----------



## SipahSalar

Peter C said:


> But, as the crew observes, we have difficulty getting rid of stuff even when we get new stuff to replace it. Hence the outdated TV or computer in the basement, the stack of casette tapes even though you’ve moved onto CDs, or pile of CDs even though you’ve moved onto MP3s. The crew found that even the stuff that people have committed to get rid of accumulates in “liminal spaces” and can linger there for weeks, months, even years–something the box of old CDs and books sitting in the corner of my office reveals that I’m not immune to either. But this goes much further than an errant box. Of the homes the group studied, there were no cars in three-quarters of the garages—as they were too full with junk.


Makes flea markets an interesting place to visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Kids and their toys..






hmm seems the UK is taking the lead..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Faiez

what's the best place to live in USA ?



Peter C said:


> But if you're the kind of person who likes clothes or food, then welcome to paradise.



Lol.....that line was soooo funny...hahahha.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Faiez said:


> what's the best place to live in USA ?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.....that line was soooo funny...hahahha.



If there was a best place...we'd all move to that spot. 

So many tradeoffs. Weather...quality of education...standard of living...taxes...average wage...home prices...crime...good economy.

No place has all of them perfectly. Maybe Virginia is close.
Just don't move to Indianoplis and become a Colts fan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faiez

Peter C said:


> If there was a best place...we'd all move to that spot.
> 
> *So many tradeoffs. Weather...quality of education...standard of living...taxes...average wage...home prices...crime...good economy.*
> 
> No place has all of them perfectly. Maybe Virginia is close.
> Just don't move to Indianoplis and become a Colts fan.



For :

-weather (15-25centigrade).
-crime(low).
-nice views.
-reasonable land value.

How's Georgia ?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Faiez said:


> For :
> 
> -weather (15-25centigrade).
> -crime(low).
> -nice views.
> -reasonable land value.
> 
> How's Georgia ?



this may help
StateMaster - US Statistics, State Comparisons


----------



## Faiez

Peter C said:


> this may help
> StateMaster - US Statistics, State Comparisons



let me rephrase, where would you love to live, given no money/job/tax/etc constraints.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Faiez said:


> let me rephrase, where would you love to live, given no money/job/tax/etc constraints.



I'd have to think about for a bit. Not an easy answer. Maybe in a part of California or Virgina that is not too hot.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the US: Master Bedrooms






Mattress Sizes │Mattress Size Guide from The Better Sleep Council
"Queen mattress dimensions are 60 inches wide by approximately 80 inches long – 6 inches wider and 5 inches longer than a full size mattress. These added inches can make all the difference in comfort, especially for couples, and have made the *queen size mattress today's most popular mattress size*. However, with 30 inches of personal space, each adult still has 9 inches less width than if they slept alone in a twin bed.

Recommendations: Queen size is a good choice for guest rooms, smaller master bedrooms and for couples who prefer close quarters. It's also a great choice for single sleepers who are also "sprawlers."






The king size mattress dimensions are 76 inches wide by approximately 80 inches long – about 18 inches wider than a queen. This is the closest a couple can come to having as much personal space (38 inches) as each would have on a twin bed. In fact, two twin extra-long beds pushed together are about the same size, an option that can offer a flexible arrangement for a guest room.

*Recommendations:* A king size mattress is the best choice for couples that want maximum personal sleeping space.

Master Bath:




Walk-in closet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the US: Starter home - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's a family showing a tour of their new almost finished starter home. Since it is a starter it has a 3x3 setup (using a Great room - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia with 3 rooms on the first floor and 3 on the second (vs a 4x3 or 4x4 which has a Family room - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia aka the "casual" room and a Living room - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia aka the "formal" room)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the US: Anatomy of a home

1st Floor

Family room





Living room





Dining Room





Kitchen (with a little breakfast table area)





1st floor half bathroom





Laundry area





interior door leading to garage area

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the US: Anatomy of a home

2nd floor

A typical US home has 3+ bedrooms upstairs:

#1 Master Bedroom as described above ( Team USA | Page 77 )

#2 Boys bedroom





#3 Girls Bedroom





The hallway bathroom used by the kids (bathroom in Master bedroom used by parents)





Hallway to staircase





if bedroom #4 is available this is usually an office

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the US: Anatomy of a home

3rd floor ( Attic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )

Depending upon the size it can be everything from useless to useful
















but in the end it is mostly for storage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the US: Anatomy of a home

Sub-level ( Basement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )

Not all homes in the U.S. have basements. They are more common in the Northern areas due to frost line issues ( Why do northern houses have basements? | ShopYourWay.com ) If you do have a basement and it has adequate height clearance you can add another 50% to the usable space in your home.

The cement basement usually has all the utility items in the home (water pipe from street, sewer connection, gas line into house (or oil tank), electrical circuit breaker box, telephone wire connection, cable connection, heating system, air conditioning condenser units (if not in attic). The ceiling of the basement will be a jumble of hot/cold water pipes, electrical wiring, fiberglass insulation, and possibly forced air ductwork.






You can fix up your basement to add livable space

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The last of the 11 Federal Holidays observed in the US: Christmas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

While it may be perceived from the outside as yet another Christian Holiday (like Easter); Christmas in the US has turned into more of a generic gift-giving holiday (like a hyper Valentine's Day) rather than some highly religious observance day. The gift-giving is more targeted towards children (they get multiple surprise gifts from "Santa" which adults do not receive. Adults just receive gifts from each other).





Wait in line to have your kids' picture taken with Santa at the Mall (it's optional for adults to jump into the pic too..you can even bring the family dog) and the lines are looooooong. Cost me $35 this year (7 different pics on a disc)







Lights displays inside/outside abound






Kids unwrapping Santa's gifts.

(to be continued...)


----------



## waz

Peter C said:


> Homes in the US: Anatomy of a home
> 
> 2nd floor
> 
> A typical US home has 3+ bedrooms upstairs:
> 
> #1 Master Bedroom as described above ( Team USA | Page 77 )
> 
> #2 Boys bedroom
> View attachment 178171
> 
> 
> #3 Girls Bedroom
> View attachment 178415
> 
> 
> The hallway bathroom used by the kids (bathroom in Master bedroom used by parents)
> View attachment 178174
> 
> 
> Hallway to staircase
> View attachment 178305
> 
> 
> if bedroom #4 is available this is usually an office
> View attachment 178417



You guys have a commodity we don't have here in the UK, space and lots of it.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

waz said:


> You guys have a commodity we don't have here in the UK, space and lots of it.



It has turned us into a society of claustrophobics.

I can't buy that car because it is too small.
A twin bed won't do because it is too small...how about a king.
Hey don't stand so close to me on the subway (hmm I can hear Sting singing now)
This airline sucks because it does not have much foot/leg room.
You live in an apartment building...with 200 people...ugh!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Peter C said:


> It has turned us into a society of claustrophobics.
> 
> I can't buy that car because it is too small.
> A twin bed won't due because it is too small...how about a king.
> Hey don't stand so close to me on the subway (hmm I can hear Sting singing now)
> This airline sucks because it has not much foot room.
> You live in an apartment building...with 200 people...ugh!!!!!!!



Ha! You sound like many of the nice American tourists I see in London and their major complaints are at how crowded it is and how narrow the roads are. 

Merry Christmas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Read the following three articles about 'Personal space'.... specifically about Social Distance....... 

Personal space - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Body contact and personal space in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Personal Space (From Intimate to Public) - Explanation



Peter C said:


> It has turned us into a society of claustrophobics.
> 
> I can't buy that car because it is too small.
> A twin bed won't due because it is too small...how about a king.
> Hey don't stand so close to me on the subway (hmm I can hear Sting singing now)
> This airline sucks because it has not much foot room.
> You live in an apartment building...with 200 people...ugh!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

.....Christmas in the US continued

Common "generic" traditions (ie not necessarily done only by Christians..most Atheists and non-strict religious people with little kids do it too). I can't speak for the entire country so I'm going to put the things I see in my local area.

Christmas tree (most popular item...and some are real and some are plastic)






Wreath with a bow on the front door





Electric "candles" in windows





Some lights on the porch or around the entrance area.





Another big family get-together dinner


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Hyperion said:


> Read the following three articles about 'Personal space'.... specifically about Social Distance.......
> 
> Personal space - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Body contact and personal space in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Personal Space (From Intimate to Public) - Explanation








2009 Hyundai i10 Deemed “Too Small” For American Market, Earns Hyundai Instant Bonus Points
"According to AutoNews, Hyundai has decided that the Hyundai i10 compact car is simply too small to go over well with U.S. consumers."


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the US: Anatomy of a home

Households by the number of vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the US: The family minivan/SUV










Household life in the US: Soccer mom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"The phrase soccer mom broadly refers to a North American middle-class suburban woman who spends a significant amount of her time transporting her school-age children to their youth sporting events or other activities."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some things that may shock you about "rude Americans"

1) Line Etiquette




Cutting in line is a humongous no-no in the US.
If you want everybody in the line (including Grandma) to beat the crap out of you just try and cut-in a line.
People believe in fairness to whoever got there first...even to the point if you are in the middle you can ask the guy behind you to "Hold your spot" as you run off quickly to get that item you forgot.

2) Spitting




Don't spit in public. People will look at you like you are vermin (or an idiot teen). It's even illegal in many cities (but you'd have to really do something dumb to get fined)

3) Smoking




Depending upon the state you live in being a smoker can be rough. In many states you can't smoke anywhere inside public buildings. In fact you can't even smoke outside in the front of the building - you have to go out back..in a dark alley or something. You are treated like an alcoholic. Puffing away while walking down a city sidewalk isn't looked at as being "cool". It's more looked at as causing air pollution that people shouldn't have to breathe,

4) honking your car horn loudly at the person in front of you.




The person is going to turn around and hopefully not have a gun.
A gentle and extremely short beep is ok.

5) Using the elevator
Ladies first




When stepping on an elevator: Women board first.
When stepping off an elevator. If there are women near the front they get off first.

Oh and open and hold the door for her too

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some things that may shock you about "rude Americans" (...continued)

6) Bumping into people while walking




You'd think with the third largest population on the planet Americans would inevitably be bumping into each other like a giant pinball machine while trying to quickly navigate through crowded sidewalks.

The reality is bumping into somebody is a no-no. If you do...you better unload a barrage of "Sorry..sorry..my fault..sorry". It is expected everybody has a personal perfectly functioning radar system perpetually running so you can navigate the most treacherous routes with an automatic evasive maneuvering system to avoid collisions. If that system messes up you better be ready to admit it.

Unfortunately this system appears to have started to fail in Manhattan. Think You Own the Sidewalk?; Etiquette by New York Pedestrians Is Showing a Strain - New York Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1st Federal Holiday: New Year's Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Providence

innovative marketing is our forte !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the US: Backyard in wintertime

Build the fort for the neighborhood snowball fight battles









build a hockey rink





or you build a luge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

The ONE Thing You Must Do In Each U.S. State

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the US: Filling with furniture

So you have your nice sized Family Room...now you have to fill it with stuff.





So many choices






OMG don't forget the quintessential American family room furniture - LA-Z-BOY recliners!!












Not sure if Sofa Sleepers are still popular (a sofa that has a pull-out bed. I have one and also a recliner couch)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

So I had some trouble with my hot water heater so that got me thinking about how important hot water can be and how we take it being always there for granted. So let's take a look...

Most people have a tank of water in their basement/garage/utility room that is heated with gas/electricity. Another style is "tankless" where the water is heated on demand (which is more popular in Europe). I'll just talk about the tank ones since this is the style I know about.







They come in all sizes. The picture above looks like a 40 gallon (150 liters) which is the default size I think. You can get much larger ones. There's actually a large glass liner inside holding the water.






You can personalize the temperature (up to 71C)

Not only does hot water run to all the sinks, tubs, and showers you have; but more importantly to your clothes washer and dishwasher.




hot/cold water connection to the washing machine





Not being able to use the hot and warm wash/rinse cycles sucks.





I bet this is hard to find...





Most people only have the warm water detergents.






I realized the dishwasher is connected to the hot water too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the USA: 1971 GFCI - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia requirement





"[GFCI] is a device that shuts off an electric circuit when it detects that current is flowing along an unintended path, possibly through water or through a person. It is used to reduce the risk of electric shock. It works by measuring the current leaving the hot side of the power source and comparing it to the current returning to the neutral side. If they are not equal, this means that some of the current is flowing along an unintended path, and the GFCI shuts the power off. When the problem is corrected, the GFCI can manually be reset by pushing the reset button."





required in outlets in bathrooms





Kitchen





Outside






Keep in mind even with this electrical outlets aren't legal to install in shower stalls or right next to a tub.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the USA: Insulation - Housewrap - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Tyvek - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia











Homes in the USA: Insulation - Fiberglass


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the USA: Insulation Window - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






"Double paned windows have two parallel panes (slabs of glass) with a separation of typically about 1 cm; this space is permanently sealed and filled at the time of manufacture with dry air or other dry nonreactive gas. Such windows provide a marked improvement in thermal insulation (and usually in acoustic insulation as well) and are resistant to fogging and frosting caused by temperature differential. They are widely used for residential and commercial construction in intemperate climates."







Comfy next to the windows even with all that snow outside.





Of course it helps keep out the heat too.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Cooking in an American home: The home oven/range/stove





5 gas burner (1 in each corner and a rectangular one in the middle, 17500 BTU burner) Convection oven.

Baking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Baking chicken in the oven

Steaming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Steaming chicken on the stove

Grilling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Oven broiler (upside down Grilling)

Roasting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Roasting a chicken in the oven

Boiling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Boiling chicken on the stove.

Stew - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Making stew on the stove

Frying - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Frying chicken in a pan on the stove

Shallow frying - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Shallow frying chicken on the stove

Deep frying - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Deep frying chicken on the stove

Barbecue - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pangu

When I was in San Francisco, I went first to a burger joint for a bite I can't imagine how huge the burger was, same goes for other food items. When in Europe, specifically UK, Switerland & Italy, I found that the food items were more managable in quantity. Is there any reason why typical American meal are larger than the European counterpart?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

xudeen said:


> When I was in San Francisco, I went first to a burger joint for a bite I can't imagine how huge the burger was, same goes for other food items. When in Europe, specifically UK, Switerland & Italy, I found that the food items were more managable in quantity. Is there any reason why typical American meal are larger than the European counterpart?



Food is cheap. Most of the price is preparing it and serving it.


----------



## VCheng

xudeen said:


> When I was in San Francisco, I went first to a burger joint for a bite I can't imagine how huge the burger was, same goes for other food items. When in Europe, specifically UK, Switerland & Italy, I found that the food items were more managable in quantity. Is there any reason why typical American meal are larger than the European counterpart?



Home of the world's largest cheeseburgers and many challenges:

Denny's Beer Barrel Pub - The Burger Challenges

The "Main Event" Burger is 125 lbs. Yes, one hundred and twenty five pounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Cooking in an American home (continued):




Yes, you can even cook a chicken in a convection microwave.

Speaking of Microwaves...




2.2 cu ft (62L) counter top.





Over-the-range dual fan vented outside-the-home microwave.





built-in above an oven






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rotisserie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Cook a chicken in a Rotisserie


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> Cooking in an American home (continued):
> View attachment 182768
> 
> Yes, you can even cook a chicken in a convection microwave.
> 
> Speaking of Microwaves...
> View attachment 182770
> 
> 2.2 cu ft counter top.
> 
> View attachment 182760
> 
> Over-the-range dual vented outside-the-home microwave.
> 
> View attachment 182763
> 
> built-in above an oven



Even better than the microwave is the dishwasher. Lazy luxury!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The US home: Clothes Washers




Kenmore Elite 5.2 cu. ft. (147L) Front-Load Washer - Clean Living

Built for those with lots of laundry, the large capacity Kenmore Elite 5.2 cu. ft. front-load washer 4107 has 14 separate wash cycles. Never pre-treat stains again: there's a steam cycle built right into the washer, as well as a second rinse on the Kids Wear setting. The NSF-certified sanitize setting kills germs without harsh chemicals, eliminating 99.9% of bacteria. An automatic Smart Motion tumble feature prevents mildew and odors from gaining a foothold if you forget to remove a load. Keep your clothes looking, feeling and smelling their best with this Kenmore Elite front-load washer.

With Smart Motion Technology, the Direct Drive Motor blends up to six different wash motions, providing customized care for each type of fabric so clothes get totally clean.
SteamTreat virtually eliminates the need to pre-treat fabric while it tackles common tough, set-in messes with the deep cleaning power of steam.
From work clothes to cloth diapers, NSF certified Sanitize Cycle raises temperatures to quickly kill 99.9% of certain bacteria without using harsh chemicals like bleach.
Designed to scrub out grass stains and clean messes, the Kids Wear Cycle gets tough dirt out, while the 2nd Rinse feature makes clothes comfortable on the most sensitive skin.
Multiple wash cycles give your hardy work clothes, delicate linens, and stained fabrics the treatment they need to look their best.
A huge interior delivers plenty of space for towels, blankets, comforters and more, to help you get more clean in fewer loads.





Kenmore 5.2 cu. ft. (147L) Top-Load Washer w/ Steam & Ultra Wash Cycle





Yes, even your washing machine is smartphone connected.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The US home: Clothes Washers (continued)
Connects to the hot/cold water in your house.







Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Even better than the microwave is the dishwasher. Lazy luxury!



Kitchens in the US: Dishwasher - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Connect to your home's hot water supply





Kenmore Elite 24" Built-In Dishwasher - Powerful and Quiet

The quietest dishwasher Kenmore has ever made at only 39 decibels, this ENERGY STAR® Kenmore Elite built-in dishwasher 12833 lets you rest and relax while it does all the hard work. The combination of the 360-degree PowerWash™ Plus technology and TurboZone® with rotating spray jets attacks your greasiest and grimiest dishes. Don't worry about your large or odd-shaped pots and pans. The one-hand adjuster makes lifting the upper rack very easy. It also has an efficient UltraClean wash system that knows the exact amount of water and energy to use so you can save money on your utility bills.


----------



## VCheng

For the truly lazy, there is the option of _two _dishwashers. Load one up and let it run, then leave the dishes there to be used, while the other one gets loaded up. No more emptying or storage needed. 



Peter C said:


> Kitchens in the US: Dishwasher - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> View attachment 182921
> 
> Kenmore Elite 24" Built-In Dishwasher - Powerful and Quiet
> 
> The quietest dishwasher Kenmore has ever made at only 39 decibels, this ENERGY STAR® Kenmore Elite built-in dishwasher 12833 lets you rest and relax while it does all the hard work. The combination of the 360-degree PowerWash™ Plus technology and TurboZone® with rotating spray jets attacks your greasiest and grimiest dishes. Don't worry about your large or odd-shaped pots and pans. The one-hand adjuster makes lifting the upper rack very easy. It also has an efficient UltraClean wash system that knows the exact amount of water and energy to use so you can save money on your utility bills.
> 
> View attachment 182919

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> For the truly lazy, there is the option of _two _dishwashers. Load one up and let it run, then leave the dishes there to be used, while the other one gets loaded up. No more emptying or storage needed.



Well if you are also too lazy to empty your trash you can also get both a Garbage disposal unit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





and a trash compactor (
What is a Trash Compactor and How Do They Work? | DoItYourself.com )


----------



## VCheng

Yay! to both (although you still have to take it out for curbside pickup on the assigned day).



Peter C said:


> Well if you are also too lazy to empty your trash you can also get both a Garbage disposal unit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> View attachment 183012
> 
> and a trash compactor (
> What is a Trash Compactor and How Do They Work? | DoItYourself.com )
> 
> View attachment 183002


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The US home: Clothes dryer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





No...no...the machine thingie... 





*Kenmore Elite 9.0 cu. ft. (255L) Gas Dryer - Easy on Fabric*

This *Kenmore Elite gas dryer 9107* is equipped with internal sensors that detect moisture, so it stops when clothes are dry, which also prevents over-drying and keeps your garments safe. This gas dryer's steam generator reduces wrinkles and static cling so clothes look their best. You can also tumble clothes without heat so they're fresh and ready to fold or hang. This unit's many smart features make drying efficient and easy.


SteamCare™ Technology reduces odors, relaxes wrinkles and cuts down on the need for ironing, so clothes are ready to wear in just 20 minutes.
NSF certified Sanitize Cycle raises temperatures to quickly kill 99.9% of certain bacteria without the use of chemicals so your laundry is clean and healthy...





Kenmore Elite 9.0 cu. ft. (255L) Electric Dryer


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The US home: Refrigerator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Most refrigerators in the US range from 18 cu ft (509L) to 33 cu ft(935L) and have chilled water/cubed ice/crushed ice dispensers connected to the water supply in your house so there is no water reservoir that needs to be refilled taking up precious space)









Top refrigerator/bottom freezer





Top freezer/bottom refrigerator





Side-by-side freezer left/ refrigerator right





French door with bottom freezer (with optional water/cubed ice/crushed ice dispenser)
Kenmore Elite 30 cu.ft. (850L) French Door Bottom-Freezer Refrigerator w/Grab-N-Go™ Door
The* Kenmore Elite* *74033 *French doorfridge delivers more capacity in less space. Featuring a convenient Grab-N-Go™ Door and Tilt-N-Take freezer door, plus GeniusCool™ Technology to keep food fresh and chilled *filtered water and ice* provides refreshment at your fingertips with the simple select dispenser.

The *Kenmore Elite 7403* 3-door refrigerator features a *Grab-N-Go™ Door* – a unique concept that keeps often-used items in a separate refrigerator compartment that is accessible from the outside with a simple push of a button, so there is no need to open both refrigerator doors, letting cold air escape. It’s also accessible from the inside, making it easy to load with snacks, drinks, leftovers and more.
High-efficiency *thin insulation* panels use less space and provide maximum insulation so you can store more food and keep it fresh.
*Slim-in-Door Ice* Allows 100% use of the top shelf and lets you store more in the door with convenient door bins.
*Space-saving* *LED lighting* recessed into the top and along the sides of the refrigerator making it easy to see what you're looking for without interfering with storage space.
*Compact water filter* is recessed into the ceiling of the refrigerator so you have more usable top shelf space.
Slim Design *air filter* helps increase top shelf capacity*.
Space-saving LED lighting in the bottom of fresh food doors *illuminate the freezer bins* without interfering with storage space.
*GeniusCool™ *Technology combines Digital Temperature Control, Electronic Sensors, and Multi Air Flow to provide *optimum temperature* performance.
The *Linear Compressor* maintains freshness by quickly responding to temperature changes, providing only the amount of cool needed.
Electronic* Temperature Sensors* measure multiple temperature points providing feedback for optimum temperature management.
With *Multi Air Flow* Technology strategically placed vents distribute cool air evenly throughout the entire refrigerator.
With *Dual Evaporators,* the separate cooling system keeps the ideal humidity level for fresh foods and frozen food.
The *Pantry Drawer* has digital temperature controls with custom temperature settings for Meat, Deli or Produce to help preserve freshness by storing items at their ideal temperature.
Vegetables stored in the *AirTight™ Crisper* retain weight and moisture longer, when compared to a standard crisper bin, resulting in fresher produce.
The *CleanFlow Air filter* circulates air through a charcoal filter to help keep the refrigerator smelling* fresh*.
*Chilled filtered water and ice* provides refreshment at your fingertips with the simple select dispenser.
Water and air *filter change indicators* let you know when it’s time for a filter change.
Save money, energy, and the environment with this *ENERGY STAR® Qualified* refrigerator.
Exclusive *Dual SlideAway Shelves* slide back to create more vertical space so you can *store taller items* like wine bottles and pitchers.
The *3-tier Freezer Drawer* has 3 separate drawers to give you better organization.
Exclusive *Tilt-N-Take* Freezer Door offers convenient access to frozen foods without pulling the entire drawer.
Specially designed Cheese and *butter bin* provides easy access to cheese and butter.





Ok, yes there is Sub-Zero but I'm sticking with a mainstream everyday brand like Kenmore that everybody can afford and is available in hundreds of stores across the country.




an example Sub-Zero


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Top selling cars in the US (2014)

Best-selling vehicles of 2014 [USA]

1) Ford F-150 (pickup truck)
2) Chevrolet Silverado (pickup truck)
3) Dodge Ram (pickup truck)
4) Toyota Camry
5) Honda Accord
6) Toyota Corolla
7) Nissan Altima
8) Honda CR-V
9) Honda Civic
10) Ford Fusion


----------



## VCheng




----------



## VCheng




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


>



I see the "y'all" pic but nothing...unless you have a big letterbox on the top and bottom.


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> I see the "y'all" pic but nothing else



Do you need an eye exam? 







(It is displaying correctly with the black boxes top and bottom.)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Top 20 selling cars in the US 2014 (expanded)

1) Ford F-Series (pickup truck...not just the F-150)
2) Chevrolet Silverado (pickup truck)
3) Dodge Ram (pickup truck)
4) Toyota Camry
5) Honda Accord
6) Toyota Corolla
7) Nissan Altima
8) Honda CR-V (small SUV)
9) Honda Civic
10) Ford Fusion
11) Ford Escape (small SUV)
12) Chevrolet Cruze
13) Toyota RAV4 (small SUV)
14) Chevrolet Equinox (small SUV)
15) Hyundai Elantra
16) Ford Focus
17) Hyundai Sonata
18) GMC Sierra (pickup truck)
19) Ford Explorer (SUV)
20) Toyota Prius (hybrid)

Hmm...no Volkswagens


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the USA : Bathroom, Whirlpool Bathtub - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the USA : Bathroom, exhaust fan

The Importance of Bathroom Exhaust Fans In Your Home

*Odor Control*

One of the largest reasons for having an exhaust fan is for odor control. If an unpleasant odor occurs in the bathroom, it can easily be drawn out with the help of an exhaust fan.

As a result, the ventilation system will enable you to keep your bathroom well maintained, while offering a clean atmosphere for the next person who enters.

*Humidity Reduction*

Reducing the humidity in a bathroom is vital for its upkeep. *Excessive moisture can wreak havoc on bathroom walls by causing paint and wallpaper to peel*. In extreme cases it can even cause doors to warp!

Most importantly, the *humidity can cause mold to accumulate*. These spores can grow rapidly and can be difficult to get rid of. Therefore, t is crucial to have bathroom exhaust fans to prevent this from happening.

*Fumes and Safety*

Bathrooms are typically cleaned with aggressive chemicals, which can cause a variety of health issues when inhaled. This is a major concern especially for small children, the elderly, or those with current lung conditions.

Additionally, if the bathroom is already experiencing a mold problem, the fan will help to remove the buildup of spores in the air. This in turn will also help to slow down the mold's growth rate.










fan/light combo







Don't want your ceiling to look like this:


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the USA: Bathroom sinks






His sink...and her sink..in the Master bathroom.








Piped in hot and cold and drinkable





Hmm..why two? (It's so she can keep her clutter on HER SIDE)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes: incandescent, cfl, halogen, LED light bulbs

So about 2 years ago I bought a whole bunch of incandescent 60w light bulbs because the U.S. was talking about phasing them out. I like dimmable bulbs and CFL and LED's at the time were pricey. I figured it would be years before omnidirectional dimmable LED's in the 60W range at a price point of -$5 would appear. I have > 100 light bulbs in various fixtures in my house and that's a big hunk of change to replace if LED's are $30 each. Incandescents were < $0.50 a piece.

Today I see the following 60w (800 lumen) dimmable LED soft white bulb for $4.99 at HomeDepot. Same bulb was over $12 a year ago,











I guess tomorrow is today.
Edit: wow it works with standard dimmers too (do not need to replace with the LED specific ones). I tested in some of my dimmers and it does indeed work...although at the lowest sliding position it was still putting out the same brightness as say a 10W incandescent.

Now what do I do with my 50+ stash of 60w double life incandescents.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the US: bathtub/shower Pressure-balanced valve - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




This is the typical control for a shower/tub combo system.

"A *pressure-balanced valve* provides water at nearly constant temperature to a shower or bathtub, despite pressure fluctuations in either the hot or cold supply lines.

If, for example, someone flushes a toilet while the shower is in use, the fixture suddenly draws a significant amount of cold water from the common supply line, causing a pressure drop. In the absence of a compensating mechanism, the relatively higher pressure in the hot water supply line will cause the shower temperature to rise just as suddenly, possibly reaching an uncomfortable or even dangerous level. Conversely, if someone opens a hot water faucet elsewhere, the relatively higher pressure in the cold water supply line will cause the shower temperature to drop suddenly.

The pressure-balanced shower valve compensates for changes in water pressure. It has a diaphragm or piston inside that reacts to relative changes in either hot or cold water pressure to maintain balanced pressure. As water pressure drops on one supply line, the valve reduces the pressure in the other supply line to match. A side effect of this is that the pressure and flow at the shower head or tub spigot will drop twice as much as if only one supply line had been affected, but without a large temperature change. There are ball bearings in the valves to regulate forces."


----------



## metronome

don't you get bored of posting this boring shit day in and day out.. lightbulbs, washing machines, bath tubs, dish washers, detergent, supermarkets, the kitchen sink ! you don't say ! 

cuisine, music, guns, culture, personal general aviation etc in the states are far more interesting topics than plug sockets lol .. just saying 

how about US custom shop axes ?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

metronome said:


> don't you get bored of posting this boring shit day in and day out.



Nope! I'm just showing what life in the USA is really like for a typical resident. I'm not showing mansions of the rich & famous or people sailing yachts while sipping champagne. No sugar coated glamorous Hollywood movie make believe.

Just typical everyday stuff in the lives a typical US resident has to deal with and why people like it here. It's the little things that add up here and there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## metronome

ok, fair enuff


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

okay.. I'll sneak in somewhat of a cuisine thing.

Food in the US: Eating uncooked vegetables










Not uncommon for people to eat a plateful of raw vegetables - especially during lunchtime





Wash in warm water of course





Or better yet many vegetables are bagged pre-washed..so you can eat them out of the bag.





restaurant uncooked salad bar





there's even dedicated salad restaurants


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Bathrooms in the US: One piece shower/tub

Most US homes (if not almost all) have both a shower and a tub. Many are separate units.
However some bathrooms don't have the space for both.





The "one piece" shower and tub solves this problem. Made of acrylic it has no seams and is pretty common.
Another convenience is you don't have any tile or grout issues to deal with.





Some have glass doors





Some have shower curtains


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Well we just had a big snowfall so...

Homes in the USA: Dealing with winter




Ugh!!!





Town trucks plow the streets





If you are lucky they will do your sidewalk - if you have one.





But most of the time it is you and the Snow blower - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Hmm...I think I'll be getting one of these!!!










Another reason people buy Trucks/SUVs. You can add a plow attachment and make your own path.










Or if you feel like ripping up your pavement you can put in a heated driveway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Keeping up appearances: clean streets and sidewalks











Nice shoes...but can you really wear them on town/city streets without getting them ruined...yes you can!

Lots of laws have been passed to make sure your trek down the street isn't a game of "dodge it".








First no dogs running wild pooping everywhere. That solves that problem.














Solves human problems.





Street cleaning machines take care of the rest.






So women can wear this without worry.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

US Homes: The two car Garage (residential) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia










powered





Control your garage door, lights, etc with the push of a button.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the US: Outdoor lighting

Sconce (light fixture) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Homes in the US usually have at least one light by the front door. These lights are usually left on all night to help illuminate your house.

Low voltage or solar home spot lighting





Path and landscape lighting


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the US: Neighborhood trash day





The trash truck





The Recycle truck






The yard waste truck (leaves, grass, branches, etc)


----------



## Rafi

The US is beautiful, parts of it are like Europe and others Asia, cold and then desert conditions, spent happy times there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the USA: Storm drain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Storm drains are where rainwater from the street collects (not to be confused with the sewer where household stuff goes)















of course if it clogs up you can have a lake


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the USA: No overnight street parking





Many cities/towns have passed laws making it illegal to park a car overnight on the public streets.
The rationale for this is:
1) Criminals wont be able to park their cars when looking for opportunities without being noticed.
2) Landlords will have a harder time renting a single apartment unit to say 4 college students since they will each now need a space for their car in the driveway (you can't park in front yards either)





Dawn on a residential street


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the USA: Burglar bars/walls





No, this isn't in the U.S.





Yes, this is.

You'd think with all the lawless Hollywood movies, gun ownership, and crime stats posted Homeowners would be putting walls around their homes and bars on all the windows to keep themselves and their families safe.

The reality is home property crime is not much of a problem in most areas of the U.S. Seeing bars on homes is uncommon unless you live in some poor areas (like near public housing for instance).





Even homes in NYC don't have bars (although in some bad sections they probably do)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the USA: Kitchen garden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Infographic: Home gardening in the U.S. | MNN - Mother Nature Network

"The U.S. has enjoyed a home-gardening renaissance in recent years, driven by concerns about health, nutrition and money — and a desire to get back to our roots. Whether you're starting a garden or just curious how yours compares, here's a behind-the-scenes look at gardening in America.

While corn is the top overall crop grown in the U.S. — with 84 million acres harvested in 2011 — home gardeners tend to grow a more biodiverse bounty. Tomatoes are the most popular produce cultivated in yards across the country, followed by cucumbers, sweet peppers, beans, carrots and summer squash.

Home gardeners are relatively evenly spread around the country, although the Southeast has a few more green thumbs than other regions. Most U.S. gardeners have at least some college education, and a slight majority are female. Regardless of their demographics, though, the country's home gardeners seem to be getting their money's worth: After collectively spending $2.5 billion on seeds, supplies and other upfront costs in 2008, American gardeners reaped a whopping $21 billion return on investment. For the average 600-square-foot garden, that comes out to a profit of about $530."


















----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Contrary to the popular belief that American's don't like to get their "hands dirty" and do work; a good percentage of Americans have gardens. The even greater surprise is the majority are college educated.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the USA: Gardening (...continued)

Want to grow fruits/vegetables...it's simple.





Need some good soil...no problem...many places sell nice rich black soil pretty cheap by the bag.








Or if you just need soil amendments there is a huge selection of them too.





pick your seeds...





or buy a seedling (or even a full plant)





Pretty much every home has an outdoor water connection in the back with clean potable water.





Watch it grow in the backyard.





Enjoy healthy pesticide/herbicide free food!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the USA: Letter box - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia











You'd think with all the stat figures that portray the US as a crime ridden place people would at least be concerned about their mail. The fact is most people get their mail delivered to unsecured mailboxes on the street or (if in a more densely populated area) an unsecured box near your door. Keep in mind these boxes will have your checks, credit cards, and other personal info.

Is there a major theft issue...nope!





That includes packages.

Now of course in some high crime areas you are going to see things like this:




Mail slot in door.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Apartments in the USA: Average size (214 sq meters 2012)






Average Apartment Size Worldwide | Average Home Size - AddressReport Blog



So I'm trying to find a video of a non-luxury high rise apartment.
Most high-rise buildings have been converted into condos so it is tough to find one.





Here's one in Chicago in an older building probably built in the early 1970's.






Here's a non-luxury apartment in the suburbs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Apartments in the USA: (Correction) Average size is 91 sq meters (982 square feet)

Units are Getting Smaller, But Not Everywhere | Multifamily Executive Magazine





(~950 sq ft)






Here's what a 970sq foot apartment looks like


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Housing in the USA: Tree lined neighborhoods of "clean & green"




The way-out suburbs





Town in a city suburb





even in the brownstone neighborhoods of New York City






Town workmen planting trees.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

So where do the poor people in the US live?

Housing in USA : Public housing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Typical low income housing project.





A large public housing development in NYC.

The "unfortunate people" in the US are crammed (like caged mice) into inner-city tall apartment buildings owned by the government.

This is the nightmare scenario most American's try to avoid at ALL costs. Those in them strive to get out.









Very small and simple...but functional kitchens.









Typical cramped. This building has 6 apartments per floor. 4 apartments have 2 bedrooms ( < 68sq meters),1 has 3 bedrooms (< 73 sqm), and 1 has 1 bedroom ( < 50 sqm).

Keep in mind the average non-public housing apartment size in the US is 91 sq meters and the average new home size is over 240 sq meters (which is a little smaller than one 3 bedroom + one 2 bedroom + two 1 bedroom)






Unfortunately these areas have high crime rates.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

So where do the poor people in the US live? (Continued)












People can still make a bad situation tolerable

















But their nice sanctuary may be ruined when urban decay sets in as other people start to not care about their living spaces or others. You end up surrounded by undesirables making life difficult.







The lofty goal: A nice quiet safe "castle" of your own with plenty of space and no worries about anybody else.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Homes in the USA: Wildlife





No, not that kind

You'd think with all the guns Americans have we would have put anything larger than a mouse on an endangered species list.

It is quite surprising the type of wildlife walking around just on the perimeter (and even inside) the city limits.





Deer. Yes, believe it or not deer are pretty common. In fact you can't fire a weapon in the open in most cities/towns so being inside the perimeter instead of deep in the woods may actually be safer.





Sparrow. Lots of different birds but if you see a flock it is probably sparrows.





Ducks. Any body of water probably has some ducks in it.





Squirrels. Any place with trees will have squirrels. They also like to run along telephone wires.





Rabbits. Oddly they prefer chomping on my lawn than my garden.





Raccoons. Dexterous hands can pull trash can lids off.





Coyotes. They are actually pretty skittish and will run away from you.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Where do people work?





Many work in big office buildings outside of cities. There has been a push over the last 35 years to move businesses out of cities.





Plenty of room for parking (almost everybody drives to work) and its free.








Plus since you have your car with you can easily take care of errands during the work day or right afterwards.





or you work in a city.





But that usually means you have to take public transportation as parking is probably not free and not abundant.








There is also the ability to work at home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Peter C said:


> Housing in the USA: Tree lined neighborhoods of "clean & green"



Mate, i'm curious what is the heating system for these type of houses ?

Also what is the most used heating system for housings in US ?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Sinan said:


> Mate, i'm curious what is the heating system for these type of houses ?
> 
> Also what is the most used heating system for housings in US ?



Depends upon availability. The latest statistics show 61% of US households use Natural Gas piped in from the street.
So people will have a furnace that will be either forced hot air through ductwork or some kind of hot water steam or radiant setup.

If no Natural Gas line is present the other options are to have an oil tank (expensive per gallon!) or propane tank that you get filled periodically. If all else fails I guess electric is your last option.

Half the homes that use oil were built before 1950.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Peter C said:


> Depends upon availability. The latest statistics show 61% of US households use Natural Gas piped in from the street.
> So people will have a furnace that will be either forced hot air through ductwork or some kind of hot water steam or radiant setup.
> 
> If no Natural Gas line is present the other options are to have an oil tank (expensive per gallon!) or propane tank that you get filled periodically. If all else fails I guess electric is your last option.
> 
> Half the homes that use oil were built before 1950.


Thanks for the explanation.

Much like ours then...though we don't use all air heating in most cases.

I always thought that being a natural gas importer and having many nuclear plants, you would use electricity for heating like; heat pumps or heating air with electrical resistant....


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Sinan said:


> Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> Much like ours then...though we don't use all air heating in most cases.
> 
> I always thought that being a natural gas importer and having many nuclear plants, you would use electricity for heating like; heat pumps or heating air with electrical resistant....



Nuclear power was probably the ultimate goal but after the Three Mile Island accident - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia nuclear power was pretty much stopped dead in its tracks in the early '80s. Since then natural gas and other types have been the norm. That's why I'm surprised the U.S. is still the leader in nuclear power generation since we have pretty much done no expansion in 35 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Peter C said:


> That's why I'm surprised the U.S. is still the leader in nuclear power generation since we have pretty much done no expansion in 35 years.



Mate, ain't this weird ?

Why not close all the nuclear plants if it is dangerous....but instead going with the old reactors...

If you still wanna go with the nuclear power...why not build new ones and phase out old ones and reduce the share of imported natural gas in the power production ???


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Sinan said:


> Mate, ain't this weird ?
> 
> Why not close all the nuclear plants if it is dangerous....but instead going with the old reactors...
> 
> If you still wanna go with the nuclear power...why not build new ones and phase out old ones and reduce the share of imported natural gas in the power production ???
> 
> View attachment 196527



After 3 Mile island nobody wanted any new ones built near them. So Canada builds them instead and sells us their power. How wacky is that!

Waiting for Fusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Peter C said:


> After 3 Mile island nobody wanted any new ones built near them. So Canada builds them instead and sells us their power. How wacky is that!
> 
> Waiting for Fusion.



Hey @Peter C would you be willing to do a segment on US infrastructure projects and spending (assuming you haven't and I'll admit I haven't checked each page of this thread)? While our infrastructure is often mentioned as being in decline, and to be fair a lot of it is in need of maintenance, the US is also undergoing an infrastructure building spree, though it isn't balanced and is more skewed towards energy and urban development.

I feel there's too much false information floating around about the state of the US infrastructure and would welcome any sanity or realism that you can offer.

There's a correlation between strong infrastructure spending and strong US economic growth:

Strengthen the US infrastructure, put Americans to work | TheHill

One particular project, in the energy sector:

BlackRock Announces Infrastructure Partnership With EDF Renewable Energy And Purchase Of 50% Interest In 200MW Hereford Wind Project Texas











From 2010 - NRDC: Renewable Energy for America: Wind






From 2014 - State Fact Sheets








Peter C said:


> After 3 Mile island nobody wanted any new ones built near them. So Canada builds them instead and sells us their power. How wacky is that!
> 
> Waiting for Fusion.



But, 4 nuclear power stations are currently being constructed in the US:

From 2012 - U.S. approves first new nuclear plant in a generation| Reuters

The new reactors are AP1000s:

AP1000 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

AMDR said:


> *'MURICA*
> View attachment 138143
> View attachment 138144



Luckily,America is much different than 'MURICA.  (I hope at least  )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

SvenSvensonov said:


> Hey @Peter C would you be willing to do a segment on US infrastructure projects and spending (assuming you haven't and I'll admit I haven't checked each page of this thread)? While our infrastructure is often mentioned as being in decline, and to be fair a lot of it is in need of maintenance, the US is also undergoing an infrastructure building spree, though it isn't balanced and is more skewed towards energy and urban development.
> 
> I feel there's too much false information floating around about the state of the US infrastructure and would welcome any sanity or realism that you can offer.



I didn't mention any specific projects. But I have talked about water/sewer treatment plants, highways, trains, airports, etc. Just general stuff.

Trying to not turn this thread into a troll fest of "Nice...BUT in our country we do it better...check this out..."


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American retro Muscle cars





2015 Dodge Challenger 305 - 707hp. $26,995- $58,295





1970 Dodge Challenger 145 - 390hp


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American Retro muscle cars





2015 Chevrolet Camaro 323-580hp from $23,705





1968 Chevrolet Camaro

American retro Muscle cars





2015 Ford Mustang 300-435hp from $23,800





1970 Ford Mustang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Environmentalism in the USA

In the Chinese documentary "Under the Dome" some common anti-pollution policies of the US (and other countries) were highlighted.






Vapor recovery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Stage 2 vapor recovery gas pump nozzle. Collar collects vapors and drains them back into the underground gas tanks.






Typical truck in the US (Optimus Prime type). They run on diesel and are all over the place (that's why driving a sub-compact is suicide in the US).




Double trailers too











Air pollution was simply referred to as being "fog".




Coal Pollution. She points out how the people of the U.S.,England, and others know FULL WELL of the dangers of coal and how they stopped it. The number of homes in the US using coal was down to 0.1% in 2000 (that's from 55% using coal in 1940!!!!).


----------



## Pukhtoon

Peter C said:


> American retro Muscle cars
> 
> View attachment 199005
> 
> 2015 Dodge Challenger 305 - 707hp. $26,995- $58,295



I always wish i hav enough money for this beast


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Pukhtoon said:


> I always wish i hav enough money for this beast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Quality of Life Index by Country 2015

Top 10





US ranked #4.
Saudi Arabia #12
Japan #13
UK #16
France #22
Israel #30
Taiwan #43
Hong Kong #49
Turkey #50
India #51
Russia #72
Pakistan #74
China #76

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

Peter C said:


> American Retro muscle cars
> 
> View attachment 199006
> 
> 2015 Chevrolet Camaro 323-580hp from $23,705
> 
> View attachment 199007
> 
> 1968 Chevrolet Camaro
> 
> American retro Muscle cars
> 
> View attachment 199009
> 
> 2015 Ford Mustang 300-435hp from $23,800
> 
> View attachment 199010
> 
> 1970 Ford Mustang



The 02 camaro is my favorite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

KingMamba said:


> The 02 camaro is my favorite.



Well I'll always have a soft spot for my old '94 Firebird which looked like this one (minus the front license plate).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Peter C said:


> Well I'll always have a soft spot for my old '94 Firebird which looked like this one (minus the front license plate).
> View attachment 205047



Nice, you could still get some of these babies for a few thousand. Although since the brand is no more it probably would cost a lot in terms of maintenance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*The Last 200 Years Of U.S. Immigration In One Chart*






Just how much has the United States depended on immigrants to build itself throughout its history? This chart lays out the last few hundred years of the nation's immigration rates to show how pivotal it was.

The work of Natalia Bronshtein of Insightful Interaction, this chart uses data from the Department of Homeland Security's Yearbook of Immigration stats, and it shows not just immigration growth and contractions, but where that immigration is occurring from.

It's also an interesting look at the ways that global history has changed the tide of immigration.While immigration continued through the first World War, you can see a brief chocking off of the flow of new Americans extending through the second World War. When it kicks off again, the points of origin of those new Americans has shifted, with several countries that previously had populations too small to show up on the graph (India, China, the Philippines) now taking a prominent place.

You can see the full chart right here.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Smart Homes:

Nest Labs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Smart Thermostats










Smart Fire/Carbon Monoxide alarms


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Smart Homes: Wink

Wink | A Simpler Way to a Smarter Home


















Smart Homes: SmartThings

SmartThings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Meet the smart hubs competing to control your home - CNET

*Meet the smart hubs competing to control your home*
Compatible with today's most popular smart home devices, these gadgets promise to cut through the chaos and bring a little gravity to your connected universe.

Perhaps the most overwhelming thing about the smart home revolution is the fact that so many of these new gadgets come with their own separate apps and control hubs. If you buy more than one or two, you'll end up needing a whole bookcase to store all of the blinking control centers plugged into your router, not to mention the fact that your various automation rules and schedules will probably be scattered across several different apps and websites. Wasn't home automation supposed to make things easier?

It's a reality that's created a bit of a jump ball in home automation: whichever hub can best consolidate all of these smart devices into a single, dependable system -- complete with a killer app -- is going to be positioned especially well as the connected home continues to move into the mainstream. With several multipurpose smart hubs already out there, and even more coming on the horizon, here are the ones we've been keeping tabs on.

*Homey*
No clowning around -- this funny-looking gizmo wants to manage all of your connected devices, and it promises voice controls, to boot. A crowdfunding hit from Netherlands-based start-up Athom, Homey recently raised more than twice the amount of money it was seeking on Kickstarter from supporters around the world. Of course, it won't be shipping out to them until April of next year at the earliest, but still, Homey is a hub we'll be keeping an eye on. Read our first take of Homey.

*Insteon Hub*
We found a lot to like with Insteon's comprehensive, fee-free network of home automation devices when we reviewed the system last year, but we thought that the veteran smart home network needed more in order to remain competitive. Enter Microsoft. In May, the tech titan announced that it would be teaming up with Insteon to bring smart home controls straight into the Live Tiles of phones, tablets, and PCs running Windows 8, and to bring a plethora of kits and devices (pricing varies) directly into Microsoft retail outlets. It's a smart home marriage that has us intrigued, and it might be just the jolt this automation old dog needed. Read our full review of the Insteon Hub.

*Lutron Smart Bridge*
New this summer in the US, Canada, and Mexico, the Lutron Smart Bridge transforms Caseta Wireless plug-in lamp dimmers, Pico remote controls, and Serena battery-powered window shades into Wi-Fi-enabled home automation products. Moving forward, there's plans to support products like the Honeywell Wi-Fi Smart Thermostat, too. Read our review of the Lutron Smart Bridge.

*Revolv Smart Home Solution*
Revolv, currently available only in the US, scores big for its fun, funky design and its playful app. Plug one in at home, and you'll be able to control your smart lights, smart locks, connected thermostats, wireless cameras, and more, all from within a single ecosystem. We also love the way Revolv incorporates geofencing to trigger your automations as you come and go. The only problem: at a price of $300 (which converts to £175/AU$320), Revolv is competing with a new generation of hubs that make similar performance claims -- and cost a _lot_ less. [URL='http://www.cnet.com/products/revolv-smart-home-solution/']Read our review of the Revolv Smart Home Solution.[/URL]

*SmartThings*
SmartThings is the rare crowdfunding success story that managed to live up to the hype. With a wide array of sensors for monitoring activity around the home and a robust, [URL='http://www.cnet.com/news/smartthings-adds-support-for-tcp-quirky-and-ecobee/']growing list of third-party device support, this is a powerful system with a lot to offer, especially if you're willing to get creative. International shipping beyond the US and Canada isn't available just yet. Read our review of SmartThings.[/URL]

*Staples Connect Hub (D-Link Edition)*
We liked what we saw from [URL='http://www.cnet.com/products/staples-connect-hub/']the original Staples Connect Hub last year, and this year, the retail giant is taking another big step into the smart home. The new D-Link version of the hub retails for $80 (which converts to £45/AU$85) and boasts a bold, eye-catching new design, along with added support for Zigbee and Bluetooth LE-based devices. Staples will roll out the new flagship device into 500 stores across the US, while cutting the price of the original Linksys model down from $100 to $50 (converted to £30/AU$55). Read our first take of the Staples Connect Hub (D-Link Edition).[/URL]

*Wink Hub*
[URL='http://www.cnet.com/products/staples-connect-hub-d-link-edition/']It's been a busy year so far for the Wink brand, with the launch of Quirky-branded smart home products ranging from [URL='http://www.cnet.com/products/quirky-aros-smart-window-air-conditioner/']connected air conditioners to app-enabled egg trays. Now, the Wink name is stepping out on its own from under the Quirky umbrella with the $50 (converted to £30/AU$55) Wink Hub, available now in Home Depots across the US. Along with controlling those aforementioned Quirky devices, the Wink Hub promises to wrangle popular third-party gadgets from big brands like Honeywell, Kwikset, and Lutron, as well as notable products like Philips Hue LEDs and the Dropcam Pro. Like the significantly more expensive Revolv Smart Home Solution, you won't need to keep it plugged into your router -- a nice flexibility perk over other hubs. Read our hands-on first take of the Wink Hub.[/URL][/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

LED Smart Bulb: Cree LED Bulbs | Start Cutting Your Energy Costs by up to 85% Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Old into new...

Turn your old deadbolt into a Smart Lock: August Smart Lock












Turn your old window venetian blinds into Smart Blinds: MySmartBlinds


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Water Filtration in the USA

Luckily the water in the US is pretty good in quality. However you can still buy a myriad of water filtration devices if you want even cleaner water.






iSpring 6 stage Reverse Osmosis system
1st Stage: 5 micron high-capacity polypropylene sediment filter
2nd Stage: GAC Filter
3rd Stage: CTO Carbon Filter
4th Stage: High Rejection 75GPD Thin Film Composite reverse osmosis membrane
5th Stage: Post inline coconut carbon filter;
6th Stage: De-Ionized filter.





Countertop water filter





Most refrigerators have filters for the tap water connection.






A simple faucet filter





Simple pitcher with filter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Peter C said:


> Homes: incandescent, cfl, halogen, LED light bulbs
> 
> Today I see the following 60w (800 lumen) dimmable LED soft white bulb for $4.99 at HomeDepot. Same bulb was over $12 a year ago,
> 
> View attachment 184602



LED prices just get better and better...new design is just *$2.97* and only weighs 2 ounces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Home Automation: Lutron Electronics, Inc. - Dimmers And Lighting Controls Caseta


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Home Automation: Want to automate your window shades...but don't want to add lots of wires along the walls....no problem.... QMotion Automated Shades - Advanced Shading Systems Home page uses batteries


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Home Automation: Motion sensor faucets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

It's April....time to prep your lawn...if you want it beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Folks, as someone new to the idea of credit.. How much does the non-payment of Emergency Medical bills effect credit rating?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Oscar said:


> Folks, as someone new to the idea of credit.. How much does the non-payment of Emergency Medical bills effect credit rating?



If they send a collection agency after you then you will take a hit (how much I don't know). If they don't send one and simply write it off then you are ok.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

It's April...and Spring...hope you planted your tulips.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Oscar said:


> Folks, as someone new to the idea of credit.. How much does the non-payment of Emergency Medical bills effect credit rating?



It will hurt, but not as much as it once did:

FICO Score 9 Introduces Refined Analysis of Medical Collections | FICO™


----------



## SQ8

LeveragedBuyout said:


> It will hurt, but not as much as it once did:
> 
> FICO Score 9 Introduces Refined Analysis of Medical Collections | FICO™


Thing is, I had to rush to the hospital less than a month after I landed. Did not have insurance then so now Ive got a big bill on my heads and deciding whether to pay it or let it go at one of those peanut monthly payments.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Oscar said:


> Thing is, I had to rush to the hospital less than a month after I landed. Did not have insurance then so now Ive got a big bill on my heads and deciding whether to pay it or let it go at one of those peanut monthly payments.



I'm sorry to hear that, I hope the treatment you received at least made you healthy.

I've never done this personally, but I have read that some people have had success in negotiating a lower bill with the hospital (they collect cents on the dollar if they send it to collections, so it's worth their while to try and get what they can without paying a middle-man). There's nothing to lose by calling them up and asking if you can work something out; the worst they can do is say no, in which case, nothing will have changed.

Good luck.


----------



## Donatello

Oscar said:


> Thing is, I had to rush to the hospital less than a month after I landed. Did not have insurance then so now Ive got a big bill on my heads and deciding whether to pay it or let it go at one of those peanut monthly payments.



Hi,

You should call them up and explain your situation, that you cannot make the payment upfront. They might offer an installment payment plan or something you can afford, but still have to pay. Unfortunately ignoring won't help. They will get to you using Debt Collectors, and if i am correct, you are in Texas? Not a very friendly state in these matters, plus they might get back to you after a 10-12 months.
I needed some emergency care, so needed X-rays done. I had insurance (as it was required for all international students, by law) and while at the hospital i didn't pay anything, anything above $100 was covered by insurance, but there was this bill of $58 which insurance did not cover since it was less $100. This bill came in my mail about 9 months after the treatment (they took long to trace me of course), i knew i had to pay it, but i ignored and then one day i get a call on my cell number from a debt collection agency that i have some amount due that i needed to pay. All the usual threatening stuff, but they made it clear that if don't pay, not only can they pursue the case in court but make a dent on my credit rating, which as you know, is very important if you plan on living in USA in the future.

And this was all for just $58.....so if they are determined to get the money from you, they will find you. No point in screwing up your credit rating.
So talk to them nicely and try to negotiate a deal.


----------



## Azizam

Does anyone live in Northern California? That region looks like a paradise.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Azizam said:


> Does anyone live in Northern California? That region looks like a paradise.



Don't know anybody in California. Most people here seem to be from the ~Northeast area of the US.

So I was at my local wholesale club and the guy in front of me waved his iPhone6 at the credit card swiper machine and that was that...payment all done. Now I've seen this before with Android phones (and on both using the 3D barcode thing) but this was the first I saw ApplePay being used. I have an iPhone6 myself so maybe I'll have to sign up.

Using your SmartPhone to pay: Apple Pay - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
















Places that support Apple Pay:
Apple - Apple Pay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

What 'middle class' means in every US state - Business Insider

"In this analysis, Pew defined middle class households as those earning 67%-200% of a state's median income. So ... how much is that?"






referenced from: Micro stories - small news bits too small to have their own thread | Page 11

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Britain tops list of world’s most powerful passports - Telegraph














Add one more for the USA because of Cuba
Cuba Offering First Direct Charter Flights Since Lifted Travel Ban « CBS New York

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Peter C said:


> Britain tops list of world’s most powerful passports - Telegraph
> 
> View attachment 212520
> 
> View attachment 212519
> 
> View attachment 212518
> 
> 
> Add one more for the USA because of Cuba
> Cuba Offering First Direct Charter Flights Since Lifted Travel Ban « CBS New York




Hehehe love my passport, nevertheless. No need for visas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Life in the USA: Library - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Press Releases IMLS 2010 Public Library Survey Results Announced

*Washington, DC*—Public libraries served 297.6 million people throughout the United States, a number that is equivalent to 96.4 percent of the total U.S. population, according to new research by the Institute of Museum and Library Services (IMLS). In 2010, there were 8,951 public libraries in the 50 states and the District of Columbia with 17,078 public library branches and bookmobiles.

The Nation's Largest Public Libraries: Top 25 Rankings | Professional Tools

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Apple just released a new IOS version with support for wireless CarPlay instead of using the wire connector.

CarPlay - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Google also has phone integration in autos: Android Auto - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Home automation: Smart Air Conditioners

Aros Smart Window Air Conditioner


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Automation: Smart Quad drones: 3D Robotics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

3DR's New Solo Drone Promises Airborne Footage Without a Learning Curve


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The above mentioned drone allows you to swap out GoPro cameras so you don't have to buy a new drone when cameras become better.

So might as well tag: GoPro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Speaking of drones...some aerial footage





Miami waterfront area










surfing Hawaii

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Air Pollution Index:

Air Pollution in World: Real-time Air Quality Index Visual Map
















Odd not sure why Hawaii is so high...
Edit: I looked it up...volcanic activity!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Determining the good from the bad: Consumer Reports - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"_*Consumer Reports*_ is an American magazine published monthly by Consumers Union since 1936. It publishes reviews and comparisons of consumer products and services based on reporting and results from its in-house testing laboratory and survey research center. They accept no advertising, pay for all the products they test, and, as a not for profit organization, they have no shareholders. It also publishes cleaning and general buying guides."






They aren't afraid to piss somebody big off.

April 2015





Ranked 68 Supermarket chains
#1 Wegmans
...
...
#67 Walmart Supercenter (2nd to last! It is usually near the bottom of their rankings)

Consumer Reports Ranks Supermarket Chains — Publix Is Praised, Kroger's Middling, Walmart Sucks | Bites | Nashville Scene





Consumer Reports: McDonald’s burger ranked worst in the U.S. - The Washington Post

Consumers Report releases its annual fast-food restaurant chain rankings - Louisville - Louisville Business First
"Taco Bell, KFC ranked among worst fast-food chains in U.S."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The worst ranking food companies in the US seem to have been the ones with the biggest international footprint.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Why Washington Is the Best State for Biking*






The weather might not always be bike-friendly but that doesn’t stop enthusiastic residents from riding in it. The League of American Bicyclists released its annual scorecard for the most bike-friendly states today and for the eighth year in a row, Washington leads the list.

All 50 states are graded each year across five categories that include cyclist-friendly legislation as well as funding for infrastructure like bike lanes. So Washington boasts lots of people who ride bikes, yes, but it also stays on top due to progressive policies that place biking at the center of neighborhood development and transit planning. The new bikeshare system that Seattle launched in 2014 likely bolstered the rankings as well.

“In Washington, we’re focusing on connected communities and sustainable transportation, and bicycling is an important element of that multimodal system,” says Washington Secretary of Transportation Lynn Peterson.






While Washington keeps its lock on the top spot, there are other perennial state standouts like Minnesota—which has a thriving bike culture, even with frigid winters—plus Colorado, California, and Oregon. Big gains were seen this year in Massachusetts, Pennsylvania and Utah, which all moved up significantly in the rankings. Utah, for example, will see the country’s first protected intersection for bikers.

Here’s the top ten. You can read the report cards for all 50 states and check out a chart of the rankings.

*1. Washington*

*2. Minnesota*

*3. Delaware*

*4. Massachusetts*

*5. Utah*

*6. Oregon*

*7. Colorado*

*8. California*

*9. Wisconsin*

*10. Maryland
*


Peter C said:


> Determining the good from the bad: Consumer Reports - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "_Consumer Reports_ is an American magazine published monthly by Consumers Union since 1936. It publishes reviews and comparisons of consumer products and services based on reporting and results from its in-house testing laboratory and survey research center. They accept no advertising, pay for all the products they test, and, as a not for profit organization, they have no shareholders. It also publishes cleaning and general buying guides."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't afraid to piss somebody big off.
> 
> April 2015
> View attachment 220313
> 
> 
> Ranked 68 Supermarket chains
> #1 Wegmans
> ...
> ...
> #67 Walmart Supercenter (2nd to last! It is usually near the bottom of their rankings)
> 
> Consumer Reports Ranks Supermarket Chains — Publix Is Praised, Kroger's Middling, Walmart Sucks | Bites | Nashville Scene
> 
> View attachment 220316
> 
> Consumer Reports: McDonald’s burger ranked worst in the U.S. - The Washington Post
> 
> Consumers Report releases its annual fast-food restaurant chain rankings - Louisville - Louisville Business First
> "Taco Bell, KFC ranked among worst fast-food chains in U.S."
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The worst ranking food companies in the US seem to have been the ones with the biggest international footprint.



This makes me laugh. Our worst is their best. Who knew KFC was so sophisticated. Poor ignorant, fat Americans don't know what they're missing.





Peter C said:


> Britain tops list of world’s most powerful passports - Telegraph
> 
> View attachment 212520
> 
> View attachment 212519
> 
> View attachment 212518
> 
> 
> Add one more for the USA because of Cuba
> Cuba Offering First Direct Charter Flights Since Lifted Travel Ban « CBS New York



Sweden can stronk passport?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*15 Projects NASA Wants To Change From Science Fiction To Science Fact*

The projects funded by NASA Innovative Advanced Concepts program sound more like a list of science fiction dreams than plausible research, yet that’s exactly what they are. These 15 projects just received $100,000 to explore how feasible they can be.






These projects were funded in Phase I of NASA’s exploratory program that looks at the feasibility of seemingly-crazy ideas that might drive forward new concepts and technology for the next generation of space exploration research. If these basic feasibility studies are successful, the projects are eligible for Phase II and an additional $500,000 to fund an additional two years of development.

Several of the projects involve innovative uses for small, compact, low-cost satellites called CubeSats that can carry limited payloads, or rely on alternative energy sources to reduce dependence on nuclear power for space exploration.

*1. Wind-Powered Drone Pairs For More Efficient Atmospheric Research Platforms*

*



*

The Virtual Flight Demonstration of Stratospheric Dual-Aircraft Platform will link a pair of glider drones with a cable as they soar around the stratosphere, providing a long-term atmospheric platform. Led by William Engblom at Embry-Riddle Aeronautical University, the project will deploy aircraft powered by wind shear that get an extra boost from solar films and possibly even a wind turbine. The aircraft will be paired at different altitudes (up to a kilometer apart) so they’re in significantly different wind regimes. The upper glider, SAIL, provides lift and aerodynamic thrust, while the lower aircraft, BOARD, provides upwind force. This should give a substantial power boost over traditional solar aircraft, allowing for multi-year stationkeeping and long-term platforms for earth observation or communication.
*
2. New Liquid Capture For More Efficient Air Scrubbing





*
Keeping air clean is a major problem in contained environments like space stations and submarines. The Thirsty Walls - A new paradigm for air revitalization in life support project is being developed under the direction of John Graf at NASA Johnson Space Center to swap out forced-air systems with liquid capture instead. Forced air is annoying because it’s complicated, requires a lot of moving parts, restricts airflow, and in microgravity, also require heavy, inefficient removal beds. Early-generation liquid capture systems required gas permeable membranes, which were both slow and tended to get poisoned over time. This new technology uses capillary fluid mechanics to directly expose cabin air as passive “curtains” that don’t require high pressure or high flow velocity. It’s also a step up from submarine systems, replacing Monoethanolamine with ionic liquid as the CO2 capture for better power efficiency.

*3. Pulsar-Based Navigation System For Deep Space Missions*

*



*

The A Tall Ship and a Star to Steer Her By is being developed by Massachusetts Institute of Technology’s Michael Hecht. Along with joining the list of absurd astronomy acronyms with Differential Deployable Autonomous Radio Navigation, or DARN, the project wants to use radio observations of quasars, pulsars, and masers as navigational beacons for deep space missions. If it works, this could be the interplanetary version of GPS for navigation. For this early phase, the project is just putting together a catalogue of sources and design concept for how to run a technology demonstration mission.

*4. Rocket Fuels That Can Be Mined In Space*

The In-Space Manufacture of Storable Propellants wants to solve a basic problem: how to provide propellent for space missions without wasting yet more propellent while getting that propellent into space. Instead of shipping propellent from Earth into orbit, Principle Investigator is John Lewis of Deep Space Industries is trying to find ways to manufacture propellent in space. A major challenge with rocket fuel is to make it storable so it only explodes upon request: we use a hydrazine fuel with a N2O4 oxidizer. The problem with mining volatiles from Near-Earth Asteroids is a lack nitrogen, so the proposal will need to develop an alternate suitable storable oxidizing agent.

*5. Tiny CubeSats To Poke At The Composition Of Asteroids And Comets*






Joseph Wang is leading the charge on the CubeSat with Nanostructured Sensing Instrumentation for Planetary Exploration, a project mixing the excitement of cheap, tiny CubeSats with our growing expertise at landing on comets and asteroids. The key part of the project are cheap, lightweight, compact, disposable sensors being developed at the University of Southern California and the University of Utah that can detect 74 trace elements to the nearest part per billion (ppb). If the TiO2 nanotube sensing platform can be successfully integrated into CubeSats, they open up the possibility of being able to ground-truth our remote sensing of the composition of the small rocky and icy bodies of our solar system.

*6. Mini-Seismic Surveys To Investigate The Interior Structure Of Asteroids*

The Seismic Exploration of Small Bodies project tickles my geophysical heart by bringing seismic surveys to tiny lumps of rock and ice in deep space. Under Jeffrey Plescia at Johns Hopkins University, the project will combine micro-seismometers developed at Arizona State University with CubeSats to create impactors to investigate the interiors of asteroids and comets. The concept is very simple: drop at least one micro-seismometer on the target’s surface, then smack it with a projectile as a seismic energy source to produce a known signal. The seismic data could be interpreted using the same inversion techniques as seismic surveys here on Earth, providing data on the seismic velocity (thus interior structure) of asteroids and comets.

*7. Micro-Satellites For Interstellar Exploration*






The DEEP IN Directed Energy Propulsion for Interstellar Exploration wants to up our game with interstellar exploration by advancing the next generation of deep space probes. Phil Lubin’s research group at the University of California at Santa Barbara is looking at pairing directed energy propulsion with wafer-scale spacecraft to create tiny probes propelled by phased arrays of lasers. The miniature satellites will be designed to supplement the long-range remote sensing currently done by orbital telescopes. While initially interplanetary explorers, the wafer satellites could theoretically be boosted to relativistic speeds and be our first interstellar probes.

*8. Rocket-Powered Hopper To Explore Neptune’s Moon Triton*






The Triton Hopper: Exploring Neptune’s Captured Kuiper Belt Object with Steven Oleson’s COMPASS Conceptual Design Team wants to explore why Neptune’s moon Triton is so very strange. The proposed exploration vehicle is a rocket-powered hopper. The hopper will use an isotope heat source for radioisotope thermal propulsion, refuelling from either subsurface or surface ice, or ice concentrated from the thin atmosphere via cryogenic pumping.

*9. Submarine Squid To Explore The Oceans Of Europa*






*As noted here - Micro stories - small news bits too small to have their own thread | Page 16

The development of the Soft-Robotic Rover with Electrodynamic Power Scavenging is being led by Mason Peck of Cornell University. The soft, squid-inspired robot would be the first submarine rover to explore another planet. The planned power systems are all about taking advantage of the local environment: the tentacles will harvest power from changing magnetic fields. In turn, the tentacles will power electrolysis to separate water into hydrogen and oxygen gas. The gas will be used to inflate the squid, changing its shape to propel it through fluids. Europa is the most famous watery moon that could be explored by this squid, but it could also work on other moons of Jupiter and Saturn that have liquid lakes or oceans.

*10. Robot Swarm To Explore Lunar Shadows For Volatile Elements*

The CRICKET: Cryogenic Reservoir Inventory by Cost-Effective Kinetically Enhanced Technology being developed by Jeffrey Plesia at Johns Hopkins University is all about bouncing around the darkest slivers of the moon. A small herd of robots will explore perpetually shadowed regions on the lunar poles for water and other volatile elements. The swarms consist of three roles: a swarm of crickets to hop, crawl, and roll whike exploring the shadows; a carrier hive to collect data, navigate, provide power, and disperse the crickets on the surface; and an orbiting queen to deliver the robots and provide communication. The robots are all extensions of existing technology, although these particular variants will carry spectrographs, lamps, heating elements, and whiskers to characterize the volatiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SvenSvensonov

**Continued from above (previous page)*

*11. Supercooling Materials To Provide Radiation Sheilding And Energy Storage*

NASA Kennedy Space Center’s Robert Youngquist is the principle investigator for Cryogenic Selective Surfaces, a project to develop surfaces for extreme passive cooling. By creating materials with with wavelength-dependent emissivity and absorption properties, the research team is hoping they can create new cryogenic storage and large-scale superconducting systems that can be used in deep space for galactic cosmic radiation shielding or energy storage. The prototype materials have been tested on Earth to cool to -50°C below ambient temperatures, but could theoretically work much better in a vacuum.

*12. Sunlight-Drills To Capture And Mine Asteroids For Water*







The APIS (Asteroid Provided In-Situ Supplies): 100MT Of Water from a Single Falcon 9 is the idea of Joel Sercel of ICS Associates Inc to fix the problem of how to find usable water in space in an affordable, accessible manner. The team hopes that they can wrap asteroids in bags, then use optical mining to concentrate sunlight to drill into them. The project is designed to be lightweight and compact enough that all the equipment can be loaded unto a single rocket launch (Falcon 9 or equivalent), harnessing the technology of the Asteroid Redirect Mission to capture a target and trap outgassing water released during optical mining.

*13. WindBots To Explore The Cloudy Skies Of Gas Giants*






The WindBots: persistent in-situ science explorers for gas giants is exactly what it says on the label: a project to create autonomous robots that can investigate the atmospheres of Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus, or Neptune. Under the guidance of Jet Propulsion Laboratory’s Adrian Stoica, the project is hoping to design robots that can directly harvest energy locally, allowing them to persistently explore their assigned gas giant. That same technology could theoretically be applied to other planetary robotic explorers, reducing their reliance on expensive nuclear energy.

*14. Deformable Mirrors Shaped By Magnetic Fields*

*



*

Melville Ulmer at Northwestern University is partnering with researchers at the University of Illinois to investigate the feasibility of creating shapable telescope mirrors with magnetic fields.Aperture: A Precise Extremely large Reflective Telescope Using Re-configurable Elements is a concept that combines a flying magnetic write head with magnetic smart material coating the back of a mirror, creating a deformable reflecting membrane. Earlier iterations of the concept ran into problems with distorting the mirror outside of correctable error-bounds, and creating a mirror that can keep its shape for long periods of time.

*15. New Type Of Lens To Reduce The Cost Of Large Telescopes*






One of the most expensive things about building telescopes is developing beautiful, flawless lenses to focus light. Nelson Tabirian is leading the Thin-Film Broadband Large Area Imaging System project at BEAM Engineering for Advanced Measurements Co. to apply their waveplate lens technology to creating a new type of light-weight, economical thin film lens. The waveplate lenses and mirrors could theoretically be used to build telescopes with a far larger aperture than currently feasible under current technology and economic considerations, leading to a new generation of ultra-enormous telescopes. The technology uses techniques developed for laser communication to correct chromatic aberrations, permitting submicroradian angular radiation.

@levina @thesolar65 @Nihonjin1051 @AMDR @Armstrong - there I tagged you @Transhumanist

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Levina

SvenSvensonov said:


> ***
> @levina @thesolar65 @Nihonjin1051 @AMDR @Armstrong - there I tagged you @Transhumanist


Squid inspired submarines on Europa sounds like a great idea. 



Peter C said:


> Don't know anybody in California. Most people here seem to be from the ~Northeast area of the US.
> 
> So I was at my local wholesale club and the guy in front of me waved his iPhone6 at the credit card swiper machine and that was that...payment all done. Now I've seen this before with Android phones (and on both using the 3D barcode thing) but this was the first I saw ApplePay being used. I have an iPhone6 myself so maybe I'll have to sign up.
> 
> Using your SmartPhone to pay: Apple Pay - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> View attachment 211381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Places that support Apple Pay:
> Apple - Apple Pay


In this part of the world, many iPhone users use an app called "beam wallet". 
I decided to download it, and that when I read the review

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Watch the Entire History of US County Boundaries Evolve in 30 Seconds*






U.S. state and county boundaries have changed a lot since 1629. This wonderfully simple animation shows how they’ve been drawn and redrawn over almost 400 years.

Flowing Data points out that you can actually grab the data used to make the full animation below from the Newberry Library site if you’re feeling creative. Or just watch it on loop—that’s fun too

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Relaxing in the backyard






Birds

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Stop trying to cut NASA's budget!!!!!!*

*Here's How Planet Hunters Are Going to Find the Next Earth*

Twenty years ago, discovering another Earth sounded like a science fictional dream. But within a generation, astronomers now believe we might do just that.

“Finding evidence of life beyond Earth is not a pipe dream,” said Natalie Batalha, an astronomer at NASA’s Ames research center. “Its something we can accomplish—maybe not within my lifetime, maybe within my daughter’s life.”

Batalha’s sentiment was echoed last Saturday by the men and women who spoke at the opening ceremony of the Carl Sagan Institute at Cornell University. The institute, brainchild of astronomer Lisa Kaltenegger, was founded to explore the diversity of worlds we’ve just begun to glimpse on the cosmic horizon. If we’re lucky, we may find another planet like Earth. Or a dozen. Or a thousand.

“How do you figure out if a world orbiting another star is a habitable place?” Kaltenegger said. “We’re living in the first time in history that we have the tools to answer that question.”

Finding Earth 2.0 won’t be easy. It’ll be an enormous effort, but the astronomers, planetary 
scientists, chemists and biologists leading the Carl Sagan Institute have a plan to get us there. Here’s how we’re trying to find the next pale blue dot and an end to our cosmic loneliness.

*Billions and Billions*
It’s a great time to be alive if you’re interested in worlds beyond our solar system. Over the past two decades, exoplanet science has undergone nothing short of a revolution, and even if you’re skeptical about the idea of alien life, the discoveries we’ve made are damn impressive.






Consider the numbers: Twenty years ago, astronomers hadn’t confirmed a single planet outside our solar system. In the past six years, NASA’s Kepler mission—a space-based telescope that orbits our sun, looking at over 100 thousand stars simultaneously—has uncovered over 4100 planetary candidates and 1000 confirmed planets. Kepler is not scanning the whole sky. Rather, the scope monitors a tiny sliver of our galaxy, taking a cosmic census of sorts. With this census, astronomers have used statistics to extrapolate the distribution of planets throughout the Milky Way.

“We have learned most stars have planets, that Earth sized planets are common, and a good fraction are in the habitable zone of their star,” said Bill Borucki, the lead investigator for the Kepler mission. “And when you put the numbers together: 100 billion stars, 10 percent with Earth-sized planets, 10 percent stars like the sun, that’s a billion Earth-sized planets in the habitable zone of stars like the sun.”

Let me repeat that last bit. There may be a billion Earth-sized planets in the habitable zone of a sun-like star. Thirty years ago, astronomers weren’t sure of _any_. And that, of course, is just within our galaxy.

“There are billions of stars in our galaxy alone, billions of galaxies out there,” Kaltenegger said. “The numbers are, fortunately, very much in our favor.”






The technology behind this incredible discovery is in principle quite simple. Most exoplanets to date have been detected via transit—a slight dip in the light emitted from a star as a planet crosses its path within the line of sight of a telescope. In practice, however, pinpointing these planetary shadows is insanely hard, because the brief change in starlight caused by a transit event is utterly miniscule.

“Imagine you’re looking at the tallest skyscraper in New York City, and it’s nighttime,” Batalha said. “Every single window is open and every light is on. One person goes and lowers the blinds on one window by about a centimeter. That’s the change in light you have to measure to find an Earth-sized planet.”

And you need to do so at least twice, to be sure you didn’t just make it up.






For transit to work, we’ve had to develop photometers a thousand times more precise than any built before. As Borucki explained, these light sensors must monitor thousands of stars at once, because the chance a planet lines up in the path of a star in a telescope’s line of sight is less than 1 percent. The scope’s photometer also has to remain perfectly still at all times—not anchored to the ground, but in outer space.

And for how ambitious those specifications are—it took Borucki nearly two decades to design, prototype, and convince NASA to green-light Kepler—all that transit gives us is a planet’s radius, orbital period, and sometimes its mass. And so far, only for worlds that are at Earth’s orbital distance or inward. (The transit of more distant planets is too faint for Kepler’s photometer to detect.) Through mass and radius we can calculate planetary density, which tells us whether we’re looking at a rocky, Earth-like world or a Jupiter-like ball of gas.






So far, the galaxy has been full of surprises. Many stars harbor large worlds orbiting far closer than Mercury, a situation which was considered nigh impossible thirty years ago. The two most common types of planets known to humanity right now—so called “super Earths” and “mini-Neptunes”—are not even represented in our solar system. We have hints of incredibly bizarre places out there, of gas giants as light as styrofoam, of ocean worlds and lava planets. 

“There are planets orbiting binary stars, that have not one sun rising in the east and setting in the west but two,” said Batalha. “We find planets in star clusters, with 25 stars packed into a single cubic parsec of space. On these planets, you’d be look up and see a bejeweled sky.”

“There’s an incredibly wondrous diversity of worlds out there, and we haven’t even started to scratch the surface,” Kaltenegger said.






Scattered amongst these exotic worlds, we’ve also found a handful of “Goldilocks” planets—worlds that are not-too-hot and not-too cold, that are rocky, that are orbiting stars like our sun. Worlds that could be the next Earth.

“These [potentially habitable] planets are relatively common, and using statistics, we know they’re likely to be nearby,” Batalha said.

Still, for a world to go from potentially habitable to a bonafide Earth, we’ll need to get a much better look at it. That’s exactly what we’re hoping to do with the next generation of scopes. With future missions, we’ll look not only look at the ebb and flow of light from distant stars, but at the atmospheres of planets themselves. From light years away, our scopes will effectively sample the air of other worlds.

When that happens, astronomers across the world will become alien hunters.

*Hunting for Goldilocks*
Earth may be a cozy blue marble today, but it wasn’t always sunshine and roses. Four billion years ago, our planet’s rocky surface was erupting in fiery volcanoes, bombarded with comets and asteroids, awash in sterilizing UV radiation, and contained practically no oxygen, to boot.






It was life that terraformed the Earth—early, hardy colonizers that, over the course of billions of years, turned a rocky wasteland into a comfortable, breathable biosphere. Ancient cyanobacteria were probably the first to produce significant amounts of oxygen as a waste product from photosynthesis. Today, our air contains a healthy supply of O2, replenished constantly by Earth’s plant life and phytoplankton, as well as a thin layer of ozone, which shields us from damaging ultraviolet radiation. Earth’s atmosphere also contains trace amounts of reducing gases —things like CO2 and methane—replenished by the collective exhale of life’s metabolism, and, recently, by the burning of fossil fuels.

Taken alone, oxygen or methane don’t make a strong case for life—both can be produced by inorganic chemical reactions. But put them together, sprinkle in a little water, and it’s a different story.

“Our best signature [for life] to date is the combination of oxygen or ozone with a reducing gas—something that should make oxygen go away,” Kaltenegger told me.“A lot of the things that are biological, like methane alone, or CO2 alone, can also come from rocks, so we can’t just use those. But if oxygen is found together with methane, then something has to be producing it in large amounts right now.”

So, our alien hunters already have some promising fingerprints in mind. Find these ingredients in the atmosphere of a Goldilocks planet circling sun-like star, and we may just have ourselves another Earth. Now how the hell do we go about searching?






Through a pipeline of future space missions, beginning with the Transit Exoplanet Survey Satellite (TESS), which launches in 2017. While most of Kepler’s targets were 500-1,000 light years away, TESS is going to be our friendly neighborhood planet hunter—it’ll scan the entire sky, monitoring more than half a million stars in our very close cosmic vicinity.

“TESS will be like Kepler, just doing transit, but instead of staring at one particular part of sky, it’ll scan the entire sky, focusing on our nearest neighbors,” Kaltenegger told me. “It’ll allow us to pick a lot of promising targets that are much closer than the Kepler planets.”

TESS may turn up many hopeful candidates, but it won’t be studying their atmospheres. That process starts gearing up with the James Webb Space Telescope, a 6.5 meter-long solar-powered observatory slated to launch in 2018. With unprecedented detection power, JWST will become the premier observatory of the next decade. Its sensitivity comes in part from a massive sunshield that chills the scope’s instruments to below -370 degrees Fahrenheit. At such low temperatures, the JWST itself emits very little radiation, allowing for the detection of faint energy signatures from far away—including slight dips in the light emitted from a distant star as it filters through a planet’s atmosphere.






“You take that planet, that one tiny pixel, and you split the light,” Kaltenegger said. “You look at the different colors—basically what happens when sunlight passes through a raindrop and makes a rainbow—and if energy is missing, you can pinpoint, over light years away, what chemicals molecules are there, in the air of that world.”

But. Impressive as JWST will be, this scope still won’t be powerful enough to study many rocky, Earth-like planets. (If, Kaltenegger says, we find a rocky super-Earth around a dim red dwarf very close by, we may have a chance of looking at its atmosphere.) JWST’s eyes will be fixed on mostly larger worlds—and these will typically be blustery blobs of gas.

“JWST is going to knock it out of the ballpark for mini-Neptunes and super Earths, it’s going to understand the diversity of their atmospheres, but its not tailored to find Earth-sized planets,” Batalha said.

Next up after JWST is the Wide Field Infrared Survey Telescope (WFIRST), a retrofitted spy scope that, using a technique called microlensing, will have the sensitivity to detect smaller than Earth-sized planets orbiting at distances beyond 1 AU (the distance between Earth and the Sun). Using a starlight-blocking coronagraph, WFIRST will also be able to directly see reflected light from some larger planets.

“Kepler is getting the statistics of exoplanets within an Earth orbit and inward,” Batalha said. “WFIRST is going to get the statistics of planets orbiting at an Earth orbit or outward. So, over time, we’re going to build up this comprehensive picture of what exoplanets are out there.”

And once WFIRST launches in the mid-2020’s, space agencies finally plan to double down on a “life finder” mission. It’s this future mission which we’re hoping has the power to decode the atmospheres of many rocky, Earth-sized planets orbiting stars throughout our stellar neighborhood.

“Between now and the life finder, we’re not going to find nearby Earths in great numbers,” Batalha said. “But as long as we’re well positioned by 2025 to start putting money into a life finder, then I think we’ll have a hope of really making headway in three decades.”

Three decades till we’ve got a good chance of finding the next Earth seems to be the ballpark most exoplanet hunters are comfortable with. But if Earths turn out to be very common, we may get lucky and find ourselves a neighbor sooner.

“TESS is going to find a few dozen planets that are small enough, rocky, within the right distance to their star,” Kaltenegger said. “Then we’ll have a list of the closest promising worlds that we can put all of our telescopes on and observe night after night. It’s going to be crazy how much work it’ll be, but it’s also going to be an incredible opportunity.”

*How We’ll Know It When We See It*
It may take several decades for the technology needed to spot Earth 2.0 to come online. But astronomers aren’t just twiddling their thumbs waiting.

“We want to be as prepared as we can by asking the question now: among the thousands of worlds, among the dozens that are close by, which ones will we want to pick?” Kaltenegger said. “Combining what we know about life on the Earth with astronomy is one of the strongest ways to do that.”

At the Carl Sagan Institute, Kaltenegger and her colleagues are amassing troves of information that will help alien hunters hone in on the most promising candidate worlds. These include afingerprint database containing hundreds of hypothetical atmospheric chemistries—some that look like our Earth today, some that look like Earth’s geologic past, others which are totally alien. The database, which Kaltenegger once described to me as “CSI for exoplanets” will be used to categorize distant worlds and rank them in terms of how Earth-like they are.






A color catalog will help us search for an entirely different type of fingerprint. Just as Earth’s green landscapes and blue oceans hint at life’s presence, the vibrant biota on distant worlds might offer telltale clues. In a study published in March, researchers examined over 100 microorganisms across planet Earth, including many that live in extreme environs, and documented their reflection signatures. The diversity of colors represented in these critters will help alien hunters imagine what life might look like and how we might detect it beyond the pale blue dot.

“If a world had a different biota than what is dominant here, it would look different,” Kaltenegger said. “If you think about this in colors—how does a world look in the blue, red and green—the different surfaces would appear different colors. And that’s what you could use to prioritize which planets look more like they could host life.

Right now, in this time, with thousands of planets on the horizon, and new missions coming up in the next five to ten years—now is when we need to understand what we could be finding and how we could find it.”

*Once We Find It, Then What?*
It’s incredible to consider the possibility of finding a second Earth. But even definitive proof of life on another world won’t eliminate our desire to explore. Quite the opposite.

Which brings me to a question posed at the very end of the Carl Sagan Institute inaugural ceremony, to a panel full of astronomers, astrobiologists and planet hunters. Say we find another Earth. Say it’s close—a couple light years or so from our solar system. Then what?

The resounding response was exactly what any science fiction fan would have hoped to hear. We have try to get there.

“If somebody finds a real Earth-like planet within a few light years, my reaction is, lets start building a spacecraft,” said Cornell astronomer Steve Squyres, the lead investigator on the Mars Exploration Rover.

“Look,” said Didier Queloz, an exoplanet researcher at the University of Cambridge, “it took the human species ten thousand years to spread across the Earth. When I came here, it took me eight hours by plane to cross the Atlantic ocean. Maybe we need another hundred, or a thousand years, but it doesn’t seem so crazy to think we’ll be sending probes to these nearby planets. There is no fundamental limitation but the time.”

Batalha agrees. “Once we know that there’s life—once we can point to a star in the sky and say there’s life there—I personally think we’re going to figure out how to get to it.”

A manned interstellar voyage would almost certainly be a multigenerational trip. In a world that seems increasingly obsessed with instant gratification, it can be hard to imagine people sacrificing their lives for a journey they’d never see the end of. And yet, as Ann Druyan, co-writer and producer of_ Cosmos_ pointed out, everyone involved with exoplanet discovery today is a multigenerational thinker.

“Only seventy five to eighty years ago, the notion that there were other worlds circling stars was not even, scientifically, a respectable position to take,” she said. “And here we are today, engaged in multigenerational projects.”

“Look at cathedrals,” Queloz said. “Most people who first built them didn’t think they’d see the end. I think we’re building cathedrals—science is a modern way of expressing that. I think as a species, we’re used to working together, teaming together, and it’s in our genes to do this.”

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Transhumanist

SvenSvensonov said:


> *Stop trying to cut NASA's budget!!!!!!*
> 
> *Here's How Planet Hunters Are Going to Find the Next Earth*
> 
> Twenty years ago, discovering another Earth sounded like a science fictional dream. But within a generation, astronomers now believe we might do just that.
> 
> “Finding evidence of life beyond Earth is not a pipe dream,” said Natalie Batalha, an astronomer at NASA’s Ames research center. “Its something we can accomplish—maybe not within my lifetime, maybe within my daughter’s life.”
> 
> Batalha’s sentiment was echoed last Saturday by the men and women who spoke at the opening ceremony of the Carl Sagan Institute at Cornell University. The institute, brainchild of astronomer Lisa Kaltenegger, was founded to explore the diversity of worlds we’ve just begun to glimpse on the cosmic horizon. If we’re lucky, we may find another planet like Earth. Or a dozen. Or a thousand.
> 
> “How do you figure out if a world orbiting another star is a habitable place?” Kaltenegger said. “We’re living in the first time in history that we have the tools to answer that question.”
> 
> Finding Earth 2.0 won’t be easy. It’ll be an enormous effort, but the astronomers, planetary
> scientists, chemists and biologists leading the Carl Sagan Institute have a plan to get us there. Here’s how we’re trying to find the next pale blue dot and an end to our cosmic loneliness.
> 
> *Billions and Billions*
> It’s a great time to be alive if you’re interested in worlds beyond our solar system. Over the past two decades, exoplanet science has undergone nothing short of a revolution, and even if you’re skeptical about the idea of alien life, the discoveries we’ve made are damn impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider the numbers: Twenty years ago, astronomers hadn’t confirmed a single planet outside our solar system. In the past six years, NASA’s Kepler mission—a space-based telescope that orbits our sun, looking at over 100 thousand stars simultaneously—has uncovered over 4100 planetary candidates and 1000 confirmed planets. Kepler is not scanning the whole sky. Rather, the scope monitors a tiny sliver of our galaxy, taking a cosmic census of sorts. With this census, astronomers have used statistics to extrapolate the distribution of planets throughout the Milky Way.
> 
> “We have learned most stars have planets, that Earth sized planets are common, and a good fraction are in the habitable zone of their star,” said Bill Borucki, the lead investigator for the Kepler mission. “And when you put the numbers together: 100 billion stars, 10 percent with Earth-sized planets, 10 percent stars like the sun, that’s a billion Earth-sized planets in the habitable zone of stars like the sun.”
> 
> Let me repeat that last bit. There may be a billion Earth-sized planets in the habitable zone of a sun-like star. Thirty years ago, astronomers weren’t sure of _any_. And that, of course, is just within our galaxy.
> 
> “There are billions of stars in our galaxy alone, billions of galaxies out there,” Kaltenegger said. “The numbers are, fortunately, very much in our favor.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The technology behind this incredible discovery is in principle quite simple. Most exoplanets to date have been detected via transit—a slight dip in the light emitted from a star as a planet crosses its path within the line of sight of a telescope. In practice, however, pinpointing these planetary shadows is insanely hard, because the brief change in starlight caused by a transit event is utterly miniscule.
> 
> “Imagine you’re looking at the tallest skyscraper in New York City, and it’s nighttime,” Batalha said. “Every single window is open and every light is on. One person goes and lowers the blinds on one window by about a centimeter. That’s the change in light you have to measure to find an Earth-sized planet.”
> 
> And you need to do so at least twice, to be sure you didn’t just make it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For transit to work, we’ve had to develop photometers a thousand times more precise than any built before. As Borucki explained, these light sensors must monitor thousands of stars at once, because the chance a planet lines up in the path of a star in a telescope’s line of sight is less than 1 percent. The scope’s photometer also has to remain perfectly still at all times—not anchored to the ground, but in outer space.
> 
> And for how ambitious those specifications are—it took Borucki nearly two decades to design, prototype, and convince NASA to green-light Kepler—all that transit gives us is a planet’s radius, orbital period, and sometimes its mass. And so far, only for worlds that are at Earth’s orbital distance or inward. (The transit of more distant planets is too faint for Kepler’s photometer to detect.) Through mass and radius we can calculate planetary density, which tells us whether we’re looking at a rocky, Earth-like world or a Jupiter-like ball of gas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, the galaxy has been full of surprises. Many stars harbor large worlds orbiting far closer than Mercury, a situation which was considered nigh impossible thirty years ago. The two most common types of planets known to humanity right now—so called “super Earths” and “mini-Neptunes”—are not even represented in our solar system. We have hints of incredibly bizarre places out there, of gas giants as light as styrofoam, of ocean worlds and lava planets.
> 
> “There are planets orbiting binary stars, that have not one sun rising in the east and setting in the west but two,” said Batalha. “We find planets in star clusters, with 25 stars packed into a single cubic parsec of space. On these planets, you’d be look up and see a bejeweled sky.”
> 
> “There’s an incredibly wondrous diversity of worlds out there, and we haven’t even started to scratch the surface,” Kaltenegger said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scattered amongst these exotic worlds, we’ve also found a handful of “Goldilocks” planets—worlds that are not-too-hot and not-too cold, that are rocky, that are orbiting stars like our sun. Worlds that could be the next Earth.
> 
> “These [potentially habitable] planets are relatively common, and using statistics, we know they’re likely to be nearby,” Batalha said.
> 
> Still, for a world to go from potentially habitable to a bonafide Earth, we’ll need to get a much better look at it. That’s exactly what we’re hoping to do with the next generation of scopes. With future missions, we’ll look not only look at the ebb and flow of light from distant stars, but at the atmospheres of planets themselves. From light years away, our scopes will effectively sample the air of other worlds.
> 
> When that happens, astronomers across the world will become alien hunters.
> 
> *Hunting for Goldilocks*
> Earth may be a cozy blue marble today, but it wasn’t always sunshine and roses. Four billion years ago, our planet’s rocky surface was erupting in fiery volcanoes, bombarded with comets and asteroids, awash in sterilizing UV radiation, and contained practically no oxygen, to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was life that terraformed the Earth—early, hardy colonizers that, over the course of billions of years, turned a rocky wasteland into a comfortable, breathable biosphere. Ancient cyanobacteria were probably the first to produce significant amounts of oxygen as a waste product from photosynthesis. Today, our air contains a healthy supply of O2, replenished constantly by Earth’s plant life and phytoplankton, as well as a thin layer of ozone, which shields us from damaging ultraviolet radiation. Earth’s atmosphere also contains trace amounts of reducing gases —things like CO2 and methane—replenished by the collective exhale of life’s metabolism, and, recently, by the burning of fossil fuels.
> 
> Taken alone, oxygen or methane don’t make a strong case for life—both can be produced by inorganic chemical reactions. But put them together, sprinkle in a little water, and it’s a different story.
> 
> “Our best signature [for life] to date is the combination of oxygen or ozone with a reducing gas—something that should make oxygen go away,” Kaltenegger told me.“A lot of the things that are biological, like methane alone, or CO2 alone, can also come from rocks, so we can’t just use those. But if oxygen is found together with methane, then something has to be producing it in large amounts right now.”
> 
> So, our alien hunters already have some promising fingerprints in mind. Find these ingredients in the atmosphere of a Goldilocks planet circling sun-like star, and we may just have ourselves another Earth. Now how the hell do we go about searching?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through a pipeline of future space missions, beginning with the Transit Exoplanet Survey Satellite (TESS), which launches in 2017. While most of Kepler’s targets were 500-1,000 light years away, TESS is going to be our friendly neighborhood planet hunter—it’ll scan the entire sky, monitoring more than half a million stars in our very close cosmic vicinity.
> 
> “TESS will be like Kepler, just doing transit, but instead of staring at one particular part of sky, it’ll scan the entire sky, focusing on our nearest neighbors,” Kaltenegger told me. “It’ll allow us to pick a lot of promising targets that are much closer than the Kepler planets.”
> 
> TESS may turn up many hopeful candidates, but it won’t be studying their atmospheres. That process starts gearing up with the James Webb Space Telescope, a 6.5 meter-long solar-powered observatory slated to launch in 2018. With unprecedented detection power, JWST will become the premier observatory of the next decade. Its sensitivity comes in part from a massive sunshield that chills the scope’s instruments to below -370 degrees Fahrenheit. At such low temperatures, the JWST itself emits very little radiation, allowing for the detection of faint energy signatures from far away—including slight dips in the light emitted from a distant star as it filters through a planet’s atmosphere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “You take that planet, that one tiny pixel, and you split the light,” Kaltenegger said. “You look at the different colors—basically what happens when sunlight passes through a raindrop and makes a rainbow—and if energy is missing, you can pinpoint, over light years away, what chemicals molecules are there, in the air of that world.”
> 
> But. Impressive as JWST will be, this scope still won’t be powerful enough to study many rocky, Earth-like planets. (If, Kaltenegger says, we find a rocky super-Earth around a dim red dwarf very close by, we may have a chance of looking at its atmosphere.) JWST’s eyes will be fixed on mostly larger worlds—and these will typically be blustery blobs of gas.
> 
> “JWST is going to knock it out of the ballpark for mini-Neptunes and super Earths, it’s going to understand the diversity of their atmospheres, but its not tailored to find Earth-sized planets,” Batalha said.
> 
> Next up after JWST is the Wide Field Infrared Survey Telescope (WFIRST), a retrofitted spy scope that, using a technique called microlensing, will have the sensitivity to detect smaller than Earth-sized planets orbiting at distances beyond 1 AU (the distance between Earth and the Sun). Using a starlight-blocking coronagraph, WFIRST will also be able to directly see reflected light from some larger planets.
> 
> “Kepler is getting the statistics of exoplanets within an Earth orbit and inward,” Batalha said. “WFIRST is going to get the statistics of planets orbiting at an Earth orbit or outward. So, over time, we’re going to build up this comprehensive picture of what exoplanets are out there.”
> 
> And once WFIRST launches in the mid-2020’s, space agencies finally plan to double down on a “life finder” mission. It’s this future mission which we’re hoping has the power to decode the atmospheres of many rocky, Earth-sized planets orbiting stars throughout our stellar neighborhood.
> 
> “Between now and the life finder, we’re not going to find nearby Earths in great numbers,” Batalha said. “But as long as we’re well positioned by 2025 to start putting money into a life finder, then I think we’ll have a hope of really making headway in three decades.”
> 
> Three decades till we’ve got a good chance of finding the next Earth seems to be the ballpark most exoplanet hunters are comfortable with. But if Earths turn out to be very common, we may get lucky and find ourselves a neighbor sooner.
> 
> “TESS is going to find a few dozen planets that are small enough, rocky, within the right distance to their star,” Kaltenegger said. “Then we’ll have a list of the closest promising worlds that we can put all of our telescopes on and observe night after night. It’s going to be crazy how much work it’ll be, but it’s also going to be an incredible opportunity.”
> 
> *How We’ll Know It When We See It*
> It may take several decades for the technology needed to spot Earth 2.0 to come online. But astronomers aren’t just twiddling their thumbs waiting.
> 
> “We want to be as prepared as we can by asking the question now: among the thousands of worlds, among the dozens that are close by, which ones will we want to pick?” Kaltenegger said. “Combining what we know about life on the Earth with astronomy is one of the strongest ways to do that.”
> 
> At the Carl Sagan Institute, Kaltenegger and her colleagues are amassing troves of information that will help alien hunters hone in on the most promising candidate worlds. These include afingerprint database containing hundreds of hypothetical atmospheric chemistries—some that look like our Earth today, some that look like Earth’s geologic past, others which are totally alien. The database, which Kaltenegger once described to me as “CSI for exoplanets” will be used to categorize distant worlds and rank them in terms of how Earth-like they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A color catalog will help us search for an entirely different type of fingerprint. Just as Earth’s green landscapes and blue oceans hint at life’s presence, the vibrant biota on distant worlds might offer telltale clues. In a study published in March, researchers examined over 100 microorganisms across planet Earth, including many that live in extreme environs, and documented their reflection signatures. The diversity of colors represented in these critters will help alien hunters imagine what life might look like and how we might detect it beyond the pale blue dot.
> 
> “If a world had a different biota than what is dominant here, it would look different,” Kaltenegger said. “If you think about this in colors—how does a world look in the blue, red and green—the different surfaces would appear different colors. And that’s what you could use to prioritize which planets look more like they could host life.
> 
> Right now, in this time, with thousands of planets on the horizon, and new missions coming up in the next five to ten years—now is when we need to understand what we could be finding and how we could find it.”
> 
> *Once We Find It, Then What?*
> It’s incredible to consider the possibility of finding a second Earth. But even definitive proof of life on another world won’t eliminate our desire to explore. Quite the opposite.
> 
> Which brings me to a question posed at the very end of the Carl Sagan Institute inaugural ceremony, to a panel full of astronomers, astrobiologists and planet hunters. Say we find another Earth. Say it’s close—a couple light years or so from our solar system. Then what?
> 
> The resounding response was exactly what any science fiction fan would have hoped to hear. We have try to get there.
> 
> “If somebody finds a real Earth-like planet within a few light years, my reaction is, lets start building a spacecraft,” said Cornell astronomer Steve Squyres, the lead investigator on the Mars Exploration Rover.
> 
> “Look,” said Didier Queloz, an exoplanet researcher at the University of Cambridge, “it took the human species ten thousand years to spread across the Earth. When I came here, it took me eight hours by plane to cross the Atlantic ocean. Maybe we need another hundred, or a thousand years, but it doesn’t seem so crazy to think we’ll be sending probes to these nearby planets. There is no fundamental limitation but the time.”
> 
> Batalha agrees. “Once we know that there’s life—once we can point to a star in the sky and say there’s life there—I personally think we’re going to figure out how to get to it.”
> 
> A manned interstellar voyage would almost certainly be a multigenerational trip. In a world that seems increasingly obsessed with instant gratification, it can be hard to imagine people sacrificing their lives for a journey they’d never see the end of. And yet, as Ann Druyan, co-writer and producer of_ Cosmos_ pointed out, everyone involved with exoplanet discovery today is a multigenerational thinker.
> 
> “Only seventy five to eighty years ago, the notion that there were other worlds circling stars was not even, scientifically, a respectable position to take,” she said. “And here we are today, engaged in multigenerational projects.”
> 
> “Look at cathedrals,” Queloz said. “Most people who first built them didn’t think they’d see the end. I think we’re building cathedrals—science is a modern way of expressing that. I think as a species, we’re used to working together, teaming together, and it’s in our genes to do this.”



Freaking awesome!!! NASA!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Peter C said:


> Relaxing in the backyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birds



I trade my cardinal for a hummingbird any-day. This is what I wake up to everyday... everyday!!!






Cardinals are prone to attacking their own reflection. Nice birds otherwise:

Northern Cardinal, Identification, All About Birds - Cornell Lab of Ornithology


*Size & Shape*
The Northern Cardinal is a fairly large, long-tailed songbird with a short, very thick bill and a prominent crest. Cardinals often sit with a hunched-over posture and with the tail pointed straight down.


*Color Pattern*
Male cardinals are brilliant red all over, with a reddish bill and black face immediately around the bill. Females are pale brown overall with warm reddish tinges in the wings, tail, and crest. They have the same black face and red-orange bill.


*Behavior*
Northern Cardinals tend to sit low in shrubs and trees or forage on or near the ground, often in pairs. They are common at bird feeders but may be inconspicuous away from them, at least until you learn their loud, metallic chip note.


*Habitat*
Look for Northern Cardinals in inhabited areas such as backyards, parks, woodlots, and shrubby forest edges. Northern Cardinals nest in dense tangles of shrubs and vines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Relaxing in the backyard





Rabbits:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

SvenSvensonov said:


> *Stop trying to cut NASA's budget!!!!!!*
> 
> *Here's How Planet Hunters Are Going to Find the Next Earth*
> 
> Twenty years ago, discovering another Earth sounded like a science fictional dream. But within a generation, astronomers now believe we might do just that.
> 
> “Finding evidence of life beyond Earth is not a pipe dream,” said Natalie Batalha, an astronomer at NASA’s Ames research center. “Its something we can accomplish—maybe not within my lifetime, maybe within my daughter’s life.”
> 
> Batalha’s sentiment was echoed last Saturday by the men and women who spoke at the opening ceremony of the Carl Sagan Institute at Cornell University. The institute, brainchild of astronomer Lisa Kaltenegger, was founded to explore the diversity of worlds we’ve just begun to glimpse on the cosmic horizon. If we’re lucky, we may find another planet like Earth. Or a dozen. Or a thousand.
> 
> “How do you figure out if a world orbiting another star is a habitable place?” Kaltenegger said. “We’re living in the first time in history that we have the tools to answer that question.”
> 
> Finding Earth 2.0 won’t be easy. It’ll be an enormous effort, but the astronomers, planetary
> scientists, chemists and biologists leading the Carl Sagan Institute have a plan to get us there. Here’s how we’re trying to find the next pale blue dot and an end to our cosmic loneliness.
> 
> *Billions and Billions*
> It’s a great time to be alive if you’re interested in worlds beyond our solar system. Over the past two decades, exoplanet science has undergone nothing short of a revolution, and even if you’re skeptical about the idea of alien life, the discoveries we’ve made are damn impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider the numbers: Twenty years ago, astronomers hadn’t confirmed a single planet outside our solar system. In the past six years, NASA’s Kepler mission—a space-based telescope that orbits our sun, looking at over 100 thousand stars simultaneously—has uncovered over 4100 planetary candidates and 1000 confirmed planets. Kepler is not scanning the whole sky. Rather, the scope monitors a tiny sliver of our galaxy, taking a cosmic census of sorts. With this census, astronomers have used statistics to extrapolate the distribution of planets throughout the Milky Way.
> 
> “We have learned most stars have planets, that Earth sized planets are common, and a good fraction are in the habitable zone of their star,” said Bill Borucki, the lead investigator for the Kepler mission. “And when you put the numbers together: 100 billion stars, 10 percent with Earth-sized planets, 10 percent stars like the sun, that’s a billion Earth-sized planets in the habitable zone of stars like the sun.”
> 
> Let me repeat that last bit. There may be a billion Earth-sized planets in the habitable zone of a sun-like star. Thirty years ago, astronomers weren’t sure of _any_. And that, of course, is just within our galaxy.
> 
> “There are billions of stars in our galaxy alone, billions of galaxies out there,” Kaltenegger said. “The numbers are, fortunately, very much in our favor.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The technology behind this incredible discovery is in principle quite simple. Most exoplanets to date have been detected via transit—a slight dip in the light emitted from a star as a planet crosses its path within the line of sight of a telescope. In practice, however, pinpointing these planetary shadows is insanely hard, because the brief change in starlight caused by a transit event is utterly miniscule.
> 
> “Imagine you’re looking at the tallest skyscraper in New York City, and it’s nighttime,” Batalha said. “Every single window is open and every light is on. One person goes and lowers the blinds on one window by about a centimeter. That’s the change in light you have to measure to find an Earth-sized planet.”
> 
> And you need to do so at least twice, to be sure you didn’t just make it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For transit to work, we’ve had to develop photometers a thousand times more precise than any built before. As Borucki explained, these light sensors must monitor thousands of stars at once, because the chance a planet lines up in the path of a star in a telescope’s line of sight is less than 1 percent. The scope’s photometer also has to remain perfectly still at all times—not anchored to the ground, but in outer space.
> 
> And for how ambitious those specifications are—it took Borucki nearly two decades to design, prototype, and convince NASA to green-light Kepler—all that transit gives us is a planet’s radius, orbital period, and sometimes its mass. And so far, only for worlds that are at Earth’s orbital distance or inward. (The transit of more distant planets is too faint for Kepler’s photometer to detect.) Through mass and radius we can calculate planetary density, which tells us whether we’re looking at a rocky, Earth-like world or a Jupiter-like ball of gas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, the galaxy has been full of surprises. Many stars harbor large worlds orbiting far closer than Mercury, a situation which was considered nigh impossible thirty years ago. The two most common types of planets known to humanity right now—so called “super Earths” and “mini-Neptunes”—are not even represented in our solar system. We have hints of incredibly bizarre places out there, of gas giants as light as styrofoam, of ocean worlds and lava planets.
> 
> “There are planets orbiting binary stars, that have not one sun rising in the east and setting in the west but two,” said Batalha. “We find planets in star clusters, with 25 stars packed into a single cubic parsec of space. On these planets, you’d be look up and see a bejeweled sky.”
> 
> “There’s an incredibly wondrous diversity of worlds out there, and we haven’t even started to scratch the surface,” Kaltenegger said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scattered amongst these exotic worlds, we’ve also found a handful of “Goldilocks” planets—worlds that are not-too-hot and not-too cold, that are rocky, that are orbiting stars like our sun. Worlds that could be the next Earth.
> 
> “These [potentially habitable] planets are relatively common, and using statistics, we know they’re likely to be nearby,” Batalha said.
> 
> Still, for a world to go from potentially habitable to a bonafide Earth, we’ll need to get a much better look at it. That’s exactly what we’re hoping to do with the next generation of scopes. With future missions, we’ll look not only look at the ebb and flow of light from distant stars, but at the atmospheres of planets themselves. From light years away, our scopes will effectively sample the air of other worlds.
> 
> When that happens, astronomers across the world will become alien hunters.
> 
> *Hunting for Goldilocks*
> Earth may be a cozy blue marble today, but it wasn’t always sunshine and roses. Four billion years ago, our planet’s rocky surface was erupting in fiery volcanoes, bombarded with comets and asteroids, awash in sterilizing UV radiation, and contained practically no oxygen, to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was life that terraformed the Earth—early, hardy colonizers that, over the course of billions of years, turned a rocky wasteland into a comfortable, breathable biosphere. Ancient cyanobacteria were probably the first to produce significant amounts of oxygen as a waste product from photosynthesis. Today, our air contains a healthy supply of O2, replenished constantly by Earth’s plant life and phytoplankton, as well as a thin layer of ozone, which shields us from damaging ultraviolet radiation. Earth’s atmosphere also contains trace amounts of reducing gases —things like CO2 and methane—replenished by the collective exhale of life’s metabolism, and, recently, by the burning of fossil fuels.
> 
> Taken alone, oxygen or methane don’t make a strong case for life—both can be produced by inorganic chemical reactions. But put them together, sprinkle in a little water, and it’s a different story.
> 
> “Our best signature [for life] to date is the combination of oxygen or ozone with a reducing gas—something that should make oxygen go away,” Kaltenegger told me.“A lot of the things that are biological, like methane alone, or CO2 alone, can also come from rocks, so we can’t just use those. But if oxygen is found together with methane, then something has to be producing it in large amounts right now.”
> 
> So, our alien hunters already have some promising fingerprints in mind. Find these ingredients in the atmosphere of a Goldilocks planet circling sun-like star, and we may just have ourselves another Earth. Now how the hell do we go about searching?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through a pipeline of future space missions, beginning with the Transit Exoplanet Survey Satellite (TESS), which launches in 2017. While most of Kepler’s targets were 500-1,000 light years away, TESS is going to be our friendly neighborhood planet hunter—it’ll scan the entire sky, monitoring more than half a million stars in our very close cosmic vicinity.
> 
> “TESS will be like Kepler, just doing transit, but instead of staring at one particular part of sky, it’ll scan the entire sky, focusing on our nearest neighbors,” Kaltenegger told me. “It’ll allow us to pick a lot of promising targets that are much closer than the Kepler planets.”
> 
> TESS may turn up many hopeful candidates, but it won’t be studying their atmospheres. That process starts gearing up with the James Webb Space Telescope, a 6.5 meter-long solar-powered observatory slated to launch in 2018. With unprecedented detection power, JWST will become the premier observatory of the next decade. Its sensitivity comes in part from a massive sunshield that chills the scope’s instruments to below -370 degrees Fahrenheit. At such low temperatures, the JWST itself emits very little radiation, allowing for the detection of faint energy signatures from far away—including slight dips in the light emitted from a distant star as it filters through a planet’s atmosphere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “You take that planet, that one tiny pixel, and you split the light,” Kaltenegger said. “You look at the different colors—basically what happens when sunlight passes through a raindrop and makes a rainbow—and if energy is missing, you can pinpoint, over light years away, what chemicals molecules are there, in the air of that world.”
> 
> But. Impressive as JWST will be, this scope still won’t be powerful enough to study many rocky, Earth-like planets. (If, Kaltenegger says, we find a rocky super-Earth around a dim red dwarf very close by, we may have a chance of looking at its atmosphere.) JWST’s eyes will be fixed on mostly larger worlds—and these will typically be blustery blobs of gas.
> 
> “JWST is going to knock it out of the ballpark for mini-Neptunes and super Earths, it’s going to understand the diversity of their atmospheres, but its not tailored to find Earth-sized planets,” Batalha said.
> 
> Next up after JWST is the Wide Field Infrared Survey Telescope (WFIRST), a retrofitted spy scope that, using a technique called microlensing, will have the sensitivity to detect smaller than Earth-sized planets orbiting at distances beyond 1 AU (the distance between Earth and the Sun). Using a starlight-blocking coronagraph, WFIRST will also be able to directly see reflected light from some larger planets.
> 
> “Kepler is getting the statistics of exoplanets within an Earth orbit and inward,” Batalha said. “WFIRST is going to get the statistics of planets orbiting at an Earth orbit or outward. So, over time, we’re going to build up this comprehensive picture of what exoplanets are out there.”
> 
> And once WFIRST launches in the mid-2020’s, space agencies finally plan to double down on a “life finder” mission. It’s this future mission which we’re hoping has the power to decode the atmospheres of many rocky, Earth-sized planets orbiting stars throughout our stellar neighborhood.
> 
> “Between now and the life finder, we’re not going to find nearby Earths in great numbers,” Batalha said. “But as long as we’re well positioned by 2025 to start putting money into a life finder, then I think we’ll have a hope of really making headway in three decades.”
> 
> Three decades till we’ve got a good chance of finding the next Earth seems to be the ballpark most exoplanet hunters are comfortable with. But if Earths turn out to be very common, we may get lucky and find ourselves a neighbor sooner.
> 
> “TESS is going to find a few dozen planets that are small enough, rocky, within the right distance to their star,” Kaltenegger said. “Then we’ll have a list of the closest promising worlds that we can put all of our telescopes on and observe night after night. It’s going to be crazy how much work it’ll be, but it’s also going to be an incredible opportunity.”
> 
> *How We’ll Know It When We See It*
> It may take several decades for the technology needed to spot Earth 2.0 to come online. But astronomers aren’t just twiddling their thumbs waiting.
> 
> “We want to be as prepared as we can by asking the question now: among the thousands of worlds, among the dozens that are close by, which ones will we want to pick?” Kaltenegger said. “Combining what we know about life on the Earth with astronomy is one of the strongest ways to do that.”
> 
> At the Carl Sagan Institute, Kaltenegger and her colleagues are amassing troves of information that will help alien hunters hone in on the most promising candidate worlds. These include afingerprint database containing hundreds of hypothetical atmospheric chemistries—some that look like our Earth today, some that look like Earth’s geologic past, others which are totally alien. The database, which Kaltenegger once described to me as “CSI for exoplanets” will be used to categorize distant worlds and rank them in terms of how Earth-like they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A color catalog will help us search for an entirely different type of fingerprint. Just as Earth’s green landscapes and blue oceans hint at life’s presence, the vibrant biota on distant worlds might offer telltale clues. In a study published in March, researchers examined over 100 microorganisms across planet Earth, including many that live in extreme environs, and documented their reflection signatures. The diversity of colors represented in these critters will help alien hunters imagine what life might look like and how we might detect it beyond the pale blue dot.
> 
> “If a world had a different biota than what is dominant here, it would look different,” Kaltenegger said. “If you think about this in colors—how does a world look in the blue, red and green—the different surfaces would appear different colors. And that’s what you could use to prioritize which planets look more like they could host life.
> 
> Right now, in this time, with thousands of planets on the horizon, and new missions coming up in the next five to ten years—now is when we need to understand what we could be finding and how we could find it.”
> 
> *Once We Find It, Then What?*
> It’s incredible to consider the possibility of finding a second Earth. But even definitive proof of life on another world won’t eliminate our desire to explore. Quite the opposite.
> 
> Which brings me to a question posed at the very end of the Carl Sagan Institute inaugural ceremony, to a panel full of astronomers, astrobiologists and planet hunters. Say we find another Earth. Say it’s close—a couple light years or so from our solar system. Then what?
> 
> The resounding response was exactly what any science fiction fan would have hoped to hear. We have try to get there.
> 
> “If somebody finds a real Earth-like planet within a few light years, my reaction is, lets start building a spacecraft,” said Cornell astronomer Steve Squyres, the lead investigator on the Mars Exploration Rover.
> 
> “Look,” said Didier Queloz, an exoplanet researcher at the University of Cambridge, “it took the human species ten thousand years to spread across the Earth. When I came here, it took me eight hours by plane to cross the Atlantic ocean. Maybe we need another hundred, or a thousand years, but it doesn’t seem so crazy to think we’ll be sending probes to these nearby planets. There is no fundamental limitation but the time.”
> 
> Batalha agrees. “Once we know that there’s life—once we can point to a star in the sky and say there’s life there—I personally think we’re going to figure out how to get to it.”
> 
> A manned interstellar voyage would almost certainly be a multigenerational trip. In a world that seems increasingly obsessed with instant gratification, it can be hard to imagine people sacrificing their lives for a journey they’d never see the end of. And yet, as Ann Druyan, co-writer and producer of_ Cosmos_ pointed out, everyone involved with exoplanet discovery today is a multigenerational thinker.
> 
> “Only seventy five to eighty years ago, the notion that there were other worlds circling stars was not even, scientifically, a respectable position to take,” she said. “And here we are today, engaged in multigenerational projects.”
> 
> “Look at cathedrals,” Queloz said. “Most people who first built them didn’t think they’d see the end. I think we’re building cathedrals—science is a modern way of expressing that. I think as a species, we’re used to working together, teaming together, and it’s in our genes to do this.”


Svenny boy, pat your back you've been posting some awesome stuff these days.
what about your thread on micro stories???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

levina said:


> Svenny boy, pat your back you've been posting some awesome stuff these days.
> what about your thread on micro stories???



No updates today, or anything interesting for that matter (the day's not over yet though), but it should have almost daily updates.

Micro stories - small news bits too small to have their own thread | Page 17

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

SvenSvensonov said:


> (the day's not over yet though)


Its over for me.
Nighty-night


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Relaxing in the front yard






Putting the kids to work in a Lemonade stand - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Inside New York’s Newest Architectural Masterpiece for the Mega-Rich*

_$70 million might net you the duplex penthouse of 53W53, Jean Nouvel’s MoMA Tower_






The newest condominium tower in midtown Manhattan's billionaires district is ready to open its doors to buyers. It took almost a decade to get there.

The skyscraper at 53 W. 53rd St., designed by French architect Jean Nouvel and rising next to the Museum of Modern Art, will start marketing its 139 apartments next week, with prices starting at $3 million. Planned since 2006, the project endured the real estate bust and a global financial crisis that decimated demand for luxury homes. Now it's emerging when buyers can't seem to get enough of them.

"We're very eager to begin,'' said David Penick, the New York-based managing director for developer Hines, which is building the project with Goldman Sachs Group and Singapore-based Pontiac Land Group. "We're confident in what we have to sell in the market we're in, and we'll see how it goes.''

The project's latest challenge: competing for buyers with about a half-dozen other luxury condo towers that are under construction nearby. The developments—including Vornado Realty Trust's 220 Central Park South and Aby Rosen's 100 E. 53rd St.—are transforming Midtown neighborhoods known for hotels and corporate offices into communities of wealthy people from around the world who are hungry for large living spaces and panoramic views.

It would certainly be better if there weren't so many new buildings coming on the market right now,'' Penick says at the Fifth Avenue sales gallery for the project, known as 53W53. "But I think we have a uniquely attractive package to offer."






*Diagonal Beams*
The 1,050-foot (320-meter) tower, the size of the Chrysler Building, will rise near the corner of Sixth Avenue between 53rd and 54th streets, on land once owned by the adjacent museum. MoMA will expand its galleries in the bottom three floors of the residential building, whose signature architectural flourish is a web of diagonal concrete beams that gird the structure from the outside before tapering into a pinnacle more than 82 stories into the sky.






"It is the flag—not only of the building—but the flag of the MoMA on the skyline,'' says Nouvel, who also designed a Ferrari factory in Italy, an art museum in Abu Dhabi, and a23-story condo building near Manhattan's Chelsea waterfront.

Unobstructed views of Central Park, five blocks away, start on the 48th story, which is where the building's larger half-floor units also begin, according to Penick and preliminary plans filed with the New York state attorney general's office. The most expensive apartment, a 6,643-square-foot (617-square-meter) duplex spanning the 81st and 82nd floors, will be priced at more than $70 million, Penick says.






*Skyline Views*
Smaller one- and two-bedroom units on the lower floors will have views of the Midtown skyline. The least-expensive condo is a one-bedroom of about 1,450 sq. ft. on the 17th floor; it will be listed for sale at $3 million, according to Penick.

"It's not immediately on the park, so the apartments in the lower part of the building, we think, would sell better if they were not so large,'' says Penick. "Very intentionally, we sought to have a range in unit sizes."






Every apartment is shaped a little differently because the building's exterior support beams cross the floor-to-ceiling windows at various angles, Nouvel said. It made for an interesting design challenge.

"We tried to do a kind of dialogue with the views and with the buildings around,'' he says. "You frame it with different shapes in the city and the neighboring buildings."






*Wine Vaults*
Amenities at the tower include a movie theater, a private dining room overlooking Central Park, and temperature-controlled wine vaults. Residents can buy studio apartments on the 14th through 16th floors for their personal service staff.

The project was conceived in 2006, before Houston-based Hines acquired the site from the museum for $126 million. The tower—initially planned to be 200 feet taller, about the height of the Empire State Building—was shelved amid the credit crisis, which brought property sales to a near standstill and made construction financing scarce.






In 2013, closely held Pontiac Land Group helped revive the project with a $200 million equity investment. A consortium of Asian banks provided $860 million of construction financing. Hines expects to finish construction by November 2018.

Manhattan's luxury property market has soared in recent years, with wealthy investors paying ever-higher prices for trophy homes. A duplex atop Extell Development's One57 tower sold in December for $100.5 million, a New York City record. A penthouse at Macklowe Properties and CIM Group's 432 Park Ave., the tallest residential building in the Western hemisphere at 1,397 feet, is under contract for $95 million.

While plans for 53W53 predate those transactions, the developers always intended the project to be in an elite sliver of Manhattan's luxury market, Penick says.

"The basic strategy hasn't really changed,'' he says. "It's a very attractive location adjoining the Museum of Modern Art. We always knew that it would be high end.''






From MoMA Tower's $70 Million Duplex Newest Addition to NYC Skyline - Bloomberg Business

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*The US Is Testing a Storm Surge Warning System for Hurricanes*






The wall of wind-driven ocean that accompanies a hurricane is called a “surge” for a reason: This isn’t a gentle rising of the water level, it’s violent and destructive—sometimes more so than the hurricane’s winds. This hurricane season, for the first time, the National Hurricane Center will be testing a prototype storm surge warning system which it hopes will be fully operational in 2017.

The National Weather Service already issues watches and warnings for hurricanes and tropical storms, but those are based on the odds of a storm making landfall with strong enough winds to qualify it for a place on the Saffir-Simpson scale—the familiar Category 1 to Category 5 ranking system for hurricanes. The Saffir-Simpson scale is based entirely on wind speed; any storm with winds of 74 to 95 mph is a tropical storm, and any storm with winds over 95 mph is a hurricane.

But high winds are only one of the ways a hurricane can wreck everything in its path. Hurricane winds push water into a big pile ahead of the storm, and as the hurricane moves toward landfall, it drives the sea toward the shore as well.

Once the storm surge warning is in place, the new system will give the National Weather Service the ability to issue storm surge watches and warnings to coastal areas threatened by approaching hurricanes. That’s very good news for people who live there. Right now, the Saffir-Simpson scale doesn’t convey any information about potential storm surges at all.

*A Lesson From Hurricane Ike*

When Hurricane Ike made landfall on Galveston Island, Texas in 2008, it was only a Category 2 storm, but it packed a devastating storm surge. The storm’s sheer size meant that 12 to 16 feet of water swept across Bolivar Peninsula, destroying almost 90 percent of the homes in the communities there.

Then the storm surge picked up the broken remains of many of those homes and washed them across the eastern arm of the bay, where 10 to 20 feet of water, laden with debris from Bolivar Peninsula, washed over the cattle-grazing land. When the water receded, it left lines of debris that stretched for miles across the muddy cattle fields.






Meteorologists later said that Ike’s storm surge had been closer to what they would expect from a Category 4 storm, but the fact is that the Saffir-Simpson scale just doesn’t give forecasters, emergency managers, or coastal residents a good way to predict storm surge. It had been on the table since at least 2005, but Ike drew attention to the need for a better watch and warning system for storm surges.

After Hurricane Katrina in 2005, focus began to shift to storm surge predictions and warnings, according to Phil Klotzbach of Colorado State University’s Tropical Meteorology Project. “Prior to 2004/2005, it seemed like the focus was on the wind hazard (e.g., Hurricane Andrew in 1992) and the inland rainfall hazard (Dennis and Floyd, 1999),” he wrote in an email.

“We knew, more than 10 years ago, that there was a need for a storm surge watch and warning out there,” Brian Zachry, PhD, meteorologist and storm surge expert at the National Hurricane Center, told Gizmodo. But developing a way to predict storm surge and issue advisories about it would require time, effort, and resources. Then Ike, in 2008, drove home the need for storm surge watches and warnings.

Zachry explains: “About 24 hours before landfall, long before the winds started coming up to hurricane strength, the storm surge was already inundating Bolivar Peninsula and Galveston Island. So we really didn’t, at that point, have a watch and warning that we could put out well ahead of time, because the winds weren’t even there yet.”

In 2012, Hurricane Sandy provided another impetus to develop a warning system for storm surge, separate from the Saffir-Simpson scale based on wind speed. After the storm, the National Hurricane Center received supplemental funding to work on the problem.

*A Prototype Warning System*

Last year, as Hurricane Arthur approached the North Carolina coast, the National Hurricane Center released a prototype of a potential storm surge flooding map. The map showed how much flooding forecasters expected to see along the coastline, in three-foot increments. It wasn’t a formal watch or warning, but it gave local governments and residents a much clearer idea of what was coming.

The National Hurricane Center created the maps based on probabilistic data, taking into account every possible change in direction, size, speed, or intensity before the storm makes landfall. These can be created for each storm, said Zachry. “We’re doing potentially five to ten thousand different storm surge simulations to come up with different possible scenarios.”

The maps were a good tool, especially for the public, according to Klotzbach. “I also really like that they have the new surge maps displayed relative to ground level at your location. That is a simple benchmark that the general public can easily understand,” he said.






The prototype watch and warning map will be available on the National Hurricane Center’s website, where it will be accessible to the public, media, and local weather forecasters. Zachry said that it may be picked up by local news stations or even the Weather Channel, which used the prototype flooding map last year during Hurricane Arthur. It won’t yet be an official National Weather Service warning, though.

This season, Zachry and his colleagues hope to get feedback from local forecasters and emergency managers. “We can test how we would create a watch and warning for past storms. We’ve done that many, many times now—we’ve worked on that a lot. But we really need to go through a season, talk with emergency managers and local weather forecasters, to see how this watch and warning for storm surge will work during a storm,” he said. “The only way to get feedback is during a season.”

Based on this year’s feedback, the National Hurricane Center will make improvements and release an updated prototype next year. They’ll get make more improvements, and by 2017, the National Weather Service will begin issuing official storm surge watches and warnings, accompanied by flood prediction maps.

And hopefully, coastal residents will heed those warnings.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Nebraska lawmakers vote to abolish death penalty*






Nebraska lawmakers gave final approval on Wednesday to a bill abolishing the death penalty with enough votes to override a promised veto from Republican Gov. Pete Ricketts.

The vote was 32 to 15 in Nebraska's unicameral Legislature.

If that vote holds in a veto override, Nebraska would become the first conservative state to repeal the death penalty since North Dakota in 1973.

The Nebraska vote is notable in the national debate over capital punishment because it was bolstered by conservatives who oppose the death penalty for religious reasons and say it is a waste of taxpayer money.

Nebraska hasn't executed a prisoner since 1997, and some lawmakers have argued that constant legal challenges will prevent the state from doing so again.

Republican Gov. Pete Ricketts, a death penalty supporter, has vowed to veto the bill. Ricketts announced last week that the state has bought new lethal injection drugs to resume executions.

Ricketts, who is serving his first year in office, argued in his weekly column Tuesday that the state's inability to carry out executions was a "management problem" that he is committed to fixing.

Maryland was the last state to end capital punishment, in 2013. Three other moderate to liberal states have done so in recent years: New Mexico in 2009, Illinois in 2011, Connecticut in 2012. The death penalty is legal in 32 states, including Nebraska.

Independent Sen. Ernie Chambers of Omaha, who sponsored the Nebraska legislation, has fought for four decades to end capital punishment in the state.

Nebraska lawmakers passed a death-penalty repeal bill once before, in 1979, but it was vetoed by then-Gov. Charles Thone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

SvenSvensonov said:


> *Nebraska lawmakers vote to abolish death penalty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nebraska lawmakers gave final approval on Wednesday to a bill abolishing the death penalty with enough votes to override a promised veto from Republican Gov. Pete Ricketts.
> 
> The vote was 32 to 15 in Nebraska's unicameral Legislature.
> 
> If that vote holds in a veto override, Nebraska would become the first conservative state to repeal the death penalty since North Dakota in 1973.
> 
> The Nebraska vote is notable in the national debate over capital punishment because it was bolstered by conservatives who oppose the death penalty for religious reasons and say it is a waste of taxpayer money.
> 
> Nebraska hasn't executed a prisoner since 1997, and some lawmakers have argued that constant legal challenges will prevent the state from doing so again.
> 
> Republican Gov. Pete Ricketts, a death penalty supporter, has vowed to veto the bill. Ricketts announced last week that the state has bought new lethal injection drugs to resume executions.
> 
> Ricketts, who is serving his first year in office, argued in his weekly column Tuesday that the state's inability to carry out executions was a "management problem" that he is committed to fixing.
> 
> Maryland was the last state to end capital punishment, in 2013. Three other moderate to liberal states have done so in recent years: New Mexico in 2009, Illinois in 2011, Connecticut in 2012. The death penalty is legal in 32 states, including Nebraska.
> 
> Independent Sen. Ernie Chambers of Omaha, who sponsored the Nebraska legislation, has fought for four decades to end capital punishment in the state.
> 
> Nebraska lawmakers passed a death-penalty repeal bill once before, in 1979, but it was vetoed by then-Gov. Charles Thone.



Where do you stand on the issue ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Armstrong said:


> Where do you stand on the issue ?



Nowhere. I am neither for nor against capital punishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

SvenSvensonov said:


> Nowhere. I am neither for nor against capital punishment.



So what do you want the State to 'tickle' death row inmates ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Armstrong said:


> So what do you want the State to 'tickle' death row inmates ?



If the state so chooses, then they can. That may constituent cruel and unusual punishment though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

SvenSvensonov said:


> If the state so chooses, then they can. That may constituent cruel and unusual punishment though.



I was kidding; why so serious ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Armstrong said:


> Where do you stand on the issue ?



Here's food for thought though:

_By the numbers, the *annual cost of the death penalty in the state of California is $137 million* compared to the cost of lifetime incarceration of *$11.5 million*.

Considering The Death Penalty: Your Tax Dollars At Work - Forbes
_
It's commonly thought that the death penalty is cheaper than life-time incarceration - it doesn't seem to be.



Armstrong said:


> I was kidding; why so serious ?



I'm indifferent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

SvenSvensonov said:


> Here's food for thought though:
> 
> _By the numbers, the annual cost of the death penalty in the state of California is $137 million compared to the cost of lifetime incarceration of *$11.5 million*.
> 
> Considering The Death Penalty: Your Tax Dollars At Work - Forbes
> _
> It's commonly thought that the death penalty is cheaper than life-time incarceration - it doesn't seem to be.



I know that its more expensive; I remember many hours spent a couple of years ago in school to prepare for a school mock parliamentary debate on the issue ! 

Funny enough I still can't figure out why its more expensive because if the article you mentioned is correct in pointing out that it takes roughly 8000 hours in appeals for death penalty cases vs 180 hours in life imprisonment cases and that the trials for the former cost more and take longer to resolve; are we suggesting that in case of life imprisonment cases the same amount of due diligence, professional care and a proper dispensation of justice wasn't carried out as in the case of death penalty. That somehow being relatively lax when preparing a case, when arguing it, hearing appeals against a verdict and so on and so forth is acceptable when it comes to life imprisonment cases because after all its not as if the guy dies in the end....you just take away a decade or more out of his life.



SvenSvensonov said:


> I'm indifferent.





As Jefferson said 'the price of liberty is eternal vigilance' - So be more interested in what the Government is legislating !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Armstrong said:


> As Jefferson said 'the price of liberty is eternal vigilance' - So be more interest in what the Government is legislating !



I am interested, but I am not interested in blankets. All things in life are grey, not black and white.

Let's take a look at some common scenarios in the US:


Do I support the death penalty? Yes and no, it's purely conditional on the individual case.
Do I believe religion has worth in modern society? Yes and no, some teachings are good advice, others are irrelevant.
Do I support military actions overseas? Yes and no, sometimes "evil" can't be left unrewarded. Sometimes it's best to stay home.
Do I support gay marriage? Yes and no. My only brother is gay, so I'm a more biased here, but as with any marriage my support is conditional on their genuine care for each other. Marrying for tax benefits will earn your my ire.
Do I love my wife? Yes. I'm also not stupid, somethings need a solid stance.

In all things I take a case-by-case stance and prefer to analyze the situation and its contributing factors before making a judgement. I don't like black and white.

I'm interested in legislation, but not in absolutes.



Armstrong said:


> *Funny enough I still can't figure out why its more expensive* because if the article you mentioned is correct in pointing out that it takes roughly 8000 hours in appeals for death penalty cases vs 180 hours in life imprisonment cases and that the trials for the former cost more and take longer to resolve;



You kind of answered your own question. Appeals, the cost of expensive drugs (in gas and lethal injection), more appeals, litigation from the family of the condemn who believe their loved one was wrongly convicted and sentenced, another appeal, preparation for the condemnation, another appeal, the cost of lawyers, the cost of housing and feeding the person, yet another appeal, cell maintenance costs and facility upkeep, legal actions against the drug maker for not disclosing the dangerous or effects of their drug, another appeal, litigation from human rights activist who say the drug are cruel and unusual, clerical services for the condemned, their family and the individual carrying out the sentence - psychological sessions too as executing someone can have a lasting impact on their psyche. Oh, and another appeal.

It all adds up to a, and this is a technical term, "butt load of money." Modern capital punishment methods are costly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

SvenSvensonov said:


> I am interested, but I am not interested in blankets. All things in life are grey, not black and white.
> 
> Let's take a look at some common scenarios in the US:
> 
> 
> Do I support the death penalty? Yes and no, it's purely conditional on the individual case.
> Do I believe religion has worth in modern society? Yes and no, some teachings are good advice, others are irrelevant.
> Do I support military actions overseas? Yes and no, sometimes "evil" can't be left unrewarded. Sometimes it's best to stay home.
> Do I support gay marriage? Yes and no. My only brother is gay, so I'm a more biased here, but as with any marriage my support is conditional on their genuine care for each other. Marrying for tax benefits will earn your my ire.
> Do I love my wife? Yes. I'm also not stupid, somethings need a solid stance.
> 
> In all things I take a case-by-case stance and prefer to analyze the situation and its contributing factors before making a judgement. I don't like black and white.
> 
> I'm interested in legislation, but not in absolutes.
> 
> 
> 
> You kind of answered your own question. Appeals, the cost of expensive drugs (in gas and lethal injection), more appeals, litigation from the family of the condemn who believe their loved one was wrongly convicted and sentenced, another appeal, preparation for the condemnation, another appeal, the cost of lawyers, the cost of housing and feeding the person, yet another appeal, cell maintenance costs and facility upkeep, legal actions against the drug maker for not disclosing the dangerous or effects of their drug, another appeal, litigation from human rights activist who say the drug are cruel and unusual, clerical services for the condemned, their family and the individual carrying out the sentence - psychological sessions too as executing someone can have a lasting impact on their psyche. Oh, and another appeal.
> 
> It all adds up to a, and this is a technical term, "butt load of money." Modern capital punishment methods are costly.



Life in imprisonment or rehabilitation?

Why Norway's prison system is so successful - Business Insider

A modern Norwegian prison:











Inside the World's Most Humane Prison - Photo Essays - TIME

Norway places an emphasis on rehabilitation, and yet, some people such as Anders Breivik test our good nature. He will never see the outside of Halden Prison again (as a free man).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Transhumanist said:


> Life in imprisonment or rehabilitation?



Both should be an option. Rehabilitate those you can, imprison those you can, execute those too extreme in their behaviors if needed. Ideally rehabilitation would be the option of choice for everyone, no matter their crimes, but as you rightfully pointed out, some people test our goodness too much. This is why we need to examine cases and not just fit crimes to a punishment. Everything is different and should be treated as such.

Kumla Prison (Sweden):





Versus one is California (I don't know which):






Norway and Sweden have more successful criminal justice systems due to their rehab programs and more humane treatment of prisoners. They aren't a commodity for us, they are people and are treated as such.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Armstrong said:


> So what do you want the State to 'tickle' death row inmates ?


That's just weird.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Peter C said:


> Don't know anybody in California. Most people here seem to be from the ~Northeast area of the US.
> 
> So I was at my local wholesale club and the guy in front of me waved his iPhone6 at the credit card swiper machine and that was that...payment all done. Now I've seen this before with Android phones (and on both using the 3D barcode thing) but this was the first I saw ApplePay being used. I have an iPhone6 myself so maybe I'll have to sign up.
> 
> Using your SmartPhone to pay: Apple Pay - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> View attachment 211381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Places that support Apple Pay:
> Apple - Apple Pay



I have been wanting to try Apple Pay but haven't seen stores with the Apple Pay device reader either that or the damn cashiers don't know what Apple Pay is and become confused.

One of the best fast-casual restaurants in the US. Only in the US.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

A1Kaid said:


> I have been wanting to try Apple Pay but haven't seen stores with the Apple Pay device reader either that or the damn cashiers don't know what Apple Pay is and become confused.
> 
> One of the best fast-casual restaurants in the US. Only in the US.



It certainly isn't being advertised. Many card swipers have support for RFID credit cards. I believe many of these will also work with ApplePay. I haven't hooked mine up yet.

Hmm...never heard of Noodles...and it seems I live near 2 of them. Will check it out.


----------



## Armstrong

SvenSvensonov said:


> I am interested, but I am not interested in blankets. All things in life are grey, not black and white.
> 
> Let's take a look at some common scenarios in the US:
> 
> 
> Do I support the death penalty? Yes and no, it's purely conditional on the individual case.
> Do I believe religion has worth in modern society? Yes and no, some teachings are good advice, others are irrelevant.
> Do I support military actions overseas? Yes and no, sometimes "evil" can't be left unrewarded. Sometimes it's best to stay home.
> Do I support gay marriage? Yes and no. My only brother is gay, so I'm a more biased here, but as with any marriage my support is conditional on their genuine care for each other. Marrying for tax benefits will earn your my ire.
> Do I love my wife? Yes. I'm also not stupid, somethings need a solid stance.
> 
> In all things I take a case-by-case stance and prefer to analyze the situation and its contributing factors before making a judgement. I don't like black and white.
> 
> I'm interested in legislation, but not in absolutes.



It goes without saying that I wasn't talking about absolutes !  

Fairness is the cornerstone of Justice and there can be no fairness in treating every case or issue by considering it from a singular perspective. 

But about point (4) Your 'only brother' - I guess @Nihonjin1051 we should've seen this coming....we're not even considered brothers by @SvenSvensonov !  

@Transhumanist - Thats it....I am not trusting you Scandinavians again !  

If I had made a Dane as my Brother....he'd still call me his brother !  

I think Danes are better than Swedes and Norwegians ! 



SvenSvensonov said:


> You kind of answered your own question. Appeals, the cost of expensive drugs (in gas and lethal injection), more appeals, litigation from the family of the condemn who believe their loved one was wrongly convicted and sentenced, another appeal, preparation for the condemnation, another appeal, the cost of lawyers, the cost of housing and feeding the person, yet another appeal, cell maintenance costs and facility upkeep, legal actions against the drug maker for not disclosing the dangerous or effects of their drug, another appeal, litigation from human rights activist who say the drug are cruel and unusual, clerical services for the condemned, their family and the individual carrying out the sentence - psychological sessions too as executing someone can have a lasting impact on their psyche. Oh, and another appeal.
> 
> It all adds up to a, and this is a technical term, "butt load of money." Modern capital punishment methods are costly.



Did I ? My confusion stemmed from the fact that if providing a greater degree of justice to a death row inmate is what the cost difference is all about (appeals and what not) are we suggesting that a life imprisonment inmate gets a relatively (or considerably if the costs are the barometer for anything) less just and fair judicial examination ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

Armstrong said:


> are we suggesting that a life imprisonment inmate gets a relatively (or considerably if the costs are the barometer for anything) less just and fair judicial examination ?



I'd say no, if only because people tend to be more ready to accept their new lives than to accept their's ending. It's not that the judicial examination of life imprisonment is any less rigorous, its that the prisoners themselves choose not to peruse legal recourse as much as they are inclined to do so when condemned. 

Also, considering human rights groups, the state and the families of the condemned all have their say in the matter as well, the number of legal examinations is always going to be larger for the death penalty. At some point a person becomes comfortable with their prison life and stops trying to seek a way out - institutionalized we call it. People don't tend to make peace with their impending death until it happens.

My perspective on the matter, and perhaps someone else can answer better, but I'd say that it's not that the judicial system is less fair in its examination and more that the prisoner, their family and the state are more inclined to accept life imprisonment than they are a death penalty.



Armstrong said:


> But about point (4) Your 'only brother' - I guess @Nihonjin1051 we should've seen this coming....we're not even considered brothers by @SvenSvensonov !



Boy, you've really got to read up on the history of Denmark. Sure, they'll be your brother, for a time, then they'll invade your home, install themselves as its leader and make you form a union with them that sees your influence dwindle into the point of nothingness.



Armstrong said:


> I think Danes are better than Swedes and Norwegians !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Armstrong said:


> Did I ? My confusion stemmed from the fact that if providing a greater degree of justice to a death row inmate is what the cost difference is all about (appeals and what not) are we suggesting that a life imprisonment inmate gets a relatively (or considerably if the costs are the barometer for anything) less just and fair judicial examination ?



My Norge sister summed it up well. It's not that the justice system is less capable or willing to examine life-imprisonment sentences, it's that the prisoners, state and their families choose not to prolong the legal recourse with appeals, reviews or inquires. With capital sentences they take their right to appeal to its ultimate finality.



Armstrong said:


> But about point (4) Your 'only brother' - I guess @Nihonjin1051 we should've seen this coming....we're not even considered brothers by @SvenSvensonov !



Yes, I have only one brother, but you can be another sister if you'd like.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*A map showing each state's most unique favorite food*







Foursquare tracked people’s tastes across America to come up with a very interesting way to determine the uniqueness of taste: they mined their user data to figure out which food or drink was disproportionately popular in each state. So this map doesn’t show what’s the most popular item in each state, but what item is most uniquely popular in each state (in relation to other places).

This way, you get slightly more interesting selections that aren’t the usual pizza, burritos and burgers. You can see an interactive version of the map here. Here’s the full list:


Alabama - Fried Green Tomatoes
Alaska - King Crab
Arizona - Prickly Pear
Arkansas - Catfish
California - Chinese Chicken Salad
Colorado - Chili Rellenos
Connecticut - Grinders
Delaware - Crab Soup
Florida - Conch Fritters
Georgia - Brunswick Stew
Hawaii - Poke
Idaho - Sweet Pork
Illinois - Italian Beef
Indiana - Lemon Rice Soup
Iowa - Potato Wedges
Kansas - Cherry Limeade
Kentucky - Country Ham
Louisiana - Crawfish
Maine - Lobster
Maryland - Crab Cakes
Massachusetts - Lobster Rolls
Michigan - Perch
Minnesota - Juicy Lucy Burger
Mississippi - Po’boys
Missouri - Toasted Ravioli
Montana - Huckleberry
Nebraska - Mini Corn Dogs
Nevada - Bottle Service
New Hampshire - Haddock
New Jersey - Pork Roll
New Mexico - Sopapillas
New York - Avocado Toast
North Carolina - Hush Puppies
North Dakota - Bison
Ohio - Pierogies
Oklahoma - Chicken Fried Steak
Oregon - Salad Rolls
Pennsylvania - Chicken Cheesesteaks
Rhode Island - Fried Clams
South Carolina - Grits
South Dakota - Walleye
Tennessee - Banana Pudding
Texas - Breakfast Tacos
Utah - Chile Verde
Vermont - Maple Syrup
Virginia - Crab Sandwich
Washington - Dungeness Crab
West Virginia - Pepperoni Rolls
Wisconsin - Fried Fish
Wyoming - Elk
Foursquare explains its methodology:

_Foursquare’s data science team identified the singular tastes of all 50 states and D.C., using a mix of data sets (menus, tips, ratings, and more) and normalizing for size against other states. Then the editorial team reviewed the data and selected the winning taste that is most special and unique to each state. The percentage equals the affinity for that taste over the national average. Also included are the 50 best places in each state for that taste._

...

Virginia - crab sandwich






That's better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

Armstrong said:


> It goes without saying that I wasn't talking about absolutes !
> 
> Fairness is the cornerstone of Justice and there can be no fairness in treating every case or issue by considering it from a singular perspective.
> 
> But about point (4) Your 'only brother' - I guess @Nihonjin1051 we should've seen this coming....we're not even considered brothers by @SvenSvensonov !
> 
> @Transhumanist - Thats it....I am not trusting you Scandinavians again !
> 
> If I had made a Dane as my Brother....he'd still call me his brother !
> 
> I think Danes are better than Swedes and Norwegians !
> 
> 
> 
> Did I ? My confusion stemmed from the fact that if providing a greater degree of justice to a death row inmate is what the cost difference is all about (appeals and what not) are we suggesting that a life imprisonment inmate gets a relatively (or considerably if the costs are the barometer for anything) less just and fair judicial examination ?



No rebuttal.

I win?





Armstrong said:


> @Transhumanist - Thats it....I am not trusting you Scandinavians again !



 Scandinavian men are notoriously shy. Getting close to anyone, especially to the point that they'd be considered "brother" is not a common occurrence. Trust me, I've dated two guys and have had to make the first move both times. Scandinavian women are more open though. We'll be your friend.






If @SvenSvensonov 's being dismissive, he's probably just being shy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Transhumanist said:


> If @SvenSvensonov 's being dismissive, he's probably just being shy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 24 Hours

SvenSvensonov said:


> New York - Avocado Toast.


I'm surprised Kentucy's favorite isn't fried chicken. And what the heck is Avocado Toast? I never tried that. Sounds disgusting.


----------



## SvenSvensonov

SHK said:


> I'm surprised Kentucy's favorite isn't fried chicken. And what the heck is Avocado Toast? I never tried that. Sounds disgusting.



Avocado Toast:






KFC's actually a Utah thing, it was founded there. I'd have to look up Kentucky's contribution to fried chicken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

SvenSvensonov said:


> Avocado Toast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KFC's actually a Utah thing, it was founded there. I'd have to look up Kentucky's contribution to fried chicken.


`

Well that doesn't look too bad I suppose, it might be worth a try. I bet this is more of a city thing than upstate.
As for Kentucky and Fried Chicken, I was just making a joke referencing the famous restaurant.


----------



## Armstrong

Transhumanist said:


> No rebuttal.
> 
> I win?



Yes ma'am !






But I still think I'm right ! 

I don't think that the victim resigning himself to his or her fate ought to be the barometer to judging whether justice has been done or not nor a cost reduction because of the same become an argument for or against the death penalty.



Transhumanist said:


> Scandinavian men are notoriously shy. Getting close to anyone, especially to the point that they'd be considered "brother" is not a common occurrence. Trust me, I've dated two guys and have had to make the first move both times. Scandinavian women are more open though. We'll be your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If @SvenSvensonov 's being dismissive, he's probably just being shy.



Hmmmmn....Pakistanis are completely opposite - We're very sociable.....our friends become our brothers.....our parent's friends become our uncles and aunts and our own cousins becomes our siblings ! 

Heck, in Pakistan, whenever you stop a random guy in the street to ask for directions you call him 'Bhai - Brother' ! 

If only Scandinavian ladies weren't so tall and I wasn't only 5'8 so that I wouldn't look like Gimli the Dwarf next to them.....ahhhh.....Scandinavian lady's are God's finest creation and I am missing out on it all ! 

But then again its not as if Norwegian and Swedish ladies can beat Danish ladies when it comes to beauty and brains ! 

At any rate our Pakistani women are the best....the most beautiful ! 

May we Pakistani men become worthy of them ! 

Plus they're short like me ! 

After all all good things come in small packages !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

SvenSvensonov said:


> *A map showing each state's most unique favorite food*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foursquare tracked people’s tastes across America to come up with a very interesting way to determine the uniqueness of taste: they mined their user data to figure out which food or drink was disproportionately popular in each state. So this map doesn’t show what’s the most popular item in each state, but what item is most uniquely popular in each state (in relation to other places).
> 
> This way, you get slightly more interesting selections that aren’t the usual pizza, burritos and burgers. You can see an interactive version of the map here. Here’s the full list:
> 
> 
> Alabama - Fried Green Tomatoes
> Alaska - King Crab
> Arizona - Prickly Pear
> Arkansas - Catfish
> California - Chinese Chicken Salad
> Colorado - Chili Rellenos
> Connecticut - Grinders
> Delaware - Crab Soup
> Florida - Conch Fritters
> Georgia - Brunswick Stew
> Hawaii - Poke
> Idaho - Sweet Pork
> Illinois - Italian Beef
> Indiana - Lemon Rice Soup
> Iowa - Potato Wedges
> Kansas - Cherry Limeade
> Kentucky - Country Ham
> Louisiana - Crawfish
> Maine - Lobster
> Maryland - Crab Cakes
> Massachusetts - Lobster Rolls
> Michigan - Perch
> Minnesota - Juicy Lucy Burger
> Mississippi - Po’boys
> Missouri - Toasted Ravioli
> Montana - Huckleberry
> Nebraska - Mini Corn Dogs
> Nevada - Bottle Service
> New Hampshire - Haddock
> New Jersey - Pork Roll
> New Mexico - Sopapillas
> New York - Avocado Toast
> North Carolina - Hush Puppies
> North Dakota - Bison
> Ohio - Pierogies
> Oklahoma - Chicken Fried Steak
> Oregon - Salad Rolls
> Pennsylvania - Chicken Cheesesteaks
> Rhode Island - Fried Clams
> South Carolina - Grits
> South Dakota - Walleye
> Tennessee - Banana Pudding
> Texas - Breakfast Tacos
> Utah - Chile Verde
> Vermont - Maple Syrup
> Virginia - Crab Sandwich
> Washington - Dungeness Crab
> West Virginia - Pepperoni Rolls
> Wisconsin - Fried Fish
> Wyoming - Elk
> Foursquare explains its methodology:
> 
> _Foursquare’s data science team identified the singular tastes of all 50 states and D.C., using a mix of data sets (menus, tips, ratings, and more) and normalizing for size against other states. Then the editorial team reviewed the data and selected the winning taste that is most special and unique to each state. The percentage equals the affinity for that taste over the national average. Also included are the 50 best places in each state for that taste._
> 
> ...
> 
> Virginia - crab sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's better.




Pennsylvania - Chicken Cheesesteaks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

**

*NASA's Space Launch System gets big push from House Appropriations Committee*






The House Appropriations Committee has passed a NASA budget for 2016 that tells the space agency Congress is serious about the big new rocket being developed in Alabama, wants it used more, and is ready to spend more money to build it.

The budget passed Wednesday by a voice vote gives NASA $519 million more than 2015 and the Space Launch System $150 million of that. SLS would get $1.85 billion in 2016 compared to $1.7 billion this year.

The bill also designates SLS as the launch vehicle for NASA's planned mission to the Jupiter Europa moon in 2022 and provides $50 million to advance work on its permanent upper stage. SLS will fly first with a modified Delta rocket stage on top.

"I am very pleased with passage of this funding bill by the House Appropriations Committee," committee member and U.S. Rep. Robert Aderholt, R-Haleyville, said in a statement. "We have worked diligently to make sure it has a positive impact on Alabama."

The house panel also writes the budget for the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration. The budget passed Wednesday directs NOAA to do more tornado research in the Southeast using facilities such as the Severe Weather Institute, Radar & Lightning Laboratory (SWIRLL) at the University of Alabama in Huntsville.

The full House will vote on the budget this summer. The Senate will also approve its version at some point, and the two will be reconciled later this year.

Here are other key numbers in the Appropriations Committee's NASA budget:

- NASA overall (the so-called top line number) $18.529 billion

- Exploration: $3.409 billion

- Space Operations: $3.957 billion

- Science: $5.237 billion

- Orion Deep Space Crew Vehicle: $1.096 billion

- Commercial spaceflight: $1 billion

- Astrophysics: $735.6 million

- Space grants: $40 million

- Space technology: $625 million

- Exploration R&D: $350 million











*RS-25*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Tesla Gigafactory*







Tesla’s mission is to accelerate the world’s transition to sustainable transportation. To achieve that goal, we must produce electric vehicles in sufficient volume to force change in the automobile industry. With a planned production rate of 500,000 cars per year in the latter half of this decade, Tesla alone will require today’s entire worldwide production of lithium ion batteries. The Tesla Gigafactory was born of necessity and will supply enough batteries to support our projected vehicle demand.

Tesla broke ground on the Gigafactory in June 2014 outside Sparks, Nevada, and we expect to begin cell production in 2017. By 2020, the Gigafactory will reach full capacity and produce more lithium ion batteries annually than were produced worldwide in 2013.

In cooperation with Panasonic and other strategic partners, the Gigafactory will produce batteries for significantly less cost using economies of scale, innovative manufacturing, reduction of waste, and the simple optimization of locating most manufacturing process under one roof. We expect to drive down the per kilowatt hour (kWh) cost of our battery pack by more than 30 percent. The Gigafactory will also be powered by renewable energy sources, with the goal of achieving net zero energy.

The name Gigafactory comes from the factory’s planned annual battery production capacity of 35 gigawatt-hours (GWh). “Giga” is a unit of measurement that represents “billions”. One GWh is the equivalent of generating (or consuming) one billion watts for one hour—one million times that of one kWh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Monday, May 25 is Memorial Day:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Dolby Cinema - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"*Dolby Cinema* is the name of a cinema concept by Dolby Laboratories.Dolby Cinema is considered the Dolby Laboratories answer to the IMAX theaters

The cinema concept consist of the Dolby Atmos system for sound and the Dolby Vision projectors, capable of HDRI and HFR in 2D and 3D formats. The first theatres will temporarily use 4K laser projectors until the Dolby Vision-capable ones are ready to ship out spring 2015.[4] The theatre will also feature atmospheric lighting and a dynamic pathway to immerse visitors in the movie experience before the movie has started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Memorial Day - May 25, 2015*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

SvenSvensonov said:


> *Memorial Day - May 25, 2015*



Did you take part in any ceremonies today, @SvenSvensonov ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Transhumanist said:


> Did you take part in any ceremonies today, @SvenSvensonov ?



Yes I did. I was putting out flags today at Arlington National Cemetery.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Memorial Day across the US*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Memorial Day in and around D.C.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Don't forget the regular people getting flowers on Memorial Day











I did five flower plantings today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

These Are the 5 Reasons Why the U.S. Remains the World’s Only Superpower

Why Washington can still claim global primacy in the 21st century

A ‘superpower’ is a country that wields enough military, political and economic might to convince nations in all parts of the world to do things they otherwise wouldn’t. Pundits have rushed to label China the next superpower—and so have many ordinary Americans—but the rumors of America’s decline have been greatly exaggerated. In the key categories of power, the U.S. will remain dominant for the foreseeable future. These facts show why America is still the world’s only superpower, and why that won’t change anytime soon.

*1. Economics*
China’s economy is growing at an impressive rate. But it’s not just the size of an economy that matters—it’s also the quality. According to the World Bank, GDP per capita in the US was $53,042 in 2013; in China it was just $6,807. In other words, little of China’s dramatic economic growth is finding its way into the pockets of Chinese consumers—the byproduct of an economy driven by massive state-owned enterprises rather than private industry. China’s headline growth may be higher, but it’s the U.S. economy that’s allowing its citizens to grow along with it.
And crucially, the American economy remains the bedrock of the global financial system. Over 80% of all financial transactions worldwide are conducted in dollars, as are 87% of foreign currency market transactions. As long as the world continues to place such faith in America’s currency and overall economic stability, the U.S. economy remains the one to beat.

*2. Military*
America’s military superiority remains unrivaled—full stop. The US accounts for 37% of global military spending, and spends more than four times what China, the world’s No. 2 spender, does on its military. The U.S. dominates across land, sea, air and space. America’s Middle East misadventures gave the U.S. military a black eye, but the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan speak more to the changing nature of warfare than declining U.S. military superiority. Terrorists and guerilla fighters give conventional military powers fits by design. The U.S. must ultimately learn to scale down to better meet those challenges. Nevertheless, while conventional military strength might not deter terrorists, it still does a terrific job of deterring hostile nations.

*3. Political Influence*
Political power comes in many dimensions. For the U.S., foreign aid is an effective way to cement its political clout globally. In 2013, the U.S. doled out $32.7 billion in financial assistance; second was the UK at $19 billion. Turns out that money buys strong political cooperation from countries in need.

But in order to have political power abroad, you must first have stability at home. The U.S. has the oldest working national constitution in the world, as well as strong institutions and rule of law to accompany it. While far from perfect, the governing document created by America’s founding fathers has evolved along with its people. The numbers show the enduring attraction of this system: 45 million people living in the U.S. today were born in a foreign country. That is more than four times higher than the next highest country. For many people around the world, America remains the ideal place to start a new life.

*4. Innovation*
Of the 9 largest tech companies in the world, 8 are based in the U.S. Give the growing importance of the technology sector, that’s a big deal. For decades America worried about energy dependency, yet today America is the world’s No. 1 producer of oil and natural gas, in large part due to the development of hydraulic fracturing, a product of public research and private energy. America’s research universities and scientific institutions are best in class, allowing the nation to focus its ingenuity where it’s needed most. And America is spending the money to keep its comparative advantage intact: 30% of all research and development dollars are spent in the U.S.

*5. Culture/Lifestyle*
In 2012, Americans spent $370 million on pet costumes. Earlier this year the Fury 325 opened up in North Carolina, claiming the title of world’s tallest rollercoaster—until 2016, when the next ‘giga’ coaster is scheduled to open in Orlando, Florida. In the most recent Charities Aid Foundation survey, Americans ranked #1 internationally when it came to helping strangers. These stats may seem disconnected, but together they point to the fact that Americans continue to enjoy a quality of life unmatched by the rest of the world. When you combine this with America’s strength across the board in economics, military, political influence and innovation, it is no wonder that the U.S. enjoys its privileged position in the world today. Superpower indeed.

Forget China—the U.S. Is Still the Global Superpower

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*The 650 Official Colors the US Government Uses*






What color are the thousands of USPS mailboxes in your city? What about the millions of stop signs in the US? They’re all the same, but not by chance. In fact, figuring out those colors has been a 70-year process.

This week, the _Washington Post_ published a quiz asking readers to identify the right hue for everything from highway signs to OSHA safety vests. Core77 pointed out that the answers were drawn from something called the Federal Standard 595C, a government-mandated list of 650 colors that dictate the colors of just about every object, building, vehicle, weapon, sign, or piece of infrastructure controlled by the Federal government.

There’s a red for Coast Guard bouys, #11350:





And a grey for NASA, #16473:





The Post office boxes and the Blue Angels share a shade, #15050:





So when did this system emerge? Who created it? And why?

*The Colors of War*

During World War II, the US government realized it needed to standardize the paint colors it used across both theaters. For example, the color of fighter planes’ insignia became a serious liability: As the Navy changed the colors of its planes, it could be tough to tell an Allied plane from a Japanese one. “the red circle in the US national insignia was even more likely to be taken for the Japanese ‘meatball,’” explains Naval historian Tommy H. Thomason.

Plus, the US military was spread across an entire globe—making sure its equipment matched wasn’t just a safety issue, it was pretty much impossible in far-flung locales. “[The] problem of providing exact color specification to an equipment subcontractor on the other side of the World became manifested itself with obvious clarity,” says ColorServer.

What could be done? The government began to create color chips—each with an assigned number—to help contractors get the colors just right. And when the war ended, that system became law. The newly created General Services Administration created an index that would later become known as the Federal Standard 595C—a library color samples that at first included just a few hundred colors, though today it includes 650.






So how did a project that began in the military get adopted by the entire Federal government? In 2011, the writer Graham T. Beck published a fantastic history of the project in_ The Morning News_. In it, he explained how the post-War era, the development of the highway system and infrastructure necessitated a standard color language. He also describes how the 595C isn’t foolproof:

_In October 2001, F.S. No. *33696*, a shade of yellow, was the color of the 2,000-calorie plastic-wrapped food-aid packets that American forces dropped on Afghanistan. A very similar shade was used on the soft-drink-sized bomblets that the U.S. military also released from above. [...] “Do not confuse the cylinder-shaped bomb with the rectangular food bag,” an American psy-ops radio broadcast reminded the local population._

It’s interesting to note that Federal Standard 595C was one of many other color systems that sprang up around the same time. Pantone’s own index was developed in the early 1960s, spurred by similar issues but from the commercial printing and production world.

These systems were harbingers of modern globalization: You only needed a color index if you were dealing with producing many objects across many different locations and they all needed to look like the same product. In a weird way, paint has closely followed the progression of human civilization—from the hand-mixed natural pigments of thousands of years ago, to the tightly-regulated chemical compositions that blanket our world today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Watch How Los Angeles Boomed Over 125 Years With This Gorgeous Map*






Contrary to what New Yorkers would like to tell you, Los Angeles is freaking _old_. Older than the United States of America, in fact. And it’s easy to see just how old the city is with built:LA, an interactive map that color-codes the age of over three million LA buildings.

Each building is assigned a color value for the decade when it was built, from the light blue of anything built in the early 20th century or before, to the orange of 21st century buildings (it only includes new buildings that were finished by 2008). If you roll over a specific property, you’ll get the exact year, however, you can’t search for a property beyond just zooming in and feeling your way around.






The map shows pretty much every building in LA County. Those with greyed-out footprints didn’t have any available data (my home is unfortunately one of those). But you’re still able to get a fairly complete picture of the way any neighborhood was planned.

Here’s downtown Pasadena:






Using the map you can scroll through the decades to watch the city grow, or hit that color wheel-looking thing to watch it animate. I had so much fun moving around the city and highlighting certain decades. Just poking around the map you can tell so much about LA.

The highest concentration of still-intact pre-1909 buildings are southwest of downtown:






Much of the city’s westward growth happened in the 1920s:






People didn’t really start moving into the hills until the 60s and 70s:






According to CityLab, built:LA was made possible thanks to public data. It was developed by the Urban Policy Collective using several open data sets from the LA County GIS Data Portal andLA County Assessor Local Roll. (It’s inspired by a similar map of Portland, Oregon.)

It’s amazing to think how this could be used in conjunction with a new site, HistoricPlacesLA, that catalogs not only the age but architectural style and cultural significance of every property in the city. Time to put together a walking tour of all the pre-1909 buildings in my neighborhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Putting your backyard to good use.

Grow some vegetables...it's so easy!
What? You say your soil isn't that great and you don't know where to start?

Get off your butt...this is the USA...it is all a quick car ride away!

Go to the nearest home center and buy some soil...just a few bucks a bag






If you want to go more nutz you can buy lots of stuff to amend that soil





Lobster compost?? Yep! You can buy all sorts of stuff like earthworm, bat guano, etc...

Too lazy to plant seeds? Go to the local garden center and buy some plants.





The selection can be daunting. Like 30 different kinds of tomatoes from the size of a seedling to an almost full sized plant.





Put it in the soil you just bought.





I'm pretty sure you have an outdoor water spigot and a hose! So put it to good use!

All done! How hard was that?


----------



## VCheng

Happy National Donut Day! 

Happy National Donut Day - CNN.com


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Happy National Donut Day!
> 
> Happy National Donut Day - CNN.com



You're ALIVE!!! Welcome back!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> You're ALIVE!!! Welcome back!!!



I've been "neuralized" by the Men in Black , but it's good to be back nonetheless. 

=================================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adecypher

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Happy National Donut Day!
> 
> Happy National Donut Day - CNN.com



Every Friday we have Donuts Day at work and today it coincides with National Donut Day


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Congratulations to American Pharoah, winner of the Belmont Stakes and the Triple Crown.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Congratulations to American Pharoah, winner of the Belmont Stakes and the Triple Crown.









American Pharoah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Belmont Stakes: 2:26.65
Preakness: 1:58.49
Kentucky Derby: 2:03.02






The top horse in the list...
Secretariat (horse) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia amazing 31 length Belmont Stakes win in 1973 (2:24 track record still stands, also hold the Preakness track record of 1:53, AND the Kentucky Derby track record 1:59. What a @#$@# horse!)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SvenSvensonov

American Pharoah - finish line
















5 1/2 lengths

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## F-22Raptor

Congrats to American Pharoah, history was made today! His owner is an Egyptian American, I don't think he regrets immigrating here!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Learning to drive when you are 16 in High School






His/Her first car






The inevitable problem...Dad's car + Mom's + all the kids cars.


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*The United States Just Recorded Its Wettest Month. Ever.*






In the 121 years that precipitation has been recorded in the contiguous U.S., no months were as wet as the one experienced this past May.

Numbers put out by the NOAA show that the May precipitation total for the continental U.S. was 4.36 inches — a whopping 1.45 inches above average. The NOAA says it was not just the wettest May on record, it was the wettest month ever recorded in the contiguous United States. Looking at the entire spring season, continental rainfall is 1.39 inches above average, making it the 11th wettest on record.











More details from the NOAA report:

_Wetter than average conditions were widespread across the central United States. Fifteen states from the Great Basin to Mississippi River had precipitation totals that were much above average. Colorado, Oklahoma, and Texas were each record wet for the month. In fact, Oklahoma and Texas each had their wettest month of any month on record with precipitation totals more than twice the long-term average._

_The heavy rains in the central U.S. were accompanied by severe weather with over 400 preliminary tornado reports, the most since April 2011. The flooding rains and severe weather resulted in dozens of fatalities and widespread property damage._

Mercifully, this record rainfall means that 24.6% of the contiguous U.S. is in drought, down from the 37.4% figure recorded this past April. Drought conditions are much improved across the Southern Plains, as well as across the Central and Northern Plains, Upper Midwest, and the Central Rockies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

SvenSvensonov said:


> In the 121 years that precipitation has been recorded in the contiguous U.S., no months were as wet as the one experienced this past May..



My first reaction was to do a WTF????????
In Massachusetts it has rained hard maybe twice in the past two months. As the chart shows we are below normal.

But don't get all worried...even with almost zero rain our main reservoir is 95% full (it holds 6 years worth of water!). MWRA - Archive - Quabbin Reservoir Levels





Glad to see the breadbasket areas have enough water. Cheaper food later this year!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Peter C said:


> My first reaction was to do a WTF????????



I had to do a double take too. I live in Virginia, last week we had 5 straight days of rain! We're in drought conditions apparently, but still get rain nearly every week.

I trust NOAA and its data, but this was not what I expected, I thought Virginia was at least average, if not getting more rain than normal.



*From Texas and Wyoming to Oregon, growth is heating up west of the Mississippi*

This Map Shows How Fast Each State Grew Last Year - Bloomberg Business






The nexus of U.S. growth shifted farther west in 2014, a report released by the Bureau of Economic Analysis Wednesday showed.

Gross domestic product increased by 4.3 percent in the Southwest last year as mining helped Texas boost its output by 5.2 percent, giving it the second-fastest growth rate of any state. The Rocky Mountain region saw a 3.9 percent expansion as the Far West, which includes California, Oregon, Washington and Nevada, grew 2.7 percent.






In addition to mining, professional, scientific and technical services helped Western states pull ahead from the rest of the nation last year. The latter made the biggest contribution to U.S. output growth by state in 2014.


North Dakota was the fastest-expanding state last year, growing 6.3 percent, following a 0.9 percent advance in 2013 that was revised down sharply from a previously reported 9.7 percent rate.

Still, the states boosted by mining in 2014 might benefit less this year. Oil prices so far this year have averaged about half of what they averaged during the same period a year earlier. Monthly employment data shows that cheap oil has already taken a toll on the industry. Jobs in the oil and gas industry dropped to 193,800 as of May 2015, down from a high of 201,500 last October. 

States bringing up the rear included Mississippi — where the economy contracted 1.2 percent last year after dropping 1.1 percent in 2013 — and Alaska, which shrank 1.3 percent following a 4 percent contraction the prior year.

Overall, the U.S. economy expanded 2.2 percent in 2014 based on the state accounts, following 1.9 percent growth the prior year.

The BEA in September will start releasing state GDP data for each quarter, beginning with figures for the first three months of 2015 and going back to 2005.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

lighter = more
darker = less

*Map shows where UFO sightings are seen the most in the USA*






Here’s a really fun map that plots out where UFO sightings are seen the most across the US of A.Made by John Nelson of IDV Solutions, it shows where sightings are seen the most in relation to the area’s population, compares the popularity of different types of shapes of UFO across the years (1970’s had disk shaped, 2013 is all about the fireballs) and when UFOs are seen the most (summer nights!).

John Nelson writes:

_Of course, as is the case for any observation data, there is a strong tendency towards echoing a population map. This is certainly the case with this sighting data, as well. In order to visualize the actual sighting phenomenon, I needed to normalize by the underlying population. The first, more prominent map shows a simple ratio of the sightings by population. A per-capita approach. The second, smaller and slightly more complex map, shows a bi-variate mapping of sightings in the color dimension (dark slate for low-sightings and bright green for high-sightings) and population density in the opacity dimension (denser populations are more transparent). The result is a map that is more nuanced regarding the problem of variable populations and area sizes. _


----------



## VCheng

Iftaris at the White House go back a long way:

"*On 9 December 1805, President Thomas Jefferson postponed dinner at the White House until sunset to accommodate an envoy from Tunis, an event considered by many to be the first White House iftar.*[4]

Since 1996, the United States Department of State has held an annual iftar dinner for local and national community leaders and faith groups as well as foreign policy officials.[5]"

Iftar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some retail chains Americans would be surprised/shocked/dismayed knowing they have a large international presence.

So I have already harped about how some of the absolutely lowest rated places like McDonald's, KFC, and Walmart have a large footprint worldwide. They consistently make the bottom of many lists...but somehow still have a large presence overseas giving a "taste of America" to the world.

So let's look at some others...

7-Eleven - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia









Fun Facts - 7-Eleven Corporate
"7‑Eleven, Inc. is the world’s largest convenience store chain with some 55,800 stores in 16 countries, of which more than 10,500 are in North America, and the company has more outlets than any other retailer or food service provider."

Yes, don't laugh...this place (of all places!) has a large international presence...and it is the LARGEST convenience store chain on the planet. WTF?

The place you only go into in desperation to buy cigarettes or breath mints before a date (and also before the sun goes too far down because you don't want to be caught in the middle of a holdup) dominates the world.



It's pretty sad when you rate lower than gas station stores.




Check out some of the locations..





17,500 in Japan, 8000 in Thailand, 7000 in Korea, 5000 in Taiwan, 2000 in China...



Edit: Wait...apparently a Japanese company bought them in 2005. Well I'm sure they already had a large footprint by then.

You poor souls...get CVS or Walgreens!


----------



## VCheng




----------



## Taygibay

LOL @Syed.Ali.Haider I remember seeing earlier versions of this map.



It might have been easier to just give the nations above California though.

As of 2014 results, California is the 8th economy by GDP, trailing Brazil but in front of Russia.
The UK «» France*** and Germany follow. Japan is a third of the US GDP - California and third Worldwide.
China takes second place, inching towards two-thirds of the same US GDP with California removed.

In fact, apart from these 6 countries and those on the map, one could go a step further … which I'll do later
on my blog but here is the exclusive preview for you and PDF :
NYC has a GDP of 1.4 trillion$ in 2014, second only to Tokyo's 1.6.

By those numbers, each would rank between 15 and 12 on the countries list.
In other words, a whooping 50% of nations ( at the level of Congo or Bolivia ) are poorer than cities like …
Bangalore, Seville, Sheffield or Albuquerque and top 50 to 25 nations incl. Pakistan, Israel and Norway
earn less annually than … Beijing in 11th place or Moscow in 10th on the cities list.
I was myself born in a city "richer" than Switzerland and on par with Saudi Arabia right below Turkey on GDP
about 19th place if it was a country by itself.

The comparisons by numbers in economy are always shocking!

The important point is then I guess : be happy wherever you live; money is not everything?
Have a great day all, Tay.

*** France and the UK are so close that they exchange places easily from one year to the next and back hence
the little arrows. Long term averages favors Fr by a nose.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence

Starbucks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Starbucks Corporation, doing business as Starbucks Coffee, is an American global coffee company and coffeehouse chain based in Seattle, Washington. Starbucks is the largest coffeehouse company in the world ahead of UK rival Costa Coffee, with 21,536 stores in 64 countries and territories, including 12,218 in the United States, 1,716 in China, 1,330 in Canada, 1,079 in Japan and 808 in the United Kingdom."


















Yes, on cruise ships AND military ships too.


----------



## Butchcassidy

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


>


Poor Iowan, i feel sorry for them now


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence

Dunkin' Donuts - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Dunkin' Donuts is an American global doughnut company and coffeehouse chain ...the company has grown to become one of the largest coffee and baked goods chains in the world, with 11,000 restaurants in 33 countries. The chain's products include doughnuts, bagels, other baked goods, and a wide variety of hot and iced beverages"














------------------------------------------------------------------

Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence

Pizza Hut - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Pizza Hut is an American restaurant chain and international franchise, known for pizza and side dishes. It is now corporately known as Pizza Hut, Inc. and is a subsidiary of Yum! Brands, Inc., the world's largest restaurant company.
In 2012, the company had more than 6,000 Pizza Hut restaurants in the United States, and 5,139 store locations in 94 other countries and territories worldwide."









------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Domino's Pizza - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Domino's Pizza Inc. (simply known as Domino's) is an American restaurant chain and international franchise pizza delivery corporation...Domino's is the second-largest pizza chain in the United States (after Pizza Hut) and the largest worldwide, with more than 10,000 corporate and franchised stores in 70 countries"









---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence

Papa John's Pizza - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Papa John's Pizza is an American restaurant company. It runs the third largest take-out and pizza delivery restaurant chain in the world"











---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence

Little Caesars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
""Little Caesars is the third largest pizza chain in the United States, behind Pizza Hut and Domino's Pizza"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Butchcassidy said:


> Poor Iowan, i feel sorry for them now



They have the federally mandated ethanol lollipop to help their corn industry.


----------



## Taygibay

Butchcassidy said:


> Poor Iowan, i feel sorry for them now



Don't man!
There are 3,2 million of them sharing the same GDP as 156 million Bangladeshi!
That makes then roughly 50 times richer!

Just sayin' Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Taygibay said:


> Don't man!
> There are 3,2 million of them sharing the same GDP as 156 million Bangladeshi!
> That makes then roughly 50 times richer!
> 
> Just sayin' Tay.



But is still _Iowa, _ferchrissakes!


----------



## Taygibay

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> But is still _Iowa, _ferchrissakes!



OH! Well, yeah, that's still not fixed! 

G1, Tay.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence

Gap Inc. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"The Gap, Inc.,commonly known as Gap Inc. or Gap, is an American multinational clothing and accessories retailer… The company operates six primary divisions: the namesake banner, Banana Republic, Old Navy, Piperlime, Intermix, and Athleta. Gap Inc. is behind Inditex Group and H&M in the total numbers of international locations….As of September 2008… the company …operates 3,076 stores worldwide, of which 2,551 are located in the U.S."


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Peter C said:


> Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence
> 
> Gap Inc. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "The Gap, Inc.,commonly known as Gap Inc. or Gap, is an American multinational clothing and accessories retailer… The company operates six primary divisions: the namesake banner, Banana Republic, Old Navy, Piperlime, Intermix, and Athleta. Gap Inc. is behind Inditex Group and H&M in the total numbers of international locations….As of September 2008… the company …operates 3,076 stores worldwide, of which 2,551 are located in the U.S."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232342



GAP has presence in *Pakistan *as well.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence

P. F. Chang's China Bistro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"P. F. Chang's is an Asian-themed US casual dining restaurant chain…operated 204 restaurants in the United States and 56 in international markets under licensee agreements. Countries include Canada, Puerto Rico, Mexico, Argentina, Chile, Brazil, Colombia, Costa Rica, Panama, Turkey, Lebanon, Philippines and the Middle East [Jordan, Kuwait, Bahrain,Lebanon,Saudi Arabia, UAE]. It is the largest full service, casual dining Chinese restaurant chain in the United States with locations across the country." [and also locations in South Korea!!! A US Chinese restaurant...lol]













Atanz said:


> GAP has presence in *Pakistan *as well.



Yep, they seem to be everywhere....even Iran...WTF?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence

Subway (restaurant) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Subway is an American fast food restaurant franchise that primarily sells submarine sandwiches (subs) and salads….Subway is one of the fastest growing franchises in the world, with 43,981 restaurants in 110 countries and territories as of June 18, 2015. *It is the largest single-brand restaurant chain and the largest restaurant operator in the world.*

At the end of 2010, Subway became the largest fast food chain worldwide, with 33,749 restaurants – 1,012 more than McDonald’s.









I'm speechless!! I never would have guessed they are the biggest!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence

KFC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"KFC (short for Kentucky Fried Chicken) is a fast food restaurant chain that specializes in fried chicken …It is the world's second largest restaurant chain (as measured by sales) after McDonald's, with 18,875 outlets in 118 countries and territories as of December 2013. The company is a subsidiary of Yum! Brands, a restaurant company that also owns the Pizza Hut and Taco Bell chains."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence

Taco Bell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Taco Bell is an American chain of fast-food restaurants…they serve a variety of Tex-Mex foods including tacos, burritos, quesadillas, nachos, other specialty items, and a variety of "value menu" items. Taco Bell serves more than 2 billion customers each year in more than 6,500 restaurants "


----------



## VCheng




----------



## Taygibay

Funny how that differs from the cash ranking hey @Syed.Ali.Haider ???

By money spent, US are of course first with China second and Russia third in front of KSA.
India falls from 5th to 9th and the rest ( UK-De-Fr ) exchanges places in between.
Israel falls from second all the way to 15th place except … that that does not include the 7B $
in direct aid awarded annually by the USA a lot of which is military in nature. This then brings
it back up an notch in front of Turkey almost on par with Australia.

Ah, the magic of numbers!
Have a good day mate, Tay.


----------



## Gabriel92

Taygibay said:


> Funny how that differs from the cash ranking hey @Syed.Ali.Haider ???
> 
> By money spent, US are of course first with China second and Russia third in front of KSA.
> India falls from 5th to 9th and the rest ( UK-De-Fr ) exchanges places in between.
> Israel falls from second all the way to 15th place except … that that does not include the 7B $
> in direct aid awarded annually by the USA a lot of which is military in nature. This then brings
> it back up an notch in front of Turkey almost on par with Australia.
> 
> Ah, the magic of numbers!
> Have a good day mate, Tay.



Since when are we spending 2.2% ? It does include the Gendarmerie's budget i bet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

Gabriel92 said:


> It does include the Gendarmerie's budget i bet.


And cops and Sentinelle and DASS safety inspectors to colonies de vacances most likely! 

That's part of why I offered cash worth for comparison!

À+, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Taygibay said:


> Funny how that differs from the cash ranking hey @Syed.Ali.Haider ???
> 
> By money spent, US are of course first with China second and Russia third in front of KSA.
> India falls from 5th to 9th and the rest ( UK-De-Fr ) exchanges places in between.
> Israel falls from second all the way to 15th place except … that that does not include the 7B $
> in direct aid awarded annually by the USA a lot of which is military in nature. This then brings
> it back up an notch in front of Turkey almost on par with Australia.
> 
> Ah, the magic of numbers!
> Have a good day mate, Tay.



As noted by that witty Murrikan a long time ago:

_"There are lies, damned lies and statistics."_ - Mark Twain.

Still true today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> _"There are lies, damned lies and statistics."_ - Mark Twain.


LOL quoted a variant of that somewhere else on PDF yesterday myself!
Great minds think alike heh? 

Tay.


----------



## VCheng

Taygibay said:


> LOL quoted a variant of that somewhere else on PDF yesterday myself!
> Great minds think alike heh?
> 
> Tay.



I don't know about _great _minds, but I do know that demented evil minds think alike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

LOL ROFL LMAO Indeed, etc!


----------



## VCheng

Taygibay said:


> LOL ROFL LMAO Indeed, etc!



You mean MDR (mort de rire), RSRDP (rouler sur rire de plancher) and RMC (rire mon cul), right?


----------



## Taygibay

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> You mean MDR (mort de rire), RSRDP (rouler -de- sur rire -sur le- plancher) and RMC (rire mon cul), right?


I use RÀSTLCPT which is more literal if less convenient and not the third personally but yes!


----------



## VCheng

Taygibay said:


> I use RÀSTLCPT which is more literal if less convenient and not the third personally but yes!



What do I know? I just used GoogleFu.


----------



## Taygibay

Google has a FU (FY) tool?  That could come in handy! 

 Tay.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence

Walmart - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Wal-Mart Stores, Inc...is an American multinational retail corporation that operates a chain of discount department stores and warehouse stores....It has over 11,000 stores in 28 countries, under a total 65 banners.The company operates under the Walmart name in the United States and Canada. It operates as Walmart de México y Centroamérica in Mexico, as Asda in the United Kingdom, as Seiyu in Japan, and as Best Price in India. It has wholly owned operations in Argentina, Brazil, and Canada. It also owns and operates the Sam's Club retail warehouses.

Walmart is the world's largest company by revenue, according to the Fortune Global 500 list in 2014, as well as the biggest private employer in the world with 2.2 million employees.











------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence

Costco - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Costco Wholesale Corporation is an American membership-only warehouse club that provides a wide selection of merchandise. As of 2014, *it was the third largest retailer in the United States, in 2015 it is the second largest in the world* and the largest membership warehouse club chain in the United States.

As of 15 April 2014, Costco has a total of 672 warehouses, spread throughout the United States (474), Canada (89), United Kingdom (26), Australia (7), Mexico (34), Taiwan (10), South Korea (11), Japan (20), and Spain (1)."


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence

Toys "R" Us - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Toys "R" Us, Inc. is an American toy and juvenile-products retailer…The company operates more than 866 Toys "R" Us and Babies "R" Us stores in the United States, more than 730 international stores and over 240 licensed stores in 37 countries and jurisdictions.

In addition, it exclusively operates the FAO Schwarz brand"











Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence

Staples Inc. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Staples, Inc. is a large United States-based office supply chain store, with over 2,000 stores worldwide in 26 countries …the company has retail stores serving customers under its original name in Australia, Austria, Brazil, China, Finland, France, Germany, India, Italy, Norway, Portugal, the United Kingdom, and the United States, while operating subsidiaries in Argentina as Officenet-Staples, in Netherlands as Staples Office Centre, in Canada as Staples Canada (Bureau en Gros in Quebec), and in Italy as Mondoffice. Staples also does business exclusively with enterprises in the United States and multiple European countries as Staples Advantage.

Staples sells supplies, office machines, promotional products, furniture, technology, and business services both in stores and online."


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence

Dairy Queen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Dairy Queen…is a chain of soft serve [ice cream] and fast food restaurants …It also owns Orange Julius and Karmelkorn… It serves a variety of frozen products, such as soft serve Ice Cream…As of the end of 2014, Dairy Queen had more than 6,400 stores in 27 countries, including more than 1,400 locations outside the United States and Canada."











------------------------------------------------------------------

Cold Stone Creamery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Cold Stone Creamery is an American-based ice cream parlor chain. The Company's main product is super premium ice cream made with approximately 12–14% butterfat, made on location and customized for patrons at time of order. Cold Stone has also expanded its menu with other ice cream related products, including: ice cream cakes, pies, cookie sandwiches, smoothies, shakes and iced or blended coffee drinks."









-------------------------------------------------------------------
Ben & Jerry's - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Ben & Jerry's Homemade Holdings Inc, trading as Ben & Jerry's, is a company that manufactures ice cream, frozen yogurt, and sorbet."


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence

Carl's Jr. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Carl's Jr. is an American-based fast-food restaurant chain…As of 2015 it has started expanding or is already in Canada, Dominican Republic, Brazil, Puerto Rico, Malaysia, Denmark, Guatemala, Costa Rica, New Zealand, Singapore, Russia, Vietnam, Thailand, Panama, Colombia, Ecuador, Turkey, Indonesia, United Kingdom, China, The Bahamas, Mexico, and Japan."










------------------------------------------------------------------
Hardee's - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Hardee's Food Systems, Inc., is an American fast-food restaurant chain."[owned by the same company as Carl's Jr]


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence

Benihana - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Benihana Inc. (Japanese language: 紅花 "Safflower”)… It owns or franchises 116 Japanese cuisine restaurants around the world, including its flagship Benihana Teppanyaki brand, as well as the Haru (fusion cuisine) and RA Sushi restaurants."














-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sir Speedy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Sir Speedy is a printing and marketing services company…the company has nearly 600 franchises in 13 countries.Sir Speedy is known as the "*world's largest printing, copying, and document management franchisor serving small and mid-sized businesses*”.










-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


AlphaGraphics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"AlphaGraphics is a franchised chain of more than 260 independently owned and operated marketing service providers with full-service print shops."


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

McDonald's - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"The McDonald's Corporation is the world's largest chain of hamburger fast food restaurants, serving around 68 million customers daily in 119 countries across 35,000 outlets."










--------------------------------------------------------------
Burger King - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Burger King is a global chain of hamburger fast food restaurants..At the end of fiscal year 2013, Burger King reported it had over 13,000 outlets in 79 countries; of these, 66 percent are in the United States."








---------------------------------------------------------
Wendy's - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Wendy's is an American international fast food chain restaurant. As of March 1999, Wendy's was the world's third largest hamburger fast food chain with approximately 6,650 locations, following Burger King's 12,000+ locations and McDonald's' 31,000+ locations."


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence

GNC (store) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"General Nutrition Corporation (GNC) is…focused on the retail sale of health and nutrition related products, including vitamins, supplements, minerals, herbs, sports nutrition, diet, and energy products.
GNC has more than 6,000 stores in the U.S., including 1,100 store-within-a-store locations within Rite Aid, as well as locations in 49 other countries."


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence

American Eagle Outfitters - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"American Eagle Outfitters is an American clothing and accessories retailer…
The brand targets 15- to 25-year-old males and females, with 911 American Eagle Outfitters stores and 158 Aerie stand-alone stores.

Some of the brand's more popular products are low-rise jeans, polo shirts, graphic T-shirts, henley shirts, boxers and briefs, outerwear, and swimwear"










Edit: oops missed Canada.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Urban Outfitters - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Urban Outfitters is an American multinational clothing corporation.…inventory primarily consists of women's and men's fashion apparel, footwear, beauty and accessories, activewear and gear, and housewares, which largely draw from bohemian, hipster, ironically humorous, kitschy, retro, and vintage styles. Their targeted group is young adults aged 18 to 28. The company has additionally collaborated with designers and luxury brands on several occasions.As of January 31, 2015, total of 238 Urban Outfitters stores are operating, in which 179 are located in the United States, 16 are located in Canada and 43 are located in Europe.."





(what a cool sign!)





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Abercrombie & Fitch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Abercrombie & Fitch (A&F) is an upscale American retailer that focuses on casual wear for young consumers,…It has over 400 locations in the United States, and is expanding internationally.The company operates two offshoot brands: Abercrombie Kids and Hollister Co., "


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence

Brooks Brothers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Brooks Brothers is the oldest men's clothier [it now has women's too] in the United States and is headquartered on Madison Avenue in Manhattan, New York City.

Brooks Brothers has outfitted 39 of the 44 American Presidents, …John F. Kennedy, Richard Nixon, Gerald Ford, George H. W. Bush, Bill Clinton, and Barack Obama were known to wear Brooks Brothers clothing lines

As of 2015, there were 210 Brooks Brothers stores in the United States and 70 in other countries.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence

Romano's Macaroni Grill - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Romano's Macaroni Grill is a casual dining restaurant chain specializing in Italian-American cuisine. The company has over 200 locations around the world."


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence

Outback Steakhouse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Outback Steakhouse is an Australian-themed American casual dining restaurant…with over 1200 locations in 23 countries throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia.










-------------------------------------------------------------------

Marble Slab Creamery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Marble Slab Creamery is a chain of independently owned and operated franchised stores that specialize in serving ice cream and a variety of other desserts. There are 391 Marble Slab stores throughout the United States, Canada, Puerto Rico, Pakistan, Bahrain, United Arab Emirates, Kuwait, Lebanon, Qatar, Scotland, England and Trinidad and Tobago."


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence

True Religion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"True Religion Brand Jeans is an American clothing company..sell what they refer to as 'premium denim' which is handmade in America. True Religion has around 900 branded 'boutiques' and specialty stores in 50 countries on six continents…True Religion products are also sold at major department stores like Nordstrom, Bloomingdales, Saks 5th Ave, as well as a handful of others."











--------------------------------------------------------------------

Michael Kors (brand) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Michael Kors Holdings is a fashion company …known for handbags and accessories. As of 2015, the MK Holdings has more than 550 stores and over 1500 in-store boutiques in various countries.Michael Kors has been a popular fashion trend among teen girls, according to a 2015 survey."











----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Coach, Inc. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Coach, Inc. is a luxury fashion company…known for accessories and gifts for women and men, including handbags, men's bags, women's and men's small leather goods, footwear, outerwear, ready-to-wear, watches, travel accessories, scarves, sunwear, fragrance, jewelry, and other accessories."


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Tiffany & Co. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Tiffany & Company… is an American worldwide luxury jewelry and specialty retailer…Tiffany sells jewelry, sterling silver, china, crystal, stationery, fragrances, water bottles, watches, personal accessories, as well as some leather goods.Many of these goods are sold at Tiffany stores, as well as through direct-mail and corporate merchandising. Tiffany is renowned for its luxury goods and is particularly known for its diamond jewelry. Tiffany markets itself as an arbiter of taste and style."


----------



## 544_delta

US Army Rangers and Green Berets


----------



## VCheng

Happy 4th of July everyone!

God Bless America.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Happy 4th of July everyone!
> 
> God Bless America.







super cool drone video!






US Flag!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Which US firms attract the most job searches on Google?


----------



## VCheng




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some companies Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence

HBO - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"HBO (Home Box Office) is an American premium cable and satellite television network that is owned by Home Box Office Inc., an operating subsidiary of Time Warner. HBO's programming consists primarily of theatrically released motion pictures and original television series, along with made-for-cable movies and documentaries, boxing matches and occasional stand-up comedy and concert specials. It is the oldest and longest continuously operating pay television service (basic or premium) in the United States, having been in operation since November 8, 1972."


----------



## VCheng

America's violent criminals are much more likely to be home-grown than imported:


----------



## VCheng




----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


>



What is "Consumtpion"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> What is "Consumtpion"?



I'll trim that off the pic tonight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

@Technogaianist - Thats a rather odd topic to write an article about !


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Map of companies vs economies If you can’t make out the details, here’s a few of the comparisons: 

Mexico – Chevron – ~$US169bn

Chile – Netflix – $US45 billion

Greece – Expedia – ~$US14 billion

Turkey – Time Warner – $US53 billion

Poland – BlackRock – $US56 billion

Morocco – Goodyear – ~$US8bn

Russia – Intel – $US135bn

India – Wells Fargo – ~$US300bn

Egypt – E-Trade – ~$US280bn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Sororities---fun


University of Alabama Sorority's Recruitment Video Under Fire | Watch the video - Yahoo Good Morning America


----------



## VCheng

Get out there! 

Every Kid in a Park | National Park Foundation

Beginning September 1st all kids in the fourth grade have access to their own Every Kid in a Park pass. This pass provides free access to national parks, national forests, national wildlife refuges, and more. The Every Kid in a Park pass is good for the 2015-2016 school year, until August 31, 2016.

The program gives the family an annual pass to over 2,000 federally managed parks across the country. For parks that charge per-vehicle, everyone in the vehicle can get in for free. For per-person sites, the program gives a pass to the student and up to three accompanying adults.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Ah you think SUV's are just some current trend..

The Chevrolet Suburban - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia had a birthday this year. It turned 80! (Wow!)




2015





1935


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> All that is great about USA will be in this thread.



Who did you ping to get your name changed?


----------



## VCheng

Peter C said:


> Who did you ping to get your name changed?



Request: Change of User Name

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Yogi Berra is dead at age 90. What a great man, with an interesting life, and famous quotes that will live on forever:

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/24/s...erra-dies-at-90-yankees-baseball-catcher.html


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Technogaianist said:


> ?



3 reasons cause for leftover girls and single girls


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng




----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> View attachment 262866


----------



## VCheng

*44 Facts About United States Presidents That Will Blow Your Mind*

Common fact: _They’re all weirdos._


1. George Washington grew large amounts of cannabis.

2. John Adams and Thomas Jefferson went to see William Shakespeare’s home in 1786. They then ripped off a piece of Shakespeare’s chair with a knife to take with them as a memento.

3. Thomas Jefferson invented the swivel chair.

4. James Madison weighed under 100 pounds and was only 5’4”.

5. James Monroe chased William Crawford, the secretary of the Treasury, out of the White House with a pair of fire tongs.

6. John Quincy Adams and Herbert Hoover both had pet alligators.

7. Andrew Jackson taught his parrot how to curse. It was so bad that the parrot had to be removed from Jackson’s funeral for swearing too much.

8. Martin Van Buren was the first U.S. president to be born a citizen of the United States, but his first language was Dutch, because he grew up in a Dutch part of New York called Kinderhook.

9. William Henry Harrison commissioned bottles of hard cider in the shape of log cabins as part of his campaigning.

10. John Tyler was born in 1790, and he still has two living grandchildren.

11. When James K. Polk was 17, he had surgery to remove gallstones without any anesthesia or antiseptic.

12. Zachary Taylor died suddenly, and while his exact cause of death is still disputed, it most definitely originated from eating cherries and fresh milk.

13. Millard Fillmore had a schoolboy crush and married his teacher.

14. While president, Franklin Pierce was arrested for running over an old woman with his horse. The charges were later dropped.

15. James Buchanan was rumored to be gay.

16. Abraham Lincoln created the Secret Service hours before his assassination.

17. Andrew Johnson was completely hammered at his vice presidential inauguration in 1865.

18. Ulysses S. Grant once got a speeding ticket on his horse. He was fined $20.

19. Rutherford B. Hayes signed the act that allowed women to plead cases before the Supreme Court, making it legal for women to practice in the court system.

20. James Garfield was ambidextrous, and could write Greek with his right hand while simultaneously writing Latin with his left.

21. When Chester A. Arthur was 24, he successfully represented Elizabeth Jennings, a black woman who sued a streetcar company for kicking her out of the white section of a streetcar. As a result, all New York City streetcars were forced to desegregate.

22. Grover Cleveland allegedly date-raped a woman, got her pregnant, forced her to put the child in an orphanage, and committed her to an insane asylum.

23. Benjamin Harrison was nicknamed “Kid Gloves,” because he always wore goat-skin gloves, allegedly to protect himself from infection.

24. Grover Cleveland is the only president to have ever served as a hangman. He carried out multiple executions.

25. William McKinley’s wife suffered from epileptic seizures, and when she had seizures during public events, McKinley would gently place his handkerchief over her face and carry on.

26. The teddy bear got its name from Teddy Roosevelt. During a hunting trip, a guide tied a bear to a tree for the president to shoot, but he refused, stating that it was unsportsmanlike.

27. William Taft was a member of the secret Skull and Bones society at Yale, which his father co-founded.

28. Woodrow Wilson is the only president to have earned a Ph.D., and he didn’t learn to read until he was 10 years old.

29. Warren G. Harding drank during prohibition, had extramarital affairs, and allegedly had a child out of wedlock with a woman who was 31 years his junior.

30. Calvin Coolidge had a pet pygmy hippopotamus named Billy.

31. While living with his uncle on a Native American reservation in Oklahoma, Herbert Hoover learned to make bows and arrows.

32. Franklin Roosevelt wore dresses up until the age of 5.

33. To help his early political career, Harry S. Truman briefly considered joining the KKK, but turned them down after he learned that he would be banned from appointing Catholics to any government jobs.

34. Dwight Eisenhower was a painter, and he produced more than 250 known pieces.

35. John F. Kennedy was a massive fan of James Bond author Ian Fleming, and upon meeting Fleming at a dinner party in 1960, he asked the author about overthrowing Fidel Castro.

36. Lyndon Johnson had so many extramarital affairs while in office that his male aides referred to the girls he met with as his harem.

37. Richard Nixon pursued his wife for two years, and would even chauffeur her on dates with other men during that time.

38. Gerald Ford was once a male model on the cover of _Cosmopolitan_, and he could have played in the NFL.

39. Jimmy Carter went on record as having seen a UFO, and he is the first known president to do so.

40. The only U.S. president who has been divorced is Ronald Reagan. He divorced actress Jane Wyman in 1948, and married Nancy Davis in 1952.

41. While captain of Yale’s baseball team, George H.W. Bush met and posed for a photo with Babe Ruth. It was just a few months before the Bambino’s death.

42. During a radio interview, Bill Clinton aced a quiz about My Little Pony.

43. George W. Bush was the head cheerleader his senior year at Phillips Academy.

44. Barack Obama is an avid collector of comics, but in particular of Spiderman and Conan the Barbarian comics.


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> *44 Facts About United States Presidents That Will Blow Your Mind*
> 
> Common fact: _They’re all weirdos._
> 
> 
> 1. George Washington grew large amounts of cannabis.
> 
> 2. John Adams and Thomas Jefferson went to see William Shakespeare’s home in 1786. They then ripped off a piece of Shakespeare’s chair with a knife to take with them as a memento.
> 
> 3. Thomas Jefferson invented the swivel chair.
> 
> 4. James Madison weighed under 100 pounds and was only 5’4”.
> 
> 5. James Monroe chased William Crawford, the secretary of the Treasury, out of the White House with a pair of fire tongs.
> 
> 6. John Quincy Adams and Herbert Hoover both had pet alligators.
> 
> 7. Andrew Jackson taught his parrot how to curse. It was so bad that the parrot had to be removed from Jackson’s funeral for swearing too much.
> 
> 8. Martin Van Buren was the first U.S. president to be born a citizen of the United States, but his first language was Dutch, because he grew up in a Dutch part of New York called Kinderhook.
> 
> 9. William Henry Harrison commissioned bottles of hard cider in the shape of log cabins as part of his campaigning.
> 
> 10. John Tyler was born in 1790, and he still has two living grandchildren.
> 
> 11. When James K. Polk was 17, he had surgery to remove gallstones without any anesthesia or antiseptic.
> 
> 12. Zachary Taylor died suddenly, and while his exact cause of death is still disputed, it most definitely originated from eating cherries and fresh milk.
> 
> 13. Millard Fillmore had a schoolboy crush and married his teacher.
> 
> 14. While president, Franklin Pierce was arrested for running over an old woman with his horse. The charges were later dropped.
> 
> 15. James Buchanan was rumored to be gay.
> 
> 16. Abraham Lincoln created the Secret Service hours before his assassination.
> 
> 17. Andrew Johnson was completely hammered at his vice presidential inauguration in 1865.
> 
> 18. Ulysses S. Grant once got a speeding ticket on his horse. He was fined $20.
> 
> 19. Rutherford B. Hayes signed the act that allowed women to plead cases before the Supreme Court, making it legal for women to practice in the court system.
> 
> 20. James Garfield was ambidextrous, and could write Greek with his right hand while simultaneously writing Latin with his left.
> 
> 21. When Chester A. Arthur was 24, he successfully represented Elizabeth Jennings, a black woman who sued a streetcar company for kicking her out of the white section of a streetcar. As a result, all New York City streetcars were forced to desegregate.
> 
> 22. Grover Cleveland allegedly date-raped a woman, got her pregnant, forced her to put the child in an orphanage, and committed her to an insane asylum.
> 
> 23. Benjamin Harrison was nicknamed “Kid Gloves,” because he always wore goat-skin gloves, allegedly to protect himself from infection.
> 
> 24. Grover Cleveland is the only president to have ever served as a hangman. He carried out multiple executions.
> 
> 25. William McKinley’s wife suffered from epileptic seizures, and when she had seizures during public events, McKinley would gently place his handkerchief over her face and carry on.
> 
> 26. The teddy bear got its name from Teddy Roosevelt. During a hunting trip, a guide tied a bear to a tree for the president to shoot, but he refused, stating that it was unsportsmanlike.
> 
> 27. William Taft was a member of the secret Skull and Bones society at Yale, which his father co-founded.
> 
> 28. Woodrow Wilson is the only president to have earned a Ph.D., and he didn’t learn to read until he was 10 years old.
> 
> 29. Warren G. Harding drank during prohibition, had extramarital affairs, and allegedly had a child out of wedlock with a woman who was 31 years his junior.
> 
> 30. Calvin Coolidge had a pet pygmy hippopotamus named Billy.
> 
> 31. While living with his uncle on a Native American reservation in Oklahoma, Herbert Hoover learned to make bows and arrows.
> 
> 32. Franklin Roosevelt wore dresses up until the age of 5.
> 
> 33. To help his early political career, Harry S. Truman briefly considered joining the KKK, but turned them down after he learned that he would be banned from appointing Catholics to any government jobs.
> 
> 34. Dwight Eisenhower was a painter, and he produced more than 250 known pieces.
> 
> 35. John F. Kennedy was a massive fan of James Bond author Ian Fleming, and upon meeting Fleming at a dinner party in 1960, he asked the author about overthrowing Fidel Castro.
> 
> 36. Lyndon Johnson had so many extramarital affairs while in office that his male aides referred to the girls he met with as his harem.
> 
> 37. Richard Nixon pursued his wife for two years, and would even chauffeur her on dates with other men during that time.
> 
> 38. Gerald Ford was once a male model on the cover of _Cosmopolitan_, and he could have played in the NFL.
> 
> 39. Jimmy Carter went on record as having seen a UFO, and he is the first known president to do so.
> 
> 40. The only U.S. president who has been divorced is Ronald Reagan. He divorced actress Jane Wyman in 1948, and married Nancy Davis in 1952.
> 
> 41. While captain of Yale’s baseball team, George H.W. Bush met and posed for a photo with Babe Ruth. It was just a few months before the Bambino’s death.
> 
> 42. During a radio interview, Bill Clinton aced a quiz about My Little Pony.
> 
> 43. George W. Bush was the head cheerleader his senior year at Phillips Academy.
> 
> 44. Barack Obama is an avid collector of comics, but in particular of Spiderman and Conan the Barbarian comics.



George Washington grew Cannabis but not the same Cannibas plant that gets people high. He grew the hemp
rope kind. Different plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> George Washington grew Cannabis but not the same Cannibas plant that gets people high. He grew the hemp rope kind. Different plant.



Thank you for that additional information, but the statement in that list above still remains correct.


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Anyone watch the debate last night?

Heard Hillary rocked it.


----------



## VCheng

A.M. said:


> Anyone watch the debate last night?
> 
> Heard Hillary rocked it.



There is a thread on that topic here, rather than taking this one off topic:

US Presidential Elections 2016 News and Views


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American inventors and their flying machines...

Aero-X - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia










---------------------------------------------------------------

Terrafugia Transition - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


>


haha I plead guilty.

Helping children around the world to read (including pronunciation): LeapFrog Enterprises - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (English, French, Spanish, Chinese)
















Of course they also have phone and tablet versions.


----------



## VCheng

_“Give me your tired, your poor, 
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free, 
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore. 
Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed, to me: 
I lift my lamp beside the golden door.”_

-Emma Lazarus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng




----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng




----------



## VCheng




----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

She left us for Israel


Jenna Jameson filming reality show about conversion to Judaism | Fox News


----------



## VCheng




----------



## VCheng




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

How the Average American Family Spends Their Income - And How to Trim It - The Simple Dollar

"I’ve often wondered how the typical household budget is spent. Several times in 2009, I came across this thoroughly interesting infographic, originally from VisualEconomics.com:






The picture depicts how the average American family spends their income based on Department of Labor data. For those without the visuals, I’ll break the info on the chart down into a list for you.

*Household Budget Breakdown*
Housing – shelter – $10,023
Pensions, Social Security – $5,027
Housing – utilities, fuels, public services – $3,477
Food – food at home – $3,465
Transportation – vehicle purchases – $3,244
Transportation – other expenses and transportation – $3,130
Healthcare – $2,853
Entertainment – $2,698
Food – food away from home – $2,668
Transportation – gasoline, motor oil – $2,384
Apparel and Services – $1,881
Cash Contributions (optional retirement and cash savings) – $1,821
Housing – household furnishings, equipment – $1,797
Education – $945
Housing – household operations – $984
Miscellaneous – $808
Housing – housekeeping supplies – $639
Alcoholic Beverages – $457
Personal Care – $588
Life, other personal insurance – $309
Reading – $118

For many people, this describes some form of their annual budget. Yes, some numbers are higher for some of us and other numbers are lower, but this really is a rough approximation of how we all spend our money."


----------



## MastanKhan

*This map should change the way you think about foreign aid*
Updated by Matthew Yglesias on November 8, 2015, 8:00 a.m. ET @mattyglesias TweetShare on Twitter(418)  ShareShare on Facebook(2,711)  LinkedInShare on LinkedIn  great map from the cost information website HowMuch.net reveals, one reason for that is that promoting development and helping the poor isn't actually what motivates a lot of America's foreign aid:




&lt;img alt=" " src="https://cdn1.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/D0...ries-scaled-to-economic-aid-from-usa-a800.jpg"&gt;
As you can see, the biggest recipient by a long way is Israel (this is fiscal year 2014 data, but nothing's changing), and two other big ones are Egypt and Jordan, which both have aid packages that are tied up with their peace treaties with Israel. None of these are poor countries (indeed, Israel is downright rich), and the point of the money is to advance an American foreign policy agenda — not to help the poor. Pakistan and Afghanistan, which round out the top five, actually are pretty poor, but, again, the main American interest in them is clearly foreign policy rather than poverty.


----------



## VCheng




----------



## VCheng




----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Still a no-show. Maybe it's an IOS problem.



May be. Perhaps somebody else can confirm if the image is visible to them or not.

Nevermind, let's try again:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng




----------



## VCheng




----------



## VCheng




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


>



okay the issue with this image seems to be Firefox...I can see it in Chrome and I can see this one in IOS.


Americans Rely Less on Credit Cards Than in Previous Years

*Americans Rely Less on Credit Cards Than in Previous Years*
by Art Swift
*In U.S., fewer have credit cards and more pay full amount of balances each month*
WASHINGTON, D.C. -- More Americans who own credit cards say they always pay the full amount of their credit card balance (48%) than did so in the years before the 2008-2009 Great Recession. The 33% of credit card holders who say they leave a balance each month is a record low since Gallup began measuring these habits periodically in 2001.






*The 64% of Americans who always or usually pay the full amount of their credit card balance is the highest Gallup has recorded*. These results suggest that American credit card owners are more fiscally responsible than they were in the 2000s when it comes to paying their credit card balance each month.

*Number of Credit Cards Americans Own at All-Time Low*

The number of credit cards Americans say they own is, on average, lower than it has been since Gallup began asking about this segment of financial life. The 29% of Americans who do not own any credit cards is up from 22% in 2008. On the opposite end of the spectrum, those who say they have seven or more cards is at 7%.

Overall, Americans have an average of 2.6 cards, including those who say they have no credit cards. For credit card owners, the average is 3.7 cards. The figure among all Americans is the lowest Gallup has recorded.






*Average American's Credit Card Debt $500 Less Than in 2006, 2008*

Overall, Americans, including those who do not own a card, c*arry an average of $2,426 in credit card debt, more than $500 less than what they said in 2008, and the lowest Gallup has recorded.* *Among credit card owners, that balance is $3,573, down almost $300 from 2008 but about $150 higher than in 2006.* This suggests that the amount of overall debt for credit card owners has not changed much compared with 2006, and the decline among all Americans is mainly because fewer Americans own credit cards.






*Bottom Line*

Americans are less reliant on credit cards than in the past. They are carrying less credit card debt overall, own fewer cards, and are more likely now to say they always or usually pay their full balances every month. *This suggests that credit cards -- a staple of American consumer life for decades -- might not be as vital a financial tool to individuals as they had been in the 1990s and 2000s, when Americans often used their credit cards to make ends meet.* As a result of the Great Recession, however, credit card companies raised interest rates for many cardholders, which may have altered Americans' spending and credit card habits.

Additionally, it may be harder now for Americans to get approval for credit cards as banks and businesses impose stricter rules and lower credit limits. The credit card industry is still experiencing difficulties in expanding after the recession, as Americans pay off more of their balances. Also, people in the U.S. have shown they prefer saving more than spending in recent years, which may also account for the decline in their reliance on credit cards.

*Survey Methods*
Results for this Gallup poll are based on telephone interviews conducted April 3-6, 2014, with a random sample of 1,026 adults, aged 18 and older, living in all 50 U.S. states and the District of Columbia.

For results based on the total sample of national adults, the margin of sampling error is ±4 percentage points at the 95% confidence level.

For results based on the total sample of 765 credit card owners, the margin of sampling error is ±4 percentage points at the 95% confidence level.

Interviews are conducted with respondents on landline telephones and cellular phones, with interviews conducted in Spanish for respondents who are primarily Spanish-speaking. Each sample of national adults includes a minimum quota of 50% cellphone respondents and 50% landline respondents, with additional minimum quotas by time zone within region. Landline and cellular telephone numbers are selected using random-digit-dial methods. Landline respondents are chosen at random within each household on the basis of which member had the most recent birthday.

Samples are weighted to correct for unequal selection probability, nonresponse, and double coverage of landline and cell users in the two sampling frames. They are also weighted to match the national demographics of gender, age, race, Hispanic ethnicity, education, region, population density, and phone status (cellphone only/landline only/both, and cellphone mostly). Demographic weighting targets are based on the most recent Current Population Survey figures for the aged 18 and older U.S. population. Phone status targets are based on the most recent National Health Interview Survey. Population density targets are based on the most recent U.S. census. All reported margins of sampling error include the computed design effects for weighting.

In addition to sampling error, question wording and practical difficulties in conducting surveys can introduce error or bias into the findings of public opinion polls.


----------



## MastanKhan

Pastafarian woman gets to wear strainer on head in license photo | Fox News

*Pastafarian woman gets to wear strainer on head in license photo*

*BOSTON – A Massachusetts agency is letting a woman who belongs to the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster wear a colander on her head in her driver's license photo after she cited her religious beliefs.

Lowell resident Lindsay Miller said Friday that she "absolutely loves the history and the story" of Pastafarians, whose website says has existed in secrecy for hundreds of years and entered the mainstream in 2005.

ADVERTISEMENT

Miller says wearing the spaghetti strainer allows her to express her beliefs, like other religions are allowed to do.

A spokesman for the Massachusetts Registry of Motor Vehicles says policy does not permit head coverings or hats on license photos, but exceptions are made for religious reasons.

Lawyer Patty DeJuneas calls Pastafarianism a "secular religion that uses parody to make its point."
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

MastanKhan said:


> View attachment 272168
> 
> 
> Pastafarian woman gets to wear strainer on head in license photo | Fox News
> 
> *Pastafarian woman gets to wear strainer on head in license photo*
> 
> *BOSTON – A Massachusetts agency is letting a woman who belongs to the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster wear a colander on her head in her driver's license photo after she cited her religious beliefs.*
> 
> *Lowell resident Lindsay Miller said Friday that she "absolutely loves the history and the story" of Pastafarians, whose website says has existed in secrecy for hundreds of years and entered the mainstream in 2005.*
> 
> *ADVERTISEMENT*
> 
> *Miller says wearing the spaghetti strainer allows her to express her beliefs, like other religions are allowed to do.*
> 
> *A spokesman for the Massachusetts Registry of Motor Vehicles says policy does not permit head coverings or hats on license photos, but exceptions are made for religious reasons.*
> 
> *Lawyer Patty DeJuneas calls Pastafarianism a "secular religion that uses parody to make its point."*



Next thing people will require these at Presidential dinners.


----------



## VCheng




----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng




----------



## VCheng




----------



## VCheng

The old way:

"Call the New York State Terrorism Tip Line at 1-866-SAFENYS or 1-866-723-3697".

The new way:

"Have you ever seen something suspicious, but weren’t sure how to report it? Now you can. Download *See Something, Send Something *and you can inform authorities if you see a potential threat. We are doing everything we can to keep New Yorkers safe, and this is one way you can help."

See Something, Send Something | The State of New York


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

So for Thanksgiving this year we are going to cook a 10+lb "Christmas" Roast Goose. First time ever cooking one.







Instead of the usual 20+ lb turkey (only $0.49/lb this year )





We've been roasting a duck every week for the past month (been substituting it for the usual lamb...damn you WHI and your red-meat-causes cancer studies)






..and a chicken every week too.





Hungry yet?


----------



## VCheng

Business Owners Donate 60 Turkey Dinners To People on Rochester's Northeast Side

ROCHESTER, N.Y. -- Boxes filled with turkey, stuffing and potatoes; all the fixings for the perfect Thanksgiving meal and all for people on Rochester's northeast side, courtesy of Qamar Abbas and A.K. Foodmart.

*"I see a lot of families struggling every day," said Abbas, owner of A.K. Foodmart. "You know, I make money off of them, so I just want to give something back," Abbas said.*

*This is the second year Abbas and the owner of Speedy Mart on St. Paul Street and Norton Street have given back to their customers. They're following a pillar in their Muslim faith: charity.*

*"The image of Muslims has been really bad, especially after what happened in Paris," Abbas said. "So, I just want people to know not all Muslims are bad."*

Pamela Reese-Smith from the Northeast Neighborhood Service Center coordinated deliveries. She said she hopes people see past faith and take note on Abbas' generosity.

"They bought all ingredients to do 60 Thanksgiving baskets and they asked us to give them to some of the neediest families that we have," Reese-Smith said.

That's 10 more baskets than last year, bringing smiles to those who need it most.

"This is the end of the month so a lot of people on fixed incomes, and so this is going to help them have a little Thanksgiving dinner along with everyone else," Reese-Smith said.

Meanwhile, these early tidings of joy from Abbas and his co-giver seem like a simple good deed.

"It just came to my mind and we did it," Abbas said. "There really wasn't much else to it to be honest with you."


----------



## VCheng

Everyone have a great *Thanksgiving*!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NP-complete

Can american members please answer what is the perception of catholic schools in USA? Are they considered better than public schools or inferior to public schools ?


----------



## KAL-EL

NP-complete said:


> Can american members please answer what is the perception of catholic schools in USA? Are they considered better than public schools or inferior to public schools ?



From what I've *personally* seen and heard (from friends who attended and parents who sent them there), they have good reputations for the most part. They're for the most part considered better then public schools due at least in part to kids getting a better overall education.

better over all structure for students as well.

Unfortunately more and more parents have had to pull their kids out because of rising tuition costs.


----------



## NP-complete

KAL-EL said:


> From what I've *personally* seen and heard (from friends who attended and parents who sent them there), they have good reputations for the most part. They're for the most part considered better then public schools due at least in part to kids getting a better overall education.
> 
> better over all structure for students as well.
> 
> Unfortunately more and more parents have had to pull their kids out because of rising tuition costs.


Thank you. Mr KAL-EL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

NP-complete said:


> Thank you. Mr KAL-EL



You're welcome my friend!

I only represent one American perspective, but I grew up with many friends who attended Catholic School their entire school aged lives, so I'd like to think I have some useful perspectiveness


----------



## NP-complete

KAL-EL said:


> You're welcome my friend!
> 
> I only represent one American perspective, but I grew up with many friends who attended Catholic School their entire school aged lives, so I'd like to think I have some useful perspectiveness


Your response is more than enough. I just wanted the common perception. I myself suspected that students from catholic schools are better educated. You affirmed the suspicion.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

NP-complete said:


> Your response is more than enough. I just wanted the common perception. I myself suspected that students from catholic schools are better educated. You affirmed the suspicion.



If the school has an entrance exam it will probably be even better. If it doesn't it will still probably be above public but not one of the best.

They even have books for it:

http://www.amazon.com/Kaplan-Cathol...ds=Kaplan+Catholic+High+School+Entrance+Exams


----------



## NP-complete

Hamartia Antidote said:


> If the school has an entrance exam it will probably be even better. If it doesn't it will still probably be above public but not one of the best.
> 
> They even have books for it:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kaplan-Catholic-School-Entrance-Exams/dp/1419553615/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1449143930&sr=1-1&keywords=Kaplan Catholic High School Entrance Exams


Thanks.


----------



## VCheng

Today is National Pearl Harbor Remembrance Day:


National Pearl Harbor Remembrance Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The lesson for Japan was not to start what it could not finish, apparently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Life in the USA: Ultra-high-definition television - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Netflix streaming in UHD.
> 
> View attachment 115295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon to be streaming soon in 4K.




More 4K TV in the USA










Instant Access to Amazon 4K using a Smart TV (no Fire unit required)










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shield_Android_TV


----------



## VCheng




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Took my kids ice skating today...

Trying to get some indoor ice rink stats. Could only find one for ice hockey rinks. So obviously this doesn't list all rinks since many ae not for ice hockey.

• Countries ranked by number of ice hockey rinks 2014/15 | Statistic

*Countries by number of ice hockey rinks in 2014/15*


----------



## VCheng

Happy Festivus for the Rest of Us!


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Verizon 4G cellphone coverage


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

How Big Is The Average House Size Around The World?






Today's new homes are 1,000 square feet [93 sq meters] larger than in 1973, and average living space per person has doubled - AEI | Carpe Diem Blog » AEIdeas

" In 2014, the average size of new houses built increased to an all-time high of 2,690 square feet [250sq meters], and the median size new home set a new record of 2,506 square feet [233 sq meters] Over the last 40 years, the average home has increased in size by more than 1,000 square fee [93 sq meters]t, from an average size of 1,660 square feet [154sq m] in 1973 (earliest year available from Census) to 2,690 square feet last year. Likewise, the median-size home has increased in size by almost 1,000 square feet, from 1,525 square feet [142 sq m] in 1973 to 2,506 [233 sq m] last year. In percentage terms, the average home size has increased by 62% since 1973, while the median home size increased by 64%."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

• Top countries with the highest wealth per adult 2015 | Statistic

This statistic shows the top 100 countries with the highest average wealth per adult in 2014. The United States were ranked fourth with an average wealth of 352,996 U.S. dollars per adult.

The 10 countries with the highest average wealth in the world | Business Insider


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

$53,657 (Median family income 2014)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

major US Airline routes


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Opinion of the United States (2015) - Indicators Database | Pew Research Center

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Tesla takes over one market segment: Here's why traditional automakers fear further losses






"Mercedes is still the best-selling manufacturer when you combine their two vehicles in this class. But it’s clear that Tesla is eating into the traditional automakers with its single offering, and the trendlines are heavily in its favor. Given the choice between a storied premium brand or an electric upstart, an increasing number of buyers at this income level are choosing electric"


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Home sizes and prices expand nationwide

Home sizes and prices expand nationwide

New homes in the U.S. are getting bigger as the economic strife of the recession becomes a memory. Yet, with the larger homes comes a bigger price tag. The average price of a new home in 2015 was $351,000, up $100,000 from 2009. The average home climbed to roughly 2,720 square feet last year – up from 2,660 in 2014. This represents the second largest average new home size since 2009, according to the National Association of Home Builders.

The increased home sizes follows historical trends of home sizes in post-recession periods. Square footage tends to decrease during economic uncertainty as both buyers and builders look to cut costs. As the economy continues to rebound, high-end homebuyers are returning to the market, causing demand for larger properties to increase.

Low interest rates and low down-payment options are providing families with opportunities to purchase larger homes and still maintain a comfortable budget. Conforming no point 30-year fixed mortgage rates are averaging 3.75 percent and 15-year rates are near 3.125 percent.






2700 sq ft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

hard to find a video of 2700sq feet. It's either above or below.

So this is the type of home the "average" new home buyer is purchasing in the USA





2700 sq ft





2600sq ft





2600sq ft





2800sq ft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Top 10 Best-sellers 2015









#1 Ford F-Series - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






#2 Chevrolet Silverado - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






#3 Dodge Ram - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






#4 Toyota Camry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





#5 Toyota Corolla - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

#6 Honda Accord - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
#7 Honda CR-V - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
#8 Honda Civic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
#9 Nissan Altima - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
#10 Toyota RAV4 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Springtime....time to make your property look pretty...the correct way

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth_Day

So to get people to switch to LED's in honor of Earth Day one of the electric companies in my state offered discounts on Cree LED bulbs.





Price: $0.97 for a 27 year, 450 lumen, 6W, dimmable bulb (40W equivalent)
Price: $1.65 for a 23 year, 350 lumen, 5W, dimmable candelabra bulb (40W equivalent)
Price: $1.97 for a 27 year, 815 lumen, 9/10W, dimmable bulb (60W equivalent)

The 75W and 100W had slight discounts.


So after buying a carriage full of bulbs I've pretty much switched over to LED's.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

https://www.npd.com/wps/portal/npd/...ed-content-device-according-to-the-npd-group/


*49 Million U.S. Internet Homes Now Own a Connected TV or Attached Content Device, According to The NPD Group*

*As Streaming Video Content Surges, U.S. Connected TV Household Penetration Increases 14% Year-Over-Year*

*Port Washington, NY, March 7, 2016 *– More than half (52%) of all U.S. Internet homes have at least one TV connected to the Internet, representing an increase of six million homes over the past year, according to The NPD Group Connected Intelligence Connected Home Entertainment Report.

While the types of devices being used to connect these televisions to the Internet are varied (video game consoles, streaming media players, Blu-ray disc players, and the TVs themselves), the average connected TV home had nearly three (2.9) devices installed that they could use for programming from apps on their televisions.






_Base: U.S. Internet households
Devices are connected to the Internet, not just capable.
Source: The NPD Group/Connected Intelligence Connected Home Entertainment Report_

These numbers are in lock-step with the macro-level rise in the number of connected devices* Americans own. In examining the entire connected device landscape, there are now 734 million in use within U.S. Internet homes, averaging 7.8 connected devices per home. This represents an increase of 64 million installed and Internet-connected devices over the past year. This momentum is, in part, being driven by the increased adoption of Internet-enabled televisions and streaming media players as well as the increased availability of streaming video content.

“Ownership of connected televisions and streaming media players is accelerating while the availability of streaming content is simultaneously expanding. These combined forces will continue to drive increased adoption of connected devices within U.S. households,” stated John Buffone, executive director, Connected Intelligence. “At the same time, as the number of households that have access to apps on TVs rises, so too do the business opportunities for content owners and distributors.”

*Methodology:*

More than 5,000 U.S. consumers, ages 18 and older, were surveyed during Q4 2015. Connected TV, streaming media player, and tablet ownership survey results were calibrated to life-to-date unit sales from the NPD Retail Tracking Service.

*Total connected devices include laptops, desktops, smartphones, tablets, connected TVs, video game consoles, Blu-ray disc players, streaming media players, and iPod Touch. The number of installed and Internet-connected devices includes those that deliver broadband applications and must actually be connected to the Internet.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Smart TVs Now in Almost 1 in 5 Households*
http://www.marketingcharts.com/television/smart-tvs-now-in-almost-1-in-5-households-60647/
Nov 2, 2015






Streaming media players are gaining in popularity, but a growing portion of Americans own a TV with built-in streaming functionality: some 19% of US households have a smart TV as of September, reports Nielsen in a new study, up from 15% in November 2014. Washington, DC (26%) ranks as the market with the broadest smart TV penetration and the largest absolute year-over-year gain (11% points). Smart TV ownership is also high in Houston (24%) and New York (24%) among others, per the report.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

http://visual.ly/interesting-facts-statistics-about-swimming-pools







10.6M pools / 318M people = 1 pool for every 30 people in the US.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Getting warm out...now the kids can play outside in the yard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Don't have a permanent pool in your backyard..no problem..inflate one in minutes!







Also time to break out the deck grill


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

http://shrinkthatfootprint.com/average-household-electricity-consumption





https://www.eia.gov/tools/faqs/faq.cfm?id=97&t=3

*How much electricity does an American home use?*
In 2014, the average annual electricity consumption for a U.S. residential utility customer was 10,932 kilowatthours (kWh), an average of *911 kWh per month*. Louisiana had the highest annual consumption at 15,497 kWh per residential customer, and Hawaii had the lowest at 6,077 kWh per residential customer.


http://science.howstuffworks.com/en...h/sustainable/5-energy-hungry-appliances1.htm

*Refrigerators*
The top-consuming kitchen appliance in U.S. households, and separate freezers are next on the list. The approximate energy range is *30-200 kWh/month*

*Dehumidifiers*
An appliance that removes moisture from the air. In very humid, wet areas, like South Florida or the U.S. Northwest, this can be crucial for health reasons, since too much water vapor...Lots of people leave dehumidifiers running all the time. Using a dehumidifier might consume *160 kWh/month*, which is probably more than your refrigerator uses

*Electrical water heater* (in some area natural gas is used)
According to the U.S. Department of Energy, heating water is responsible for 12 percent of U.S. home energy use. We use the water heater in so many applications: showers, cleaning dishes, cleaning clothes -- it's a pretty ubiquitous part of our daily routine. And at an average consumption of *400 kWh per month*, it's also a power-intensive one.

*Air Conditioning*
An air-conditioning unit might use anywhere from *200 to 1,800 kWh/month*

Window unit: 200-650 kWh per month

Heat pump: 600-1,800 kWh/month

Central air: 300-900 kWh per month

*Home heating system*
The kWh range for heating devices is extremely broad, running from a measly *100 kWh per month to a shocking 3,500 kWh/month*

Baseboard unit: 100-500 kWh/month
Portable heater: 200-300 kWh/month
Heat pump: 900-2,000 kWh/month
Electric furnace: 1,500-3,500 kWh/month


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American convertible fun...





Ford Mustang





Chevrolet Camaro





Chevrolet Corvette

Doesn't seem to be any Chrysler/Dodge this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Keeping America green...

http://fusion.net/story/183116/lawns-are-now-the-largest-single-crop-in-america/






*The American lawn is now the largest single ‘crop’ in the U.S.*

Americans’ lawns now cover an area three times larger than any irrigated crop in the U.S.

According to a new study from NASA scientists in collaboration with researchers in the Mountain West, there is now an estimated total of 163,812 square kilometers, or more than 63,000 square miles, of lawn in America — *about the size of Texas. *

.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

The lush green eastern third of the US!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Tourist arrivals into USA continue to rise, despite the (wrong) impression of being not as welcoming a country as before:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

@Syed.Ali.Haider so i take it you are voting for Trump coming November.


----------



## VCheng

USA remains a wide open country despite a rising population:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adil_minhas

WebMaster said:


> @Syed.Ali.Haider so i take it you are voting for Trump coming November.



Brother he is completely unhinged against Muslims. Why would any Muslim American vote for Trump?


----------



## VCheng

US reigns supreme, once again:


----------



## VCheng




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Waterslides!






raft waterslides! You know things are crazy when it has seatbelts!


----------



## Skull and Bones




----------



## Anubis

My dad came to see me and I took him to the memorial the other day....never visited a place where thousand's of people perished....a feeling of helplessness(for lack of a better word) takes over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng




----------



## VCheng

Well done Team USA!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

One of my favorite days. Trust USA to have a day dedicated to one of the great desserts of the world. 

http://www.nationaldaycalendar.com/national-banana-split-day-august-25/

*NATIONAL BANANA SPLIT DAY – August 25*




National Banana Split Day August 25

*NATIONAL BANANA SPLIT DAY*
National Banana Split Day is observed annually on August 25th!

*Traditionally served in a long dish, called a boat, a banana is cut in half lengthwise and laid in the dish with scoops of vanilla, chocolate and strawberry ice cream placed in between. The strawberry ice cream is complimented with pineapple topping. Chocolate syrup is poured on the vanilla ice cream and strawberry topping covers the chocolate ice cream. Crushed nuts, whipped cream and maraschino cherries garnish the entire boat.*

Today, there are many variations to the classic banana split.

A 23-year-old apprentice pharmacist at Tassel’s Pharmacy in Latrobe, Pennsylvania created the first banana split in 1904. David Evans Strickler enjoyed inventing sundaes at the store’s soda fountain. His first “banana-based triple ice cream sundae” sold for 10 cents, double the cost of all the other sundaes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> One of my favorite days. Trust USA to have a day dedicated to one of the great desserts of the world.
> 
> http://www.nationaldaycalendar.com/national-banana-split-day-august-25/
> 
> *NATIONAL BANANA SPLIT DAY – August 25*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Banana Split Day August 25
> 
> *NATIONAL BANANA SPLIT DAY*
> National Banana Split Day is observed annually on August 25th!
> 
> *Traditionally served in a long dish, called a boat, a banana is cut in half lengthwise and laid in the dish with scoops of vanilla, chocolate and strawberry ice cream placed in between. The strawberry ice cream is complimented with pineapple topping. Chocolate syrup is poured on the vanilla ice cream and strawberry topping covers the chocolate ice cream. Crushed nuts, whipped cream and maraschino cherries garnish the entire boat.*
> 
> Today, there are many variations to the classic banana split.
> 
> A 23-year-old apprentice pharmacist at Tassel’s Pharmacy in Latrobe, Pennsylvania created the first banana split in 1904. David Evans Strickler enjoyed inventing sundaes at the store’s soda fountain. His first “banana-based triple ice cream sundae” sold for 10 cents, double the cost of all the other sundaes.



Lol! The wiki entry shows the ice cream place that I used to take dates to as a teen. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banana_split

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Lol! The wiki entry shows the ice cream place that I used to take dates to as a teen.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banana_split



Don't forget, December 27 is National Fruitcake Day, the nuttier the better! 

http://www.nationaldaycalendar.com/national-fruitcake-day-december-27/


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Don't forget, December 27 is National Fruitcake Day, the nuttier the better!
> 
> http://www.nationaldaycalendar.com/national-fruitcake-day-december-27/



They should move it to November 8th (Election Day)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> They should move it to November 8th (Election Day)



Actually, not a bad idea. 

(PS: _Every _day is Fruitcake Day here, apparently!  )


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/t...world-s-36million-annual-flights-America.html

*Most frequent flyers revealed: Almost a THIRD of the world's 36million annual flights take off from America *

*There are 36.5 million flights annually, but some countries fly more often*
*America flies the most frequently with 9,553,214 flights recorded in 2014*
*Other top ten countries included Canada, UK and Brazil and Japan*


----------



## Devo

EagleEyes said:


> Becareful @VCheng is a big fan of Amreeeeeeeka


Lol thanks


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

So a co-worker of mine just got back from a Disney Dream cruise ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disney_Dream ). She was quite surprised at how large the ship was (130,000GT with 2,500 passengers) considering it was mainly targeting just families with little children.





















Disney owns an island in the Bahamas ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castaway_Cay ) and the ship bounces back between it and Port Canaveral. Seems they have turned it into a Pirates of the Caribbean Island.





A Flying Dutchman!!





20,000 Leagues under the Sea submarine


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors: 

1989 *Lithium-ion battery*





John Goodenough - Inventor of the https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Li-ion_battery


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

1975:* The Digital Camera*






Steven Sasson:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steven_Sasson inventor of the https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_camera


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1994 - The Smartphone*





IBM Simon


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:
*
1981 - The Laptop*






Osborne 1

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osborne_Computer_Corporation inventor of the https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osborne_1






It had a video out for your tv set.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1973: Ethernet*






by Xerox Park


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1951: Automobile Airbag*










*John W. Hetrick ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_W._Hetrick ) invented the Airbag





*


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1990: Digital Television*





General Instrument ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Instrument ) was the inventor of digital tv (vs analog)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:
*
1939: Automatic Transmission in cars*




Cadillac invented the modern automatic transmission for autos.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1962: Live Satellite relayed TV transmissions*




AT&T Telstar satellite

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telstar


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1852*: the *Safety Elevator*
*



*
elevators are widespread in the world now due to a safety mechanism...before nobody dared ride one.
 






Elisha Otis invented the safety elevator


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:
*
1859 and 1891: the Escalator*


----------



## VCheng

Joe Sutter, father of the Boeing 747, flew to the heavens recently. What a great man!

http://www.seattletimes.com/busines...redibles-who-pioneered-boeings-747-jumbo-jet/

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/02/business/joe-sutter-dead.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1916: pistol grip Portable electric drill*




Black & Decker ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_&_Decker ) invented the portable electric drill

*
1961: Cordless Drill




*
They also invented the cordless drill


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:
*
1906: The Forklift*





Pennsylvania Railroad ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pennsylvania_Railroad ) invented the forklift ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forklift)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1959: Container Gantry Crane*




Pacific Coast Engineering Company (PACECO Inc.) invented the container crane.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1961: the Industrial Robot*





https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unimate was the https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Industrial_robot


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1888*: the *Revolving Door*






https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theophilus_Van_Kannel Invented the https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revolving_door


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

-*1960: Automatic Sliding doors*




Horton Automatics invented automatic sliding doors


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1929: Celluloid Sunglasses*




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foster_Grant developed Celluloid Sunglasses


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1916: Concrete Mixer Truck*




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Stepanian invented the https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concrete_mixer#Concrete_mixing_transport_truck

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1849: The Jackhammer*





Jonathan J. Couch invented the jackhammer


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1863: the Ratcheting Socket Wrench*




J.J. Richardson invented the https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socket_wrench

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1933: the Phillips Head Screw



*
Phillips screws allowed machines to easily assemble items as the bit could easily align itself.






John P. Thompson and Henry Frank Phillips invented the https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_screw_drives#Phillips


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1940: Walkie-Talkie*




Motorola sc300


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1852: The "V shaped" folding paper bag




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francis_Wolle *invented the machine produced folding paper bag.
*
1868: The "flat bottomed" folding paper bag*





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margaret_E._Knight invented the flat bottomed folding paper bag (and the machine that made it!)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1878: the first "insert and crimp" stapler




*
Henry R. Heyl invented the one push insert and crimp stapler.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1955: Synthetic Diamond*





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Electric invented the https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synthetic_diamond


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1933: Fiberglass*





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Games_Slayter (of Owens/Corning) invented Fiberglass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1971*: *Magnetic resonance imaging machine*





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Lauterbur co-produced the https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetic_resonance_imaging machine


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1882: The electric clothes iron*




Henry W. Seeley invented the electric iron

*~1920's: the electric steam iron



*
Thomas Sears invented the steam iron


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:
*
1935: Nylon*





Wallace Hume Carothers (at Dupont) invented https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nylon


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:
*
1930: Neoprene*




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DuPont invented https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neoprene


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1958: Spandex (aka Lycra)*





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Shivers (for DuPont) invented https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spandex


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:
*
1944: Acrylic*





DuPont invented Acrylic


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1949: Modacrylic*




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Union_Carbide invented Modacrylic

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*~1960's: Nomex*





DuPont invented https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nomex


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1938: Teflon*






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roy_Plunkett (at DuPont) invented Teflon ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polytetrafluoroethylene )


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:
*
1941: foamed polystyrene (Styrofoam)*






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ray_McIntire (at Dow Chemical) invented Styrofoam


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1849: Safety Pin*




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Hunt_(inventor) invented the Safety Pin


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:
*
1859: Spiraled Electric Stove top*






George B. Simpson invented the electric stove top


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1912: Electric Red/Yellow/Green traffic light*




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lester_Wire invented the electric traffic light


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:
*
1970: The Digital Watch*






Hamilton Watch released the first Digital Watch the "Pulsar" with a red LED display.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1951: Passenger car Power Steering*




Chrysler was the first passenger car company to introduce power steering in their Imperial.


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:
*
1928: Sliced Bread Machine*





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otto_Frederick_Rohwedder invented https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sliced_bread

http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/the+best+thing+since+sliced+bread
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/a...t-thing-since-sliced-bread-originated/252674/


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1960: Jet Injector (no-needle injection of vaccines)*





Aaron Ismach invented the https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jet_injector


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1947: Radar Speed Gun*




John L. Barker Sr., and Ben Midloc invented the https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radar_gun

*1989: Laser Speed Gun*




Jeremy Dunn of Laser Technology Inc invented the Laser Speed Gun


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1975: The Steadicam*




Garrett Brown invented the https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steadicam






*1984: The Skycam*




Garrett Brown also invented the https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skycam


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1899: The Flashlight (aka Torch)*





American Electrical and Novelty Manufacturing Company (Eveready)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1940's: Chemotherapy *




*





Louis S. Goodman* and *Alfred Gilman *invented Chemotherapy


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1950's* *Proton Beam Therapy* (Cancer treatment)










Robert R Wilson ( https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_R._Wilson )
invented https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proton_therapy


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:
*
1915: Pyrex Glass*




Eugene Sullivan, director of research at Corning Glass Works, invented Pyrex glass (low expansion when heated, shock resistant)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:
*
1921: Polygraph (lie detector)*




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Augustus_Larson invented the https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polygraph


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1932: Zippo Lighter*




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Grant_Blaisdell invented the https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zippo




8:28 mark


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1936: Voice Synthesizer*





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homer_Dudley (Bell Labs) created the https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voder


*1952: Voice Recognition*




Bell Laboratories "Audrey".


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1965: The Press-and-Seal plastic ziplock bag*






Steven Ausnit invented the ziplock bag.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1801: Steel-framed Skyscraper*






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Le_Baron_Jenney designed the https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_Insurance_Building which is considered the first steel framed skyscraper


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1883: First Steel-wire Suspension Bridge*




The https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brooklyn_Bridge by https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Augustus_Roebling was the first steel-wire suspension bridge in the world.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors

*1907: Bakelite (the first plastic)*




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leo_Baekeland invented https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bakelite


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors
*
1905: "Caterpillar/Crawler" tread tractor*





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benjamin_Holt invented the first practical crawler tread tractor


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors

*1927: Constant Velocity Joint (CV Joint)*






Alfred H. Rzeppa invented the CV-Joint (early version)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors
*
1932: The Cyclotron (particle accelerator)*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ernest_O._Lawrence invented the https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclotron
(and won the Nobel Prize)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors

*~1900 The Gasoline/Battery powered Submarine*





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Philip_Holland invented the submarine that used batteries for submerged power and gasoline when surfaced.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

April 29th 2015
*Rubella Elimination in the Americas*
http://www.historyofvaccines.org/content/blog/rubella-elimination-americas












Great Inventions/Inventors

~1969 American https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maurice_Hilleman developed the Rubella Vaccine







American https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Plotkin also was pivotal


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

September 28, 2016

*Measles Elimination in the Americas *
*(eliminated in the US in 2000)*

http://www.historyofvaccines.org/node/2294











American Maurice Hillerman developed the Measles vaccine.









Great job!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Thumbs up to Subway!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Some areas that show the change in home size over the last 100+ years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Moved to American section and made sticky if it's alright.

'Make America great again.'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

WAJsal said:


> Moved to American section and made sticky if it's alright.
> 
> 'Make America great again.'




Thank you.

As part of making America great by lots of small steps:

*Over the last 8 years, as the economy has expanded by 10%, energy consumption overall has dropped by 1.5%. The US economy is not only larger, but more efficient, which is important is keeping it insulated from energy price shocks.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

This is America too. 

================================================

*South Florida mom Emily Robinson was horrified after receiving a request to contribute to the Donald Trump Campaign, so she decided to get creative.*

Robinson, like many Americans was deeply disturbed by Trump’s sexist comments. So, when she received a mailer from his campaign requesting an “emergency contribution” she decided to protest in the best possible way.

Fortunately for the rest of the world, she shared this act of protest on Facebook and it’s spreading like wildfire.

Robinson, our queen, mailed the Trump Campaign a letter with a clump of her pubic hair attached. Yes, her pubes.

The letter read:

_Dear Mr. Trump,
I am not able to mail you my actual pussy so I’ve included the next best thing.
Cheers, Emily_

Underneath she taped the patch of her pubes.


----------



## VCheng

Another American tradition, Car Night at the local joint. 































(Of course, a brisk peel off down the main straightaway when leaving the show is _traditional_. The burbling at idle and the snarl at full throttle of powerful engines and the aroma of burnt rubber and hi-octane gasoline is impossible to describe.  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The evolution of home builder construction and home size in my area since WW2.





Cape home built right after WW2 for the returning GI's (late 1940's-1950's) . Usually around 1200-1400sq feet with a 1 car garage. This is the "white picket" fence type home you hear about.





1960's the design moved to the Raised Ranch/ split level (part of living space below ground level) with about 2200 sq feet and a two car garage,





Early 1970's saw the Garrison type home with about 2000 - 2500 sq feet (+ 1000 sq ft basement space) and two car garage,





The 1980's brought the Colonial style home. 2500+ sq ft (+ 1200sq ft in basement)





The 1990's brought the McMansion, Enormous homes. 4000+ sq ft (+ 1500 sq ft in attic + 1500 sq ft basement). 3+ car garage,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Paying homage at the site of the famous Woodstock Festival, a watershed gathering in US history for many reasons:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woodstock


----------



## iPhone

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Thank you.
> 
> As part of making America great by lots of small steps:
> 
> *Over the last 8 years, as the economy has expanded by 10%, energy consumption overall has dropped by 1.5%. The US economy is not only larger, but more efficient, which is important is keeping it insulated from energy price shocks.*


well, not according to Trump. he thinks things are worse than ever, inner cities are in chaos, jobs are fleeing the country and basically everything is going to hell. And a sizeable chunk of this great nation believes everything Trump says.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Not long ago I'm sure the US was in the red and yellow


----------



## VCheng

A big thank you to all veterans for their honorable and noble service to the nation!


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veterans_Day

_"Veterans Day is an official United States public holiday, observed annually on November 11, that honors military veterans; that is, persons who served in the United States Armed Forces. It coincides with other holidays, including Armistice Day and Remembrance Day, celebrated in other countries that mark the anniversary of the end of World War I; major hostilities of World War I were formally ended at the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month of 1918, when the Armistice with Germany went into effect. The United States previously observed Armistice Day. The U.S. holiday was renamed Veterans Day in 1954.

*Veterans Day is not to be confused with Memorial Day; Veterans Day celebrates the service of all U.S. military veterans, while Memorial Day honors those who died while in military service.*"_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Another American tradition, Car Night at the local joint.
> 
> View attachment 343131
> 
> 
> View attachment 343132
> 
> 
> View attachment 343133
> 
> 
> View attachment 343134
> 
> 
> View attachment 343135
> 
> 
> View attachment 343136
> 
> 
> (Of course, a brisk peel off down the main straightaway when leaving the show is _traditional_. The burbling at idle and the snarl at full throttle of powerful engines and the aroma of burnt rubber and hi-octane gasoline is impossible to describe.  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Ceremonies are held all over the country, in towns small and large to commemorate Veterans Day, held on November 11 each year:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Eleanor Roosevelt was the longest serving First Lady of the United States:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eleanor_Roosevelt







Her death anniversary was November 7.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Another American tradition, Car Night at the local joint.
> 
> View attachment 343131
> 
> 
> View attachment 343132
> 
> 
> View attachment 343133
> 
> 
> View attachment 343134
> 
> 
> View attachment 343135
> 
> 
> View attachment 343136
> 
> 
> (Of course, a brisk peel off down the main straightaway when leaving the show is _traditional_. The burbling at idle and the snarl at full throttle of powerful engines and the aroma of burnt rubber and hi-octane gasoline is impossible to describe.  )








Only in America can people get access to jet engines and do crazy stuff like this in their spare time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Only in America can people get access to jet engines and do crazy stuff like this in their spare time.



Even better are Tractor Pull Competitions:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tractor_pulling

http://www.rfdtv.com/story/22867828/national-tractor-pulling


----------



## VCheng

November 17, 2016

*TOM HANKS' SPEECH DURING MUSEUM OF MODERN ART'S FILM BENEFIT*


*We are going to be all right. America has been in worst places than we are at right now. *

In my own lifetime, our streets were in chaos, our generations were fighting each other tooth and nail, and every dinner table ended up being as close to a fist fight as our families would allow.

We have been in a place where we looked at our leaders and wondered what the hell were they thinking of?

We've had moments with administrations and politicians and leaders and Senators and governors where we asked ourselves, 'Are they lying to us? Or do they really believe in this?'

*That's all right. We have this magnificent thing that is in place, it's a magnificent document, *and it starts off with these phrases that if you're smart enough, you memorized in school, or, just read it enough so you learned it by heart, or, you kind of watched those things on ABC where they taught you little songs, and the song goes like, [sings]* 'We the People ... in Order to form a more perfect Union. establish Justice and insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defense, promote the general Welfare,'* and it goes on and on. That.

*That document is going to protect us, over and over again, whether or not our neighbors preserve and protect and defend it themselves.*

*We are going to be all right, because we constantly get to tell the whole world who we are. 

We constantly get to define ourselves as Americans. 

We do have the greatest country in the world. *

*We may move at a slow pace, but we do have the greatest country in the world, because we are always moving towards a more perfect Union. 

That journey never ceases. It never stops.* Sometimes, like in a Bruce Springsteen song, one step forward, two steps back.

But we still, aggregately, move forward. We, who are a week into wondering what the hell just happened, will continue to move forward.

We have to choose to do so. *But we will move forward, because if we do not move forward, what is to be said about us?*


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Food prices in the US.

Thanksgiving is coming up. The local school is having a get together. At the last minute we volunteered to bring in some more turkey.

So I go to the local store. Looked at the turkey prices, Bought this one:









$17.67 for a *fresh* *20lb turkey*. That's awesome.
The funny thing is if I bought a frozen one (we had no time to defrost it) it would have been even more cheaper.
19.85lbs * 0.59/lb = $11.71

Threw it in the oven for a little less than 4 hours at 325F, and it was all done.


----------



## VCheng

Happy Thanksgiving to all my compatriots!






A great American tradition!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thanksgiving_(United_States)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors:

*1953: Plasma Arc Welding*






Robert Gage (Union Carbide) invented https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasma_arc_welding


----------



## VCheng

December 7, "a date which will live in infamy", is National Pearl Harbor Remembrance Day, the day Japan attacked USA first and later was defeated as a direct result of its actions: 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Pearl_Harbor_Remembrance_Day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

John Glenn, a true American hero, died today:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Glenn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desertfalcon

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> John Glenn, a true American hero, died today:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Glenn



A true American hero, indeed. Godspeed, John Glenn.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VCheng

A light-hearted Welcome to America

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

https://www.eia.gov/tools/faqs/faq.cfm?id=97&t=3

*How much electricity does an American home use?*
In 2015, the average annual electricity consumption for a U.S. residential utility customer was 10,812 kilowatthours (kWh), an average of 901 kWh per month. Louisiana had the highest annual electricity consumption at 15,435 kWh per residential customer, and Hawaii had the lowest at 6,166 kWh per residential customer.


----------



## VCheng

To all my fellow Americans:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deidara

Of all the things i find the americans obsession with anagrams the strangest. The way americans want to find some deeper meaning in it. Anagrams are meaningless. 13 letters make half of the alphabet. Half of english vocabulary can be made up with a phrase of 13 letters. I mean duh!


----------



## VCheng

The cost of raising children in USA:

https://www.cnpp.usda.gov/tools/CRC_Calculator/


----------



## VCheng




----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Deidara

I am back on this thread to once and for all declare my love for america. The Nova Roma. The nation with 0% ghetto coefficient. Ghetto mentality is the only thing that can make me sick hence my love for this foreign land. Now i know what they meant by Roma Invicta 2000 years ago. Today we can look at USA and say Roma Invicta indeed.


----------



## Penguin

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The cost of raising children in USA:
> 
> https://www.cnpp.usda.gov/tools/CRC_Calculator/


Waaaah! I'm going bankrupt....



Hamartia Antidote said:


> https://www.eia.gov/tools/faqs/faq.cfm?id=97&t=3
> *How much electricity does an American home use?*
> In 2015, the average annual electricity consumption for a U.S. residential utility customer was 10,812 kilowatthours (kWh), an average of 901 kWh per month. Louisiana had the highest annual electricity consumption at 15,435 kWh per residential customer, and Hawaii had the lowest at 6,166 kWh per residential customer.


... TOO MUCH!

_Netherlands_

Listed are

Number of people in houshold
Ave. Annual use
Cost per mont in Euro's
1 / 1,870 kWh / €22
2 / 2,990 kWh / €41
3 / 3,660 kWh / €52
4 / 4,110 kWh / €59
5 / 4,610 kWh / €67
6 / 4,930 kWh / €73

Average per household (all households) 2.970 kWh > €40/mo

Source https://www.nibud.nl/consumenten/energie-en-water/
(also lists water and natural gas usage)

NOTE: Heating and hot water in NL is usually by NATURAL GAS, not by ELECTRICITY. Cooking is by natural gas or electricity. Airco is uncommon. Electricy use depends mostly on use of light and various appliances. We tend to build using brick and (prefab) concrete. We do a lot with double glazing and thermal insulation.

Use of natural gas is primarily dependent on type of dwelling/house (flat, rowhouse-inbetween, rowhouse-corner, two-under-one-roof, free standing) , not so much number of people per household.

About 1/3 of water use is for bathing/showering, and the remainder for clothes washing, toilet flushing and cooking. Dependent on how many persons per household.

Data on Belgium here: http://www.vreg.be/nl/gemiddeld-energieverbruik-van-een-gezin


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Penguin said:


> Waaaah! I'm going bankrupt....
> 
> 
> ... TOO MUCH!
> 
> _Netherlands_
> 
> Listed are
> 
> Number of people in houshold
> Ave. Annual use
> Cost per mont in Euro's
> 1 / 1,870 kWh / €22
> 2 / 2,990 kWh / €41
> 3 / 3,660 kWh / €52
> 4 / 4,110 kWh / €59
> 5 / 4,610 kWh / €67
> 6 / 4,930 kWh / €73
> 
> Average per household (all households) 2.970 kWh > €40/mo
> 
> Source https://www.nibud.nl/consumenten/energie-en-water/
> (also lists water and natural gas usage)
> 
> NOTE: Heating and hot water in NL is usually by NATURAL GAS, not by ELECTRICITY. Cooking is by natural gas or electricity. Airco is uncommon. Electricy use depends mostly on use of light and various appliances. We tend to build using brick and (prefab) concrete. We do a lot with double glazing and thermal insulation.
> 
> Use of natural gas is primarily dependent on type of dwelling/house (flat, rowhouse-inbetween, rowhouse-corner, two-under-one-roof, free standing) , not so much number of people per household.
> 
> About 1/3 of water use is for bathing/showering, and the remainder for clothes washing, toilet flushing and cooking. Dependent on how many persons per household.
> 
> Data on Belgium here: http://www.vreg.be/nl/gemiddeld-energieverbruik-van-een-gezin


Too much?  Well that's our lifestyle.

Air conditioning is the biggest power consumer. ( https://defence.pk/threads/team-usa.306182/page-101#post-8341625 ) As I recall until recently most europeans shunned air conditioning as unnatural and possibly unhealthy. Opening windows was seen as a healthier choice. Plus we all use clothes dryers (79% ) and dishwashers ( 59% ) too which I believe is also shunned in Europe. Plus around 23% of US homes have more than 1 refrigerator ( http://money.cnn.com/2016/05/27/news/economy/23-percent-of-american-homes-have-2-fridges/ ) ...and they are often large ( 0.5 cu meters http://www.theatlantic.com/technolo...why-are-american-refrigerators-so-big/280275/ I personally have 2 refrigerators plus 2 dedicated freezers)

Natural gas is used in about 61% of homes ( but declining in newer home construction http://www.eia.gov/todayinenergy/detail.php?id=7690 ) and can be used for house heating/stoves/water heaters/clothes dryers. It certainly cuts down on the electrical usage.


----------



## Penguin

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> John Glenn, a true American hero, died today:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Glenn


Truely a man who can say 'been there, done that' ;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

http://www.theatlantic.com/technolo...why-are-american-refrigerators-so-big/280275/

*The Huge Chill: Why Are American Refrigerators So Big?*

(*I'm editing this article for brevity since it is very very long)*

When Hurricane Katrina struck New Orleans in 2005, the loss of electricity throughout the city ruined refrigerators even in neighborhoods barely affected by the storm as maggots infested the rotting food left behind in them by fleeing residents. When evacuees returned, they pushed those refrigerators out to the street in the hope that they would eventually be carried away. Many who returned also wrote long, angry messages about the inadequacy of the government’s response to the disaster on the front of these appliances. American refrigerators are just about the only refrigerators in the world large enough to serve as impromptu billboards. They are also inexpensive enough that citizens of all classes either own or have access to one.

*Americans have the biggest refrigerators in the world — 17.5 cubic feet [ 0.50 cu meters] of volume on average*. The size of our refrigerators is followed closely by Canadians while the rest of the world lags far behind. Since our refrigerators run day and night, they use more energy than any other household appliance, which means their size has ramifications for the planet’s rate of global warming. However, the enormous popularity of refrigerators in the United States is an indicator of the value of refrigeration both for preserving the food we buy and for the convenience that comes when such huge machines are stocked. The fact that we put perishable food in the refrigerator (even sometimes when it doesn’t belong there) suggests that we still remember refrigeration’s most basic advantage: to prevent food from spoiling before we consume it.

While the usefulness of refrigerators explains their prevalence, it does not explain their size. Most people would agree that fresh food tastes better than anything that's been kept in a refrigerator for even a short amount of time. So why then would anyone want a weeks' worth of perishable food stored in their kitchen at one time? Are Americans slaves to convenience? While our large refrigerators do limit the number of shopping trips we have to take, they also make it possible for us to consume a much greater variety of foods than we ever did without them in our kitchens.

Americans had an early collective desire for cold things. Starting in the early nineteenth century, entrepreneurs cut ice from lakes and streams in New England and elsewhere; then transported it to warmer climes to sell for a profit. While it took the development of mechanical refrigeration later in the century to coin the term, this was the start of the American “natural ice” industry. In order to make such an industry possible, ice merchants had to develop a market, and they succeeded beyond their wildest dreams. Over the course of the nineteenth century, ice went from a luxury to a necessity for the vast majority of Americans and has remained so ever since. In the early twentieth century, the market for ice developed into a market for large refrigerators to keep all the foodstuffs that ice once preserved. Indeed, a refrigerator is called an icebox because before the development of household refrigeration machines during the 1920s the ice delivery man would drop a block in your “refrigerator” and you would have to try to keep the door closed to prevent it from melting too quickly.

In the course of developing an ice industry, Americans also developed the world’s most efficient cold chains, which now make the stocking of our enormous refrigerators possible. A cold chain is a supply chain that transports and stores temperature sensitive perishable goods. The most visible manifestation of the cold chain is the electric household refrigerator, but that is just its end point. Cold storage warehouses, refrigerated trucks – even the displays in grocery stores – are all part of this poorly understood infrastructure. Perishable goods travel from nearly every point on the globe to nearly every other point, refrigerated at every step of the way.

As cold chains became longer and more complex, having a big refrigerator became increasingly important for taking advantage of the opportunity that this new infrastructure brought. “Proper refrigeration is today an ever increasing necessity,” wrote the Frigidaire refrigerator company in a cookbook it distributed to housewives in 1929:

The rapid growth of population in cities and urban areas has brought dependence upon distant centers of food supply. Meat, for example, travels a great distance before it finally reaches the home. Fresh fruits, vegetables, poultry, milk, butter, eggs and other food products in very few cases enter the home directly from the farm. It is therefore vitally important, with this complex distribution of food, that every home provides proper refrigeration.

The size of our refrigerators, like the food we keep inside them, tells us something about our culture, our lifestyle and our values. If we better appreciate the importance of refrigerators in both the past and the present, then we can place their few adverse effects in their proper context. While refrigerators require energy, so does producing food in the first place or just driving to the supermarket. If food already travels a great distance to reach our homes, then we are lucky to have lots of space in which to preserve it.

http://money.cnn.com/2016/05/27/news/economy/23-percent-of-american-homes-have-2-fridges/

*23% of American homes have 2 (or more) fridges*






Almost 100% of homes have a refrigerator, according to government data. It's the most popular home appliance.

But here's an even more telling stat about the American love affair with this appliance: nearly 1 in 4 U.S. homes have two (or more) fridges.

If you're wondering what people do with so much fridge space, look no further than social media app Instagram. There are over 340,000 Instagram photos right now with the hashtag "fridge." People (mostly Americans) can't wait to show the world how they decorate their fridge with magnets and art or how they fill their fridge with beer or vegetables.

Some people even photograph themselves just standing by the fridge, similar to the way you might take a selfie with a trophy or hot car.

Why Americans need 2 fridges

Retailers have figured out this fridge obsession. HHGregg (HGG)has an entire webpage devoted to "why buy a second fridge (or freezer)." According to HHGregg, fridge number 2 comes in handy if you entertain often, you cook meals ahead of time, you buy groceries in bulk or you have a garden (you need some place to store those herbs and veggies, right?)

The U.S. Energy Information Administration has been tracking refrigerator use by Americans because older fridges need a lot of energy to run.

"Open your refrigerator door and you summon forth more light than the total amount enjoyed by most households in the 18th century," wrote best selling author Bill Bryson in his book "At Home," which chronicles the changes in domestic life.

Fridges use a lot of energy

American fridges are big, especially compared to what's used in Europe, Japan and elsewhere in the world. Nearly all U.S. fridges have at least two doors. Less than 5% are considered "small" (under 14 cubic feet).

Sales of refrigerators plummeted in the Great Recession, but there's been some rebound and retailers are hopeful for more of a bump now that home sales and construction are hot again.

Here's a look at how many American homes have other popular appliances, according to the EIA:

96% have a microwave

90% have a stove [????? Must be higher than this]

82% have a clothes washer

79% have a clothes dryer

60% have a coffee maker

59% have a dishwasher


----------



## Penguin

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Too much?  Well that's our lifestyle.
> 
> Air conditioning is the biggest power consumer. ( https://defence.pk/threads/team-usa.306182/page-101#post-8341625 ) As I recall until recently most europeans shunned air conditioning as unnatural and possibly unhealthy. Opening windows was seen as a healthier choice. Plus we all use clothes dryers (79% ) and dishwashers ( 59% ) too which I believe is also shunned in Europe. Plus around 23% of US homes have more than 1 refrigerator ( http://money.cnn.com/2016/05/27/news/economy/23-percent-of-american-homes-have-2-fridges/ ) ...and they are often large ( 0.5 cu meters http://www.theatlantic.com/technolo...why-are-american-refrigerators-so-big/280275/ I personally have 2 refrigerators plus 2 dedicated freezers)
> 
> Natural gas is used in about 61% of homes ( but declining in newer home construction http://www.eia.gov/todayinenergy/detail.php?id=7690 ) and can be used for house heating/stoves/water heaters/clothes dryers. It certainly cuts down on the electrical usage.



Well, for example, I got a small dishwasher, a washer and a dryer, 2 small fridges, and 1 small freezer, a microwave and an electric oven. It's not like we don't have applicances. But if you go buy appliances here, they are all rated and color coded for energy use. And we do put clothes on the line (indoors or outdoors) whenever we can, so we minimize the apppliance use. We also use energy-efficient lamps, minimize lamp use to where we need it, close curtains early etc. Also, you don't need to heat the house to 21 degrees Celsius, 18-19 does fine and when out during work days thermostat puts is down to 15 automatically.

I don't want to judge on number of appliances for it makes a big difference in how you stock and store whether your foodstore is walking distance or a 60mi drive away.

Lots of Dutch energy use statistics here http://www.pbl.nl/onderwerpen/energie-en-energievoorziening/feiten-en-cijfers
Drop into google translate.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Penguin said:


> Well, for example, I got a small dishwasher, a washer and a dryer, 2 small fridges, and 1 small freezer, a microwave and an electric oven. It's not like we don't have applicances. But if you go buy appliances here, they are all rated and color coded for energy use. And we do put clothes on the line (indoors or outdoors) whenever we can, so we minimize the apppliance use. We also use energy-efficient lamps, minimize lamp use to where we need it, close curtains early etc. Also, you don't need to heat the house to 21 degrees Celsius, 18-19 does fine and when out during work days thermostat puts is down to 15 automatically.
> 
> I don't want to judge on number of appliances for it makes a big difference in how you stock and store whether your foodstore is walking distance or a 60mi drive away.
> 
> Lots of Dutch energy use statistics here http://www.pbl.nl/onderwerpen/energie-en-energievoorziening/feiten-en-cijfers
> Drop into google translate.



The basic problem is electricity is relatively not THAT expensive as to actually cause people to look for the most energy efficient devices. While it is great to have a blue Energy Star label on an appliance





(and all large appliances have yearly average electricity cost yellow stickers on them);




people are going to overlook it and go straight for the features because energy expense is not a big deal in many parts of the country.

Typical refrigerator, stoves, dishwashers, clothes washers, and dryers in US homes are also on the large size.

I think my microwave is in the ~1400watt range. All 4 of my refrigerator/freezers are > 17.5 cubic feet [0.5 cu meters] (although I believe some had the Energy Star stickers). My washer/dryer are super capacity plus. With stuff like that and well over 100 LED lightbulbs in my house *my electricity bill was $108 this month* (and that's with all my outdoor Christmas lights, outdoor house lights, and landscape lighting on > 12 hours day) and two large 275W warm mist humidifiers in my kids' rooms running all night (yes, I should do the whole house humidifier thing)

I have a dual zone programmable thermostat that we leave at ~70 degrees (which is ~21C). When we aren't home it shuts off.

$108 bucks...meh I'm not too worried. Plus this shows why solar is not being adopted quickly in some areas. The price of solar panels and the limited amount of electricity they generate would take decades to recover their cost compared to the grid.


----------



## Penguin

I think the US problem is more with how they build homes and the degree to which these are insulated i.e. with heating/cooling.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Penguin said:


> I think the US problem is more with how they build homes and the degree to which these are insulated i.e. with heating/cooling.



Well the homes here range from those built today to those built 200 years ago, So you are really going to have a wide spread on tech. My home is relatively new and has double pane windows and fiberglass insulation in all the walls plus was completely wrapped in the Tyvex plastic air-block stuff. My exterior walls are certainly not cold to the touch. I definitely have too many large windows in my home (5 just in my bedroom) and since a live in the frigid NorthEast that isn't an optimal setup. At least it's on the south side of the house so I get the sun.


----------



## Penguin

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well the homes here range from those built today to those built 200 years ago, So you are really going to have a wide spread on tech. My home is relatively new and has double pane windows and fiberglass insulation in all the walls plus was completely wrapped in the Tyvex plastic air-block stuff. My exterior walls are definitely not cold to the touch. I definitely have too many large windows in my home (5 just in my bedroom) and since a live in the frigid NorthEast that isn't an optimal setup. At least it's on the south side of the house so I get the sun.


Homes here can go back more than 200 years, mind you.





http://eyeonhousing.org/2014/02/the-age-of-the-housing-stock-by-state/

According to the latest 2013 American Housing Survey (AHS), published by the Department of Housing and Urban Development, the median age of owner-occupied homes is 37 years old, compared to only 27 years old in 1993.









60% of owner occupied housing is younger than 35 years old.
http://eyeonhousing.org/2015/08/the-aging-housing-stock-2/



*All buildings in the Netherlands, shaded by year of construction*
*http://code.waag.org/buildings/*
All 9,866,539 buildings in the Netherlands, shaded according to year of construction. Data from BAG (January 2015), via CitySDK LD API. Dark blue is youngest, dark red is oldest.

See also *http://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/statistics-explained/index.php/Housing_statistics*


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Penguin said:


> Homes here can go back more than 200 years, mind you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://eyeonhousing.org/2014/02/the-age-of-the-housing-stock-by-state/
> 
> According to the latest 2013 American Housing Survey (AHS), published by the Department of Housing and Urban Development, the median age of owner-occupied homes is 37 years old, compared to only 27 years old in 1993.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60% of owner occupied housing is younger than 35 years old.
> http://eyeonhousing.org/2015/08/the-aging-housing-stock-2/
> 
> 
> 
> *All buildings in the Netherlands, shaded by year of construction*
> *http://code.waag.org/buildings/*
> All 9,866,539 buildings in the Netherlands, shaded according to year of construction. Data from BAG (January 2015), via CitySDK LD API. Dark blue is youngest, dark red is oldest.
> 
> See also *http://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/statistics-explained/index.php/Housing_statistics*



Hey no doubt you have older buildings since you guys have been around longer than us. Our cities are full of old buildings that are too expensive to tear down (which I'm sure is the case with you guys). Plus we didn't have any nasty wars to wreck them. My parent's house was built in 1880 but is assessed at $2M. Untouchable. Your only option is to fix them up and that can be just as pricey as a new home.

They tore down a house in the suburbs built in the 1950's to build mine. It wasn't cheap by any means but not $2M.


----------



## VCheng

Another great American says goodbye:

http://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture/celebrity/mary-tyler-moore-television-legend-dead-80-n712146

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Tyler_Moore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

==========================================


----------



## VCheng

http://www.thedailymeal.com/cook/america-s-best-grocery-stores-2017

*America’s Best Grocery Stores 2017*
Jan 23, 2017 | 3:46 pm
By
The Daily Meal Staff
In terms of buying food, two 2017 trends are superseding the rest: technology and transparency







TDM

What are the best, you ask? We’ve certainly got out favorites. Here’s our list of America’s best grocery stores to serve you in 2017.

*In terms of buying food, two 2017 trends are superseding the rest: technology and transparency.
*
Cooking — and therefore grocery shopping — is becoming more and more of an experience rather than a chore. This trend gave rise to meal kit delivery systems like 
*Blue Apron*, Purple Carrot, and Plated. Similarly, supermarket chain Giant rolled out its own version of meal kits in early 2016, and *Campbell’s, Tyson, and Hersey’s brands are on the start-ups’ heels, too*. Online-based grocery shopping with delivery or curbside pickup is also gaining popularity. Consequently, we’ve begun to drift toward ultra-convenient, technology-driven grocery shopping experiences.

(This rise in technology-based grocery shopping also begs the question of whether we should place Amazon Fresh and Fresh Direct this list. Well, perhaps next year.)

In addition to the tech trend, consumers are continuing to seek out fresher, less processed products. To this point, *grocery store expert John Karolefski reports that* “nearly 30,000 grocery products will bear a new *SmartLabel* on packages by the end of 2017 to give consumers easy access to detailed information about what they are buying.” Additionally, according to a study by *Consumer Goods*, 26 percent of millennials usually stay on the *store perimeter* — that is to say, millennial shoppers stay in the produce, meat, and dairy sections and only visit select center-store aisles during stock-up trips.

It is therefore increasingly important to consumers to *shop at the right grocery store*, one that not only fulfills their needs with *well-labeled*, quality produce but also provides a better, more convenient shopper experience. So what are the best, you ask? We’ve certainly got out favorites. Here’s our list of America’s best *grocery stores* to serve you in 2017.

*#25 Kroger*

*#24 WinCo Foods*

*#23 Piggly Wiggly*

*#22 Winn-Dixie*

*#21 Giant Eagle*

*#20 Hy-Vee*

*#19 Stop & Shop*

*#18 Safeway*

*#17 Market Basket*

*#16 Balducci's*

*#15 Wegmans*

*#14 Hannaford Brothers Company*

*#13 The Fresh Market*

*#12 Giant Food*

*#11 Aldi*

*#10 New Seasons Market*

*#9 Sprouts Farmers Market*

*#8 Berkeley Bowl Marketplace*

*#7 H-E-B*

*#6 Jungle Jim’s International Market*

*#5 Publix*

*#4 Stew Leonard's*

*#3 Walmart Supercenters*

*#2 Trader Joe's*

*#1 Whole Foods* *Markets*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Additionally, according to a study by *Consumer Goods*, 26 percent of millennials usually stay on the *store perimeter* — that is to say, millennial shoppers stay in the produce, meat, and dairy sections and only visit select center-store aisles during stock-up trips.



They got that correct. I'm a perimeter shopper. About 95% of the stuff I buy needs to be refrigerated.



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> *#17 Market Basket*


That's right...climbing the charts baby!!



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> *#15 Wegmans*


Hmm...expected it to be higher



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> *#14 Hannaford Brothers Company*


WTF??? This place has nothing to offer. Every time I walk in this place I walk out empty handed.


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> They got that correct. I'm a perimeter shopper. About 95% of the stuff I buy needs to be refrigerated.
> 
> 
> That's right...climbing the charts baby!!
> 
> 
> Hmm...expected it to be higher
> 
> 
> WTF??? This place has nothing to offer. Every time I walk in this place I walk out empty handed.



The ranking included the use of technology, not just quality of the goods. Personally, I would rank Wegman's at #1, all things considered.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The ranking included the use of technology, not just quality of the goods. Personally, I would rank Wegman's at #1, all things considered.



LOL then Hannaford's should be #500.


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL then Hannaford's should be #500.



Hey, it is not that bad, it is just that there are many more far better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Hey, it is not that bad, it is just that there are many more far better.



Well I guess I have to give Aldi another chance.





 I have been in there about 3 times and thought a Family Dollar was probably 100 times nicer. BTW every time I went (on Saturdays) I was the only person in the store. I think that speaks volumes. The MarketBasket 1.5 miles away from it is so packed you can't even find a parking spot.

Your opinion?


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well I guess I have to give Aldi another chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in there about 3 times and thought a Family Dollar was probably 100 times nicer. BTW every time I went (on Saturdays) I was the only person in the store. I think that speaks volumes.
> 
> Your opinion?



Aldi is excellent on price, and not much else, in my view.


----------



## Somali-Turk

The Most Powerful Nation in the whole World.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Today, Feb 27, is National Strawberry Day:

http://www.forkly.com/food/national-strawberry-day-celebrate-with-5-delicious-recipes/


----------



## Vergennes

@LA se Karachi @Syed.Ali.Haider @Hamartia Antidote @Nilgiri

I always wondered why fire engines in north america were so big and voluminous compared to pretty much everywhere in the world,including the good ol' Europe.














I know you guys love big things,but isn't that exaggerated ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LA se Karachi

Vergennes said:


> @LA se Karachi @Syed.Ali.Haider @Hamartia Antidote @Nilgiri
> 
> I always wondered why fire engines in north america were so big and voluminous compared to pretty much everywhere in the world,including the good ol' Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you guys love big things,but isn't that exaggerated ?



Big and beautiful, baby. 

Nice picture of the engine from the LAFD, by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Vergennes said:


> I always wondered why fire engines in north america were so big and voluminous compared to pretty much everywhere in the world,including the good ol' Europe.



The standards of road access are different, so bigger trucks carrying more equipment and also water in some cases are possible in USA but not in Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Vergennes said:


> @LA se Karachi @Syed.Ali.Haider @Hamartia Antidote @Nilgiri
> 
> I always wondered why fire engines in north america were so big and voluminous compared to pretty much everywhere in the world,including the good ol' Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you guys love big things,but isn't that exaggerated ?



Essentially the fire chiefs in US and Canada are like sheriffs and are responsible for large spread out cities compared to Europe. They have thus maintained the doctrine of having copious capacity per firefighting unit....mostly because thats how the factories that make such vehicles were developed and tooled/died for as I explain in next paragraph. 

It was furthered somewhat by the growth rates of cities + suburbs that were being forecasted in the 50s and 60s (post WW2 generation) for later when the major policies were being set out for firefighting, policing etc (given land is more at a premium in a city compared to equipment).....that did not really materialise as projected....but its even more expensive to go back and re-acquire/replace/re-tool everything....spare capacity never hurt anyone in such matters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

Whole Foods is vastly overpriced IMHO

Wegmans & Giant


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Vergennes said:


> @LA se Karachi @Syed.Ali.Haider @Hamartia Antidote @Nilgiri
> 
> I always wondered why fire engines in north america were so big and voluminous compared to pretty much everywhere in the world,including the good ol' Europe.
> 
> 
> I know you guys love big things,but isn't that exaggerated ?



As people have mentioned I think the key to its larger size is it actually carries lots of water (like 5700 liters). It uses that reservoir exclusively if there are no fire hydrants nearby.
Here's some kid friendly videos showing the internal layouts...








Oh and don't every make the mistake of hitting one with your car. They are built like a tank. My brother hit one and messed up his car. Meanwhile the fire engine didn't have a scratch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

KAL-EL said:


> Whole Foods is vastly overpriced IMHO
> 
> Wegmans & Giant


Wegmans & Costco


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

KAL-EL said:


> Whole Foods is vastly overpriced IMHO
> 
> Wegmans & Giant



Market Basket and BJ's Wholesale Club.
There's a Wegmans near the Market Basket I shop in and it doesn't have as much business.


----------



## VCheng

Mugwop said:


> Wegmans & Costco



A good combination, the first for quality, the second for bulk purchases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Mugwop said:


> Wegmans & Costco



Wegmans  but I don't do bulk purchasing, so no Costco for me. Although I know there are a lot of Costco fans out there.

In the end, it's all a matter of the specific individual's needs and locations related to The Shopper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

KAL-EL said:


> Wegmans  but I don't do bulk purchasing,
> .








My bulk place is so nice it has happy happy rainbows leading to it!!!
I snapped this myself last week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Hamartia Antidote said:


> My bulk place is so nice it has happy happy rainbows leading to it!!!
> I snapped this myself last week.



Well one certainly can't compete with that added benefit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LA se Karachi

What is Wegmans?


----------



## LA se Karachi

Aylith said:


> It's an East Coast grocery chain, similar to Food Lion or Giant, Publix, Kroger or Albertsons.
> 
> Stores are entirely in the East.
> 
> View attachment 382025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have them here in Virginia, in fact this (picture below) is my local one, and they're nice, but I prefer to do my shopping at Trader Joe's or Lidl, having a more European diet.




 Nice. I had never heard of it. I see it's purely an East Coast thing. I'll try to go to one next time I'm on that side of the country.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

LA se Karachi said:


> Nice. I had never heard of it. I see it's purely an East Coast thing. I'll try to go to one next time I'm on that side of the country.



It seems to have taken the "store brand" to an extreme. Think of Trader Joe's on a very large scale but with very good prices. You aren't going to see 10 brands of say peanut butter or a whole aisle of your favorite cereals on the shelves. They carry some but they want you to buy store brands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

March 8 is *International Women's Day*, also celebrated in USA:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Women's_Day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Due to the way dates are written in USA, today is National Pi Day (3.14):

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pi_Day

(The rest of the world celebrates Pi Approximation Day (22.7).)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Augusta National

http://www.scottishgolfhistory.org/news/how-many-golf-holes-are-there-in-the-world/
2015
....
These half a million golf holes are spread over *34,011 golf facilities round the world,* giving an average of 17 holes per facility! What this means is that there are still a large number of 9-hole courses that are almost, but not quite, made up for by the number of facilities with two or more golf courses.
.....
The report compiled by NGF in America shows *the United States of America has, by far, the most golf courses in the world – 15,372* - although this is down from its peak of 16,052


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

(No, this is in Dubai)

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/08/23/sports/tennis/23tennis-courts-photoessay.html
*Tennis, Anywhere?*

*The United States has an estimated 250,000 courts* to accommodate 28 million Americans who play tennis, according to the United States Tennis Association’s latest statistics. Even in such a big and sprawling country, a few of those courts are going to end up in unusual places.

So you shouldn’t be surprised to find one tucked into Grand Central Terminal, or overlooking Alcatraz. You can stumble on a clay court hidden amid apartment complexes in Brooklyn. Or one carved out of a family farm in Iowa. That one’s a grass court, naturally.

You can give tennis a try at the same courts as the Williams sisters did or at the International Tennis Hall of Fame. Or next to an oil field in Texas or on the shores of Lake George.And you can play them without breaking the bank. Most of the courts featured here are open to the public.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Chuck Berry, Legend Of Rock 'N' Roll, Dies At 90
*
March 18, 2017
ALLISON KEYES





Chuck Berry in 1958, posing with his Gibson hollow-body electric guitar.
Michael Ochs Archives/Getty Images

*Legendary musician Chuck Berry, who was central to the development of rock 'n' roll beginning in the '50s with indelible hits like "Roll Over Beethoven," "Rock and Roll Music" and "Johnny B. Goode," died today in St. Charles County, Mo. He was 90 years old.* His death was confirmed by the St. Charles County, Mo., police department.

Charles Edward Berry grew up in Saint Louis, Mo., as the fourth of six children, developing a career that epitomized a bad-boy image, which musicians have tried to cop ever since. Berry was the real thing. He spent time in reform school for robbery at 18 (with a nonfunctional pistol, he claimed), went to prison for income tax evasion and transported a minor across state lines for quote "immoral purposes."

Initially beginning his career as a beautician with a lifelong interest in music (he first performed in high school), Berry began to slowly ease towards the St. Louis nightlife scene in the early '50s as a member of the Johnnie Johnson trio. As a solo musician, he emulated the smooth vocals of his idol Nat King Cole and admired the gritty blues of another idol, Muddy Waters.






"And I listened to him for his entire set," Mr. Berry recalled to NPR in 2000 of seeing Muddy Waters in Chicago. "When he was over, I went up to him, I asked him for his autograph and told him that I played guitar. 'How do you get in touch with a record company?' He said, 'Why don't you go see Leonard Chess over on 47th?' "

So early Monday morning, Berry made his way to Chess Records and positioned himself in a store across the street. When Leonard Chess arrived, Berry ran over and made his pitch. Chess was impressed by the young man's self-confidence and told him to come back with a tape of his own material. Berry returned the following week, bringing with him the other members of the trio, pianist Johnnie Johnson and drummer Eddie Hardy, and four new songs.

Searching for a name for his first hit on Chess Records, "Maybellene," pianist Johnnie Johnson told NPR that "we looked up on the windowsill, and there was a mascara box up there with 'Maybelline' written on it. And Leonard Chess said, 'Why don't we name the damn thing "Maybellene"?'" The record was the first by a black artist to outsell covers of it by white musicians (and led to a three-decade battle over its credits). Berry's first — and only — chart-topping hit came in 1972, with the louche novelty single "My Ding-A-Ling."

*Through the late '50s and '60s Berry defined the contours of rock 'n' roll and, along with peers like Little Richard and James Brown, the full-throttle energy on stage that this still-developing high-tempo, electrified style of blues required. His work influenced nearly every popular musician that came after.*

A recording of "Johnny B. Goode" was included on the interstellar Voyager spacecrafts' famed "Golden Record" — it left our solar system in 2013.

*"Writing a song can be a peculiar task," he wrote in Chuck Berry: The Autobiography. "The kind of music I like then, thereafter, right now and forever, is the kind I heard when I was a teenager. So the guitar styles of Carl Hogan, T-Bone Walker, Charlie Christian and Elmore James, not to leave out many of my peers who I've heard on the road, must be the total of what is called Chuck Berry's style."*

*As John Lennon once put it, "If you tried to give rock 'n' roll another name, you might have called it Chuck Berry."*

Six years ago Berry's health began to decline, though he maintained his signature defiance even then, refusing an ambulance and leaving the theater on his own after collapsing onstage.

Berry announced a record last October at the age of 90 following a 38-year hiatus. "This record is dedicated to my beloved Toddy," said Berry at this time of its announcement in reference to, Themetta, his wife of 68 years. "My darlin' I'm growing old! I've worked on this record for a long time. Now I can hang up my shoes!"



Here are Chuck Berry's two other hits:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamartia Antidote



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Russian vlogger "Real Russia" comes to the US for a visit https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUkt0wzOLfgmPoLAAwkbHYQ





I think this is some great footage of suburban US housing as he is walking around a neighborhood during Halloween.





7:48 Some truly spectacular footage of the mountainous areas of Utah and Colorado from the highway. Definitely a thumbs up!





More scenery and some short Las Vegas clips.





Spectacular Yosemite National Park footage





His quick wrapup.

Seems like another happy traveler!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

A South African vlogger "SerpentZA" *who has been living in China for the past 10 years* comes to the US with his Chinese wife for a visit: https://www.youtube.com/user/serpentza

He drives from the West Coast to the East Coast and then back again in an early 1990's Chevy Corvette (which kept a perpetual grin on his face). Lots of scenic footage and some aerial drone shots. Lots of comparisons of life in China vs US.

Seems some of his videos have had to have the sound cut out of the beginning since he was playing copyrighted music in his intros. So the first minute or so is now dead silent.































As with the Russian guy it seems like we have another happy traveler!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

"SerpentZA" US trip continued...


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

More from the "Real Russia" vlogger driving around the US.




forward to time 11:30 where he talks about his impression of US housing





This guy is great. He switches rental cars often just to experience different types.
More driving on the road system which he says is amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

USA is still the magnet:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> USA is still the magnet:
> 
> View attachment 387082



Lol Russia sends 11M people overseas and then imports 10M replacements?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Lol Russia sends 11M people overseas and then imports 10M replacements?



It is a relative ladder. The type of people making up those numbers is very different.


----------



## Russell

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Lol Russia sends 11M people overseas and *then imports 10M replacements?*


Historically...why not? Lots of immigrants have gone to Russia from surrounding countries over the decades.


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

http://www.statemaster.com/graph/trn_bri_tot_num-transportation-bridges-total-number

*DEFINITION:* Total number of bridges.

Showing latest available data.
*Rank * *States



* *Amount



*
# 1 *Texas*: 48,492
# 2 *Ohio*: 27,901
# 3 *Illinois*: 25,661
# 4 *Kansas*: 25,620
# 5 *Iowa*: 24,992
# 6 *Missouri*: 23,787
# 7 *California*: 23,764
# 8 *Oklahoma*: 23,249
# 9 *Pennsylvania*: 22,176
# 10 *Tennessee*: 19,490
# 11 *Indiana*: 18,138
# 12 *New York*: 17,382
# 13 *North Carolina*: 17,193
# 14 *Mississippi*: 16,830
# 15 *Alabama*: 15,715
# 16  *Nebraska*: 15,455
# 17 *Georgia*: 14,456
# 18 *Wisconsin*: 13,651
# 19 *Kentucky*: 13,523
# 20 *Louisiana*: 13,394
# 21 *Virginia*: 13,055
# 22 *Minnesota*: 12,975
# 23 *Arkansas*: 12,451
# 24 *Florida*: 11,451
# 25 *Michigan*: 10,654
# 26 *South Carolina*: 9,149
# 27 *Colorado*: 8,097
# 28 *Washington*: 7,427
# 29 *Oregon*: 7,202
# 30 *Arizona*: 6,955
# 31 *West Virginia*: 6,862
# 32 *New Jersey*: 6,377
# 33 *South Dakota*: 5,966
# 34 *Montana*: 5,098
# 35 *Massachusetts*: 4,999
# 36 *Maryland*: 4,994
# 37 *North Dakota*: 4,518
# 38 *Connecticut*: 4,172
# 39 *Idaho*: 4,053
# 40 *New Mexico*: 3,835
# 41 *Wyoming*: 3,038
# 42 *Utah*: 2,793
# 43 *Vermont*: 2,686
# 44 *Maine*: 2,364
# 45 *New Hampshire*: 2,352
# 46 *Nevada*: 1,612
# 47 *Alaska*: 1,174
# 48 *Hawaii*: 1,097
# 49 *Delaware*: 841
# 50 *Rhode Island*: 748
# 51 *District of Columbia*: 247

*Total*: *590,111 *

*Well if every bridge was only 10 feet wide and we aligned them all up next to each other that would be a 1117 mile wide bridge. That would stretch across 40% of the country.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Mosque in united States Air Force Academy, Cadet Area.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The smiling "Real Russia" man is back in the US for a second trip! (which angered his faithful Russian viewers so much he had to create a new channel to post them on)
LOL! Maybe he'll move here!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Take a helicopter tour!!!





Las Vegas





Miami Beach





Hawaii





New York City

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Divergent

Theme parks, food is portions are way too big and movies launch there first *sighs*


----------



## LA se Karachi



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VCheng

Memorial Day is coming up this weekend, being celebrated on the last Monday in May:

http://www.usmemorialday.org/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LA se Karachi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## IronHeart




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

IronHeart said:


>



LOL! That's not the original Dodge commercial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

This is a very interesting project with which many here will identify:

http://roadtrips.saada.org/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The GOAT Tom Brady and his gaudy, 5th ring. Gluttony, at its best lol. Rings have 283 diamonds each.....never knew Bob Kraft was such a savage troll! Greatest comeback in superbowl history being down 28 - 3............... get it?  No cheating this year, but still a lot of haters!  They'll probably repeat next year. This was arguably the best superbowl since I've been watching since the early '80's.


----------



## IronHeart

Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL! That's not the original Dodge commercial.


I know .


----------



## VCheng

Everybody have a great July 4th Celebration!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deidara

American cyberfriends @Hamartia Antidote @KAL-EL and others as well. I wonder if you guys can do something for me. I am 31 and have only another 20 years in me. I want to use all of this time trying to access the dark side. It will take complete submersion. I can't allow my mind to go elsewhere for even a single second. And this focus must remain for all of these twenty years because no amount of time is enough. If even an inch of dark power can be sourced the windfall in this world will be immense. We are talking billions here.
But my mother is the problem. She has always been sabotaging my life and complete submersion is impossible while living with her. One can ask but how can a simple person sabotage such a huge thing. Well the answer is that it's just like pulling the plug on a big powerful machine. Just like a massive machine can be made unworkable by doing something as simple as pulling the plug, my mother can ruin my launch by doing the simplest of stupidities.
Now that's where good old america comes in. Because only Americans can believe in the possibilities of complete servitude to a purpose and especially a spiritual purpose like this.
What I want is a wife. Because you see all this behavior of my mother towards me has a sexual basis. If I marry and live with my wife she will start treating me normally and let be. But the problem is that I have to have complete submersion and focus and don't have an iota of attention to spare. And sx is totally out of question. There is nothing in the world more earthly than sx and one has to give it up completely if one wants to reach the heavens. So I want a fake wife. Who will legally be my wife and live with me but there will be no marital relationship between us. I say all this to Americans cause only they lie on a plane high enough to believe in the utility of such an arrangement. Now this prospective "wife" has a good deal on the table. First she will be able to live in another country free of cost cause she will be living in my home. She can do whatever she wants, like go out there have relationships with other men and have a good time. She can think of my home as a guest house or she can think of this marriage as an open marriage. And as soon as I have enough money to rent my own house we'll terminate this contract and she can vacate my house. And I'll have enough money soon enough. Maybe in a year. So all she has to do is shield me from my mother for a year and I'll pay her 1 million dollars. This payment will be made within 2 to 3 years cause that's the time fame for me making a million dollars.
So can you guys think of some woman around you will take this deal. It's a one year all expenses paid vacation after all.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Deidara said:


> American cyberfriends @Hamartia Antidote @KAL-EL and others as well. I wonder if you guys can do something for me. I am 31 and have only another 20 years in me. I want to use all of this time trying to access the dark side. It will take complete submersion. I can't allow my mind to go elsewhere for even a single second. And this focus must remain for all of these twenty years because no amount of time is enough. If even an inch of dark power can be sourced the windfall in this world will be immense. We are talking billions here.
> But my mother is the problem. She has always been sabotaging my life and complete submersion is impossible while living with her. One can ask but how can a simple person sabotage such a huge thing. Well the answer is that it's just like pulling the plug on a big powerful machine. Just like a massive machine can be made unworkable by doing something as simple as pulling the plug, my mother can ruin my launch by doing the simplest of stupidities.
> Now that's where good old america comes in. Because only Americans can believe in the possibilities of complete servitude to a purpose and especially a spiritual purpose like this.
> What I want is a wife. Because you see all this behavior of my mother towards me has a sexual basis. If I marry and live with my wife she will start treating me normally and let be. But the problem is that I have to have complete submersion and focus and don't have an iota of attention to spare. And sx is totally out of question. There is nothing in the world more earthly than sx and one has to give it up completely if one wants to reach the heavens. So I want a fake wife. Who will legally be my wife and live with me but there will be no marital relationship between us. I say all this to Americans cause only they lie on a plane high enough to believe in the utility of such an arrangement. Now this prospective "wife" has a good deal on the table. First she will be able to live in another country free of cost cause she will be living in my home. She can do whatever she wants, like go out there have relationships with other men and have a good time. She can think of my home as a guest house or she can think of this marriage as an open marriage. And as soon as I have enough money to rent my own house we'll terminate this contract and she can vacate my house. And I'll have enough money soon enough. Maybe in a year. So all she has to do is shield me from my mother for a year and I'll pay her 1 million dollars. This payment will be made within 2 to 3 years cause that's the time fame for me making a million dollars.
> So can you guys think of some woman around you will take this deal. It's a one year all expenses paid vacation after all.



First of all do not despair my friend as you are not alone. We receive similar questions every day from developing (and some developed) countries from people talking of their utter misery.

Unfortunately we can not recommend any women from the USA to you . You have to keep in mind 10's of millions of people are fighting to get into this country each year (thousands even dying before they even make it to the US border) and relatively few want to leave . Even paying them large sums to leave doesn't appeal to them. Life is pretty nice here.

Your best bet is somebody local.Maybe from Balochistan. If somebody from Pakistan will not do then you can try neighboring countries.

If you can hold out a few years for the CPEC railroad you will have access to millions of smart but poor Chinese women (living on $2/day is horrific even if it is considered above the poverty level) who are desperately trying to flee China for better lives. My wife fled China...so I can talk from experience. Surprisingly many Chinese women actually find Chinese men unappealing  so you should have your pick  (well as long as you are not extremely dark skinned. If around Imran Khan shade you are . If darker  you can try skin whitener)! Plus I think you are allowed multiple wives..that's even better than here!





Here's a Chinese woman who knew marrying a foreigner would outrage her parents and cause them to disown her..but she didn't want to marry a Chinese man. She married the foreigner anyway...and she will be moving out of China soon.

Good luck you lucky guy !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

*Typhoid Fever near eradication in the US*







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typhoid_fever

*Typhoid fever*, also known simply as *typhoid*, is a bacterial infection due to _Salmonella_ typhi that causes symptoms which may vary from mild to severe and usually begin six to thirty days after exposure.Often there is a gradual onset of a high fever over several days.Weakness, abdominal pain, constipation, and headaches also commonly occur.Diarrhea is uncommon and vomiting is not usually severe.Some people develop a skin rash with rose colored spots. In severe cases there may be confusion. Without treatment symptoms may last weeks or months. Other people may carry the bacterium without being affected; however, they are still able to spread the disease to others.Typhoid fever is a type of enteric fever along with paratyphoid fever.
......

Sanitation and hygiene are important to prevent typhoid. Typhoid does not affect animals other than humans. Typhoid can only spread in environments where human feces are able to come into contact with food or drinking water. Careful food preparation and washing of hands are crucial to prevent typhoid. Industrialization, and in particular, the invention of the automobile, contributed greatly to the elimination of typhoid fever, as it eliminated the public health hazards associated with having horse manure in the public street which led to large number of flies.

https://www.cdc.gov/typhoid-fever/sources.html
Typhoid fever is a life-threatening illness caused by the bacterium Salmonella Typhi. An estimated 5,700 cases occur each year in the United States. Most cases (up to 75%) are acquired while traveling internationally. Typhoid fever is still common in the developing world, where it affects about 21.5 million people each year.

Typhoid fever can be prevented and can usually be treated with antibiotics. If you are planning to travel outside the United States, you should know about typhoid fever and what steps you can take to protect yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/219174/map-of-all-the-places-in-north-america-where-nobody-lives/

"As of the 2010 census, the United States consists of 11,078,300 Census Blocks. Of them, 4,871,270 blocks totaling 4.61 million square kilometers were reported to have no population living inside them. Despite having a population of more than 310 million people, 47 percent of the USA remains unoccupied. Green shading indicates unoccupied Census Blocks. A single inhabitant is enough to omit a block from shading."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VCheng

Nothing quite like a summer Sunday afternoon drive in Western NY: Corvette, curves, waterfalls and shortie shorts. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunday_drive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Nothing quite like a summer Sunday afternoon drive in Western NY: Corvette, curves, waterfalls and shortie shorts.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunday_drive



Plus Sunday BBQ's.

I went over to a friend's house today for a BBQ. He has a swimming pool INSIDE his house. Not like a glassed-in or screened-in one attached to the side of the house where you could see it. No, it was under the roofline and it was a big pool (probably 20x80). I was shocked when I walked into his house as there it was 20 feet from the back door. Totally unexpected. I did a WTF!!!! He even had outdoor patio furniture inside his house. Apparently it is heated and he swims year 'round.


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Plus Sunday BBQ's.
> 
> I went over to a friend's house today for a BBQ. He has a swimming pool INSIDE his house. Not like a glassed-in or screened-in one attached to the side of the house where you could see it. No, it was under the roofline and it was a big pool (probably 20x80. I was shocked when I walked into his house as there it was 20 feet from the back door. Totally unexpected. I did a WTF!!!! He even had outdoor patio furniture inside his house. Apparently it is heated and he swims year 'round.



Bikinis win over tank tops and shortie shorts, any day of the week!


----------



## KAL-EL

I totally heart Sunday BBQ's 

Or barbecues on pretty much any summer day for that matter


----------



## Vergennes

Out of curiosity,from which state are our American PDFers from ? 







@Hamartia Antidote @F-22Raptor @KAL-EL @AMDR @Syed.Ali.Haider @RabzonKhan 

@LA se Karachi Not sure about you,I think it begins with Calif and ends with ornia.. yee you know,that state with a bear on its flag...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Submariner

Vergennes said:


> Out of curiosity,from which state are our American PDFers from ?
> 
> View attachment 414571



From: Oregon.
Live in: Virginia.
Work in: D.C. (sometimes Maryland).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

Vergennes said:


> Out of curiosity,from which state are our American PDFers from ?
> 
> View attachment 414571


I'm from and still live in the state of Pennsylvania.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

Vergennes said:


> Out of curiosity,from which state are our


I'm from Tennessee.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Vergennes said:


> Out of curiosity,from which state are our American PDFers from ?
> 
> View attachment 414571
> 
> 
> @Hamartia Antidote @F-22Raptor @KAL-EL @AMDR @Syed.Ali.Haider @RabzonKhan
> 
> @LA se Karachi Not sure about you,I think it begins with Calif and ends with ornia.. yee you know,that state with a bear on its flag...



Noo Yoik, also known as New York.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMDR

Vergennes said:


> Out of curiosity,from which state are our American PDFers from ?


F L O R I D A

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Vergennes said:


> Out of curiosity,from which state are our American PDFers from ?
> 
> View attachment 414571
> 
> 
> @Hamartia Antidote @F-22Raptor @KAL-EL @AMDR @Syed.Ali.Haider @RabzonKhan
> 
> @LA se Karachi Not sure about you,I think it begins with Calif and ends with ornia.. yee you know,that state with a bear on its flag...



Massachusetts...home of the original revolutionary war terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

AMDR said:


> F L O R I D A
> View attachment 414579



Love escaping the brutal cold of NE and get some black-tip and spinner action in Islamorada and the Keys. 






Some Spanish Mackerel






And a lot of other good stuff. Nothing like FLA, even for this Taxachusettsian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Love escaping the brutal cold of NE and get some black-tip and spinner action in Islamorada and the Keys.
> 
> And a lot of other good stuff. Nothing like FLA, even for this Taxachusettsian.



Ah a future snowbird ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snowbird_(person) ) in the making! Pretty common for NE retired people to have a condo on the water in Florida. They can go fly down to it in the winter but because the summer is too hot they come back up.



Gomig-21 said:


> even for this Taxachusettsian.



haha I was also going to write Taxachusettsian...but we've actually fallen out of the top 10 for high income tax. Ours is a 5% flat tax. But some have variable...California scales up to 13%! So we're not that bad anymore. 

https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...se-states-where-you-pay-most-taxes/100064034/

Of course that's only part of the picture..our property taxes are still high (mine is > $10K).

https://wallethub.com/edu/states-with-the-highest-and-lowest-property-taxes/11585/


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> haha I was also going to write Taxachusettsian...but we've actually fallen out of the top 10 for high income tax. Ours is a 5% flat tax. But some have variable...California scales up to 13%! So we're not that bad anymore.



You'd think that would ease the pain, but it doesn't!

Speaking of Revolutionaries, how about them Patriots? Another Super Bowl repeat?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> You'd think that would ease the pain, but it doesn't!
> 
> Speaking of Revolutionaries, how about them Patriots? Another Super Bowl repeat?



I prefer to stick with fatalism/gloom/doom when it come to the Patriots...it seems to lead to more Super Bowl wins. 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/nfl-season-2014.329971/page-6#post-7508765

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/nfl-season-2014.329971/page-7#post-8853141





A coyote ran in front of my car today. 3PM in the afternoon. Didn't hit it but quite shocking to see one in Cambridge. There seems to be a rabbit population explosion this year so that may be leading to a coyote population growth.

*What's with all the rabbits showing up around Boston?*
https://www.bostonglobe.com/lifesty...t-bunnytown/cWn12dnTUCjdDUGS76xqXI/story.html




A rabbit running across the sidewalk at the State House in downtown Boston.


----------



## Mugwop

I am from Bronx NY but lived in maryland and virginia for 2 years while working in DC.



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Noo Yoik, also known as New York.


What borough?


----------



## VCheng

Mugwop said:


> I am from Bronx NY but lived in maryland and virginia for 2 years while working in DC.
> 
> 
> What borough?



How cute. There is much _more _New York _outside _the city!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> A coyote ran in front of my car today. 3PM in the afternoon. Didn't hit it but quite shocking to see one in Cambridge. There seems to be a rabbit population explosion this year so that may be leading to a coyote population growth.



That does seem a bit too urbanish for a coyote sighting in The People's Republic of Cambridge.  
I see them and hear them howling during summer nights and after winter nor'easters up the street from my house. A lot of the people taking walks down that way run into them. I saw one eating a wild turkey (which I'm sure you've seen a lot of them everywhere) in the Blue Hills in Milton. That was pretty wild to witness. I've also seen them chase a deer out onto the ice at the Quabbin Reservoir. A pack of 6 - 8. The next day we went back out and bald eagles were finishing off the carcass. 
I was chased by a male Turkey in Brookline last summer looool. It was hilarious. My buddies were laughing and this thing was quite upset at me for daring to get a bit close to one of his harem lolol. Tough guy. Same with Canada geese.
I have at least 15 rabbits in my backyard. They've been increasing in numbers for the past 10 years. They're way too cute and more enjoyable to us than a nuisance, TBH.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> That does seem a bit too urbanish for a coyote sighting in The People's Republic of Cambridge.
> I see them and hear them howling during summer nights and after winter nor'easters up the street from my house. A lot of the people taking walks down that way run into them. I saw one eating a wild turkey (which I'm sure you've seen a lot of them everywhere) in the Blue Hills in Milton. That was pretty wild to witness. I've also seen them chase a deer out onto the ice at the Quabbin Reservoir. A pack of 6 - 8. The next day we went back out and bald eagles were finishing off the carcass.
> I was chased by a male Turkey in Brookline last summer looool. It was hilarious. My buddies were laughing and this thing was quite upset at me for daring to get a bit close to one of his harem lolol. Tough guy. Same with Canada geese.
> I have at least 15 rabbits in my backyard. They've been increasing in numbers for the past 10 years. They're way too cute and more enjoyable to us than a nuisance, TBH.



I have a nice garden in my backyard (BTW I don't live in Cambridge). While I have seen rabbits in there (I have a fence but it isn't rabbit proof...more like little kid proof) they seem more interested in happily nibbling on my lawn than the vegetables. So I'm not too concerned about them. Turkeys back there too...and yes they certainly can fly. No geese. Seeing more red and blue birds this year too. Hmm..maybe this global warming thing has its benefits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> How cute. There is much _more _New York _outside _the city!


You mean to say *much more boring*


----------



## VCheng

Mugwop said:


> You mean to say *much more boring*



One person's boredom is another's peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Butchcassidy

NYC....
But would like to move back to Utah


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> One person's boredom is another's peace.



You got that right!


----------



## Mugwop

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> One person's boredom is another's peace.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Vergennes said:


> Out of curiosity,from which state are our American PDFers from ?
> 
> View attachment 414571
> 
> 
> @Hamartia Antidote @F-22Raptor @KAL-EL @AMDR @Syed.Ali.Haider @RabzonKhan
> 
> @LA se Karachi Not sure about you,I think it begins with Calif and ends with ornia.. yee you know,that state with a bear on its flag...


I live in beautiful Washington state.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mugwop

Any one here into stocks?


----------



## VCheng

MastanKhan said:


> So when is he going to be in the TT!



That was 2014. This is 2017. The answer is clear. 

===============================

Back on topic, Sunday was National Cheesecake Day:

https://nationaldaycalendar.com/national-cheesecake-day-july-30/

Many local bakeries offered free slices around here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I have a nice garden in my backyard (BTW I don't live in Cambridge).



What do you grow? I was going to plant tomatoes and zuchinni this year but have just been too busy and when free time comes around, I'm more interested in just chilling than gardening. And with our short summers, you need to get your garden started in May at the latest, especially for tomatoes! But what a terrific salad those juicy, backyard garden tomatoes and cucumbers make!



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Many local bakeries offered free slices around here.



Strawberry or cherry toppings for you? I'm very partial to the former, despite the popularity of the latter.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> What do you grow? I was going to plant tomatoes and zuchinni this year but have just been too busy and when free time comes around, I'm more interested in just chilling than gardening. And with our short summers, you need to get your garden started in May at the latest, especially for tomatoes! But what a terrific salad those juicy, backyard garden tomatoes and cucumbers make!



Well this year I have been too busy to do anything. So the wife is doing everything. I think it is mostly some Chinese cabbage. I did buy her some tomato plants and you'd think I'd at least peer over at them when I'm cutting the lawn to see how they are doing. But no it has always been eyes forward. 

In past years I usually concentrate on kale, spinach, a little swissChard, and tomatoes. I had a big strawberry patch but I think I need to plant a new one as it has thinned out. 

So this year I can only report on my non-seed stuff.
I probably have about 100 thornless raspberry plants. They are truly the best thing to grow. Very dependable. Zero maintenance and delicious fruit year after year. Had a whole bunch of blueberry bushes too but the winter seems to have gotten to them.

I have 3 varieties of grapes growing wildly. We'll see if the tons of little grapes actually turn into big grapes. A cherry tree that seems to have lost its graft. Will probably replace it with an apple tree (hmm or maybe an apricot or plum)

A peach tree (excellent tasting), thornless blackberries, a monster sized mulberry, and a grafted cherry tree that does nothing. I had a 5 in 1 grafted pear tree that didn't work out.


----------



## SQ8

Driving home from a friends around 2 am and even though my eyes are half closed and drowsy I decide I need to put gas in even though I have a quarter tank.. windows rolled and Im listening to Lamar diss out something because its a free country and why not.
Light goes red, when four of these





Walk across the road giving me stares.... I rubbed my hand over my face, cant be hallucinating that badly otherwise I need to head home fast.. nope, still walking to the other side and into a parked 2002 camry with 20" rims and a tint... Whatever man.. its a free country.


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> Strawberry or cherry toppings for you? I'm very partial to the former, despite the popularity of the latter.



I actually prefer the strawberry topping smothered in blueberry syrup poured fresh on a nicely cooled home made cheesecake:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

==========================


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well this year I have been too busy to do anything. So the wife is doing everything. I think it is mostly some Chinese cabbage. I did buy her some tomato plants and you'd think I'd at least peer over at them when I'm cutting the lawn to see how they are doing. But no it has always been eyes forward.
> 
> In past years I usually concentrate on kale, spinach, a little swissChard, and tomatoes. I had a big strawberry patch but I think I need to plant a new one as it has thinned out.
> 
> So this year I can only report on my non-seed stuff.
> I probably have about 100 thornless raspberry plants. They are truly the best thing to grow. Very dependable. Zero maintenance and delicious fruit year after year. Had a whole bunch of blueberry bushes too but the winter seems to have gotten to them.
> 
> I have 3 varieties of grapes growing wildly. We'll see if the tons of little grapes actually turn into big grapes. A cherry tree that seems to have lost its graft. Will probably replace it with an apple tree (hmm or maybe an apricot or plum)
> 
> A peach tree (excellent tasting), thornless blackberries, a monster sized mulberry, and a grafted cherry tree that does nothing. I had a 5 in 1 grafted pear tree that didn't work out.



Impressive list. I'm nowhere near that much variety. I do the basics but they make a great salad with deck barbecues on summer afternoons. I have a berry tree, but the cardinals, robins and black-capped chickadees raid it in about a week before I can even get to it lol. Hey, as long as they enjoy it and it feeds them I'm ok with it. I'd like to eventually see some hummingbirds at the feeders sometime.



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I actually prefer the strawberry topping smothered in blueberry syrup poured fresh on a nicely cooled home made cheesecake:
> View attachment 415801



That looks delicious.


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> That looks delicious.



It was.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LA se Karachi




----------



## VCheng

A candid look at poverty in the Mississippi Delata regio:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4766686/Struggling-survive-Mississippi-Delta.html

*Struggling to survive on the Mississippi Delta: Inside the lives of some of America's poorest people*

Persistent poverty has plagued the Mississippi Delta for decades
In most Delta counties the poverty rate is 40 per cent, while nationally it's 15 
Most residents, like Otibehia Allen, barely make ends meet even with two jobs
Mississippi is also one of 19 states that rejected Medicare expansion 
Medicare is government health insurance given to the poorest Americans
Republican governor Phil Bryant says he doesn't want people taking government handouts
By AP REPORTER

PUBLISHED: 21:54 EDT, 6 August 2017 | UPDATED: 09:23 EDT, 7 August 2017

Otibehia Allen is a single mother who lives in a rented mobile home in the same isolated, poor community where she grew up among the cotton and soybean fields of the Mississippi Delta.

During a summer that feels like a sauna, the trailer's air conditioner has conked out. 

Some nights, Allen and her five children find cooler accommodations with friends and relatives.








+14
Otibehia Allen (Pictured) struggles to raise her five children as a single mother in one of the poorest communities in the nation 






+14

Allen works 30 hours a week to make ends meet as a data entry clerk and transportation dispatcher for a medical clinic






+14
Barely making over minimum wage, Allen, 32 doesn't own a car, and public transportation is not widely available in the Delta

Other nights, they sleep in the trailer with box fans circulating the stuffy air. 

Allen works 30 hours a week as a data entry clerk and transportation dispatcher for a medical clinic, pulling in barely over minimum wage. 

*SHOCKING STATISTICS OF DELTA LIFE *
-The Mississippi Delta sits in Sunflower County, ranked 34th poorest county in America

-Sunflower county has a population of 26,407 

-Mississippi state has a population of nearly three million people, 35 per cent of which are black

-Of the state's black population, 34 per cent reside in the Delta 

-The Mississippi Delta has 30 to 40 per cent unemployment 

-Years of discriminatory policies enacted before and during the Jim Crow era decimated black social mobility in the Delta

-The majority of Mississippi Delta residents make slightly above minimum wage


----------



## LA se Karachi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LA se Karachi

*Appalachia: *


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*








*



*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> A coyote ran in front of my car today. 3PM in the afternoon. Didn't hit it but quite shocking to see one in Cambridge.



Did you catch that pair of F-16's roaring over the city at around 2;30 3;00 pm and around 3000ft? lol
I was sitting in my truck in Brookline and I hear that faint, unmistakable military roar and so I jumped out and ran to the middle of the street to get a clear view of the sky from the trees and timing was perfect. First one I could even see the smokey grey color of the belly and the pair of fuel tanks clear as day and a millisecond later the second one was perfectly sideways turning to catch up with the first one. They were so low I could clearly see the canopy and the sun reflecting off the 2nd one. 5 seconds they were gone. Some of the landscapers up the street were freaking out because we weren't sure why they were that low. The Pats game was much later that night and first preseason game they don't do fly-overs so it was a bit unusual. Not sure there was any other activity that warranted those Vermont birds to do a fly-over. 

We see jets all the time, but that low over the city was very different.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Did you catch that pair of F-16's roaring over the city at around 2;30 3;00 pm and around 3000ft? lol
> I was sitting in my truck in Brookline and I hear that faint, unmistakable military roar and so I jumped out and ran to the middle of the street to get a clear view of the sky from the trees and timing was perfect. First one I could even see the smokey grey color of the belly and the pair of fuel tanks clear as day and a millisecond later the second one was perfectly sideways turning to catch up with the first one. They were so low I could clearly see the canopy and the sun reflecting off the 2nd one. 5 seconds they were gone. Some of the landscapers up the street were freaking out because we weren't sure why they were that low. The Pats game was much later that night and first preseason game they don't do fly-overs so it was a bit unusual. Not sure there was any other activity that warranted those Vermont birds to do a fly-over.
> 
> We see jets all the time, but that low over the city was very different.



No, I missed it. I heard plenty of construction noises and fire engines.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> No, I missed it. I heard plenty of construction noises and fire engines.



Fire engines. Reminds me of the great Andrew Dice Clay - _"I'm with my kids at the park, all of a sudden there's 5 firetrucks flying by! I said to myself ey, you got a fire, go put it out do you have to let everyone know about it?!" _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Fire engines. Reminds me of the great Andrew Dice Clay - _"I'm with my kids at the park, all of a sudden there's 5 firetrucks flying by! I said to myself ey, you got a fire, go put it out do you have to let everyone know about it?!" _



Even when somebody trips on the sidewalk you still get 3 fire trucks, 3 police cars, and an ambulance. Luckily no helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Who's going to be in the predicted pathway of the solar eclipse? Antidote, too bad we're no where near it. We might have to wait another 100 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Damn,I didn't know Texas was that big. @Hamartia Antidote @LA se Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Vergennes said:


> Damn,I didn't know Texas was that big. @Hamartia Antidote @LA se Karachi
> 
> 
> View attachment 419389







Sized for lattitude

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LA se Karachi

Vergennes said:


> Damn,I didn't know Texas was that big. @Hamartia Antidote @LA se Karachi
> 
> 
> View attachment 419389




Funny picture. 

Alaska is even larger, though:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Vergennes said:


> Damn,I didn't know Texas was that big. @Hamartia Antidote @LA se Karachi
> 
> 
> View attachment 419389



I have family in Houston and every time we're down there, we drive to San Antonio to see the Alamo and the awesome Riverwalk and a couple of times we drove up to Dallas to see Dealy Plaza (very eerie to see the X where JFK was shot in the head) and in order to do all that, we spend half the time on the road lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-22Raptor

Gomig-21 said:


> Who's going to be in the predicted pathway of the solar eclipse? Antidote, too bad we're no where near it. We might have to wait another 100 years.



I live in Nashville, TN, so I'm right in the path. It's all our local news has been talking about. Middle TN is supposed to be getting up to 1.5 million tourists to witness it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

F-22Raptor said:


> I live in Nashville, TN, so I'm right in the path. It's all our local news has been talking about. Middle TN is supposed to be getting up to 1.5 million tourists to witness it.



I read people are coming from as far as Japan to see it since you're almost at the epicenter of its peak. 
Hopefully no sacrificing will be going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Hmm..can't remember if the ~1993 eclipse was better than this one.


----------



## Butchcassidy

My lame attempt at capturing the eclipse

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Butchcassidy said:


> View attachment 420123
> 
> 
> My lame attempt at capturing the eclipse



Way better than my pathetic attempt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Butchcassidy

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Way better than my pathetic attempt.


View from central park


----------



## Gomig-21

@Hamartia Antidote Was it you who won the Powerball here in MA? 

1 person hit the $759 million powerball lottery in Massachusetts. The funny thing is the state lottery agency anounced the wining ticket was sold in Watertown, MA, and all the media from all over the country was piled up in front of the store until they realized they made a mistake and it was another store in another town. Bummer for that Watertown store, they don't get the $50K reward for selling the winning ticket.

Someone is phsyhed this morning. If they take the lump sum and after taxes, they walk away with $432 million lol.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> @Hamartia Antidote Was it you who won the Powerball here in MA?
> 
> 1 person hit the $759 million powerball lottery in Massachusetts. The funny thing is the state lottery agency anounced the wining ticket was sold in Watertown, MA, and all the media from all over the country was piled up in front of the store until they realized they made a mistake and it was another store in another town. Bummer for that Watertown store, they don't get the $50K reward for selling the winning ticket.
> 
> Someone is phsyhed this morning. If they take the lump sum and after taxes, they walk away with $432 million lol.



I wish. I was so busy with work I forgot to play. Sold in Chicopee at a gas station mini-mart. That's one of the lowest income cities in the state (~$25K income average). Somebody is going to go from rags to super riches.

Edit: guy I work with hit for a whopping $4. Lol!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I wish. I was so busy with work I forgot to play. Sold in Chicopee at a gas station mini-mart. That's one of the lowest income cities in the state (~$25K income average). Somebody is going to go from rags to super riches.
> 
> Edit: guy I work with hit for a whopping $4. Lol!



Yaaay $4! Better than nothing.  The lady that won it has an interesting story. She's a 53 year-old mother of 2 who's husband was killed in a hit & run last year. 

EDIT: I just noticed you opened a thread on it. 

Looks like Harvey is going to be a nasty Hurricane. The amount of water and flooding is very scary. 3-4 feet of water is like us getting something like 80 feet of snow! And the storm surges from this thing will be a huge problem for the coast.











Winds at the eye are predicted to reach 120 mph by tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Winds at the eye are predicted to reach 120 mph by tonight.



Lol the chief meteorologist in Hong Kong had to resign for not warning people about Cyclone Katos severe 73mph winds. Of course that may not be the eye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Talk about Team USA! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902749597038194691

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

*America. A Poem for July 4.*
_Original poem (1893)_

O beautiful for halcyon skies,
For amber waves of grain,
For purple mountain majesties
Above the enameled plain!
America! America!
God shed His grace on thee,
Till souls wax fair as earth and air
And music-hearted sea!

O beautiful for pilgrim feet
Whose stern, impassioned stress
A thoroughfare for freedom beat
Across the wilderness!
America! America!
God shed His grace on thee
Till paths be wrought through wilds of thought
By pilgrim foot and knee!

O beautiful for glory-tale
Of liberating strife,
When once or twice, for man's avail,
Men lavished precious life!
America! America!
God shed His grace on thee
Till selfish gain no longer stain,
The banner of the free!

O beautiful for patriot dream
That sees beyond the years
Thine alabaster cities gleam
Undimmed by human tears!
America! America!
God shed His grace on thee
Till nobler men keep once again
Thy whiter jubilee!






















And the view that inspired that famous poem:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Good luck to anyone who lives in south FLA, especially the Keys and Miami. There's only 1 road out of the Keys and everyone needs to evacuate soon. Get your boats on trailers and haul out because Irma is not looking pretty. This is going to be tough and not just south Florida, but all the way up to Savannah, GA, might need to brace for the worst.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Today is the 16th anniversary of the 9/11 attacks, being commemorated by several special programs:

https://www.911memorial.org/anniversary

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RabzonKhan

FDNY 9 11 Memorial Wall

The memorial wall honors the 343 members of the New York City Fire department who died on September 11, 2001.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

All hail the mighty peanut on *National Peanut Day*! 

https://nationaldaycalendar.com/national-peanut-day-september-13/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Many deals around on National Cheeseburger Day:

http://www.pennlive.com/food/index.ssf/2017/09/national_cheeseburger_day.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RabzonKhan

Hola, coffee lovers, today is National coffee Day!

Celebrate National Coffee Day With These Deals & Freebies. *Link*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-22Raptor

Well the US men's national soccer team failed to qualify for the World Cup next year. It's probably the worst night in US soccer history. A total failure starting from the very top.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

F-22Raptor said:


> Well the US men's national soccer team failed to qualify for the World Cup next year. It's probably the worst night in US soccer history. A total failure starting from the very top.



Yeah, I saw the highlights and what a tough break, scoring a goal in your own net! Poor guy must feel awful. 
You'd think the US could field a much better team than Trinidad & Tobago. It would've been a lot of fun, the prospect of a US vs Russia in a WC match.


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

F-22Raptor said:


> Well the US men's national soccer team failed to qualify for the World Cup next year. It's probably the worst night in US soccer history. A total failure starting from the very top.





Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah, I saw the highlights and what a tough break, scoring a goal in your own net! Poor guy must feel awful.
> You'd think the US could field a much better team than Trinidad & Tobago. It would've been a lot of fun, the prospect of a US vs Russia in a WC match.



you should be banned for calling it soccer instead of football


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

NoOne'sBoy said:


> you should be banned for calling it soccer



This is Murica m8, deal with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

NoOne'sBoy said:


> you should be banned for calling it soccer instead of football



Football is a different sport in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

EgyptianAmerican said:


> This is Murica m8, deal with it.


nah fam it aint. ya'll dumb


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

NoOne'sBoy said:


> nah fam it aint. ya'll dumb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

@Hamartia Antidote @F-22Raptor @KAL-EL @Syed.Ali.Haider @RabzonKhan @Gomig-21 @AMDR and others.

Out of curiosity,do you 'celebrate' halloween ? Have you decorated your house for it ? Or basically is it widely celebrated in the area you live ? 

@Nilgiri Is it widely celebrated in Canada ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## F-22Raptor

Vergennes said:


> @Hamartia Antidote @F-22Raptor @KAL-EL @Syed.Ali.Haider @RabzonKhan @Gomig-21 @AMDR and others.
> 
> Out of curiosity,do you 'celebrate' halloween ? Have you decorated your house for it ? Or basically is it widely celebrated in the area you live ?
> 
> @Nilgiri Is it widely celebrated in Canada ?



Yes, I celebrate Halloween, and I decorate the front yard and house. I've got a pumpkin, orange lights, and a skeleton hanging out front.

It's a widely celebrated holiday in my neighborhood. I'd say 80%+ of houses have some kind of decorations for Halloween. If you've ever watched American Halloween films and noticed all the kids running around in costumes and decorations up, I'd say that's pretty accurate to how it is in real life.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RabzonKhan

Vergennes said:


> @Hamartia Antidote @F-22Raptor @KAL-EL @Syed.Ali.Haider @RabzonKhan @Gomig-21 @AMDR and others.
> 
> Out of curiosity,do you 'celebrate' halloween ? Have you decorated your house for it ? Or basically is it widely celebrated in the area you live ?
> 
> @Nilgiri Is it widely celebrated in Canada ?


I don’t decorate my house and haven’t celebrated it with friends in years, but I do stock up on candy for the little trick-or-treat Devils.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Vergennes said:


> @Hamartia Antidote @F-22Raptor @KAL-EL @Syed.Ali.Haider @RabzonKhan @Gomig-21 @AMDR and others.
> 
> Out of curiosity,do you 'celebrate' halloween ? Have you decorated your house for it ? Or basically is it widely celebrated in the area you live ?
> 
> @Nilgiri Is it widely celebrated in Canada ?



Yep I have stuff in front of my house. It is quite popular and some streets seem to have the same kind of fervor in decorations that you see in those 1Million bulb Christmas light duels. Animatronics, projectors, 14 foot blow up monsters, and other crazy stuff. Every year I see something new and cool. I like stuff with realistic fire effects. Kind of cool going up a walkway with these fire effects on both sides. I'm noticing some flaming candelabras in windows this year.





Projection on 3 pumpkins

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Vergennes said:


> @Hamartia Antidote @F-22Raptor @KAL-EL @Syed.Ali.Haider @RabzonKhan @Gomig-21 @AMDR and others.
> 
> Out of curiosity,do you 'celebrate' halloween ? Have you decorated your house for it ? Or basically is it widely celebrated in the area you live ?
> 
> @Nilgiri Is it widely celebrated in Canada ?



Yup pretty popular in Canada....I normally stockpile some candy (put a few decorations outside, like ghouls, scarecrows, jackolanterns etc) for the kids trick or treating ("La charité s'il-vous-plaît" in quebec) and sometimes go out with few friends for the weekend closest to it to a pub/club etc dressed as something creepy etc or we just do pumpkin carving depending who's around etc. All places I have lived/visited so far in North America have some affinity to celebrating it in some fashion. Its best if you are between 5 - 10 years old though lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Vergennes said:


> @Hamartia Antidote @F-22Raptor @KAL-EL @Syed.Ali.Haider @RabzonKhan @Gomig-21 @AMDR and others.
> 
> Out of curiosity,do you 'celebrate' halloween ? Have you decorated your house for it ? Or basically is it widely celebrated in the area you live ?
> 
> @Nilgiri Is it widely celebrated in Canada ?



Yes, pretty much like @RabzonKhan . Used to go all out in our younger days, when my son was little. Nowadays my wife and I just put out a few pumpkins and some flowers. Here in New England, Halloween comes at a time when fall foliage is just past peak and most of it has fallen but is still colorful (except this year, it's uniquely in bad shape.) But if it's prime, we'll decorate the stairs with them too. Have tons of candy on hand for the slew of frightening little buggaboos that ring the doorbell, lol. A lot of Kit-Kat and chocolate candy so I can feast on the left-overs! Something like this but without the cornstalk.







New England spectacular peak foliage. It's just a small gift for the brutally long winter we're about to endure!






When I was in college, some of us would go out and trick or treat. Loved the reactions of people opening the door and expecting 8 year-old's and instead they see a bunch of 20 year-old punks.  Always scored on heaps of candy.

Up this way, the next town over is Salem MA where the infamous Salem witch trials took place. Halloween comes around each year and that town goes berserk. All kinds of ghoulish decorations like this:






...and what would Halloween be without zombies...






...decapitated heads...






...and naturally gotta have some gore...






...and of course the few that like to go overboard and make the 6 o'clock news...






Many years ago I wrapped myself in a black sheet with 2 tiny eye holes and sat motionless on my front porch stairs. Lights were dimmed and I waited for kids to approach and they'd see me and would actually stop and stare because they weren't sure, I looked real lol. The minute they'd start up the stairs I'd move a little bit and send them flying and screaming. That was a lot of fun but only lasted for a couple of years because all the neighborhood kids and parents knew about it and it didn't work anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VCheng

Vergennes said:


> @Hamartia Antidote @F-22Raptor @KAL-EL @Syed.Ali.Haider @RabzonKhan @Gomig-21 @AMDR and others.
> 
> Out of curiosity,do you 'celebrate' halloween ? Have you decorated your house for it ? Or basically is it widely celebrated in the area you live ?
> 
> @Nilgiri Is it widely celebrated in Canada ?



We do not decorate the house much, but we hand out candy to the neighborhood kids all evening.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Vergennes said:


> @Hamartia Antidote @F-22Raptor @KAL-EL @Syed.Ali.Haider @RabzonKhan @Gomig-21 @AMDR and others.
> 
> Out of curiosity,do you 'celebrate' halloween ? Have you decorated your house for it ? Or basically is it widely celebrated in the area you live ?
> 
> @Nilgiri Is it widely celebrated in Canada ?



How about you, anything similar in the beautiful La France?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

Gomig-21 said:


> How about you, anything similar in the beautiful La France?



*10 things you need to know about Halloween in France*

https://www.expatica.com/fr/out-and-about/Halloween-in-France-fete-d-halloween_740760.html

There's no much halloween 'spirit' over here,people consider it too commercial and an American thing (even if that's really not).

I think few people would like to send their children knocking at other's house during the night to ask for candies,lol. Honestly,I've never seen a house decorated for halloween nor kids knocking at my door to ask for candies. (bar a few,but it was several years ago).

You can find in some big stores small displays dedicated to halloween,but nothing extravagant.

Not a popular thing here,although I really like the spirit. But appreciate less the fact of children knocking at my door and threatening me with black magic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Vergennes said:


> *10 things you need to know about Halloween in France*
> 
> https://www.expatica.com/fr/out-and-about/Halloween-in-France-fete-d-halloween_740760.html
> 
> There's no much halloween 'spirit' over here,people consider it too commercial and an American thing (even if that's really not).
> 
> I think few people would like to send their children knocking at other's house during the night to ask for candies,lol. Honestly,I've never seen a house decorated for halloween nor kids knocking at my door to ask for candies. (bar a few,but it was several years ago).
> 
> You can find in some big stores small displays dedicated to halloween,but nothing extravagant.
> 
> Not a popular thing here,although I really like the spirit. But appreciate less the fact of children knocking at my door and threatening me with black magic.



Its ok, you make up for it during Noel . Way too commercialised over here that one at least outside Quebec (but also inside increasingly sadly). I try to always go to Quebec city, its a good refuge for traditionalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Vergennes said:


> *10 things you need to know about Halloween in France*
> 
> https://www.expatica.com/fr/out-and-about/Halloween-in-France-fete-d-halloween_740760.html
> 
> There's no much halloween 'spirit' over here,people consider it too commercial and an American thing (even if that's really not).
> 
> I think few people would like to send their children knocking at other's house during the night to ask for candies,lol. Honestly,I've never seen a house decorated for halloween nor kids knocking at my door to ask for candies. (bar a few,but it was several years ago).
> 
> You can find in some big stores small displays dedicated to halloween,but nothing extravagant.
> 
> 
> Not a popular thing here,although I really like the spirit. But appreciate less the fact of children knocking at my door and threatening me with black magic.







Software and projectors can certainly do some cool stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Vergennes said:


> @Hamartia Antidote @F-22Raptor @KAL-EL @Syed.Ali.Haider @RabzonKhan @Gomig-21 @AMDR and others.
> 
> Out of curiosity,do you 'celebrate' halloween ? Have you decorated your house for it ? Or basically is it widely celebrated in the area you live ?
> 
> @Nilgiri Is it widely celebrated in Canada ?



Lol! This is crazy! The most kids ever! Luckily we have 5 huge bowls of candy. Don't think it will last long. Having the kids trade the candy they got and don't like for the ones in our bowl for a 2 bad ones for 1 good one trade so we don't run out.

I have people on my lawn posing for pictures infront of the decorations. Lol even the parents are joining in.

Heading back out with the kids for another run after emptying their baskets. More full size candy bars (vs the treat sized ones) than last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Lol! This is crazy! The most kids ever! Luckily we have 5 huge bowls of candy. Don't think it will last long. Having the kids trade the candy they got and don't like for the ones in our bowl for a 2 bad ones for 1 good one trade.
> 
> I have people on my lawn posing for pictures infront of the decorations. Lol even the parents are joining in.
> 
> Heading back out with the kids for another run after emptying their baskets. More full size candy bars (vs the great sized ones) than last year.



We had the first snow showers today, and it is brisk at 39 degrees right now, but the kids' enthusiasm is heartwarming indeed.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> We had the first snow showers today, and it is brisk at 39 degrees right now, but the kids' enthusiasm is heartwarming indeed.



48F here. Not too bad actually compared to other years.


----------



## F-22Raptor

I've gotten about 12 kids so far. One was Captain America!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Lol! This is crazy! The most kids ever! Luckily we have 5 huge bowls of candy. Don't think it will last long. Having the kids trade the candy they got and don't like for the ones in our bowl for a 2 bad ones for 1 good one trade so we don't run out.
> 
> I have people on my lawn posing for pictures infront of the decorations. Lol even the parents are joining in.
> 
> Heading back out with the kids for another run after emptying their baskets. More full size candy bars (vs the treat sized ones) than last year.



You lucky.

No kids knocked at my door,but if they did I would be so embarrassed because I didn't have any candy to give.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Vergennes said:


> You lucky.
> 
> No kids knocked at my door,but if they did I would be so embarrassed because I didn't have any candy to give.



Some people were offering a choice of $0.50 or candy.
Hope they had lots of coins since there were tons of kids around.

You could give out a few Euros. That'll attract attention!!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Vergennes said:


> You lucky.
> 
> No kids knocked at my door,but if they did I would be so embarrassed because I didn't have any candy to give.







projection on a body shaped form

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Some people were offering a choice of $0.50 or candy.
> Hope they had lots of coins since there were tons of kids around.
> 
> You could give out a few Euros. That'll attract attention!!



Giving 10 centime already hurts me and you're talking about few euros.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Vergennes said:


> Giving 10 centime already hurts me and you're talking about few euros.



lol! I just got 5 rolls of quarters ($0.25x40coinsx5rolls=$50) and put them in my car because some parking meters I use don't take credit cards. I'd happily give them away on Halloween.


----------



## Gomig-21

Vergennes said:


> Giving 10 centime already hurts me and you're talking about few euros.



IKR, I think Antidote thinks everyone is as rich as he is. 

I would think this was probably the most popular Halloween costume this year. 

















I'm sure these did really well at party stores.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

Gomig-21 said:


> IKR, I think Antidote thinks everyone is as rich as he is.



Yeah,we don't all sleep on gold like @Hamartia Antidote  




> I would think this was probably the most popular Halloween costume this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure these did really well at party stores.



LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> IKR, I think Antidote thinks everyone is as rich as he is.



Lol! It may be cheaper to give out quarters than purchasing candy.



Vergennes said:


> Yeah,we don't all sleep on gold like @Hamartia Antidote



Lol! When was the last year you could buy a candy bar for around $0.25. 1980's? haha!

Even at the local wholesaler the lowest price was about $12/package. We bought 5 that were not the lowest. So that's way over $60. That's over 240 quarters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Today is 11/11, National Veterans Day:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veterans_Day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

New England Patriots vs Oakland Raiders tomorrow at Estadio Azteca in Mexico City.






Pats on their way to a 6th super bowl victory need to squash da raaaiiiiidaaaas.






So the NFL commissioner was making $40 million a year and is negotiating his new contract with the NFL owners for $50 mill per year but this time around he also wants a private jet for not only during his tenure as the commissioner, but FOR LIFE! lol. Any one of us could do this guy's job, literally! What a great country!

*Report: Goodell wants $50M salary, private jet in new NFL deal*






http://www.sportsnet.ca/football/nfl/report-goodell-wants-50m-salary-private-jet-life-new-nfl-deal/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...k-finding-turkey-and-all-trimmings/869775001/

*Thanksgiving in Europe: Good luck finding a turkey and all the trimmings*

GENEVA — For many Americans living in Europe, pulling together a traditional Thanksgiving dinner with turkey and all the trimmings requires much more than patiently watching the timer on the oven. 

First, there's the bird. In much of Europe whole turkeys are only available for Christmas. One exception: the United Kingdom, where they are widely available online year-round from major supermarket chains.

The other typical foods for the uniquely American holiday also are hard to come by — particularly ingredients for pumpkin pie and yam soufflé. 

To top it off, Thursday is a regular workday here. 

In an international city like Geneva, frozen turkeys can be found in some supermarkets, but are generally smaller and more expensive than their U.S. counterparts. A 7-lb. bird costs the equivalent of $30. In the United States a turkey twice the size costs about $20. 

That’s why some expats rely on family connections and social networks to get a fresh, reasonably-priced turkey.

Dorothy van Schooneveld and her friends turn to a French wife of an American expat, whose cousin has a chicken farm in the Bresse region of France. The cousin’s friend raises turkeys. “So we were able, via a roundabout way, to obtain a turkey for Thanksgiving,” said van Schooneveld, who lives in Amancy, France. 

And rather than costing a lot of money, this particular bird was paid for “with some bottles of wine produced by another cousin,” the Troy, N.Y., native added. 

Meanwhile, Jeanne Matthey is on a hunt for an organic pumpkin puree in Budapest, Hungary, so she can bake a pie for Thanksgiving but time is running out. 

Last year, the Chicago native scooped, boiled and blended two pumpkins. It “was a laborious process that I don’t want to go through again,” she said.

A lot depends on where expats live. While cranberries, sweet potatoes and pumpkins (though not ready-made pumpkin pies) are available in most European cities, in some places they may be scarce. Last year, Matthey could not find any yams, so she improvised by “mashing together regular potatoes, carrots and bits of pumpkin, and adding sugar.”

“It wasn’t as good as the real thing, but you have to be creative,” she said.

To compound Matthey's problems, she was told that the turkey she had ordered at a local farm was eaten by a fox that night. The farmer offered her a rooster. But she said no and her family carved a chicken instead.

Acquiring a turkey is just part of the challenge. A common problem with large birds is that European ovens are too small to accommodate anything bigger than a standard chicken. This was a lesson Jo Bartley learned the hard way, soon after she arrived in Amsterdam and had a 15-lb. bird delivered to her apartment.

“I didn’t realize the ovens in the Netherlands are no bigger than my daughter’s toy one. I had to cut my turkey into several pieces so I could bake it,” she said.

When she took the decimated turkey out of the oven, “I could cry. This wasn’t the Thanksgiving I wanted to have,” added Bartley, who is originally from Baltimore.

More seasoned expatriates like Jeff Steiner have learned to handle such limitations. Steiner, who has been living in La Roche sur Foron, France, for 18 years, doesn’t attempt to cram large birds into a typical French oven. His turkeys “are only about 10 pounds each. Maybe less,” the Los Angeles native said. 

Given all the challenges of preparing a traditional U.S.-style Thanksgiving abroad, many expats say cooking is for the birds. Those in cities with large expat populations opt for dining out for the holiday — a good way to get the turkey and all the trimmings without the hassle of shopping.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> New England Patriots vs Oakland Raiders tomorrow at Estadio Azteca in Mexico City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pats on their way to a 6th super bowl victory need to squash da raaaiiiiidaaaas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the NFL commissioner was making $40 million a year and is negotiating his new contract with the NFL owners for $50 mill per year but this time around he also wants a private jet for not only during his tenure as the commissioner, but FOR LIFE! lol. Any one of us could do this guy's job, literally! What a great country!
> 
> *Report: Goodell wants $50M salary, private jet in new NFL deal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sportsnet.ca/football/nfl/report-goodell-wants-50m-salary-private-jet-life-new-nfl-deal/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


>



That was a raaiyydaaaarrs crushing!  All those Pats fans in Mexico and blue shirts all over the stadium that was fun. Surprised there's no Pats haters here on PDF?!

Sensation in Mexico.






Mexican Gronk and Mariachi Bellichick looool.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932386569511755777

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> Surprised there's no Pats haters here on PDF?!



I was formerly one, but its repressed for time being coz my gf is from vermont 

That was a pretty astonishing game last superbowl by them though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> I was formerly one, but its repressed for time being coz my gf is from vermont



If the lovely Misses is a Pats fan, you better walk the straight line, my friend.  Most people hate them because they can't stand Brady being such a stud and a winner and married to the biggest supermodel and....oh yeah, all those phony cheating accusations.  



Nilgiri said:


> That was a pretty astonishing game last superbowl by them though.



That one and honestly, the 2014 one against Seattle with the Butler interception at the goal line to win it. That is right up there too but last year takes the cake. That was ridiculous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Post your Turkey stats!!

Store: MarketBasket
Turkey: fresh
Stats: 23.04lbs @$0.89 = $20.51 <- LOL!! So little for so much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Tomorrow is Thanksgiving. And Black Friday right after.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Post your Turkey stats!!
> 
> Store: MarketBasket
> Turkey: fresh
> Stats: 23.04lbs @$0.89 = $20.51 <- LOL!! So little for so much.





Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Tomorrow is Thanksgiving. And Black Friday right after.



What a find going a bit out of control is the push for Christmas sales getting earlier and earlier, as in Christmas songs in malls and stores and offices a week or two before thanksgiving!? To the point now, with this new iPhone/millennial/Facebook/whatever generation, when they go out and buy a nativity set for Christmas decoration, this is what they're getting.

The "Hipster" nativity set! Times have seriously changed!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> What a find going a bit out of control is the push for Christmas sales getting earlier and earlier, as in Christmas songs in malls and stores and offices a week or two before thanksgiving!? To the point now, with this new iPhone/millennial/Facebook/whatever generation, when they go out and buy a nativity set for Christmas decoration, this is what they're getting.
> 
> The "Hipster" nativity set! Times have seriously changed!



I ran into a DollarTree the day before Halloween because the wind/rain had messed up our spiderweb decorations. They had replaced the Halloween stuff with Christmas stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I ran into a DollarTree the day before Halloween because the wind/rain had messed up our spiderweb decorations. They had replaced the Halloween stuff with Christmas stuff.



Unbelievable. It used to be nothing Christmasy until AFTER Thanksgiving. Now it's after Halloween!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Post your Turkey stats!!
> 
> Store: MarketBasket
> Turkey: fresh
> Stats: 23.04lbs @$0.89 = $20.51 <- LOL!! So little for so much.



Good price you got there for a fresh store turkey. Normally only frozen sale is in that price region here in Canada unless you are really in the know with some farmers. I have shares in a co-op that give my my turkey (around 20 - 25 lb and they market it to others at around a dollar fifty per pound, but its quality bird) and various other products they make year around, they are on the house for thanksgiving and christmas. US thanksgiving I mucho off my vermont side (gf) family...about to drive down there right now  .

Last turkey I directly bought some years back now was 77 canuck cents to the pound and the bird was 30 pound region I think. That was a good feast, everyone brought something to the meal (pumpkin pies, desserts, roast spuds, sides etc). Love this season of the year.



Gomig-21 said:


> for Christmas sales getting earlier and earlier



Its pretty darn stupid. I aint submitting to this BS.....I buy lot of my gifts completely off season to begin with.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> Its pretty darn stupid. I aint submitting to this BS.....I buy lot of my gifts completely off season to begin with.



In a local town called Sudbury, police pulled over a car that had just a little too big of a Christmas tree on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> In a local town called Sudbury, police pulled over a car that had just a little too big of a Christmas tree on it.



In Sudbury it’s too big for the car...but not too big for the house.
Median income is $170,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> In Sudbury it’s too big for the car...but not too big for the house.



True. Wonder how he/she saw the blue lights behind them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> True. Wonder how he/she saw the blue lights behind them?



Probably when the cop pulled up beside them rolled the window down and said “WTF??“ BTW it says he let them go after securing the tree better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

This is pretty hilarious @Hamartia Antidote

The most searched how to spell word from people living in Massachusetts is the word...Massachusetts! lol

Desert, Cancelled & Gray seem to be the most common searched words.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> This is pretty hilarious @Hamartia Antidote
> 
> The most searched how to spell word from people living in Massachusetts is the word...Massachusetts! lol
> 
> Desert, Cancelled & Gray seem to be the most common searched words.



LOL it's Mas-sachu-setts. You learn that in school like the Mis-sis-sippi song.






Plus you remember that a "dessert" has extra sugar in it compared to a "desert".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL it's Mas-sachu-setts. You learn that in school like the Mis-sis-sippi song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus you remember that a "dessert" has extra sugar in it compared to a "desert".



Those are good. I admit I have a tough time with words like Tenessee, or is it Tennesee, or Tennessee?
BTW, notice New Hampshire? Why is diarrhea looked up so often up there? lol

Good snowfall so far today. We've got about 3". Let's see if they called it right and it reaches 6"-8". Snowblower and shovels are all ready, fun fun fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Those are good. I admit I have a tough time with words like Tenessee, or is it Tennesee, or Tennessee?
> BTW, notice Vermont? Why is diarrhea looked up so often up there? lol
> 
> Good snowfall so far today. We've got about 3". Let's see if they called it right and it reaches 6"-8". Snowblower and shovels are all ready, fun fun fun.



I wasn't sure how much snow we were going to get so I ran out to MarketBasket. Got to the door and the sign says open 7-9. Look at my phone and it says 8:59. Walk in and there's still 100+ shoppers inside. They were pretty nice and stayed open for another half hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> This is pretty hilarious @Hamartia Antidote
> 
> The most searched how to spell word from people living in Massachusetts is the word...Massachusetts! lol
> 
> Desert, Cancelled & Gray seem to be the most common searched words.



I always get Massachusetts wrong a lot too (I like to dbl up the last s). Mississippi is easy because you remember all the i's are single and everything else is dbled (s's and p's).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> I always get Massachusetts wrong a lot too (I like to dbl up the last s). Mississippi is easy because you remember all the i's are single and everything else is dbled (s's and p's).



30+ years and I still have to double back or spell check Massachusetts. I still can't get over New Hampshire (I thought it was Vermont at first) how they look up 'diarrhea' most often lol. Something's not right in the Granite State.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

@Hamartia Antidote You might kill me for this but I always had the impression you were from the Connecticut. Don't ask why.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> 30+ years and I still have to double back or spell check Massachusetts. I still can't get over New Hampshire (I thought it was Vermont at first) how they look up 'diarrhea' most often lol. Something's not right in the Granite State.



Probably the poor quality stuff they pass off as maple syrup down there. 

I mean come on now, we put it on our flag, dont compete, just accept

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Nilgiri said:


> Probably the poor quality stuff they pass off as maple syrup down there.
> 
> I mean come on now, we put it on our flag, dont compete, just accept




Them's fighting words mate! Everyone knows New York Maple Syrup is da best!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Vergennes said:


> @Hamartia Antidote You might kill me for this but I always had the impression you were from the Connecticut. Don't ask why.



Nope, I'm in Massachusetts like Gomig. CT isn't too bad..however if you said Rhode Island I'd have to petition Trump to nuke you from orbit.



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Them's fighting words mate! Everyone knows New York Maple Syrup is da best!



Vermont...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Them's fighting words mate! Everyone knows New York Maple Syrup is da best!



If its not a quebecer thats utterly incomprehensible in speech making it in some sugar shack in operation before montcalm surrendered, its not real maple syrup friend. 

Quebecers learned the high art by learning the trade from the natives you see, on their terms too (I believe the Frenchies were the ones who learned the native languages and cultures of iroqouis+algonquin etc much more than anyone else...hence how the alliances played out in time of war too)

You go in there and you can see the sugar boil "scars" on the copper vats (the range of variance depending on how the seasons were over time), the history is all there....not the yank amateurish hobbying 



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Vermont...



Thats cheating! Vermont is defacto part of us in maple syrup (and many other) terms. Just like Maine is in lumberjack terms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> If its not a quebecer thats utterly incomprehensible in speech making it in some sugar shack in operation before montcalm surrendered, its not real maple syrup friend.
> 
> Quebecers learned the high art by learning the trade from the natives you see, on their terms too (I believe the Frenchies were the ones who learned the native languages and cultures of iroqouis+algonquin etc much more than anyone else...hence how the alliances played out in time of war too)
> 
> You go in there and you can see the sugar boil "scars" on the copper vats (the range of variance depending on how the seasons were over time), the history is all there....not the yank amateurish hobbying



Them New Yorkers, I'm telling you. New York this, New York that man the heck with NY!  Especially the Giants and Yankees! Ooof. 

Biggest travesty was selling Babe Ruth to that evil empire. Curse of the Bambino was one of the most painful things ever. Lasted 86 years, dammit! 

Speaking of Quebec, I miss the Quebec Nordiques to tell you the truth. Used to be quite the rivalry with the Boston Bruins, but not as bad as those WRETCHED Montreal Canadiennes. La merde horrific! 

The fights are the best!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> Them New Yorkers, I'm telling you. New York this, New York that man the heck with NY!  Especially the Giants and Yankees! Ooof.
> 
> Biggest travesty was selling Babe Ruth to that evil empire. Curse of the Bambino was one of the most painful things ever. Lasted 86 years, dammit!
> 
> Speaking of Quebec, I miss the Quebec Nordiques to tell you the truth. Used to be quite the rivalry with the Boston Bruins, but not as bad as those WRETCHED Montreal Canadiennes. La merde horrific!
> 
> The fights are the best!



Indeed, one of the brawliest rivalries out there....I think the Bruins just subbed in full time for the Nordiques and things continued as usual for the habs lol. Silly Nordiques moving to colorado, BAH! LAME!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> Indeed, one of the brawliest rivalries out there....I think the Bruins just subbed in full time for the Nordiques and things continued as usual for the habs lol. Silly Nordiques moving to colorado, BAH! LAME!



Then the Avalanche suddenly became a powerhouse, going to the finals 5 times and wining the Stanley Cup twice. 
Joe Sakic was a heck of a player. I remember those days very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Back in 2003,the city of Montpellier bought 3 Ford Crown Victorias for its local police force. (€40K each!) Obviously,those not very usual (and American !) cars have catched the attention of lot of people. 

Turned out that those cars had very high levels of fuel consumptions and ironically,couldn't fit in most of the city's narrow streets.























Obviously our cities being relatively old with narrow streets aren't fit for those model of cars that are well fit to the 'new cities' built in the US and Canada which have large streets. 

@Hamartia Antidote @Gomig-21 @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Vergennes said:


> Back in 2003,the city of Montpellier bought 3 Ford Crown Victorias for its local police force. (€40K each!) Obviously,those not very usual (and American !) cars have catched the attention of lot of people.
> 
> Turned out that those cars had very high levels of fuel consumptions and ironically,couldn't fit in most of the city's narrow streets.
> 
> View attachment 442499
> 
> View attachment 442500
> 
> View attachment 442501
> 
> View attachment 442502
> 
> View attachment 442503
> 
> 
> Obviously our cities being relatively old with narrow streets aren't fit for those model of cars that are well fit to the 'new cities' built in the US and Canada which have large streets.
> 
> @Hamartia Antidote @Gomig-21 @Nilgiri




The Crown Victoria was basically the typical police car used throughout the US for decades. Probably
almost every police car you’ve seen in a US movie was a Crown Vic. 

Not sure if they make them anymore but police forces have been switching to SUVs. 

They had V8 engines so it’s going to go through lots of gas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Vergennes said:


> Back in 2003,the city of Montpellier bought 3 Ford Crown Victorias for its local police force. (€40K each!) Obviously,those not very usual (and American !) cars have catched the attention of lot of people.
> 
> Turned out that those cars had very high levels of fuel consumptions and ironically,couldn't fit in most of the city's narrow streets.
> 
> View attachment 442499
> 
> View attachment 442500
> 
> View attachment 442501
> 
> View attachment 442502
> 
> View attachment 442503
> 
> 
> Obviously our cities being relatively old with narrow streets aren't fit for those model of cars that are well fit to the 'new cities' built in the US and Canada which have large streets.
> 
> @Hamartia Antidote @Gomig-21 @Nilgiri



Lol ok who had too much wine in the decision making team this time? Mind you it would not be a bad choice for French rural police/gendarmes. Yes city driving mileage would be terrible where it could even fit in the first place in Europe. Gotta keep it to large open spaces and large open boulevard grid layout cities/suburbs. American cars generally are no good at start/stop low gear dominance driving....its why there are no chicanes and sharp corners in NASCAR 



Hamartia Antidote said:


> The Crown Victoria was basically the typical police car used throughout the US for decades. Probably
> almost every police car you’ve seen in a US movie was a Crown Vic.



They are comfy (not buick comfy, but solid) and you can buy em real cheap used now that the police have largely dumped them. Very variable depreciation rates though, and generally skewed to bad...but at least can fix em up without too much cost if you know what you are doing. Lot of ppl might end up thinking you are undercover cop tho lol.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Not sure if they make them anymore



They stopped production about 6 years back, heck I think 10 years ago dealerships were already getting rid of their stock here in Canada because around that time ford stopped supplying them in Canada. Heck I dont think we even got past the 1999/00 model....mind you not really much difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

That is very cool, @Vergennes . Crown Vics are great cars and like @Nilgiri said, they are quite comfy too. Now I know why all those European police cars are tiny!  I'm sure that the Crown Vic was also chosen because it is an intimating looking car as well. And Ford has almost an exclusive monopoly on all police cars throughout the country. Chevrolet tried to get in on the action with arguably one of the best sedans of the 70's - 80's in the Caprice Classic. What a beauty this thing was.






Then that classic, square design changed into the "round" world of cars but that came too soon. People weren't ready for that drastic change to round edges, so they didn't accept this new style very well.






And these things are sooped up pretty nicely. Now we mostly see Ford SUV's like Antidote mentioned and the bada$$-looking Dodge Chargers.













Nilgiri said:


> its why there are no chicanes and sharp corners in NASCAR



I was a big fan when this guy was tearing up the circuit and beating the likes of Dale Earnhardt Sr. and winning championship after championship.






Jeff Gordon was one of the few who would win a lot on the few NASCAR race tracks that did have a lot of corners, Watkins Glen, N.Y.
















Other than that you're right, left turn, left turn, straighatawy, left turn left turn straghtaway lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vergennes

Gomig-21 said:


> That is very cool, @Vergennes . Crown Vics are great cars and like @Nilgiri said, they are quite comfy too. Now I know why all those European police cars are tiny!  I'm sure that the Crown Vic was also chosen because it is an intimating looking car as well. And Ford has almost an exclusive monopoly on all police cars throughout the country. Chevrolet tried to get in on the action with arguably one of the best sedans of the 70's - 80's in the Caprice Classic. What a beauty this thing was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then that classic, square design changed into the "round" world of cars but that came too soon. People weren't ready for that drastic change to round edges, so they didn't accept this new style very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these things are sooped up pretty nicely. Now we mostly see Ford SUV's like Antidote mentioned and the bada$$-looking Dodge Chargers.



In terms of vehicles,the north American police forces (US&Canada) are without any doubt among the best equipped in the world. (if not the best)

And don't worry,Fords are in good numbers among our police forces. But with models that may be probably not common in the US. 

Focus or Mondeo.


















But yeah,they make good cars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

@Vergennes it just occured to me, montpelier ....isnt that where a certain Remi is located? 

Coincidence of the derp?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Nilgiri said:


> @Vergennes it just occured to me, montpelier ....isnt that where a certain Remi is located?
> 
> Coincidence of the derp?



If you mean a "certain prankster",then you are spot on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

@Nilgiri , one of the BEST things that has ever come out of Canada. 






Just saw the documentary on their farewell tour in 2015 on HBO I think it was (they also aired the Black Sabbath farewell tour documentary as well.) Talk about one of the most influential rock bands in all of history, straight out of Toronto. I've seen them 3 times (once in the 80's, once in the 90's and 2000's) and they never disappointed. Neal Peart is 65 years old now and he was considered one of the best drummers -- if not, the best -- who ever lived. He also wrote all the lyrics to all the songs, what a talent. Very unique individuals and one of the top influential bands of all times. Many other great things out of Canada but these guys are tops!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> @Nilgiri , one of the BEST things that has ever come out of Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw the documentary on their farewell tour in 2015 on HBO I think it was (they also aired the Black Sabbath farewell tour documentary as well.) Talk about one of the most influential rock bands in all of history, straight out of Toronto. I've seen them 3 times (once in the 80's, once in the 90's and 2000's) and they never disappointed. Neal Peart is 65 years old now and he was considered one of the best drummers -- if not, the best -- who ever lived. He also wrote all the lyrics to all the songs, what a talent. Very unique individuals and one of the top influential bands of all times. Many other great things out of Canada but these guys are tops!



Yep Rush is simply the best. Right up there with Steppenwolf (my personal Canadian origin favourite though its really close with Rush), neil young, Guess who, bryan adams, barenaked ladies, nickelback, Shania....the list goes on.... 

More than compensates for Bieber , and anyway the music produced these days is largely terrible anyway.

Neal Peart is great, but my favourite drummers are Keith Moon and John Bonham always ...they were full on nuts and didnt care!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> Yep Rush is simply the best. Right up there with Steppenwolf (my personal Canadian origin favourite though its really close with Rush), neil young, Guess who, bryan adams, barenaked ladies, nickelback, Shania....the list goes on....



Wow, Bryan Adams is incredible. He still rocks just the same way but then again he came around a bit later than many of these others. That's right, I forgot about him and man is he great.



Nilgiri said:


> More than compensates for Bieber , and anyway the music produced these days is largely terrible anyway.



What music? You hear music these days?



Nilgiri said:


> Neal Peart is great, but my favourite drummers are Keith Moon and John Bonham always ...they were full on nuts and didnt care!



Dang, you are old school!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21




----------



## lastofthepatriots

Gomig-21 said:


>



I bet you live in the North East, don't you?


----------



## Gomig-21

lastofthepatriots said:


> I bet you live in the North East, don't you?



I do, but I'm up in Boston, not NY. Just saw a garage cover band and they were quite good, makeup and all!
Brought back some memories of youth, back to the 70's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Top retail sites for LibDems:









Top retail sites for GoPers:


----------



## VCheng

Today is 26th December, a victory day of sorts for USA in the Cold War:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dissolution_of_the_Soviet_Union

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

@Nilgiri @The SC damn you Canadians, keep your temperature up there and leave us alone!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Looked like an asteroid zipped by the north east last night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> @Nilgiri @The SC damn you Canadians, keep your temperature up there and leave us alone!


 like we can do something about it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> like we can do something about it!



Yes, keep it up there!  It's a balmy 7 degrees here thanks to you Canucks forcing that jet stream down on us. 

Boston, MA
Thursday 9:00 AM
Mostly Sunny




7°F

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Yes, keep it up there!  It's a balmy 7 degrees here thanks to you Canucks forcing that jet stream down on us.
> 
> Boston, MA
> Thursday 9:00 AM
> Mostly Sunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7°F


-20 C here..Brrr.... mostly sunny!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> -20 C here..Brrr.... mostly sunny!



That's ridiculous! I remember an Italian old-timer was telling me "heat makes you weak, the cold makes you stronger!" I was laughing are you kidding me? These kind of temps cripple you into submission. At least with hot weather you can layer off and shade and fan etc. You can lose limbs in this kind of weather.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That's ridiculous! I remember an Italian old-timer was telling me "heat makes you weak, the cold makes you stronger!" I was laughing are you kidding me? These kind of temps cripple you into submission. At least with hot weather you can layer off and shade and fan etc. You can lose limbs in this kind of weather.


I do agree that heat is better.. but as an eternal optimist, I'll say that a good walk in -20 C.. will kill body bacteria for free..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Gomig-21 said:


> That's ridiculous! I remember an Italian old-timer was telling me "heat makes you weak, the cold makes you stronger!" I was laughing are you kidding me? These kind of temps cripple you into submission. At least with hot weather you can layer off and shade and fan etc. You can lose limbs in this kind of weather.


Um how exactly does layering off help in 50C  ?
At least with cold you can layer up and kind of be warm in most situations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Zibago said:


> Um how exactly does layering off help in 50C  ?



Let it all hang out! 



Zibago said:


> At least with cold you can layer up and kind of be warm in most situations



It's currently -22F with windchill. I look at it this way, things like this don't happen with hot weather!






Tried to find the least graphic pics out there, there is some nasty stuff. Even dry, cracked finger tips from dangerously cold weather are a nightmare.


----------



## Zibago

Gomig-21 said:


> Let it all hang out!


Nah it really doesnot protect you from the brutality of the sun :-//


Gomig-21 said:


> It's currently -22F


Use metric outside of US as no one outside US uses the imperial system 


Gomig-21 said:


> It's currently -22F with windchill. I look at it this way, things like this don't happen with hot weather!


Yes hot weather is not so kind when it makes you its victim all you get is a brain that shuts off due to overheating and you die from heat stroke 
There are ways to walk for hours during a blizzard but can you do the same when temperature goes in the early 50,s during a heat wave without shade  ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Zibago said:


> Nah it really doesnot protect you from the brutality of the sun :-//



That was a joke. You can easily wear less, put a hat on, carry an umbrella go the beach jump in a pool put a tarp up and work under it. So much more you can do in brutal heat than in sub-freezing temps. Take it from a guy who builds houses for a living in the north east of the US! 28 years of doing this we've figured it out believe me. 



Zibago said:


> Use metric outside of US as no one outside US uses the imperial system



Team USA thread? Come on man, if they're really interested they can use this:

https://www.google.com/search?q=fah...2.69i57j0l5.5019j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8



Zibago said:


> Yes hot weather is not so kind when it makes you its victim all you get is a brain that shuts off due to overheating and you die from heat stroke



Sub-zero temperatures can not only eat away at your extremities, it can literally kill you in seconds and you can't work in it. It's impossible and the more you bundle up, the more useless you are and you're still not protected from the elements.



Zibago said:


> There are ways to walk for hours during a blizzard but can you do the same when temperature goes in the early 50,s during a heat wave without shade  ?



Walk for hours in a blizzard? LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> @Nilgiri @The SC damn you Canadians, keep your temperature up there and leave us alone!



I was well prepared this time hehe. It was around -40F at its worst. The darn wind is what really did it.

You know its extra bad when even lake michigan starts to freeze over.


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> I was well prepared this time hehe. It was around -40F at its worst. The darn wind is what really did it.
> 
> You know its extra bad when even lake michigan starts to freeze over.



And there's no relief in sight for the next week or two. Usually these Canadi.. ooops, sorry, Arctic  blasts linger for about 10 days and then we get back up to the 30's (F) but this doesn't seem to be the case right now. The windchill doubles the pain. 

All the news this morning were showing off what the Niagara Falls look like ATM. Good time to visit.
















And here in Cape Cod, even sharks are freezing in 6 degree waters. They're frozen, dead bodies are being washed up at low tide in salt marshes.

You know it's pretty damn cold when this kind of thing starts happening.






https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...t-sharks-are-actually-freezing-to-death-vgtrn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> And there's no relief in sight for the next week or two. Usually these Canadi.. ooops, sorry, Arctic  blasts linger for about 10 days and then we get back up to the 30's (F) but this doesn't seem to be the case right now. The windchill doubles the pain.



C'mon man you've been here all this time and don't have thermal clothes! 
I remember the days of getting in my car in the morning as a teen with teeth chattering thinking I was going to die as the stupid heater in the car SLOWLY came to life.

Now with all the fancy thin insulation clothes they have you can walk outside in sub zero weather and feel nothing (well as long as the wind isn't blowing snow in your face). I find it amazing how such thin stuff works so well.

Something like this:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> C'mon man you've been here all this time and don't have thermal clothes!



Did you really just say that, bro?  You of all people know what I do and have been doing for what, 25+ years? 

Although a lot of my work is at the office, much of it is also on-sight with my guys and believe me, I've earned my way through the many years of hard, physical work in these elements. Last Friday, I gave the guys the choice to come in or stay home because we're at the end of our current project and the remaining items are all outdoors, including a small rubber roof. So I had to fill the shoes of those who took the day and was up 25ft on a 5"-pitch for 7-1/2 hours and it was 5 degrees.  So yeah, I can complain to the Canadians about a rather unusual cold front they're sending our way lol that is currently beating the daylights out of us around here and a lot of the country for that matter.

Heck Miami is currently 58 degrees! Average temp for South Beach this time of year is 78. This will be the coldest New Year's eve in Boston in 55 years. This ain't the usual, cold, winter spell. 



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Now with all the fancy thin insulation clothes they have you can walk outside in sub zero weather and feel nothing (well as long as the wind isn't blowing snow in your face). I find it amazing how such thin stuff works so well.
> 
> Something like this:



Well, no offense to these fellas, but what we do ain't a 10 minute jog lolzo. I'd like to see any of these guys put that stuff on and come out for a full day's worth of work outdoors and see if it works. 

There's only one way to dress for being outdoors for a long period in these dangerously cold temperatures, and it ain't no skimpy fancy skin-wear I can guarantee it.  You need a lot more of the proper fabric on top of that.

You have to bundle up like it's no-one's business because you can easily die. The difficulty is having the proper under and outerwear to keep your body temp sealed within and especially your head, since you lose your body temp mostly from your head. And you have to be very careful with your extremities, especially toes because they'll get frost-bit without you even knowing it. It's a dangerously delicate balance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Did you really just say that, bro?  You of all people know what I do and have been doing for what, 25+ years?
> 
> Although a lot of my work is at the office, much of it is also on-sight with my guys and believe me, I've earned my way through the many years of hard, physical work in these elements. Last Friday, I gave the guys the choice to come in or stay home because we're at the end of our current project and the remaining items are all outdoors, including a small rubber roof. So I had to fill the shoes of those who took the day and was up 25ft on a 5"-pitch for 7-1/2 hours and it was 5 degrees.  So yeah, I can complain to the Canadians about a rather unusual cold front they're sending our way lol that is currently beating the daylights out of us around here and a lot of the country for that matter.
> 
> Heck Miami is currently 58 degrees! Average temp for South Beach this time of year is 78. This will be the coldest New Year's eve in Boston in 55 years. This ain't the usual, cold, winter spell.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no offense to these fellas, but what we do ain't a 10 minute jog lolzo. I'd like to see any of these guys put that stuff on and come out for a full day's worth of work outdoors and see if it works.
> 
> There's only one way to dress for being outdoors for a long period in these dangerously cold temperatures, and it ain't no skimpy fancy skin-wear I can guarantee it.  You need a lot more of the proper fabric on top of that.
> 
> You have to bundle up like it's no-one's business because you can easily die. The difficulty is having the proper under and outerwear to keep your body temp sealed within and especially your head, since you lose your body temp mostly from your head. And you have to be very careful with your extremities, especially toes because they'll get frost-bit without you even knowing it. It's a dangerously delicate balance.



haha!
The guys building a new house a few doors down from me aren't as tough as you and your guys. I haven't seen them for a few weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

+15°C / 59°F 
This is as warm as it gets in Finland, so we'll start here. 
People in Spain wear winter-coats and gloves. 
The Finns are out in the sun,getting a tan. 

+10°C / 50°F 
The French are trying in vain to start their central heating. 
The Finns plant flowers in their gardens. 

+5°C / 41°F 
Italian cars won't start. 
The Finns are cruising in cabriolets. 

0°C / 32°F 
Distilled water freezes. 
The water in Vantaa river (in Finland) gets a little thicker. 

-5°C / 23°F 
People in California almost freeze to death. 
The Finns have their final barbecue before winter. 

-10°C / 14°F 
The Brits start the heat in their houses. 
The Finns start using long sleeves. 

-20°C / -4°F 
The Aussies flee from Mallorca. 
The Finns end their Midsummer celebrations. Autumn is here. 

-30°C / -22°F 
People in Greece die from the cold and disappear from the face of the earth. 
The Finns start drying their laundry indoors. 

-40°C / -40°F 
Canada start cracking in the cold. 
The Finns stand in line at the hotdog stands. 

-50°C / -58°F 
Polar bears start evacuating the North Pole. 
The Finnish army postpones their winter survival training awaiting real 
winter weather. 

-60°C / -76°F 
Korvatunturi (the home for Santa Claus) freezes. 
The Finns rent a movie and stay indoors. 

-70°C / -94°F 
The false Santa moves south. 
The Finns get frustrated since they can't store their Kossu (Koskenkorva 
vodka) outdoors. 
The Finnish army goes out on winter survival training. 

-183°C / -297.4°F 
Microbes in food don't survive. 
The Finnish cows complain that the farmers' hands are cold. 

-273°C / -459.4°F 
ALL atom-based movent halts. 
The Finns start saying "Perkele, it's cold outside today." 

-300°C / -508°F 
Hell freezes over. 
Finland wins the Eurovision Song Contest

BTW: Swedes are considered sissys, because the army sleeps outside in *tents *
when it is -30˚C/-22˚F (That’s what I did).
Finns just dig themselves down in the snow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> haha!
> The guys building a new house a few doors down from me aren't as tough as you and your guys. I haven't seen them for a few weeks.



Or they're just smarter.


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> Did you really just say that, bro?  You of all people know what I do and have been doing for what, 25+ years?
> 
> Although a lot of my work is at the office, much of it is also on-sight with my guys and believe me, I've earned my way through the many years of hard, physical work in these elements. Last Friday, I gave the guys the choice to come in or stay home because we're at the end of our current project and the remaining items are all outdoors, including a small rubber roof. So I had to fill the shoes of those who took the day and was up 25ft on a 5"-pitch for 7-1/2 hours and it was 5 degrees.  So yeah, I can complain to the Canadians about a rather unusual cold front they're sending our way lol that is currently beating the daylights out of us around here and a lot of the country for that matter.
> 
> Heck Miami is currently 58 degrees! Average temp for South Beach this time of year is 78. This will be the coldest New Year's eve in Boston in 55 years. This ain't the usual, cold, winter spell.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no offense to these fellas, but what we do ain't a 10 minute jog lolzo. I'd like to see any of these guys put that stuff on and come out for a full day's worth of work outdoors and see if it works.
> 
> There's only one way to dress for being outdoors for a long period in these dangerously cold temperatures, and it ain't no skimpy fancy skin-wear I can guarantee it.  You need a lot more of the proper fabric on top of that.
> 
> You have to bundle up like it's no-one's business because you can easily die. The difficulty is having the proper under and outerwear to keep your body temp sealed within and especially your head, since you lose your body temp mostly from your head. And you have to be very careful with your extremities, especially toes because they'll get frost-bit without you even knowing it. It's a dangerously delicate balance.



Good winter socks (wear inner and outer if needed) + good toque (covers ears adequately) + good scarf (neck -body gap sealant i call it, and also great to extend up to nose if needed) + good snow gloves (dont cheap out, wear inner and outer if needed)....matter much more than what ppl normally invest in (the jacket and snow trousers etc). Also thermals/long johns are handy. 

Your body core will naturally stay quite warm, it needs just the basic windshield and some basic insulation (most flock jackets are quite overkill at that)....it is extremities for sure that often get neglected.

Friend of mine absolutely hated living in this part of Canada (he is from Niagara region, much milder) during winter till he actually figured out how to dress warm and efficient (extremity focus like you said).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

A.P. Richelieu said:


> BTW: Swedes are considered sissys, because the army sleeps outside in *tents *
> when it is -30˚C/-22˚F (That’s what I did).
> Finns just dig themselves down in the snow.



It's one thing for a light-skinned European to be accustomed to those kind of temps, but us Arabs?

We don't do so well...





















Ta'ala yallah khod!






This is much more comfortable for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> It's one thing for a light-skinned European to be accustomed to those kind of temps, but us Arabs?
> 
> We don't do so well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ta'ala yallah khod!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is much more comfortable for us.



Do the mechanics of sand work similar to snow for skiing/boarding? That can't be too fun wearing ski boots in the desert....can just imagine taking it off after yer done...ugh.

BTW im darker skinned than most arabs, but I dunno I guess I'm the one weirdo freak that kinda likes the cold here, I guess all those ultra humid, too hot weather when I lived in Asia did a number on me 

Its an issue getting my Vitamin D though I suppose, but they fortify lot of stuff now with it....havent felt any ill effects thus far.....might get worse when im older I suppose....but maybe ill be a snowbird then hehe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> Do the mechanics of sand work similar to snow for skiing/boarding? That can't be too fun wearing ski boots in the desert....can just imagine taking it off after yer done...ugh.



A faceplant in snow is MUCH better than one in sand loool. 



Nilgiri said:


> BTW im darker skinned than most arabs, but I dunno I guess I'm the one weirdo freak that kinda likes the cold here, I guess all those ultra humid, too hot weather when I lived in Asia did a number on me
> 
> Its an issue getting my Vitamin D though I suppose, but they fortify lot of stuff now with it....havent felt any ill effects thus far.....might get worse when im older I suppose....but maybe ill be a snowbird then hehe.



LOL, hey, join the club of weirdo freaks!  I was gonna say, you must be either used to the humidity of India since I'm guessing most of the population lives in the lower altitudes of the country. And I've been to India and remember that humidity quite well. Mumbai, New Delhi, Agra and even Srinagar, all were quite warm when I was there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> LOL, hey, join the club of weirdo freaks!  I was gonna say, you must be either used to the humidity of India since I'm guessing most of the population lives in the lower altitudes of the country. And I've been to India and remember that humidity quite well. Mumbai, New Delhi, Agra and even Srinagar, all were quite warm when I was there.



I grew up mostly in Hong Kong and Singapore, but yep overall the whole region has that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

*http://www.casesnow.com/news/how-do-other-countries-deal-with-snow/*

*How Do Other Countries Deal With Snow?*







The United States isn’t the only country that runs into trouble with snow during the wintertime. Much of Europe and Canada run into similar situations, but the United States seems to be a mid-point between countries with huge snowfall totals such as Norway and others with much less such as the United Kingdom. One country that stands apart from the rest in terms of handling snow is Sweden. Because snow and cold weather is so common in northern Europe, Sweden has adapted much of its society to always being ready for snow. Swedish lifestyle is tailored towards the frequent cold weather, where most shoes are equipped with proper soles and clothes are made for conditions well below freezing. Salting roads is a legal requirement and special snow tires are always put on for better traction. Chains and studs are also commonly equipped onto tires to improve traction in the snowier areas where plowing and salting just aren’t enough to keep roads completely cleared. Even for airports warm sand is often spread across runaways to keep snow melted and to give aircraft traction when landing and taking off.

One aspect of life that keeps Sweden ahead during the winter is how they treat cold weather and snow as if it were just another day, since it is so common. School isn’t cancelled because of negative temperatures and people will still be seen outside. The real difference is their preparedness. Going out in extremely cold temperatures isn’t too much of a problem when everyone in Sweden has the proper clothing attire to keep them warm and safe. Of course though, when temperatures drop dangerously low more precautions are taken, and not everyone chooses to venture outdoors. Wind causes massive snow drifts and can easily cause frostbite. The preferred method of transportation in northern areas of Sweden and Norway and even Canada is usually by snowmobile. Snow sometimes gets so difficult to manage that roads become useless and there is no way to pass through. So instead of trying to get through the snow in a car or truck, many citizens choose to go right on top of it all with a snowmobile.

Middle to southern Europe views snow in a way that is similar to many Americans. Snow can be an uncommon occurrence and the level of preparedness is nothing compared to Sweden or Norway. A large area of Europe rarely sees long periods of freezing temperatures and so the expectation of snow isn’t usually fresh in everyone’s mind. But that’s not to say it never snows. Salting and plowing are still the preferred method of clearing snow, but many places don’t always have a fleet ready to take to the streets and clear away frozen debris. It’s all about being prepared, which is why sometimes we see schools may close for only a few inches of snow in European countries but also some middle states in America. Warmer states are often unprepared for snow and even a small amount can be crippling, whereas in Sweden or even New England a few inches is treated as just another day. In the coming months those few inches of snow that may be on the ground won’t be looking so bad just knowing how many feet of snow are already probably covering the ground in Sweden, Norway, or our neighbor Canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

A.P. Richelieu said:


> *http://www.casesnow.com/news/how-do-other-countries-deal-with-snow/*
> 
> *How Do Other Countries Deal With Snow?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United States isn’t the only country that runs into trouble with snow during the wintertime. Much of Europe and Canada run into similar situations, but the United States seems to be a mid-point between countries with huge snowfall totals such as Norway and others with much less such as the United Kingdom. One country that stands apart from the rest in terms of handling snow is Sweden. Because snow and cold weather is so common in northern Europe, Sweden has adapted much of its society to always being ready for snow. Swedish lifestyle is tailored towards the frequent cold weather, where most shoes are equipped with proper soles and clothes are made for conditions well below freezing. Salting roads is a legal requirement and special snow tires are always put on for better traction. Chains and studs are also commonly equipped onto tires to improve traction in the snowier areas where plowing and salting just aren’t enough to keep roads completely cleared. Even for airports warm sand is often spread across runaways to keep snow melted and to give aircraft traction when landing and taking off.
> 
> One aspect of life that keeps Sweden ahead during the winter is how they treat cold weather and snow as if it were just another day, since it is so common. School isn’t cancelled because of negative temperatures and people will still be seen outside. The real difference is their preparedness. Going out in extremely cold temperatures isn’t too much of a problem when everyone in Sweden has the proper clothing attire to keep them warm and safe. Of course though, when temperatures drop dangerously low more precautions are taken, and not everyone chooses to venture outdoors. Wind causes massive snow drifts and can easily cause frostbite. The preferred method of transportation in northern areas of Sweden and Norway and even Canada is usually by snowmobile. Snow sometimes gets so difficult to manage that roads become useless and there is no way to pass through. So instead of trying to get through the snow in a car or truck, many citizens choose to go right on top of it all with a snowmobile.
> 
> Middle to southern Europe views snow in a way that is similar to many Americans. Snow can be an uncommon occurrence and the level of preparedness is nothing compared to Sweden or Norway. A large area of Europe rarely sees long periods of freezing temperatures and so the expectation of snow isn’t usually fresh in everyone’s mind. But that’s not to say it never snows. Salting and plowing are still the preferred method of clearing snow, but many places don’t always have a fleet ready to take to the streets and clear away frozen debris. It’s all about being prepared, which is why sometimes we see schools may close for only a few inches of snow in European countries but also some middle states in America. Warmer states are often unprepared for snow and even a small amount can be crippling, whereas in Sweden or even New England a few inches is treated as just another day. In the coming months those few inches of snow that may be on the ground won’t be looking so bad just knowing how many feet of snow are already probably covering the ground in Sweden, Norway, or our neighbor Canada.



One of the side benefits of having a country where pickup trucks are the #1, #2, and #3 top selling vehicles is the abundance of snow plowing abilities. Many private citizens have plow hookups on their trucks. They actually go around offering to plow your driveway for a price.









The plowing isn’t the problem. It’s where to put all the snow.

BTW chains and studded tires are illegal in many states due to roadway damage.

Edit: Hmm...actually the chain restrictions may have been revoked.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Private inititative is not enough.
If we get 20-30 cm of snow, the city of Stockholm should be cleared in less than a day.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

A.P. Richelieu said:


> Private inititative is not enough.
> If we get 20-30 cm of snow, the city of Stockholm should be cleared in less than a day.
> 
> View attachment 446051



Yep, all cities and towns have snowplowing budgets and equipment. If you live in a tight budget town you may be in trouble.






The City/town only plows the public streets. The people with the pickup trucks do your private property.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> The plowing isn’t the problem. It’s where to put all the snow.



Well, get ready for tomorrow, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Well, get ready for tomorrow, bro.



Yeah, I’m telecommuting tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Yeah, I’m telecommuting tomorrow.



Guess what? I had a frozen fuel line in the truck yesterday morning. She wouldn't start! My previous truck had a block heater plug so I can plug it in in these wicked temps, I pay almost twice what I paid for that one on this and no engine block plug! I had to get the jobsite propane heater, run it under the front end, cover the hood and front tires with blankets and drop cloths and it took 3 hours to thaw the gummed up diesel to where if finally started.

Once I got it going, I headed to the dealer and had a little convo with them about how I custom ordered an F-450 that was coming to the northeast and it came without an engine block heater plug?! They said I needed to ask for it. Oh man, I just walked away laughing. So I ordered one they'll be installing it next week and now I have to make sure I put in certain anti-diesel gelling additive in the fuel mix.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Guess what? I had a frozen fuel line in the truck yesterday morning. She wouldn't start! My previous truck had a block heater plug so I can plug it in in these wicked temps, I pay almost twice what I paid for that one on this and no engine block plug! I had to get the jobsite propane heater, run it under the front end, cover the hood and front tires with blankets and drop cloths and it took 3 hours to thaw the gummed up diesel to where if finally started.
> 
> Once I got it going, I headed to the dealer and had a little convo with them about how I custom ordered an F-450 that was coming to the northeast and it came without an engine block heater plug?! They said I needed to ask for it. Oh man, I just walked away laughing. So I ordered one they'll be installing it next week and now I have to make sure I put in certain anti-diesel gelling additive in the fuel mix.



They didn’t remind you of that but probably still tried to sell you the useless add ons during the signing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

A.P. Richelieu said:


> *http://www.casesnow.com/news/how-do-other-countries-deal-with-snow/*
> 
> *How Do Other Countries Deal With Snow?*












repost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


>



Got a good 16+ inches up this way, plus with the wind drifts I have 3+ foot piles up against sliding doors and staircases ugh. Aquarium T station was shut down from the storm surge bringing water into the subway. Some coastal towns like Revere had their main streets under water and ice. This sucks all around! Time to take the week off and either go ice fishing somewhere or head south! My fishing getaway can't get here soon enough!
How d'you make out, bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Got a good 16+ inches up this way, plus with the wind drifts I have 3+ foot piles up against sliding doors and staircases ugh. Aquarium T station was shut down from the storm surge bringing water into the subway. Some coastal towns like Revere had their main streets under water and ice. This sucks all around! Time to take the week off and either go ice fishing somewhere or head south! My fishing getaway can't get here soon enough!
> How d'you make out, bro?



I always worry about the snow piled up on my doors melting and then leaking in under them. Doesn't seem to happen but I usually clear it anyway.

I'd say around 16 inches is about right. The drifts suck.
I find it pretty slick that almost everybody in my company telecommuted from home with all the telephones being forwarded and everything functioned like a normal day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

What kind of Americans are there here when I haven't read a single post about the NFL, except from @Hamartia Antidote & @Nilgiri (who's Canadian!) about last year's superbowl? Where are you lots? What a bunch of sorry members when not a single mention of any of the major sports from the whole lot of youz!?

An Egyptian/American is more into American sports than all you slackers? Unbeleibable! 

The NFL playoffs just started and what a game yesterday by the Tennessee Titans, snatching victory from the jaws of defeat to the Kansas City Chiefs, @F-22Raptor how could you not be glabbing about that game? They were down by 21 starting the 2nd half and came back and won it. What a performance by Mracus Mariota wow! The play @2:15 was out of this world lol! He threw it, KC defender blocks it with his hands and it bounces right back to him and he has the presence of mind to take it in, reaching for the pylon for a TD. That was the highlight of many in that game including a great block he made @5:00 lol. You don't see QB's making great blocs that often.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

Gomig-21 said:


> What kind of Americans are there here when I haven't read a single post about the NFL, except from @Hamartia Antidote & @Nilgiri (who's Canadian!) about last year's superbowl? Where are you lots? What a bunch of sorry members when not a single mention of any of the major sports from the whole lot of youz!?
> 
> An Egyptian/American is more into American sports than all you slackers? Unbeleibable!
> 
> The NFL playoffs just started and what a game yesterday by the Tennessee Titans, snatching victory from the jaws of defeat to the Kansas City Chiefs, @F-22Raptor how could you not be glabbing about that game? They were down by 21 starting the 2nd half and came back and won it. What a performance by Mracus Mariota wow! The play @2:15 was out of this world lol! He threw it, KC defender blocks it with his hands and it bounces right back to him and he has the presence of mind to take it in, reaching for the pylon for a TD. That was the highlight of many in that game including a great block he made @5:00 lol. You don't see QB's making great blocs that often.



Was definitely an amazing game!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> What kind of Americans are there here when I haven't read a single post about the NFL, except from @Hamartia Antidote & @Nilgiri (who's Canadian!) about last year's superbowl? Where are you lots? What a bunch of sorry members when not a single mention of any of the major sports from the whole lot of youz!?
> 
> An Egyptian/American is more into American sports than all you slackers? Unbeleibable!
> 
> The NFL playoffs just started and what a game yesterday by the Tennessee Titans, snatching victory from the jaws of defeat to the Kansas City Chiefs, @F-22Raptor how could you not be glabbing about that game? They were down by 21 starting the 2nd half and came back and won it. What a performance by Mracus Mariota wow! The play @2:15 was out of this world lol! He threw it, KC defender blocks it with his hands and it bounces right back to him and he has the presence of mind to take it in, reaching for the pylon for a TD. That was the highlight of many in that game including a great block he made @5:00 lol. You don't see QB's making great blocs that often.



The old webmaster (his name has since changed) was a Colts fan (LOL!) so I'd let him have it good
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/nfl-season-2014.329971/#post-6082572

But as I have said the best way to keep the Patriots on a winning track is to stick with fatalism. So until they win we should just say they are washed up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

F-22Raptor said:


> Was definitely an amazing game!



So far looks like the Titans are coming up this way to play the Pats next week. Should be fun!



Hamartia Antidote said:


> The old webmaster (his name has since changed) was a Colts fan (LOL!) so I'd let him have it good
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/nfl-season-2014.329971/#post-6082572
> 
> But as I have said the best way to keep the Patriots on a winning track is to stick with fatalism. So until they win we should just say they are washed up.



Agreed! I think the adversity is the most it's ever been this year, though, with all the recent rumors and news of the supposed feuding between Kraft, Bellichick and Brady regarding Brady's personal trainer Guerrero and the Jimmy Garappolo trade which is right up there with the Red Sox trading Babe Ruth to the Yankees in 1918 and the Curse of the Bambino that had lasted 80 years! I worry a bit that this is a new thing the Pats have never experienced before. Most of the fueling of the fire has always been from external sources, but now this is from within. Hope they can handle it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

Gomig-21 said:


> So far looks like the Titans are coming up this way to play the Pats next week. Should be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! I think the adversity is the most it's ever been this year, though, with all the recent rumors and news of the supposed feuding between Kraft, Bellichick and Brady regarding Brady's personal trainer Guerrero and the Jimmy Garappolo trade which is right up there with the Red Sox trading Babe Ruth to the Yankees in 1918 and the Curse of the Bambino that had lasted 80 years! I worry a bit that this is a new thing the Pats have never experienced before. Most of the fueling of the fire has always been from external sources, but now this is from within. Hope they can handle it.


If the Jags win, we face the Patriots. If the Bills prevail, it's the Steelers.


----------



## F-22Raptor

Pats vs Titans it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Saturday night, 8:15 at Gillette. I didn't think Buffalo would make it that close TBH. Should be a fun week!



F-22Raptor said:


> Pats vs Titans it is.



How much you wanna put on this game? 
Vegas has the Titans at a ridiculous 13.5-point underdog. It'll probably get down to 8.5 or even 7.5 by game time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud4000

F-22Raptor said:


> Pats vs Titans it is.



Good because Jaguars scare me. The defense is incredible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

cloud4000 said:


> Good because Jaguars scare me. The defense is incredible.



Wait, what? You're a local also?
Jaguars owner is a Pakistani/American billionaire businessman/tycoon. A great immigrant success story!

Shahid Khan






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shahid_Khan

Speaking of local and snow, some creative art work in the streets of Boston with this crazy winter we're having so far. At least it's warm today, a balmy 39°F.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud4000

Gomig-21 said:


> Wait, what? You're a local also?
> Jaguars owner is a Pakistani/American billionaire businessman/tycoon. A great immigrant success story!
> 
> Shahid Khan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shahid_Khan
> 
> Speaking of local and snow, some creative art work in the streets of Boston with this crazy winter we're having so far. At least it's warm today, a balmy 39°F.



I'm indeed a local. Live in the North Shore of Boston. And I'm a great admirer of Shahid Khan. Must respect for the man and what he's accomplished.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

cloud4000 said:


> I'm indeed a local. Live in the North Shore of Boston.



This is getting out of control, lol. @Hamartia Antidote you believe this? Cloud and I are probably neighbors LOL.
I've lived in Malden for about 10 years and been in Danvers for close to 20. We should definitely start a Massachusetts PDF-ians thread and people should check in! 



cloud4000 said:


> And I'm a great admirer of Shahid Khan. Must respect for the man and what he's accomplished.



Indeed. I always love to see these kinds of stories. There are quite a bit of Pakistani and Indian super successful people in the US. Being an NFL team owner is about as good as it gets, and it's relatively a cash machine in the USA! How can you not love this country?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> This is getting out of control, lol. @Hamartia Antidote you believe this? Cloud and I are probably neighbors LOL.
> We should definitely start a Massachusetts PDF-ians thread and people should check in!



Lol!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> This is getting out of control, lol. @Hamartia Antidote you believe this? Cloud and I are probably neighbors LOL.
> I've lived in Malden for about 10 years and been in Danvers for close to 20. We should definitely start a Massachusetts PDF-ians thread and people should check in!



Looks like Global Warming has beaten down our mini ice-age.
I was out early today and it looked like a scene from the horror movie "The Fog".




I swear Blake was out there somewhere

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Looks like Global Warming has beaten down our mini ice-age.
> I was out early today and it looked like a scene from the horror movie "The Fog".
> View attachment 447946
> 
> I swear Blake was out there somewhere



lol, IKR. Yesterday I thought somehow January/February & March were skipped and we went right into April after experiencing those brutal 2 weeks. Let's hope the weather behaves itself for tonight's game. #GoPats!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

Gomig-21 said:


> lol, IKR. Yesterday I thought somehow January/February & March were skipped and we went right into April after experiencing those brutal 2 weeks. Let's hope the weather behaves itself for tonight's game. #GoPats!



Ready for the game tonight? I know I am! Lets go Titans!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

F-22Raptor said:


> Ready for the game tonight? I know I am! Lets go Titans!



Titans? Comon mayn, $5 Pats by 10? The line is still at 13.5 I'd take that in a heartbeat. I don't know if I can give you that many points I think that's crazy, even though Vegas is rarely off, but I'll give you 10. 

https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/...odel-says-patriots-wont-cover-against-titans/

Some GREAT games this weekend especially Atlanta and Philly. Too bad for Eagles fans that Karsten Wentz got hurt and isn't part of their season anymore. What a match-up that would've been with Matty Ice!

I hope the Steelers go down and go down heavy! Their favored by 7 against the Jags, I just don't like them lol.


----------



## F-22Raptor

Gomig-21 said:


> Titans? Comon mayn, $5 Pats by 10? The line is still at 13.5 I'd take that in a heartbeat. I don't know if I can give you that many points I think that's crazy, even though Vegas is rarely off, but I'll give you 10.
> 
> https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/...odel-says-patriots-wont-cover-against-titans/
> 
> Some GREAT games this weekend especially Atlanta and Philly. Too bad for Eagles fans that Karsten Wentz got hurt and isn't part of their season anymore. What a match-up that would've been with Matty Ice!
> 
> I hope the Steelers go down and go down heavy! Their favored by 7 against the Jags, I just don't like them lol.



Congrats to the Pats. You beat us like a drum.

Pats fans won't know what to do when Brady retires.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Titans? Comon mayn, $5 Pats by 10? The line is still at 13.5 I'd take that in a heartbeat.



21!!!! Covered the 48 too. I'm sure lots of Patriots fans made money even with such a high post-season spread.

Now we have to see the Steelers vs Jags. Odds say Steelers by 7.



F-22Raptor said:


> Congrats to the Pats. You beat us like a drum.
> 
> Pats fans won't know what to do when Brady retires.



True, our other teams aren't as dependable.


----------



## Gomig-21

F-22Raptor said:


> Congrats to the Pats. You beat us like a drum.
> 
> Pats fans won't know what to do when Brady retires.



A lot of the calls went in the Pats favor lol. They missed that critical face mask but that penalty on the Titans on 4th and whatever when the Pats were kicking it off and it ended up being a Pats 1st down changed the game completely. To me, that was the turning point because the Titans came out with fire and fury and that one-handed catch to put them up by 7 was tremendous.

Hey, with Mariota and a relatively young team, I think it's fair to say they'll be around doing some damage in the league in the upcoming years. 24 year old quarter back sensation against the 40 year-old GOAT was quite the matchup. I find it hard to believe that Brady has 4 more years in him like he said.

And trading Garappolo will come back and bite them in the behind, that's fo sho.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> 21!!!! Covered the 48 too. I'm sure lots of Patriots fans made money even with such a high post-season spread.



I didn't expect that. Covering the over/under I think was ok, but to beat the spread was quite surprising. There's a reason why Vegas is the gambling capital of the world lol. They know how to call all these games.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Now we have to see the Steelers vs Jags. Odds say Steelers by 7.



Go Jags! I don't want to see those upty dipty Pittsburgh Steelers anywhere near here! lol. It's not that I'm worried about them beating the Pats, I just can't stand them LOL!


----------



## Gomig-21

What a weekend of football, culminating with one of the most incredible plays with time running out in Minnesota. That was insane.

Should be another fun weekend next week for both Championship games. It would be very wild if the Vikings win and end up playing in the superbowl in Minnesota. Not sure fans of either AFC team will be able to get tickets to that event LOL.

Look at this play with time running out to win it. The effort by that Saints corner was not exactly something that will earn him a pay raise.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952720106823602177


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> What a weekend of football, culminating with one of the most incredible plays with time running out in Minnesota. That was insane.
> 
> Should be another fun weekend next week for both Championship games. It would be very wild if the Vikings win and end up playing in the superbowl in Minnesota. Not sure fans of either AFC team will be able to get tickets to that event LOL.
> 
> Look at this play with time running out to win it. The effort by that Saints corner was not exactly something that will earn him a pay raise.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952720106823602177



Jags it is..not feeling good seeing how that was such a high scoring game at Heinz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Murika baby!


----------



## Gomig-21

Here are the lines for this weekend's championship games, Pats favored by 9.5 against the Jaguars.
Funny how all the local sports stations are beating this one up and looking at a blowout by the Pats. I don't see that, but I can see them covering the points. Time to bet on this, Ant. 

https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/...puter-model-loving-under-in-jaguars-patriots/

I guess the big money is in betting who'd be in the superbowl and who will win it at the beginning of the season.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Here are the lines for this weekend's championship games, Pats favored by 9.5 against the Jaguars.
> Funny how all the local sports stations are beating this one up and looking at a blowout by the Pats. I don't see that, but I can see them covering the points. Time to bet on this, Ant.
> 
> https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/...puter-model-loving-under-in-jaguars-patriots/
> 
> I guess the big money is in betting who'd be in the superbowl and who will win it at the beginning of the season.



9.5? After the Jags performance against the Steelers I think we are in trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> 9.5? After the Jags performance against the Steelers I think we are in trouble.



And Brady hurt his throwing hand in yesterday's practice. Even CNN was reporting it and when CNN reports something on the Pats...you know it's more than the usual sports talk! Adversity man, but this year it's internal stuff and now physical stuff which both are things they've never dealt with before.

And you know that the Jags' president is Tom Cuoughlin, the only coach who's ever beaten the Pats in the superbowl TWICE with the filthy dreaded New York Giants. You know he's gonna be telling the Jags players to attack Brady in the pocket since that's the blueprint to beating them and what the Giants did in those 2 SBs.

WEEI and THE HUB are both predicting a blowout by the Pats. Not sure how they came up with that but if you think about it, you have 4 QBs left:

Blake Bortles
Nick Foles
Case Keenum
Tom Brady

Really? No-names, really, and then the GOAT lol!  Pats have to get past the Jaguars first I understand, but what a matchup it would be if it were to be a Tom Brady / Drew Breese super bowl had the Saints not botched that last incredible play in that Minnesota game? Much more interesting IMO.

*Success of Blake Bortles, Case Keenum, Nick Foles won’t end quest for elite QBs*







Then the GIANT among men.






If these NFL playoffs have taught us one thing, it’s that you don’t necessarily need a franchise-caliber quarterback to compete for a championship. Although the only elite quarterback left in the tournament might be the one to raise the Vince Lombardi Trophy, the other three in Sunday’s conference title games offer a glimmer of hope for getting there.

Even if Tom Brady — he of the five rings — gets the Patriots to Minneapolis for Super Bowl LII, there will be a wildly unexpected quarterback facing him. The winner of the Case Keenum-Nick Foles matchup in Philadelphia will have a shot at winning it all Feb. 4 at U.S. Bank Stadium.

If either of those two, or Blake Bortles in the event the Jaguars pull off a monumental upset of the Patriots, wins the Super Bowl, it would be the first time in 15 years that an unheralded quarterback did that. (Brady reportedly jammed his throwing hand at practice Wednesday when a teammate accidentally ran into him, and Bortles’ chances will improve if Brady isn’t 100 percent.)

https://www.newsday.com/sports/colu...layoffs-brady-foles-keenum-bortles-1.16231930

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> 9.5? After the Jags performance against the Steelers I think we are in trouble.



The line has dropped to 9 now with Brady's unknown hand injury in practice on Wednesday and that seems to be the talk of the playoffs. A lot of people are picking the Jags now, using that hand injury as an excuse and also the Tom Coughlin factor but I think it's mostly because of the brutal level of Pats haters out there, especially ex-players on programs like the NFL Network and ESPN etc. You can really tell how much of a grudge they have hahaha the heck with them and they're just tired of seeing the Pats win all the time.

Over/under also dropped from 46 to 48.

https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/...ds-nfl-playoff-picks-from-expert-on-16-4-run/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

So @Gomig-21 what’s your experience with heated driveways? I’ve been eyeing one of my neighbors systems for years which I think may have recently failed (or they forgot to turn it on). 
I noticed his cement started cracking about 4 years ago so I think they didn’t do a great job (~15 yr old house) with the base or poured it too thin. That’s the problem with cement you can’t cheap out on it or it will quickly look like crap. My parent’s house has about 250 feet of cement walkway probably poured in the 1930’s and only recently have I started seeing cracks in it. It’s held up like a champ. Of course there’s no cars driving on it.

I’m hesitant to touch my black top driveway because there’s no cracks in it. So if it aint broke no use trying to fix it. Some nice pavers near me too but every place water can get in is just a potential headache.



Gomig-21 said:


> The line has dropped to 9 now with Brady's unknown hand injury in practice on Wednesday and that seems to be the talk of the playoffs. A lot of people are picking the Jags now, using that hand injury as an excuse and also the Tom Coughlin factor but I think it's mostly because of the brutal level of Pats haters out there, especially ex-players on programs like the NFL Network and ESPN etc. You can really tell how much of a grudge they have hahaha the heck with them and they're just tired of seeing the Pats win all the time.
> 
> Over/under also dropped from 46 to 48.
> 
> https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/...ds-nfl-playoff-picks-from-expert-on-16-4-run/



Belichick had a news conference the other day saying the Jags don’t have many weaknesses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> So @Gomig-21 what’s your experience with heated driveways? I’ve been eyeing one of my neighbors systems for years which I think may have recently failed (or they forgot to turn it on).
> I noticed his cement started cracking about 4 years ago so I think they didn’t do a great job (~15 yr old house) with the base or poured it too thin. That’s the problem with cement you can’t cheap out on it or it will quickly look like crap. My parent’s house has about 250 feet of cement walkway probably poured in the 1930’s and only recently have I started seeing cracks in it. It’s held up like a champ. Of course there’s no cars driving on it.
> 
> I’m hesitant to touch my black top driveway because there’s no cracks in it. So if it aint broke no use trying to fix it. Some nice pavers near me too but every place water can get in is just a potential headache.



I've done it twice in the past 10 years or so and no issues. It's a pain in the neck but apparently it works for these people who built new homes. I think it's better and more feasible to have it done if you're either building a new home or adding a garage addition where you will be disturbing the existing driveway. If your current driveway is fine, I wouldn't bother to be perfectly honest with you. If you have the need to repave your driveway because you have cracking issues, then I would consider it. But like you said, if it ain't broken, don't fix it.

We just finished a 2 car 3-story and put radiant heating in the garage. That's a good thing to do but only if you're starting from scratch. To rip up the concrete and have that done is not really a good idea unless you really want it. 

I look at it this way; we deal with snow and ice a handful of times a year, so something like that is really more of a luxury than a necessity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

SerpentZA (a famous South African Vlogger who has lived in China for the last 10+ years) is on his 3rd US trip. He actually liked it here so much last time he had to make a special video afterwards to tell his fans he wasn't going to move here (not because he doesn't want to but because his chances of getting an immigration visa are slim)

Link to his 2016 trip


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> The line has dropped to 9 now with Brady's unknown hand injury in practice on Wednesday and that seems to be the talk of the playoffs. A lot of people are picking the Jags now, using that hand injury as an excuse and also the Tom Coughlin factor but I think it's mostly because of the brutal level of Pats haters out there, especially ex-players on programs like the NFL Network and ESPN etc. You can really tell how much of a grudge they have hahaha the heck with them and they're just tired of seeing the Pats win all the time.
> 
> Over/under also dropped from 46 to 48.
> 
> https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/...ds-nfl-playoff-picks-from-expert-on-16-4-run/



Geez we made it. Things can never be easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Geez we made it. Things can never be easy.


 
What a game that was, wow! Didn't look like the rumored 17 stitches in Brady's hand had any effect on his play, but what another comeback and another superbowl appearance. How spoiled are we?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Noticed 1 member with a Philly cheese steak Eagles logo for his avatar...not happy about that....sooo....
take this, @KAL-EL !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Noticed 1 member with a Philly cheese steak Eagles logo for his avatar...not happy about that....sooo....
> take this, @KAL-EL !!!



I’d switch mine to the above but I don’t know what I did with the original animated gif I use now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud4000

Another come from behind victory for Patriots. Is there any doubt God is a Patriot's fan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> What kind of Americans are there here when I haven't read a single post about the NFL, except from @Hamartia Antidote & @Nilgiri (who's Canadian!) about last year's superbowl? Where are you lots? What a bunch of sorry members when not a single mention of any of the major sports from the whole lot of youz!?
> 
> An Egyptian/American is more into American sports than all you slackers? Unbeleibable!
> 
> The NFL playoffs just started and what a game yesterday by the Tennessee Titans, snatching victory from the jaws of defeat to the Kansas City Chiefs, @F-22Raptor how could you not be glabbing about that game? They were down by 21 starting the 2nd half and came back and won it. What a performance by Mracus Mariota wow! The play @2:15 was out of this world lol! He threw it, KC defender blocks it with his hands and it bounces right back to him and he has the presence of mind to take it in, reaching for the pylon for a TD. That was the highlight of many in that game including a great block he made @5:00 lol. You don't see QB's making great blocs that often.



Not really watching NFL this year around....i might catch the superbowl just to see if patriots win yet again (and all the friends etc that will be watching)....and well because nothing else really on TV that day lol. Have any of the patriots (ironic if so heh) or eagles taken a knee for the anthem btw?

Hockey is pretty much only thing I watch semi-closely now....and even that Habs and sens are not gonna make it to playoffs and my fantasy league did so chit so bleh.  But the good news is more time for other outdoor and indoor activities coz of all this lol..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> Have any of the patriots (ironic if so heh) or eagles taken a knee for the anthem btw?



Not sure about the birds, but I think it's over with the Pats (if I'm not mistaken) and Belichick has made it a rule to not cause any distraction.

One of the new members they signed as a free agent is Ricky Jean Francois who has a great story behind him; they asked him what he thought of the Eagles, this was his response>


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955548972688474112






lol. BTW, @Hamartia Antidote , did you know about his story? When he was first signed as a free-agent during the summer, he came up to meet Kraft and co. and when he showed up at Logan and drove through Boston on the way to Foxboro, his first reaction was "OMG I can't believe all the Dunkin Donuts ya'll have here in Boston!" They asked him why? He said "because I own 32 of them!"  He's not only an excellent defensive tackle but obviously a pretty good business man as well. Imagine the loot coming in from 32 Dunkin Donuts'?! On top of an NFL salary? Good for him. 



Nilgiri said:


> Hockey is pretty much only thing I watch semi-closely now....and even that Habs and sens are not gonna make it to playoffs and my fantasy league did so chit so bleh.



Hey man, the Bruins are the hottest team in the NFL going 7-0-3 in their last 10 games and 2nd place in the east. I can't believe this new Vegas Knights team is leading the NHL!? Who'dathunk?



Nilgiri said:


> But the good news is more time for other outdoor and indoor activities coz of all this lol..



Awesome, I'm a huge outdoors guy and I've pushed off my yellowfin tuna fishing trip off the Keys until middle to end of February. Never have I looked so forward to that than this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> I'm a huge outdoors guy and I've pushed off my yellowfin tuna fishing trip off the Keys until middle to end of February. Never have I looked so forward to that than this year.



So what’s the craziest thing you’ve seen while out on a boat in the keys? I have a few friends who also go fishing down there and they say it’s the best experience. February eh? Don’t like 130 degree weather of July? Hmm...maybe move this to our boating thread.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> So what’s the craziest thing you’ve seen while out on a boat in the keys? I have a few friends who also go fishing down there and they say it’s the best experience. February eh?



Where to begin, my brother!  There are a few things in life that are just on top of the list and this is one of them for yours truly. The fishing is out of this world (if you like fishing, of course) and being with friends and family out on the water for a few days of sun and fun is just like nothing else, really. Catching sailfish is a blast and even fighting off sharks when you pull up a bonita or even a tuna is crazy. Catching sharks is great, even for a guy who has the ultimate fear of sharks, knowing they're lurking under your boat is a very scary and satisfying feeling at the same time lol.

The craziest thing is probably a few years ago, my buddy pulled up a huge grouper after fighting it for about an hour, then when he had it up against the boat, another friend was trying to unhook it when suddenly jumped and slapped him upside the head with its tail and knocked him out. Thankfully we were all able to laugh about it in the end.

Meeting up with a bunch of other boaters and crossing over to Bimini is also a blast. Haven't done that in a few years but what a great trip and the waters are out of this world.





























Hamartia Antidote said:


> Don’t like 130 degree weather!



Near the water it's a different story. Going down in August or sometime around then and not partaking in any water activities is asking for death! That's why Jan/Feb is really the best time to go.

A far cry from this!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey man, the Bruins are the hottest team in the NFL going 7-0-3 in their last 10 games and 2nd place in the east. I can't believe this new Vegas Knights team is leading the NHL!? Who'dathunk?



Yep they looking solid as always, not surprised if Bruins win the cup. Surprised the pengs did kinda bad this year so far. 

Oh and lot of these relatively new teams do quite well starting out these days, coz clean slate and you dont get any real prima donnas... which I feel lends naturally to the game itself. Everyone got to prove their worth and has a good opportunity etc. Great result though even with that taken into account. Marchessault, Karlsson and cpl others have really impressed me, they look to be hitting their stride/peak in their careers now at right time for this team. 

I will support them in the playoffs too, I like "spare-parts" underdog teams generally esp when I got none of my 2 horses left in the mix

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

One can understand the Patriots predicament as even the new X-files episode has refernces to a digital heaven were the Patriots never win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> Oh and lot of these relatively new teams do quite well starting out these days, coz clean slate and you dont get any real prima donnas... which I feel lends naturally to the game itself. Everyone got to prove their worth and has a good opportunity etc. Great result though even with that taken into account.



Good point. Marchand just scored an incredible goal about 10 minutes ago to put the B's up 3-2 on the Devils.

Marchy Dangle lol, nice deek.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955984004116860930


Oscar said:


> One can understand the Patriots predicament as even the new X-files episode has refernces to a digital heaven were the Patriots never win.



Hahaha, imagine that? Even the X-files has it in for the Pats! Haters gonna hate.
Notice @KAL-EL is keeping a low profile? 

Pats favored by 5.5 but I think they're gonna have a tough time with this Eagles team.

Meanwhile, Minneapolis is getting ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Gomig-21 said:


> Good point. Marchand just scored an incredible goal about 10 minutes ago to put the B's up 3-2 on the Devils.
> 
> Marchy Dangle lol, nice deek.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955984004116860930
> 
> 
> Hahaha, imagine that? Even the X-files has it in for the Pats! Haters gonna hate.
> Notice @KAL-EL is keeping a low profile?
> 
> Pats favored by 5.5 but I think they're gonna have a tough time with this Eagles team.
> 
> Meanwhile, Minneapolis is getting ready.



Me keeping a low profile? Nah 

Once Carson Wentz went down, basically everyone (including myself to be honest) thought the season was essentially over.

Most of the 'experts' and many fans didn't think they were going to win one playoff game, let alone the NFC title game against the Vikings and go to the Superbowl.

They were the underdogs in the last two playoff games, and they are an underdog now. The game is played on the field.

No matter what happens, in my eyes it was a very successful season despite all of the setbacks. Proud of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

KAL-EL said:


> Me keeping a low profile? Nah
> 
> Once Carson Wentz went down, basically everyone (including myself to be honest) thought the season was essentially over.
> 
> Most of the 'experts' and many fans didn't think they were going to win one playoff game, let alone the NFC title game against the Vikings and go to the Superbowl.
> 
> They were the underdogs in the last two playoff games, and they are an underdog now. The game is played on the field.
> 
> No matter what happens, in my eyes it was a very successful season despite all of the setbacks. Proud of them.



Spoken like a true diplomat. Especially with 2 games left when Wentz went out who BTW, was most likely the front-runner for MVP despite Brady doing what he did this season at age 40. I'm still waiting for people to come out and accuse him of pumping HDH or something along those lines OH WAIT, Dan Le Batard already insinuated that yesterday lol.

Should be a lot of fun. Even though there is a sense that us Patriots fans are used to this kinda thing, it still never gets old. Some of the local commercials are so true when they talk about young Boston fans who don't know what it's like to have losing seasons. Those kids in their 20's have seen nothing but this incredible Brady/Belichick 5 superbowl run. Even when you put all the other local teams successes into context. Since 2001, in 17 years, the city of Boston has seen 10 championships in 14 finals appearances. Pats 5, Red Sox 3, Celtics 1 Bruins 1. That's just crazy. 

This should be a big battle since both teams are stacked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deidara

its a long shot but i think the west is seriously trying to dismantle the black race. they had become too dominant in the animate/sexual spheres of humanity. the hyping up of ahmadies, the bigging up of asia recently. oddly no ahmadi is african-black (except some folk in remote african villages visited by ahmadi proselytizers who themselves dont know they have converted ) and no asian is black cause slaves never came here.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ok, it's Superbowl week who's pumped and jacked? 






Justin Timberlake halftime show? Meh...I thought Lady Gaga's performance last year was pretty damn good not sure Timberlake can top it. 2014/15 with Katy Perry was excellent, especially with Lenny Kravitz.

Should be a crazy week on Radio Row!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Deidara said:


> no asian is black cause slaves never came here.



https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-017-05917-6

*A Pakistani ethnic group traces its roots to eastern Africa*
The Makrani of Pakistan are descended from Africans forced into slavery

...transported to Pakistan as part of the Indian Ocean slave trade, which forced an estimated 4 million Africans into captivity in Asia between the eighth and nineteenth centuries...


----------



## Gomig-21

8 feet. 
32 sheets. 
200 pounds of sugar. 
500 pounds. 
The Taste of the NFL Super Bowl party in Minnesota this weekend will feature a gigantic cake shaped like the United States from Montilio’s Bakery in Brockton, Massachusetts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Can't really blame him, even though it was a stupid thing to do.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959433133069398016


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Can't really blame him, even though it was a stupid thing to do.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959433133069398016


I always think of this when something similar happens
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary_Plauche

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I always think of this when something similar happens
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary_Plauche



Yeah that's crazy. When kids are involved in these types of court cases -- besides custody battles -- which are almost all sexual abuse cases, emotions tend to be on another level entirely.


----------



## Gomig-21

Where's the spirit, people? Let's get some picks! Pats favored by 4 in some places and 4.5 in others. It's gone down since 2 weeks ago but by only by 1 point. Still, this is a very close point spread.







*Expert Picks: Eagles vs. Patriots Super Bowl LII*

Read


----------



## Zibago




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Where's the spirit, people? Let's get some picks! Pats favored by 4 in some places and 4.5 in others. It's gone down since 2 weeks ago but by only by 1 point. Still, this is a very close point spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Expert Picks: Eagles vs. Patriots Super Bowl LII*
> 
> Read



I'm not hexing anything...so I'm shutting up.

BTW Brady has just won his 3rd NFL MVP.

https://nypost.com/2018/02/03/americans-really-really-dont-like-the-patriots-poll/
It’s un-American to be Patriotic — at least when it comes to football.

Just 16 percent of Americans are rooting for the New England Patriots in Sunday’s Super Bowl match-up with the Philadelphia Eagles, according to a Monmouth University Poll. Thirty-seven percent say they’re backing the Eagles, 46 percent say it doesn’t matter and 39 percent just want the Pats to lose.

But many are apparently frightened by Philly fans.

Twenty-six percent polled say they’d be “worried” about encountering Eagles fans in a dark alley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

I think Pats take it. I just hope for a great game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

Meanwhile, my Nashville Predators are rolling right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I'm not hexing anything...so I'm shutting up.



Hahaha, didn't take you for a superstitious guy, although I can relate. I have friends who won't even talk to me today lol. They shut their phones off and others have told me not to text them because they get riled up. 



Hamartia Antidote said:


> But many are apparently frightened by Philly fans. Twenty-six percent polled say they’d be “worried” about encountering Eagles fans in a dark alley.



They are the worst. Some of the local sports radio jocks were commenting on the 2004 superbowl in Jacksonville and how they were fearing for their lives lol. Felger said it was the only time where he was worried a chair might come from behind and take his head off lol. 



F-22Raptor said:


> I think Pats take it. I just hope for a great game.



Should be a good one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

F-22Raptor said:


> Meanwhile, my Nashville Predators are rolling right now.





Gomig-21 said:


> Can't really blame him, even though it was a stupid thing to do.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959433133069398016



I'm not a violent person, but if I had daughters that were sexually abused, and I was in the same room as the abuser, I very well might have tried to do the same thing.

Not the smartest thing in the world to do mind you, but I certainly don't blame the father one bit for letting his anger get the best of him in this situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Hahaha, didn't take you for a superstitious guy, although I can relate. I have friends who won't even talk to me today lol. They shut their phones off and others have told me not to text them because they get riled up.
> 
> 
> 
> They are the worst. Some of the local sports radio jocks were commenting on the 2004 superbowl in Jacksonville and how they were fearing for their lives lol. Felger said it was the only time where he was worried a chair might come from behind and take his head off lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a good one.



Patriots and Eagles




...we got the most rocks...LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

KAL-EL said:


> I'm not a violent person, but if I had daughters that were sexually abused, and I was in the same room as the abuser, I very well might have tried to do the same thing.
> 
> Not the smartest thing in the world to do mind you, but I certainly don't blame the father one bit for letting his anger get the best of him in this situation.



I think it's a safe bet that 100% of everyone on this planet didn't blame the man for reacting that way. It was stupid, though, and if the judge follows the law by the book, I'm guessing there's a pretty harsh penalty/punishment (whatever you want to call it) coming his way for threatening to physically harm someone -- even a child molester -- in a courtroom. Also, it doesn't help his daughters who were standing right there and it even made them more stressed out in an already strenuous and terrible situation. So the old man really didn't make matters any better for anyone, quite the opposite unfortunately.

The other thing is: what was there to gain out of a stunt like that? Nothing except making matters worst which makes him appear a bit selfish TBH. I definitely changed my mind about this thing.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Patriots and Eagles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...we got the most rocks...LOL



People have been sick of the Patriots and us fans for quite some time now, lol. If the Pats win this one, can the hate really get any worst than it already is?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> If the Pats win this one, can the hate really get any worst than it already is?



The Patriots are now the NY Yankees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> The Patriots are now the NY Yankees.


 
That's basically the exact analogy everyone uses, and you know how much we hate those NY Yankees! 

I think the flyover is going to be a heritage flight of some sorts, with a P-51 Mustang and F-16 and something else. 

The calm before the storm. 






BTW, it's cold there!

Minneapolis, MN
Sunday 11:00 AM
Sunny




-3°F 
Wind: 12 mph
Temperature
Precipitation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> That's basically the exact analogy everyone uses, and you know how much we hate those NY Yankees!
> 
> I think the flyover is going to be a heritage flight of some sorts, with a P-51 Mustang and F-16 and something else.
> 
> The calm before the storm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, it's cold there!
> 
> Minneapolis, MN
> Sunday 11:00 AM
> Sunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -3°F
> Wind: 12 mph
> Temperature
> Precipitation



Oh well...next year I guess.
Next door neighbor had a big SuperBowl party. Someone had a Chevy Bolt. Definitely on the smallish side.


----------



## KAL-EL

Practically crying tears of joy right now


----------



## F-22Raptor

That game was incredible. Congrats to the Eagles! Well deserved!


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Oh well...next year I guess.
> Next door neighbor had a big SuperBowl party. Someone had a Chevy Bolt. Definitely on the smallish side.



Next year we could see a completely different team, including coach the way things have evolved this year.
That was a crazy game. Brady with 505 passing yards and 3 TDs and still lose the game? And the benching of Butler is the biggest story right now and you could see the effects of his absence the way Pats D couldn't stop but 2 drives by the Eagles! lol That Bellichick is a real piece of work, bench your best corner on the biggest game of the year is just crazy. At least put him in the 2nd half. 



KAL-EL said:


> Practically crying tears of joy right now



Congratz...Grrrrr...!  Seriously though, Eagles gave the Pats a dose of their own medicine on offense. I think the Pats underestimated Nick Foles and thought he would fold under the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> Ok, it's Superbowl week who's pumped and jacked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Timberlake halftime show? Meh...I thought Lady Gaga's performance last year was pretty damn good not sure Timberlake can top it. 2014/15 with Katy Perry was excellent, especially with Lenny Kravitz.
> 
> Should be a crazy week on Radio Row!



Enjoyable game to watch...we seem to be in a golden period of superbowls lately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Gomig-21 said:


> Next year we could see a completely different team, including coach the way things have evolved this year.
> That was a crazy game. Brady with 505 passing yards and 3 TDs and still lose the game? And the benching of Butler is the biggest story right now and you could see the effects of his absence the way Pats D couldn't stop but 2 drives by the Eagles! lol That Bellichick is a real piece of work, bench your best corner on the biggest game of the year is just crazy. At least put him in the 2nd half.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratz...Grrrrr...!  Seriously though, Eagles gave the Pats a dose of their own medicine on offense. I think the Pats underestimated Nick Foles and thought he would fold under the moment.



Thanks!

By no means did I think it would be easy, but I knew they were good enough to possibly come away with a win.

I concur with you about you're Nick Foles thought. They probably did underestimate him. At least a little.

I also think Coach Doug Peterson had balls of steel with some of his play calling, which definitely helped the birds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Global warming...

It was warm in our office building today.
I bet the rooftop AC units are off for the winter.

It snowed a few days ago.
https://news.google.com/news/amp?caurl=https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2018/02/20/boston-ties-warmth-record-degrees/sCdHTNwtCe0VS3Elxc7xNP/story.html#pt0-514404

*Boston breaks record, reaches 70 degrees F (21 C)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Global warming...
> 
> It was warm in our office building today.
> I bet the rooftop AC units are off for the winter.
> 
> It snowed a few days ago.
> https://news.google.com/news/amp?caurl=https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2018/02/20/boston-ties-warmth-record-degrees/sCdHTNwtCe0VS3Elxc7xNP/story.html#pt0-514404
> 
> *Boston breaks record, reaches 70 degrees F (21 C)*



Oh man it was so beautiful!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Oh man it was so beautiful!



Back to the Ice Age...
32F (0C) and snowing again!!! LOL! Gotta love it here!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Back to snowing again!!! LOL! Gotta love it here!



Wednesday here we had a temp swing of -7 to like 11 degrees (celsius). Crazy fog in the morning too, worst I've seen in memory....the commute was slow and treacherous.....but nothing too bad happened anywhere.

Now its back to below 0 of course....and -14 overnight lol....and a little snow could be happening soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Nilgiri said:


> Wednesday here we had a temp swing of -7 to like 11 degrees (celsius). Crazy fog in the morning too, worst I've seen in memory....the commute was slow and treacherous.....but nothing too bad happened anywhere.
> 
> Now its back to below 0 of course....and -14 overnight lol....and a little snow could be happening soon.



It was pretty foggy here one morning a few weeks ago. Didn’t notice any this time around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

off topic but it seems to explain why my wife is ridiculously paranoid about our kids being kidnapped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Back to the Ice Age...
> 32F (0C) and snowing again!!! LOL! Gotta love it here!



That was a 40 degree swing from Wednesday to Thursday. You don't get that too often but man, even the air smelled like springtime.



Nilgiri said:


> Wednesday here we had a temp swing of -7 to like 11 degrees (celsius). Crazy fog in the morning too, worst I've seen in memory....the commute was slow and treacherous.....but nothing too bad happened anywhere.
> 
> Now its back to below 0 of course....and -14 overnight lol....and a little snow could be happening soon.



Better you than me, my good friend. Ooof. These aging bones are really having enough of this shh...tuff! 
Speaking of fog, I decided to go fishing one day last summer and I left the dock really early (5:30 am) and it was a pretty warm day and tide was in and checked the navigation forecast and usually I don't trek too far offshore when I'm alone, but I decided to do it anyway because the blues were further out at that time for some reason and wouldn't you know it, I got caught in the thickest fog I've ever seen. It was so dense it scared the living daylights out of me because even though I have radar, you have to worry about the others who don't and especially bigger boats! I never heard so many boat horns at once and what a feeling coming out of it and there was land. 

Luckily I had my GPS setup with breadcrumbs so I can just follow them back to dock! Life saver.






You know those certain times in your life where you remember them very well because they were either happy or traumatic experiences? That was one of them and it always comes to mind when the word 'fog' is mentioned. Thank goodness for technology and all those electronics we depend so much on and frankly, can't function or survive a day without them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> You know those certain times in your life where you remember them very well because they were either happy or traumatic experiences? That was one of them and it always comes to mind when the word 'fog' is mentioned. Thank goodness for technology and all those electronics we depend so much on and frankly, can't function or survive a day without them.



Oh there were ways to survive before we had the tech today lol. It was called "knowing better" haha

Dense fogs certainly are scary though...they are not common here given we dont have huge amount of ocean humidity etc...but when they do arrive for whatever reason, they persist an entire night/morning at least, look really eerie (and quite pretty sometimes) and they dont go away easily given they have arrived due to no wind in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Patriots and Eagles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...we got the most rocks...LOL



Why do you hate us so much ?






"Video blocked in your country by the uploader".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Boston Dynamics pissing off our future robotic overlords again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Vergennes said:


> Why do you hate us so much ?
> 
> View attachment 455725
> 
> 
> "Video blocked in your country by the uploader".



You will have your freedom fries and enjoy it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Global warming...
> 
> It was warm in our office building today.
> I bet the rooftop AC units are off for the winter.
> 
> It snowed a few days ago.
> https://news.google.com/news/amp?caurl=https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2018/02/20/boston-ties-warmth-record-degrees/sCdHTNwtCe0VS3Elxc7xNP/story.html#pt0-514404
> 
> *Boston breaks record, reaches 70 degrees F (21 C)*



Brace up for the next 24 hours, bro. I worry about the trees in this kinda weather, especially when they go to this new "cyclonebomb" thingamajig. 



Nilgiri said:


> Oh there were ways to survive before we had the tech today lol. It was called "knowing better" haha



Can't cure stupid. 

BTW, 8 goals in just the 1st period last night. Good game to be 

at.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969591931813744640

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Brace up for the next 24 hours, bro. I worry about the trees in this kinda weather, especially when they go to this new "cyclonebomb" thingamajig.



I expect the power to go out. I haven't started my gas generator (LOL my Y2K one! 4000XL) in years.

Hey do you have a generator recommendation? You must go through lots of them.


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I expect the power to go out. I haven't started my gas generator (LOL my Y2K one! 4000XL) in years.
> 
> Hey do you have a generator recommendation? You must go through lots of them.



It took me three times as long as usual to clear the driveway of well over a foot of the heavy wet snow, but thank God we did not lose power. It was almost like wet cement.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> It took me three times as long as usual to clear the driveway of well over a foot of the heavy wet snow, but thank God we did not lose power. It was almost like wet cement.



UGH!!!!


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I expect the power to go out. I haven't started my gas generator (LOL my Y2K one! 4000XL) in years.



In some ways that's a good thing since it means you haven't needed it!



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Hey do you have a generator recommendation? You must go through lots of them.



We've installed a few but TBH I usually defer to my electrical contractor and the architects to the brands, but I can get you a recommendation for sure.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969610788129386497


Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> It took me three times as long as usual to clear the driveway of well over a foot of the heavy wet snow, but thank God we did not lose power. It was almost like wet cement.



Really? You guys getting hit there in NY too? Is it mostly wet snow or are you getting these brutal winds too?


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> Really? You guys getting hit there in NY too? Is it mostly wet snow or are you getting these brutal winds too?



Hey, it's upstate. We are getting both, and plenty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Hey, it's upstate. We are getting both, and plenty.



Seems to have somehow skipped over us.


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Seems to have somehow skipped over us.



Lucky break!


----------



## Gomig-21

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Hey, it's upstate. We are getting both, and plenty.



My sister in-law was born, raised and grew up in Rochester. Beautiful area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> My sister in-law was born, raised and grew up in Rochester. Beautiful area.



All of upstate is gorgeous, no doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

VCheng said:


> All of upstate is gorgeous, no doubt.



Yeah...but look at our beautiful city of Boston from the space station! You got nothing on us!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> Lucky break!



This 2nd storm is making up for it.
My power failure alarms went off just before midnight. Power didn't come back on until a half hour later. Could hear the hums of my neighbors' whole-house backup generators. 

I'd say almost a half foot of snow. Looks like the wet stuff.


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> This 2nd storm is making up for it.
> My power failure alarms went off just before midnight. Power didn't come back on until a half hour later. Could hear the hums of my neighbors' whole-house backup generators.
> 
> I'd say almost a half foot of snow. Looks like the wet stuff.



I guess the lucky break came our way this time. 

I hope you get power back soon. Good Luck with clearing the heavy stuff!


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Hey do you have a generator recommendation? You must go through lots of them.



So I looked into it for you and this is the brand we used the last time and supposedly this is one of the better companies and units by Generac. There are different models, this one is a bit up there. You can find ones for half that price and it also depends on the sqft of the house etc.

https://www.electricgeneratorsdirec...MI8M7J45ff2QIVQlcNCh3M1wYeEAQYASABEgK5C_D_BwE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> So I looked into it for you and this is the brand we used the last time and supposedly this is one of the better companies and units by Generac. There are different models, this one is a bit up there. You can find ones for half that price and it also depends on the sqft of the house etc.
> 
> https://www.electricgeneratorsdirec...MI8M7J45ff2QIVQlcNCh3M1wYeEAQYASABEgK5C_D_BwE



This one seems to have good reviews. In the past people seem to have had some big complaints with Generac and recommended ones with Honda Motors instead. Not sure what’s in this one.

My biggest issue is where to put it. It has to be a certain distance from windows, vents, and it can’t be under the deck. I’d have to run a 2nd gas line through the basement to the other side of the house (already have one for the fireplace) and then put it somewhere near the A/C unit.

Actually I was asking about the portable generators you probably use on the job. I have a Generac 4000xl which supposedly is reliable and easy to find parts for. Well my carburetor was leaking because the pin had deteriorated and finding a replacement wasn’t fun. I then broke the pull cord (yes it is simple to fix). Admittedly I have been treating this generator like crap (leaving it out in the rain) and well what should I expect. I paid about $500 for it in 1999 I think I need a new one it’s a bit of a wreck.

So what generator do you have in the back of your truck? I think I’ll have to buy another one.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> My biggest issue is where to put it. It has to be a certain distance from windows, vents, and it can’t be under the deck. I’d have to run a 2nd gas line through the basement to the other side of the house (already have one for the fireplace) and then put it somewhere near the A/C unit.



Yeah, sounds like running another gas line shouldn't be a big deal, although to have a licensed plumber do that for you might be a little pricey. Those guys charge quite a bit, especially for gas since they have to pull a permit for even just a new line like that. Keep that in mind. 



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Actually I was asking about the portable generators you probably use on the job. I have a Generac 4000xl which supposedly is reliable and easy to find parts for. Well my carburetor was leaking because the pin had deteriorated and finding a replacement wasn’t fun. I then broke the pull cord (yes it is simple to fix). Admittedly I have been treating this generator like crap (leaving it out in the rain) and well what should I expect. I paid about $500 for it in 1999 I think I need a new one it’s a bit of a wreck.



I wasn't sure if you were looking for a main, dedicated generator or a portable one. Sounds like you would be fine with the latter and there are many choices out there. If you don't really experience frequent and major outages, a portable one is fine. Do you have it set up to power the entire house or just the appliances and certain rooms? That's usually what many do, isolate the priorities and power them only off the main panel. And make sure your panel is 200amp service as that would help with capacity. From what you've told me, your house is relatively new so I'm guessing you already have 200amp service.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> So what generator do you have in the back of your truck? I think I’ll have to buy another one.



Don't operate one, bro. Never really had the need for it since we always manage to have power on site, even for the larger frames and if it's a newly developed area where power isn't onsite yet, my framing contractor has his own generators so I never have to worry about that. It's much more efficient to have a framing crew put up the frame in those cases. I only tackle the frames if they're a certain size and below and in almost every one of those cases, power is already available on site.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> I wasn't sure if you were looking for a main, dedicated generator or a portable one. Sounds like you would be fine with the latter and there are many choices out there. If you don't really experience frequent and major outages, a portable one is fine. Do you have it set up to power the entire house or just the appliances and certain rooms? That's usually what many do, isolate the priorities and power them only off the main panel. And make sure your panel is 200amp service as that would help with capacity. From what you've told me, your house is relatively new so I'm guessing you already have 200amp service.



I have a sump pump that when it rains heavily starts kicking in. When the power went out the first thing I did was check it out. The water definitely was slowly rising but still below the cement floor.

So I'm not sure I want to go crazy and get some 25,000 watt whole house system (may be better to wait&see where Tesla Powerwall tech ends up).




Hmm...so tempting..plus you can install it only 18" from the house and it is smartphone enabled.



Maybe something to run the pumps, 2 electric space heaters, some of the refrigerators, and the microwave would be adequate.

I already have some pricey 10 gauge 100 foot power cords.





Consumer Reports gave a thumbs up to Generac's RS line for voltage consistency.
I like the dial with electric start so I don't have to fumble around in the dark..plus my wife can operate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> So I'm not sure I want to go crazy and get some 25,000 watt whole house system (may be better to wait&see where Tesla Powerwall tech ends up).



Sounds like a logical plan.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> I have a sump pump that when it rains heavily starts kicking in. When the power went out the first thing I did was check it out. The water definitely was slowly rising but still below the cement floor.



When I built my addition on the back of my house, I wanted a much higher ceiling (8') for the new basement area than the rest of the existing basement in the house (Circa 1880 so you can imagine lol) so I went down an additional 2' which put me about 18" below the water table. So I have a constant water level concern. I wanted to encapsulate the entire area with a rubber tub but the problem was the connected area to the old house would've been very difficult to contain, so it wasn't worth it. Instead I just installed a perforated French drain leading to the sump pump that pumps out into an old, existing leach field.

I also have a new sump pump on standby in its box on the side so I don't have to run out to HD and buy a new one if and when the working one conks out. I also have a battery-operated pump besides the main one in case of a long power outage. The battery backup one is positioned a little higher so it kicks in if the original one goes. That might be a good idea for you if you're worried about that possibility. I usually suggest that all the time to homeowners.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Maybe something to run the pumps, 2 electric space heaters, some of the refrigerators, and the microwave would be adequate.



Yep, that's the way to go if you're not really in an area that's prone to super long power outages. Just have the essentials hooked up to the generator. Couple of my buddies are having a very tough time since the first storm that dropped trees on their lots and took out power lines to their homes and have been out of power till this morning. The ones with kids had to go to hotels because no heat was too much to bear.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Consumer Reports gave a thumbs up to Generac's RS line for voltage consistency.
> I like the dial with electric start so I don't have to fumble around in the dark..plus my wife can operate it.



Any of these products that get a thumbs up from consumer reports pretty makes them good choices. CR really makes or breaks any of these products.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Sounds like a logical plan.
> 
> 
> 
> When I built my addition on the back of my house, I wanted a much higher ceiling (8') for the new basement area than the rest of the existing basement in the house (Circa 1880 so you can imagine lol) so I went down an additional 2' which put me about 18" below the water table. So I have a constant water level concern. I wanted to encapsulate the entire area with a rubber tub but the problem was the connected area to the old house would've been very difficult to contain, so it wasn't worth it. Instead I just installed a perforated French drain leading to the sump pump that pumps out into an old, existing leach field.
> 
> I also have a new sump pump on standby in its box on the side so I don't have to run out to HD and buy a new one if and when the working one conks out. I also have a battery-operated pump besides the main one in case of a long power outage. The battery backup one is positioned a little higher so it kicks in if the original one goes. That might be a good idea for you if you're worried about that possibility. I usually suggest that all the time to homeowners.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's the way to go if you're not really in an area that's prone to super long power outages. Just have the essentials hooked up to the generator. Couple of my buddies are having a very tough time since the first storm that dropped trees on their lots and took out power lines to their homes and have been out of power till this morning. The ones with kids had to go to hotels because no heat was too much to bear.
> 
> 
> 
> Any of these products that get a thumbs up from consumer reports pretty makes them good choices. CR really makes or breaks any of these products.



LOL! You are in the same boat as me (hah, literally). My basement is lower than the majority of the houses around me. My ceiling is high. (I just measured from the floor to the bottom of the ceiling joists and it's 93")

I also have a perimeter drain.
I have *2* sumps in the pit in a staggered formation and a few more in reserve. I have actually cleanly cut the PVC pipe connecting the two so I can swap them out easily. This comes in handy because I can grab one of the other spare pumps, hook up a hose, run it out the window, across the yard, and let the water pour down the driveway into the stormdrains. so instead of flooding my backyard in an endless recycling loop I can get rid of it. Of course I could pay somebody to splice it into my sewer but I can see that ending in a disaster someday due to a clog.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL! You are in the same boat as me (hah, literally). My basement is lower than the majority of the houses around me. My ceiling is high. (I just measured from the floor to the bottom of the ceiling joists and it's 93")
> 
> I also have a perimeter drain.
> I have *2* sumps in the pit in a staggered formation and a few more in reserve. I have actually cleanly cut the PVC pipe connecting the two so I can swap them out easily. This comes in handy because I can grab one of the other spare pumps, hook up a hose, run it out the window, across the yard, and let the water pour down the driveway into the stormdrains. so instead of flooding my backyard in an endless recycling loop I can get rid of it. Of course I could pay somebody to splice it into my sewer but I can see that ending in a disaster someday due to a clog.



Buddy, I think we were related in a previous life or something lol.  
Looks like you have things arranged perfectly, better than I do!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

UGH, Ant!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> UGH, Ant!



nothing yet


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> nothing yet



White-out conditions up this way ATM 9:15AM already 1-1/2 inches. We're gonna get clobbered, bro.
And, it's the thick, wet, pasty, cementy crap!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> White-out conditions up this way ATM 9:15AM already 1-1/2 inches. We're gonna get clobbered, bro.
> And, it's the thick, wet, pasty, cementy crap!



yeah, I was about to retract my post.
I just opened my front door. This looks like a shovel breaker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> White-out conditions up this way ATM 9:15AM already 1-1/2 inches. We're gonna get clobbered, bro.
> And, it's the thick, wet, pasty, cementy crap!



Be safe. We are getting over half a foot by tomorrow too. Spring cannot get here soon enough!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> Be safe. We are getting over half a foot by tomorrow too. Spring cannot get here soon enough!



I thought we could pull through this winter without much fuss.


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I thought we could pull through this winter without much fuss.



We can pull through anything, it is just that four months of snow gets tedious by March.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> We can pull through anything, it is just that four months of snow gets tedious by March.



Now imagine if we lived in Canada..actually I think you said you are upstate so you are pretty close.


----------



## Gomig-21

Nothing irks me more on the road after one of these than to see an iceberg on wheels.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Nothing irks me more on the road after one of these than to see an iceberg on wheels.



Yeah, lazy people + tall SUV's = obnoxious road hazzard

If you guys are in for a laugh check out this that caused lots of huffing and puffing:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/my-t...eveloping-nations.548187/page-2#post-10321587

hreads/my-trip-to-china-shattered-my-biases-about-developing-nations.548187/page-2#post-10321587

Oddly to match it the e-cigarette was the only thing they could think of. LOL!


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Yeah, lazy people + tall SUV's = obnoxious road hazzard



Yeah so we got slammed, bro. I watch most of my neighbors go out periodically during the storm and snowblow and shovel to keep ahead of the storm, they're so organized and on schedule and maintaining the snow clearing on the clock and such perfectionists. I, on the other hand, don't have the patience nor motivation for that many snow clearing trips and just wait till it's over to tackle it. I can't be bothered with taking it that seriously anymore. This crap is getting oooooooollllllddddah!

Earlier this morning clearing the truck.






Occasionally taking a peak during the 12+ hours it kept snowing.






This guy got pulled over by MA State police and is probably wondering why?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah so we got slammed, bro. I watch most of my neighbors go out periodically during the storm and snowblow and shovel to keep ahead of the storm, they're so organized and on schedule and maintaining the snow clearing on the clock and such perfectionists. I, on the other hand, don't have the patience nor motivation for that many snow clearing trips and just wait till it's over to tackle it. I can't be bothered with taking it that seriously anymore.



LOL! Well I'm the guy who goes out periodically to clean the snow. I'd rather clear 4" of mess than 12".



Gomig-21 said:


> This guy got pulled over by MA State police and is probably wondering why?



What the hell is wrong with people?
A friend of mine was on the highway once when a sheet of ice flew off the roof of a car in front of him and smashed his windshield.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Today was *National Residency Match Day*, when over 37,000 applicants found out where they would train:

http://www.nrmp.org/press-release-t...cian-applicants-celebrate-nrmp-match-results/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

VCheng said:


> Today was *National Residency Match Day*, when over 37,000 applicants found out where they would train:
> 
> http://www.nrmp.org/press-release-t...cian-applicants-celebrate-nrmp-match-results/



Booooorrrrrriiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnggggah! How about something a lot funner for Team USA: St. Patrick's Day in Boston where everything has to have a little green in it to celebrate the Irish and to roast like the Irish and to drink like an Irishman now that is fun!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Booooorrrrrriiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnggggah! How about something a lot funner for Team USA: St. Patrick's Day in Boston where everything has to have a little green in it to celebrate the Irish and to roast like the Irish and to drink like an Irishman now that is fun!



I saw big leprechaun characters covering firehydrants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Monday March 19th. 18 degrees out. Snow forecast later this week....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Monday March 19th. 18 degrees out. Snow forecast later this week....


 
Hey at least it was sunny and supposedly 6 degrees warmer than the day before. And we're getting another fun storm tomorrow loool. 

Bro, I had a crazy experience yesterday at Home Depot, lol. What made me think of posting it was your clever signature, lol. 

I was in the lumber section loading up a cart with 2x4s and I was grimacing a bit because of my tendinitis in my shoulders (I'm 52 and the body is breaking down slowly but surely, bro, ugh) anyway, and a short, older guy with sleek silver hair and a tough disposition looks at me and asks what's the matter? I said "shoulders, my friend." He asked me if I had other pain or was it just the shoulders I told him it takes me 1/2 hour every morning to straighten out and un-stiffen the old corpse lol. I told him yeah man, the knees and the back of the knees hurt every once is a while from all the years of hard, physical work which now I don't really do as much, more so point my finger and have others do it but still, there's pain everywhere TBH. 

So the guy says to me "do you want this pain to do away right now? The pain in your shoulders?" I looked at him with a bit of trepidation and said uuuhhmmm, yeah? He goes "right now?" Sure. He asks me if he can put his arms on my shoulders. I'm a bit bigger than him and I wasn't sure if he was gay, looking to cop a feel or whatever but shoulders are ok and he did ask politely plus now I'm really intrigued! 

So he puts both hands on my shoulders and starts to pray: "Lord Jesus, please remove all the pain from (me)'s shoulder and make it disappear forever. Lord Jesus, please help (me) get back all his shoulder mobility without any of the pain and I command this body to rid itself from the pain of the devil and to return to what it should be, free of pain and full of the love of Jesus Christ and give (me) the power to continue to be productive without pain and suffering Lord Jesus I thank you for your love and all that you've done for humanity and I command all pain in (me)'s body to remove itself immediately in the name of our Lord, Jesus Christ the savior!"........................he just stood there holding my shoulders for about 10 seconds with his eyes closed. I'm looking around to see people's reactions and everyone is smiling and laughing quietly and here I am, lol, not sure what to do so I said "Amen!" 

He backs off and asks me "how do you feel?" I move my arms aroun and of course nothing has changed LOL but I have no choice, gotta play along here so I said "hallelujah! I feel great man, thanks!" I'm also thinking I gotta get outta here" and as soon as I said that he gets on his knees and grabs both of my knees and repeats the whole thing!!!  This was much more awkward lol. But hey, bless the guy for having a good heart and meaning well and believing what he believes.

I didn't have the heart to tell him that we don't share the same concept of Jesus Christ as in Christianity and that just based on that alone, this might not work and would be a waste of his time but I didn't and just went with it.
I must admit this was a new one for me. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey at least it was sunny and supposedly 6 degrees warmer than the day before. And we're getting another fun storm tomorrow loool.
> 
> Bro, I had a crazy experience yesterday at Home Depot, lol. What made me think of posting it was your clever signature, lol.
> 
> I was in the lumber section loading up a cart with 2x4s and I was grimacing a bit because of my tendinitis in my shoulders (I'm 52 and the body is breaking down slowly but surely, bro, ugh) anyway, and a short, older guy with sleek silver hair and a tough disposition looks at me and asks what's the matter? I said "shoulders, my friend." He asked me if I had other pain or was it just the shoulders I told him it takes me 1/2 hour every morning to straighten out and un-stiffen the old corpse lol. I told him yeah man, the knees and the back of the knees hurt every once is a while from all the years of hard, physical work which now I don't really do as much, more so point my finger and have others do it but still, there's pain everywhere TBH.
> 
> So the guy says to me "do you want this pain to do away right now? The pain in your shoulders?" I looked at him with a bit of trepidation and said uuuhhmmm, yeah? He goes "right now?" Sure. He asks me if he can put his arms on my shoulders. I'm a bit bigger than him and I wasn't sure if he was gay, looking to cop a feel or whatever but shoulders are ok and he did ask politely plus now I'm really intrigued!
> 
> So he puts both hands on my shoulders and starts to pray: "Lord Jesus, please remove all the pain from (me)'s shoulder and make it disappear forever. Lord Jesus, please help (me) get back all his shoulder mobility without any of the pain and I command this body to rid itself from the pain of the devil and to return to what it should be, free of pain and full of the love of Jesus Christ and give (me) the power to continue to be productive without pain and suffering Lord Jesus I thank you for your love and all that you've done for humanity and I command all pain in (me)'s body to remove itself immediately in the name of our Lord, Jesus Christ the savior!"........................he just stood there holding my shoulders for about 10 seconds with his eyes closed. I'm looking around to see people's reactions and everyone is smiling and laughing quietly and here I am, lol, not sure what to do so I said "Amen!"
> 
> He backs off and asks me "how do you feel?" I move my arms aroun and of course nothing has changed LOL but I have no choice, gotta play along here so I said "hallelujah! I feel great man, thanks!" I'm also thinking I gotta get outta here" and as soon as I said that he gets on his knees and grabs both of my knees and repeats the whole thing!!!  This was much more awkward lol. But hey, bless the guy for having a good heart and meaning well and believing what he believes.
> 
> I didn't have the heart to tell him that we don't share the same concept of Jesus Christ as in Christianity and that just based on that alone, this might not work and would be a waste of his time but I didn't and just went with it.
> I must admit this was a new one for me. lol



Lol!
I’ve got to bring my 10yr old MacBook Pro to your HomeDepot now. It’s in a lot of pain!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey at least it was sunny and supposedly 6 degrees warmer than the day before. And we're getting another fun storm tomorrow loool.
> 
> Bro, I had a crazy experience yesterday at Home Depot, lol. What made me think of posting it was your clever signature, lol.
> 
> I was in the lumber section loading up a cart with 2x4s and I was grimacing a bit because of my tendinitis in my shoulders (I'm 52 and the body is breaking down slowly but surely, bro, ugh) anyway, and a short, older guy with sleek silver hair and a tough disposition looks at me and asks what's the matter? I said "shoulders, my friend." He asked me if I had other pain or was it just the shoulders I told him it takes me 1/2 hour every morning to straighten out and un-stiffen the old corpse lol. I told him yeah man, the knees and the back of the knees hurt every once is a while from all the years of hard, physical work which now I don't really do as much, more so point my finger and have others do it but still, there's pain everywhere TBH.
> 
> So the guy says to me "do you want this pain to do away right now? The pain in your shoulders?" I looked at him with a bit of trepidation and said uuuhhmmm, yeah? He goes "right now?" Sure. He asks me if he can put his arms on my shoulders. I'm a bit bigger than him and I wasn't sure if he was gay, looking to cop a feel or whatever but shoulders are ok and he did ask politely plus now I'm really intrigued!
> 
> So he puts both hands on my shoulders and starts to pray: "Lord Jesus, please remove all the pain from (me)'s shoulder and make it disappear forever. Lord Jesus, please help (me) get back all his shoulder mobility without any of the pain and I command this body to rid itself from the pain of the devil and to return to what it should be, free of pain and full of the love of Jesus Christ and give (me) the power to continue to be productive without pain and suffering Lord Jesus I thank you for your love and all that you've done for humanity and I command all pain in (me)'s body to remove itself immediately in the name of our Lord, Jesus Christ the savior!"........................he just stood there holding my shoulders for about 10 seconds with his eyes closed. I'm looking around to see people's reactions and everyone is smiling and laughing quietly and here I am, lol, not sure what to do so I said "Amen!"
> 
> He backs off and asks me "how do you feel?" I move my arms aroun and of course nothing has changed LOL but I have no choice, gotta play along here so I said "hallelujah! I feel great man, thanks!" I'm also thinking I gotta get outta here" and as soon as I said that he gets on his knees and grabs both of my knees and repeats the whole thing!!!  This was much more awkward lol. But hey, bless the guy for having a good heart and meaning well and believing what he believes.
> 
> I didn't have the heart to tell him that we don't share the same concept of Jesus Christ as in Christianity and that just based on that alone, this might not work and would be a waste of his time but I didn't and just went with it.
> I must admit this was a new one for me. lol



So April 1st...
Nice warm day out. Raked up the remnants of last years leaves, hooked up the garden hose, and spread some of this stuff:





Wife yells out to me "hey you know it's going to snow tomorrow".

https://weather.com/storms/winter/news/2018-04-01-april-snowmakers-rockies-plain-midwest-northeast​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> So April 1st...
> Nice warm day out. Raked up the remnants of last years leaves, hooked up the garden hose, and spread some of this stuff:
> View attachment 463126
> 
> 
> Wife yells out to me "hey you know it's going to snow tomorrow".
> 
> https://weather.com/storms/winter/news/2018-04-01-april-snowmakers-rockies-plain-midwest-northeast​



lol, I hate it when that happens. It's like washing your car and cleaning the rims and buffing the windshields then it rains an hour later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> lol, I hate it when that happens. It's like washing your car and cleaning the rims and buffing the windshields then it rains an hour later.



It says snow this afternoon. It’s April 6th...wtf? Is this going to end?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> It says snow this afternoon. It’s April 6th...wtf? Is this going to end?


 
IKR. At least yesterday was opening day @ Fenway Paaahk which is always a welcome sign that spring is really really really around the corner! And just how much fun is the whole aura of Fenway and this day when it arrives every year?






And of course the flyover. This year was 4 F-15s from Westover AFB.






And nothing like the opener going into extra innings and ending with a walk-off HR! Just awesome stuff.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982019095305519105

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> IKR. At least yesterday was opening day @ Fenway Paaahk which is always a welcome sign that spring is really really really around the corner! And just how much fun is the whole aura of Fenway and this day when it arrives every year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course the flyover. This year was 4 F-15s from Westover AFB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And nothing like the opener going into extra innings and ending with a walk-off HR! Just awesome stuff.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982019095305519105



Hey were you there? I have some friends who skip work every year to go.

Edit: 2:30 and it’s snowing....what the #%^@!


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Hey were you there? I have some friends who skip work every year to go.
> 
> Edit: 2:30 and it’s snowing....what the #%^@!



I usually go to opening day almost every year but didn't make it this time, was too busy.
Also a correction on the flyover, they were 4 F-16s from Vermont NG and not F-15s. That pic I posted was from 2012.
The atmosphere at Fenway is like none other, especially on opening day. A lot of fun.

I think we might start seeing a warmer trend beginning next week. Gotta get out and clean the yard, clean the floater and get it ready to trailer and launch it, dock it at the marina. Need a new coat of bottom paint and a few misc. repairs and maintenance things. Installing a new stainless steel electric bow anchor this year. Gotta fix the flusher on the toilet lol. Check batteries, check all fishing equipment. Gonna try to get a lot of fishing done this year. Planning a couple trips out to Stellwagon Bank. That's always fun on a super warm day and when you get there, lots of boats watching all the humpbacks breaching and many others fishing. A great spot. Gotta be careful with the wales, though. Can't get to close. Some amazing fishing at Stellwagon.

Thinking of also making a trip with some friends to P-Town. That's a much tougher and longer ride but is definitely a blast. We'll have to see how things go before attempting that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> I usually go to opening day almost every year but didn't make it this time, was too busy.
> Also a correction on the flyover, they were 4 F-16s from Vermont NG and not F-15s. That pic I posted was from 2012.
> The atmosphere at Fenway is like none other, especially on opening day. A lot of fun.
> 
> I think we might start seeing a warmer trend beginning next week. Gotta get out and clean the yard, clean the floater and get it ready to trailer and launch it, dock it at the marina. Need a new coat of bottom paint and a few misc. repairs and maintenance things. Installing a new stainless steel electric bow anchor this year. Gotta fix the flusher on the toilet lol. Check batteries, check all fishing equipment. Gonna try to get a lot of fishing done this year. Planning a couple trips out to Stellwagon Bank. That's always fun on a super warm day and when you get there, lots of boats watching all the humpbacks breaching and many others fishing. A great spot. Gotta be careful with the wales, though. Can't get to close. Some amazing fishing at Stellwagon.
> 
> Thinking of also making a trip with some friends to P-Town. That's a much tougher and longer ride but is definitely a blast. We'll have to see how things go before attempting that.



How long are typical anchor rodes? I assume you aren’t using a pure metal chain. They still doing the 1/4 thick nylon covering wire or is it all just twisted strand nylon now?


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> How long are typical anchor rodes? I assume you aren’t using a pure metal chain. They still doing the 1/4 thick nylon covering wire or is it all just twisted strand nylon now?



10 feet of chain from the anchor to the start of the rode and then the rode itself is 150 ft. I never anchor in anything over 75 ft, just way too deep and dangerous actually. But yeah, the rode is 5/8 twisted nylon.






I've lost 1 anchor to those dreadful lobster traps that are all over the place lol. Those things are horrible and just plain obstacles to any boating, but they allow them to set up in shallow areas near the coastlines and in harbors which is too bad. They do keep them out of channels which is a good thing but if you ever want to anchor in an area, you have to stay away from them because usually they're many of them that are just daisy-chained to one another with a very heavy line that sits on the bottom. Anchor gets caught in that line and you're pulling up 2 traps that weight a lot! So after losing one anchor, I've added a separate string and foam float that is tied to the front end of the anchor, that way I can pull the front out from being hooked on the line and then reel the anchor in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> So after losing one anchor, I've added a separate string and foam float that is tied to the front end of the anchor, that way I can pull the front out from being hooked on the line and then reel the anchor in.



Ah...smart idea. I have one for your home downspouts to keep them from being clogged with leaves...since you are a fisherman. Get one of your lead weights and tie it to the end of some fishing line. Toss it carefully up at your roofline and try and get to fall into the downspout opening. Once it does ..give it some slack so it can fall through to the bottom. You can then tie some line more stronger to it and pull it back through. Once you do you can tie the ends of the stronger line together and attach something like a little ball that can clear your downspout of leaves. Leave it connected year round. When things get clogged you just pull the ball through.

Was out today on a "little giant" type ladder with the chainsaw cutting half broken branches way up on my peach tree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Ah...smart idea. I have one for your home downspouts to keep them from being clogged with leaves...since you are a fisherman. Get one of your lead weights and tie it to the end of some fishing line. Toss it carefully up at your roofline and try and get to fall into the downspout opening. Once it does ..give it some slack so it can fall through to the bottom. You can then tie some line more stronger to it and pull it back through. Once you do you can tie the ends of the stronger line together and attach something like a little ball that can clear your downspout of leaves. Leave it connected year round. When things get clogged you just pull the ball through.



Great idea! Ever try leaf guards? There are some designs that work better than others and don't pop out. They make new types of gutters now with built-in leaf guards that actually work pretty well.

There's a new Azec/PVC gutter that's made to replace the old fir, wood gutters since those have a tendency to rot as you probably know. They work really well and last forever for those who need to maintain that "wood look" of gutters and don't like aluminum ones.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Was out today on a "little giant" type ladder with the chainsaw cutting half broken branches way up on my peach tree.



Nice. Careful! Ladder and chainsaw while necessary in some cases, is a dangerous combo! 
This video was one of many videos that instructors played during our OSHA continuing education safety courses for CS licenses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


>


I actually did something very similar to this once..except I tied a rope (it's pricey and thick) to the end of the branch and had my wife pull on it while I was cutting. Maybe looking back that wasn't too smart relying on a little 100lb Chinese woman as an anchor. Well at least she wasn't sitting inside doing nothing.

Never really tried leaf guards. I just heard from people they do work but when they do clog up they cost a lot to clean them out.
Maybe instead of just the downspouts I can run the cord horizontally through the gutters too.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I actually did something very similar to this once..except I tied a rope (it's pricey and thick) to the end of the branch and had my wife pull on it while I was cutting. Maybe looking back that wasn't too smart relying on a little 100lb Chinese woman as an anchor. Well at least she wasn't sitting inside doing nothing.



LOL! That is funny. 
Is that you and her in your avatar? That girl doesn't look Chinese, though, more like Philippine maybe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> LOL! That is funny.
> Is that you and her in your avatar? That girl doesn't look Chinese, though, more like Philippine maybe.



Nope. That pic is from this article which I found rather funny:
https://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime/2012/05/09/“free-for-foreigners”-date-night-sparks-fury/

BTW I do know somebody who after he got divorced (wife cheated on him, DNA test showed his 4 kids weren't his) life a wreck..moved to the Philippines. He certainly doesn't have a shortage of girlfriends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

How amazing was that pilot who brought that Southwest airline to a safe landing after one of the engine's fan blades separated and shredded the engine shooting debris into one of the windows and killing a passenger? 

Listening to her cool calm and collected voice as she spoke to the control tower and dropped the aircraft from 30K ft down to 10K ft in a few minutes and then safely landing the aircraft with 1/2 power. The pilot was one of the first female pilots to fly a fighter jet. That military training came in handy. What a great job, saved a lot of lives.







Last time we saw Sully bring down a plane into the Hudson with no engines and save everyone. He was also a former fighter pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

234 years ago today, Paul Revere made his famous and historical midnight run from Charlestown to Lexington. One of the many, great, historical events in American history that took place here in the State of Massachusetts. 
_
One if by land & two if by sea. And I on the opposite shore will be. Ready to ride & spread the alarm. Through every Middlesex village & farm. For the country folk to be up & to arm._​





One could easily say this event marked the essence of the 2nd amendment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Earth Day.
Massachusetts is the most energy efficient state in the United States. I can attest to that as a builder with all the necessary energy codes. Insulation codes and R-factor requirements have increased in the last few years along with the usage of more closed and open cell foam insulation, better insulated windows and the use of higher energy efficiency appliances. What's strange is Cally is 2nd. Who'd thunk that?
Funny how that entire stretch of Midwest states are the worst.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Earth Day.
> Massachusetts is the most energy efficient state in the United States. I can attest to that as a builder with all the necessary energy codes. Insulation codes and R-factor requirements have increased in the last few years along with the usage of more closed and open cell foam insulation, better insulated windows and the use of higher energy efficiency appliances. What's strange is Cally is 2nd. Who'd thunk that?
> Funny how that entire stretch of Midwest states are the worst.



So as a builder which building material do you think would be most efficient for New England weather...wood frame, concrete/cement block, or brick?


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> So as a builder which building material do you think would be most efficient for New England weather...wood frame, concrete/cement block, or brick?



That's the age old great question, my good friend. Hotly debated by engineers for a bazillion years lol. 
There are so many factors that make both vary in efficiencies, that's why it's very difficult to answer. Good, solid, air tight construction & insulation practices and values as well as proper windows (and especially proper ventilation & heat exchanges) will make both just as efficient. Reduce the quality of any of those factors and that will impact them both pretty much equally. 

Although full concrete structures are not as common here in NE, the more appropriate comparison would be brick vs stick, as we usually call it in the busy. Wood frames have their advantages in that they go up fast, cost less and give you much more versatility in future renovations, not to mention having easier conduits for plumbing and electrical. While at the same time, almost all brick homes in NE are not exclusively brick as many would think. The outer layer is while the inside is wood-framed for finishes. In other countries, it's cinder block walls in between the reinforced columns and beams which is then treated with a sub-stucco layer that accepts the plaster finish for the smooth interior walls. We don't have that here in most of the US, certainly not in NE.

So I personally think that a brick layered outside shell with an interior wood frame is ultimately the best form of home construction. Brick homes tend to hold in temperatures well so it's easier to stabilize any fluctuation of temps, either cold or hot, hence you use less heat or cooling. They're also much better sound insulators, exterior and interior but they also cost more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> That's the age old great question, my good friend. Hotly debated by engineers for a bazillion years lol.
> There are so many factors that make both vary in efficiencies, that's why it's very difficult to answer. Good, solid, air tight construction & insulation practices and values as well as proper windows (and especially proper ventilation & heat exchanges) will make both just as efficient. Reduce the quality of any of those factors and that will impact them both pretty much equally.
> 
> Although full concrete structures are not as common here in NE, the more appropriate comparison would be brick vs stick, as we usually call it in the busy. Wood frames have their advantages in that they go up fast, cost less and give you much more versatility in future renovations, not to mention having easier conduits for plumbing and electrical. While at the same time, almost all brick homes in NE are not exclusively brick as many would think. The outer layer is while the inside is wood-framed for finishes. In other countries, it's cinder block walls in between the reinforced columns and beams which is then treated with a sub-stucco layer that accepts the plaster finish for the smooth interior walls. We don't have that here in most of the US, certainly not in NE.
> 
> So I personally think that a brick layered outside shell with an interior wood frame is ultimately the best form of home construction. Brick homes tend to hold in temperatures well so it's easier to stabilize any fluctuation of temps, either cold or hot, hence you use less heat or cooling. They're also much better sound insulators, exterior and interior but they also cost more.


 
Hmm..bare brick outside. Doesn't brick have an issue with breathing (weep holes) and water permeation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Hmm..bare brick outside. Doesn't brick have an issue with breathing (weep holes) and water permeation?


 
Maybe the really old stuff that's been exposed to water draining off the roof for a very long time and areas like porches and decks that weren't flashed very well either. Old mortar corroding and falling out etc. Almost everything needs periodic maintenance and also proper ventilation in certain areas. Still, much longer lasting than exterior wood finishes like cedar shingles and clapboard. Notice all the new stuff is almost exclusively synthetic materials now. Long lasting and virtually maintenance free.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Maybe the really old stuff that's been exposed to water draining off the roof for a very long time and areas like porches and decks that weren't flashed very well either. Old mortar corroding and falling out etc. Almost everything needs periodic maintenance and also proper ventilation in certain areas. Still, much longer lasting than exterior wood finishes like cedar shingles and clapboard. Notice all the new stuff is almost exclusively synthetic materials now. Long lasting and virtually maintenance free.







This is the issue that spooks me.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> This is the issue that spooks me.


 
Yeah that's one of those things that really isn't necessary if the brick work and flashing etc. is done correctly. Notice the placement of those weep holes are on top and below the windows? The ones on top of the window are if water gets in at the roof line or a window above and finds its way down behind the brick, it can exit before it reaches the inside or lower window (even then there's no guarantee the water will line up with those weep holes, it can roll down in between or beside them lol.) And the ones below the window are in case the sealing of the window (particularly at the sill) isn't done well or breaks down in time and water gets in and down into the basement & foundation, it has a chance to come out before it gets stuck and creates mold and rot inside. Same thing, no guarantee the water finds those weep holes. 

Just preventative measures that really aren't necessary if all the other things I mentioned are done right, which they're supposed to be. Plus why would you ever want an open mortar seam (that not only lets cold air in, but bugs and also water lol) just for the possibility of a rare, eventual leak? It's silly IMO. 

Weep holes are necessary in things like a shower drain flange, for example. That flange is embedded into the pitched mud floor of a shower and there is a lot of moisture from people taking showers and the tile grout lines that can crack and open up letting water seep into that mud floor and filling up in the copper or PVC pan. Then it has nowhere to go and will take forever to dry. The weep holed in the drain flange allow that trapped water to escape back into the drain. That makes sense and there are a few other obscure applications for weep holes but on outside brick walls? I wouldn't do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Starting to see Tesla Model 3’s driving around. I thought you had to pay $1000 extra if you wanted a color other than black. I’m seeing (or maybe just noticing) just silver ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Starting to see Tesla Model 3’s driving around. I thought you had to pay $1000 extra if you wanted a color other than black. I’m seeing (or maybe just noticing) just silver ones.



Haven't seen any yet myself. Probably only a matter of time before you see them like ants, kinda like the way the Prius invaded the streets.

@Nilgiri , are you watching the Toronto Maple Leafs / Bruins series at all? That was a great game 6 on Monday and after that terrorist attack in the city, you knew the mood was going to be extra ramped up for that game and it was, Toronto forced a game 7 tonight in Boston. Should be a good one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> @Nilgiri , are you watching the Toronto Maple Leafs / Bruins series at all? That was a great game 6 on Monday and after that terrorist attack in the city, you knew the mood was going to be extra ramped up for that game and it was, Toronto forced a game 7 tonight in Boston. Should be a good one.



Yep its pretty fun to watch....though even if leafs lose, I will enjoy coz I can taunt and tease the many leafs fans I know hehe.

I am also rooting for the jets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> Yep its pretty fun to watch....though even if leafs lose, I will enjoy coz I can taunt and tease the many leafs fans I know hehe.
> 
> I am also rooting for the jets.



Great first period so far. There's really nothing like playoff hockey, not even the superbowl has this kind of incredible back and forth constant action. It's the most exciting sport by far.

Soccer is almost the WORST! Although it is better than cricket. I know that's practically sacrilegious to say that here on a Pakistani forum with many Indian members, but I'd rather take a 5 lbs sledge hammer to the forehead than to watch a cricket match or whatever it's called. Ooof. Brutal. 

But soccer, there's another nightmare. 
- Goalie has the ball
- Goalie bounces the ball
- Goalie dribbles the ball to the other side of the box
- Goalie turns around and dribbles back to the middle of the box
- Goalie points his finger to somewhere in midfield direction
- Goalie then decides to pass the ball to defender
- Defender passes the ball to other defender
- Other defender passes to midfielder
- Midfielder passes to right winger
- Right winger passes back to midfielder
- Midfielder passes back to defender
- Defender gets bumped gently on the shoulder falls down screaming in pain holding his ankle!
- Half the bench comes onto the field with a stretcher and a milk crate filed with water bottles
- Everyone gets a drink while the actor rolls around looking for an Oscar
- Bench doctor sprays something on the knee and thigh!
- 10 minutes later he's up pretending his ankle that got hurt from his shoulder but is feeling better
- 20 minutes later finally everyone clears the field and defender kicks the ball to other defender
- Other defender passes ball back to goalie
- Repeat entire process!

Absolute torture!

In contrast, this is how exciting hockey is. 11 goals scored last night in this fantastic elimination game. Constant action. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989481721379799040

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> Absolute torture!



You reminded me of :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> You reminded me of :



Hahaha, exactly! Never saw that Simpson episode but that is funny. 

The only really enjoyable soccer match I ever actually sat and watched and enjoyed was the US women's World Cup in 1999, the finals which ended regulation in a tie and went to penalty shots and Brandi Chastain got the winner for the US and she took off her shirt (kinda like the stupid men who do the same LOL) and exposed her sports bra and it went viral! 












That was when they really had the best team with Mia Hamm and co.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> Hahaha, exactly! Never saw that Simpson episode but that is funny.
> 
> The only really enjoyable soccer match I ever actually sat and watched and enjoyed was the US women's World Cup in 1999, the finals which ended regulation in a tie and went to penalty shots and Brandi Chastain got the winner for the US and she took off her shirt (kinda like the stupid men who do the same LOL) and exposed her sports bra and it went viral!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was when they really had the best team with Mia Hamm and co.



I watch woman's soccer and woman's sport in general (when I come across it and they aren't too butch)....for the "plot" ++....

@Zibago @django @Hell hound

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hell hound

Nilgiri said:


> I watch woman's soccer and woman's sport in general (when I come across it and they aren't too butch)....*for the "plot"* ++....
> 
> @Zibago @django @Hell hound


 i do it for research purposes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

@Gomig-21 you gotta be amazed at wacky New England weather. Earlier this week I was wearing a winter coat...yesterday a short sleeved shirt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> @Gomig-21 you gotta be amazed at wacky New England weather. Earlier this week I was wearing a winter coat...yesterday a short sleeved shirt.



My cat brought me another present yesterday...a baby bunny. Poor thing was barely 6" long and cuter than anything you can imagine but was a goner. He brought him right to me and dropped him off at my feet while I was sitting on the deck relaxing. He brings me these gifts thinking I'd be happy with them and although I appreciate his intentions, they have the opposite effects on me lol. I felt terrible for that poor little bugaboo. They're all out and about this time of year.

Friendly squirrel giving a thank you handshake after receiving an acorn. 






Albino alligator in Florida. How cool is that?








Nilgiri said:


> I watch woman's soccer and woman's sport in general (when I come across it and they aren't too butch)....for the "plot" ++....
> 
> @Zibago @django @Hell hound








Peregrine falcon at a high-rise office building. They're becoming more common nest sites for these magnificent birds in many cities in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


>



Hey is that your hand? It's even whiter than mine!




Trying to match the pic.

You sure you aren't 100% Irish?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Hey is that your hand? It's even whiter than mine!
> View attachment 470467
> 
> Trying to match the pic.
> 
> You sure you aren't 100% Irish?



loool! No, definitely not my hand bro. Mine are about as Egyptian as can be LOL! 






My wife is half Irish half Sicilian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> loool! No, definitely not my hand bro. Mine are about as Egyptian as can be LOL!
> 
> View attachment 470473
> 
> 
> My wife is half Irish half Sicilian.



LOL! I didn't think it was...or you'd die when fishing off the keys! haha!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL! I didn't think it was...or you'd die when fishing off the keys! haha!!



We had to cancel our yellow fin tuna trip in February because our buddy in Florida got an offer on his house and had to sell it right then. So we couldn't get out on his big, 60ft Viking to boat from Key West to Louisiana for all that great Mahi Mahi and tuna fishing. So we've postponed it for the fall but that's going to clash with another trip to the Red Sea. We'll deal with it when it gets closer to that time. 

In the meantime, anyone ever been to Hawaii? 

Koolau Mountains







Murica, baby.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hey Ant, it was 90 friggin degrees yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Time to take the T-tops off the TA this weekend! 
Gotta get the boat in the water too. I'm going to Quonset RI on Saturday with my good buddy Steve for the air show. The F-35 will be there so we'll get to see it for the first time. Not sure if it'll be the A or B but the latter would be better so we can see it hover. 

Get ready for the blast of pollen that's about to nail us HARD! All those cool temperatures of this long winter have subdued the pollen so far, so now it's gonna kick our asses in the worst way possible! Ooof. lol.

Saw this pic today on Twitter. How awesome and adorable are doggos, especially pups? And that white goose also was receptive to the affection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey Ant, it was 90 friggin degrees yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Time to take the T-tops off the TA this weekend!
> Gotta get the boat in the water too. I'm going to Quonset RI on Saturday with my good buddy Steve for the air show. The F-35 will be there so we'll get to see it for the first time. Not sure if it'll be the A or B but the latter would be better so we can see it hover.
> 
> Get ready for the blast of pollen that's about to nail us HARD! All those cool temperatures of this long winter have subdued the pollen so far, so now it's gonna kick our asses in the worst way possible! Ooof. lol.
> 
> Saw this pic today on Twitter. How awesome and adorable are doggos, especially pups? And that white goose also was receptive to the affection.



Real cute pic....geese can be nasty buggers tho sometimes lol (bud of mine reared one to keep sentry over his chickens...thing would run over to you and start pecking you if you got too close to the chickens and hasnt seen you around too much haha)......these two in pic probably know each other well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> Real cute pic....geese can be nasty buggers tho sometimes lol (bud of mine reared one to keep sentry over his chickens...thing would run over to you and start pecking you if you got too close to the chickens and hasnt seen you around too much haha)......these two in pic probably know each other well.



Especially those *Canada* geese! lol. I've been attacked by them several times and I was minding my own business. One came flying at me to the back of my head, surprised when I spun around at the last second it was in my face, so I had no choice but to grab it and grip it in a bear hug. I grabbed it by the neck, calmed its wings and folded them and mobilized it by hugging it. The thing was screaming and I kept telling it "oh, now you don't like it do you, now that I got you trapped!" lol A lot of people at the park were taking pictures and stuff and a couple of ladies came up to me after I gently let it go and were actually pissed off at me. They were telling me I should've ducked and lecturing me not to touch them etc. I put them in their place politely by telling them that some people handle things differently when they're attacked by animals, plus I didn't hurt it and just softly walked closer to her chicks and softly put her on the ground and wooshed her away. She wasn't feisty with me at all after that lol. 

Another time I got smacked in the back of the head by a tern while hiking the Truro dunes in Cape Cod. I accidentally came close to a restricted nest site I had no idea about. Once I saw the fencing, I started walking around it and then BANG! Right upside the head. Son of a bitch. lol. Couldn't catch that fast flyer.

I also got buzzed by a Northern Goshawk in a pine forest. Ever see one of those? One of the most incredible raptors (accipiter) in the world. Blood red eyes, slate blue back and black & white barring on the chest and belly. These guys don't mess around one bit when you get close to their nest or territory. Female is 1/3 larger than the male and VERY violent. This time I ducked and then got outta dodge really fast. Don't want those talons embedded in my skull.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey Ant, it was 90 friggin degrees yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Time to take the T-tops off the TA this weekend!
> Gotta get the boat in the water too. I'm going to Quonset RI on Saturday with my good buddy Steve for the air show. The F-35 will be there so we'll get to see it for the first time. Not sure if it'll be the A or B but the latter would be better so we can see it hover.
> 
> Get ready for the blast of pollen that's about to nail us HARD! All those cool temperatures of this long winter have subdued the pollen so far, so now it's gonna kick our asses in the worst way possible! Ooof. lol.
> 
> Saw this pic today on Twitter. How awesome and adorable are doggos, especially pups? And that white goose also was receptive to the affection.



yay finally for the weather!!

Make sure you post some pics of your car (and maybe also the F35) so people know what a cool muscle car looks like.





Not into the retro look but a stock Dodge Demon can just touch the 9's in the 1/4. That's so insane that owners have to let off the gas at the end or have their cars banned from the strip for driving without a roll-cage in a sub 10 car.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> Especially those *Canada* geese! lol. I've been attacked by them several times and I was minding my own business. One came flying at me to the back of my head, surprised when I spun around at the last second it was in my face, so I had no choice but to grab it and grip it in a bear hug. I grabbed it by the neck, calmed its wings and folded them and mobilized it by hugging it. The thing was screaming and I kept telling it "oh, now you don't like it do you, now that I got you trapped!" lol A lot of people at the park were taking pictures and stuff and a couple of ladies came up to me after I gently let it go and were actually pissed off at me. They were telling me I should've ducked and lecturing me not to touch them etc. I put them in their place politely by telling them that some people handle things differently when they're attacked by animals, plus I didn't hurt it and just softly walked closer to her chicks and softly put her on the ground and wooshed her away. She wasn't feisty with me at all after that lol.
> 
> Another time I got smacked in the back of the head by a tern while hiking the Truro dunes in Cape Cod. I accidentally came close to a restricted nest site I had no idea about. Once I saw the fencing, I started walking around it and then BANG! Right upside the head. Son of a bitch. lol. Couldn't catch that fast flyer.
> 
> I also got buzzed by a Northern Goshawk in a pine forest. Ever see one of those? One of the most incredible raptors (accipiter) in the world. Blood red eyes, slate blue back and black & white barring on the chest and belly. These guys don't mess around one bit when you get close to their nest or territory. Female is 1/3 larger than the male and VERY violent. This time I ducked and then got outta dodge really fast. Don't want those talons embedded in my skull.



Yep, canada geese are the worst, don't even bother to domesticate those (I was talking about the domesticated one, white goose like you said).

Yep I have seen goshawks, never had one buzz me thankfully ,but I know friends who have (i.e nest nearby etc).

They won't like go full on (i.e to embed like you say) but will do the glancing hits which will hurt for sure.

Brahminy Kites (in Asia) are notorious for doing that too....I think most raptors of this size tend to do it given they are in that size range where they are big enough that they can do it but not that big enough like say Eagles etc where they carry a natural deterrence by sheer size (though Eagles and even some hawks will target bears etc similarly).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey Ant, it was 90 friggin degrees yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So my driver's license expires in 2 weeks and my passport has expired. Tried to get it done on the RMV website...sorry no dice..new ID laws...you have to come in...to the RMV..oh god...the RMV..no....ugh!!! Haven't been there in a long long time.

Needless to say when I arrived the line was snaking out the door with 200 people outside and another 200 inside. Day basically ruined.

Got the "Real ID" version. Will get in the mail in <5 days...oh yay.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_ID_Act

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> They won't like go full on (i.e to embed like you say) but will do the glancing hits which will hurt for sure.


 
Nice to see my friend Nilgiri is knowledgeable about raptors.  Don't get me going ohps, too late! 
I've worked and volunteered with the Audubon Society for 25 years and still do on a lesser capacity, specifically with raptors. i also have several friends who are falconers (mostly down in Cape Cod) whom I trek along every once in a while in the fall on their flying and hunting trips. These guys are flying Harris hawks, Goshawks and of course Red Tails & Peregrines. One of my favorites is Ava, a 20 year-old female Goshawk that is almost bigger than a female redtail. She has the hunting prowess of an F-16. An Amazing bird and her friend Peety (Harris Hawk) is almost never tethered. He follows us from tree to tree and even follows the car back home. It's amazing to see these wild but trained animals have such a bond, albeit a controversial one for the environmental purist. 

I've also worked at banding stations for many years and caught many different species of raptors and banded them etc. And as far as goshawks attacking you, you're right, they actually fist up and knock you on the head! The problem is that one of the three, forward talons can easily hang a bit low and clip you really good.

You know that there's actually 2 documented cases (this is information as of about 10 or 15 years ago so it might've changed now) of birds having killed humans. One is by a great blue heron that a biologist was handling and he let go of the neck for a split second and it jabbed him right through one of his eyes and punctured through into his brain. Very freaky. The other was a hiker who was hiking close to a great-horned owl's nest and came too close only to have the owl silently come at him from behind and grabbed him by the neck, puncturing his jugular vein. He fought the owl off and tried to contain the bleeding but by the time he reached any help and told them what happened, he lost too much blood and ended up dying. Imagine an owl puncturing your jugular? Great horned owls are incredible hunters. 

We got a call from an old lady who owned a huge estate that had 75 acres of pure, white pine forest and she was complaining that some "birds" were attacking her and her driver whenever they were getting in and out of the car. This happened many years ago and it was springtime. So my friend Norman knew exactly what it was and we went out looking for these goshawks (since it had them written all over it) and sure enough, there was a nest and the male was very aggressively protecting the nest's territory to the point he was attacking them coming out of their mansion and getting into the car lol. We hiked the forest, found the nest, set up shop, my friend Norman climbed the tree to retrieve the 3 chicks to band them so that falconers won't be able to take them (only falconers are allowed to take goshawk chicks straight out of the nest unless they're banded and registered) and he wore a hardhat and a heavy, leather jacket while he was climbing the tree. The female must've buzzed him 20+ times and you can hear the whacks on the hardhat many times as she tried smacking him. It was really something to see.



Nilgiri said:


> Brahminy Kites (in Asia) are notorious for doing that too....I think most raptors of this size tend to do it given they are in that size range where they are big enough that they can do it but not that big enough like say Eagles etc where they carry a natural deterrence by sheer size (though Eagles and even some hawks will target bears etc similarly).



Indeed. Accipiters are generally very high-strung birds while Buteos not so much. Falcons are probably the least stressed of all. I was in an aviary returning a redtailed hawk and I put her on her perch and turned around to exit the aviary when I decided to turn around and be sure she was still on there and wasn't going to flee once I opened the door and what do you know, she was about 2ft off the ground gliding towards the back of my legs with her talons completely forward! Freaked me out! I jumped faster than I ever did in my life. And she was actually a very docile bird that I handled many times before and never had a problem with her. This time, for some reason she was pissed off that I was in her territory or her sexual maturity had peaked and was going through something. One of many fun stories from all these great experiences with these magnificent creatures.

This is my friend Norman who goes to Logan International Airport and catches all the snowy owls that come there in the winter and hang around because of the abundance of prey. This was this past February where he caught 4 the night before and we were releasing them the next day, further away from the airport at Duxbury Beach. This is a young female and look at that incredible white. Spectacular bird and what a hunter! We've seen one take down a great blue heron and another kill a peregrine in mid air! Talk about one of the ultimate hunters.









Notice the transmitter antenna behind her head?








Hamartia Antidote said:


> So my driver's license expires in 2 weeks and my passport has expired. Tried to get it done on the RMV website...sorry no dice..new ID laws...you have to come in...to the RMV..oh god...the RMV..no....ugh!!! Haven't been there in a long long time.
> 
> Needless to say when I arrived the line was snaking out the door with 200 people outside and another 200 inside. Day basically ruined.
> 
> Got the "Real ID" version. Will get in the mail in <5 days...oh yay.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_ID_Act



Yeah you can't board a plane with the old ones now. I got mine in February but I'm not sure it's the new one like yours because I think that new law came out a bit after if I'm not mistaken. Gotta check.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> snowy owls



Absolutely lovely those ones yep. Really enjoyed reading your long post. Was worth it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> Absolutely lovely those ones yep. Really enjoyed reading your long post. Was worth it



Sorry it was a long post! I could've went on about many other stories but I actually refrained myself believe it or not! lol Told you not to get me going, Nilgiri.

Hey Ant, check out this brand spanking new killer GMC convertible SUV the Libyan general Haftar is riding! This thing is sweeet. Don't see convertible SUVs much, if at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Sorry it was a long post! I could've went on about many other stories but I actually refrained myself believe it or not! lol Told you not to get me going, Nilgiri.
> 
> Hey Ant, check out this brand spanking new killer GMC convertible SUV the Libyan general Haftar is riding! This thing is sweeet. Don't see convertible SUVs much, if at all.



Does the top really come up...or is this convertible permanent?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

LOL! Who says the Minor Leagues are boring!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

So I get my "Real ID' yesterday...and compare it to my old license...there is only one *slight* change. in the top right corner there is a tiny gold star. That's it.

All that's keeping people "safer" is hoping somebody can't paint a gold star on their license.

Here's a sample pic from the RMV...






Can this "security measure" be more stupid?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Can this "security measure" be more stupid?



That's it, the gold star? lol. Yeah, I just checked mine and nope, don't have it and what ticks me off is that I had to renew my license in February and this new law passed in March or April, only a month or two after. Why didn't they just start it at the first of the year? That would make more sense. Jeez.

As far as the security measure, it's basically to make sure illegal immigrants don't get a driver's license or valid ID. It's one of the steps being taken towards curbing illegal immigration by the current administration.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Does the top really come up...or is this convertible permanent?


 
You know, that's a great question. I have no idea. I'm thinking it has to have a top of some kind, otherwise the interior would get trashed easily, if not from unexpected rain but from dust.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Great start for the Celtics in the Eastern Conference Finals against Lebron James and the Cleveland Cavaliers wohooo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995784125549305856

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Man, Mother Nature is not to be messed with. That Kilauea volcano in Hawai is creating havoc but what imagery coming from it like this one. I hope those homes are insured with that funky "Act of God" clause since I'm almost certain this would fall in that category.






Manhattan, NY.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL! Who says the Minor Leagues are boring!



That's crazy! Not the usual squirrel or pooch that usually runs out on the field, but a snake that size? Wow. 

BTW, Ant...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997076770049359872

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

What is with americans and creating hockey teams where there isnt even snow/winter happening at any time of year?....and then those teams whooping our Canadian team butts? LA, San Jose, Vegas...srsly....

HOW IS LAS VEGAS BEATING WINNIPEG AT HOCKEY? Stupidest thing ever lol...coz you can import all the canadians to play for you. Its why I feel sports has to bring back some nominal clause of hiring some majority of players ACTUALLY FROM THE FRIGGING AREA thats being represented lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> That's crazy! Not the usual squirrel or pooch that usually runs out on the field, but a snake that size? Wow.
> 
> BTW, Ant...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997076770049359872



2nd time mowing the lawn last weekend and the engine seized. Seems it ate all the oil. Opened the oil cap and smoke was coming out. Nice!!!
Mower 12 years old...ah well...whatever.
Ordered a battery operated one on Amazon. It arrived today, I get home, lawn already mowed by the wife! Wow!! I'm liking this mower already and I haven't even used it!!



Nilgiri said:


> What is with americans and creating hockey teams where there isnt even snow/winter happening at any time of year?....and then those teams whooping our Canadian team butts? LA, San Jose, Vegas...srsly....
> 
> HOW IS LAS VEGAS BEATING WINNIPEG AT HOCKEY? Stupidest thing ever lol...coz you can import all the canadians to play for you. Its why I feel sports has to bring back some nominal clause of hiring some majority of players ACTUALLY FROM THE FRIGGING AREA thats being represented lol.



Well it certainly is a little odd that they can maintain attendance at the venue it plays in since the locals can't easily play the sport themselves. Hmm...maybe we should count local ice rinks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

@Gomig-21 check it out!! 1964..LOL..look where he is at 8:20 Dunkin Donuts at 8:35!!





Side by side with 2014. LOL! At 5:05 he drives down the same short cut I use past the walled megamansions to the little rotary.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> @Gomig-21 check it out!! 1964..LOL..look where he is at 8:20 Dunkin Donuts at 8:35!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side by side with 2014. LOL! At 5:05 he drives down the same short cut I use past the walled megamansions to the little rotary.



That's awesome. Amazing how it's hardly changed in all these decades and will probably look the same after we're long gone from this earth. I love these throwback comparisons! And pretty wild how practically the entire drive was familiar and recognizable.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> 2nd time mowing the lawn last weekend and the engine seized. Seems it ate all the oil. Opened the oil cap and smoke was coming out. Nice!!!
> Mower 12 years old...ah well...whatever.
> Ordered a battery operated one on Amazon. It arrived today, I get home, lawn already mowed by the wife! Wow!! I'm liking this mower already and I haven't even used it!!



Now that's a good wife! I've made up my mind; I am buying a riding mower. I'm done pushing that lawnmower all over this backyard, sideyard and front yard it takes me well over an hour each time, even with it's handles and self propelling wheels which does make it easier, but getting too old and tired and need to find easier and smarter ways to do these things. Will have to decide between a Husqvarna and a John Deer I've had my eyes on for the past year. Need a new leaf blower too. Hold one has kicked the bucket lol. Gotta a ton of stuff to do on the boat too and the rides and got so much going on at work I'm going out of my mind.

EDIT: I also have to pressure wash the deck (which I admittedly went a bit overboard when I built it as it wraps around the side and back) and re-stain it and I still haven't mulched the flower and tree beds ayayayah! Help! :-(



Nilgiri said:


> What is with americans and creating hockey teams where there isnt even snow/winter happening at any time of year?....and then those teams whooping our Canadian team butts? LA, San Jose, Vegas...srsly....HOW IS LAS VEGAS BEATING WINNIPEG AT HOCKEY? Stupidest thing ever lol...coz you can import all the canadians to play for you. Its why I feel sports has to bring back some nominal clause of hiring some majority of players ACTUALLY FROM THE FRIGGING AREA thats being represented lol.



lol. That's what I was saying to you earlier when we were talking hockey. They've been in 1st place in the whole league throughout the entire season! Really incredible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> That's awesome. Amazing how it's hardly changed in all these decades and will probably look the same after we're long gone from this earth. I love these throwback comparisons! And pretty wild how practically the entire drive was familiar and recognizable.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a good wife! I've made up my mind; I am buying a riding mower. I'm done pushing that lawnmower all over this backyard, sideyard and front yard it takes me well over an hour each time, even with it's handles and self propelling wheels which does make it easier, but getting too old and tired and need to find easier and smarter ways to do these things. Will have to decide between a Husqvarna and a John Deer I've had my eyes on for the past year. Need a new leaf blower too. Hold one has kicked the bucket lol. Gotta a ton of stuff to do on the boat too and the rides and got so much going on at work I'm going out of my mind.
> 
> EDIT: I also have to pressure wash the deck (which I admittedly went a bit overboard when I built it as it wraps around the side and back) and re-stain it and I still haven't mulched the flower and tree beds ayayayah! Help! :-(
> 
> lol. That's what I was saying to you earlier when we were talking hockey. They've been in 1st place in the whole league throughout the entire season! Really incredible.




Get the battery mower..it’s super light. You can pick it up with one hand easily like a kid toy.I think it is made of fiberglass or something. That’s why my wife could use it otherwise it would be too much for her.

I actually spent an hour last year cleaning the back deck with a bunch of those blue rectangular pots and pan scrubbers. Worked pretty well.

I have an electric leaf blower. Works well in the house too. I clean off those radiator things on the bottom of refrigerators and blow out the dryer pipes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Get the battery mower..it’s super light. You can pick it up with one hand easily like a kid toy.I think it is made of fiberglass or something. That’s why my wife could use it otherwise it would be too much for her.



I need a riding mower. I'm done pushing anything. Yard is too big for all that work TBH. I've been meaning to do this for 10 years lol because it's just too back-braking, electric or not. I might consider an electric riding mower, but I doubt it. For me, gas is the way to go, ma bro. 









Hamartia Antidote said:


> I actually spent an hour last year cleaning the back deck with a bunch of those blue rectangular pots and pan scrubbers. Worked pretty well.



I wish I just had to clean it, then I wouldn't mind a little elbow grease on a few spots but I need to power-wash it big-time. The deck is PT mostly and a mahogany bench, not composite which would've been better and just needed a cleaning like yours. Need to get it bare and read for a new coat of timber oil.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> I have an electric leaf blower. Works well in the house too. I clean off those radiator things on the bottom of refrigerators and blow out the dryer pipes.



For the amount of leaves and acorns and other stuff including area, gotta go gas ma bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> I need a riding mower. I'm done pushing anything. Yard is too big for all that work TBH. I've been meaning to do this for 10 years lol because it's just too back-braking, electric or not. I might consider an electric riding mower, but I doubt it. For me, gas is the way to go, ma bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I just had to clean it, then I wouldn't mind a little elbow grease on a few spots but I need to power-wash it big-time. The deck is PT mostly and a mahogany bench, not composite which would've been better and just needed a cleaning like yours. Need to get it bare and read for a new coat of timber oil.
> 
> 
> 
> For the amount of leaves and acorns and other stuff including area, gotta go gas ma bro!



Lol! Your gas leaf blower will probably be heavier than my battery lawn mower. My electric leaf blower does the job fine. Luckily I have outlets in the front and back of my house so a 100ft cord is fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Lol! Your gas leaf blower will probably be heavier than my battery lawn mower. My electric leaf blower does the job fine. Luckily I have outlets in the front and back of my house so a 100ft cord is fine.



I'm a glutton for punishment and not nearly as smart as you, Ant. I've always done things the hard way lol.
You're really into everything electric, ey? When are you buying a Tesla?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

So I've never had a mulching mower before. She isn't kidding about it chopping into tiny pieces. I couldn't see any in the grass.



Gomig-21 said:


> I'm a glutton for punishment and not nearly as smart as you, Ant. I've always done things the hard way lol.
> You're really into everything electric, ey? When are you buying a Tesla?



We'll see. I always wait for Service Pack 2 when a new version of Windows ships before jumping in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

Hamartia Antidote said:


> So I've never had a mulching mower before. She isn't kidding about it chopping into tiny pieces. I couldn't see any in the grass.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see. I always wait for Service Pack 2 when a new version of Windows ships before jumping in.



Does it inhale leaves and mulch those as well? If so that'll be super useful in autumn.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

siegecrossbow said:


> Does it inhale leaves and mulch those as well? If so that'll be super useful in autumn.



Good question! That's certainly one of the things I used to do with my old mower. I don't know the answer. I'd try and test it now somehow but it has been raining for 3 days. Which brings up another question...if it gets caught in the rain are you screwed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Speaking of greenery in general, I've always enjoyed the look of vines growing and engulfing buildings, especially boring and ugly, square, brick buildings with no character, but it's rare when you see that lump of vines give up and peel off like a sheet of paper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> I'm a glutton for punishment and not nearly as smart as you, Ant. I've always done things the hard way lol.
> You're really into everything electric, ey? When are you buying a Tesla?



Its the way of the future, electricity everything. I foresee one day when the energy densities are so good in nanomaterials, simply there will be a source power pack that wirelessly transmits (again nano-resonances once we get there) to everything in your household .... (The real) Tesla will smile from heaven.

Till that day however (and even after it to be on the super safe side), I shall always have some form of "prepper SHTF" standbys like jerry cans (nothing really beats gasoline for base reliability still), a faraday cage with essentials in it and some long term food (and seed) storage...and an arsenal to protect it all best I can....sort of the holy prepper trinity hehe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Nilgiri said:


> Its the way of the future, electricity everything. I foresee one day when the energy densities are so good in nanomaterials, simply there will be a source power pack that wirelessly transmits (again nano-resonances once we get there) to everything in your household .... (The real) Tesla will smile from heaven.
> 
> Till that day however (and even after it to be on the super safe side), I shall always have some form of "prepper SHTF" standbys like jerry cans (nothing really beats gasoline for base reliability still), a faraday cage with essentials in it and some long term food (and seed) storage...and an arsenal to protect it all best I can....sort of the holy prepper trinity hehe.



Even though I switched all my lightbulbs to dimmable LED's I still have my big boxes of incandescents in the basement on a shelf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Lol! Your gas leaf blower will probably be heavier than my battery lawn mower. My electric leaf blower does the job fine. Luckily I have outlets in the front and back of my house so a 100ft cord is fine.



Wife mowed the lawn AGAIN yesterday. LOL!
I may never end up using it myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Wife mowed the lawn AGAIN yesterday. LOL!
> I may never end up using it myself.



Time to give her a raise. 

Gonna be hitting the water this memorial day weekend. As this day kinda marks the beginning of summer, getting out on the water is nuts as everyone and their mothers are out in their boats and it's like a marine traffic jam of epic proportions, lol. 

This is the clarity of Flathead lake in Montana, amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Great shot and view of the incredible Niagara Falls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> Great shot and view of the incredible Niagara Falls.



Canada, we're bigger and prettier

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> Canada, we're bigger and prettier



If I'm not mistaken, the border between Buffalo and Canada cuts right down the middle of the main body of the waterfall, kinda split right down the middle except for the half-round major waterfall is in Canadian territory.

Reminds me of the St. Lawrence River, right in that stretch between Lake Ontario and the top border of New York State before it passes into Canada and onto Montreal. That stretch right along the northern border of NY has the international border split the river right in half. It's really amazing. We took a trip to Ogdensburg, NY, to pick up our boat a few years ago and when we got to that town, we took it for a test run in the St Lawrence River and you could literally see the Canadian fire station and police on one bank and the US one on the other. One of the more unique situations I've ever seen.






Check out the map here in this link and you can see the US/Canada border go right down the middle of the river lol.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/O...8f5f6d73aaa2eb!8m2!3d44.6942291!4d-75.4863364

The other cool thing about Ogdensburg is the Amish population there. Always cool to see them folks living the way they do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the border between Buffalo and Canada cuts right down the middle of the main body of the waterfall, kinda split right down the middle except for the half-round major waterfall is in Canadian territory.



Yep its why the smaller falls are the "American falls"...and the big one is "horseshoe falls" or "Canadian falls"....and hence my comment hehe. I remember talking to someone who knows more on the matter, and he said its due to the way they define the border over waterfalls, they take the midpoints of the channels before and after the fall area starts and define the border as straight line connecting them, in this case leading to horseshoe falls nearly 98% being on Canadian side of the border:






American falls is fully on the American side.



Gomig-21 said:


> Reminds me of the St. Lawrence River, right in that stretch between Lake Ontario and the top border of New York State before it passes into Canada and onto Montreal. That stretch right along the northern border of NY has the international border split the river right in half. It's really amazing. We took a trip to Ogdensburg, NY, to pick up our boat a few years ago and when we got to that town, we took it for a test run in the St Lawrence River and you could literally see the Canadian fire station and police on one bank and the US one on the other. One of the more unique situations I've ever seen.



Yep! Some really nice spots where st lawrence hits lake ontario too, around Kingston ON...the thousand islands area...some nice camping spots and scenic areas there.



Gomig-21 said:


> The other cool thing about Ogdensburg is the Amish population there. Always cool to see them folks living the way they do.



Yep they inspire me and get my full respect...they are good folk...and make some very good craft and produce.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Nilgiri said:


> Yep its why the smaller falls are the "American falls"...and the big one is "horseshoe falls" or "Canadian falls"....and hence my comment hehe. I remember talking to someone who knows more on the matter, and he said its due to the way they define the border over waterfalls, they take the midpoints of the channels before and after the fall area starts and define the border as straight line connecting them, in this case leading to horseshoe falls nearly 98% being on Canadian side of the border:
> 
> View attachment 477606
> 
> 
> American falls is fully on the American side.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! Some really nice spots where st lawrence hits lake ontario too, around Kingston ON...the thousand islands area...some nice camping spots and scenic areas there.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep they inspire me and get my full respect...they are good folk...and make some very good craft and produce.



Keep in mind the falls have moved at least a few hundred feet since the border was drawn. So it may be creeping more to the Canadian side.

*Rate of Erosion of Niagara Falls*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Keep in mind the falls have moved at least a few hundred feet since the border was drawn. So it may be creeping more to the Canadian side.
> 
> *Rate of Erosion of Niagara Falls*



Even time favours Canada! Damn we rock!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Check it out guys, old school drones 






@Zibago @django @Hell hound @Gibbs @Vergennes

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zibago

Nilgiri said:


> Canada, we're bigger and prettier


And think of guns as guns unlike some who would probably put guns even in the scriptures
And though shall not steal or ban AR-15 for civilians


----------



## Nilgiri

Zibago said:


> And think of guns as guns unlike some who would probably put guns even in the scriptures
> And though shall not steal or ban AR-15 for civilians



Gun ownership is high in Canada too , lot of good gun nuts here like me.

USA has 2nd amendment, I wish it were here in Canada too (too bad murica didnt win war of 1812 hehe)....it would be nice to own AR-15...I mean I have other semi-auto rifles to begin with anyway....RCMP just decided some rifles look extra dangerous and banned them  @jhungary 

And yes the population of a country should be allowed to have the maximum level relevant armed level possible to protect against a tyrannical govt (which has happened quite notably throughout history even modern era). Just one country actually guarantees that as a constitutional right (sadly), the same one country to guarantee free speech as a constitutional right I may add (the 2nd amendment ensures the 1st in the end).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Nilgiri said:


> Gun ownership is high in Canada too , lot of good gun nuts here like me.
> 
> USA has 2nd amendment, I wish it were here in Canada too (too bad murica didnt win war of 1812 hehe)....it would be nice to own AR-15...I mean I have other semi-auto rifles to begin with anyway....RCMP just decided some rifles look extra dangerous and banned them  @jhungary
> 
> And yes the population of a country should be allowed to have the maximum level relevant armed level possible to protect against a tyrannical govt (which has happened quite notably throughout history even modern era). Just one country actually guarantees that as a constitutional right (sadly), the same one country to guarantee free speech as a constitutional right I may add (the 2nd amendment ensures the 1st in the end).


Did Canada ever had people worship with a gun and bless it in church to save it from globalist jewocracy  ? 
Well technically 2nd ammendment gives you right to bear arms arms can include anything from a slingshot to davey crochet 
But not everything is allowed for civilian use 



Nilgiri said:


> Gun ownership is high in Canada too , lot of good gun nuts here like me.
> 
> USA has 2nd amendment, I wish it were here in Canada too (too bad murica didnt win war of 1812 hehe)....it would be nice to own AR-15...I mean I have other semi-auto rifles to begin with anyway....RCMP just decided some rifles look extra dangerous and banned them  @jhungary
> 
> And yes the population of a country should be allowed to have the maximum level relevant armed level possible to protect against a tyrannical govt (which has happened quite notably throughout history even modern era). Just one country actually guarantees that as a constitutional right (sadly), the same one country to guarantee free speech as a constitutional right I may add (the 2nd amendment ensures the 1st in the end).


My view is different on gun ownership for civilians at the very most semi-autos should be issued to those who have a high level threat against them others shouldnt be issued anything above a pistol or simple rifle or shotgun and that too after strict check and yearly evaluation for extension of lisence 
You should seek help if you think your AR-15 would be sufficient in saving you from govt, s wrath which has armed drones and stealth fighters and taps your every move

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Zibago said:


> Well technically 2nd ammendment gives you right to bear arms arms can include anything from a slingshot to davey crochet



"well regulated militia" ....the arms have to be reasonable in nature for the purpose of 2nd amendment. Rifles of all kinds are well within it. Once you start going way above it, of course its not covered by 2nd amendment anymore. Where that delineation lies is left to the society to discuss and debate and rule upon.



Zibago said:


> My view is different on gun ownership for civilians at the very most semi-autos should be issued to those who have a high level threat against them others shouldnt be issued anything above a pistol or simple rifle or shotgun and that too after strict check and yearly evaluation for extension of lisence



Too much govt overreach....and unfairly targets only those that legally possess firearms to begin with. The bulk of gun related crime in the US is done by those that possess illegal firearms (drug cartels and gangs mostly) and largely on each other. Also worth mentioning the CDC estimates guns prevent about 500,000 - 3 million (or more) instances (and potentially lives) of crime (including murder, rape, assault etc)....so like 10 - 100 times more than gun homicides (even when including suicides and gang on gang violence which would be unaffected by any gun restrictions/bans etc).

Not to mention a pistol is semi-automatic 99% of the time now 



Zibago said:


> You should seek help if you think your AR-15 would be sufficient in saving you from govt, s wrath which has armed drones and stealth fighters and taps your every move



Enough people with enough AR-15s and tyrannical govt is hedged against pretty well....this is like 100+ million people we are talking about. All you need to do is compare Warsaw Ghetto uprising to the larger 99% of non armed prevalence (And extrapolate what the scenario would have been if former was applied everywhere across the latter)....and expand several 100 times that ratio. There is a reason why tyrants go after the civilian gun ownership first chance they get...to ensure only their forces have the weaponry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

Nilgiri said:


> Gun ownership is high in Canada too , lot of good gun nuts here like me.
> 
> USA has 2nd amendment, I wish it were here in Canada too (too bad murica didnt win war of 1812 hehe)....it would be nice to own AR-15...I mean I have other semi-auto rifles to begin with anyway....RCMP just decided some rifles look extra dangerous and banned them  @jhungary
> 
> And yes the population of a country should be allowed to have the maximum level relevant armed level possible to protect against a tyrannical govt (which has happened quite notably throughout history even modern era). Just one country actually guarantees that as a constitutional right (sadly), the same one country to guarantee free speech as a constitutional right I may add (the 2nd amendment ensures the 1st in the end).



Depending on which states you lives in, not every states in the US allow you to own semi AR-15. Some state that allow will nerf that down to10 rounds only and cutting a lot of feature out and that doesn't look like an AR-15 anymore.

I used to have FFL dealer license with title 2 stamp back in the day when I was in Kansas working for my LEA friend, which I can own Post 1986 Automatic weapon, it cost around $1000 to renew each year. But you get to own all sort of crazy stuff. I used to own a Military M4A1 (with full auto version) and Post 1986 Pig (M60 Machine gun). Btw, any civvie can own a Pre-ban M60 if the state allow. You just need to pay $200 transfer stamp from the ATF and you don't need to get any licenses for it. But a pre-ban M60 can goes as high as $30000-$40000 and a post ban cost about 10000. The thing is, dealer usually buy post ban Pig to fix a pre-ban Pig to jack up the price. That is the reason why I bought a post ban Pig.

And I am not a gun nuts actually.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Zibago said:


> And think of guns as guns unlike some who would probably put guns even in the scriptures
> And though shall not steal or ban AR-15 for civilians





Nilgiri said:


> Gun ownership is high in Canada too , lot of good gun nuts here like me.
> 
> USA has 2nd amendment, I wish it were here in Canada too (too bad murica didnt win war of 1812 hehe)....it would be nice to own AR-15...I mean I have other semi-auto rifles to begin with anyway....RCMP just decided some rifles look extra dangerous and banned them  @jhungary
> 
> And yes the population of a country should be allowed to have the maximum level relevant armed level possible to protect against a tyrannical govt (which has happened quite notably throughout history even modern era). Just one country actually guarantees that as a constitutional right (sadly), the same one country to guarantee free speech as a constitutional right I may add (the 2nd amendment ensures the 1st in the end).



Over here civilians do not have the right to bear arms,the security of all,their integrity and properties etc is the duty of the state as stated in the declaration of the rights of the man and of the citizen of 1789. (The right to security)

The only way to own a weapon is either to have a hunting license or be part of a shooting club. A recent figure stated more than 15 millions weapons were circulating in France. (Owned legally and illegaly) Other figures put it at as much as 20 millions.

Quite a lot considering France has strict gun laws. (Probably among the strictest)

France is also the most hunting country in Europe. Nobody's going to question this right earned with the revolution as hunting was the privilege of the King and noblemen eh ?  @Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Vergennes said:


> France is also the most hunting country in Europe. Nobody's going to question this right earned with the revolution as hunting was the privilege of the King and noblemen eh ?  @Gomig-21



Indeed, and the same principle applied to falconry, whereas the common man IIRC really wasn't allowed to even participate in that sport and princes were allowed to fly only midsize birds such as hawks/buzzards or falcons like peregrines and gyrs, and only the king was allowed to fly the mighty golden eagle.

Nowadays, at least here in the US, thank goodness it's not based on the human class lol, but rather the falconry class or level. New falconers starting into the sport can only fly red tailed hawks or kestrels, falconers can fly any species of hawk or falcon but only master falconers (those who've been flying for 10 years or more and passed the master's test) can fly either the Golden or Bald eagle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Vergennes said:


> Over here civilians do not have the right to bear arms,the security of all,their integrity and properties etc is the duty of the state as stated in the declaration of the rights of the man and of the citizen of 1789. (The right to security)
> 
> The only way to own a weapon is either to have a hunting license or be part of a shooting club. A recent figure stated more than 15 millions weapons were circulating in France. (Owned legally and illegaly) Other figures put it at as much as 20 millions.
> 
> Quite a lot considering France has strict gun laws. (Probably among the strictest)
> 
> France is also the most hunting country in Europe. Nobody's going to question this right earned with the revolution as hunting was the privilege of the King and noblemen eh ?  @Gomig-21



Pretty much same as the crown system (UK) in place in Canada too. BTW...are there storing regulations in France? Here its pretty much long gun must have trigger lock when not at the gun range (as minimum)....and handgun must be stored in a safe...and any ammo must be in secure ammo box.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Keep in mind the falls have moved at least a few hundred feet since the border was drawn. So it may be creeping more to the Canadian side.
> 
> *Rate of Erosion of Niagara Falls*



Wow, didn't realize there was that much erosion happening to the falls like that, but it makes sense. Nothing beats the heck out of rocks and earth than hard hitting water. It's only a matter of time. Interesting that most of the heavy pounding happened during the 1800's. 

The other thing to consider is the massive change of temperatures this place endures with not only climate change, but just the repetitiveness of seasons. When it goes from the beautiful summer temperatures of that pic you posted to the brutal freezing winters of that famously cold area and turns the falls to this............!






I'm sure all that ice takes its toll and speeds up the erosion process as well.

@Nilgiri , you were talking about the Great Lakes in the other thread and it reminded me of this area here:
I was talking about the clarity of the water there, well this is Hiden Lake Trail in Montana. Talk about heavenly.






A few months ago I was driving along this lake in Welsely, MA, and I parked my truck and took a quick hike through the woods and along the little bit of shore...









...then was pleasantly surprised by the sight of an osprey that was circling for a few seconds and then dove into the water and pulled a fish out and just as fast as it plunged into the water, it carried its prize and took off. I was mesmerized by the rare action that I didn't have the time nor the werewithal to get my phone out and snap any pics! But I looked up some photos and this is almost exactly what that osprey looked like as it contorted itself to catch its prize. 






Hey Ant, speaking of electric lawnmowers and sshtuff like that, check out our new toy. For tight areas and lush property that you can't really get into with even a small bobcat, a "walk-along" bobcat does the trick and then some! This thing is awesome and God forbid they EVER produce this thing in electric!






You just push it or pull it along just like a lawnmower. Made short work of this 5 tons of granite boulders, rocks and debris! 1-1/2 hours, 2 men and 5 tons were gone just like that. Electric shmelectric!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Wow, didn't realize there was that much erosion happening to the falls like that, but it makes sense. Nothing beats the heck out of rocks and earth than hard hitting water. It's only a matter of time. Interesting that most of the heavy pounding happened during the 1800's.
> 
> The other thing to consider is the massive change of temperatures this place endures with not only climate change, but just the repetitiveness of seasons. When it goes from the beautiful summer temperatures of that pic you posted to the brutal freezing winters of that famously cold area and turns the falls to this............!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure all that ice takes its toll and speeds up the erosion process as well.
> 
> @Nilgiri , you were talking about the Great Lakes in the other thread and it reminded me of this area here:
> I was talking about the clarity of the water there, well this is Hiden Lake Trail in Montana. Talk about heavenly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few months ago I was driving along this lake in Welsely, MA, and I parked my truck and took a quick hike through the woods and along the little bit of shore...
> 
> View attachment 478220
> View attachment 478221
> 
> 
> ...then was pleasantly surprised by the sight of an osprey that was circling for a few seconds and then dove into the water and pulled a fish out and just as fast as it plunged into the water, it carried its prize and took off. I was mesmerized by the rare action that I didn't have the time nor the werewithal to get my phone out and snap any pics! But I looked up some photos and this is almost exactly what that osprey looked like as it contorted itself to catch its prize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ant, speaking of electric lawnmowers and sshtuff like that, check out our new toy. For tight areas and lush property that you can't really get into with even a small bobcat, a "walk-along" bobcat does the trick and then some! This thing is awesome and God forbid they EVER produce this thing in electric!
> 
> View attachment 478222
> 
> 
> You just push it or pull it along just like a lawnmower. Made short work of this 5 tons of granite boulders, rocks and debris! 1-1/2 hours, 2 men and 5 tons were gone just like that. Electric shmelectric!
> 
> View attachment 478223



Well I wouldn't get too excited about super clear water. It sometimes means everything is dead due to acid rain.

Cool machine...hmmmm
Hey I have a stack of big rocks about 10x2.5x2 feet against my shed from digging out my garden (cue SNL Patriots skit:"we got the _most rocks_ in the soil")

What are my options?

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well I wouldn't get too excited about super clear water. It sometimes means everything is dead due to acid rain.



Stop raining on my parade, will ya! Sheeesh. 



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Cool machine...hmmmm
> Hey I have a stack of big rocks about 10x2.5x2 feet against my shed from digging out my garden (cue SNL Patriots skit:"we got the _most rocks_ in the soil")
> 
> What are my options?



What do you mean, how to get rid of them or what can you do with them, as in something useful?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> What do you mean, how to get rid of them or what can you do with them, as in something useful?



Options as to how to get rid of them. I actually have a perimeter of small stones around my foundation. The pile only has the leftover BIG rocks. I'd like to dispose of them somehow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Options as to how to get rid of them. I actually have a perimeter of small stones around my foundation. The pile only has the leftover BIG rocks. I'd like to dispose of them somehow.



Couple of options but neither are cheap TBH. 1) call a dumpster co. and have them drop off a 10 yard (dirt & rock only you have to specify that) and you can't put regular construction debris in it like the usual dumpsters. They'll come out, drop off a container for you (anywhere from $450 - $800 depending on their policy) and you can keep it on your property for up to a week or whatever they allow and fill it at your convenience. 2) Call an excavator or landscape co. that has debris removal service and they'll come out with a truck and a couple guys with wheel barrows and get rid of it for you, probably around $800. 

3rd option is to load it up and drop it off at a friend's backyard in the middle of the night!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> 3rd option is to load it up and drop it off at a friend's backyard in the middle of the night!



$800...hmm...I'll be heading to the North Shore tonight...wear earplugs so I don't wake you. I'll toss some rabbits in too! There have a nest in the pile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> $800...hmm...I'll be heading to the North Shore tonight...wear earplugs so I don't wake you. I'll toss some rabbits in too! There have a nest in the pile.



loool. I didn't mean this kid's back yard!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> Wow, didn't realize there was that much erosion happening to the falls like that, but it makes sense. Nothing beats the heck out of rocks and earth than hard hitting water. It's only a matter of time. Interesting that most of the heavy pounding happened during the 1800's.



Yeah basically waterfalls are formed when a hard rock layer exists on top of a softer one. Thus the lower layer gets eroded much more easily creating overhang which needs gravity to act upon it to break away like a cantilever. Over time this creates the waterfall to move backwards. The scale of the waterfall simply depends on the depth/height of the soft rock underneath....and the hard rock layer resistance....this can also vary as the waterfall retreats with time....leading to the speed/characteristics changing like you noticed (heavy pounding during 1800)...but also of course there is seasonal influences from the average flow rates and natural processes (earthquakes etc) etc etc.



Gomig-21 said:


> I was talking about the clarity of the water there, well this is Hiden Lake Trail in Montana. Talk about heavenly.



The force is strong with this one  








Gomig-21 said:


> ...then was pleasantly surprised by the sight of an osprey that was circling for a few seconds and then dove into the water and pulled a fish out and just as fast as it plunged into the water, it carried its prize and took off. I was mesmerized by the rare action that I didn't have the time nor the werewithal to get my phone out and snap any pics! But I looked up some photos and this is almost exactly what that osprey looked like as it contorted itself to catch its prize.



They are truly one of the greatest most amazing creatures in existence . A sheer joy to watch in action like you said...many animals/birds are jack of all trades....but the osprey defines the specialist in animal kingdom for me hehe.



Gomig-21 said:


> Hey Ant, speaking of electric lawnmowers and sshtuff like that, check out our new toy. For tight areas and lush property that you can't really get into with even a small bobcat, a "walk-along" bobcat does the trick and then some! This thing is awesome and God forbid they EVER produce this thing in electric!



They need to go pro based radio control on that thing. That would be lots of fun right there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> They are truly one of the greatest most amazing creatures in existence . A sheer joy to watch in action like you said...many animals/birds are jack of all trades....but the osprey defines the specialist in animal kingdom for me hehe.



Indeed. Originally the ornithologists who were classifying all known species of birds into categories were a bit perplexed with this one. They obviously realized it was a raptor but they didn't know if they should place it with the "fish-eating" eagles such as the venerable bald eagle, the stellar's sea eagle etc. since it's diet is strictly fish. But even the sea eagles don't eat fish only and so they figured the osprey was such a specialist that it might need it's own category. They couldn't classify it under any type of hawk/buteo or buzzard either and it's certainly not a falcon or owl or vulture. So they ended up temporarily classifying it as part of the eagle family but that didn't last long until they gave it its own category and it sits there with no other bird. Its inside toe is also designed with the flexibility to either go forward or backward, sort of having the option of being like an owl with two toes forward and two facing rearward or it can go the conventional way that most raptors are built with three toes forward and the halux facing backward. Indeed a magnificent bird.

Going back to The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald and that line with Chippewa in it I was telling you about that your posting of that song reminded me of one of the coolest stories in American history.

In 1861, this guy who was an Indian chief of the Wisconsin tribe at South Fork of the Flambeau River.
Ahgamahwegezhig (Chief Sky)







He saw a tree with a big bald eagle nest with 2 chicks in it and back in the day, they could cut trees down without any problems and so he did. One eagle died from the fall and he took the other. Then he canoed up the Chippewa river (this is all in Chippewa country, Wisconsin) all the way up to an area called Jim Falls which was a big trading area. The Indian chief ended up trading the eaglet to a tavern owner (Daniel McCann) for a bushel of corn. 

The eaglet grew pretty fast and was becoming a terror and the McCann family had a tough time dealing with it as a pet. So one night, a bunch of Union soldiers came into the tavern and saw the eagle. Next thing you know, McCann is offering to sell the eagle to the soldiers for $2:50. The soldiers were from a company that was called the "Eau Claire Badgers". They drew a hat and took .25c contributions until they came up with the $2:50 and bought the eagle from McCann.

They took the eagle back to the camp figuring they could make it their mascot (even though they were badgers.) The next morning, the company sergeant saw the bird and said "we'll call him Old Abe" after the great Abraham Lincoln of course.

In late 1861, these eagle-bearing Badgers got on a steam ship trip down the Chippewa river to the Mississippi and up the Wisconsin River to Madicson, Wisconsin where they arrived to be attached as Company C to the 8th *Wisconsin Volunteer Infantry Regiment*. 

Next thing you know, they're building him a special emblem perch and designating a special "eagle bearer" who would hold him on that perch and he would be part of the colors (flags).





Old Abe and the color guard at Vicksburg, July 1863:
Ed Homaston (far left holding perch), Sgt Ambrose Armitage (third from left)

They would march into battle against the confederates who started noticing this bald eagle was riding in with them and they also figured that these guys were getting attached to this bird since they heard all about its name etc. So they started aiming at the eagle thinking if they killed it, it would ruin the moral of this Wisconsin 8th volunteer regiment. He survived several attempts at his life until the lieutenant decided to put the color regiment in the back of the line, further away from the line of fire because they didn't want this eagle they came to love to get anywhere near a flying slug. 

He ended up being involved in something like 38 different battles and skirmishes and survived every single one. He was eventually decorated as a hero and became just that. After the war, he would be paraded through the streets of Madison and people would line up to see him and wave to him. There were legends made of him that he would soar over the battlefield and warn his soldiers of attackers coming from the flanks and he would dodge bullets and cannon fire coming at him and extraordinary stories like that were made of him. He was a true hero with a great name.

They even said he had such a great personality that he would know when it was time to have his picture taken that he would pose for it.






























Old Abe was the inspiration behind the famous 101st Screaming Eagles airborne patch.





The Chippewa line in that song reminded me of this story and wasn't sure if you had heard of this before or not. Definitely one of the cooler aspects of that nasty period of US history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed. Originally the ornithologists who were classifying all known species of birds into categories were a bit perplexed with this one. They obviously realized it was a raptor but they didn't know if they should place it with the "fish-eating" eagles such as the venerable bald eagle, the stellar's sea eagle etc. since it's diet is strictly fish. But even the sea eagles don't eat fish only and so they figured the osprey was such a specialist that it might need it's own category. They couldn't classify it under any type of hawk/buteo or buzzard either and it's certainly not a falcon or owl or vulture. So they ended up temporarily classifying it as part of the eagle family but that didn't last long until they gave it its own category and it sits there with no other bird. Its inside toe is also designed with the flexibility to either go forward or backward, sort of having the option of being like an owl with two toes forward and two facing rearward or it can go the conventional way that most raptors are built with three toes forward and the halux facing backward. Indeed a magnificent bird.
> 
> Going back to The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald and that line with Chippewa in it I was telling you about that your posting of that song reminded me of one of the coolest stories in American history.
> 
> In 1861, this guy who was an Indian chief of the Wisconsin tribe at South Fork of the Flambeau River.
> Ahgamahwegezhig (Chief Sky)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He saw a tree with a big bald eagle nest with 2 chicks in it and back in the day, they could cut trees down without any problems and so he did. One eagle died from the fall and he took the other. Then he canoed up the Chippewa river (this is all in Chippewa country, Wisconsin) all the way up to an area called Jim Falls which was a big trading area. The Indian chief ended up trading the eaglet to a tavern owner (Daniel McCann) for a bushel of corn.
> 
> The eaglet grew pretty fast and was becoming a terror and the McCann family had a tough time dealing with it as a pet. So one night, a bunch of Union soldiers came into the tavern and saw the eagle. Next thing you know, McCann is offering to sell the eagle to the soldiers for $2:50. The soldiers were from a company that was called the "Eau Claire Badgers". They drew a hat and took .25c contributions until they came up with the $2:50 and bought the eagle from McCann.
> 
> They took the eagle back to the camp figuring they could make it their mascot (even though they were badgers.) The next morning, the company sergeant saw the bird and said "we'll call him Old Abe" after the great Abraham Lincoln of course.
> 
> In late 1861, these eagle-bearing Badgers got on a steam ship trip down the Chippewa river to the Mississippi and up the Wisconsin River to Madicson, Wisconsin where they arrived to be attached as Company C to the 8th *Wisconsin Volunteer Infantry Regiment*.
> 
> Next thing you know, they're building him a special emblem perch and designating a special "eagle bearer" who would hold him on that perch and he would be part of the colors (flags).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Abe and the color guard at Vicksburg, July 1863:
> Ed Homaston (far left holding perch), Sgt Ambrose Armitage (third from left)
> 
> They would march into battle against the confederates who started noticing this bald eagle was riding in with them and they also figured that these guys were getting attached to this bird since they heard all about its name etc. So they started aiming at the eagle thinking if they killed it, it would ruin the moral of this Wisconsin 8th volunteer regiment. He survived several attempts at his life until the lieutenant decided to put the color regiment in the back of the line, further away from the line of fire because they didn't want this eagle they came to love to get anywhere near a flying slug.
> 
> He ended up being involved in something like 38 different battles and skirmishes and survived every single one. He was eventually decorated as a hero and became just that. After the war, he would be paraded through the streets of Madison and people would line up to see him and wave to him. There were legends made of him that he would soar over the battlefield and warn his soldiers of attackers coming from the flanks and he would dodge bullets and cannon fire coming at him and extraordinary stories like that were made of him. He was a true hero with a great name.
> 
> They even said he had such a great personality that he would know when it was time to have his picture taken that he would pose for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Abe was the inspiration behind the famous 101st Screaming Eagles airborne patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chippewa line in that song reminded me of this story and wasn't sure if you had heard of this before or not. Definitely one of the cooler aspects of that nasty period of US history.



That's a fascinating story indeed! Now I have some more trivia regarding the 101st that I didn't know heh.

Thanks bud!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> That's a fascinating story indeed! Now I have some more trivia regarding the 101st that I didn't know heh.
> 
> Thanks bud!



It's definitely a great story also because of it's obscurity in the history of the civil war, but becomes pretty relevent when it ties to the origin of the 101st airborne division patch.

Statue of Liberty cutting through the clouds.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KAL-EL

Gomig-21 said:


> It's definitely a great story also because of it's obscurity in the history of the civil war, but becomes pretty relevent when it ties to the origin of the 101st airborne division patch.
> 
> Statue of Liberty cutting through the clouds.



I really like that pic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

@Gomig-21

Look what WholePaycheck is offering (seems to include everybody within 495) I can see how driverless cars will eventually end up doing this:

*Amazon announces free delivery from Whole Foods in under two hours to Greater Boston area*

https://www.masslive.com/news/boston/index.ssf/2018/06/in_boston_amazon_offers_free_2.html





Those who live in the Boston area, subscribe to Amazon Prime and purchase from Whole Foods are in luck.

Amazon announced on Tuesday that Prime members in select metros, including Boston, can now receive free, two-hour deliveries on select purchases over $35. The Seattle tech giant bought Whole Foods last year, and said it would use its technology to rethink grocery shopping.

In 14 cities -- now expanded to include Boston, Baltimore and Philadelphia and Richmond -- Prime members can now utilize "Ultrafast delivery." The service is offered beyond just Boston, *including areas north and south of the city*, from Lynn to Brockton.

Here's how it works: *customers can check if their zip code* is in range and shop through "Prime Now" for bestselling items and orders over $35. Bestsellers include thousands of items, including "fresh produce, high-quality meat and seafood, everyday staples and other locally sourced items from Whole Foods Market," Amazon said in a statement.

The Amazon-Whole Foods two-hour delivery service is free in Boston, or $7.99 for one-hour delivery. The service is offered daily from 8 a.m. through 10 p.m.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Look what WholePaycheck is offering



Is that another name for Wholefoods? Or is that like a joke cause it'll cost your whole paycheck to buy groceries there? lol.

$35 limit on a delivery? You gotta be kidding me! I can't remember the last time I spent 3 times that at Stop & Shop!? We never get outta there under $300 and it's just 3 of us most of the time just 2 people! That delivery service will be overwhelmed in no time at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> ..is that like a joke cause it'll cost your whole paycheck to buy groceries there? lol.



Yep! https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=whole paycheck



Gomig-21 said:


> $35 limit on a delivery? You gotta be kidding me! I can't remember the last time I spent 3 times that at Stop & Shop!? We never get outta there under $300 and it's just 3 of us most of the time just 2 people! That delivery service will be overwhelmed in no time at all.



Yeah I bet only 5% of their sales transactions are under $35. Skip Stop&Shop and go to MarketBasket.

I think it's going to be an interesting roll-out once everybody hears about it.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Yep! https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=whole paycheck



looool! Gotta admit, I never knew that! They do have good, healthy foods and are oriented that way but man, it definitely isn't cheap. Market Basket is really the greatest deal of all. The problem with that is the obvious, it's like the Wallmart of grocery stores.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Yeah I bet only 5% of their sales transactions are under $35.
> 
> I think it's going to be an interesting roll-out once everybody hears about it.



Maybe they did this because of the usual group of senior citizens that are always purchasing orders under $35 and requesting it to be delivered. That sounds like the reason why they're going with that figure. But still, that might deter the older people from their small, $20 orders but if there's no upper limit, you're gonna get all the shoppers who overload their carts (like me lool) ordering deliveries left and right! I know I would.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

So Ant, trying to get the boat ready (running a bit late this summer) but it was exceptionally dirty from winter storage this year for some reason and as I'm out cleaning it this weekend, I noticed in the wiring connection to the radar a not so pleasant surprise...a mud wasp nest! Can you see that SOB tucked up in there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> So Ant, trying to get the boat ready (running a bit late this summer) but it was exceptionally dirty from winter storage this year for some reason and as I'm out cleaning it this weekend, I noticed in the wiring connection to the radar a not so pleasant surprise...a mud wasp nest! Can you see that SOB tucked up in there?
> 
> View attachment 481274



Wonderful! You going to put a plastic bag over it and run a hose to your car exhaust or brave it with some Black Flag spray (we know that won't end well)? Can't use lighter fluid and a match on your radar. If they are those armored black wasps then watchout. They are nasty and hard to smoosh.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Wonderful! You going to put a plastic bag over it and run a hose to your car exhaust or brave it with some Black Flag spray (we know that won't end well)? Can't use lighter fluid and a match on your radar. If they are those armored black wasps then watchout. They are nasty and hard to smoosh.



lol, the funny thing is that it was abandoned, but was hard as a rock! Amazing how petrified it was and that wasn't the only one either. I had another one on the dashboard tucked right at the windshield joint! The thing came off in one piece and I saw a cocoon embedded in it, but it was also vacant thankfully. Last thing I need is those things settling in all the wiring and electronics I have on that thing that aren't cheap by any means!

Look at these bastards lol.











Here's one that resembled the other one I pulled out with the cocoon in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> lol, the funny thing is that it was abandoned, but was hard as a rock! Amazing how petrified it was and that wasn't the only one either. I had another one on the dashboard tucked right at the windshield joint! The thing came off in one piece and I saw a cocoon embedded in it, but it was also vacant thankfully. Last thing I need is those things settling in all the wiring and electronics I have on that thing that aren't cheap by any means!
> 
> Look at these bastards lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one that resembled the other one I pulled out with the cocoon in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

#American_Cop_Killers_Are_Innocent
#US_Police_Officers_Are_Fascists 
#No_More_Human_Rights_Violation_Against_American_Cop_Killers
#No_More_Prison_For_American_Cop_Killers


----------



## Gomig-21

Devil's Bathtub, Hocking Hills State Park, Ohio.






Devil's Bathtub, Hocking Hills State Park, Ohio.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

KAL-EL said:


> Wegmans  but I don't do bulk purchasing, so no Costco for me. Although I know there are a lot of Costco fans out there.
> 
> In the end, it's all a matter of the specific individual's needs and locations related to The Shopper.



Well just got of Wegman’s after trying to give it another chance. Same result. A gallon of milk was only $1.89 so that wasn’t a bad deal. I think for such a big store their selection is very limited. There was like 4 aisles of useless knick-knacks.

@Gomig-21 have you been in one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well just got of Wegman’s after trying to give it another chance. Same result. A gallon of milk was only $1.89 so that wasn’t a bad deal. I think for such a big store their selection is very limited. There was like 4 aisles of useless knick-knacks.
> 
> @Gomig-21 have you been in one?



Never even heard that name, bro. Is it new around here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Never even heard that name, bro. Is it new around here?



A New York grocery chain that has been slowly moving into MA.
There's one across Route 9 from the Chesnut Hill Mall, one in Burlington near the Burlington Mall and behind the theater, and a new one near the Natick Mall in the JC Penney building.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> A New York grocery chain that has been slowly moving into MA.
> There's one across Route 9 from the Chesnut Hill Mall, one in Burlington near the Burlington Mall and behind the theater, and a new one near the Natick Mall in the JC Penney building.



Ah, ok, thanks man. Those are way away from Danvers which is probably why I've never heard of them, let alone seen them.

The missus does almost all the shopping in this family and she's a Market Basket fan through and through.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Ah, ok, thanks man. Those are way away from Danvers which is probably why I've never heard of them, let alone seen them.
> 
> The missus does almost all the shopping in this family and she's a Market Basket fan through and through.



Same here on the MarketBasket.

I'd really like to give Wegmans a thumbs up since New Yorkers rave about it...but it SUCKS!. It truly does. It's like a big Trader Joe's. 90% is their brand stuff with a sparse shelf selection. I actually buy stuff at Trader Joes occasionally...I can't find anything in Wegmans. I walked out with 5 ears of corn (slightly more expensive than MarketBasket) and a cheaper gallon of milk.

For instance if I go into MB or Whole Foods there's a zillion types of cold fruit juice. In Wegmans they maybe have 3. Stuff like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Same here on the MarketBasket.
> 
> I'd really like to give Wegmans a thumbs up since New Yorkers rave about it...but it SUCKS!. It truly does. It's like a big Trader Joe's. 90% is their brand stuff with a sparse shelf selection. I actually buy stuff at Trader Joes occasionally...I can't find anything in Wegmans. I walked out with 5 ears of corn (slightly more expensive than MarketBasket) and a cheaper gallon of milk.
> 
> For instance if I go into MB or Whole Foods there's a zillion types of cold fruit juice. In Wegmans they maybe have 3. Stuff like that.



No kidding! What's the sense, then, right? Doubt that type of market will flourish around here with all the other types of competition.

Can't believe the 4th is next week already what the heck!? Sucks the older you get the faster time flies, and especially for us boaters with such a limited season on the water. Gotta take advantage of the good weather each and every time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

MURICA, BABY!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

So Ant, we launched on Wednesday and we're finally splashed for the season. It's always a hectic day getting the boat ready for this operation. De-winterizing it for about two weeks, changing the motor oil, the outdrive oil, the anodes, had to buy 3 new group 31 dual purpose batteries @beaucoup$ lol and a lot of other little nitty gritty prep items including the trailer registration had to be renewed, the boat registration is due in a week, the slip fees will take you to the poor house lmao and all sorts of other headaches. But once out there, it's well worth it. You should bring the Missus sometime and come spend the day with us, bro. We leave Salem early in the am and can either go north to Gloucester down the Annesquam River to Wingearsheek beach and beyond or for you, I'm probably guessing you'd enjoy it better if we went south into Boston Harbor. This time of year and the 4th of July coming up in less than a week, Boston Harbor is rocking smackdown with fireworks and tall ships and even military ships that come in and dock at the East port. One year there were a couple of Norwegian stealth frigates there as well as the USS WASP. That was fun.






One of the most beautiful seacoast towns in MA, Marblehead.





This is Misery Island and a place called Cocktail Cove lol. There are moorings you can go up to and attach a line to and hang out and chill for as long as you want. Do some tubing and partying and relaxing. On a weekday like today, there were hardly any boats. Other days, if you're not there by 6am, forget it. Keep cruising.





And these buggers are all over the garden again this year lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> So Ant, we launched on Wednesday and we're finally splashed for the season. It's always a hectic day getting the boat ready for this operation. De-winterizing it for about two weeks, changing the motor oil, the outdrive oil, the anodes, had to buy 3 new group 31 dual purpose batteries @beaucoup$ lol and a lot of other little nitty gritty prep items including the trailer registration had to be renewed, the boat registration is due in a week, the slip fees will take you to the poor house lmao and all sorts of other headaches. But once out there, it's well worth it. You should bring the Missus sometime and come spend the day with us, bro. We leave Salem early in the am and can either go north to Gloucester down the Annesquam River to Wingearsheek beach and beyond or for you, I'm probably guessing you'd enjoy it better if we went south into Boston Harbor. This time of year and the 4th of July coming up in less than a week, Boston Harbor is rocking smackdown with fireworks and tall ships and even military ships that come in and dock at the East port. One year there were a couple of Norwegian stealth frigates there as well as the USS WASP. That was fun.
> 
> View attachment 483256
> 
> 
> One of the most beautiful seacoast towns in MA, Marblehead.
> 
> View attachment 483257
> 
> This is Misery Island and a place called Cocktail Cove lol. There are moorings you can go up to and attach a line to and hang out and chill for as long as you want. Do some tubing and partying and relaxing. On a weekday like today, there were hardly any boats. Other days, if you're not there by 6am, forget it. Keep cruising.
> 
> View attachment 483258
> 
> And these buggers are all over the garden again this year lol.
> 
> View attachment 483259



Wow!! Awesome looking boat Gomig!!

Do you park that in your driveway or put it in the backyard?? Trying to think of where I could put a boat that size. I could put it at the end of the driveway but it would be in the way. I guess part of the garden would have to go and i’d put it in the backyard. 

Nice pics of the North Shore area too.

Sounds very cool! Now all I have to do is talk the wife into overcoming her bizarre innate fear of drowning. Maybe we’d have to stay within sight of land.

Definitely you are a lucky guy to have time to have a boat. An ex-boss of mine lived in Manchester-by-the-Sea and had a nice boat which she called the biggest unimaginable money pit ever...but she also said it was well worth every penny.

Forget the Boston skyline I’d rather see scenery than tall buildings, the airport, and big oil storage tanks.

Luckily the bunnies seem to not like vegetables. I had a problem a few weeks ago with some new critter figuring out how to get through my fence. I finally found out it was somebody’s dog. I would never have guessed in a million years a dog was interested in raiding a garden...but I spotted him. He could effortlessly leap over the fence. Chased him away and he hasn’t been back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Wow!! Awesome looking boat Gomig!!
> 
> Do you park that in your driveway or put it in the backyard?? Trying to think of where I could put a boat that size. I could put it at the end of the driveway but it would be in the way. I guess part of the garden would have to go and i’d put it in the backyard.
> 
> Nice pics of the North Shore area too.
> 
> Sounds very cool! Now all I have to do is talk the wife into overcoming her bizarre innate fear of drowning. Maybe we’d have to stay within sight of land.
> 
> Definitely you are a lucky guy to have time to have a boat. An ex-boss of mine lived in Manchester-by-the-Sea and had a nice boat which she called the biggest unimaginable money pit ever...but she also said it was well worth every penny.
> 
> Forget the Boston skyline I’d rather see scenery than tall buildings, the airport, and big oil storage tanks.
> 
> Luckily the bunnies seem to not like vegetables. I had a problem a few weeks ago with some new critter figuring out how to get through my fence. I finally found out it was somebody’s dog. I would never have guessed in a million years a dog was interested in raiding a garden...but I spotted him. He could effortlessly leap over the fence. Chased him away and he hasn’t been back.



Awesome, bro. Thanks. Yes, whenever you're ready you're more than welcome, my friend. No pressure, either. If it's tough for the wife to be near water, that's very understandable. FYI, I take the safety of my passengers very seriously and I have life vests on board at all times. I also have 2 radios and I'm insured and subscribed to BoatUS who come right out in case of emergency etc. And your ex-boss is 100%+ right on the money (pun intended) lol. This activity will take you to the poorhouse in no time at all. It's dfinitely a seriously budgetted activity. In otherwords, you have to plan very well.

I have it in my driveway when I'm working on it which is usually a couple of weeks early spring and couple of weeks late fall. Other than that, she's in her slip at Hawthorn Brewer Cove marina in Salem during the season and in a storage tent for the winter that I rent from a friend who owns a big glass company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Awesome, bro. Thanks. Yes, whenever you're ready you're more than welcome, my friend. No pressure, either. If it's tough for the wife to be near water, that's very understandable. FYI, I take the safety of my passengers very seriously and I have life vests on board at all times. I also have 2 radios and I'm insured and subscribed to BoatUS who come right out in case of emergency etc. And your ex-boss is 100%+ right on the money (pun intended) lol. This activity will take you to the poorhouse in no time at all. It's dfinitely a seriously budgetted activity. In otherwords, you have to plan very well.
> 
> I have it in my driveway when I'm working on it which is usually a couple of weeks early spring and couple of weeks late fall. Other than that, she's in her slip at Hawthorn Brewer Cove marina in Salem during the season and in a storage tent for the winter that I rent from a friend who owns a big glass company.
> 
> View attachment 483300



So on a 90 degree day I thought I'd catch up on some gardening stuff.
I put a thermometer in my basement and it read 68. Fun running in for a cool down. That's lower than upstairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> So on a 90 degree day I thought I'd catch up on some gardening stuff.
> I put a thermometer in my basement and it read 68. Fun running in for a cool down. That's lower than upstairs.



Yep, same here. It is absolutely BRUTAL lol. But I'll take it any day of the year over that white crap. 

BTW, speaking of gardening, I thought of you when this happened and took the pic just to show you!
Look what my mighty, little tiger brought in again for the 2nd time. Thank God he didn't kill it this time.
It was pretty funny as I'm sitting in the kitchenette area and I hear him at the sliding screen door, I knew exactly what he had because he comes to the screen door and meows to come in, except this time I could easily tell his mouth was full LOL!










He was in a bit of a chock poor little bugger, but I tried to calm him down, checked him for any injuries and I'm pleased with Olie that he didn't dig into him very hard there was no blood. Took him out to where I know their nest is and put him down gently. He stood up in my hand and just slowly jumped off and trickled off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Yep, same here. It is absolutely BRUTAL lol. But I'll take it any day of the year over that white crap.
> 
> BTW, speaking of gardening, I thought of you when this happened and took the pic just to show you!
> Look what my mighty, little tiger brought in again for the 2nd time. Thank God he didn't kill it this time.
> It was pretty funny as I'm sitting in the kitchenette area and I hear him at the sliding screen door, I knew exactly what he had because he comes to the screen door and meows to come in, except this time I could easily tell his mouth was full LOL!
> 
> View attachment 484317
> 
> 
> He was in a bit of a chock poor little bugger, but I tried to calm him down, checked him for any injuries and I'm pleased with Olie that he didn't dig into him very hard there was no blood. Took him out to where I know their nest is and put him down gently. He stood up in my hand and just slowly jumped off and trickled off.











did this too. Yes, I do buy organic stuff..I have my limits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> View attachment 484329
> View attachment 484330
> 
> 
> did this too. Yes, I do buy organic stuff..I have my limits.



I use the same exact one, the Ortho Home Defense. Stuff works great! And that battery powered sprayer is terrific.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> I use the same exact one, the Ortho Home Defense. Stuff works great! And that battery powered sprayer is terrific.



At the local Whole Foods...Amazon starting to make changes..









Why do I have to scan anything???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> At the local Whole Foods...Amazon starting to make changes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I have to scan anything???



This was the website's front page when it was first launched in 1995. 






My how times have changed! 

Happy belated 4th of July to you, my friend, and all other American members on this forum. 

Taken yesterday off Salem Sound, and what a day it was!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Sulayman

Nice boat brother! It's good to see you again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Abu Sulayman said:


> Nice boat brother! It's good to see you again.



Is this the great Abu Sulayman that I've known for so many years and we had all those amazing discussions on the other forum?  Hamdella 3al Salaama ya Sheikh! Great to see you again too, my bro.

Are you still building and testing those amazing helicopters?


----------



## Abu Sulayman

> Are you still building and testing those amazing helicopters?



Place I worked got sold and downsized. Working for a small family run outfit looking after their equipment. Still having fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Abu Sulayman said:


> Place I worked got sold and downsized. Working for a small family run outfit looking after their equipment. Still having fun.



That might be better. Smaller outfits have much more enticing working conditions.

BTW, Dave (Gramps) sent me a news link a few years ago, something about a snake in a car grill and your handsomeness on the local news?  Does that ring a bell?



Gomig-21 said:


>



BTW Ant, sad news to report on this little fella. Apparently Ollie found him again and this time he wasn't kind to him. Poor guy is laying in a pool of blood on the deck as we speak.  
Of course I was angry with him at first but you quickly realize that it's their instinct to be hunters, so...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Sulayman

About 3 years ago. Bought a used car from a dealership. Discovered there was a ball python living in the dashboard, courtesy of the previous owner. As this was a week before Halloween, it made the news, and I was interviewed multiple times.
Invited the news crew into the hangar as it was raining outside. Multiple aircraft behind me on the news. The president of the company was home watching the news that evening. Wondered who gave permission for media in the shop. Some of our projects and customers were secret. My manager took the rap. We all laughed after.
I stay in touch with Dave on Facebook.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

@Gomig-21

So I was reading up on this
https://www.cityofboston.gov/images_documents/town_freeze_reg_tcm3-12843.pdf

In 1978 Boston declared a new parking space freeze to comply with the Clean Air Act. So with electric cars on the way to becoming mainstream I wonder how long it will take for “Electric Only” garages to start springing up causing an uproar by the current parking garage monopoly owners who will argue they should be shutdown. A court case will be lodged with the new garage owners claiming the restriction was ONLY due to the Clean Air Act and since electric cars don’t pollute they should be excluded from this law restricting parking. I can see this mess happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Abu Sulayman said:


> About 3 years ago. Bought a used car from a dealership. Discovered there was a ball python living in the dashboard, courtesy of the previous owner. As this was a week before Halloween, it made the news, and I was interviewed multiple times.
> Invited the news crew into the hangar as it was raining outside. Multiple aircraft behind me on the news. The president of the company was home watching the news that evening. Wondered who gave permission for media in the shop. Some of our projects and customers were secret. My manager took the rap. We all laughed after.
> I stay in touch with Dave on Facebook.



That's a crazy story, ma man. 
I'm not on FB. My whole family and then some are but for some reason I was never attracted to that site, not sure why TBH. It's really good to see you. What about VeilaPekka (I know I butchered his name lol) aka Mustavaris? Ever talk to him? Would be great to get that guy on this board. He was/is an outstanding fella, much like yourself.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> So I was reading up on this
> https://www.cityofboston.gov/images_documents/town_freeze_reg_tcm3-12843.pdf
> 
> In 1978 Boston declared a new parking space freeze to comply with the Clean Air Act. So with electric cars on the way to becoming mainstream I wonder how long it will take for “Electric Only” garages to start springing up causing an uproar by the current parking garage monopoly owners who will argue they should be shutdown. A court case will be lodged with the new garage owners claiming the restriction was ONLY due to the Clean Air Act and since electric cars don’t pollute they should be excluded from this law restricting parking. I can see this mess happening.



That would definitely cause an uproar. And I'm sure you noticed more than I do that electric cars are overwhelming the downtown areas more and more each year. I'm not much of a fan even though I consider myself someone who cares a lot about the environment, I think emissions restrictions have worked well and need to improve with time, but I'd hate to see the downfall of gasoline-powered vehicles. I'm sure it won't happen in my lifetime but the aggravation of the change like the above you mentioned will certainly start to impact us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ant, check out Pedro Martinez on Family Feud lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017060957946818560

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

How about this fun fact.

Gosnold, Massachusetts is the least populous town in the state. 
The town population was 75 at the 2010 census. 43 males. 32 females. 
loooool. Seems like a shortage of females!  Wonder what it is now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Ant, check out Pedro Martinez on Family Feud lol.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017060957946818560



LOL!!!



Gomig-21 said:


> How about this fun fact.
> 
> Gosnold, Massachusetts is the least populous town in the state.
> The town population was 75 at the 2010 census. 43 males. 32 females.
> loooool. Seems like a shortage of females!  Wonder what it is now.







Golf carts abound!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golf carts abound!



I love the Cape, in its entirety! Even though Cuttyhunk might not really be considered "the Cape", it's right there with all the islands and it looks almost exactly like most areas in Nantucket and Martha's Vineyard. Just absolute beauty and tranquility. We've boated through the islands several times, including the ever so famous Block Island and it's just so awesome. The entire Cape once you go over the bridge is almost like you're in another state. All those red pine trees and beach sand fom Brewster to Chatham to the dunes of Truro and especially Provincetown. That's one of my favorite towns ever!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> I love the Cape, in its entirety! Even though Cuttyhunk might not really be considered "the Cape", it's right there with all the islands and it looks almost exactly like most areas in Nantucket and Martha's Vineyard. Just absolute beauty and tranquility. We've boated through the islands several times, including the ever so famous Block Island and it's just so awesome. The entire Cape once you go over the bridge is almost like you're in another state. All those red pine trees and beach sand fom Brewster to Chatham to the dunes of Truro and especially Provincetown. That's one of my favorite towns ever!
> 
> View attachment 487149
> 
> 
> View attachment 487150
> 
> 
> View attachment 487152
> 
> 
> View attachment 487153
> 
> 
> View attachment 487154
> 
> 
> View attachment 487155
> 
> 
> View attachment 487161
> 
> 
> View attachment 487164
> 
> View attachment 487165
> View attachment 487166



I had cousins with a tiny house with waterfront property (well on a cliff) with a pool in Falmouth. We used to go there for the summer. Tons of rabbits. Very relaxing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Morning over Canon City CO viewed from Skyline Drive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

VCheng said:


> View attachment 487970
> 
> 
> Morning over Canon City CO viewed from Skyline Drive.



Hope you are doing well buddy.


----------



## VCheng

Nilgiri said:


> Hope you are doing well buddy.




Doing great, thanks for asking.

Here is another photo from the great American West:






Black Canyon of the Gunnison river.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

This is the real "Team USA"
@Solomon2 

Enjoy


----------



## VCheng

The famous Gateway Arch in St. Louis, by the banks of the mighty Mississippi river, an important part of US history:






https://www.gatewayarch.com/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gateway_Arch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

VCheng said:


> The famous Gateway Arch in St. Louis, by the banks of the mighty Mississippi river, an important part of US history:



The history behind the arch is pretty cool, but I especially love the way they built it. That was pretty amazing and a true test of engineering and construction. Starting at both bases of the arch and meeting at the last piece at the top to connect it. That was incredible and when they were at that stage, the temperature was very cold and the steel was contracting and pulling away on both sides that they had to do a few "out of the ordinary" tricks of the trade to line the two sides of the arch and get that last piece connected together. The whole documentary of the way they built it is fascinating.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> The history behind the arch is pretty cool, but I especially love the way they built it. That was pretty amazing and a true test of engineering and construction. Starting at both bases of the arch and meeting at the last piece at the top to connect it. That was incredible and when they were at that stage, the temperature was very cold and the steel was contracting and pulling away on both sides that they had to do a few "out of the ordinary" tricks of the trade to line the two sides of the arch and get that last piece connected together. The whole documentary of the way they built it is fascinating.



The elevator that goes up to the top has some interesting engineering features too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

The Queen of Soul died today. I am sure she will be singing in a choir up there already. God bless her indeed.

https://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture...lin-undisputed-queen-soul-dies-age-76-n822841

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Wow, where did the summer go, Ant? Seems like this year it flew by more so than any other year, at least for us.
Gonna have to find a way to extend it somehow.

Ever go to Crystal Lake in Newton, Ant? The water is amazing, hence the name. It's been pretty busy this summer.










Turkeys seem to be all over the place this year too, lol.











Rudy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Boston.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Wow, where did the summer go, Ant? Seems like this year it flew by more so than any other year, at least for us.
> Gonna have to find a way to extend it somehow.
> 
> Ever go to Crystal Lake in Newton, Ant? The water is amazing, hence the name. It's been pretty busy this summer.
> 
> View attachment 494016
> 
> View attachment 494017
> 
> 
> Turkeys seem to be all over the place this year too, lol.
> 
> View attachment 494020
> 
> 
> View attachment 494018
> 
> 
> Rudy.
> 
> View attachment 494021



Nope, I think it is off Needham street or something so I have passed it many times without noticing it. Apparently trees block it from the road.

I’m back from DisneyWorld (2 days Magic Kingdom, 2 Animal Kingdom, 1 Epcot, 1
Hollywood Studios). Will be doing a write up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Boston.
> 
> View attachment 494022
> View attachment 494023
> View attachment 494024
> View attachment 494025



There was a rabbit sitting infront of the revolving doors at my work building. I should have let him in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Nope, I think it is off Needham street or something so I have passed it many times without noticing it. Apparently trees block it from the road.



I believe it's Lakeview road. It's right off of Newton Center, really nice spot. You wouldn't miss it if you drove right by it. Some beautiful houses there, too.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> I’m back from DisneyWorld (2 days Magic Kingdom, 2 Animal Kingdom, 1 Epcot, 1
> Hollywood Studios). Will be doing a write up.



Aah, you did one of those awesome sacrifices for the little bugaboos, ey?  Yeah, been there done that and honestly it never gets old. Disney is awesome but the one that we don't do enough is Universal Studios. Make sure you tag me when you do the write up. I'm sure you took a lot of pics.

We're trailering the boat all the way down there in October for a couple of weeks lol. Meeting up with friends in Miami and we're cruising together to Islamorada for some tropical boating, swimming, snorkeling and of course, fishing. We're actually thinking of doing a Bimini run. Looking forward to it. I have a friend who made the Bimini run with his wife on jet skis! lol. This couple is the really physically fit type, you know. Everything is about health and staying in shape. That's not an easy thing to do on a jet ski, it's about 100 miles from Miami! lol. I'd much rather push the throttle and then set cruise control and put my feet up LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> There was a rabbit sitting infront of the revolving doors at my work building. I should have let him in.



Check out this bluefin tuna these guys in Gloucester hooked a couple of days ago. 
1203 lbs loool and over 10ft long.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Check out this bluefin tuna these guys in Gloucester hooked a couple of days ago.
> 1203 lbs loool and over 10ft long.



WTF! With a rod and reel or a fishing net?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> WTF! With a rod and reel or a fishing net?



Yep, rod and reel lol. That's one of those 3-4 hour battles when you get into that size buildings lol.
There has been large schools of these massive fish coming through because of the jet stream and warmer waters. They call them "Eddies" and they're bringing in species that you normally associate with Florida and gulf of Mexico etc. It's been a good year. This one was caught in a school of over 100 in the same size range. Mahi mahi and yellowfin are being caught like crazy, even blue marlin off the coast of NY and CT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Real Team USA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud4000

Gomig-21 said:


> Check out this bluefin tuna these guys in Gloucester hooked a couple of days ago.
> 1203 lbs loool and over 10ft long.



Now that's what I call a big tuna!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

cloud4000 said:


> Now that's what I call a big tuna!



Indeed. There was a sighting of a couple of humpback whales just a few miles off of Marblehead which is right next door to our marina, so we got coordinates and headed out there to see if we can get a glimpse of them, but no whales. Instead we had this baby seal cub swim right up to the boat. I thought he was going to jump on the swim platform for a second there, that first pic he was making a B-line for the stern lol. That's actually happened to a friend of mine, a baby seal jumped into his kayak and stayed there for about 15 minutes at his feet, he finally had to push him off. I scrambled to get my phone and take a couple of pics and this little bugger was FAST, which is why they didn't come out that well. He kept looking up at us and swimming under the boat and around it. Finally I guess he realized we weren't going to give him any fish (which unfortunately he's probably gotten used to and now associates humans with food) and so he scrambled off to the next boat about 1/2 a mile away loool. Cute little bugger.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Today is the 17th anniversary of the 9/11 attacks on the US mainland:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...iconic-photos-from-sept-11-and-its-aftermath/

Never Forget.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud4000

VCheng said:


> Today is the 17th anniversary of the 9/11 attacks on the US mainland:
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...iconic-photos-from-sept-11-and-its-aftermath/
> 
> Never Forget.



I will never forget. I knew exactly where I was when it happened. Nevertheless, it's also becoming a distant memory. I think the time has come to declare the war on terror over, or at least stop calling it a war.


----------



## VCheng

cloud4000 said:


> I will never forget. I knew exactly where I was when it happened. Nevertheless, it's also becoming a distant memory. I think the time has come to declare the war on terror over, or at least stop calling it a war.




The *event *will always be commemorated. The _response _will eventually be completed, of course.


----------



## VCheng

Tower of Voices at the Flight 93 Memorial:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> There was a rabbit sitting infront of the revolving doors at my work building. I should have let him in.



Check this out, bro. A little strange to see which is at #1 TBH. 

$2,360, Boston is the 5th most expensive city in the country to rent a one bedroom apartment. Boston rounded out the top 5 markets with one bedroom rent growing 2.2% to $2,360, while two bedrooms remained flat at $2,700.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Check this out, bro. A little strange to see which is at #1 TBH.
> 
> $2,360, Boston is the 5th most expensive city in the country to rent a one bedroom apartment. Boston rounded out the top 5 markets with one bedroom rent growing 2.2% to $2,360, while two bedrooms remained flat at $2,700.



I know somebody renting the other half of their duplex for $3000 in Allston. Unfortunately every year more families are selling out to landlords who jam 3,4,or 5 unrelated single young people in them (like “Friends”) to maximize profits. People end up parking on the front yards because there is no where else to put them. I just heard Boston now beat Philly for the rat population.

San Francisco has always been high (hmm even literally)
Can’t believe Oakland is #6. I remember driving over a bridge into Oakland in 1992 and then immediately turning around...hmm maybe it wasn’t Oakland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

How symbolic is this pic? Murica sitting on the highest tree looking down on everyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

@Hamartia Antidote bro, are you watching the Red Sox at all? What a great series against the Yankees and this should be a good one against the Houston Astros.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> @Hamartia Antidote bro, are you watching the Red Sox at all? What a great series against the Yankees and this should be a good one against the Houston Astros.



Nah, I’ve been busy. Right now I’m writing from the supermarket. I haven’t turned on the tv in weeks.

I still have to write up my DisneyWorld trip.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

siegecrossbow said:


> Does it inhale leaves and mulch those as well? If so that'll be super useful in autumn.



So today was the day to put things to the test
1) Rained yesterday
2) Tall grass
3) Wet maple, elm, oak leaves

It worked very well.
It did cut out on me once when it was going through some heavy wet stuff.
So if you don't wait until you have an inch of wet leaves covering your lawn it should do the trick.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Hey @Gomig-21 if nobody hits the $1Billion lottery tonight I'm driving to the town of Harvard to buy some. Knowing how it's probably going to be sold in some undeserving town (which would cause a collective groan) I may as well hedge my bets.

In case people are wondering the median income is OVER $300,000 in that town. That's higher than Beverly Hills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

That Walt Disney World trip I went on with the family...

Spent two days in Magic Kingdom, two days in Animal Kingdom, one day Epcot, and one day in Hollywood Studios.

*Magic Kingdom*

*A little childhood history first...*

I went to Magic Kingdom (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_Kingdom ) as a kid eons ago (when there was ONLY one park, known then simply as "Walt Disney World"). It was in the middle of nowhere surrounded by orange groves and you had to pay for each ride using ticket books. I had the memories burnt into my head and now it had a reboot. Here's some of those memories:





Map circa 1976 full pic -> https://rocketsciencemom.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/1976wdwparkmap.jpg





Vintage ticket book. The cherished “E-Ticket” was like the Willy Wonka gold ticket to a kid back then.





Everybody walking around with these plastic orange juice containers (straw missing in pic)

So first some retro footage to show how some things have changed and how some things have stayed the same





The Contemporary Resort was a bit too pricey for us back then. We actually stayed in the Hyatt or Hilton in Orlando...which as I recall was pretty damn nice (not sure what it looks like now). Back then Disney only had a handful of resort hotels and they were all located around the lake and I believe all of them were "Deluxe" so the prices were probably even relatively higher back then than now due to the insane demand. These days they have over 30 hotels spread out all over the place ( http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/resorts/resortmain.htm ) for different budgets. Although I wouldn't want to stay in one of their "Value" ones (even if they are beautifully themed for kids) as you'd probably have people screaming down the hallways at night. We stayed at one of their more adult oriented Deluxe resorts and it was great.





LOL! The food place with the band is STILL there! Cosmic Ray's Starlight Cafe





Yes, I was on the submarine ride..apparently they got rid of it 20 years ago.

*Present Day...*

Okay...so I was expecting a downer with the typical cranky "back in the old days..when I was a kid...things were much better" excuse. Actually I thought things were probably better THIS time around.

Magic Kingdom was immaculate. Considering it is approaching its 50th Anniversary (opened in 1971) the place didn't look worn at all. in fact it looks even nicer than when I first went when it was almost new. Things obviously have been moved around a bit. They have made the facades better as I remember some of the buildings being simple white boxes. FastPass ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FastPass ) is the greatest thing ever. Booking your ride times definitely helps overcome any miserable line waiting experience that would sour your trip. The crowds were incredibly polite and I didn't see one person cut in line by jumping in and out of the Fast Pass line I had been warned to particularly watch out for the Brazilian/Argentine tour groups who seem to be notorious for behaving badly. Apparently it must have been off-season for them. Speaking of which the demographics of the visitors at the Magic Kingdom certainly wasn't the typical melting pot of the US...in fact @Gomig-21 it looked like the crowd you'd see at a Fenway Park Red Sox game 25 years ago...I'll leave it at that.

So ticket prices I believe were in the ~$120 range (wife pre-bought them so I didn't see the exact numbers). Stayed at one of the Disney resort hotels so I got a complimentary bus ride right to the front gate..unfortunately that meant no cool monorail or steamboat ride from the massive parking lot for the kids. There's a few layers of security at the gates. They use your thumbprint to match you with your credit-card type ticket. Didn't do the MagicBands ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MagicBands ) as we didn't buy a meal plan. BTW I didn't think the food in the park was outrageously expensive so this meal thing seemed unneeded. Plus we ate breakfast and dinner at the hotel (mostly room service..now THAT is what can add up quick). Bottled water was $3 which is the same my local amusement park charges. The hotel gave us water bottles daily as part of the room price (you can even ask for extra) so we had some in our pockets as we walked in the Disney gates. No need to go crazy and head out and buy a 40 pack at the local wholesale club for probably only $5.50.

Signed up for the Disney PhotoPass ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disney_PhotoPass ) which I think while pricey (~$200!) is a good investment (basically Disney has dozens of photographers standing in strategic photogenic locations near key attractions (or next to somebody in a Disney character outfit) in all their parks and you get an unlimited number of family pictures taken with quality cameras). They snap the pics and they are automatically uploaded to the Disney App ( https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/plan/my-disney-experience/mobile-apps/ ) on your phone (free WiFi and free cell phone charging areas too...nice!). Spending money on their photography service gives you an incentive to make sure to have plenty of pictures taken. So between rides we'd throw the kids at the photographers. We ended up with well over 100 cute pics.

You need the free Disney app to schedule your FastPass times. I think many didn't realize you can also order food on it so you don't have to wait in line. I passed many people patiently waiting in regular lines while I waltzed down the relatively empty mobile pre-order line.

to be continued...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Hey @Gomig-21 if nobody hits the $1Billion lottery tonight I'm driving to the town of Harvard to buy some. Knowing how it's probably going to be sold in some undeserving town (which would cause a collective groan) I may as well hedge my bets.
> 
> In case people are wondering the median income is OVER $300,000 in that town. That's higher than Beverly Hills.



Bro and no one hit on Saturday and now it's 1.6 expected to be around $2 billion by Tuesday LMAO! That is insaaaaane!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Speaking of which the demographics of the visitors at the Magic Kingdom certainly wasn't the typical melting pot of the US...in fact @Gomig-21 it looked like the crowd you'd see at a Fenway Park Red Sox game 25 years ago...I'll leave it at that.



Really? That's very interesting, bro. Last time I was there was sometime in the 90's and IIRC, it looked a lot more diverse than I expected but maybe that was an aberration or it just happens to go in cycles or something. Very interesting. A Red Sox crowd 25 years ago was mostly white yuppies combined with some old money ultra white conservatives and 1/4 of the white students from Boston University LOL! Which is essentially what a Bruins crowd looks like all of the time. Good write-up, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Really? That's very interesting, bro. Last time I was there was sometime in the 90's and IIRC, it looked a lot more diverse than I expected but maybe that was an aberration or it just happens to go in cycles or something. Very interesting. A Red Sox crowd 25 years ago was mostly white yuppies combined with some old money ultra white conservatives and 1/4 of the white students from Boston University LOL! Which is essentially what a Bruins crowd looks like all of the time. Good write-up, bro.



Standing bored in a long line of people gives you plenty of time to look around...and I may as well have been in line to get into a Bruin/Red Sox game. I'd elbow the wife saying she's the only Chinese person in line and she'd reply..."That's good!" LOL!

Animal Kingdom was not as striking but still well under the expected stats. By the time I got to Hollywood Studios and Epcot I was too busy rushing around to notice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

@Oldman1 maybe you can add some retro insights to my early Disney days part above.

Magic Kingdom continued

Some Highlights...




First ride we went on (opened in 1980ish) and my youngest daughter cried. Ah what a way to start the vacation!





Family pic in front of the castle





Had lunch in Cinderella's Castle (the kids in their princess dresses). You need to reserve months in advance and it isn't cheap.






Amazing...the railroad is still around!





Had dinner in the new "Be our Guest" restaurant (the kids in their princess dresses). Again you need to reserve months in advance and it isn't cheap.





This is almost exactly the same as it was when I first went. Very disappointing that it hasn't been updated...since the tech is now dated.





Projection/fireworks show at the Castle. Projections are on the sides of the castle too not just the front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Magic Kingdom





Using FastPass on the My Disney App to reserve ride time lines!! We booked at least 6 a day. Awesome!





Using FastPass: Green Mickey light means you are allowed into a special line that goes right to the front of the regular line. Awesome!





All the rides listed the estimated wait time in the regular lines. You can see why FastPass is a lifesaver.





Plus free phone charging areas (both USB and outlets) since draining your phone is pretty much guaranteed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Happy Thanksgiving!

May your turkey be succulent and may the trimmings be plentiful.

And may there be much to be thankful for!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

VCheng said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> May your turkey be succulent and may the trimmings be plentiful.
> 
> And may there be much to be thankful for!








@Gomig-21 @Hamartia Antidote @RabzonKhan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

...continued...That Walt Disney World trip I went on with the family...

*Animal Kingdom*

Spent two days in Animal Kingdom (opened in 1998). Apparently the Avatar ride was the big attraction so we made sure we had a Fast Pass reservation to it. Again I have to give Disney a thumbs up on making the place look nice.

Oddly enough I purchased the kids their Disney Mouse Ear headbands here instead of at Disney World since they don't completely overwhelm you with large gift shops with a dizzying array of thousands of items you actually realize this was something you were meaning to buy. This is where keeping it simple led to a sale instead of a complete bust.

Just like Magic Kingdom has a castle Animal Kingdom has a very large Tree of Life (fake obviously) inscribed with the pictures of numerous animals (probably every one they could think of.





like the castle they have projection shows at night. Nicely done!





They also have a nice color laser waterscreen show at night. Here's a quick snippet from the 30 minute show. The screens were huge and nicely done (luckily no wind on the night I went). The non-waterscreen stuff was..well..blah.





Avatar ride. Not as impressive as I expected. I liked Soarin' (at Epcot) better

to be continued

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ortis

For anyone who knows about Finns or is Finnish or interested in them themselves here is some cool articles on them in my home state of Michigan 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.thetimesherald.com/amp/14601361

http://www.genealogia.fi/emi/art/article235e.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

A shiny new Tesla, with 15 miles on it​*"While I was watching a rocket lifting some of my friend's satellites into space from my driveway yesterday, my new electric Tesla car was delivered to that driveway*."



Contrail of rocket from my street, 1 minute after Tesla arrived​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Happy Holidays and Best Wishes for a Happy New Year to all my compatriots!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

That Walt Disney World trip I went on with the family...

...continued... *Animal Kingdom*

They have a drive through zoo. You are in a big truck sort of like one of those "duck tours" vehicles.




Kilimanjaro Safari (went on it twice)





If you are into Avatar they have a nice nighttime display.





Kali River rapids (went on it twice)





Riding the bus.
I think most people can't grasp the size of Disney World. The entire place is about the size of Paris. If you are staying in a hotel on their property you usually would take buses (or the monorail) to get around inside. This whole video is within the Disney World gates and the 3 lane highway is theirs. To say they have a lot of land to build things is an understatement.

A negative was there were no cell phone charge areas. Not sure why. You can still hand it to Guest Relations and have them do it for free but nobody wants to do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

test


----------



## Nilgiri

Hamartia Antidote said:


> test



test received

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Nilgiri

Hamartia Antidote said:


>



yeaaaaaaaaaah nope.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

That Walt Disney World trip I went on with the family...

*Disney's Hollywood Studios *(previously known as Disney-MGM Studios)





First off I have to say I didn't like this park much. It just didn't feel right..I think it had a poor layout. Plus it seemed too small. No electrical outlets to charge phone (WTF)..not very memorable. I believe most of the food there sucked. 





So Disney has a special boat ride service from Epcot/certain hotels right to the Hollywood Studios gate entrance...which I have to say was pretty damn cool. I'll give it a thumbs up.





Tower of Terror (went on it twice because one of my kids liked it) I'll give it a "C-" grading.





Frozen Sing-Along Celebration (kids liked it). I'll give it a B-





Beauty and the Beast: Live on Stage. I'll give it a C





Voyage of the little mermaid. I'll give it a D

Didn't do much in Toy Story Land. Rollercoaster line too long.
Didn't do much in Star Wars Land

So I'd call Hollywood Studios someplace to skip.

Next up: Epcot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Hamartia Antidote said:


> That Walt Disney World trip I went on with the family...
> 
> *Disney's Hollywood Studios *(previously known as Disney-MGM Studios)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off I have to say I didn't like this park much. It just didn't feel right..I think it had a poor layout. Plus it seemed too small. No electrical outlets to charge phone (WTF)..not very memorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this park has a special boat ride service from Epcot/certain hotels right to the gate entrance...which I have to say is pretty damn cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower of Terror (went on it twice because my one of my kids liked it) I'll give it a "C-" grading.



You ever been to universal studios in cali? That one I liked quite a lot (Esp the jurassic park ride)...it was back in the mid 90s or so though.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Nilgiri said:


> You ever been to universal studios in cali? That one I liked quite a lot (Esp the jurassic park ride)...it was back in the mid 90s or so though.



I've been to the one in Orlando in 2001 and 2002.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I've been to the one in Orlando in 2001 and 2002.



Are those good would you say? You kinda went one year after the other heh....wuts up with that.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Nilgiri said:


> Are those good would you say? You kinda went one year after the other heh....wuts up with that.



It was light years ahead of Hollywood Studios. My parents had a condo in Florida and I was down there 2 years in a row so I ended up there twice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## James David

@Gomig-21 you J*ck*ss I hate freakin' spiders!!!!



Gomig-21 said:


> lol, the funny thing is that it was abandoned, but was hard as a rock! Amazing how petrified it was and that wasn't the only one either. I had another one on the dashboard tucked right at the windshield joint! The thing came off in one piece and I saw a cocoon embedded in it, but it was also vacant thankfully. Last thing I need is those things settling in all the wiring and electronics I have on that thing that aren't cheap by any means!
> 
> Look at these bastards lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one that resembled the other one I pulled out with the cocoon in it.



What do you guys think of my "My Precious"!?






View from our room (during the wedding) in our 52nd State... Canada!!! Next to Mexico then Cuba, then PI then so on and so forth..






Hey @gambit where you at!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

James Jaevid said:


> What do you guys think of my "My Precious"!?



I am not a Harley guy myself, but I do love all motorcycles. 



James Jaevid said:


> View from our room (during the wedding) in our 52nd State... Canada!!! Next to Mexico then Cuba, then PI then so on and so forth..



My neck of the woods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## James David

You are from the Big Apple? I'm from the Garden State buddy! 



VCheng said:


> I am not a Harley guy myself, but I do love all motorcycles.
> 
> 
> 
> My neck of the woods.


----------



## VCheng

James Jaevid said:


> You are from the Big Apple? I'm from the Garden State buddy!



I am in Western NY, but I go down to the Big Apple often. We are practically neighbors!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

James Jaevid said:


> What do you guys think of my "My Precious"!?


Very nice. Mine is a 1998 Buell S1.



James Jaevid said:


> Hey @gambit where you at!?


On my last vacation day in West Palm Beach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## James David

VCheng said:


> I am in Western NY, but I go down to the Big Apple often. We are practically neighbors!



Somehow I get this thought that you are that guy who cut me off on the HL Carey Tunnel buddy? I'll get you next time!!!! 



gambit said:


> On my last vacation day in West Palm Beach.



WTH are you doin' in Florida!??! I hope not to retire and sip mai tais?! Just joking! Enjoy the humidity... and the babes!


----------



## VCheng

James Jaevid said:


> Somehow I get this thought that you are that guy who cut me off on the HL Carey Tunnel buddy? I'll get you next time!!!!



Nope! I am a fellow rider, dude!


----------



## James David

VCheng said:


> Nope! I am a fellow rider, dude!



I only ride when the wifey aint lookin' she doesnt know I own a bike. I park it on my parents house 3 blocks away. Beat that brother!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

James Jaevid said:


> I only ride when the wifey aint lookin' she doesnt know I own a bike. I park it on my parents house 3 blocks away. Beat that brother!




LOL! I think your man card needs to be revoked!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

That Walt Disney World trip I went on with the family...

*Epcot*
















Well just as I had been to Magic Kingdom before; I had also been to Epcot (but in 2002). So I already had an idea of what to expect...although I still have to admit I wasn't recognizing much from only 16 years ago. Anyways this was the last day and we got there very late and of course the kids weren't really into the whole "World Expo" thing so we didn't check out the place from top to bottom.





One thing I didn't get to do this time was have lunch with the bellydancer show like last time 





So "Soarin'" was certainly a highlight. I think it was better than the Avatar ride because it would actually spray you with water and had the "smell-o-vision" going. We went on it twice.





Epcot has tables with USB and electrical outlets. Even the food court had outlets...yet Hollywood Studios had NONE...wtf??





Spent a lot of time in the China pavilion.





Drank a bottle of TSINGTAO Premium lager.





Stayed for the night show..eh..


----------



## James David

VCheng said:


> LOL! I think your man card needs to be revoked!



Don't make me hate you dude hahaha! now that you mentioned it... I think it was revoked a long time ago... when I got married. Women! Can't kill 'em! Can't live without 'em!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

James Jaevid said:


> Don't make me hate you dude hahaha! now that you mentioned it... I think it was revoked a long time ago... when I got married. Women! Can't kill 'em! Can't live without 'em!



Mine was revoked nearly 35 years ago, but God bless her, she has never objected to my riding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## James David

It's 0730H here in the Garden State. Jesus 35 years!? and you are still alive!? Damn!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

James Jaevid said:


> It's 0730H here in the Garden State. Jesus 35 years!? and you are still alive!? Damn!



Though many here on PDF wish me dead undoubtedly, I am very very much alive. My goal is to die young as late as possible. It is 0741 here in the Empire State. 

Getting ready for the first major Arctic blast of weather tonight. May be I will go for a bike ride this weekend on a crisp 10 degree morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## James David

VCheng said:


> Though many here on PDF wish me dead undoubtedly, I am very very much alive. My goal is to die young as late as possible. It is 0741 here in the Empire State.



So in the big Apple eh? Taken before going to the office! Who knows we might meet someday!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> Mine was revoked nearly 35 years ago, but God bless her, she has never objected to my riding.



...and all this time I thought you were much younger than me. 35ish + 18ish = 53ish (and still rides a bike!!!)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> ...and all this time I thought you were much younger than me. 35ish + 18ish = 53ish (and still rides a bike!!!)




LOL. My children are older than most here. And yes, I ride bikes still all months of the year in Western NY. Passion for life knows no bounds, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> LOL. My children are older than most here. And yes, I ride bikes still all months of the year in Western NY. Passion for life knows no bounds, right?



How long have you been in the US? Not many Pakistani’s around before 2000.


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> How long have you been in the US? Not many Pakistani’s around before 2000.



Twenty, give or take a few.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> Twenty, give or take a few.



You know this puts all your fights with the mods and webmaster in a whole new light. Do they realize you aren’t a wise-*** troublemaking kid?


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> You know this puts all your fights with the mods and webmaster in a whole new light. Do they realize you aren’t a wise-*** troublemaking kid?



They know alright. It is just that I can afford to speak the often inconvenient truth that they'd rather not be said. 

Many here claim to know all about me, including flea-ridden attack mutts sent by a resident-in-a-trash-can handler like these. 



lastofthepatriots said:


> @VCheng we know your name. Where you live. Where you work. And even know that fact that your son is an alcoholic.
> 
> But I must ask why were you flirting with Elmo and then tried to expose her you old tharki Hussain Haqqani faggot? You are utterly and in full sense of the word a beghairat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

VCheng said:


> They know alright. It is just that I can afford to speak the often inconvenient truth that they'd rather not be said.
> 
> Many here claim to know all about me, including flea-ridden attack mutts sent by a resident-in-a-trash-can handler like these.



Jesus dude....ugh.

Anyways you are doing the right thing by staying light-side my friend. May the force be with you always.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Nilgiri said:


> Jesus dude....ugh.
> 
> Anyways you are doing the right thing by staying light-side my friend. May the force be with you always.



PDF Rules? Only for some. 

Team USA _rules_! 

(to get back on topic.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## James David

@Hamartia Antidote I think our friend @VCheng here is as they say... young at heart. You work in a bank to @VCheng ?



Hamartia Antidote said:


> ...and all this time I thought you were much younger than me. 35ish + 18ish = 53ish (and still rides a bike!!!)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

James Jaevid said:


> @Hamartia Antidote I think our friend @VCheng here is as they say... young at heart. You work in a bank to @VCheng ?



I put vcheng at about my age (30ish) when I first got here lol. He does have a "young" heart, attitude and spirit. Bless him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## James David

I'm having a "good" feeling that I'm the youngest in TEAM USA here in PDF bwahahahahahaha!!! Grandpa @gambit I think was already flying jets before I got to school. @jhungary was already serving in the Army before I got to college. and my old buddy @VCheng who I first met here as Syed Ali Haider.



Nilgiri said:


> I put vcheng at about my age (30ish) when I first got here lol. He does have a "young" heart, attitude and spirit. Bless him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jhungary

James Jaevid said:


> I'm having a "good" feeling that I'm the youngest in TEAM USA here in PDF bwahahahahahaha!!! Grandpa @gambit I think was already flying jets before I got to school. @jhungary was already serving in the Army before I got to college. and my old buddy @VCheng who I first met here as Syed Ali Haider.



lol I pledged my allegiance to Australia a long time ago  But I am always going to be Team USA by heart.

I am not sure whether or not i am old, I am in my late 30, actually turning 39 last november.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

James Jaevid said:


> @Hamartia Antidote I think our friend @VCheng here is as they say... young at heart. You work in a bank to @VCheng ?





Nilgiri said:


> I put vcheng at about my age (30ish) when I first got here lol. He does have a "young" heart, attitude and spirit. Bless him.





James Jaevid said:


> I'm having a "good" feeling that I'm the youngest in TEAM USA here in PDF bwahahahahahaha!!! Grandpa @gambit I think was already flying jets before I got to school. @jhungary was already serving in the Army before I got to college. and my old buddy @VCheng who I first met here as Syed Ali Haider.





jhungary said:


> lol I pledged my allegiance to Australia a long time ago  But I am always going to be Team USA by heart.
> 
> I am not sure whether or not i am old, I am in my late 30, actually turning 39 last november.



Guys (or gals - or whatever gender fluidity anyone may ascribe to  ) remember that age is only a number. It is never about the years in life but the life in the years we should strive to achieve.

On topic, USA remains the best place on Earth for life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. Long may the Stars and Stripes fly proudly over this Blessed country!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

James Jaevid said:


> I'm having a "good" feeling that I'm the youngest in TEAM USA here in PDF bwahahahahahaha!!!



Are you still in your 20s? I'm so jelly!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

VCheng said:


> ...remember that age is only a number. It is never about the years in life but the life in the years we should strive to achieve.


Here is how I managed to confound people in my 'circle of life', some cannot handle it, some love it, and some are trying to emulate how I view and live my life...

1- You are going to make three lists: A, B, and C.

2- List A will contain all the things you do in life. Obviously, a single male will have a different list A than a married male.

3- List B will come from list A. List B will contain all the things that you will 'act your age'.

4- List C will come from list A. List C will contain all the things that you will act half your age.

For example, my ideology and politics will reflect my 56 yrs, but when am on my bike, I will act like am in my mid 20s. Believe it, I have never gotten a speeding ticket on my bike. I just know how to read traffic and be precise with the throttle. If you like fishing, why do you need to 'act your age' when you go fishing? Any man here will act half his age at the beach will all those nearly nekkid women out there. 

People continually underestimate my calendar age by at least 10 yrs. The youngest estimate -- despite me pointing out my grey hairs -- was mid 30s. How you behave *IMMENSELY* affects how people estimate your age. Grey hairs and wrinkles only make it more difficult, not easier. I have the former but not (yet) the latter. I have a desk job but I work out 5 days a week in my little home gym. I do not need to suck in my gut. My waist is 29 in and I do have a hard time buying pants, so I buy 30 then run the pants thru the hot wash and dryer a couple times to shrink it. I watch what I eat but am not fanatical about it. I have no problems with two double cheese burgers from Five Guys at one sitting. Fact -- Spider-Man likes Five Guys, Hawkeye prefers In-and-Out. Look it up. I wear progressive glasses but my eyesight have been stable for past five yrs, that make me a good candidate for lasik, which will make it harder for people to estimate my age.

Having people consistently underestimate your calendar age affects you psychologically as well -- make *YOU* feel good about yourself. You smile often, walk straighter, and basically gives less and less f*cks on what the hell is going on with other people on what they do and say. Women who underestimated my age then found out am nearly as old as their fathers looks at me differently in a good way -- my G/F said so. I guess women notices such things among themselves. My G/F is nine yrs younger than me and she underestimated my age when we first met.

The point here is that -- If B is longer than C, then you may need to 'lighten' up a bit. If C is longer than B, then you may need to 'grow up' a bit. So the goal is to balance out B and C. As you get older, you will add to A -- the master list -- then you will have to reassess on what thing(s) belongs to which list.

Age is a number and a useful one. Whatever the context of 'act your age' based from whatever cultural impressions, why do you need to 'act' that way all the time for everything? I go crazy with my five yrs old niece and three yrs old nephew. They do not want me and their father to act our age.

@James Jaevid @jhungary @Nilgiri @Hamartia Antidote 



VCheng said:


> On topic, USA remains the best place on Earth for life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. Long may the Stars and Stripes fly proudly over this Blessed country!


No doubt.

Whenever I said the US is the best country on Earth, people seems to think I have never been anywhere else. I think people believe that more out of their needs to sneer at Americans at any chance they get than out of any objective assessment about the US and Americans in general. The US do not need to be perfect but just better and we do not need to be better at everything. I have been to other 'first world' countries and sure, they do have some things they executes better than US. Medical and health care issues -- we could use their inputs. But when all the nitty-gritty details are added up and averaged out, the US is better than everywhere else.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

gambit said:


> Here is how I managed to confound people in my 'circle of life', some cannot handle it, some love it, and some are trying to emulate how I view and live my life...
> 
> 1- You are going to make three lists: A, B, and C.
> 
> 2- List A will contain all the things you do in life. Obviously, a single male will have a different list A than a married male.
> 
> 3- List B will come from list A. List B will contain all the things that you will 'act your age'.
> 
> 4- List C will come from list A. List C will contain all the things that you will act half your age.
> 
> For example, my ideology and politics will reflect my 56 yrs, but when am on my bike, I will act like am in my mid 20s. Believe it, I have never gotten a speeding ticket on my bike. I just know how to read traffic and be precise with the throttle. If you like fishing, why do you need to 'act your age' when you go fishing? Any man here will act half his age at the beach will all those nearly nekkid women out there.
> 
> People continually underestimate my calendar age by at least 10 yrs. The youngest estimate -- despite me pointing out my grey hairs -- was mid 30s. How you behave *IMMENSELY* affects how people estimate your age. Grey hairs and wrinkles only make it more difficult, not easier. I have the former but not (yet) the latter. I have a desk job but I work out 5 days a week in my little home gym. I do not need to suck in my gut. My waist is 29 in and I do have a hard time buying pants, so I buy 30 then run the pants thru the hot wash and dryer a couple times to shrink it. I watch what I eat but am not fanatical about it. I have no problems with two double cheese burgers from Five Guys at one sitting. Fact -- Spider-Man likes Five Guys, Hawkeye prefers In-and-Out. Look it up. I wear progressive glasses but my eyesight have been stable for past five yrs, that make me a good candidate for lasik, which will make it harder for people to estimate my age.
> 
> Having people consistently underestimate your calendar age affects you psychologically as well -- make *YOU* feel good about yourself. You smile often, walk straighter, and basically gives less and less f*cks on what the hell is going on with other people on what they do and say. Women who underestimated my age then found out am nearly as old as their fathers looks at me differently in a good way -- my G/F said so. I guess women notices such things among themselves. My G/F is nine yrs younger than me and she underestimated my age when we first met.
> 
> The point here is that -- If B is longer than C, then you may need to 'lighten' up a bit. If C is longer than B, then you may need to 'grow up' a bit. So the goal is to balance out B and C. As you get older, you will add to A -- the master list -- then you will have to reassess on what thing(s) belongs to which list.
> 
> Age is a number and a useful one. Whatever the context of 'act your age' based from whatever cultural impressions, why do you need to 'act' that way all the time for everything? I go crazy with my five yrs old niece and three yrs old nephew. They do not want me and their father to act our age.
> 
> @James Jaevid @jhungary @Nilgiri @Hamartia Antidote
> 
> 
> No doubt.
> 
> Whenever I said the US is the best country on Earth, people seems to think I have never been anywhere else. I think people believe that more out of their needs to sneer at Americans at any chance they get than out of any objective assessment about the US and Americans in general. The US do not need to be perfect but just better and we do not need to be better at everything. I have been to other 'first world' countries and sure, they do have some things they executes better than US. Medical and health care issues -- we could use their inputs. But when all the nitty-gritty details are added up and averaged out, the US is better than everywhere else.



Really enjoyed reading that...thanks


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

gambit said:


> For example, my ideology and politics will reflect my 56 yrs, .



...and here I thought I was the old man. You and @VCheng make me feel much better!

Seems to be a trend with the over 50 crowd..you two riding motorcycles and Gomig-21 and I having our Firebirds





He still has his (looks like this). I sold mine since I could see myself wrapping around a tree some day if the rear end came loose...as these cars love to be driven hard...and when you've got wide tires on them and can take curved exit ramps at speed...man you feel invincible...until that one time you cut it a little too fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gambit

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Seems to be a trend with the over 50 crowd..you two riding motorcycles and Gomig-21 and I having our Firebirds


When I was stationed at MacDill, I had an '86 IROC-Z. Yup, F-body Camaro. T-top. I rigged it up for SCCA racing. Back then, the rules were simpler. Must have a roll cage, even a pseudo one, and 5-points harness. No direct engine mods allowed, but mods to the intake system was fine, so I modded whatever I could to the TPI system and gained 5 hp on the dyno. I swapped for larger sway bars and dropped one inch height. I raced it so hard it twisted the body to the point that both glass panels for the T-top no longer fit. Each was out of alignment by a couple mm and would require a little force to latch. When it rained, as summer Florida would rain daily, the T-top would leak water a bit.

I also had a lot of fun with that car off the track. One of my most memorable events with that car was shortly after I bought it. Me and a gal was on our way over to the Salvador Dali museum in St. Petersburg and took the Sunshine Skyway Bridge. The T-top was off. It was summer and the lovebug mating season was on. Big mistake. Once we got on the bridge and under speed, the damn bugs went over the hood, over the windshield, and straight into our laps. My date screamed and pulled the picnic blanket over herself. I could not realistically pulled over on the bridge so we had to suffer. We laughed about the day and I never drove the car with the T-top off during lovebug season again.

The car got stolen from my apartment when I carpooled. One night during one week of late night training sorties, got home around 0300 and found the car gone. About a month later, the po-po found the car parked behind a strip mall in downtown Tampa. The rims were gone and the car was resting on all four brake rotors. Cigarette burns on all seats and stereo gone. The stereo was aftermarket and top of the line. Automatic reverse cassette and more stuff. Installed it meself. The thief left me the Heavy Metal soundtrack tape. It was my favorite driving tune. ♪♪♪_"You see me now a veteran of a thousand psychic wars"_♪♪♪

The worst part was when we inspected the engine compartment, we found salt water mark half way up the engine and the firewall. Daytona Beach allow driving on the beach so that was the logical explanation. I had an '86 Jeep CJ7 and went to DB many times so I know. The insurance company -- I forget who it was by now -- insisted on repairing the car so I had to accept. I never race it again and eventually donated the car to the Hillsborough high school system so the kids can use it.

Fun times...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

gambit said:


> When I was stationed at MacDill, I had an '86 IROC-Z. Yup, F-body Camaro. T-top. I rigged it up for SCCA racing. Back then, the rules were simpler. Must have a roll cage, even a pseudo one, and 5-points harness. No direct engine mods allowed, but mods to the intake system was fine, so I modded whatever I could to the TPI system and gained 5 hp on the dyno. I swapped for larger sway bars and dropped one inch height. I raced it so hard it twisted the body to the point that both glass panels for the T-top no longer fit. Each was out of alignment by a couple mm and would require a little force to latch. When it rained, as summer Florida would rain daily, the T-top would leak water a bit.
> 
> I also had a lot of fun with that car off the track. One of my most memorable events with that car was shortly after I bought it. Me and a gal was on our way over to the Salvador Dali museum in St. Petersburg and took the Sunshine Skyway Bridge. The T-top was off. It was summer and the lovebug mating season was on. Big mistake. Once we got on the bridge and under speed, the damn bugs went over the hood, over the windshield, and straight into our laps. My date screamed and pulled the picnic blanket over herself. I could not realistically pulled over on the bridge so we had to suffer. We laughed about the day and I never drove the car with the T-top off during lovebug season again.
> 
> The car got stolen from my apartment when I carpooled. One night during one week of late night training sorties, got home around 0300 and found the car gone. About a month later, the po-po found the car parked behind a strip mall in downtown Tampa. The rims were gone and the car was resting on all four brake rotors. Cigarette burns on all seats and stereo gone. The stereo was aftermarket and top of the line. Automatic reverse cassette and more stuff. Installed it meself. The thief left me the Heavy Metal soundtrack tape. It was my favorite driving tune. ♪♪♪_"You see me now a veteran of a thousand psychic wars"_♪♪♪
> 
> The worst part was when we inspected the engine compartment, we found salt water mark half way up the engine and the firewall. Daytona Beach allow driving on the beach so that was the logical explanation. I had an '86 Jeep CJ7 and went to DB many times so I know. The insurance company -- I forget who it was by now -- insisted on repairing the car so I had to accept. I never race it again and eventually donated the car to the Hillsborough high school system so the kids can use it.
> 
> Fun times...



Yeesh!

I know somebody who hit a large deer within two months of buying his car. It demolished his front end, smashed his windshield, smashed in the roof, and destroyed his back hatch. The insurance company insisted on fixing it. The repair cost came out slightly less than what he bought the car for. After they got the bill they called him up asking why he didn't want it considered totaled. He was like "Are you @#$%^& kidding me!!!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

gambit said:


> Here is how I managed to confound people in my 'circle of life', some cannot handle it, some love it, and some are trying to emulate how I view and live my life...
> 
> 1- You are going to make three lists: A, B, and C.
> 
> 2- List A will contain all the things you do in life. Obviously, a single male will have a different list A than a married male.
> 
> 3- List B will come from list A. List B will contain all the things that you will 'act your age'.
> 
> 4- List C will come from list A. List C will contain all the things that you will act half your age.
> 
> For example, my ideology and politics will reflect my 56 yrs, but when am on my bike, I will act like am in my mid 20s. Believe it, I have never gotten a speeding ticket on my bike. I just know how to read traffic and be precise with the throttle. If you like fishing, why do you need to 'act your age' when you go fishing? Any man here will act half his age at the beach will all those nearly nekkid women out there.
> 
> People continually underestimate my calendar age by at least 10 yrs. The youngest estimate -- despite me pointing out my grey hairs -- was mid 30s. How you behave *IMMENSELY* affects how people estimate your age. Grey hairs and wrinkles only make it more difficult, not easier. I have the former but not (yet) the latter. I have a desk job but I work out 5 days a week in my little home gym. I do not need to suck in my gut. My waist is 29 in and I do have a hard time buying pants, so I buy 30 then run the pants thru the hot wash and dryer a couple times to shrink it. I watch what I eat but am not fanatical about it. I have no problems with two double cheese burgers from Five Guys at one sitting. Fact -- Spider-Man likes Five Guys, Hawkeye prefers In-and-Out. Look it up. I wear progressive glasses but my eyesight have been stable for past five yrs, that make me a good candidate for lasik, which will make it harder for people to estimate my age.
> 
> Having people consistently underestimate your calendar age affects you psychologically as well -- make *YOU* feel good about yourself. You smile often, walk straighter, and basically gives less and less f*cks on what the hell is going on with other people on what they do and say. Women who underestimated my age then found out am nearly as old as their fathers looks at me differently in a good way -- my G/F said so. I guess women notices such things among themselves. My G/F is nine yrs younger than me and she underestimated my age when we first met.
> 
> The point here is that -- If B is longer than C, then you may need to 'lighten' up a bit. If C is longer than B, then you may need to 'grow up' a bit. So the goal is to balance out B and C. As you get older, you will add to A -- the master list -- then you will have to reassess on what thing(s) belongs to which list.
> 
> Age is a number and a useful one. Whatever the context of 'act your age' based from whatever cultural impressions, why do you need to 'act' that way all the time for everything? I go crazy with my five yrs old niece and three yrs old nephew. They do not want me and their father to act our age.
> 
> @James Jaevid @jhungary @Nilgiri @Hamartia Antidote



Let us take this concept of acting one's age. What is it? It is merely one way of asking us to conform to the expectations of wider society born of tradition and consensus. Only the mediocre are content to abide by it, in my view.



gambit said:


> No doubt.
> 
> Whenever I said the US is the best country on Earth, people seems to think I have never been anywhere else. I think people believe that more out of their needs to sneer at Americans at any chance they get than out of any objective assessment about the US and Americans in general. The US do not need to be perfect but just better and we do not need to be better at everything. I have been to other 'first world' countries and sure, they do have some things they executes better than US. Medical and health care issues -- we could use their inputs. But when all the nitty-gritty details are added up and averaged out, the US is better than everywhere else.



When I made this thread, even @WebMaster commented, if he/she/it remembers. 

USA is a much hated target on PDF these days due to the geopolitical issues, but none of them affect the everlasting strengths of this great melting pot, imperfect as it is. In fact, many of the more vocal attackers themselves have probably tried and failed to enter, which would partly explain their bitterness, I would bet.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> ...and here I thought I was the old man. You and @VCheng make me feel much better!
> 
> Seems to be a trend with the over 50 crowd..you two riding motorcycles and Gomig-21 and I having our Firebirds





gambit said:


> When I was stationed at MacDill, I had an '86 IROC-Z. Yup, F-body Camaro. T-top.



Firebirds? IROC-Z? Bah, the Vette is where it's at! 







BTW, where are the Mustang guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## James David

Same here turned 39 last Sept. 

Sorry for the late reply. On my way to work! Big Apple here I come!!! 



jhungary said:


> I am not sure whether or not i am old, I am in my late 30, actually turning 39 last november.



I wish... and so does the missus. 



Nilgiri said:


> Are you still in your 20s? I'm so jelly!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

VCheng said:


> *Let us take this concept of acting one's age. What is it?* It is merely one way of asking us to conform to the expectations of wider society born of tradition and consensus. Only the mediocre are content to abide by it, in my view.


What is 'act your age' is indeed chained to the current social conventions of wherever one is at. But from my admittedly casual observations of peoples from several countries, there is always a universal expectation of 'act your age' according to local standards and those who chose to defy normal conventions, they are always regarded as exceptions, aka 'oddballs'. Most likely, a person will live his/her entire life under those norms. The funny thing is that all of us have struggled with what I proposed in post 2188. At the risk of being an amateur psychologist, we all have done it wondering how we should behave to 'blend in' and at the same time we admire those who chose to live differently. In the long run, I chose my mental and physical well being over conventional norms.



VCheng said:


> USA is a much hated target on PDF these days due to the geopolitical issues, but none of them affect the everlasting strengths of this great melting pot, imperfect as it is. In fact, many of the more vocal attackers themselves have probably tried and failed to enter, which would partly explain their bitterness, I would bet.


As I have said it many times, the flaws of US serves as nothing more than a temporary escape from their current situations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

VCheng said:


> BTW, where are the Mustang guys?



Still crying coz us Camaro boys put a real hurting on em....in the era that mattered.



James Jaevid said:


> Same here turned 39 last Sept.
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. On my way to work! Big Apple here I come!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish... and so does the missus.



OK then I'm the youngest (32)....I'm honorary team USA aint I? (I'm just your friendly neighbourhood igloo dwelling canuck...when we get mad at you, we just call you hosers-eh!...and maybe if we're feeling super impolite...even chuck a few snowballs atcha...thats about it!...honest!). There's no Team Canada thread here, neither a canadian flag emoji....so I have to be that awkward "North America is kinda America rite?" person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Nilgiri said:


> Still crying coz us Camaro boys put a real hurting on em....in the era that mattered.



Lately though Mustang is beating the Camaro. I wanted to like the ZL1 but the slit like windows and the poor visibility was a huge disadvantage compared to the Ford.



Nilgiri said:


> OK then I'm the youngest (32)....I'm honorary team USA aint I? (I'm just your friendly neighbourhood igloo dwelling canuck...when we get mad at you, we just call you hosers-eh!...and maybe if we're feeling super impolite...even chuck a few snowballs atcha...thats about it!...honest!). There's no Team Canada thread here, neither a canadian flag emoji....so I have to be that awkward "North America is kinda America rite?" person.



You are hereby granted honorary membership of Team USA from the OP of this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

VCheng said:


> Lately though





Nilgiri said:


> in the era that mattered.







VCheng said:


> You are hereby granted honorary membership of Team USA from the OP of this thread.



Scha-weet...didn't even check to see who started it heh. He sure sounds like a nice chap:



VCheng said:


> All that is great about USA will be in this thread.



and right after it....NBA.com....NBA cheerleader gallery lol. @T-123456 

I have to get around to reading the earlier phases of this thread heh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## James David

Nilgiri said:


> Still crying coz us Camaro boys put a real hurting on em....in the era that mattered.
> 
> 
> 
> OK then I'm the youngest (32)....I'm honorary team USA aint I? (I'm just your friendly neighbourhood igloo dwelling canuck...when we get mad at you, we just call you hosers-eh!...and maybe if we're feeling super impolite...even chuck a few snowballs atcha...thats about it!...honest!). There's no Team Canada thread here, neither a canadian flag emoji....so I have to be that awkward "North America is kinda America rite?" person.



so Canada eh!? Sorry buddy can't help it! it's 1am about to sleep. I planned to just read some PDF stuff now it took me 2 hours. 






















one more @Nilgiri hahahahahahaha! Goodnight Team USA!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

James Jaevid said:


> so Canada eh!?



Psh....you yanks may make fun of our eccentric ways and frigid weather....but lets face it, deep down y'all fear what Canada has lurking in its depths (products of that sustained eccentricity and frigidness)....in its natural habitat of maple trees and cedar forests, just waiting to be unleashed on unsuspecting interlopers and baddies:






They'd make Wolverine piss his pants!

@waz @Vibrio @RabzonKhan @WAJsal @Vergennes @Hell hound @Desert Fox @Tps43 @Mentee

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tps43

Nilgiri said:


> Psh....you yanks may make fun of our eccentric ways and frigid weather....but lets face it, deep down y'all fear what Canada has lurking in its depths (products of that sustained eccentricity and frigidness)....in its natural habitat of maple trees and cedar forests, just waiting to be unleashed on unsuspecting interlopers and baddies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'd make Wolverine piss his pants!
> 
> @waz @Vibrio @RabzonKhan @WAJsal @Vergennes @Hell hound @Desert Fox @Tps43 @Mentee


And due to some lovely circumstances I can't say even a single negative point against canadians loool

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

Nilgiri said:


> Psh....you yanks may make fun of our eccentric ways and frigid weather....but lets face it, deep down y'all fear what Canada has lurking in its depths (products of that sustained eccentricity and frigidness)....in its natural habitat of maple trees and cedar forests, just waiting to be unleashed on unsuspecting interlopers and baddies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'd make Wolverine piss his pants!
> 
> @waz @Vibrio @RabzonKhan @WAJsal @Vergennes @Hell hound @Desert Fox @Tps43 @Mentee



Canada are bros, yankees are traitors. We have plans soon after Brexit to put them in-line again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

waz said:


> Canada are bros, yankees are traitors. We have plans soon after Brexit to put them in-line again.



Just don't export us anymore "Absolutely Fabulous" episodes...Patsy is a guy in drag even if the actress is a woman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

Yankees can count on me if the English ever made it to D. C. 

BY THE PEOPLE FOR THE PEOPLE OF THE PEOPLE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

waz said:


> Canada are bros,* yankees are traitors*. We have plans soon after Brexit to put them in-line again.



I must have missed the memo burdening USA to act patriotically towards other countries instead of only their own, just like all other countries do. Only the naive, confused or malignant (or any combination thereof) make such claims of treason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

gambit said:


> Here is how I managed to confound people in my 'circle of life', some cannot handle it, some love it, and some are trying to emulate how I view and live my life...
> 
> 1- You are going to make three lists: A, B, and C.
> 
> 2- List A will contain all the things you do in life. Obviously, a single male will have a different list A than a married male.
> 
> 3- List B will come from list A. List B will contain all the things that you will 'act your age'.
> 
> 4- List C will come from list A. List C will contain all the things that you will act half your age.
> 
> For example, my ideology and politics will reflect my 56 yrs, but when am on my bike, I will act like am in my mid 20s. Believe it, I have never gotten a speeding ticket on my bike. I just know how to read traffic and be precise with the throttle. If you like fishing, why do you need to 'act your age' when you go fishing? Any man here will act half his age at the beach will all those nearly nekkid women out there.
> 
> People continually underestimate my calendar age by at least 10 yrs. The youngest estimate -- despite me pointing out my grey hairs -- was mid 30s. How you behave *IMMENSELY* affects how people estimate your age. Grey hairs and wrinkles only make it more difficult, not easier. I have the former but not (yet) the latter. I have a desk job but I work out 5 days a week in my little home gym. I do not need to suck in my gut. My waist is 29 in and I do have a hard time buying pants, so I buy 30 then run the pants thru the hot wash and dryer a couple times to shrink it. I watch what I eat but am not fanatical about it. I have no problems with two double cheese burgers from Five Guys at one sitting. Fact -- Spider-Man likes Five Guys, Hawkeye prefers In-and-Out. Look it up. I wear progressive glasses but my eyesight have been stable for past five yrs, that make me a good candidate for lasik, which will make it harder for people to estimate my age.
> 
> Having people consistently underestimate your calendar age affects you psychologically as well -- make *YOU* feel good about yourself. You smile often, walk straighter, and basically gives less and less f*cks on what the hell is going on with other people on what they do and say. Women who underestimated my age then found out am nearly as old as their fathers looks at me differently in a good way -- my G/F said so. I guess women notices such things among themselves. My G/F is nine yrs younger than me and she underestimated my age when we first met.
> 
> The point here is that -- If B is longer than C, then you may need to 'lighten' up a bit. If C is longer than B, then you may need to 'grow up' a bit. So the goal is to balance out B and C. As you get older, you will add to A -- the master list -- then you will have to reassess on what thing(s) belongs to which list.
> 
> Age is a number and a useful one. Whatever the context of 'act your age' based from whatever cultural impressions, why do you need to 'act' that way all the time for everything? I go crazy with my five yrs old niece and three yrs old nephew. They do not want me and their father to act our age.
> 
> @James Jaevid @jhungary @Nilgiri @Hamartia Antidote
> 
> 
> No doubt.
> 
> Whenever I said the US is the best country on Earth, people seems to think I have never been anywhere else. I think people believe that more out of their needs to sneer at Americans at any chance they get than out of any objective assessment about the US and Americans in general. The US do not need to be perfect but just better and we do not need to be better at everything. I have been to other 'first world' countries and sure, they do have some things they executes better than US. Medical and health care issues -- we could use their inputs. But when all the nitty-gritty details are added up and averaged out, the US is better than everywhere else.


Despite you living on other side of the ocean I can relate with this post almost 100% ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

VCheng said:


> I must have missed the memo burdening USA to act patriotically towards other countries instead of only their own, just like all other countries do. Only the naive, confused or malignant (or any combination thereof) make such claims of treason.



Rebel scum! Colonial yokels getting ideas about being able to run their own affairs....*grumble grumble*

You shall submit to the crown and the empire once again...just you watch!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Nilgiri said:


> Rebel scum! Colonial yokels getting ideas about being able to run their own affairs....*grumble grumble*
> 
> You shall submit to the crown and the empire once again...just you watch!



Interesting to keep in mind the history of how the White House got its name, eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

This is too funny, well played NSA:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## James David

Nilgiri said:


> Rebel scum! Colonial yokels getting ideas about being able to run their own affairs....*grumble grumble*
> 
> You shall submit to the crown and the empire once again...just you watch!



Dont let me hate you!!!! It's 0230H good night Team America!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

James Jaevid said:


> Dont let me hate you!!!! It's 0230H good night Team America!!!
> 
> View attachment 533956
> 
> 
> View attachment 533957
> 
> 
> View attachment 533958
> 
> 
> View attachment 533959
> 
> 
> View attachment 533960



Love all these haha....I mean *shakes fist angrily while muttering war of 1812*


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Seems to be a trend with the over 50 crowd..you two riding motorcycles and Gomig-21 and I having our Firebirds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He still has his (looks like this). I sold mine since I could see myself wrapping around a tree some day if the rear end came loose...as these cars love to be driven hard...and when you've got wide tires on them and can take curved exit ramps at speed...man you feel invincible...until that one time you cut it a little too fast.



Just cranked it up the other day to keep things going a little bit since she's been sitting under her cover for a little while. Mercury Marine has taken the LS6 and marinized it and putting it in boats now, producing 552HP. Mine has the first of the LS's in the LS1. Will never forget when I was ready to buy it at the dealer looking at that engine and seeing the plastic intake manifold and I was like wuuuuuuuut?! lol. We were still getting used to aluminum blocks being the norm back then, but to see hard PVC or plastic for the intake manifold was a major shock. Now it's just another "don't even think about it." One of the better things on that is the Hurst short throw 6-speed shift. Love that thing. 

BTW, love the Disney write-up you did.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Just cranked it up the other day to keep things going a little bit since she's been sitting under her cover for a little while. Mercury Marine has taken the LS6 and marinized it and putting it in boats now, producing 552HP. Mine has the first of the LS's in the LS1. Will never forget when I was ready to buy it at the dealer looking at that engine and seeing the plastic intake manifold and I was like wuuuuuuuut?! lol. We were still getting used to aluminum blocks being the norm back then, but to see hard PVC or plastic for the intake manifold was a major shock. Now it's just another "don't even think about it." One of the better things on that is the Hurst short throw 6-speed shift. Love that thing.
> 
> BTW, love the Disney write-up you did.



Geez... MarketBasket was packed with people shopping before the SuperBowl. Luckily it wasn't that cold out since I had to park my car about 300 yards from the door.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Geez... MarketBasket was packed with people shopping before the SuperBowl. Luckily it wasn't that cold out since I had to park my car about 300 yards from the door.



I was at the parade today, bro. My so, couple of his buddies, a friend of mine and his kids wow I tell ya,I'm definitely getting too old for this shit loool. I was friggin exhausted after being out there with thousands of Pats fans loonies. Getting tired of these parades, there's too many of them LOL! 

Good stuff, though. Got onto the orange line in Malden and as soon as we popped out of Downtown Crossing, we had one of the best spots. Some pics.


















Bob Kraft was a mad dog lol. Great look at the Lombardi Trophy which hopefully one day in the future will be named the Belichick Torphy.










Edleman was facing the other side but a good look at the trophy.














And of course, the GOAT. I'll tell ya, there were more Brady shirts than any other piece of clothing material out of the thousands of people there. What a $ making machine that is. Then someone to our right had a ball and Brady told him to throw it and of course, a perfect catch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> I was at the parade today, bro. My so, couple of his buddies, a friend of mine and his kids wow I tell ya,I'm definitely getting too old for this shit loool. I was friggin exhausted after being out there with thousands of Pats fans loonies. Getting tired of these parades, there's too many of them LOL!
> 
> Good stuff, though. Got onto the orange line in Malden and as soon as we popped out of Downtown Crossing, we had one of the best spots. Some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Kraft was a mad dog lol. Great look at the Lombardi Trophy which hopefully one day in the future will be named the Belichick Torphy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edleman was facing the other side but a good look at the trophy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, the GOAT. I'll tell ya, there were more Brady shirts than any other piece of clothing material out of the thousands of people there. What a $ making machine that is. Then someone to our right had a ball and Brady told him to throw it and of course, a perfect catch.



Oh right you are a patriots fan...I forgot 

Hey you sticking around this forum or just passing by? Hope everything going well with you bud.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> I was at the parade today, bro. My so, couple of his buddies, a friend of mine and his kids wow I tell ya,I'm definitely getting too old for this shit loool. I was friggin exhausted after being out there with thousands of Pats fans loonies. Getting tired of these parades, there's too many of them LOL!
> 
> Good stuff, though. Got onto the orange line in Malden and as soon as we popped out of Downtown Crossing, we had one of the best spots. Some pics.
> 
> was a mad dog lol. Great look at the Lombardi Trophy which hopefully one day in the future will be named the Belichick Torphy.
> 
> 
> Edleman was facing the other side but a good look at the trophy.
> 
> And of course, the GOAT. I'll tell ya, there were more Brady shirts than any other piece of clothing material out of the thousands of people there. What a $ making machine that is. Then someone to our right had a ball and Brady told him to throw it and of course, a perfect catch.



LOL! A ton of my coworkers couldn’t make it in to work because so many people were on the platforms waiting for the trains at 7am...especially the commuter rail ones. I made it in fine. We had planned to try and sneak out and catch part of the spectacle.


You are right by the Statehouse...just about where we’d be walking up Summer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157137799793921





Jared Polis is the Governor of Colorado.

More: "In the event of a lion attack, you need to do anything in your power to fight back, just as this gentleman did" link


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Avenue named after Jinnah formally inaugurated in Brooklyn*






Amid vociferous slogans of “Pakistan Zindabad”, a section of a busy avenue in the New York City borough of Brooklyn, was formally unveiled on Friday after having been named to honour Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah last December.

The decision to rename the stretch of Coney Island Avenue to "Muhammad Ali Jinnah Way", where the Pakistani community is concentrated, was taken on Dec 26 when the New York City Council adopted a resolution to honour the founder of Pakistan. *Read more*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Seems Disney is bringing back the godolas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Today 03/12 is IHOP's 14th *annual free pancake day*, and this year’s theme is “flip it forward for kids.” From 7 am to 7 pm, participating restaurants are giving away a free short stack of pancakes to anyone that wants one. In some cases, locations will stay open until 10 pm for some late-night eats as well.

The deal is limited to one short stack per person; however, there’s no rule preventing you from hitting up multiple IHOP locations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RabzonKhan

VCheng said:


> The deal is limited to one short stack per person; however, there’s no rule preventing you from hitting up multiple IHOP locations.


Here's another trick to get more free pancakes, it's called Trumpian imagination trick. First, get in line and get your free pancake, then go to your car, put on a different hat, put on a different shirt, come in and get pancake again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> Today 03/12 is IHOP's 14th *annual free pancake day*, and this year’s theme is “flip it forward for kids.” From 7 am to 7 pm, participating restaurants are giving away a free short stack of pancakes to anyone that wants one. In some cases, locations will stay open until 10 pm for some late-night eats as well.
> 
> The deal is limited to one short stack per person; however, there’s no rule preventing you from hitting up multiple IHOP locations.



On a Tuesday? Hey don’t they know people work and kids have school?

I take my kids to “Friendly’s” for pancakes and ice cream. The IHOP is called the “sticky restaurant” by people around here due to the syrup getting on everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> On a Tuesday? Hey don’t they know people work and kids have school?
> 
> I take my kids to “Friendly’s” for pancakes and ice cream. The IHOP is called the “sticky restaurant” by people around here due to the syrup getting on everything.



Well, why not? 

BTW, today is 3/14, also called Pie Day, and one more day I shall not mention here.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> On a Tuesday? Hey don’t they know people work and kids have school?
> 
> I take my kids to “Friendly’s” for pancakes and ice cream. The IHOP is called the “sticky restaurant” by people around here due to the syrup getting on everything.



You know, it's sad to say, but there are fewer and fewer Friendly's hanging around. We know how that will end, unfortunately, and it's too bad because they make one of the BEST ice cream dishes evah!

@VCheng , ever have a Friendly's Jim Dandy? I know you are a food guy which is why I'm asking. This is like a Sunday on steroids lmao.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> @VCheng , ever have a Friendly's Jim Dandy? I know you are a food guy which is why I'm asking. This is like a Sunday on steroids lmao.



I used to be able to eat one all by myself, but no longer. Now it is a shared treat, but still great.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> You know, it's sad to say, but there are fewer and fewer Friendly's hanging around. We know how that will end, unfortunately, and it's too bad because they make one of the BEST ice cream dishes evah!
> 
> @VCheng , ever have a Friendly's Jim Dandy? I know you are a food guy which is why I'm asking. This is like a Sunday on steroids lmao.



Along those same lines what’s up with all the disappearing Papa Gino’s? Don’t tell me they have finally been beaten by Dominoes?

You know your way around Newton. Every try Cabot’s on Washington Street for ice cream? I haven’t been there in years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Along those same lines what’s up with all the disappearing Papa Gino’s? Don’t tell me they have finally been beaten by Dominoes?
> 
> You know your way around Newton. Every try Cabot’s on Washington Street for ice cream? I haven’t been there in years.



I haven't but now you've got me curious and will visit it. Any particular ice cream dish to get?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> I haven't but now you've got me curious and will visit it. Any particular ice cream dish to get?



I haven’t been there in a while. The wife and I before we got married would go there with friends as a bit of a hangout spot. I believe they make the ice cream on premise. Has sort of a 1950’s feel. I thought the ice cream was ok but others rave it’s beyond awesome. Guess I’m not a connoisseur as Friendly’s is fine with me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115980683439149057

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...neyland-resort-park-ticket-prices/3401171002/

*How much would it cost to visit every Disney park on Earth?*

....
*Walt Disney World Resort: Magic Kingdom*
If you want to just visit this park alone, the cost for a one-day park ticket starts at $109.
The prices vary by day,

*Walt Disney World Resort: Epcot*
If you want to just visit this park alone, the cost for a one-day peak ticket starts at $109, just like the Magic Kingdom – prices vary by day and season

*Walt Disney World Resort: Disney’s Hollywood Studios*
The cost for a one-day ticket follows the same pricing structure of sister parks Epcot and Animal Kingdom [$109]

*Walt Disney World Resort: Animal Kingdom*
The price structure for entry to this wild park mirrors that of Epcot and Hollywood Studios, gaining you entry starting at $109 for a single-park ticket

*Walt Disney World Resort: Disney’s Blizzard Beach and Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon*
The cost to visit just the two water parks in a single day is $69 per ticket and $64 on blockout dates.

*Disneyland Resort: Disneyland Park*
If you want to visit just Disneyland Park by itself in one day, the cost for a ticket during peak times is $149 per person.

*Disneyland Resort: Disney California Adventure*
If you want to visit just Disney California Adventure in one day during peak times, the ticket cost is $149 per person

*Shanghai Disney Resort: Shanghai Disneyland*
The cost for a one-day ticket to Shanghai Disneyland is 499 Chinese yuan, or about $85.59 in U.S. dollars, on a weekend. If you visit the park on a weekday, the cost of a ticket is 399 Chinese yuan, or $56.55.

*Tokyo Disney Resort: Tokyo Disneyland*
The cost of a one-day ticket to the park is 7,400 Japanese yen, or approximately $67.93

*Tokyo Disney Resort: Tokyo DisneySea*
To visit Tokyo DisneySea alone will cost 7,400 Japanese yen, or approximately $67.93.

*Hong Kong Disneyland Resort: Hong Kong Disneyland Park*
For 619 Hong Kong dollars, or $78.88, you can visit Hong Kong Disneyland Park.

*Disneyland Resort Paris: Disneyland Park*
The cost of a one-day ticket to this park starts at $63 per person.

*Disneyland Resort Paris: Walt Disney Studios Park*
To visit just the park during a high-demand time costs $82 per person

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Hey @VCheng April 11th is Louie Louie day.


LOL or this version

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gambit

VCheng said:


> Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Burgers, Blondes and Bikes. God bless America!


She is wearing crocs. Am am partial to brunettes.


----------



## VCheng

What is happening here? First post disappears, then I post a censored version, that disappears and then the original one re-appears.








gambit said:


> She is wearing crocs. Am am partial to brunettes.



To each their own. Ain't diversity wunnerfool! 

@waz Please feel free to delete what post you find offensive. I apologize beforehand for any offense caused, however inadvertent.


----------



## Nilgiri

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Hey @VCheng April 11th is Louie Louie day.
> 
> 
> LOL or this version



There really couldnt be any other ending to homer goes to college (3:30 mark):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

@Gomig-21 






LOL! My wife had Commerce. I had Liberty Mutual until they did the same exact thing to me (raise my rates for no reason)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

A traditional American pasttime: Car & Bike night BBQ at the local joint.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

There are cute little bunnies everywhere this year. LOL!

My yard is like a children’s book dream

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Good Mawnin' Noo Yoik!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

VCheng said:


> Good Mawnin' Noo Yoik!
> 
> View attachment 565883



Queensboro bridge right?


----------



## VCheng

Nilgiri said:


> Queensboro bridge right?



Yup.


----------



## VCheng

Good night Noo Yoik - oh wait, this city never sleeps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

What could be more American than riding to a favorite ice cream shop with the top down to celebrate the first day of summer?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VCheng

You gotta love USA with its clear concepts of customer service:


----------



## VCheng

Americana old style:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Happy Birthday America!

Everybody have a great 4th.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Good Morning:






Good Night:






Oh wait, this city never sleeps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

LOL!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Here's that commercial he was talking about


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

My parents had a station wagon with a power tailgate. I think it has to be one of the coolest effects ever.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Hamartia Antidote said:


>



I'm definitely glad to live in the same world that produced Bob Ross

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Nilgiri said:


> I'm definitely glad to live in the same world that produced Bob Ross



This guy was amazing. I'd watch it afrer school. Sometimes he'd throw colors on and you'd be like "oh man Ross you really @#$&%@ up this time!" Then he'd make a masterpiece and you'd be going "WTF just happened!!!".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Hamartia Antidote said:


> This guy was amazing. I'd watch it afrer school. Sometimes he'd throw colors on and you'd be like "oh man Ross you really @#$&%@ up this time!" Then he'd make a masterpiece and you'd be going "WTF just happened!!!".



They were just happy little accidents...... sometimes Bob forgot to beat the devil out of the brush  ...

I sure miss him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Nilgiri said:


> They were just happy little accidents...... sometimes Bob forgot to beat the devil out of the brush  ...
> 
> I sure miss him.



I'd watch Bill Alexander too...the "happy Nazi".






Watch him throw on the black paint

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

America the Beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

America the Beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

50 years ago: Launch of Apollo 11.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

America the Beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

America the Beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

A haunting quote from a Native American chief:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

America the Beautiful






America the not-so-Beautiful:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

America the Beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

America the Beautiful: huge portions found like nowhere else. It was hard to finish even one pancake (knife for scale).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

America the Beautiful:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

America the Beautiful:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

America the Beautiful:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

America the Beautiful: Lots of shopping!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

America the Beautiful:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Bison steak:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Peach caramel crunch with ice cream:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Basic Grilling 101:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## James David

The wifey's ride! What do you think @VCheng !?





@gambit I told you the wifey is a zoomie right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

James David said:


> The wifey's ride! What do you think @VCheng !?



Love the minimalism, a screen and seat cover to make it comfier.


----------



## gambit

James David said:


> @gambit I told you the wifey is a zoomie right?


Do not think you did. But nice to know she is.


----------



## James David

gambit said:


> Do not think you did. But nice to know she is.



Here buddy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

James David said:


> Here buddy!
> 
> View attachment 571206
> View attachment 571206


Very nice, the stripes and the wheels.


----------



## VCheng

America the Beautiful: the local racetrack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

America the Beautiful: trucks on the Interstate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The "Men in Black" building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

America the Beautiful: Manhattan viewed from the East River at dusk.


----------



## VCheng

Thunderstorm and lightning strike NYC:


----------



## VCheng

Sunrise over NYC:


----------



## VCheng

Moon over Empire State building:


----------



## VCheng

The famous yellow cabs:


----------



## VCheng

America the Beautiful: The East River at night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Aquatica wave pool (stock photo)

Was at Aquatica yesterday. First time in a wave pool. Pretty cool. I was expecting a big wave every 30 seconds or something but this place has continuous medium sized waves (as the pic shows) for about 15 minutes and then they let people rest for 15 minutes and then it starts up again.

Aqua shoes are a must in Aquatica. They do have little water nozzles spraying the sidewalks in some areas to cool them off but you don’t want to be walking around without any shoes.

The food however has to be the absolute worst of ANY park I have been in


----------



## VCheng

America the Beautiful: The ferries of New York City.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

America the Beautiful: The New York Metropolitan Museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Humble Analyst

American ingenuity, nothing beats it



VCheng said:


> Peach caramel crunch with ice cream:
> 
> View attachment 570763


I wish I could eat that much desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

*SeaWorld* *Orlando*











Shamu Show (stock photo)





Dolphin Show (stock photo)

So SeaWorld Orlando is not that bad. The Killer Whale and dolphin shows are pretty nice. The food is edible (vs Aquatica’s being 100% CRAP) and if you make a reservation at one of their finer dining areas (instead of grabbing the mediocre fast food) it is actually pretty good.




Ignore the Universal stuff since this isn’t Universal





Didn’t go here for lunch but it looks very cool

The kids weren’t brave enough for the roller coasters but we did do the Infinity Falls raft ride. BTW They have these walk in dryer machines after you get off to supposedly help dry you out. I have to say they were pretty useless.





“Thunder” by Imagine Dragons and that “I’m going to touch the Sky” song play over and over.

Free phone charging stations a plus.

WiFi reception was solid around the park. No problem responding to PDF members flaming the SpaceX spacesuit thread (with Kashmir stuff! WTF??) while on the go. Certainly one of the strangest off-topic tangent threads I’ve ever been involved with here.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/SeaWorld_Orlando

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

America the Beautiful: Lines at the New York Met.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

*Discovery* *Cove* *Orlando*

So this is the “swim with the dolphins” place. Certainly cool...but rather short. You get about an 80ft ride by holding onto the fins of a dolphin. Other than that you are pretty much limited to petting the dolphins like a dog.









Cool thing to do





This was really nice.

Food comes with admission. It was edible. Nothing spectacular. They were filling up the fresh-squeezed orange juice dispenser with a gallon of juice you get at Walmart (groan). Not sure about the WiFi since I put my phone in a locker.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discovery_Cove

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

*Busch Gardens (Tampa)*





So this is a great place to view animals. They have lots. Orangutans, Chimps, Gorillas, Lions, White Tigers, Hyenas, Hippos, Elephants, Alligators, Crocodiles, Cheetahs, Kangaroos, tons of birds etc. You take a safari ride and pass by Giraffes (you get to feed them), Rhinos, Zebras, Antelopes, Gazelles, and other animals.





Feeding Giraffes on the Safari ride










Talked one of my kids into gong on the tamest roller coaster there.

Food was ok. Nothing memorable.




If you make reservations you can have an awesome lunch with a view...food was better than the fast food places but definitely not SeaWorld restaurant quality.

Free WiFi worked everywhere.
Only 1 cell phone charging area (WTF??).






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Busch_Gardens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American Inventors/Inventions

*JavaScript*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaScript











Brendan Eich ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brendan_Eich ) the creator of JavaScript which was first released in 1995


----------



## VCheng




----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## James David

Playing with my not so small daughter! Ain't US of A the best country in the world!??!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

*Today is 9/11 Remembrance Day.*


----------



## VCheng




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

So for Halloween my wife bought a 1000Watt fog machine.
It says indoors only.

I decided to check out how well it works by turning it on inside. Big mistake. Within a few seconds the room was white. Had to use fans in the windows to clear it all out.

I had a scenario like this:


----------



## Gomig-21

Just stopping by to say hello to my buds! What's up Ant, Rabzon, Nilgiri, Desert Fox and any others I missed. Cheers, just been busy with work and life but will probably be back on a bit more of a constant basis. Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> Just stopping by to say hello to my buds! What's up Ant, Rabzon, Nilgiri, Desert Fox and any others I missed. Cheers, just been busy with work and life but will probably be back on a bit more of a constant basis. Cheers.



Hope to see you around more then bud....will be nice catching up with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

Gomig-21 said:


> Just stopping by to say hello to my buds! What's up Ant, Rabzon, Nilgiri, Desert Fox and any others I missed. Cheers, just been busy with work and life but will probably be back on a bit more of a constant basis. Cheers.


Hola, it’s great to hear from you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> View attachment 588443



Speaking of wacky weather I didn't even need a jacket a week ago for Halloween. Yesterday I had a winter coat on because it was below freezing!!

Fog machine worked well (which reminds me I have to empty it). 

Had lots of people filming my (well my wife's actually) Halloween setup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

VCheng said:


> View attachment 588443



You forgot to add a "Canada" column. Each one will be the same pic of a buncha buddies curling or icefishing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## James David

Happy Veterans Day weekend everyone!!! @gambit @jhungary where you celebrating!?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Just stopping by to say hello to my buds! What's up Ant, Rabzon, Nilgiri, Desert Fox and any others I missed. Cheers, just been busy with work and life but will probably be back on a bit more of a constant basis. Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

Humanity!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208141919181778945

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Yes, there were cars before 1900

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Very impressive quality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

Hey, @Gomig-21 @VCheng @Nilgiri

Wishing you guys a happy and prosperous new year.

Hope you all are having a blast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Stone

Thanksgiving

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

RabzonKhan said:


> Hey, @Gomig-21 @VCheng @Nilgiri
> 
> Wishing you guys a happy and prosperous new year.
> 
> Hope you all are having a blast.



Thanks bud. Happy new year to you!

I won't be around much in the forum....will try catch up with ya when I'm around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

says not colorized




*New York in the mid 1930's in Color!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventors/Inventions

Inventor: *Gary Starkweather*





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary_Starkweather

Invention: *Laser Printer *(1969)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laser_printing







*Gary Starkweather passed away Dec 26, 2019 -- inventor, problem solver who persevered, mentor for the next generation*

https://www.greenm3.com/gdcblog/202...who-persevered-mentor-for-the-next-generation

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/inventors

*Invention*:
*Cable tie or "zip tie" (1958)*




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cable_tie

Inventor:
*Thomas & Betts*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_&_Betts

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/inventors

Invention:
*The "ratcheting" socket wrench*




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socket_wrench

Inventor
*J.J. Richardson*


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

*Will Coronavirus Cause an Urban Exodus?*

https://www.bostonmagazine.com/property/2020/04/03/coronavirus-boston-suburban-exodus/

_Restaurants are closed, quarters are close, and we’re home all the time. Real estate agents say some Bostonians are ready to pack up for the promise of personal space and their own backyard._





Photo via Getty Images/jorgeantonio

Everyone is looking forward to something different “when this is all over.” For some, it’s finally taking that vacation, for others, it’s going anywhere that’s more than six feet away from their roommates, and for many it’s seeing friends, or hugging family again. And though it’s early to know for sure, *for some getting back to normal may mean making a huge change: leaving the city and moving to the suburbs.*

Jill Boudreau, a senior vice president at Compass who mainly services the area around Wellesley and Weston, foresees more city dwellers flocking to the outskirts when the risk of contracting COVID-19 clears. “There is definitely going to be, I don’t want to say a flight to the suburbs, but towns like Wellesley that help bridge the urban to suburban, we definitely have seen an uptick—particularly in younger buyer interest,” she says. And the migration is already happening. In the last three weeks, Boudreau notes 15 single-family homes have gone under contract, with the average days to offer being five, a number she calls “exceedingly low.” Compared to the year-over-year Wellesley average of 42 days to offer, it’s clear that recent buyers have been acting with a sense of urgency.

These house hunters are trending toward a millennial age range, Boudreau says, in part because they’re comfortable with the Facebook Live open houses, FaceTime tours, and Zelle transfers that this COVID age of real estate purchasing has brought. Nicole Rideout, vice president of Gibson Sotheby’s International Realty, points out another factor. “There are a lot of younger couples, who are maybe thinking about having kids kind of soon or already have one kid, and with something like this, everybody stops and starts to evaluate their situation,” she says. “If you’re in a position right now, that you’re kind of in between and you’re thinking about making a change, something like this really kind of brings that to be a priority for you.” People at that stage of life may already have been considering a move, but a crisis that has forced everyone to spend the majority of their time indoors with many hours for introspection may prove to be enough to accelerate that timeline.

Requests for in-person showings aren’t particularly popular these days, for obvious reasons, but based on searches, click-throughs, and impressions on their website, Rideout says Gibson Sotheby’s is noticing an increased interest in the suburbs. “We’re seeing the millennial families or young married couples that are starting to poke around in those suburbs, especially the MetroWest,” she says.

It’s difficult to discern how serious these searches are, or whether they’re a product of boredom-fuelled daydreaming. Boudreau, for one, believes this activity is more serious than that. “The home has always represented physical, environmental, emotional, and financial security for people, but now more than ever given the current situation, the home is the haven. I think people really realize that there’s nothing more important than being able to provide that security.” There’s also the issue of space, and not having enough of it. Now that Boston has largely shut down and the concept of the city as our expanded living area has disappeared with it, the walls of our micro-units and loft-like condos are starting to feel like they’re closing in around our multiple roommates and growing families.

For those who were planning to put their children through private school, but have now taken a pay cut or lost a job, strong public schools in the suburbs may be looking like a cost-friendly alternative. That’s one hypothesis of Mary Gillach, principal of the Gillach Group at William Raveis, though she says she has yet to notice more interest in the western suburbs than usual. Beyond the impact of a salary loss, she says people may also be content with less than before, and no longer need an “absolutely number one” school. “People might just be happy to be alive,” she says. “And they might be _really_ happy to be in a car by themselves driving to work instead of taking the T. And all those things say, hey, maybe a suburb with a yard, instead of a high-rise with an elevator”—where it’s nearly impossible to maintain even a three-foot distance from anyone—“all those things might kind of add up for people.”

There’s also the traditional financial stability of the housing market, in comparison to stocks, which may be enticing some renters to buy, or city condo owners to invest in a single-family outside of Boston. Megan Kopman, a Compass managing director for the Back Bay and South End marketplace, senses “that people seem to want to put more of their net worth in housing than anywhere else right now. Swings in home valuations tend to not be subject to daily market volatility like other markets. No one in Boston has ever seen their home lose 30 percent of its value in a day.”

On the other hand, she’s seen sellers hesitant to put their homes on the market right now. Not only because a constantly ticking number of days on market is not desirable, but because people are unsure of what’s to come, and want to hold on to the security blanket of their homes. Empty nesters, in particular, “who were planning on selling their big homes in the suburbs and moving into a three-bed in the city, have now scaled their search back by size and price point as they are electing to keep their suburban homes for now, instead of selling,” Kopman says.

It speaks to the delayed real estate swap between downsizing Boomers and upgrading Millennials, who should theoretically be seamlessly trading places in the suburbs and city. The pandemic could throw yet another wrench in the gears, or, predicts Rideout, it could oil the machine in an interesting way. “You also have empty nesters, who maybe have been going a million miles an hour still, because they’re not retiring as early. But at the same time, now they’re home and they’re only living out of three rooms, and there are 12 or 14 in their house. And they may be thinking along the lines of, is it time now to move on and go into the city? I think it’s just causing people to evaluate their situation.”

“[Empty nesters] may be thinking, do we really want to wait through another downturn, or do we want to put our suburban house on the market? That’s just what I’m seeing. So the younger people are looking out to the suburbs, and empty nesters have already started to migrate [into the city]. And with the upkeep of these big suburban homes, this might be something they start to think more about while they’re there,” Rideout suspects.

Boudreau is looking at suburban homeowners from a slightly different angle. “I think now more than ever, people are realizing that it feels good to stay put. So we haven’t heard that there is an overwhelming trend for [empty nesters] to cash out” on their single-families. In Wellesley, she notes that inventory is low right now, with just 48 homes for sale. As for Bostonians, Gillach thinks that an affection for the city is enough to keep most people in place, even after the social distancing measures lift. “People who are in downtown Boston love Boston, and they’re not really making any different choices,” she says.

While the real estate market is still moving along with sales that were in the pipeline, eager and tech-savvy buyers, and those who need to move during this time, agents say with open houses and people who don’t have an urgent need to buy off the table, the market is starting to slow down, and will likely continue to over the next month. But when the pandemic passes and the city streets start to fill up again, some people might just find themselves feeling like it’s time to pack their minivans.


----------



## Khan_21



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors

Invention: *Press and Seal bag *(first marketed in 1968)





Inventor: *Steven Ausnit*





*

*




*
*


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

@Gomig-21

Looks like somebody got an old 1990 Firebird Formula 3rd gen





Hopefully he doesn't pull one of these




The guy walked away. These car are built like tanks.


Should have gotten one of our badass 4th gens




This is an American Experience

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Proud of my son for his dedication and service!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Slowly but surely, USA is turning a corner in the fight against the coronavirus pandemic. The economy will start healing once things re-open, although it will be a gradual process by design.


----------



## VCheng

My other son on the frontlines after a long day:






==========================================

Things are slowly getting better, and USA will come through this like a champ, no doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

Just found this cool thread.

Here are some links to classic songs of the Delta Blues genre.

A myth surrounds this song by the legendary Blues singer Robert Johnson, who is said to had made a deal with the devil to acquire his music playing skills and sure enough, he died young and was said to have been poisoned.






Son House's famous Death Letter Blues. This is as gritty and real as you get.






The Delta Blues were the father of modern Blues music as Southern Blacks made their way into Northern cities and also influenced the birth of modern Rock and Roll.

Muddy Waters is a great example of that migration to the North.


----------



## Slav Defence

Gentlemen,
I hope that you all are doing well in US. Please people, stay at your respective homes and be safe.

Regards


----------



## Nilgiri

God bless your sons @VCheng ... things do seem to be shaping up more positively on the situation, let us hope for the best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Nilgiri said:


> God bless your sons @VCheng ... things do seem to be shaping up more positively on the situation, let us hope for the best



Thank you for the kind words. My younger son was commended for his service by the hospital in NYC. He is on night duties in the ICU currently. My older son is working part of an IR team in Western NY. I am in my hospital daily.

(I have forgiven - but not forgotten - the lowlifes who attacked my family at the behest and support of certain creatures here. As I said elsewhere, success is the best revenge.  )

=================================================

The patient census related to Covid-19 is steadily falling in NYC, with much lower ER visits and admissions. The initial wave of ICU admissions was mainly related to patients with significant co-morbidities and this cohort had a high mortality rate, unfortunately but not unexpectedly.

For much of upstate, major hospitals were prepared to convert to all ICU beds at 200% capacity, but we never went above 75% ICU occupancy at regular capacity. We had plenty of trained staff and PPE in reserve. The curve is falling, but we remain vigilant for any focal or regional upticks. A few nursing homes had clusters of outbreaks, but these were handled quickly. We are looking to resume elective procedures in the coming days, given that the surge capacity likely may not be needed now.

=================================================

I remain cautiously optimistic that we will overcome this scourge in the next few weeks. We still have to deal with the financial impact of the recent weeks, but the costs related to them can be spread over the next several months by cost containment measures and additional government support.

================================================

Things are looking up. It will be a cool but sunny spring day tomorrow and I think I just might go out for a ride. God bless USA, and us all!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

VCheng said:


> (I have forgiven - but not forgotten - the lowlifes who attacked my family at the behest and support of certain creatures here. As I said elsewhere, success is the best revenge.  )



Yes, 100%...this be the downstream realm of fantasy-psyche all said and done (though it does bend away from its gooey emotional centroid.....at the edges in various places to have a sound logical, productive exchange...though that seems to wax and wane to its own tune). 

It (centroid) should thus largely be mocked, summarily ignored and proven wrong where it matters...to those that matter.

Of course cannot be forgotten if you got invested into it when it was shaped better upstream. 

But you are ultimately a better person to forgive. It is good and wise....as life goes on...and you owe it to yourself and your loved ones to not be saddled needlessly with dead-weight 

========

Appreciate the rest of the update and analysis, and yes this agrees largely with the broader stream I am getting from others in the know too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Nilgiri said:


> Appreciate the rest of the update and analysis, and yes this agrees largely with the broader stream I am getting from others in the know too.



Team USA will win this bout, for sure. I am just sad that the USD is dead, though. 

=================================

Maybe this will be off-topic in this thread, but I remain worried about Pakistan and South Asia in this pandemic. I do know that PMIK has good counsel from Dr. Faisal Sultan, an eminently brilliant physician, trained here in USA in Infectious Diseases, and probably the best person to advise him regarding Covid-19. (And my class fellow and good friend, incidentally.  )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Nilgiri said:


> Appreciate the rest of the update and analysis, and yes this agrees largely with the broader stream I am getting from others in the know too.



I spent pretty much the whole day out yesterday, down to deep in the Pennsylvania Wilds. Things are slowly getting better indeed, and interestingly, people are looking at stimulating the economy and preparing for the next Presidential elections, and not as much concerned about Covid-19 anymore. 

It is going to be an interesting next few months, for sure, and USA will rise above all the recent issues to continue with its progress, I have no doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

VCheng said:


> I spent pretty much the whole day out yesterday, down to deep in the Pennsylvania Wilds. Things are slowly getting better indeed, and interestingly, people are looking at stimulating the economy and preparing for the next Presidential elections, and not as much concerned about Covid-19 anymore.
> *
> It is going to be an interesting next few months, for sure, and USA will rise above all the recent issues to continue with its progress, I have no doubt*.



I really hope this is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

tower9 said:


> I really hope this is true.



Having lived in a fair few countries myself of varying description. I would say no one really comes close to the US in terms of institutional breadth, depth and networking. I will always be optimistic about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

tower9 said:


> I really hope this is true.



I have no doubts in this regard, and I am quite sure this will be shown to be correct in due course.



Nilgiri said:


> Having lived in a fair few countries myself of varying description. I would say no one really comes close to the US in terms of institutional breadth, depth and networking. I will always be optimistic about them.



And I agree with the above.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> I spent pretty much the whole day out yesterday, down to deep in the Pennsylvania Wilds. Things are slowly getting better indeed, and interestingly, people are looking at stimulating the economy and preparing for the next Presidential elections, and not as much concerned about Covid-19 anymore.
> 
> It is going to be an interesting next few months, for sure, and USA will rise above all the recent issues to continue with its progress, I have no doubt.



Everybody in my neighborhood is treating all this like an extended Labor Day weekend. People are mowing their lawns (i did mine), mulching, planting stuff, cookouts, kids on swingsets, etc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud4000

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Everybody in my neighborhood is treating all this like an extended Labor Day weekend. People are mowing their lawns (i did mine), mulching, planting stuff, cookouts, kids on swingsets, etc



Nevertheless, people are keeping a safe distance from each other. I take daily walks and make sure to avoid other walkers by a minimum of six feet. It seems most people are taking common-sense precautions like wearing masks and avoiding unnecessary travel. Many of these precautions will remain even after the economy is opened up.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

cloud4000 said:


> Nevertheless, people are keeping a safe distance from each other. I take daily walks and make sure to avoid other walkers by a minimum of six feet. It seems most people are taking common-sense precautions like wearing masks and avoiding unnecessary travel. Many of these precautions will remain even after the economy is opened up.



Yes, Coronavirus has pretty much ruined International Tourism and other stuff for a long time. It's like the new Cancer.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

oldie

https://www.businessinsider.com/great-news-weve-become-a-white-collar-nation-2010-1
*Great News! We've Become A White-Collar Nation*

In a previous post, I'd mentioned that White Collar work had steadily grown throughout the 20th century, and thought I'd dig up the data.

As a percentage of the workforce, White Collar occupations grew from 18% to 60% of employees over the course of the 20th century, as show in this graph:







What does this mean?

Farm productivity has exploded, increasing 1.9% per year over the last half of the century. At that rate, every 100 years, the same inputs on a farm produce 6.5 times as much foodstuffs. The percentage of the population engaged in farming dropped from 40% to under 2%, and yet we became a great exporting power in agricultural products.

Similarly, manufacturing productivity rose 1.3%, on average, over the course of the second half of the 20th century. A brief list of 20th century mechanical engineering achievements is instructive. From better distribution (automotive), to better storage (air conditioning), to better production (glass, paper, metal), to better power generation (energy), the list of advances in making "stuff" has meant that we produce more and better stuff each year, with fewer costs and materials per unit.

Consider your TV, car, refrigerator, stove, and calculator in the 1970s compared to what you have today. They are better, faster, safer, and more effective.

The end result of our being able to make things more readily is that we've found we need fewer and fewer people to actually make stuff.

This is the process of commoditization, and it is a good thing for our economy.

If you think about it, all human endeavors become commoditized. Newton and Liebniz, in the 17th century, were the only guys in the entire world who were smart enough to figure out the calculus. Today, it's something bright high schoolers master before going to college.

If you had told J.P. Morgan, at the turn of the last century, that someday his specialized field -- that of pricing risk on debt to corporations -- would be profitably pursued by over 100,000 professionals in the United States, we can forgive his lack of foresight for scoffing at you.

Indeed, in every field we see the body of knowledge progress from discovery, to experimentation, to mastery, to routinization.

And because we've commoditized the skills behind production, it is easy for labor in foreign lands to master it, and earn the lower wages that come with routine skills.

What does that leave for us? Will we end up a nation bereft of earnings power, the equivalent of a couch potato uncle, past his prime? No.

In the United States, the increase in white collar labor means that we are becoming a nation of thinkers -- web designers, engineers, marketers, IP lawyers, deal guys, inventors, dreamers, and mavericks.

So while that iPod "counts" as $150 on China's export ledger, in reality, the majority of the profitability of the iPod goes to Apple, and to the national distribution channels through which it is shipped.

Really, it should be no surprise that final assembly is the least valuable, and the design genius of Apple the most valuable, work that go into an iPod, iPhone, or (coming soon!) iTablet. It's been that way all along.

What the 20th century statistics don't capture about the departure of our manufacturing base is _it's always been that way_.

The implementation of all of those fantastic mechanical engineering feats above, and the rise in productivity thereby produced, always meant that some marginal labor was being replaced by automated processes. But because it all previously occurred within the confines of a firm, it was difficult to piece out that value created at a GE was increasingly coming from the Masters of Crotonville and less and less from the factory floor.

Today, with the ability to componentize a company, and separate its marketing from its production from its distribution, it's more obvious when the jobs have shipped to another state, or another country. But the history of work in America is an inexorable, inevitable shift to the work of the mind.

And I, for one, think that's a good thing. Because the more people we have engaged in medical research, or designing great electronics, or simply making trenchant observations on our internet economy, the better for us.

We are a White Collar nation, and our future is very bright.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> Looks like somebody got an old 1990 Firebird Formula 3rd gen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully he doesn't pull one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy walked away. These car are built like tanks.
> 
> 
> Should have gotten one of our badass 4th gens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an American Experience



Hey pal, hope you and the family are doing well with all this history-altering events that are happening around here. Thanks for the videos. Yeah that first guy looks like he might have to put in a new tranny amongst a few other repairs. He didn't expect it to be perfect, did he? lol. But he should've been told about the transmission but so many dishonest people out there that you should never commit to anything until you check out the whole thing first. Yeah I've been driving mine A LOT lately, it's up to 35,683 miles on it!






I had to take the firechicken logo plate off the front end there (such a shame) and put the front plate on since MA is one of the 31 states that requires the front end plate to be attached, unfortunately, and I was pulled over for not having it on a few years ago. And since I don't drive it much (and haven't had the plate on since I bought it in 2001 looool), I figured I would throw it on now with traffic being a bit light out there and cops are always onto me whenever I'm in that thing. In the F-450 or the 350, they couldn't care less. Even stop traffic for me or allow me to get through certain blocked roads. In this thing?! I get pulled over sometimes twice a day for the most mundane and ridiculous things you can imagine. Friggin cops!  I think I'll be giving it to my son pretty soon. 

That black 2002 naturally aspirated WS-6 with 470HP to the wheels reminds me of my buddy's 2015 Roush Stage 3 Mustang. He's pushing 530 to the wheels in this thing, soon to be 600 lol! Crazy bastard. I'm fine with the stock 325HP! Plenty enough lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey pal, hope you and the family are doing well with all this history-altering events that are happening around here. Thanks for the videos. Yeah that first guy looks like he might have to put in a new tranny amongst a few other repairs. He didn't expect it to be perfect, did he? lol. But he should've been told about the transmission but so many dishonest people out there that you should never commit to anything until you check out the whole thing first. Yeah I've been driving mine A LOT lately, it's up to 35,683 miles on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to take the firechicken logo plate off the front end there (such a shame) and put the front plate on since MA is one of the 31 states that requires the front end plate to be attached, unfortunately, and I was pulled over for not having it on a few years ago. And since I don't drive it much (and haven't had the plate on since I bought it in 2001 looool), I figured I would throw it on now with traffic being a bit light out there and cops are always onto me whenever I'm in that thing. In the F-450 or the 350, they couldn't care less. Even stop traffic for me or allow me to get through certain blocked roads. In this thing?! I get pulled over sometimes twice a day for the most mundane and ridiculous things you can imagine. Friggin cops!  I think I'll be giving it to my son pretty soon.
> 
> That black 2002 naturally aspirated WS-6 with 470HP to the wheels reminds me of my buddy's 2015 Roush Stage 3 Mustang. He's pushing 530 to the wheels in this thing, soon to be 600 lol! Crazy bastard. I'm fine with the stock 325HP! Plenty enough lol.


I think I was at 37K when I sold mine. I had the model before the door window rubber gasket redesign so my windows were starting to drip in the rain. Not sure how you are handling falling into your car's driver's seat at our age. Maybe yours is higher. Mine was a good kerplunk drop near the ground. Never an issue getting out though even with foot thick heavy doors. LOL!

I may buy your car off of you someday.




(although I like the old pointier Formula wedge front-end better ). Hopefully no t-top leaks.


I told the dealer not to put their dealer monograms on my car and they relented but they wouldn't let me leave the lot without drilling three holes and putting on the ugly black front plate bracket. UGH!! I was soooo mad. I couldn't talk them out of it.





I pulled it off and drove all those years with the stupid three screws that once held this ugly bracket. Worse..because of the curves..the screws didn't sit flush.

I'm doing fine here Coronavirus-wise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> He's pushing 530 to the wheels in this thing, soon to be 600 lol!



LOL, WTF.


----------



## T-123456

So,this is Starbucks?


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I think I was at 37K when I sold mine. I had the model before the door window rubber gasket redesign so my windows were starting to drip in the rain. Not sure how you are handling falling into your car's driver's seat at our age. Maybe yours is higher. Mine was a good kerplunk drop near the ground. Never an issue getting out though even with foot thick heavy doors. LOL!
> 
> I may buy your car off of you someday.
> View attachment 632427
> 
> (although I like the old pointier Formula wedge front-end better ). Hopefully no t-top leaks.
> 
> 
> I told the dealer not to put their dealer monograms on my car and they relented but they wouldn't let me leave the lot without drilling three holes and putting on the ugly black front plate bracket. UGH!! I was soooo mad. I couldn't talk them out of it.
> 
> View attachment 632424
> 
> I pulled it off and drove all those years with the stupid three screws that once held this ugly bracket. Worse..because of the curves..the screws didn't sit flush.
> 
> I'm doing fine here Coronavirus-wise.



Glad to hear that, Ant. Problem with being in the construction busy is that you really can't work virtually lol. So we need a return to normalcy at some point soon and moratoriums on work to end.



Nilgiri said:


> LOL, WTF.



IKR. That's what super gear-heads end up doing. It's like an addiction. Nice guy and when you meet him, you'd never think he was into all this stuff lol. He owns a gun shop and his son is about to finish Apache flight school and we used to go to the local airshows since he was 7 years old and watch all the aircraft flying and him becoming interested in pursuing that type of career. Seeing it come to fruition is pretty exciting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Glad to hear that, Ant. Problem with being in the construction busy is that you really can't work virtually lol.



Well not in my neighborhood. House across the street is having new siding put on, my neighbor who for 15 years neglected his lawn now has some service where 4 guys run around every two weeks with machines doing stuff, groups of people walk by my house every minute with no masks, and there were even people with two horses giving rides.






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/And_to_Think_That_I_Saw_It_on_Mulberry_Street


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well not in my neighborhood. House across the street is having new siding put on, my neighbor who for 15 years neglected his lawn now has some service where 4 guys run around every two weeks with machines doing stuff, groups of people walk by my house every minute with no masks, and there were even people with two horses giving rides.
> 
> 
> View attachment 632649
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/And_to_Think_That_I_Saw_It_on_Mulberry_Street



It's crazy how it's very relaxed in certain towns while super strict in others. Unfortunately I'm talking about the people's republic of Cambridge where the moratorium is strictly enforced. People hear a hammer bang and all hell breaks loose!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> It's crazy how it's very relaxed in certain towns while super strict in others. Unfortunately I'm talking about the people's republic of Cambridge where the moratorium is strictly enforced. People hear a hammer bang and all hell breaks loose!



Ah yes the San Francisco of the East. Well as kooky as they are it seems they have managed to keep their death count surprisingly low compared to their neighbors.

BTW for my previous post. Dr Seuss was a Mass resident.
https://www.google.com/maps/@42.101...4!1s6T-PSxLCuTxi8qEHIBImjg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Ah yes the San Francisco of the East. Well as kooky as they are it seems they have managed to keep their death count surprisingly low compared to their neighbors.
> 
> BTW for my previous post. Dr Seuss was a Mass resident.
> https://www.google.com/maps/@42.101...4!1s6T-PSxLCuTxi8qEHIBImjg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656



Try pronouncing this crap!

Lake *Chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg* in Webster, MA, is the longest place name in the United States lol!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Try pronouncing this crap!
> 
> Lake *Chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg* in Webster, MA, is the longest place name in the United States lol!



Hey I bought one of these and highly recommend it.




So my pump is similar to the green one shown. However I'm not going to let the water rise that high to fully submerge it (that's just asking for leak problems). I have my LevelGuard tilted backwards at about 45 degrees. Works like a charm with NO moving parts to wear out (Hello sump pump manufactures with mechanical switches that fail)

I'm going to get a second one for my backup pump.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I'm going to get a second one for my backup pump.



That looks pretty good. I still have the old ball float and it worked great for 9 + 10 years and what actually happened was the clip holding the cable that the ball is on corroded before anything else! lol. So the pump, the float itself and everything else outlasted the small clip even though you would think it would be made out of stainless steel so it would last being submerged underwater for years. But out of all the ones I've used through the decades, this one was the only one where the clip went and I had about 1-1/2" of water in my studio. That wasn't fun.

The boat has a different style float switch than these conventional types of ball floats or anything else, although a sensor like the one you posted would be cool. It basically has a pedal-looking type of float switch for the sump pump. The reason is primarily that in a boat, you can't really wait until there's about 10"of water in the bilge LOL until you start pumping water out!  Yeah, that stuff needs to be outta there ASAP or you're very quickly in a world of hurt!

That's in on the bottom left, made by Rule and the sump pump also needs to be checked every time you go out. Part of daily checks but you can see that low profile is designed to trigger the second there's a few inches in the bilge.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> That looks pretty good. I still have the old ball float and it worked great for 9 + 10 years and what actually happened was the clip holding the cable that the ball is on corroded before anything else! lol. So the pump, the float itself and everything else outlasted the small clip even though you would think it would be made out of stainless steel so it would last being submerged underwater for years. But out of all the ones I've used through the decades, this one was the only one where the clip went and I had about 1-1/2" of water in my studio. That wasn't fun.
> 
> The boat has a different style float switch than these conventional types of ball floats or anything else, although a sensor like the one you posted would be cool. It basically has a pedal-looking type of float switch for the sump pump. The reason is primarily that in a boat, you can't really wait until there's about 10"of water in the bilge LOL until you start pumping water out!  Yeah, that stuff needs to be outta there ASAP or you're very quickly in a world of hurt!
> 
> That's in on the bottom left, made by Rule and the sump pump also needs to be checked every time you go out. Part of daily checks but you can see that low profile is designed to trigger the second there's a few inches in the bilge.
> 
> View attachment 634146



How does the pedal work on a rocking boat?? I assume if it is free to float up that means every time you crest a wave that thing is going to be bouncing.

So my pump has a metal bar on a seasaw connected to a float and the unit (basically like an up/down light switch). Worked awesome for about 8 years and then the switch wouldn't "click" anymore. Unfortunately the replacement switches I don't think are true OEM and only last about 2 years. The last one I only got a year out of it which is ridiculous. 

So now its solid-state for me. The pump itself is 15 years old.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> How does the pedal work on a rocking boat?? I assume if it is free to float up that means every time you crest a wave that thing is going to be bouncing.



So this is a better view for you as you can see all the parts and a better sense of its location which is essentially at the keel of the boat, the lowest part of the hull so that if and when the boat is breached and water starts getting in, the first thing that gets touched by that is the float switch made out of that pedal and functions the opposite way you would think a pedal functions. Typically you press down on the pedal (unless you're using a wah-wah pedal while you're playing Hendrix! , but I digress) and instead of stepping on the pedal and pushing it down, it's already pushed down and the force of the accumulating water raises the pedal until it makes the electrical connections make contact and when that happens, it triggers the Rule pump there next to the pedal with the round, red cover on it and the corrugated hose which extends right out the side of the boat's hull. So you can see because it's at the lowest point of the hull at the keel, it takes about 2-1/2" of water or so to push the pedal up enough to make contact. Since water is very difficult to keep out of the bilge anyway because of so many points of entry and rain etc., that 2-1/2" works out perfectly so that it doesn't go off all the time for any little bit of water and is really reserved for when there truly is a lot of water that indicates a breach of some sorts.









Hamartia Antidote said:


> So my pump has a metal bar on a seasaw connected to a float and the unit (basically like an up/down light switch). Worked awesome for about 8 years and then the switch wouldn't "click" anymore. Unfortunately the replacement switches I don't think are true OEM and only last about 2 years. The last one I only got a year out of it which is ridiculous.
> 
> So now its solid-state for me. The pump itself is 15 years old.



That's great. Yeah it's amazing how long they last and keep water out of them and it's mostly the stuff on the outside of them that break down first.

Did you know that under Massachusetts law, starting to sing the national anthem and not finishing it is punishable by a $100 fine?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> So this is a better view for you as you can see all the parts and a better sense of its location which is essentially at the keel of the boat, the lowest part of the hull so that if and when the boat is breached and water starts getting in, the first thing that gets touched by that is the float switch made out of that pedal and functions the opposite way you would think a pedal functions. Typically you press down on the pedal (unless you're using a wah-wah pedal while you're playing Hendrix! , but I digress) and instead of stepping on the pedal and pushing it down, it's already pushed down and the force of the accumulating water raises the pedal until it makes the electrical connections make contact and when that happens, it triggers the Rule pump there next to the pedal with the round, red cover on it and the corrugated hose which extends right out the side of the boat's hull. So you can see because it's at the lowest point of the hull at the keel, it takes about 2-1/2" of water or so to push the pedal up enough to make contact. Since water is very difficult to keep out of the bilge anyway because of so many points of entry and rain etc., that 2-1/2" works out perfectly so that it doesn't go off all the time for any little bit of water and is really reserved for when there truly is a lot of water that indicates a breach of some sorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's great. Yeah it's amazing how long they last and keep water out of them and it's mostly the stuff on the outside of them that break down first.
> 
> Did you know that under Massachusetts law, starting to sing the national anthem and not finishing it is punishable by a $100 fine?



That's a good sized engine! You going to put that in your Trans Am someday or vice versa?!

I wonder if they ever heard of the 1st Amendment? That law is going to be thrown out quick.

I guess it would be less likely that your port and starboard would jerk back and forth enough to have that pedal bounce up and down. Probably on a timer too where it was to be up for 2 seconds before the pump turns on.

So with all the trees waking up my sump pump has finally slowed to almost a stop. I've been running the hose out the window and moving it around the lawn for the last few weeks. The grass is very happy. Looking the best ever. Should be all set for today's sun.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> That's a good sized engine! You going to put that in your Trans Am someday or vice versa?!



LOL! No, definitely no need to do that, thank God! Even though I've changed engines (mostly V-8s) in the past and it's a PITA but not a huge deal, the older you get, the less you find yourself looking to do these kinds of project loool. And there's no need at all. The boat's engine is a marine engine Volvo Penta 8.1 Gi-J. Sounds fantastic and almost just like a muscle car. Plus it's naturally cooled instead of a closed cooling system with anti-freeze. It has a special impeller that pulls sea water and circulates that through the block and all other necessary items before quenching and exiting the exhaust. So it wouldn't work in a car without extensive modification and it's probably a bit too big to fit the TA. 






That small pedal for the sump pump float switch is spring-loaded, Ant. So it doesn't bounce around with the boat movements etc. The spring has just enough force to keep it down and not flopping but not enough to counter water level rising. When I check it to see if it's working alright during daily checks before we go out, I just lift it with one finger and make the connection.

The TA has it's own LS-1 and interestingly enough, because of low miles, I had an engine light come on about a year ago and so one weekend my son and I decided to take a look and things led us to under the intake manifold only to discover the intake bed plate was completely corroded!!! Couldn't believe it as it's pretty rare for something like this to happen. It basically turned to dust! Ever see anything like this?











I had to get online and look for a while to find a new replacement and it was one of the toughest things I've ever had to look for. Finally I went to my buddy's garage and he was able to find one for me. I had to clean it out and vacuum everything and be sure nothing went into the cylinders etc. The plate was 1/2" thick aluminum and to see this level of corrosion was insane. The only symptoms I had was an engine light because the O2 sensor finally got stuffed with dust from this stuff and the engine code was reading a faulty O2 sensor. So to get to it, you basically had to take off the intake manifold to get to the sensor and then baddabing! lol. My son was like "wuuuut the f--------!" lol

Once we cleaned it out enough to get a new O2 sensor in and the new plate bolted back on, there was more dust that came out from nooks and crannies that I had to vacuum a lot more and use blowing compressed air to remove as much of the dust that I couldn't reach.






It was a bit of a PITA but the intake manifold being plastic actually made things a bit easier than if it was aluminum since that might have attracted some of that corrosion and made it a much bigger operation than it already was. Then I put everything else back together and took advantage of the opportunity to clean the throttle body. It's amazing how this is really something that should be done a lot more frequently.






And clean the K&N filter at the same time. I'm sure you know those things have to be washed and oiled! 








Hamartia Antidote said:


> I wonder if they ever heard of the 1st Amendment? That law is going to be thrown out quick.



Same with forcing people to wear masks, no? I mean even if we all know that it's the best thing to do and should be done, there's a major conflict with the constitution when it comes to that and if I'm not mistaken, even under a pandemic situation, there are some legal steps that the govntms need to go through -- primarily passing a bill to put it into law -- that makes it mandatory law to wear masks, just like they had to go through to make seat belts mandatory.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> So with all the trees waking up my sump pump has finally slowed to almost a stop. I've been running the hose out the window and moving it around the lawn for the last few weeks. The grass is very happy. Looking the best ever. Should be all set for today's sun.


 
Nice. Funny because when we were exavating for the foundation on our addition in the back, I dug enough to make a basement workshop and ran into the water table but the good thing is that with all that diggind, we discovered an old, abandoned pipe that led to the original cesspool for the house LOL! So I stuck the piping for the sump pum to flow into that. It's been 20 years or so and Alhamdulilah so far so good!  The workshop/studio is probably around a foot, maybe a foot and a half below the water table, and so the sump-pump bucket is always full 3/4 of the way and placement of the pump is critical so that it's not pumping all the time. I installed perforated drain pipes around the perimeter and right down the middle (20'x20') all going to the sump bucket before I poured the concrete for the floor slab so the water that comes up, gets right into those pipes from all the perforation in them and straight into the bucket before they reach the radiant heating tubes. But even if they do get to the tubes, those are made out of heavy plastic so I doubt they'll ever be compromised by any moisture. But it is scary when the power goes out for any length of time as it doesn't take long for the water to overflow during certain times of the year, particularly end of winter/early spring when all the grounds are thawing out and adding to the water table level.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> LOL! No, definitely no need to do that, thank God! Even though I've changed engines (mostly V-8s) in the past and it's a PITA but not a huge deal, the older you get, the less you find yourself looking to do these kinds of project loool. And there's no need at all. The boat's engine is a marine engine Volvo Penta 8.1 Gi-J. Sounds fantastic and almost just like a muscle car. Plus it's naturally cooled instead of a closed cooling system with anti-freeze. It has a special impeller that pulls sea water and circulates that through the block and all other necessary items before quenching and exiting the exhaust. So it wouldn't work in a car without extensive modification and it's probably a bit too big to fit the TA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That small pedal for the sump pump float switch is spring-loaded, Ant. So it doesn't bounce around with the boat movements etc. The spring has just enough force to keep it down and not flopping but not enough to counter water level rising. When I check it to see if it's working alright during daily checks before we go out, I just lift it with one finger and make the connection.
> 
> The TA has it's own LS-1 and interestingly enough, because of low miles, I had an engine light come on about a year ago and so one weekend my son and I decided to take a look and things led us to under the intake manifold only to discover the intake bed plate was completely corroded!!! Couldn't believe it as it's pretty rare for something like this to happen. It basically turned to dust! Ever see anything like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to get online and look for a while to find a new replacement and it was one of the toughest things I've ever had to look for. Finally I went to my buddy's garage and he was able to find one for me. I had to clean it out and vacuum everything and be sure nothing went into the cylinders etc. The plate was 1/2" thick aluminum and to see this level of corrosion was insane. The only symptoms I had was an engine light because the O2 sensor finally got stuffed with dust from this stuff and the engine code was reading a faulty O2 sensor. So to get to it, you basically had to take off the intake manifold to get to the sensor and then baddabing! lol. My son was like "wuuuut the f--------!" lol
> 
> Once we cleaned it out enough to get a new O2 sensor in and the new plate bolted back on, there was more dust that came out from nooks and crannies that I had to vacuum a lot more and use blowing compressed air to remove as much of the dust that I couldn't reach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bit of a PITA but the intake manifold being plastic actually made things a bit easier than if it was aluminum since that might have attracted some of that corrosion and made it a much bigger operation than it already was. Then I put everything else back together and took advantage of the opportunity to clean the throttle body. It's amazing how this is really something that should be done a lot more frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And clean the K&N filter at the same time. I'm sure you know those things have to be washed and oiled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same with forcing people to wear masks, no? I mean even if we all know that it's the best thing to do and should be done, there's a major conflict with the constitution when it comes to that and if I'm not mistaken, even under a pandemic situation, there are some legal steps that the govntms need to go through -- primarily passing a bill to put it into law -- that makes it mandatory law to wear masks, just like they had to go through to make seat belts mandatory.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Funny because when we were exavating for the foundation on our addition in the back, I dug enough to make a basement workshop and ran into the water table but the good thing is that with all that diggind, we discovered an old, abandoned pipe that led to the original cesspool for the house LOL! So I stuck the piping for the sump pum to flow into that. It's been 20 years or so and Alhamdulilah so far so good!  The workshop/studio is probably around a foot, maybe a foot and a half below the water table, and so the sump-pump bucket is always full 3/4 of the way and placement of the pump is critical so that it's not pumping all the time. I installed perforated drain pipes around the perimeter and right down the middle (20'x20') all going to the sump bucket before I poured the concrete for the floor slab so the water that comes up, gets right into those pipes from all the perforation in them and straight into the bucket before they reach the radiant heating tubes. But even if they do get to the tubes, those are made out of heavy plastic so I doubt they'll ever be compromised by any moisture. But it is scary when the power goes out for any length of time as it doesn't take long for the water to overflow during certain times of the year, particularly end of winter/early spring when all the grounds are thawing out and adding to the water table level.



I have seen many LT1 engines taken apart but never any corrosion 1/1000 as bad as that LS1. WOW!!!!! You parking it on the bow of your boat while fishing??

Ah the K&N type soaked in oil. I always wondered how that could possibly work. I assume air isn't bubbling through actual liquid but dirt is just sticking to it as snakes through.

Oh I hear you about being a bit uneasy if the power goes out.

Thinking about doing a battery backup.

The problem with most battery backup systems is they use a tiny plastic pump that is under powered and not 110v. So it may not be able to suck the water out fast enough.

This systems allows you to plug in your regular powerful pump.





Although I've also heard stories about other 110v backup systems where if the marine batteries die (even with trickling) your regular backup pump won't work even if the power is *on*. UGH! Well now we see why having two pumps is a necessity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> I had an engine light come on about a year ago and so one weekend my son and I decided to take a look and things led us to under the intake manifold only to discover the intake bed plate was completely corroded!!! Couldn't believe it as it's pretty rare for something like this to happen. It basically turned to dust! Ever see anything like this?



Damn dude..... wow


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I have seen many LT1 engines taken apart but never any corrosion 1/1000 as bad as that LS1. WOW!!!!! You parking it on the bow of your boat while fishing??



You know, it is 20 years old and only has 35K miles on it. It spent most of the winters inside a heated building but the last 5 seasons it's been just under it's cover. So that might have something to do with it but either way, if that's the worst that happens to it in 20 years, I'll take it any day. It didn't even affect the performance of the car whatsoever. Only thing was the engine light showing up because of the O2 sensor.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Ah the K&N type soaked in oil. I always wondered how that could possibly work. I assume air isn't bubbling through actual liquid but dirt is just sticking to it as snakes through.



Yep, the oil helps attract the shtuff so that you can wash it and recycle it. Works great.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Oh I hear you about being a bit uneasy if the power goes out.



Luckily we're in a half commercial half residential zoned area, so when the power goes out, they always make it a priority to get it back up and going. I think the longest it's been out was 4 hours when one of the transformers just blew up.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> This systems allows you to plug in you regular powerful pump.



I like that a lot. Yep, anything under 110vlt is probably not that powerful and 12vlt will eat up your battery for sure, just like you mentioned. Best thing to have is a generator. You can't beat that especially if you live in a high risk power outage area because of trees etc.



Nilgiri said:


> Damn dude..... wow



Just another incident in this kid's life, lol. It was a relatively easy fix, though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> You know, it is 20 years old and only has 35K miles on it. It spent most of the winters inside a heated building but the last 5 seasons it's been just under it's cover. So that might have something to do with it but either way, if that's the worst that happens to it in 20 years, I'll take it any day. It didn't even affect the performance of the car whatsoever. Only thing was the engine light showing up because of the O2 sensor.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the oil helps attract the shtuff so that you can wash it and recycle it. Works great.
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily we're in a half commercial half residential zoned area, so when the power goes out, they always make it a priority to get it back up and going. I think the longest it's been out was 4 hours when one of the transformers just blew up.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that a lot. Yep, anything under 110vlt is probably not that powerful and 12vlt will eat up your battery for sure, just like you mentioned. Best thing to have is a generator. You can't beat that especially if you live in a high risk power outage area because of trees etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Just another incident in this kid's life, lol. It was a relatively easy fix, though.



So I'm watching this video




This is almost 500 miles away in Virginia but doesn't it look like it's in our own backyard (although it seems they don't have frost heaves cracking the streets). This could be a ride through a New England town. Funny how that is.





They even have fake shutters on the sides of the windows!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> So I'm watching this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is almost 500 miles away in Virginia but doesn't it look like it's in our own backyard (although it seems they don't have frost heaves cracking the streets). This could be a ride through a New England town. Funny how that is.
> 
> View attachment 635547
> 
> They even have fake shutters on the sides of the windows!!



That does look like one of our town anywhere in suburbia for sure. Between the architecture and the greenery, it's hardly any different, you're right.

That Tesla autopilot software either sucks big time or is just in an experimental phase? It was also hard to tell with that guy having his hands on the wheel most of the time since he didn't trust it.

Here's a Gomig autopilot display lol on I-95 a couple of days ago. Doing about 87 mph and just cruising past everyone.



https://imgur.com/JQZ6WRO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> That does look like one of our town anywhere in suburbia for sure. Between the architecture and the greenery, it's hardly any different, you're right.



I figured as a home builder you'd laugh at the shutters.
Even in new homes after workable shutters have been gone a long time it's still basically a New England charm requirement.



Gomig-21 said:


> That Tesla autopilot software either sucks big time or is just in an experimental phase? It was also hard to tell with that guy having his hands on the wheel most of the time since he didn't trust it.



You need to keep your hands on the wheel or it will start beeping at you.



Gomig-21 said:


> https://imgur.com/JQZ6WRO


What..no sound!! Aw!! 
I wonder if the Burlington Mall is empty.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I figured as a home builder you'd laugh at the shutters.
> Even in new homes after workable shutters have been gone a long time it's still basically a New England charm requirement.



I haven't seen working shutters on the exterior in a very long time. Last time I did a major restoration on an old Victorian in Somerville over 20 years ago had working shutters on the outside. Now it seems we do them mostly on the inside.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> You need to keep your hands on the wheel or it will start beeping at you.



It really missed some of those turns and seems like it's more of a stressful operation than just driving normally. Is it still being tested? 



Hamartia Antidote said:


> What..no sound!! Aw!!
> I wonder if the Burlington Mall is empty.



Not sure why the revving V-8 in 6th gear at 1800 RPMs didn't come through? Once I uploaded the video on Imgur, I lost the sound. Weird. I'll have a better one done and then upload it on YouTube and it'll keep the sound. Some of the Mavic-Pro drone videos on water came out pretty good. Funny how you recognized where that was lol. That was actually A LOT busier on 95 that I've seen it in the last 3 months.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> I haven't seen working shutters on the exterior in a very long time. Last time I did a major restoration on an old Victorian in Somerville over 20 years ago had working shutters on the outside. Now it seems we do them mostly on the inside.



Well I always grin a bit thinking of how traditions linger long after their usefulness. Hurricane shutters are a bygone era. Although the Germans take shutters to an EXTREME.





 Just wow..upstairs too 
This reminds me of the scene from "Forbidden Planet" when Morbious flips the switch to cover the windows when the invisible id monster approaches.



Speaking of windows I have regular double paned ones with muntins added in the middle so it looks like the old multi-pane windows of yesteryear.








Gomig-21 said:


> It really missed some of those turns and seems like it's more of a stressful operation than just driving normally. Is it still being tested?.



Yep, still being tested by thousands of Tesla owners. No word when you can jump in the back and have a nap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

continued from above post




40:42 Forbidden Planet


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> 40:42 Forbidden Planet



i thought that was some kind of prono flick or something with a title like that LOL!
What the hell is Nilgiri banned again for? That guy is about as harmless as they come yet he manages to get himself banned quite often. What infractions is he committing? Bizarre.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> i thought that was some kind of prono flick or something with a title like that LOL!
> What the hell is Nilgiri banned again for? That guy is about as harmless as they come yet he manages to get himself banned quite often. What infractions is he committing? Bizarre.



Oh he always gets himself banned. My guess some flame thread with a Pakistani or Chinese member.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Oh he always gets himself banned. My guess some flame thread with a Pakistani or Chinese member.



Crazy. He does get a little testy every once in a while lol. But then I can't blame him. The Indian fellas take about as much abuse on this site than anyone else.

BTW, did you catch this crap that happened yesterday?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266530238495887361


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Crazy. He does get a little testy every once in a while lol. But then I can't blame him. The Indian fellas take about as much abuse on this site than anyone else.
> 
> BTW, did you catch this crap that happened yesterday?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266530238495887361



I can't remember any Boston Police shooting incidents lately.
I think this guys death made some news and this was in ritzy Chestnut Hill

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225904337710469121

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I can't remember any Boston Police shooting incidents lately.
> I think this guys death made some news and this was in ritzy Chestnut Hill
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225904337710469121



This guy definitely looks like the type you want to invite to your backyard family barbecue and hang out with your kids etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

So Ant, did you catch any of the fly-overs during the lock-down? All the big cities (I guess we weren't big enough for either the Blue Angels or the Thunderbirds! lol) got a flyover by one or both of them. Seeing both groups flying one behind the other is something pretty unique that I don't recall reading it happening any other time in their history. We ended up getting the 4 F-15s out of Westover AFB and they did a rather obscure fly-by over Boston, mostly coming from the harbor and following the Charles River over Cambridge and to the west. I didn't see them but did you?

This was also filmed during one of those flybys and this must've been one of the 2-seater F/A-18s and the guy in the back filming and certainly not the pilot loool (I think he has to concentrate of other more important things ) since it doesn't appear to be a 360* camera or it would be a bit steadier and their movements are much more mechanical and have a wide-angle look as well. This is probably a hand-held GoPro or something but, bottom line is they must be in prime shape which is weird to be already there at this early stage of the season. Typically they start at 3 feet apart and by mid-way through the season, they've tightened the space to the 18" they strive for but this already looks like they're there LOL! This is definitely some anti-nerve wracking stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> So Ant, did you catch any of the fly-overs during the lock-down? All the big cities (I guess we weren't big enough for either the Blue Angels or the Thunderbirds! lol) got a flyover by one or both of them. Seeing both groups flying one behind the other is something pretty unique that I don't recall reading it happening any other time in their history. We ended up getting the 4 F-15s out of Westover AFB and they did a rather obscure fly-by over Boston, mostly coming from the harbor and following the Charles River over Cambridge and to the west. I didn't see them but did you?
> 
> This was also filmed during one of those flybys and this must've been one of the 2-seater F/A-18s and the guy in the back filming and certainly not the pilot loool (I think he has to concentrate of other more important things ) since it doesn't appear to be a 360* camera or it would be a bit steadier and their movements are much more mechanical and have a wide-angle look as well. This is probably a hand-held GoPro or something but, bottom line is they must be in prime shape which is weird to be already there at this early stage of the season. Typically they start at 3 feet apart and by mid-way through the season, they've tightened the space to the 18" they strive for but this already looks like they're there LOL! This is definitely some anti-nerve wracking stuff.



I was staying in Boston from Tuesday-Saturday and didn't know about it. Even had the news on in the background and didn't hear a peep about it.

I have to say I don't miss living in Boston. I nearly ran somebody down at around 10pm Wednesday. Guy walked out from between two parked cars right in front of me wearing all dark clothes. I only saw him when he was just a few feet from my front bumper. I slammed on the brakes, swerved and missed him by just inches. My right mirror probably missed him by millimeters. Looked in the rear-view and he kept walking like nothing happened. Not even a blip on his radar. Geez!! He doesn't know how lucky he was.

I'm back in the suburbs...and everybody's cars are in their driveways. Nobody casually walks across the road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> So Ant,



https://www.wcvb.com/article/list-massachusetts-covid-19-long-term-care-home-deaths/32761174

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

https://nypost.com/2020/06/11/sopranos-creator-accidentally-spoils-final-scene/
*Did Tony Soprano die? ‘Sopranos’ creator accidentally spoils final scene*
Unfortunately RIP Tony S.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I was staying in Boston from Tuesday-Saturday and didn't know about it. Even had the news on in the background and didn't hear a peep about it.
> 
> I have to say I don't miss living in Boston. I nearly ran somebody down at around 10pm Wednesday. Guy walked out from between two parked cars right in front of me wearing all dark clothes. I only saw him when he was just a few feet from my front bumper. I slammed on the brakes, swerved and missed him by just inches. My right mirror probably missed him by millimeters. Looked in the rear-view and he kept walking like nothing happened. Not even a blip on his radar. Geez!! He doesn't know how lucky he was.
> 
> I'm back in the suburbs...and everybody's cars are in their driveways. Nobody casually walks across the road.



Good for you! Wow the temps have been brutal the last couple of days into today and tomorrow. Gonna be some hot ones out there.

I got a pic of an Aston Martin cutting in front of me and flying on 93 I'll post later. Pretty cool looking car that at first I thought was a Ferrari Spider but then there were some differences that didn't match neither was the horse emblem anywhere to be seen. Then it dawned on me. Just gotta upload the pic later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

By far i think the best thing to come out of America is it's branding and marketing. Well maybe it's not the best bit of America but certainly it's greatest strengths. Coca-Cola, McDonalds, Apple, all incredible examples of American brands and marketing. America is marketed and branded in the same way. Everyone wants to see New York and LA, people across the world listen to your music, watch your films - it's an incredible effort to gain that influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Good for you! Wow the temps have been brutal the last couple of days into today and tomorrow. Gonna be some hot ones out there.
> 
> I got a pic of an Aston Martin cutting in front of me and flying on 93 I'll post later. Pretty cool looking car that at first I thought was a Ferrari Spider but then there were some differences that didn't match neither was the horse emblem anywhere to be seen. Then it dawned on me. Just gotta upload the pic later.



5 days ago 10PM again in Boston now backing into the driveway. As I was halfway across the sidewalk a runner darted by...just couldn't wait those precious few seconds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> 5 days ago 10PM again in Boston now backing into the driveway. As I was halfway across the sidewalk a runner darted by...just couldn't wait those precious few seconds.



lol! That happens so frequently it's crazy. And they don't even confront you, right? They just give you a dirty look as if it's completely your fault and keep going.

Just yesterday, again in the people's republic of Cambridge loool, I unloaded a huge piece of EPDM membrane off my truck onto a two-wheeler and rolled it around the corner where I was parked on the side street and because I had my mind on getting that super heavy material that was burning hot from sitting in the truck bed exposed to the sun by the time I got there and wheeling it around the corner that I forgot to put my mask on. As soon as I turned the corner, some Harvard chick walking her mutt looked at me and grabbed her mask trying to adjust it so there's no openings on the sides and gave me a wicked dirty look LOL! I felt like telling her "oh please, stop being so dramatic you fool" but I just laughed at her and kept walking. She knew she was being a donkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> lol! That happens so frequently it's crazy. And they don't even confront you, right? They just give you a dirty look as if it's completely your fault and keep going.
> 
> Just yesterday, again in the people's republic of Cambridge loool, I unloaded a huge piece of EPDM membrane off my truck onto a two-wheeler and rolled it around the corner where I was parked on the side street and because I had my mind on getting that super heavy material that was burning hot from sitting in the truck bed exposed to the sun by the time I got there and wheeling it around the corner that I forgot to put my mask on. As soon as I turned the corner, some Harvard chick walking her mutt looked at me and grabbed her mask trying to adjust it so there's no openings on the sides and gave me a wicked dirty look LOL! I felt like telling her "oh please, stop being so dramatic you fool" but I just laughed at her and kept walking. She knew she was being a donkey.



I had left my mask in the car and a big 18 wheeler truck came down the road and pulled down some of the wires. The cops and firemen were there in 2 minutes. I wanted to run out and move my car in case they blocked the ends of the road and waited all day for the utility companies. Didn't want to get dirty looks. Cops weren't wearing masks BTW. Luckily they seemed to fix it quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I had left my mask in the car and a big 18 wheeler truck came down the road and pulled down some of the wires. The cops and firemen were there in 2 minutes. I wanted to run out and move my car in case they blocked the ends of the road and waited all day for the utility companies. Didn't want to get dirty looks. Cops weren't wearing masks BTW. Luckily they seemed to fix it quickly.



Interesting. Most cops in the city and close suburbs are wearing masks, at least from what I've been seeing but I noticed staties aren't, those arrogant bastards. lol.

Anyway, happy father's day to you and to @VCheng and any other fathers out there. I would wish it to Nilgiri but 2 things interfere with that. 1) Don't know if he's a dad yet or not and 2) he managed to get himself banned again! lol. It's tough for Indians on this board, there's no question about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> Interesting. Most cops in the city and close suburbs are wearing masks, at least from what I've been seeing but I noticed staties aren't, those arrogant bastards. lol.
> 
> Anyway, happy father's day to you and to @VCheng and any other fathers out there. I would wish it to Nilgiri but 2 things interfere with that. 1) Don't know if he's a dad yet or not and 2) he managed to get himself banned again! lol. It's tough for Indians on this board, there's no question about that.



Happy Father's Day to all who qualify indeed!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Kind of interesting seeing how things change and maybe what stays the same.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwg24RXEUwizpYNvHlG_Jgw/videos

*Christmas Eve, 1965: A Day in the Life of an 11-Year Old (phone booths, glass straws, Polaroid)*








*The Pleasures And Treasures Of The 1960s*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Kind of interesting seeing how things change and maybe what stays the same.



That's great, I had the same bike! Got it for my 7th B-day and it was souped up! Same memories of similar TVs with antennas like that, no google of course and no cell phone lmao. BB gun, favorite shows on TV but we obviously never celebrated Christmas being a Muslim family but many of my friends did. My older brothers were into the Beatles at the time. The way that guy narrated with the text was pretty cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> That's great, I had the same bike! Got it for my 7th B-day and it was souped up! Same memories of similar TVs with antennas like that, no google of course and no cell phone lmao. BB gun, favorite shows on TV but we obviously never celebrated Christmas being a Muslim family but many of my friends did. My older brothers were into the Beatles at the time. The way that guy narrated with the text was pretty cool.



LOL! Awesome. I'll have to search for my bike.
There was an A&P in Newton Corner and along Fresh Pond Parkway in Cambridge. The Woolworth's in Brighton Center had a lunch counter (sat there but never ordered). Of course the Dorchester Neponset Drive-in was THE place to go for a movie.

The rabbit ears antennas were a perpetual headache. When we spliced in the Atari 2600 output through the antenna connection "snow" became an even bigger problem. My father hated it.






There's a HUGE list of videos here...lots of great stuff.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwg24RXEUwizpYNvHlG_Jgw/videos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

*1952 Day In The Life Of A 1950's Small Town*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American Inventors/Inventions

Invention: *Cash register* (1883)




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cash_register

Inventor: *James Jacob Ritty



*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Ritty



Invention: *Electric cash register* (1906)





Inventor: *Charles F. Kettering* (at National Cash Register aka NCR)




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_F._Kettering

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American Inventions/Inventors

Invention: *Portable electric vacuum cleaner* (1908)





Inventor: *James M. Spangler*




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_M._Spangler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Hamartia Antidote said:


> *1952 Day In The Life Of A 1950's Small Town*


Back in the days when the US was on a steep ascent ... gone are those days now


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American Inventors/Inventions

Invention: *Automatic popup toaster *(1919)*




*
Inventor:* Charles Strite



*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Strite

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Good stuff, Ant. How about this, here? MA is number one.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276274213528231937

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventors/Inventions

Invention: *Home Video Game console *(released 1972 with "Pong")




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnavox_Odyssey




This is funny to watch. Also notice he has to hand rotate the question score.



Inventor: *Ralph H. Baer*




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ralph_H._Baer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventions/Inventors

Invention: *Post-It Note* (1977)




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-it_Note

Inventor: *Arthur Fry* & *Spencer Silver *a*t 3M*




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arthur_Fry
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spencer_Silver

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Gomig-21

Did a small renovation many many years ago for the guy who invented the pop-out cooking thermostat! I think it was the one that went into the frying pan or something like that. Anyway, they lived on Mount Vernon street on Beacon Hill and as you can imagine, it takes a certain financially suited individual to own any of that property loool. And this was almost 30 years ago and they were very old back then, but I'll never forget leaving at the end and loading up and the wife cam out with a stack or hundreds and she gave us all a tip with that stack lool! Good times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

So Ant, we lost the GOAT which was an unfathomable event that the cheap bastard that is Robert Kraft was so worried about staying under the salary cap that he let Tom Brady go. TOM BRADY!!!! I think we were all in a state of shock because we certainly didn't anticipate it happening like that at all and figured they would eventually work something out. Then we find out he's going to the Tamp Bay Buccaneers for the next 2 years?!?! That was like WTF!?

So yesterday they signed Super Man in Cam Newton from the Carolina Panthers which I guess is better than Jared Stidham. Defnitely more exciting, anyway. Can he win the Super Bowl under the tutelage of Bill Bellichick? How will Brady make out in Tampa Bay? Should be interesting now, anyway.

BTW,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277648021514117120

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> So Ant, we lost the GOAT which was an unfathomable event that the cheap bastard that is Robert Kraft was so worried about staying under the salary cap that he let Tom Brady go. TOM BRADY!!!! I think we were all in a state of shock because we certainly didn't anticipate it happening like that at all and figured they would eventually work something out. Then we find out he's going to the Tamp Bay Buccaneers for the next 2 years?!?! That was like WTF!?
> 
> So yesterday they signed Super Man in Cam Newton from the Carolina Panthers which I guess is better than Jared Stidham. Defnitely more exciting, anyway. Can he win the Super Bowl under the tutelage of Bill Bellichick? How will Brady make out in Tampa Bay? Should be interesting now, anyway.
> 
> BTW,
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277648021514117120




So Cam seems to be Mr. Injury. But to be fair his defensive protection sucked. However so was his offensive running strategy of "getting quickly decked by a hit" instead of "quickly hitting the deck". ugh!





Cam 2-0 against Brady. Lots of him trying to get injured running in this video.

Not sure what to make of it. Maybe if he finally gets protection and skips the midfield sight-seeing he may be very dangerous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

*The US electrical system is not 120V*

test





*Why the U.S. uses a different voltage than some countries ( the electric war )*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> *The US electrical system is not 120V*
> 
> test



Even as a builder who's put up a few new structures and done countless renovations where 100 amp services were upgraded to 200 amps as well as adding sub-panels because of the needed additional circuits and all that, and I still get a headache when I try to make sense of half of that crap! lol. But he is right in that 120 is certainly safer than 240. Funny thing is that even though this guy in the video is getting readings higher than 120 and 240 at the breakers, we tend to call them 110 and 220 instead of 120 and 240. All these decades I've never understood why that was. I'll have to ask my electrician.

Speaking of those guys, I feel for them since they came out with arc-fault breakers as code on certain circuits because they're so sensitive they trip constantly because of all the new fixtures and appliances have so much circuitry in them that they create arching of some sort. So they constantly get call-backs because homeowners with fancy microwaves with drawer warmers and things of that sort are constantly tripping these arc-fault breakers. And not only that, the electrical codes are constantly changing because of all these newly introduced appliances and fixtures and people actually getting hurt and fires happening that they constantly have to go and get continued education for their licenses. Things are always changing in the electrical world much more than with plumbing, HVAC or even for us in the building industry and we have much more things to deal with. Most of our stuff is insulation related because of the energy codes changing as well as safety rules. My last class, the first half was all about old safety refreshing material as well as new safety codes and the 2nd half was all about insulation values.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Even as a builder who's put up a few new structures and done countless renovations where 100 amp services were upgraded to 200 amps as well as adding sub-panels because of the needed additional circuits and all that, and I still get a headache when I try to make sense of half of that crap! lol.



So I have a question 

Since we both deal with 1880's houses. I assume you only have (or had) a handful of circuits and a small electrical box (I still remember screw in fuses). Your wires are probably stiff heavy gauge but asbestos wrapped leading to 2 pronger outlets (no ground).

Do you recommend ripping it out and replacing with flimsy (but nicely wrapped) wiring with a ground using twice the circuits or just suffer with 3 prong adapters all over the place?


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> So I have a question
> 
> Since we both deal with 1880's houses. I assume you only have (or had) a handful of circuits and a small electrical box (I still remember screw in fuses). Your wires are probably stiff heavy gauge but asbestos wrapped leading to 2 pronger outlets (no ground).
> 
> Do you recommend ripping it out and replacing with flimsy (but nicely wrapped) wiring with a ground using twice the circuits or just suffer with 3 prong adapters all over the place?



Oh gosh yeah, replace everything. That's what I did. I replaced the old panel (which incidentally was a 100amp service cuz the previous homeowner had already upgraded the old fusebox panel) and installed a new, 200 amp panel in the existing house as well as a 2nd one in the new addition I put in the back so I have extra circuits if needed. But yeah, if you can deal with all the rewiring and patching of all the holes they'll need to do to run new wires and probably around the old outlets (boxes) and paint and all that, well worth it. Plus you can then hard-wire all your smoke and carbon mono detectors, unless you've already done that.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Oh gosh yeah, replace everything. That's what I did. I replaced the old panel (which incidentally was a 100amp service cuz the previous homeowner had already upgraded the old fusebox panel) and installed a new, 200 amp panel in the existing house as well as a 2nd one in the new addition I put in the back so I have extra circuits if needed. But yeah, if you can deal with all the rewiring and patching of all the holes they'll need to do to run new wires and probably around the old outlets (boxes) and paint and all that, well worth it. Plus you can then hard-wire all your smoke and carbon mono detectors, unless you've already done that.



The only thing done to the 1880's two family house was to modernize the kitchens (including wiring) and installing only a handful of modern wiring outlets in key places (like near tvs). GFCI in only 2 bathrooms. Otherwise 90% of the house is still the old wiring sharing two circuits on each side. Plus it has hurricane walls (diagonal reinforcement beams) so it may not be easy to fish new wires through the old paths (although no insulation). Luckily forced-air was added in the 1930's but only one side has central air. We also trenched out the old lead water pipes connecting to the street. 

As for my new house in the 'burbs. Every room has its own circuit with 3 prongers. Have fire alarms hard-wired. GFCI in all bathrooms and outside. Walls full of insulation and wrapped. 2 zone HVAC. Double paned windows. Glass gas fireplace. Granite. No carpeting anywhere. Ethernet and coaxial. I had enough of living in and old house. Miss the high ceilings though (needed back then due to natural gas chandeliers).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American Inventions/Inventors

Invention: *Opticom [Traffic* *signal* *preemption] *(1966)





*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opticom_System
Traffic signal preemption* (also called *traffic signal prioritization*) is a type of system that allows the normal operation of traffic lights to be preempted. The most common use of these systems is to manipulate traffic signals in the path of an emergency vehicle, halting conflicting traffic and allowing the emergency vehicle right-of-way, to help reduce response times and enhance traffic safety

Inventor: *Light Energy Systems/Global Traffic Technologies (GTT)*






https://www.gtt.com/opticom-50-years/
*Celebrating 50 Years of Opticom Traffic Signal Priority Technology*




*2018 marks 50 years since Opticom was made commercially available; GTT is celebrating its past and inspiring the future with new approaches to change the way cities move*

1968: the year of the Apollo 8’s first manned orbit around the moon; the year the Beatles recorded ‘Hey Jude’; the year the first automated bank teller machine was installed in the United States; and the year when the average cost of a new house was less than $15,000.

Another impactful technology debuted in 1968: Opticom™ priority control for traffic signals. It’s been helping emergency responders get help to where it’s needed more quickly and safely ever since.

Opticom is the flagship product of Global Traffic Technologies, LLC (GTT), based in St. Paul, Minnesota. The basic concept is straightforward: an Opticom-equipped vehicle sends a signal to a traffic light and requests a green light in the direction the vehicle is traveling.

While the idea seems simple, decades of partnering with cities around the world has led to countless innovations and refinements that make Opticom the industry-leading signal priority solution, GTT president Jason Lund said.

“Opticom has a rich history of innovation,” Lund said. “That legacy inspires us to continue to evolve and solve our customers’ problems as their needs change.”

*‘A powerful tool’*

There are two main Opticom variants deployed in cities today: Opticom Emergency Vehicle Preemption (EVP) provides a green light for emergency vehicles to get them swiftly and safely through traffic signals; and Opticom Transit Signal Priority (TSP) allows transit and traffic managers to give public transit vehicles green light priority when requested, to ensure schedule adherence and system optimization. Opticom is also used to give priority to public works vehicles – including snow plows – and other municipal or VIP motorcades.

However, the majority of Opticom installations are for emergency vehicles. Over the past five decades, Opticom has helped to save countless lives, Lund said.

“Opticom is a powerful tool for first responders – it not only helps to protect those responding to emergencies, but also increases the chance of a better outcome for victims and patients,” Lund said.

United States Federal Highway Administration studies have shown that EVP can reduce emergency vehicle crash rates by up to 70 percent and can improve response times by up to 25 percent. Those types of improvements are essential considering that vehicle crashes were the second leading cause of fatal firefighter injuries in 2016, according to a 2017 report from the U.S. Fire Administration. And, if a response team can arrive in 3 minutes instead of 4, it can mean the difference between life and death for a cardiac patient, for example.

The benefits to transit riders might seem less serious, but having reliable, efficient transit enabled by Opticom signal priority can have profound effect on people’s well-being, Lund said.

“Imagine having an extra 10 or 15 minutes to spend with your family every day,” Lund said. “There’s comfort in knowing that your bus will be on time when you’re trying to get to and from work or school.”

Transit signal priority can reduce delays by up to 40 percent and improve travel times by up to 20 percent, according to a report from the U.S. Department of Transportation.

On a technical level, the underlying technology for Opticom started out as light-based, where either strobe or IR flashes were used to request a green light. The second-generation of Opticom uses GPS for location and radio for communications to make requests. While first and second-generation offerings are widely deployed today, many cities considering “Smart City” initiatives are moving toward the third-generation of Opticom: a software-based deployment that centralizes the decision-making, whether in the cloud or on a customer’s server, taking advantage of existing vehicle computers, cellular communications, fiber optics and other infrastructure investments already made.



*Opticom origins*
Despite becoming more commercially available fifty years ago, the Opticom story began a few years prior to 1968.

Engineer William Long developed the initial Opticom technology in 1965, according to historical documents. Long used his experience with military developments on ship-to-ship optical communication devices to start to envision a way to remotely control traffic signals.

As part of Light Energy Systems, Inc. (LES), Long traveled the United States with colleague G. Wayne King demonstrating the Mark I and II Opticom units. The first sale of an Opticom system was to Buena Park, Calif. in June 1966.

The acquisition of LES by 3M in July 1968 led to a greater commercialization of Opticom. As part of 3M’s portfolio, Opticom developed significantly, benefitting from increased exposure and resources.

Just outside of the 3M corporate headquarters, Opticom was installed at intersections around St. Paul, Minnesota and in the vehicles of the St. Paul Police Department, which quickly saw the value in emergency vehicle preemption.

Retired St. Paul Police Department senior commander Edward Steenberg recalled 3M marketing the product to other departments by hosting them at their campus. Steenberg said he’d take the visiting officers out to lunch in his Opticom-equipped car.

“I’d drive them through St. Paul and they’d see nothing but green lights,” Steenberg said.

Beyond St. Paul, 3M began worldwide promotion and distribution throughout its Intelligent Transportation Systems business. In November of 1969, _Popular Science_ magazine published a feature titled ‘Fire Engine Has Built-In Traffic Cop’, promoting Opticom’s features and functionality. The article notes that several cities were already using the technology and that number continued to grow as 3M promoted the pioneering product. In 2007, 3M divested the Opticom technology and GTT was formed, dedicating more focused investment and development towards the Opticom solutions.


*An optimistic future*
GTT is now firmly looking to the future, while celebrating its 50-year legacy, Lund said.

“We’re determined to continue pioneering new solutions, just like Opticom’s creators did all those years ago,” Lund said. “To that end, our vision is to provide a clear path to greater mobility by empowering people to get from where they are to where they want to be with smart solutions designed to solve and evolve.”

The term “Smart City” has gained popularity in recent years and covers a wide range of technologies that try to optimize everything from power grids and water systems to transportation, health care and communication networks. GTT is well-positioned to be a leader in the smart cities space, particularly in connected vehicle applications, Lund said.

“Opticom was one of the very first vehicle-to-infrastructure – V2I – communications technologies,” Lund said. “Because of that pioneering legacy, we see Opticom helping to change the way entire cities move. It’s not just preemption and priority, but a more holistic approach to how all people and goods move throughout a city.”

To that end, GTT has made significant investments to develop cloud-based tools that will help cities gain valuable insights into how traffic flows within a city. Those insights, combined with other data sources and tools, can give cities more control and the ability to solve their mobility challenges.

“Opticom has come a long way in 50 years,” Lund said. “And I want to thank everyone who has worked to make Opticom what it is today. We all look forward to working with our current customers and partners and welcoming new ones as Opticom continues to evolve.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Happy 4th July






My peace and prosperity be with you all

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> The only thing done to the 1880's two family house was to modernize the kitchens (including wiring) and installing only a handful of modern wiring outlets in key places (like near tvs). GFCI in only 2 bathrooms. Otherwise 90% of the house is still the old wiring sharing two circuits on each side. Plus it has hurricane walls (diagonal reinforcement beams) so it may not be easy to fish new wires through the old paths (although no insulation). Luckily forced-air was added in the 1930's but only one side has central air. We also trenched out the old lead water pipes connecting to the street.
> 
> As for my new house in the 'burbs. Every room has its own circuit with 3 prongers. Have fire alarms hard-wired. GFCI in all bathrooms and outside. Walls full of insulation and wrapped. 2 zone HVAC. Double paned windows. Glass gas fireplace. Granite. No carpeting anywhere. Ethernet and coaxial. I had enough of living in and old house. Miss the high ceilings though (needed back then due to natural gas chandeliers).



Ah, I see. You were talking about the old two-family mom & pops have that you grew up in. In that case, I'd just leave it unless upgrading would add immediate value to a sale that your parents are thinking of doing.

BTW, the great whites are coming into Cape Cod with a furry! I constantly check Sharktivity to see if there are any sightings and half the beaches along the eastern coast of the cape have shark warnings. They're out like crazy to the point there was a sighting right here in my neck of the woods about 2 weeks ago LOL! Fun fun fun. We're yet to see one off the boat but we plan on another trip to Chatham in late August/early September as the numbers are at their peak then & there and we'll trailer the boat and spend a couple of days there. We'll also do some scouting and recon with the drone which works great.

Last time we were down there in 2015, we didn't see any unfortunately but I have a good feeling about this year. This was taken right off Nauset Beach in 2015 lol.






Speaking of your cool and very informative inventions posts. Funny I never knew the microwave was invented in our state!? There's some really cool stuff on this list.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279407112892887040

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> I constantly check Sharktivity to see if there are any sightings







Suddenly a picture of GoMig fighting off a giant squid pops into my mind


I spotted the Chocolate Chip cookie thing yesterday because I have to drive to Whitman and I did a "Oh God yet another *M&W* town in Massachusetts that I never heard of and have no clue where it is". Saw *W*hitman's link on wiki and the second sentence mentions the cookies.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitman,_Massachusetts

I had to lookup *M*illbury a few months ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Suddenly a picture of GoMig fighting off a giant squid pops into my mind



Hahaha, maybe in my younger days, bro. Honest to God Almighty I feel old as a mother #%$^*#)!!! I've worked hard with my hands for 36 years bro and I'm 54 now and granted I push my finger and point and order insturctions more in the past 8 years or so but I still get down and dirty every once in a while and when I do, I pay the price dearly! So when I'm out on the boat, I try to lower the physical aspect as much as possible and keep it all about relaxation.

Heck man, 3 weeks ago I was brushing my teeth, listen to this crap, and the kids are bouncing around and chaos going on in the house and the cat is meowing constantly because he wants to be fed the spoiled little brat and I'm just starting to lose it and suddenly the toothpaste or something caused me to gag and cough and I pulled a muscle in my back and went straight down, bro! I was on the tile floor, Ant. I couldn't even get up, bro. It was so painful and debilitating I couldn't even walk down the stairs. My wife had to help me lay down in the bed which was so friggin painful that I knew getting back out of the bed would be even worst and sure enough, I couldn't get out of bed for about 10 hours. I had to have pain medication up the wazoo just to take the edge off. 

I ended up being like that for about a week. I tore a muscle in my twenties and never had surgery to repair it and it turned into cartilage and what happens is once every 20 years (that was the last time the same thing happened to me at work when I bent down to pick up a tool box and pop) the cartilage stretched or snaps and swells up against the disc and this is the result. sucks ***.

Anyway, not sure why I got into that rant lol. Oh yeah, your rendition of me being some giant octopus killer lol!
I came to post this from the UAE celebrating the 4th. Pretty cool of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> I'm 54 now



I'm only a year behind you bro.

Slid on my first-to-second floor stairs a few years ago and thought for sure I had spine damage. Ended up working at home for a month. Was sore for months. Realized that the days of simply getting up and shrugging things off are over.

Used to enjoy jogging a route every morning that involves going up and down a steep hill. One day my knee was hurting even worse than the back injury. Another month working at home. So much for jogging.

Had to climb the pull down ladder into the attic today. That's easy. Trying to not kill myself trying to back into the ladder to get down is becoming a bigger problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Happy 4th of July my dear friends;

@KAL-EL 
@F-22Raptor 
@Hamartia Antidote

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

waz said:


> Happy 4th of July my dear friends;
> 
> @KAL-EL
> @F-22Raptor
> @Hamartia Antidote



Thank you brother. Best wishes from the USA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I'm only a year behind you bro.
> 
> Slid on my first-to-second floor stairs a few years ago and thought for sure I had spine damage. Ended up working at home for a month. Was sore for months. Realized that the days of simply getting up and shrugging things off are over.
> 
> Used to enjoy jogging a route every morning that involves going up and down a steep hill. One day my knee was hurting even worse than the back injury. Another month working at home. So much for jogging.
> 
> Had to climb the pull down ladder into the attic. That's easy. Trying to not kill myself trying to back into the ladder to get down is becoming a bigger problem.



lol, I hear all of that! I thought you were much younger than me, man! Not by only a year! I feel better now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> lol, I hear all of that! I thought you were much younger than me, man! Not by only a year! I feel better now!



As I recall the starter of this thread @VCheng has got us both beat (he can call us both stupid youngins') and I once thought he was a twentysomething because he kept getting banned more times than @Nilgiri

And of course half the Chinese here on PDF think I'm a twentysomething Indian. Considering I'm half Irish and over 50 they are lightyears off in their assessment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> As I recall the starter of this thread @VCheng has got us both beat (he can call us both stupid youngins') and I once thought he was a twentysomething because he kept getting banned more times than @Nilgiri
> 
> And of course half the Chinese here on PDF think I'm a twentysomething Indian. Considering I'm half Irish and over 50 they are lightyears off in their assessment.



Age is only a number. Being young is a state of mind. 

I hope everyone had a great Fourth of July celebration. God Bless America!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> Age is only a number. Being young is a state of mind.
> 
> I hope everyone had a great Fourth of July celebration. God Bless America!



You should also mention you are an avid motorcycle rider. That will really send us into a loop. We worry about falling down and you are screaming down the highway on a bike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> You should also mention you are an avid motorcycle rider. That will really send us into a loop. We worry about falling down and you are screaming down the highway on a bike.



USA is about life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness, right? As Sheryl Crow sang, _"If it makes you happy .... "_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

VCheng said:


> USA is about life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness, right? As Sheryl Crow sang, _"If it makes you happy .... "_



Hahaha, indeed. And who ever said "money can't buy you happiness?" Man were they off base completely as look at this just off the presses! Kid is 27 years old and just signed a *10-year contract!* They haven't released the numbers but probably around $400 million LOL! Money sure is buying him a ton of happiness!


----------



## Nilgiri

Hamartia Antidote said:


> As I recall the starter of this thread @VCheng has got us both beat (he can call us both stupid youngins') and I once thought he was a twentysomething because he kept getting banned more times than @Nilgiri
> 
> And of course half the Chinese here on PDF think I'm a twentysomething Indian. Considering I'm half Irish and over 50 they are lightyears off in their assessment.



Nope, no one has me beat (among the "buds") in number of bans here. 

Vcheng is an old soul with a young spirit for sure though.

A belated happy 4th of july to you all btw,

in honour of my DP (and character I'm role-playing a whee bit here with the stronk-commandant powers that be):






_down with the british, up the rebels_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> Nope, no one has me beat (among the "buds") in number of bans here.



lol! Glad you're back. Every time I see your name in red, it makes me wonder if that's the last one lol.

BTW, how are you Cannucks doing up there without hockey? You must be going out of your mind considering that's like breathing air up there lmao. It even sucks down here not having it. They might start baseball without any fans but at least that's a minimal contact sport, unlike hockey. But if they made them all wear shields, I bet they'd all do it just to get back on the ice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> lol! Glad you're back. Every time I see your name in red, it makes me wonder if that's the last one lol.
> 
> BTW, how are you Cannucks doing up there without hockey? You must be going out of your mind considering that's like breathing air up there lmao. It even sucks down here not having it. They might start baseball without any fans but at least that's a minimal contact sport, unlike hockey. But if they made them all wear shields, I bet they'd all do it just to get back on the ice.



We have gone into "don't talk about it" mode lol. Otherwise the hockey pangs come out and there's no telling where that will lead haha.

Hey looks like there's some movement on it today though:

https://247sports.com/Article/NHL-start-date-2020-playoffs-qualifying-round-148884358/

Man what a weird messed up year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> We have gone into "don't talk about it" mode lol. Otherwise the hockey pangs come out and there's no telling where that will lead haha.
> 
> Hey looks like there's some movement on it today though:
> 
> https://247sports.com/Article/NHL-start-date-2020-playoffs-qualifying-round-148884358/
> 
> Man what a weird messed up year.



You're not kidding. It's really messed up. I have a bad feeling the 2nd wave is going to be much worst, unfortunately. I hope I'm wrong and would be glad to be wrong. Everything is different and affected in one way or the other.

BTW, I thought your quote about that scene in A Beautiful Mind was great. I remember that scene very well.
Have you seen Midway? I'm watching it again for the 2nd time on HBO as I'm writing this, great flick and really well done with all the CGIs and how they filled the entire movie with all the essential historical events, while running the story line of he pilots who dive-bombed the 4 Japanese carriers. Really outstanding. If you haven't seen it, I highly recommend it. It's no Saving Private Ryan, but it's pretty damn good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, I thought your quote about that scene in A Beautiful Mind was great. I remember that scene very well.



Yep haha... that movie's soundtrack was also very good.



Gomig-21 said:


> Have you seen Midway? I'm watching it again for the 2nd time on HBO as I'm writing this, great flick and really well done with all the CGIs and how they filled the entire movie with all the essential historical events, while running the story line of he pilots who dive-bombed the 4 Japanese carriers. Really outstanding. If you haven't seen it, I highly recommend it. It's no Saving Private Ryan, but it's pretty damn good.



They did a pretty good job with it. 

I would even say it was an improvement over the original title (with Charlton Heston) in lot of ways and there was good sagacity (no need to overdo things etc). 

Though the original has special place in my heart having grown up with it etc...(and being a big fan of Heston too)

The chasm between the two movies certainly is nowhere near as wide as that between _Tora Tora Tora_ and the (newer) wet puddle of goo (Pearl Harbor).

Actually thinking about it more.... when I was just a kid and new to the whole thing that was WW2, my dad always presented Midway (1976) as the sequel to Tora Tora Tora (1970)....since Tora Tora Tora was quite the staple in our overall war movie selection.

@Joe Shearer @PanzerKiel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

@Nilgiri 

Nice thread, though you had to go and drop a clanger. Never mind what it is; if I say, we become mortal enemies (wait a minute, if I don't say it, we become mortal enemies.....oh, what the heck). 

I should be up and about today. Looking forward to it. Nearly a week in bed now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Joe Shearer said:


> Never mind what it is; if I say, we become mortal enemies



Doubt that.... I respect you too much. I tend to open my big mouth somewhere about something from time to time without too much thinking, what was it this time? Just realised this thread is 163 pages long too....there's probably a ton of clangers here alone.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Nilgiri said:


> Doubt that.... I respect you too much. I tend to open my big mouth somewhere about something from time to time without too much thinking, what was it this time? Just realised this thread is 163 pages long too....there's probably a ton of clangers here alone.



It was the male Katrina Kaif his-self. Mr. Wooden Actor.


----------



## Nilgiri

Joe Shearer said:


> It was the male Katrina Kaif his-self. Mr. Wooden Actor.



Charlton Heston? Well no accounting for taste . What can I say, I took to the stories of Moses and Ben Hur so readily...they are ingrained indelibly. He has had weak acting in other movies though...

Who are your all time favourite western actors out of interest?


----------



## Joe Shearer

Nilgiri said:


> Charlton Heston? Well no accounting for taste . What can I say, I took to the stories of Moses and Ben Hur so readily...they are ingrained indelibly. He has had weak acting in other movies though...
> 
> Who are your all time favourite western actors out of interest?



I loved Ben Hur, was not hugely into Moses, but Charlton Heston......

My favourite has to be Bogey, Brando, Chaplin, James Stewart, Spencer Tracy, followed closely by Orson Welles and Paul Newman, George Scott and that incredible pair, Dustin Hoffman and Al Pacino. Among the women, it has to be Meryl Streep first, also both the Hepburns (interesting that both were blue-bloods, Katherine in the American Daughters of the Revolution way, Audrey as European nobility), Ingrid Bergman (I still haven't recovered from Casablanca), Sophia Loren, Monroe, Liz Taylor, Judy Garland, Dietrich and Charlize Theron. If I could squeeze in Halle Berry and George Clooney, Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie, I would. 

You want Murrican, right? You wouldn't like to hear about Judi Dench, or Maggie Smith, or Emma Thompson, or Helen Mirren, or Keira Knightley, obviously, (and I'm not even breathing Jul.. And....) forget about Olivier, or Michael Caine, or Peter O'Toole, or Anthony Hopkins, or Sean Connery. We aren't going over to Bardot, or to Depardieu, Alain Delon, or Belmondo, or Jeanne Moreau (I always thought she could wrap Bardot around a lamp and walk off), or Heemself, _comprenez vous_? do you not '...Loff Paris Een the Spreeng Time'? And who's the loser always left holding the grenade with the pin out? Jean Reno? I don't want to talk about Sunflowers and about Mastroianni and lose my mental balance, so that's it.



Nilgiri said:


> Charlton Heston? Well no accounting for taste . What can I say, I took to the stories of Moses and Ben Hur so readily...they are ingrained indelibly. He has had weak acting in other movies though...
> 
> Who are your all time favourite western actors out of interest?



Now look what you've done to me, working on how 3 Cavalry stymied and destroyed 4 Cavalry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

But you missed another of my personal all-time-list from yesteryear too ...*scowls*








Joe Shearer said:


> You want Murrican, right? You wouldn't like to hear about Judi Dench, or Maggie Smith, or Emma Thompson, or Helen Mirren, or Keira Knightley, obviously, (and I'm not even breathing Jul.. And....) forget about Olivier, or Michael Caine, or Peter O'Toole, or Anthony Hopkins, or Sean Connery. We aren't going over to Bardot, or to Depardieu, Alain Delon, or Belmondo, or Jeanne Moreau (I always thought she could wrap Bardot around a lamp and walk off), or Heemself, _comprenez vous_? do you not '...Loff Paris Een the Spreeng Time'? And who's the loser always left holding the grenade with the pin out? Jean Reno? I don't want to talk about Sunflowers and about Mastroianni and lose my mental balance, so that's it.



Je comprends bien 

BTW heres another (but far lesser known in mainstream) movie I grew up with in younger years:






You ever seen this one Joe? Frankie does a solid performance in it. 

Coming to think of it, it was the way I first learned about the differences and eventual mid-war fissure in the original 2 axis countries (these italian soldiers in this scene hah, and main characters later in the movie).

I always had a feeling Hilts was a lightning pilot too...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

I don't know how I missed him, and I don't know where I'd fit him in; look at my list and you'll see my dilemma.



Nilgiri said:


> But you missed another of my personal all-time-list from yesteryear too ...*scowls*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je comprends bien
> 
> BTW heres another (but far lesser known in mainstream) movie I grew up with in younger years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever seen this one Joe? Frankie does a solid performance in it.
> 
> Coming to think of it, it was the way I first learned about the differences and eventual mid-war fissure in the original 2 axis countries (these italian soldiers in this scene hah, and main characters later in the movie).
> 
> I always had a feeling Hilts was a lightning pilot too...



It was exciting, and I loved it, as a one off, Frank Sinatra not being otherwise in my top list. That way, there are TOO many one-off movies to even think about - High Noon comes easily to mind, the John Ford Westerns come easily to mind.

My Mum was a western fan, and read everything at The Oxford Lending Library, and the Cal Club Library and the Planters' Club Library up in Darj., so I got to read them, too, and quickly learnt how one author could make a story flow with effortless ease, where another would be wheezing and puffing. She also liked Georgette Heyer, a liking she picked up from her Mum, so I've read all the Georgette Heyer novels, the Regency and Georgian ones, not the crime series, very, very early in life. There wasn't much to do with films, as films came late and loved to Calcutta. We had friends in the theatres; Mr. Hafesjee, who always had a couple of tickets tucked away in his jacket for his favourites, at the Metro, which is one of the most beautiful Art Deco buildings, inside and out, that I've ever seen; up in Darj., on our honeymoon, we went to say hello to Uncle Erach Avari, who owned the Capitol, mentioned we'd bought tickets and seen a movie already, upon which he lifted his fists and said, "Put up your hands. Let's fight this out." Never made that mistake again.

Darjeeling also had a complete - COMPLETE - set of Punch, and I read The Curate's Egg in the original, never realising what a classic it was. One tends to forget what a subliminal influence Punch had on a certain category of Indians, and how difficult it was to communicate even with other Indians as a result. Right here in Hyderabad, I was asked to speak sternly to a youngster who had been presumptuous, and I spoke to him, and told him not to do X, Y or Z, as that made the parties of the second part quite 'ratty', finished the conversation, and turned around to find myself the recipient of two stony stares. They did NOT approve of 'ratty'; too high-falutin', I was told. One was a Hyderabad Public School alum., like my b-i-l (whom he knew), the other had been to the best schools.

What do you do?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Joe Shearer said:


> It was exciting, and I loved it, as a one off, Frank Sinatra not being otherwise in my top list.



True true. He is always a singer to me mainly over the other endeavours.

...but that ending. It haunts my mom to this day.....she doesn't know much else about frankie (in fact we all watched this movie multiple times before knowing who Frank Sinatra even was for the longest time).....but she does know that scene well.....we totally did not expect it when we first saw it....but it really seals the deal for that story I feel.

But I feel it also left my dad calmly content too.... that I firmly knew at young age (in relatively balanced way) that wars are made up of all kinds of endings on personal levels....but a hero must do his best regardless when presented with the odds and bad circumstances he finds himself in...because he recognises deep down... he is just one life out of so many more. 

I had gotten used to a more generalised war movie (or adventure movie) ending overall at that time (given careful administering of this subject by my dad), but he didn't for this one (hey buncha guys escaping on a train, sounds solid etc) and it broke that ceiling in an interesting unexpected way....and a higher reality dawned over time after it.


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> The chasm between the two movies certainly is nowhere near as wide as that between _Tora Tora Tora_ and the (newer) wet puddle of goo (Pearl Harbor).



Oh man, Tora Tora Tora is literally the best of the lot IMO. I remember in high school history class (I think it was our freshman or sophomore year that part of it) was to watch that movie. I think, IIRC, it took the better part of 2 class periods to watch the entire thing an then the 3rd day was a discussion on it. The level of detail and of course, realistic aircraft and ships etc. for that year is phenomenal! Much of that was because of the incredible work they did with miniature models of the aircraft carriers and ships etc. that came out as realistic as real itself! Not one single scene in that entire flick looked like a fake or a cheap stunt. Nothing like it.

But they actually built a replica of the Arizona because of the scenes on it. That was truly something.

But you'd never tell they were miniatures unlike many other flicks. That movie was superbly done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> Oh man, Tora Tora Tora is literally the best of the lot IMO.



_You wanted confirmation captain?.....Take a look!....*THERE's* your confirmation._

The searing unbridled anger in that line....I won't forget that. 

Honestly it is impossible to properly know how it would have been up close....we can only watch the silver screen portrayal....but certain moments do come through and offer a real striking glimpse. 

That is how I judge movies basically though, how often do I feel like I am actually there, how immersive is it....and for large moments of Tora Tora Tora, it is certainly the case.

Pearl Harbour still carries such weight of sorrow, pain and anger today in naval military circles here in North America. One needs caution and tact in handling this among these folks.

One of my good friends, his father is retired Canadian navy veteran.... I forgot how the subject came up exactly....but I wont forget the deep pain in his voice in those few minutes he opined to me exactly what "the boys" had to face and at what scale and suddenness....no doubt a summary of all the accounts by those on firm footing (of the generation preceding his still in active duty when he joined up) regarding knowledge and experience of the whole thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Oh man, Tora Tora Tora is literally the best of the lot IMO. I remember in high school history class (I think it was our freshman or sophomore year that part of it) was to watch that movie. I think, IIRC, it took the better part of 2 class periods to watch the entire thing an then the 3rd day was a discussion on it. The level of detail and of course, realistic aircraft and ships etc. for that year is phenomenal! Much of that was because of the incredible work they did with miniature models of the aircraft carriers and ships etc. that came out as realistic as real itself! Not one single scene in that entire flick looked like a fake or a cheap stunt. Nothing like it.
> 
> But they actually built a replica of the Arizona because of the scenes on it. That was truly something.
> 
> But you'd never tell they were miniatures unlike many other flicks. That movie was superbly done.



Actually as I recall they used real planes flying over Pearl Harbor for some scenes and freaked out the locals.





Some of the craziest accidents actually made the best scenes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Actually as I recall they used real planes flying over Pearl Harbor for some scenes and freaked out the locals.



Many of the aircraft scenes were flown by real aircraft, absolutely. When you watch that realism made in 1971, there is no way that any of that was miniaturized or of course, CGI. Those aircraft were about as real as can be and what a herculean effort.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Some of the craziest accidents actually made the best scenes



I remember the first thing I said to myself when I saw that exact scene was "how the heck did they film that!" lool. That's pretty amazing and thankfully -- unlike other instances in other movies -- there were no fatalities!

Looks like one of those Hawks from Hickam field.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> One of my good friends, his father is retired Canadian navy veteran.... I forgot how the subject came up exactly....but I wont forget the deep pain in his voice in those few minutes he opined to me exactly what "the boys" had to face and at what scale and suddenness....no doubt a summary of all the accounts by those on firm footing (of the generation preceding his still in active duty when he joined up) regarding knowledge and experience of the whole thing.



Your post just reminded me, especially this part right here; my wife's uncle (on her mother's side) "Uncle John" they called him, greatest guy you would ever want to meet lol! Funniest son of a bitch you can talk to and the craziest part is -- because he's 100% Irish -- loooool, he loved the old sauce, if you know what I'm talking about. He was a Marine and fought the Japanese on Guadalcanal. He has (or had since he's passed away now) a purple heart for heroism in action during battle to save fellow soldiers and was injured on the island and barely made it out of there. And when he would get hammered at family get-togethers lmfao, anyone who would bring up the Pacific Theater or mention Japan or anything of the sort, he would go off on stories left and right! lol. Typically, as you probably know, most who fight in wars and go through tough battles etc. don't usually like to talk about them at all. But this guy would tell us stories like you wouldn't believe it! It used to be some of the best family gatherings when Uncle John would start telling stories about his time with the Marines and fighting in that famous battle on that island. We would sit and listen (and every one would be quiet and only he would be talking) and it was incredible. I can remember several harrowing stories he told and listening to them would send shivers down my spine, I tell ya!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hey @Hamartia Antidote & @Nilgiri , check this out loool.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282091725691838464

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey @Hamartia Antidote & @Nilgiri , check this out loool.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282091725691838464



I told my daughter yesterday I may have to surround her dinner chair with a phone booth so she can't get up and run away from the table easily.

Her: "what's a phone booth???"
Me: <groan>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I told my daughter yesterday I may have to surround her dinner chair with a phone booth so she can't get up and run away from the table easily.
> 
> Her: "what's a phone booth???"
> Me: <groan>



Funny you just said that! From the same guy Tom Hall who posts a lot of very cool and funny stuff like that Walkman clip, he posted this, too. Not a phone booth, but close enough. Watch the struggle LOL!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282327473905037313

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Funny you just said that! From the same guy Tom Hall who posts a lot of very cool and funny stuff like that Walkman clip, he posted this, too. Not a phone booth, but close enough. Watch the struggle LOL!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282327473905037313



LOL! That's awesome.

I was actually going to mention something like that in my 1964 reply in the other thread from yesterday when you mentioned innovation. Something along the lines of "Hey here's Huawei's first phone prototype in 2001" and then show a picture of an old US black rotary one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

@Gomig-21 this type of Amazon Go accuracy blows my mind

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> @Gomig-21 this type of Amazon Go accuracy blows my mind



Incredible! There goes another large batch of hundreds of thousands of jobs for people right out the door thanks to that ever so strengthened power of innovation and application as well. It's one thing to think of the idea, but to implement it into a hard reality and make it work on a realistic level is a whole other challenge. WTF is happening

This is one of those things that comes with a lot of good and a lot of bad, if you know what I mean. Nonetheless, truly amazing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> Incredible! There goes another large batch of hundreds of thousands of jobs for people right out the door thanks to that ever so strengthened power of innovation and application as well. It's one thing to think of the idea, but to implement it into a hard reality and make it work on a realistic level is a whole other challenge. WTF is happening
> 
> This is one of those things that comes with a lot of good and a lot of bad, if you know what I mean. Nonetheless, truly amazing!



Looks like no more chit chat with the counter clerk in future lol. Darn (there are some cuties always here)

I guess simply you will have an app you can check on your phone to get how much you spent +e-receipt etc.

Implementing wont be hard, they will just ramp stress test (with say bigger and bigger crowds inside and all kind of multi-variable movements) this as much as they need to and find the glitches and fix them I suppose...till you get as close to 100% as possible (and know the operating thresholds for it etc, which they can enforce entry side, kinda like they already doing with corona now)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279407112892887040



Great American Inventors/Inventions

Invention: *Vulcanized Rubber *(1839)





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulcanized_rubber

Inventor: *Charles Goodyear *(Eagle India Rubber Company in Woburn, Massachusetts)




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Goodyear






"*Vulcanized*" Leonard Nimoy (born in Boston, Mass)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Great American Inventors/Inventions
> 
> Invention: *Vulcanized Rubber *(1839)
> 
> View attachment 652010
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulcanized_rubber
> 
> Inventor: *Charles Goodyear *(Eagle India Rubber Company in Woburn, Massachusetts)
> View attachment 652009
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Goodyear
> 
> 
> View attachment 652011
> 
> "*Vulcanized*" Leonard Nimoy (born in Boston, Mass)



lol that is hilarious. If you look at that list of inventions in our great state of MA, there are some pretty serious ones in there that changed the course of the world and the way people lived forever! They should've listed them in order of importance and merit instead of simply by alphabetical order. I mean the telephone, rubber tires and the microwave those are some pretty serious inventions they should be top of the list IMO.

But on the other side of the coin, I had no idea all those great things were invented here, so it's good either way.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> lol that is hilarious. If you look at that list of inventions in our great state of MA, there are some pretty serious ones in there that changed the course of the world and the way people lived forever! They should've listed them in order of importance and merit instead of simply by alphabetical order. I mean the telephone, rubber tires and the microwave those are some pretty serious inventions they should be top of the list IMO.
> 
> But on the other side of the coin, I had no idea all those great things were invented here, so it's good either way.



I think it is amazing some guy in the 1830's was basically thinking mixing stuff with what is basically akin to Maple syrup in Brazil was going to create some big benefit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I think it is amazing some guy in the 1830's was basically thinking mixing stuff with what is basically akin to Maple syrup in Brazil was going to create some big benefit.



Amazing! Incredible the way they systematically shred the bark to recover the fluid as to not kill the tree. Plus it looks like they move from one tree to the other to spread the effect, so to speak.

Talk about the value of a natural resource that doesn't get so recognized like oil does. Trees were not only for paper but tires and when you think of the amount of paper and tires out in the world, the burden on trees must be spectacularly painful.

On a bit of a brighter note; as you probably know, some sports are slated to begin or pick back up where they left off at some point soon but without fans and MLS has so far been the first example. With MLB, they're thinking of using artificial crowd sound to make it as realistic as possible for the players lol. I saw a clip of that and it sure did look and feel strange. This effing virus has really f----d thinks up sideways and inside out on so many levels. 

But I thought of you when I just saw this on Twitter. Apparently Gillette Stadium is allowing drive-ins for Revolution road games. I'd say that's pretty cool and should be something they do on a regular basis, not just because of this bastard of a virus!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284300152258404353

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> With MLB, they're thinking of using artificial crowd sound to make it as realistic as possible for the players lol. I saw a clip of that and it sure did look and feel strange. This effing virus has really f----d thinks up sideways and inside out on so many levels.



I think I already posted this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I think I already posted this



LOL! Talk about taking it to the extreme. That's a bit nuts if you ask me. I would much rather play to an empty stadium than one filled with mannequins for crying out loud! Even robots playing drums is silly, as good as it might sound from the outside, I don't think that's very enticing as a player to see that.

I think they should just play the game in quiet and let the sounds of the sport itself take over. I think that will do a lot of good for the players since I always think that the fans have a certain effect on players in a huge way. For the most part it's more negative than positive and so it puts a lot of pressure on the players. That way I would think most of them would welcome no fans more than all these shenanigans and impersonations for as long as it takes until the fans are allowed back into arenas and stadiums.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> LOL! Talk about taking it to the extreme. That's a bit nuts if you ask me. I would much rather play to an empty stadium than one filled with mannequins for crying out loud! Even robots playing drums is silly, as good as it might sound from the outside, I don't think that's very enticing as a player to see that.
> 
> I think they should just play the game in quiet and let the sounds of the sport itself take over. I think that will do a lot of good for the players since I always think that the fans have a certain effect on players in a huge way. For the most part it's more negative than positive and so it puts a lot of pressure on the players. That way I would think most of them would welcome no fans more than all these shenanigans and impersonations for as long as it takes until the fans are allowed back into arenas and stadiums.



Oh not to be outdone by Taiwan




South Korea





Germany


I agree it is just silly and sounds like a scene out of "I am Legend"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

^^ lol, nuts. But you gotta hand it to them as far as their motivation is concerned. They could be sitting on their asses or laying on their couches not doing anything loool. Kinda like what I had to do today after working in the driveway on some of the motorized items we have and nearly fainted from the heat.

Heads up, Ant, and V-Cheng & not sure if this affects Nilgiri also, but if you're in the vicinity of the North East coast or even the East Coast in general and parts of the South, the heat today was brutal and is supposed to drag into tomorrow. Heads up and stay hydrated.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284779802424037377

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I agree it is just silly and sounds like a scene out of "I Legend"



Naaaah there's far more creepy than that....






the comments on the page lmao...


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Nilgiri said:


> Naaaah there's far more creepy than that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the comments on the page lmao...



LOL! Never saw the movie but that was messed up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL! Never saw the movie but that was messed up.



Yer missing out!

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120601/









Gomig-21 said:


> Heads up, Ant, and V-Cheng & not sure if this affects Nilgiri also, but if you're in the vicinity of the North East coast or even the East Coast in general and parts of the South, the heat today was brutal and is supposed to drag into tomorrow.



Yep we got some of it too and tm is gonna be about the same....it will cool off mid week they are sayin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> ^^ lol, nuts. But you gotta hand it to them as far as their motivation is concerned. They could be sitting on their asses or laying on their couches not doing anything loool. Kinda like what I had to do today after working in the driveway on some of the motorized items we have and nearly fainted from the heat.
> 
> Heads up, Ant, and V-Cheng & not sure if this affects Nilgiri also, but if you're in the vicinity of the North East coast or even the East Coast in general and parts of the South, the heat today was brutal and is supposed to drag into tomorrow. Heads up and stay hydrated.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284779802424037377



Luckily I can stay inside and we can all give this guy many accolades https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/team-usa.306182/page-17#post-5535693

I was planning on food shopping

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

lol William Carrier. Another guy who''s invention was so great, his equipment still "carries" his name! Get it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> lol William Carrier. Another guy who''s invention was so great, his equipment still "carries" his name! Get it?



....dad joke cringe 

You gotta learn from the best...Vernon hits back at Bender so good at start (tails off later in the movie tho):


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Nilgiri said:


> ....dad joke cringe
> 
> You gotta learn from the best...Vernon hits back at Bender so good at start (tails off later in the movie tho):



Eh..can't say I was a fan of that movie...although I bought the soundtrack and played it a lot.

Not happy about the lame Pretty in Pink ending either...stupid test crowds had the original correct ending changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Eh..can't say I was a fan of that movie...although I bought the soundtrack and played it a lot.



Not a fan?

Well.....eat ...my....shorts.

You are right on about the soundtrack, I only remember the simple minds song though.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Nilgiri said:


> Not a fan?
> 
> Well.....eat ...my....shorts.
> 
> You are right on about the soundtrack, I only remember the simple minds song though.



That's the only one worth playing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> lol William Carrier. Another guy who''s invention was so great, his equipment still "carries" his name! Get it?



Willis Carrier: "Hey I can make it cold in your house during the hot summer"

Response





showing our age again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Willis Carrier: "Hey I can make it cold in your house during the hot summer"



lol. Hey, the hatred and clicking and ganging up on certain countries and the relentless lack of decency around here is really at its peak. Makes the place a lot less enjoyable. Thankfully there are a few adults still around.

Gonna need Mr. Carrier again today as it's another screamer out there, oof! Stay cool, bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> lol. Hey, the hatred and clicking and ganging up on certain countries and the relentless lack of decency around here is really at its peak. Makes the place a lot less enjoyable. Thankfully there are a few adults still around.
> 
> Gonna need Mr. Carrier again today as it's another screamer out there, oof! Stay cool, bro!



YEP! You can say that again.

No comment for the usual nutjob? https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/how-america-lost-the-skyscraper-race.673054/page-4#post-12550929

"Most US posters here are grossly out of touch because they're part of the oligarch class, are boomers who cashed in on their generational privilege, or their status in society depends on not understanding the issues in US society. They don't know what it is like to be part of the working or middle class. Talk to some real Americans under the age of 40 or so, they'll tell you the truth...work shit contract slave labor jobs ..."

I never knew we were oligarchs! How's your 3 Porsches?
The funny thing is he expects anybody here who is not dirt poor must be super-rich. Since apparently there is no in-between. Can't be working hard, making a living, watching the spending, and enjoying some little things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I never knew we were oligarchs! How's your 3 Porsches?



Each one is parked in its own garage. But truth be told, I'm more of a Ferrari guy myself and those 10 also have their own houses built for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Heads up, Ant! I think @VCheng will also feel some of this nastiness as he's only what, 4 hours or so south of us?
Look at this crap! I'll take it, though, any day over that white crap lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287342527125663744

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> Heads up, Ant! I think @VCheng will also feel some of this nastiness as he's only what, 4 hours or so south of us?
> Look at this crap! I'll take it, though, any day over that white crap lol.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287342527125663744



It has been an unusually hot and humid summer thus far already, but as you say, one does not have to shovel it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

VCheng said:


> It has been an unusually hot and humid summer thus far already, but as you say, one does not have to shovel it.



I honestly hope it lasts into October LOL! We've gotten a late start on our maritime activities this year for obvious reason and by the time we're ready to drop her in the water, might be only a month and a half left to enjoy it if the usual season timing comes and goes on schedule. 

I'm also thinking that because of the unusual way some states are ahead of others and vice-versa that the dreaded 2nd wave might just come a lot sooner than advertised. I think this country somewhat botched the response to this virus and not to politicize this thread, but I would say the feds are largely to blame but also it was the result of how this country is made up of states and how that responsibility shifts from federal to state is where a lot of this crap got messed up. 

The states that had high infection rates early in February and March and had to close house were examples of what the other states that didn't have any infection and what they should've done as well to keep the virus at bay. I think the entire country should've shut down and not left it up to state by state because that's why we're in the mess we're in now. While MA is somewhat looking ok, 6 hospitals were at max capacity last Friday and we were one of the states that shut it down really early! If this crap is coming back already and we're going to be facing another shutdown, it's gonna be much more difficult this time around, especially this early or even in the fall.


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> I honestly hope it lasts into October LOL! We've gotten a late start on our maritime activities this year for obvious reason and by the time we're ready to drop her in the water, might be only a month and a half left to enjoy it if the usual season timing comes and goes on schedule.
> 
> I'm also thinking that because of the unusual way some states are ahead of others and vice-versa that the dreaded 2nd wave might just come a lot sooner than advertised. I think this country somewhat botched the response to this virus and not to politicize this thread, but I would say the feds are largely to blame but also it was the result of how this country is made up of states and how that responsibility shifts from federal to state is where a lot of this crap got messed up.
> 
> The states that had high infection rates early in February and March and had to close house were examples of what the other states that didn't have any infection and what they should've done as well to keep the virus at bay. I think the entire country should've shut down and not left it up to state by state because that's why we're in the mess we're in now. While MA is somewhat looking ok, 6 hospitals were at max capacity last Friday and we were one of the states that shut it down really early! If this crap is coming back already and we're going to be facing another shutdown, it's gonna be much more difficult this time around, especially this early or even in the fall.



The US response to the pandemic has been an utter disaster and a matter of national shame, no doubt, but we will eventually come out of it. How it plays into the next elections is going to be interesting, to say the least. In the meantime, enjoy your nautical pursuits!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

They just confirmed this shark attack on a woman in Maine today results in her dying! This might be the first shark fatality in the state of Maine in its history. Tough break.

https://www.boston25news.com/news/l...k-harpswell-maine/KLX2MTVGTNCYPGHBZUA2GERUTQ/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Wow, some of the witnesses who saw the shark attack on this 63 year old woman from NY in Maine who was in waist deep water said that the shark was thrashing her about as if she was a seal! Ooof, can't imagine the terror in something like that!

Ant, heads up, hurricane Isaias is supposed to touch down here in the Boston area by Tuesday into Wednesday with 70+ mile hour winds and flooding and all that happy shit. Unless the jet stream manages to act up at the right time, it could send it far out into the Atlantic and miss us completely. But if it doesn't we'll get clobbered. 

They said this year's hurricane season is supposed to be one of the worst coming up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Wow, some of the witnesses who saw the shark attack on this 63 year old woman from NY in Maine who was in waist deep water said that the shark was thrashing her about as if she was a seal! Ooof, can't imagine the terror in something like that!.



Yeesh, what a horrible way to go.




Gomig-21 said:


> Ant, heads up, hurricane Isaias is supposed to touch down here in the Boston area by Tuesday into Wednesday with 70+ mile hour winds and flooding and all that happy shit. Unless the jet stream manages to act up at the right time, it could send it far out into the Atlantic and miss us completely. But if it doesn't we'll get clobbered.
> 
> They said this year's hurricane season is supposed to be one of the worst coming up.



Looking at the neighbor's big tree...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Yeesh, what a horrible way to go.



There's been several near shore sightings that have caused beach shut-downs in Nauset, Provincetown, Plymouth and I think a couple other spots along Truro and that entire, beautiful dunes stretch in Cape Cod. These things are creating havoc this year, more so than the two years ago where we had that viscous attack on that doctor who miraculously survived that brutal attack and that poor Brazilian kid who was boogie-boarding and got snapped in half. This year, even though the fatality was up in Maine, there's still been close calls down here but I think no attacks (yet, anyway) is because people are adhering to the warnings? Maybe they're not gong surfing and taking these things seriously.

Now they're adding cameras to the transmitting buoys so that when one picks up a shark and posts its presence and location on Sharktivity, it also takes video and a pic. Smile and show off those bright white chicklets! lol.

This is actually a bait-camera as you can see it's lower to the bottom of the ocean in that particular area and judging by the lighting, it's not that deep in that area and that shark looks like a juvenile, too. Interesting to see young ones coming up this way now, too








Hamartia Antidote said:


> Looking at the neighbor's big tree...



Looking at a couple on my property that have me quite worried!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Looking at a couple on my property that have me quite worried!



So years ago I was going to an open house in I think Wayland. It was a windy day but nothing crazy.

I pull up, get out, and there's rows of tall pine trees swaying back and forth around the house.
They were swaying pretty good. I grew up around big Maples which would sway a bit in heavy windows but nowhere close as much as these pines were doing in just moderate.

I was like "NOPE!!!!".

Got back in the car.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventors/Inventions

Invention: *Impact Irrigation Sprinkler *(1933)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impact_sprinkler









That's a pretty cool idea! The water pressure pushes back a hammer on a spring which then swings back and bangs the sprinkler clockwise. Simple but effective.


Inventor: *Orton Englehart*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Isaias is barreling towards Florida. Any Florida residents on this forum, take care and button down the hatches or adhere to any mandatory evacuations they might issue. Landfall is scheduled for early tomorrow. Moving northwest at about 12mph. Storm surge of 1 to 3 feet and 2-4 feet further along the east coast of the state.

And now they need to mitigate the risk of having shelters opened up with the virus reeking havoc in FA these days.

Right now it's pounding the Bahamas, one of my favorite spots to get to by boat straight from FLA.




https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

So @Gomig-21 is this "in" or "out".
My parent's kitchen floor has it. Thought is was an American invention but the Brits thought of it first. I'm guessing it has fallen out of favor like the 1" and 4.5" floor tiles.

https://www.fool.com/millionacres/r...ring-a-homeowners-guide-to-the-pros-and-cons/
*Linoleum Flooring: A Homeowner's Guide to the Pros and Cons*

Linoleum flooring has been a popular choice of flooring material for decades, and for good reason. It's not terribly expensive, it lasts a long time, and some modern linoleum products are very aesthetically pleasing.

However, linoleum is just one of several popular flooring materials, and it isn't the best choice for all situations. Here's a quick rundown of the pros and cons of linoleum flooring to help you make the right choice for your home.

*Advantages of linoleum flooring*
There are certainly some good reasons to consider linoleum for your flooring needs. Here's a rundown of the most significant advantages to using linoleum:


*Cost effective:* Linoleum is one of the lowest-cost flooring types to have installed. While flooring costs can vary dramatically within each type, Linoleum generally costs between $3 and $7 per square foot installed. For comparison, hardwoods and tile flooring have average ranges of $6 to $22 and $6 to $20, respectively, according to *HomeAdvisor* (NASDAQ: ANGI).
*Long lasting:* Linoleum flooring lasts a long time if properly maintained. According to The Flooring Professionals, linoleum floors typically last for 20 to 40 years. This is significantly longer than vinyl flooring, which has a similar price tag, and is on par with tile and hardwood, which typically cost much more.
*Low maintenance:* Aside from mopping, there's little maintenance required for linoleum flooring. It can help to polish it occasionally, but overall, it's a low-maintenance type of flooring material.
*Comfortable:* Linoleum flooring has some shock-absorbent properties, meaning it compresses when you walk on it. This can also make it safer for homes with small children. It also generally doesn't feel as cold as tile flooring when the temperature drops.
*Drawbacks of linoleum flooring*
Linoleum flooring isn't the perfect choice for everyone. Before you decide to install linoleum in your home, there are a few potential drawbacks you should consider:


*Difficult to install:* When compared with other flooring types, such as hardwood or ceramic tile, linoleum can be quite difficult to install. It requires precision cutting, and using the necessary adhesive can be difficult for do-it-yourselfers.
*Less desirable to buyers:* Although it can certainly be a very functional and long-lasting type of flooring, many buyers consider it to be cheap-looking compared to ceramic tile or hardwoods. Linoleum flooring can hurt your home's resale value and make it appraise for less than it otherwise would.
*Easier to damage:* Ceramic tile and hardwood floors don't easily dent or tear. On the other hand, linoleum is relatively susceptible to being cut by sharp objects and is more easily dented when impacted.
*Moisture sensitive:* Linoleum isn't as moisture resistant as some other flooring types, which is why you typically see ceramic tile in bathrooms and other places where there is frequently water on the floor. While the occasional spill in the kitchen likely won't have a major effect, linoleum can get worn out very quickly if it's exposed to water often.
*The Millionacres bottom line*
There's no perfect type of flooring for everyone, and linoleum is certainly not an exception. To determine whether linoleum might be right for _you_, it's important to weigh the pros and cons of it, as well as several other types of flooring, to see which checks the most boxes on your flooring wish list.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> So @Gomig-21 is this "in" or "out".



It is definitely out, ma bro. But if it's something your mom likes and is easy to clean etc., then you can find it in certain places I think HD and Lowes still carry it to a certain extent. But if she's ready to move on, I would either tile the floor or install a prefinished wood floor, maybe even a synthetic type that locks together.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> It is definitely out, ma bro. But if it's something your mom likes and is easy to clean etc., then you can find it in certain places I think HD and Lowes still carry it to a certain extent. But if she's ready to move on, I would either tile the floor or install a prefinished wood floor, maybe even a synthetic type that locks together.



In their 1880's house the floor of one of the bedrooms was unfinished (looked like the floor you'd see in a walk up attic). Back in probably the 1970's we covered it with those 1 foot carpet squares with the sticky backs (that was torturous to lay down right BTW).





They were complete junk. Within a few years the soft springy foam backing deteriorated to basically sand and we had to put staples in the corners to keep them in place. 

Well enough was enough and so back in the 1980's we bought the synthetic click-together type and covered the floor with it.

Looked at it today and there's not a mark on it. Of course even with the hardwood board pattern it isn't fooling anybody. Holds up well. Although as I recall it said to dry up any spills quickly or it may bubble.

So for a kitchen hardwood and laminate are probably out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Gomig-21 said:


> Isaias is barreling towards Florida. Any Florida residents on this forum, take care and button down the hatches or adhere to any mandatory evacuations they might issue. Landfall is scheduled for early tomorrow. Moving northwest at about 12mph. Storm surge of 1 to 3 feet and 2-4 feet further along the east coast of the state.
> 
> And now they need to mitigate the risk of having shelters opened up with the virus reeking havoc in FA these days.
> 
> Right now it's pounding the Bahamas, one of my favorite spots to get to by boat straight from FLA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/
> 
> Te


Florida has some of the craziest weather I've seen in the States. Last December, I stopped by Palm Beach on a road trip and saw the weather turn from extremely sunny with white clouds to a massive rain storm with huge waves and overcast conditions in a span of 20 minutes. I thought Texas had severe weather but Florida is so much worse lol. It rained so much there I'm not sure why its even called the "Sunshine State"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> So for a kitchen hardwood and laminate are probably out.



I guess tiling it would be the best option for them but definitely get a pro who can take off the cabinet baseboard and tile to the cabinets and then put the baseboard back down over the tiles so you don't see the cut edges. It's a better look but keep in mind by the time you strip the current floor or add to it, the floor height is going to change and can affect some appliances if they're already a tight fit.



Figaro said:


> Florida has some of the craziest weather I've seen in the States. Last December, I stopped by Palm Beach on a road trip and saw the weather turn from extremely sunny with white clouds to a massive rain storm with huge waves and overcast conditions in a span of 20 minutes. I thought Texas had severe weather but Florida is so much worse lol. It rained so much there I'm not sure why its even called the "Sunshine State"



Love Florida and any chance I get to go, I take. Especially for us boating & fishing types, it's the greatest state in the country for that life style but you have to deal with hurricane season. 

What part of TX are you at? My brother lives in Katy just west of Houston. I guess the virus was late in that state like most southern ones and it just passed peak from what I've heard and has barely started tapering down. Hopefully the whole country gets back to safe standards soon because it's hard to believe the US has the worst level of cases in the world? How the heck did that happen!?!?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Gomig-21 said:


> What part of TX are you at? My brother lives in Katy just west of Houston. I guess the virus was late in that state like most southern ones and it just passed peak from what I've heard and has barely started tapering down. Hopefully the whole country gets back to safe standards soon because it's hard to believe the US has the worst level of cases in the world? How the heck did that happen!?!?!


My cousins also live in Katy! I believe the area is called Cinco Ranch ... very nice development there. I live in northern Dallas, north of Plano. But yeah Texas coronavirus cases are still extremely high (close to 10k daily). I too would think the US should have some of the best virus preparedness but I guess that is just not the case ... refusal to wear masks, insufficient lockdown periods, not enough testing, and a president who routinely underestimated the virus did not help the cause. Last year, Johns Hopkins released a report saying the US was the number 1 most prepared country for a pandemic ... now, I guess it is little more than a meme.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Figaro said:


> My cousins also live in Katy! I believe the area is called Cinco Ranch ...



Come on, man, you serious? lol. Same one my bro lives in also hahaha, small world. It is a pretty nice development and he bought into it back in the early 90s I believe. They were building a lot of new homes and extending Cinco Ranch and other developments the last time I was down there, wow. When Construction happens in Texas, lookout lol. They start building like crazy and in huge sections. 



Figaro said:


> I live in northern Dallas, north of Plano. But yeah Texas coronavirus cases are still extremely high (close to 10k daily). I too would think the US should have some of the best virus preparedness but I guess that is just not the case ... refusal to wear masks, insufficient lockdown periods, not enough testing, and a president who routinely underestimated the virus did not help the cause. Last year, Johns Hopkins released a report saying the US was the number 1 most prepared country for a pandemic ... now, I guess it is little more than a meme.



Dallas in on my list every time I get down there but that darn state is like the entire New England area put together! It would take something like 5 hours to drive from Houston to Dallas I think, and I'm dying to see Daley Plaza and all the history of that one infamous day. Usually we'll head down to San Antonio instead because the entire family usually meets up and I guess it's more of a tourist destination with the River and the Alamo etc. Very cool stuff. Don't mess with Texas!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> They were building a lot of new homes and extending Cinco Ranch and other developments the last time I was down there, wow. \!



What a horrible existence both your relatives live in...why would anybody want to move to America and live in a place like this!






@jamahir this is what people moved out of big cities to
sparse rural -> dense urban -> medium suburban

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Hamartia Antidote said:


> @jamahir this is what people moved out of big cities to
> sparse rural -> dense urban -> medium suburban



Very nice ! They seem to be newly developed areas still waiting for occupants.

Nice greenery, water, gardens and those flower plantings. Would love to live there.

Funny thing. That mall towards the end, there was a Tommy Hilfiger shop and right now I am wearing a TH white pant.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> What a horrible existence both your relatives live in...why would anybody want to move to America and live in a place like this!



lol, don't start that here, will ya!  Funny watching that and being familiar with most of those places.
The other interesting thing is that when he bought his house in the late 90s, he paid something ridiculous like $100K and when I went down to visit and I looked at it, I told him that same house in practically any suburban neighborhood up here would be around $400K easy. It's amazing the difference in the cost and they knock them out down there, of course. They put up these developments (and they're not cheaply made, either) using very decent materials that are made for that TX climate which is mostly hardi backer board that lasts in almost any climate since it's essentially cement board and air conditioning in every single building no matter what where and why it's built. Even though they have winters but nothing like we do. I remember being down there in Thanksgiving and it was 70 degrees +/-.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> lol, don't start that here, will ya!  Funny watching that and being familiar with most of those places.
> The other interesting thing is that when he bought his house in the late 90s, he paid something ridiculous like $100K and when I went down to visit and I looked at it, I told him that same house in practically any suburban neighborhood up here would be around $400K easy. It's amazing the difference in the cost and they knock them out down there, of course. They put up these developments (and they're not cheaply made, either) using very decent materials that are made for that TX climate which is mostly hardi backer board that lasts in almost any climate since it's essentially cement board and air conditioning in every single building no matter what where and why it's built. Even though they have winters but nothing like we do. I remember being down there in Thanksgiving and it was 70 degrees +/-.



I was in Florida back in 2001 and was looking at this gorgeous 4/5 bedroom home with a pool inside for only $137K and felt like weeping. That's like $1.5M up here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I was in Florida back in 2001 and has looking at this gorgeous 4/5 bedroom home with a pool inside for only $137K and felt like weeping. That's like $1.5M up here.



I think in both cases and others in the south that since then, prices have gone up and caught up exponentially to the north. Like nowadays, I don't think you'll find those deals or anything close to it. They seem to have suddenly woken up or something happened with the real estate economics that most certainly got impacted in the 2008 crash.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> I think in both cases and others in the south that since then, prices have gone up and caught up exponentially to the north. Like nowadays, I don't think you'll find those deals or anything close to it. They seem to have suddenly woken up or something happened with the real estate economics that most certainly got impacted in the 2008 crash.



https://www.zillow.com/
Katy, TX

I think this would be a 5/5/5 dream home up here
5 bed, 5 bath, 4,532 sqft, $640,980
https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/3203-Mystic-Shadow-Ln-Katy-TX-77494/118404846_zpid/

Edit: Actually it looks like attic space is most of it. Need another search.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> https://www.zillow.com/
> Katy, TX
> 
> I think this would be a 5/5/5 dream home up here
> 5 bed, 5 bath, 4,532 sqft, $640,980
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/3203-Mystic-Shadow-Ln-Katy-TX-77494/118404846_zpid/
> 
> Edit: Actually it looks like attic space is most of it. Need another search.


 
lol, that's like a mansion and even @ $640K for that would be considered a steal up here. It's just nuts.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> lol, that's like a mansion and even @ $640K for that would be considered a steal up here. It's just nuts.



BTW what's up with the Northern style steep sloped snow roof?? Serves no purpose.
Kind of funny seeing a Colonial house like that in Texas


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> BTW what's up with Northern style steep sloped snow roof?? Serves no purpose.
> Kind of funny seeing a Colonial house like that in Texas
> 
> View attachment 658436



It does rain there. Sometimes when it rains, it rains for weeks lol. That was a tough storm they had but even aside from that, some of the hail and thunderstorms they get there are nasty and bring a lot of rain. I guess the heavily sloped roof angles drain quickly but I'm sure it has a lot to do with attic/2nd/3rd floor space as well as looks, too.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> It does rain there. Sometimes when it rains, it rains for weeks lol. That was a tough storm they had but even aside from that, some of the hail and thunderstorms they get there are nasty and bring a lot of rain. I guess the heavily sloped roof angles drain quickly but I'm sure it has a lot to do with attic/2nd/3rd floor space as well as looks, too.







pretty neat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> pretty neat



Very cool. Funny how many inventions are out there to just make our lives much more spoiled than we already are! lol


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Very cool. Funny how many inventions are out there to just make our lives much more spoiled than we already are! lol




https://www.nbcboston.com/news/coro...wns-where-positive-tests-are-surging/2172584/

Population Lynn: ~95,000
Population Revere: ~50,000
Population Brockton: ~95,000
Population Chelsea: ~40,000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

Any recommendations in upstate NY area Finger lake/Lake Ontario region?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Microsoft said:


> Any recommendations in upstate NY area Finger lake/Lake Ontario region?



@Mugwop is the New Yorker

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

LOL @Gomig-21

Somebody in China is has been driving a 1995 3.8V6 Firebird convertible for 25 years!.




Funny he should mention "Spaceship". That was what my neighbor called my '94 and it turned heads.






I pre-ordered mine from a sketch. That's all I had.






This is what a Corvette looked like back then BTW. 
Hmm twice the cost and a boring look.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

Americas section still has Obama's image. I think it's high time we get that changed. Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL @Gomig-21



That is pretty crazy cool, though. The only Transam in all of China that we know of anyway and it's a 94 automatic 6 cylinder. Pretty cool.

Wow, the hatred and craziness around here is going to a new level it seems. Oof. Anyway, happy Labor Day Weekend to you and yours and all our American friends.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> That is pretty crazy cool, though. The only Transam in all of China that we know of anyway and it's a 94 automatic 6 cylinder. Pretty cool.



Actually it's not even a Formula nevermind a TransAm. It's the base model. The backend is not from any 1995 model. The front end also has bulging turn signals and ugly big "lip" under the plate line which came later.. The 3800v6 came out in I believe 1998 too.





No body panel "lip" in 1995





lower lip scoop



Gomig-21 said:


> Wow, the hatred and craziness around here is going to a new level it seems. Oof.



Abuse for 7 years for me.



Gomig-21 said:


> Anyway, happy Labor Day Weekend to you and yours and all our American friends.



You too. Maybe I can get some stuff done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Actually it's not even a Formula nevermind a TransAm. It's the base model. The backend is not from any 1995 model. The front end also has bulging turn signals and ugly big "lip" under the plate line which came later.. The 3800v6 came out in I believe 1998 too.



lol you're right, it's just a basic Firebird really. I guess you gotta give whomever tweaked it credit as I doubt it was an easy thing to do in China being the only one there! lol



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Abuse for 7 years for me.



Don't know how you do it, bro. Long breaks in between is the only way to deal with crap like this.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> You too. Maybe I can get some stuff done.



Just saw this bit of sad news and you know this is not the only place getting the crud end of the stick because of this pandemic, but one of many.

The Fours Restaurant & Sports Bar has permanently closed after forty-four years on Canal Street in Boston. The Boston location was voted the best sports bar in the United States by Sports Illustrated in 2005.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300470908918870016





44 years in business and it either couldn't manage the financial burden caused by this pandemic (which you wouldn't think would be the case with a place like this) but it just goes to show you this damn virus has disrupted and flipped heads from every type of business. My guess is the monthly rental is what killed a place like this. Those little booths in Faniuel Hall pay something like 12K a month in rent for one of those blocks. That's a lot of stuffed grape leaves dinners or sausage sandwiches!!!! Can you imagine what this outfit pays a month for that place?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> lol you're right, it's just a basic Firebird really. I guess you gotta give whomever tweaked it credit as I doubt it was an easy thing to do in China being the only one there! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how you do it, bro. Long breaks in between is the only way to deal with crap like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw this bit of sad news and you know this is not the only place getting the crud end of the stick because of this pandemic, but one of many.
> 
> The Fours Restaurant & Sports Bar has permanently closed after forty-four years on Canal Street in Boston. The Boston location was voted the best sports bar in the United States by Sports Illustrated in 2005.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300470908918870016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44 years in business and it either couldn't manage the financial burden caused by this pandemic (which you wouldn't think would be the case with a place like this) but it just goes to show you this damn virus has disrupted and flipped heads from every type of business. My guess is the monthly rental is what killed a place like this. Those little booths in Faniuel Hall pay something like 12K a month in rent for one of those blocks. That's a lot of stuffed grape leaves dinners or sausage sandwiches!!!! Can you imagine what this outfit pays a month for that place?



That's terrible. A small startup company I worked for even had their Holiday Party on the second floor.

Unfortunately they are located almost across the street from the Garden so it was a nice hangout spot before and after games along with The Harp (although The Harp had a FAR rougher crowd). However the Garden is closed it is too far from Faneuil Hall for its foot traffic to save them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Hamartia Antidote said:


> @Mugwop is the New Yorker


I relocated sometime ago, NY is a shithole now. :-(


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> That's terrible. A small startup company I worked for even had their Holiday Party on the second floor.
> 
> Unfortunately they are located almost across the street from the Garden so it was a nice hangout spot before and after games along with The Harp (although The Harp had a FAR rougher crowd). However the Garden is closed it is too far from Faneuil Hall for its foot traffic to save them.



It's definitely sad and you feel for these owners and what one probably saw as a classic business that the family was going to pass on to at least the next generation anyway. My wife says this is a natural realignment of things. As sad and as rough as that sounds, I think she's onto something.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> It's definitely sad and you feel for these owners and what one probably saw as a classic business that the family was going to pass on to at least the next generation anyway. My wife says this is a natural realignment of things. As sad and as rough as that sounds, I think she's onto something.



Well I went to school with someone who is an owner/partner of 5 or 6 very popular restaurants/bars in Boston. Not sure how the closings are affecting him but he's pretty well off financially (and he was bad student in school). His name/picture appears in the Boston Globe from time to time at pricey fund raisers/galas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well I went to school with someone who is an owner/partner of 5 or 6 very popular restaurants/bars in Boston. Not sure how the closings are affecting him but he's pretty well off financially (and he was bad student in school). His name/picture appears in the Boston Globe from time to time at pricey fund raisers/galas.



That's cool. It's been tough for A LOT of people and businesses there's no doubt about it. But did this summer go by super fast for you too? It seems like it flew by for this kid I can't even remember what we did for June and July?! You would've thought with all the places closed up or restricted and less activities all around would've made things go by slowly, but it felt like this summer just blew by faster than any other before. Strange.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> That's cool. It's been tough for A LOT of people and businesses there's no doubt about it. But did this summer go by super fast for you too? It seems like it flew by for this kid I can't even remember what we did for June and July?! You would've thought with all the places closed up or restricted and less activities all around would've made things go by slowly, but it felt like this summer just blew by faster than any other before. Strange.



Things like this are going to ruin everything








What we know about COVID-19 cases at Boston College


Following an uptick in coronavirus cases last week, Boston College will now have its contact tracing handled by state officials as concerns grow about the institution’s ability to sufficiently test […]



www.boston.com


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Things like this are going to ruin everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we know about COVID-19 cases at Boston College
> 
> 
> Following an uptick in coronavirus cases last week, Boston College will now have its contact tracing handled by state officials as concerns grow about the institution’s ability to sufficiently test […]
> 
> 
> 
> www.boston.com



Yep, it's idiots not taking this seriously especially in schools and whathaveyous that if they're the ones leading us into a 2nd shutdown, we're all gonna be bumming big time! Thanks to these clowns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Things like this are going to ruin everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we know about COVID-19 cases at Boston College
> 
> 
> Following an uptick in coronavirus cases last week, Boston College will now have its contact tracing handled by state officials as concerns grow about the institution’s ability to sufficiently test […]
> 
> 
> 
> www.boston.com



What about this, bro? Just got tweeted! Can you believe it?! I guess I can but it just goes to show you we are nowhere near being out of the woods, yet. The jackass in the Whitehouse is easy to see why he got it with how ridiculously undisciplined and careless he and the white house COS have been, and in this case, here, I doubt there was much carelessness but such a contact sport is almost impossible not to get infected. Question is, was it from the field or off the field? Locker room or private area? He doesn't have his family here with him since it's just a 1-year contract so he wasn't going to buy a house and move them and the kids and school and all that. Not sure where he's staying but that could be another source. Either way, for selfish reasons, this sucks big time just when we thought this team looked great and had effectively replaced those HUUUUGEAH shoes left behind by the G.O.A.T., then this slap in the face!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312409807542980610


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> What about this, bro? Just got tweeted! Can you believe it?!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312409807542980610



Well i can tell you how it will end.









A shocker: Maryland star Len Bias dead just two days after being drafted by Boston Celtics in 1986 NBA draft


22-year-old Len Bias, the former Maryland star who was drafted second by the Celtics in the draft, has died from an apparent heart attack.




www.nydailynews.com













Celtics' Reggie Lewis collapses, dies Dunbar graduate collapses 2nd time in three months







www.baltimoresun.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

@Gomig-21 growing up in Boston there was always some kid on the block with the drumset practicing...usually repetitively to the worst songs.

So today in the 'burbs there's somebody with the drumset...I think outside...going at it. However he's playing Talking Heads songs...LOL..kind of funny. Must not be some teen. Sounded pretty nice too.






Seemed like some surreal movie being outside mowing the lawn with this song in the background.







Maybe Michael Douglas will walk by with the shotgun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well i can tell you how it will end.



Oh my goodness, I hope not! Len Bias and Reggie Lewis died sudden and unexpected deaths due to unfortunate drug use, at least Len did but it was very surprising to hear that about Reggie Lewis knowing how he played like an Allstar for what, almost 10 years before his untimely death? And that it happened because of a rapid heart rate due to excessive cocaine was a huge shocker. I'm curious why you would think that Cam Newton is headed in that direction, bro?! Unless I misunderstood what you were trying to say?



Hamartia Antidote said:


> @Gomig-21 growing up in Boston there was always some kid on the block with the drumset practicing...usually repetitively to the worst songs.
> 
> So today in the 'burbs there's somebody with the drumset...I think outside...going at it. However he's playing Talking Heads songs...LOL..kind of funny. Must not be some teen. Sounded pretty nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seemed like some surreal movie being outside mowing the lawn with this song in the background.
> 
> 
> View attachment 675855
> 
> Maybe Michael Douglas will walk by with the shotgun.



Hahaha, you had one of those in your neighborhood? lol. Well, I was a member of the Jazz Rock band in high school and we also had our own rock & roll band called Blackheart. We played pubs and a few school side gigs like during assemblies and sports events and things of that sort, so I was exposed to a lot of drumming in that respect. Plus the drummer in our band and I both came here and enrolled in Berklee College of Music. That was a fun bit of time but I quickly outgrew that whole scene.

Speaking of drum beats, I just saw this the other day and how ironic the way it relates to your post about drumming and the way Len Bias and Reggie Lewis died is that Mick Fleetwood plays a very cool drum beat in one of Fleetwood Mack's greatest hits "Go Your Own Way" and you can see what he does with the double stick on the 4th beat AND, according to an article (I think it was in Rolling Stones magazine) that this guy spent $60 million on cocaine in his lifetime while with Fleetwood Mack LOL! Imagine that?! Crazy bastard. One heck of a beat and tune, though!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Look at the size of some of these great white sharks coming to Cape Cod, bro. It's no wonder that Stephen Spielberg chose Martha's Vineyard as the setting for JAWS back in the mid-70s. Although I'm not sure there was any recorded shark activity around that area during that time frame, it certainly makes for an amazing coincidence, though, when you look at all the great white shark activity happening in the Cape in the last 10 years or so and the size of some of these fish. This is truly remarkable as much as it is scary! That's Greg Skomel's 22ft boat (without the pulpit) where he uses to spear tags into those sharks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> I'm curious why you would think that Cam Newton is headed in that direction, bro?! Unless I misunderstood what you were trying to say?



It seems whenever a star player retires and we bring in a replacement guy who looks like the savior we need to keep the team from regressing into years of losing records...he goes and drops dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Hahaha, you had one of those in your neighborhood? lol. Well, I was a member of the Jazz Rock band in high school and we also had our own rock & roll band called Blackheart. We played pubs and a few school side gigs like during assemblies and sports events and things of that sort, so I was exposed to a lot of drumming in that respect. Plus the drummer in our band and I both came here and enrolled in Berklee College of Music. That was a fun bit of time but I quickly outgrew that whole scene.



Wow! Never expected to hear you were in a band..good for you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ugh, Ant, you know this place? Terrible to see another landmark (well, for us Northshore people) bite the dust to covid and get replaced by yet another Amazon dist. center. Sad because this was our go-to theater (whenever we went) and they had the flee market on the weekends which was always part of its lure. That parking lot was huge and the location makes it prime real estate for sure. But really sad to see another one of those places succumb to this crap.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314664432073572353

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Ugh, Ant, you know this place? Terrible to see another landmark (well, for us Northshore people) bite the dust to covid and get replaced by yet another Amazon dist. center. Sad because this was our go-to theater (whenever we went) and they had the flee market on the weekends which was always part of its lure. That parking lot was huge and the location makes it prime real estate for sure. But really sad to see another one of those places succumb to this crap.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314664432073572353



Is this the big 4D IMAX theater complex across the street from Squire's? I always thought that theater was super popular. Really wanted to check 4D out with the kids (rather not that theater though).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Is this the big 4D IMAX theater complex across the street from Squire's? I always thought that theater was super popular. Really wanted to check 4D out with the kids (rather not that theater though).



That's the one. I forgot the Squire was in that vicinity also lol. But that didn't have any affect on the theater or anything like that. A lot of matinee features and family theater events etc. The 4D IMAX was a great thing and hard to believe it's shutting down. We're definitely going through some form of serious readjustment & alignment process or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventors/Inventions

Invention: *Retractable "click" pen* (1950)








Retractable pen - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org









Inventor: *Patrick J. Frawley*  (The Frawley Pen Company -> PaperMate)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> A lot of matinee features and family theater events etc. The 4D IMAX was a great thing and hard to believe it's shutting down. We're definitely going through some form of serious readjustment & alignment process or something.



Never been in that theater. People have told me it is really really nice. However I always heard the Friday and Saturday night crowds can be rough from my Revere friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Never been in that theater. People have told me it is really really nice. However I always heard the Friday and Saturday night crowds can be rough from my Revere friends.



Oh man, the Reveeaahr crowd is the worst! Ooof! You also have the mix of Saugus punks and Malden derilects lmaooo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

pointless thread 
also racist


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventors/Inventions

Invention: *Battery powered home Smoke Detector* (1965)






Inventor: *Duane D Pearsall * ( Smoke Guard ) and engineer *Lyman Blackwell*




Duane Pearsall is considered the "father of smoke detectors".





Lyman Blackwell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Oh man, the Reveeaahr crowd is the worst! Ooof! You also have the mix of Saugus punks and Malden derilects lmaooo.



Well Revere is near the very top of the Covid-19 cases in Mass. Going into that theater now is suicide. 

Yay for us all that Amazon is in groundZero...just great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventors/Inventions


Invention: *Battery powered home Carbon Monoxide Detector* (1993)





Inventor: *First Alert*




__





First Alert - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventors/Inventions

Invention: *Swivel/spring/wheelcasters/armed Office Chair* (1849)




2020




1850

Inventor: *Thomas E. Warren*


*



*


Wow! WTF!!! Office chairs have been around for *170 years*! Never would have guessed they are that old..

This would make a great Jeopardy question.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Always admire this pic every time I see it and it just popped up on twitter I thought I'd share it.

US Naval & aerial might in San Diego naval base.. Unmatched and unparalleled in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

This is in Allston, Ant.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> This is in Allston, Ant.



haha


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventors/Inventions

Invention: *Above ground metal Fire Hydrant* (1801)





Inventor: *Frederick Graff*
























Verisk records 8.9 million fire hydrants in the United States


Verisk reached a national milestone this past February with the recording of 8.9 million hydrants in its GIS fire hydrant database. The GIS database is the only one of its kind in the United States and includes the precise location and functionality of each hydrant as well as other static water...




www.verisk.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Fire hydrants are one of the great, American industrial inventions. That's one of those that has saved many lives you would think since they started running them round cites and towns.

BTW, I asked the top dog mods in the suggestions thread if they could do us a favor and unban Nilgiri since it appears he's gotten a perma ban since the new format was introduced. I told them that we'd talk to him and get him to drop whatever it was that kept getting him banned since he is a great member and very intelligent and we enjoyed his presence and it would be nice to see him back again. I think they can make an exception in this case since the guy contributed a heck of lot more quality than all the idiotic trolls around here. It's been a day now and they haven't responded yet so we'll see what happens. I hope they consider it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Fire hydrants are one of the great, American industrial inventions. That's one of those that has saved many lives you would think since they started running them round cites and towns.



Trying to find a list of countries in the world with Fire Hydrants.
Brazil, Canada, China, Czech, Finland, Germany (mostly popup), Greece, Ireland, Japan, Philippines, South Korea, UK. Maybe it is common.

Speaking of unsafe inventions...




LOL idea! But the guy has a deathwish.



Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, I asked the top dog mods in the suggestions thread if they could do us a favor and unban Nilgiri since it appears he's gotten a perma ban since the new format was introduced. I told them that we'd talk to him and get him to drop whatever it was that kept getting him banned since he is a great member and very intelligent and we enjoyed his presence and it would be nice to see him back again. I think they can make an exception in this case since the guy contributed a heck of lot more quality than all the idiotic trolls around here. It's been a day now and they haven't responded yet so we'll see what happens. I hope they consider it.



Well we'll see. I guess by default he takes more crap than the both of us combined.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventors/Inventions

Invention: *The Ice Cream Truck* (~1920)












Ice cream van - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




A distinctive feature of ice cream vans is their melodic chimes, and often these take the form of a famous and recognizable tune.
Popular ice cream truck tunes in the
United States are "The Mister Softee Jingle", "Turkey in the Straw", "Do Your Ears Hang Low?", "Pop Goes The Weasel", "The Entertainer",[1] "Music Box Dancer", "Home on the Range", "It's a Small World", "Go Tell Aunt Rhody", "Für Elise", "Little Brown Jug", "The Picnic" (a Japanese children's song usually played with a recording of a young woman saying "hello" at the beginning of the song), and "Camptown Races". In some places in the U.S., ice cream trucks play the song "Ice Cream" by Andre Nickatina (essentially just "Turkey in the Straw" with bass).

In Australia, New Zealand and the United Kingdom, popular ice cream van tunes include "Greensleeves", "It's Now Or Never"/"Just One Cornetto", "Whistle While You Work" in Crewe and Nantwich, "You Are My Sunshine" in Vale Royal, "Teddy Bears' Picnic" in Sheffield, and "Match of the Day" in other places.


Inventor: *Harry Burt* (Good Humor)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

LOL!

Not bad stats for a Southern town




__





Peachtree City, Georgia (GA 30269, 30290) profile: population, maps, real estate, averages, homes, statistics, relocation, travel, jobs, hospitals, schools, crime, moving, houses, news, sex offenders






www.city-data.com


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well we'll see. I guess by default he takes more crap than the both of us combined.



That's true for sure. And I understand the default part is tricky because the other side has their own resentments and legitimate beefs, but if he's allowed to be a member of the forum, he should be granted the same respects that all other members get. But it's a sensitive issue there's no doubt about it. It's too bad and I doubt my request will get even an answer back, which is also too bad in of itself. It is what it is and at least we tried.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Speaking of unsafe inventions...
> LOL idea! But the guy has a deathwish.



That guy is nuts. But those cartridges are for ramset nail guns and you can just buy them at Home Depot or any lumber yard that carries them. I have a bunch of them and the colors dictate the strength and I believe the yellow ones are the strongest followed by the red ones. Use them all the time and there are ramsets that you have to use a hammer to strike the pin which then strikes the cartridge (that was the old style) which he used for that mechanism he created while the new ones have a standard trigger that flicks the internal hammer which strikes the cartridge just like a regular pistol. They're easily available on the shelf and it looks like that's what that guy used. Pretty smart and it's probably a much less caliber than say a 9mm or something like that. Good thing he didn't go that way LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well we'll see. I guess by default he takes more crap than the both of us combined.



lol, looks like the mods deleted my post requesting Nilgiri's unbanning! That's disappointing, but oh well, we tried. Maybe a larger member petition would work better.

Halloween coming up, this 1,800 lbs. pumpkin was brought to Boston Public Market today. Dang some of those things get huge, ey.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> lol, looks like the mods deleted my post requesting Nilgiri's unbanning! That's disappointing, but oh well, we tried. Maybe a larger member petition would work better.
> 
> Halloween coming up, this 1,800 lbs. pumpkin was brought to Boston Public Market today. Dang some of those things get huge, ey.



Yeah I had a feeling with all his bans his days were numbered. Wasn't following his replies as I'm guessing he spends most of his time in some Asia forum I/we don't follow.


I hear too many stories of big pumpkin shenanigans (like injecting water) that I'm skeptical of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventors/Inventions

Invention: *rotary Lawn mower* (~1942)













Lawn mower - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Inventor: *Kut Kwick* ( https://kutkwick.com/about-us-kut-kwick/ )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventors/Inventions

Invention: *Pin Tumbler Key Lock* (1848)





Inventor: *Linus Yale Sr *and* Linus Yale Jr*







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linus_Yale_Sr


.













Linus Yale Jr. - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Great American Inventors/Inventions

Invention: *rotating wheel can opener* (1870)













Can opener - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Inventor: *William Lyman*


----------



## Gomig-21

Check this out - guy is hiking in Utah in the beautiful fall with the leaves turning and a really isolated trail in the mountains when he comes across a mother mountain lion who doesn't take kindly to his intrusion on her territory and certainly coming close to her cubs. She does not like his presence, wow. Scary 6 minutes.

The whole story here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> Check this out - guy is hiking in Utah in the beautiful fall with the leaves turning and a really isolated trail in the mountains when he comes across a mother mountain lion who doesn't take kindly to his intrusion on her territory and certainly coming close to her cubs. She doesn't take too kindly to his presence, wow. Scary 6 minutes.



That's really scary. I have come across Mama Bears and their cubs in at least 4 States. A good situation to avoid, for sure!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

VCheng said:


> That's really scary. I have come across Mama Bears and their cubs in at least 4 States. A good situation to avoid, for sure!



That is insanely crazy. I edited the post and added the link to the whole story just FYI. Yeah when those ears folded back and those paws tripled in size when it went airborne is just nuts LOL.

I've been out on trails like that also but never came across anything like that. And us bird brains even go out at 3am in February because that's the best time to see great horned owls loool but luckily never ran into crazy bears or bobcats and certainly not any hungry mama mountain lion like this one was. I don't think it would've stalked him for that long if it wasn't hungry TBH. But the whole time I'm thinking kick some of those rocks at it or something and he never did except at the end when he finally picks up a rock and throws it at her and that does the trick! I suppose it's easier said behind a keyboard lol.

Did you have any hairy encounters with any of those bears?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> That is insanely crazy. I edited the post and added the link to the whole story just FYI. Yeah when those ears folded back and those paws tripled in size when it went airborne is just nuts LOL.
> 
> I've been out on trails like that also but never came across anything like that. And us bird brains even go out at 3am in February because that's the best time to see great horned owls loool but luckily never ran into crazy bears or bobcats and certainly not any hungry mama mountain lion like this one was. I don't think it would've stalked him for that long if it wasn't hungry TBH. But the whole time I'm thinking kick some of those rocks at it or something and he never did except at the end when he finally picks up a rock and throws it at her and that does the trick! I suppose it's easier said behind a keyboard lol.
> 
> Did you have any hairy encounters with any of those bears?



Nice...spot a Cougar and keep walking towards it...what a great idea.

As I'm watching this I'm wondering if the guy is going to be smart enough to put the phone down and pick up one of the millions of sharp nasty rocks he's walking backwards over. Wow how damn lucky can he be with plenty of ammo everywhere instead of just dirt and twigs in some dense forest. He should have been hurling those things 10 seconds into the video. BTW letting it get that close means bending to pick one up is dangerous as it makes you a smaller target.

Cougar not hungry...just escorting him out.

I've run into bears in the Berkshires..they never did anything...but we always made plenty of noise to never surprise one. Plus people are not stupid enough to walk out in the woods without a rifle. That's why the hillbillies are gun nuts.

Even with all the rocks in New England there usually isn't any readily available when you are trying to heave something substantial to spook an animal.


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> That is insanely crazy. I edited the post and added the link to the whole story just FYI. Yeah when those ears folded back and those paws tripled in size when it went airborne is just nuts LOL.
> 
> I've been out on trails like that also but never came across anything like that. And us bird brains even go out at 3am in February because that's the best time to see great horned owls loool but luckily never ran into crazy bears or bobcats and certainly not any hungry mama mountain lion like this one was. I don't think it would've stalked him for that long if it wasn't hungry TBH. But the whole time I'm thinking kick some of those rocks at it or something and he never did except at the end when he finally picks up a rock and throws it at her and that does the trick! I suppose it's easier said behind a keyboard lol.
> 
> Did you have any hairy encounters with any of those bears?



My encounters were accidental, while riding on off-road trails in forested regions. The bears cross them, and in the spring, the cubs are following their mother around. They are inquisitive and prone to wandering, which creates the gap into which an unsuspecting human may find themselves. In one situation, the mother had crossed the trail, but the cubs hadn't. Two of our group had ridden past when we noticed the situation and stopped short. And waited for an eternity, but it all resolved safely. Black bears have been sighted within a few miles of where I live, but my personal sightings have been much further than that.

It amazes me just how much wildlife there is around most of the US that I have seen thus far.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> As I'm watching this I'm wondering if the guy is going to be smart enough to put the phone down and pick up one of the millions of sharp nasty rocks he's walking backwards over.



You know what, the desire to show off "one's greatness" or whatever you want to call it in this new generation's mind, the obsession of filming any interaction has become a natural reaction. It's unbelievable. Watching all kinds of videos from friends filming other friends doing crazy tricks and hurting themselves and the friends whom are filming actually continue to film and not only film but are laughing at their friend's agonizing pain and suffering and in some instances, screaming in paint but noooo, have to get it on camera phone!

It's very disturbing and what's even more disturbing is in wildlife instances such as this one but worst IMO is when they see a hurt animal or one that is in severe distress and the first thing they do is reach for the phone camera and film the animal in total distress and narrate into the phone as if they're some wildlife program!? It's so friggin irritating to us old school guys as we scream "PUT THE F****G PHONE DOWN AND HELP THE ANIMAL YOU #@$%^&@*(&#()@*)#(+__!@)(*&^%@$#!). UGH.

For this guy, my first reaction would've been to put the phone away and concentrate on making sure I survive this encounter........NOT FILM IT! It just goes to show you this generation is so self absorbed with all the technology and especially phones that it has become automatic reaction no matter what the situation is at hand. 

Need to get this on film and post it on Facebook or Twitter or Tiktok and Instagram to get as many likes as possible and hopefully it goes viral so I can become famous! Yeah, that's awesome.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> As I'm watching this I'm wondering if the guy is going to be smart enough to put the phone down and pick up one of the millions of sharp nasty rocks he's walking backwards over. Wow how damn lucky can he be with plenty of ammo everywhere instead of just dirt and twigs in some dense forest. He should have been hurling those things 10 seconds into the video.



I've had dogs come at me and I remember being in yards with gravel like this terrain and I just kicked up a bunch of rocks towards the dogs and that stopped them right in their tracks especially when they get a face full of those nasty things. That's what I was thinking the whole time and he wouldn't have had to bend down and become a smaller target. But some people just don't think the same way as others and behave differently. I know I would've kicked rocks at it almost immediately.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Cougar not hungry...just escorting him out.



I'll tell you what, mothers of cubs in the predator chain have a lot of pressure on them to feed not only their cubs, but themselves also. There's been several stories where attacks by mountain lions have resulted in that kind of thing because prey is scarce and the burden is great. Just think of what that mama cougar has for prey in that wooded area to feed 2 cubs? Rabits? Hares? Mice, voles? Squirrels? raccoons? Sometimes they go through days without being able to feed their cubs and when any opportunity arises, they take advantage of it and look how far she followed him? And those lunges were not "hey come on, let's get moving" LOL! Those were much more intentional IMO.



VCheng said:


> My encounters were accidental, while riding on off-road trails in forested regions. The bears cross them, and in the spring, the cubs are following their mother around. They are inquisitive and prone to wandering, which creates the gap into which an unsuspecting human may find themselves. In one situation, the mother had crossed the trail, but the cubs hadn't. Two of our group had ridden past when we noticed the situation and stopped short. And waited for an eternity, but it all resolved safely. Black bears have been sighted within a few miles of where I live, but my personal sightings have been much further than that.
> 
> It amazes me just how much wildlife there is around most of the US that I have seen thus far.



And you know this lockdown has created a new phenomenon also since most people were locked up for 3 months or so and the wildlife out there must've been thinking hey, humans have gone extinct they're not around anymore and we don't have to worry about venturing further into our territories and even onto human trails.

And speaking of bears, I've seen a few black bears including one all sprawled out with its guts spread out on I-91 in Vermont when I came up onto it maybe an hour or 2 after a big semi must've nailed it and it was lying in the middle of the traveling lane. That was nasty and sad at the same time.

But I'm sure you remember Timothy Tredwell and his adventures in Alaska trying to save the grizzly bear (which incidentally didn't really need any saving) and what happened to him and his girlfriend in the middle of the night when one of the aggressive grizzlies showed up to their tent for some food? I don't think they have ever released any pictures of the aftermath or even the audio recording of the attack because of how gruesome it was. Oooof, can't imagine.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> You know what, the desire to show off "one's greatness" or whatever you want to call it in this new generation's mind, the obsession of filming any interaction has become a natural reaction. It's unbelievable.



Can't beat the morons falling off the Grand Canyon's edge while taking a selfie.



Gomig-21 said:


> And those lunges were not "hey come on, let's get moving" LOL! Those were much more intentional IMO.



If there was hunger intent this video would only be 15 seconds long. It ain't going to toy with you for 6 minutes if its hungry.

It certainly had no qualms about killing him if it saw an easy weak moment by him...however it wasn't sure of its success chances as it probably has never directly encountered a person before (otherwise it would have pounced on him *immediately* without a second thought) so it was playing it safe by pushing him back away from the cubs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Interesting forecast for the United States this winter.

The National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration winter forecast for the United States favors warmer, drier conditions across the southern tier of the United States, and cooler, wetter conditions in the North, thanks in part to an ongoing La Nina.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Interesting forecast for the United States this winter.
> 
> The National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration winter forecast for the United States favors warmer, drier conditions across the southern tier of the United States, and cooler, wetter conditions in the North, thanks in part to an ongoing La Nina.


Warmer than usual is fine with me. My snowblower has kicked the bucket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Talk about scary stuff, here's another of a totally different type. The type that assures billions perish in mutually assured destruction. And this doesn't even include the other delivery platforms which is phenomenally scary beyond belief. 

Your reminder that the United States maintains 46 nuclear-capable B-52Hs (out of 87 operational aircraft). A B-52H can carry up to 20 Air-Launched Cruise Missiles, each armed with a W80-1 warhead with a variable yield of 5-150 kilotons (although only 528 ALCMs are deployed). twitter.com/US_Stratcom/st…






Quite a bit of irony in this picture, though, I must say with the kids inflatable slides park in the background of loading some fancy spinnable gadget carrying nuke-capable CMs on a B-52. That's even more disturbing! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Waymo driverless taxis rides now open to the general public






A few rides in Waymo's fleet of SAE Level 4 fully self-driving cars.

Chapters:
00:00 Ride #1
25:15 Ride #2
43:23 Ride #3
01:02:31 Ride #4

Highlights:
Three point turn - 00:51
Avoiding rogue truck - 05:41
Somewhat a construction zone - 06:50
Busy unprotected left turn - 18:04
Two tight squeezes - 23:37
Gun it! - 38:41
Cul De Sac - 42:06
How to summon a ride - 42:45
Construction zone - 46:29
Avoiding reckless guy on unprotected left turn - 01:00:30




Needs lots of faith during the left turns across oncoming traffic (am I going to die)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> And you know this lockdown has created a new phenomenon also since most people were locked up for 3 months or so and the wildlife out there must've been thinking hey, humans have gone extinct they're not around anymore and we don't have to worry about venturing further into our territories and even onto human trails.
> 
> And speaking of bears, I've seen a few black bears including one all sprawled out with its guts spread out on I-91 in Vermont when I came up onto it maybe an hour or 2 after a big semi must've nailed it and it was lying in the middle of the traveling lane. That was nasty and sad at the same time.
> 
> But I'm sure you remember Timothy Tredwell and his adventures in Alaska trying to save the grizzly bear (which incidentally didn't really need any saving) and what happened to him and his girlfriend in the middle of the night when one of the aggressive grizzlies showed up to their tent for some food? I don't think they have ever released any pictures of the aftermath or even the audio recording of the attack because of how gruesome it was. Oooof, can't imagine.



Wildlife generally seems to be flourishing quite well in these pandemic times. Hitting one on the highway is never good, and downright deadly on a motorcycle. Alaska is on a whole another level. No wonder they have such permissive laws for firearms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

VCheng said:


> Wildlife generally seems to be flourishing quite well in these pandemic times. Hitting one on the highway is never good, and downright deadly on a motorcycle. Alaska is on a whole another level. No wonder they have such permissive laws for firearms.



Well, this is what's currently happening to at least the 3 of us here in MA, Cloud, Ant and myself! UGH! Too damn early! You getting any of this white crap down where you are in NY?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322237389121662977

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

I have this fog machine and it is awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> View attachment 684578
> 
> I have this fog machine and it is awesome.



This guy made some great ground fog to go with this whole spooooooky setup! Love it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322938857474658304

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> Well, this is what's currently happening to at least the 3 of us here in MA, Cloud, Ant and myself! UGH! Too damn early! You getting any of this white crap down where you are in NY?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322237389121662977



We have had out first accumulating snow of the season. In fact, the morning commute in today was slowed by light snow too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> You know, it's sad to say, but there are fewer and fewer Friendly's hanging around. We know how that will end, unfortunately, and it's too bad because they make one of the BEST ice cream dishes evah!
> 
> @VCheng , ever have a Friendly's Jim Dandy? I know you are a food guy which is why I'm asking. This is like a Sunday on steroids lmao.











Friendly's files for bankruptcy, agrees to sell restaurants to Connecticut-based firm


Company officials said they expect the deal to preserve "nearly all" of the chain's remaining 130 restaurants.




www.wcvb.com


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Friendly's files for bankruptcy, agrees to sell restaurants to Connecticut-based firm
> 
> 
> Company officials said they expect the deal to preserve "nearly all" of the chain's remaining 130 restaurants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wcvb.com



Sad, but some hope that the deal would include preserving the restaurants that are left by this new Amici Partners group. Doubt they'll keep the name or maybe they will? Sad for sure how this pandemic has ended a lot of lifelong businesses and ones that weren't really doing well before never stood a chance. I'm surprised they lasted this long TBH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Sad, but some hope that the deal would include preserving the restaurants that are left by this new Amici Partners group. Doubt they'll keep the name or maybe they will? Sad for sure how this pandemic has ended a lot of lifelong businesses and ones that weren't really doing well before never stood a chance. I'm surprised they lasted this long TBH.



2009








Brigham's closes doors


After more than two decades in the same location and more than 40 years overall inside the Burlington Mall, Brigham's restaurant closed its doors for the



www.wickedlocal.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> @VCheng , ever have a Friendly's Jim Dandy? I know you are a food guy which is why I'm asking. This is like a Sunday on steroids lmao.



Loved this, and the Fribbles too. Lately I have tried to eat at smaller non-chain establishments just to widen the variety of choices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

VCheng said:


> Loved this, and the Fribbles too. Lately I have tried to eat at smaller non-chain establishments just to widen the variety of choices.



I used to be able to pound down a Jim Dandy as a desert right after pounding a major dinner of steak and rice and veggies and salad! lol. Now, maybe half that dinner and then a couple of spoons of ice cream and I'm done!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Scotty skips the usual GM hatin' for a 200,000+ mile Firebird

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> I used to be able to pound down a Jim Dandy as a desert right after pounding a major dinner of steak and rice and veggies and salad! lol. Now, maybe half that dinner and then a couple of spoons of ice cream and I'm done!



I hear ya brother. It also takes me all night to do what I used to do all night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SQ8

kudos to the 48k who voted for Kayne West ..


----------



## YeBeWarned

Fingers crossed for USA election , stay safe all team USA  I hope the transaction of Power is peaceful and smooth .


----------



## VCheng

SQ8 said:


> kudos to the 48k who voted for Kayne West ..



He has admitted defeat after getting 57k votes from 12 States.

(And announced he's running again in 2024.  )



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


DeOrangeification is now underway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kruelwrld

Hey my fellow Americans. I just joined the forum only been on a few days but I can see many don't like us much on here.

But anyways I think Biden has this one, especially with the number of outstanding mail in ballots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Kruelwrld said:


> Hey my fellow Americans. I just joined the forum only been on a few days but I can see many don't like us much on here.



Well the funny thing is the site was started by a nice Pakistani-American twentySomething about 13 years ago and now it seems to have been taken over by trolling Chinese Nationalists.



Kruelwrld said:


> But anyways I think Biden has this one, especially with the number of outstanding mail in ballots.



I think that is a safe bet.


----------



## SQ8

VCheng said:


> He has admitted defeat after getting 57k votes from 12 States.
> 
> (And announced he's running again in 2024.  )
> 
> 
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> DeOrangeification is now underway.


Apparently he is doing everything he can - USPS just disobeyed the court to find 300k ballots - essentially disenfranchisement.


----------



## VCheng

SQ8 said:


> Apparently he is doing everything he can - USPS just disobeyed the court to find 300k ballots - essentially disenfranchisement.



Those ballots may not have received an exit scan to expedite delivery.


----------



## Kruelwrld

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well the funny thing is the site was started by a nice Pakistani-American twentySomething about 13 years ago and now it seems to have been taken over by trolling Chinese Nationalists.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is a safe bet.


Lol well I'm far from Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

VCheng said:


> Those ballots may not have received an exit scan to expedite delivery.


Either way - buy em tech stocks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

I didn't want to open a whole thread for this, so here it is anyway. The last flight of the Blue Angels in the legacy hornet before they switch to the newer Super Hornet.

*VIDEO: Blue Angels Fly Legacy Hornets For Last Time*
By: Mallory Shelbourne
November 5, 2020 2:30 PM








Navy Flight Demonstration Squadron, the Blue Angels, conducted the final flight on the F/A-18 A/B/C/D ‘Legacy’ Hornets marking the official transition of the Blue Angels to the F/A-18 E/F Super Hornets on Nov. 4, 2020. US Navy Photo
The Navy’s Blue Angels on Wednesday performed the squadron’s last flight with the F/A-18 legacy Hornets.

The last flight of the Navy Flight Demonstration Squadron’s F/A-18 Hornets left from Naval Air Station Pensacola, Fla., on Wednesday afternoon. The Hornets were slated to fly over nearby beaches on Florida’s panhandle and the coast of Alabama and return to NAS Pensacola, the service said in a news release.






“We are incredibly honored to have the opportunity to salute those teams who have flown, maintained and supported this platform for over three decades of service,” Cmdr. Brian Kesselring, the commanding officer of the Blue Angels, said in a statement.

“We deeply appreciate the expertise and operational knowledge Blue Angels past and present have brought to the team and we look forward to enhancing our operations as we fully transition to flying the Super Hornet.”

In 2018, the Navy issued Boeing a $17 million contract to reconfigure 11 F/A-18 E/F Super Hornets – two F/A-18F aircraft and nine F/A-18Es – to the Blue Angels format.

For the demonstration squadron’s configuration, the legacy Hornets do not have nose cannons and instead have smoke-oil tanks, according to the National Naval Aviation Museum.

Next year, the Blue Angels will for the first time fly the Super Hornets, the Navy said.









VIDEO: Blue Angels Fly Legacy Hornets For Last Time - USNI News


The Navy’s Blue Angels on Wednesday performed the squadron’s last flight with the F/A-18 legacy Hornets. The last flight of the Navy Flight Demonstration Squadron’s F/A-18 Hornets left from Naval Air Station Pensacola, Fla., on Wednesday afternoon. The Hornets were slated to fly over nearby...




news.usni.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> I didn't want to open a whole thread for this, so here it is anyway. The last flight of the Blue Angels in the legacy hornet before they switch to the newer Super Hornet.
> 
> *VIDEO: Blue Angels Fly Legacy Hornets For Last Time*
> By: Mallory Shelbourne
> November 5, 2020 2:30 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy Flight Demonstration Squadron, the Blue Angels, conducted the final flight on the F/A-18 A/B/C/D ‘Legacy’ Hornets marking the official transition of the Blue Angels to the F/A-18 E/F Super Hornets on Nov. 4, 2020. US Navy Photo
> The Navy’s Blue Angels on Wednesday performed the squadron’s last flight with the F/A-18 legacy Hornets.
> 
> The last flight of the Navy Flight Demonstration Squadron’s F/A-18 Hornets left from Naval Air Station Pensacola, Fla., on Wednesday afternoon. The Hornets were slated to fly over nearby beaches on Florida’s panhandle and the coast of Alabama and return to NAS Pensacola, the service said in a news release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “We are incredibly honored to have the opportunity to salute those teams who have flown, maintained and supported this platform for over three decades of service,” Cmdr. Brian Kesselring, the commanding officer of the Blue Angels, said in a statement.
> 
> “We deeply appreciate the expertise and operational knowledge Blue Angels past and present have brought to the team and we look forward to enhancing our operations as we fully transition to flying the Super Hornet.”
> 
> In 2018, the Navy issued Boeing a $17 million contract to reconfigure 11 F/A-18 E/F Super Hornets – two F/A-18F aircraft and nine F/A-18Es – to the Blue Angels format.
> 
> For the demonstration squadron’s configuration, the legacy Hornets do not have nose cannons and instead have smoke-oil tanks, according to the National Naval Aviation Museum.
> 
> Next year, the Blue Angels will for the first time fly the Super Hornets, the Navy said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIDEO: Blue Angels Fly Legacy Hornets For Last Time - USNI News
> 
> 
> The Navy’s Blue Angels on Wednesday performed the squadron’s last flight with the F/A-18 legacy Hornets. The last flight of the Navy Flight Demonstration Squadron’s F/A-18 Hornets left from Naval Air Station Pensacola, Fla., on Wednesday afternoon. The Hornets were slated to fly over nearby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.usni.org



Oh wow I figured they had switched by now. Hmm...bigger planes...needs some adjusting.

I had this exact Blue Angels poster on my wall when i was a kid.




A-4F

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Even being a UPS driver has its dangers!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325153895149023233

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## CatSultan

VCheng said:


> All that is great about USA will be in this thread.


What I love the most about USA is the fact that I can own almost any gun I want. Of course you can do that in Pakistan and a few other countries too.


nafsiati said:


> +Freedom, say anything you want!
> +Good healthcare programs, but not free.
> +Excellent weather year round.
> +Most known cities in the world like New York, and Los Angeles.
> +Withdrawing from the Middle East in late 2014
> +World's largest economy.
> +Crime Rate isn't as high as you'd think.
> +Great food!
> +Most Technologically advanced
> + Best Military(in every respect)
> +Great history


I live here so I can fix some of your misconceptions

1. Freedom of speech - unless you have an opinion that differs with the hive mind. Then you will be fired from your job and FBI will knock on your door.

2. True. It's overly expensive but it's fast, professional and reliable. Especially if you get a Pakistani doctor 

3. depends on where you live. I am lucky to live in Texas but if you live up north it's freezing cold. And in the south of Texas in can get burning hot.

4. True - I live near Dallas and it's fairly big

5. True

6. True

7. True - It isn't nearly as high as everyone thinks

8. True - Texas BBQ and burgers are amazing

9. Not as much as Japan but still advanced

10. Not in every respect. Most military members join because of debt from student loans and most are not very dedicated, brave or loyal. They do have good equipment tho.

11. yeah its only 200 years old but still fun to study.


----------



## Gomig-21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325155151544422404


----------



## VCheng

CatSultan said:


> What I love the most about USA is the fact that I can own almost any gun I want. Of course you can do that in Pakistan and a few other countries too.



Well, the thread started with cheerleaders, but the photos are now mostly gone.


----------



## Microsoft

Gomig-21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325155151544422404



I bet there're bigger celebrations in China.


----------



## F-22Raptor

Microsoft said:


> I bet there're bigger celebrations in China.



Doubt it, US policy towards China won’t change much.


----------



## Gomig-21

Microsoft said:


> I bet there're bigger celebrations in China.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325214200407449601


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325155151544422404



Hey I'm planning on starting a thread:
"The official post-election imminent Doom&Gloom Civil War prediction troll thread"

We can add that.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Geez Oregon was quiet for 150 years (like Idaho).
Then suddenly Hillary loses and the first violent riots are in...Oregon. 
George Floyd happens in Minnesota and the violent riots are in..Oregon

Now this:








Oregon becomes the first state to decriminalize hard drugs like cocaine and heroin


The Oregon drug initiative will allow people arrested with small amounts of hard drugs to avoid going to trial, and possible jail time.




www.cbsnews.com






Did the wackos from San Francisco who couldn't afford the housing do a caravan to Oregon?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Did the wackos from San Francisco who couldn't afford the housing do a caravan to Oregon?



I did notice that Oregon would end up being the punching bag for all these events happening outside of Oregon. It's rather weird. Must be the makeup of the residents there. No other way to explain it!?!?

BTW, I'm sure you and almost everyone knew that it is illegal to leave your car running and unattended in a parking or at a store while you run it even for a minute etc. It's a ticket-able offense. But then I just read this and!?!?!

_In Massachusetts, if your vehicle is idling for more than five minutes you could be fined $100 for your first offense and up to $500 for each succeeding offense. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> I did notice that Oregon would end up being the punching bag for all these events happening outside of Oregon. It's rather weird. Must be the makeup of the residents there. No other way to explain it!?!?
> 
> BTW, I'm sure you and almost everyone knew that it is illegal to leave your car running and unattended in a parking or at a store while you run it even for a minute etc. It's a ticket-able offense. But then I just read this and!?!?!
> 
> _In Massachusetts, if your vehicle is idling for more than five minutes you could be fined $100 for your first offense and up to $500 for each succeeding offense. _



Ugh! Why do they waste our time passing quirky laws like this? Yes, idling pollutes but there are better things to pursue.

Just wait until everybody is driving EV's and instead of sticking us with a gasoline tax they are forced to dream up something else to cover the revenue loss. I'm sure they'd make it completely unfair. Maybe a flat $1000 EV fee added on your car registration renewal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Here's a great idea for a mask these days!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Microsoft

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Geez Oregon was quiet for 150 years (like Idaho).
> Then suddenly Hillary loses and the first violent riots are in...Oregon.
> George Floyd happens in Minnesota and the violent riots are in..Oregon
> 
> Now this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oregon becomes the first state to decriminalize hard drugs like cocaine and heroin
> 
> 
> The Oregon drug initiative will allow people arrested with small amounts of hard drugs to avoid going to trial, and possible jail time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the wackos from San Francisco who couldn't afford the housing do a caravan to Oregon?



Imagine doing the Oregon trail now. Instead of dying of dysentery along the way you reach Oregon and die of crack overdose

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Hey @Gomig-21 I know you do remodeling and if you have a BJ's membership run on over ASAP because they are selling these 4 pack 1600 lumen LEDs for only *$1.99*. My wife had me replace all the basement bulbs and it's so bright down there now my kids say it has scared away all the creepiness at night. LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

looool happy thanksgiving fellas here's a fun one for ya Ant.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

apparently the turkeys being sold this year were bred to be smaller to accommodate the smaller gathering sizes.

That did not apply to the lines at Gucci and LV at the malls and outlets


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

My favorite dark red color. It looks tiny but apparently it is not. He's 6'5"

















SQ8 said:


> apparently the turkeys being sold this year were bred to be smaller to accommodate the smaller gathering sizes.



Certainly not the fresh turkeys. My wife said she had no choice but to buy one over 22lbs(10kg) . This was the *smallest* one she could find in a pile of over 100.





So how big is 20lbs...




This is what I'll be doing over the next few days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> It looks tiny but apparently it is not



It is a little over a foot smaller than the Firebird but that dude is 6' - 5" tall and that probably adds to that illusion. But you gotta hand it to Chevy and all the years they've been subtly changing and modernizing the look of that classic without veering into Ferrari design territory and still managing to keep it original. It is a sweet little machine and still in the $80K range which is the typical super vette range that has been there for a while. Nice color, too. Just can't imagine that top staying cool enough when it's tucked in that compartment even with that heat plate lol. And the mid-engine concept is pretty cool without a doubt.

Hey happy turkey day to you and every one else celebrating it. Hopefully by this time next year we'll all be vaccinated and able to have our normal get-togethers again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> It is a little over a foot smaller than the Firebird but that dude is 6' - 5" tall and that probably adds to that illusion. But you gotta hand it to Chevy and all the years they've been subtly changing and modernizing the look of that classic without veering into Ferrari design territory and still managing to keep it original. It is a sweet little machine and still in the $80K range which is the typical super vette range that has been there for a while. Nice color, too. Just can't imagine that top staying cool enough when it's tucked in that compartment even with that heat plate lol. And the mid-engine concept is pretty cool without a doubt.
> 
> Hey happy turkey day to you and every one else celebrating it. Hopefully by this time next year we'll all be vaccinated and able to have our normal get-togethers again.



Yeah I can't imagine that paint is going to hold up well being folded over the engine with not much air cooling like a front hood would get.

As for another size comparison for people here's some popular 4 door family cars which are only 10inches (25cm) longer than a Corvette









However I'd park my Firebird in the driveway next to Camrys and Accords and it was clearly larger. It was a big car.

I got vaccinated last week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I got vaccinated last week.



You did? Where when why how and who?! lol I didn't know there was even any available vaccine yet. I'm waiting to Wallgreens to get started and they've announced that they'll be giving them out as soon as they're available and obviously there's the FDA approval is my guess.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> You did? Where when why how and who?! lol I didn't know there was even any available vaccine yet. I'm waiting to Wallgreens to get started and they've announced that they'll be giving them out as soon as they're available and obviously there's the FDA approval is my guess.



No, just the regular flu shot at Walgreens. I normally don't have time to get one but I popped in to get it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> No, just the regular flu shot at Walgreens. I normally don't have time to get one but I popped in to get it.



Oh lol! I thought you magically got vaccinated for COVID!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hey were is @Vergennes ? He hasn't posted in a while and I'm assuming the good fella is taking a break as the usual culprits of ahole members who curse countries and the people of those countries have been doing a number on France and on him in many of the threads he's started and participated in with his opinion and of course, any country that dares to tell Turkey to sit on it and rotate is lashed out on vigorously on this board. So if you're getting these tags and reading them, I'm assuming you're taking a break especially with all the crazy stuff happening in Paris ATM and will come back eventually. Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Microsoft

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey were is @Vergennes ? He hasn't posted in a while and I'm assuming the good fella is taking a break as the usual culprits of ahole members who curse countries and the people of those countries have been doing a number on France and on him in many of the threads he's started and participated in with his opinion and of course, any country that dares to tell Turkey to sit on it and rotate is lashed out on vigorously on this board. So if you're getting these tags and reading them, I'm assuming you're taking a break especially with all the crazy stuff happening in Paris ATM and will come back eventually. Cheers.



If the French president has no problems advocating anti-Muslim sentiment on such a large platform then you shouldn't have any problem with anti-French sentiment on a minor forum where majority of users are Muslim.


----------



## Microsoft

https://imgur.com/eHoy5Nz

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I normally don't have time to get one but I popped in to get it.



Hey happy New Year to you and your family and to all other friends on this thread, @VCheng , @KAL-EL and everyone else I didn't mention you're included in this well wish for a much better upcoming year than the very tough 2020 for most people. I think that even if your employment, housing or any of the things we're used to having undisturbed wasn't affected and for the most part, life pretty much stayed on course for most of us thank God, I think it goes without saying that every single individual on this earth was affected by this virus in some way or another. The degree depends on a lot of factors but I think we all have been affected in some way.

So let's hope with the new year that we're on the upswing and if anyone was deeply affected by the virus, hopefully you'll have the strength and conviction to put the damages behind and move forward in good health and spirits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

Amen to that @Gomig-21 !!

Hope you and yours have a safe and productive upcoming new year.

@Hamartia Antidote @VCheng 

And everyone else..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

KAL-EL said:


> Amen to that @Gomig-21 !!
> 
> Hope you and yours have a safe and productive upcoming new year.



Thanks, man.

Out of all the memes (or whatever they call them these days) out there that analogize leaving 2020 behind and jumping into 2021, I found this one on Twitter to be one of the better ones, lol. 

Busting out of 2020 as hard as possible is like what this RAF pilot had to do out of his Harrier in Afghanistan!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

@Gomig-21 



https://www.radio.com/weei/sports/patriots/tom-brady-finally-sells-his-brookline-mansion







Nice land...but the house seems understated for the money..maybe they like simpler lives. Those black and white square tiles might be the tipoff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.radio.com/weei/sports/patriots/tom-brady-finally-sells-his-brookline-mansion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice land...but the house seems understated for the money..maybe they like simpler lives. Those black and white square tiles might be the tipoff.



You know what the problem is with a house of that magnitude? It has so many styles incorporated in it because of its size and abundance of rooms that are individually decorated without a central, classical and timeless theme such as colonial homes for example. Built in times where the interior architecture is still relevant to this day and attracts a certain large portion of the wealthy and upper middle class. Where as something like this needs to be constantly updated to meet that ever so rapidly changing decorative style.

But that's pretty much what it's all about nowadays anyway. Come up with a new and brilliant concept but market it in a way where it needs to be constantly updated with a particular & incremental time frame in mind.

That house is amazing, though, lol. Only $40 mill?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> You know what the problem is with a house of that magnitude? It has so many styles incorporated in it because of its size and abundance of rooms that are individually decorated without a central, classical and timeless theme such as colonial homes for example. Built in times where the interior architecture is still relevant to this day and attracts a certain large portion of the wealthy and upper middle class. Where as something like this needs to be constantly updated to meet that ever so rapidly changing decorative style.
> 
> But that's pretty much what it's all about nowadays anyway. Come up with a new and brilliant concept but market it in a way where it needs to be constantly updated with a particular & incremental time frame in mind.
> 
> That house is amazing, though, lol. Only $40 mill?



I'm not sure where to start with it. The outside grounds are amazing and the exterior comes across as tastefully done. Mansion with only a single front door. Interesting...at least it is wide.

I do like the cathedral ceilings in all the bedrooms (my master has one). I like the happy atmosphere the light colored walls give. Love the wide board wooden floors. Master staircase is incredibly understated (why?). Beams in ceiling fine. 9+ foot ceilings.

One kitchen is understated rustic ..but the colors are fine. The other is some plain looking one with those tiles.

Dining room nice, like the circular ceiling. Strange chandelier and chairs though.
Fireplace room fine. Being from California I'm suspicious if he even bothers to light the fireplace (they are real as there are FOUR huge conspicuous chimneys on the roof...but only on one side of the house...lopsided) . I think a large high tech gas one would be better with a minor chimney system.

Not liking the wall to wall carpets upstairs. The huge black and white diagonal tiles are atrocious on the eyes. I guess he doesn't trust cordless phones as old-style curly wired phones are on the walls. Custom Bathroom sinks are silly. Bedrooms surprisingly small for a house of this price. Nothing else pops as it seems typical/traditional other than the marble showers (one with a horrendous ceiling slope in it!).

BTW I wanted to be an architect when I was growing up so I notice these things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> BTW I wanted to be an architect when I was growing up so I notice these things.



Yeah I can see that! Very nice description there.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah



First the rabbit explosion...now the coyotes.

There was a pack of coyotes roaming my parent's *Boston* neighborhood.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> First the rabbit explosion...now the coyotes.
> 
> There was a pack of coyotes roaming my parent's *Boston* neighborhood.



Well IIRC, the area they're at is also surrounded with a lot of parks and little to even large forest areas where they probably come out from. And I'm guessing because of people staying home and the lesser outdoor activities happening out there that they're getting a little ballsy and adventuring and exploring a little further than they usually would.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> First the rabbit explosion...now the coyotes.



You realize the way you wrote that is synonymous with exactly the way natural selection/natural population control occurs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Well IIRC, the area they're at is also surrounded with a lot of parks and little to even large forest areas where they probably come out from. And I'm guessing because of people staying home and the lesser outdoor activities happening out there that they're getting a little ballsy and adventuring and exploring a little further than they usually would.



They are coming in from Newton and Brookline. They have pretty much roamed around much of Allston/Brighton. Hearing about them in South Boston and Cambridge.


Gomig-21 said:


> You realize the way you wrote that is synonymous with exactly the way natural selection/natural population control occurs?



Yep, hope the wolves and mountain lions don't show up next to take care of them. LOL!





We may end up bringing in the elephants

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Yep, hope the wolves and mountain lions don't show up next to take care of them. LOL!



Speaking of mountain lions, check out this incredible discovery in the Amazon of Brazil ~ an all-white puma/cougar/mountain lion which may never be seen again for who knows how long!















Extremely rare white cougar highlights a quirk of the species


“Another white cougar may not appear in my lifetime,” scientist says of unusual young male spotted in Brazil’s Atlantic Forest.




www.nationalgeographic.com





They're probably not calling it an "albino" because in order to be considered a full-fledged "albino," I believe the eyes have to be white/blue? Or whitish with all the surrounding eye lobe and lash brow to be pink flesh as well as the nose AND, if I'm not mistaken, the claws have to be tinted white. That's probably why most full albino species of any kind don't live long in the wild because their pink skin can't protect them from the harsh elements. Between the high temperatures and sunrays penetrating the eyebrow because of the almost transparent pink skin, the ight always gets through the brow. As well as the skin's sensitivity to cold and hot temps really don't give it much of a chance of survival. But these all-white are different. Maybe even rarer in some respects.

These are more like animals with leucism. Pretty wild stuff.









Leucism - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey happy New Year to you and your family and to all other friends on this thread, @VCheng , @KAL-EL and everyone else I didn't mention you're included in this well wish for a much better upcoming year than the very tough 2020 for most people.





KAL-EL said:


> Hope you and yours have a safe and productive upcoming new year.
> 
> @Hamartia Antidote @VCheng



Thank you for the wishes. I hope 2021 is better for everybody all around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> @Gomig-21



With all the grievances and headaches we have to deal with in these life-altering times and this pandemic that has shaken the entire world to its core, our state legislature is filing legislation to designate an official MA state dinosaur. There has to be better and more important and more pressing things he could be working on, right?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346433767389409282


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> With all the grievances and headaches we have to deal with in these life-altering times and this pandemic that has shaken the entire world to its core, our state legislature is filing legislation to designate an official MA state dinosaur. There has to be better and more important and more pressing things he could be working on, right?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346433767389409282



Unbelievable.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Unbelievable.



I lol'd when I saw this today. 






As serious as this virus is, it's still necessary to get some humor out of it for our sanity.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

As Tom Brady beats Saints to earn 14th conference title game, why did he have to leave the Patriots again? - The Boston Globe


Brady, even at age 43, showed the powers that be in Foxborough that they should have tried harder to work things out.




www.bostonglobe.com





@Gomig-21
If Brady beats Rodgers to make it to the Superbowl for the 10th time there is going to be a Capital Riot in Patriotland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> As Tom Brady beats Saints to earn 14th conference title game, why did he have to leave the Patriots again? - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> Brady, even at age 43, showed the powers that be in Foxborough that they should have tried harder to work things out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bostonglobe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gomig-21
> If Brady beats Rodgers to make it to the Superbowl for the 10th time there is going to be a Capital Riot in Patriotland.



I believe it. Sports radio was off the hook today, between the hosts and people calling in. That game yesterday brought back those playoff sentiments that with Brady, you always have a chance and how many superbowls did we get to see the Pats in because of him? We got complacent and many really bought into the "in Bill we trust" mantra, but as great of a coach as he is, he's also blown a few calls and made some super bad decision in that time span, this one certainly being one of them. Also the Bucs coach today said that New England didn't allow Brady to coach in the game and he allows him to do so. lol, that's not gonna fly well with the folks in Foxboro.

I'm rooting for him and the Bucs as if they're my team. How could you not!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> I believe it. Sports radio was off the hook today, between the hosts and people calling in. That game yesterday brought back those playoff sentiments that with Brady, you always have a chance and how many superbowls did we get to see the Pats in because of him? We got complacent and many really bought into the "in Bill we trust" mantra, but as great of a coach as he is, he's also blown a few calls and made some super bad decision in that time span, this one certainly being one of them. Also the Bucs coach today said that New England didn't allow Brady to coach in the game and he allows him to do so. lol, that's not gonna fly well with the folks in Foxboro.
> 
> I'm rooting for him and the Bucs as if they're my team. How could you not!



I think Bob Kraft is in on the verge of losing his entire franchise. People are going to rip up their season tickets and send their money to Tampa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I think Bob Kraft is in on the verge of losing his entire franchise. People are going to rip up their season tickets and send their money to Tampa.



I mean, we knew it wasn't going to last forever, and even this is way out of the ordinary that such greatness can be maintained in this violent sport for such a long time and at his age, it's amazing! But they had it in their hands and they could see it. Although he did have a really bad year last year and it did look like the writing was on the wall, heck his last pass as a Patriot was a pick-6 against Baltimore IIRC which was devastating. But how could they let him go!?

So your doom and gloom scenario has a lot of merit to it. The only thing that will save them is if they pull off a great trade or deal and somehow land someone like Deshaun Watson from Houston, or someone like that. Then I think they might just save face. But if they go with a drafted rookie and they have a subpar year and go 6-10, oooof, I hate to see what will happen lol.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> I mean, we knew it wasn't going to last forever, and even this is way out of the ordinary that such greatness can be maintained in this violent sport for such a long time and at his age, it's amazing! But they had it in their hands and they could see it. Although he did have a really bad year last year and it did look like the writing was on the wall, heck his last pass as a Patriot was a pick-6 against Baltimore IIRC which was devastating. But how could they let him go!?
> 
> So your doom and gloom scenario has a lot of merit to it. The only thing that will save them is if they pull off a great trade or deal and somehow land someone like Deshaun Watson from Houston, or someone like that. Then I think they might just save face. But if they go with a drafted rookie and they have a subpar year and go 6-10, oooof, I hate to see what will happen lol.



Well it's coming across as a massive f-up. They let the key guy leave with no good backup plan ready. The season ended in disaster. Now if he wins against the Packers they will look double stupid in Patriot fan's eyes as they let him go too early.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well it's coming across as a massive f-up. They let the key guy leave with no good backup plan ready. The season ended in disaster. Now if he wins against the Packers they will look double stupid in Patriot fan's eyes as they let him go too early.



Oh yeah, go Brady & Bucs! I'd love to see them waltz into Lambeau Field and put up 35 points on the cheezeheads and hold Rogers & co. to 14 points or less and be on their way to a superbowl! Wow, that would be GREAT!!!! lol. Then watch Belichick and Kraft suck on it for letting him go like that. Then bringing in Cam Newton who's clearly washed up and is not even a shell of his past. Funny when they first got him we were all like yaaaay......then it was uuuggh.....lol.

Yeah bro, I'll be rooting for Brady BIG TIME, but that is going to be one tough matchup for them and especially on the frozen tundra of Lambeau fieeeelddd!! Certainly for those Tampa Bay fair weather fellas. They ain't used to that bitter, bone-chilling freezing numbing temperatures up there this time of year!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Oh yeah, go Brady & Bucs! I'd love to see them waltz into Lambeau Field and put up 35 points on the cheezeheads and hold Rogers & co. to 14 points or less and be on their way to a superbowl! Wow, that would be GREAT!!!! lol. Then watch Belichick and Kraft suck on it for letting him go like that. Then bringing in Cam Newton who's clearly washed up and is not even a shell of his past. Funny when they first got him we were all like yaaaay......then it was uuuggh.....lol.
> 
> Yeah bro, I'll be rooting for Brady BIG TIME, but that is going to be one tough matchup for them and especially on the frozen tundra of Lambeau fieeeelddd!! Certainly for those Tampa Bay fair weather fellas. They ain't used to that bitter, bone-chilling freezing numbing temperatures up there this time of year!



Hey we had a discussion on the Trump wall 4 years ago. Was the outcome a toss up? How many miles did he get? I think it was 300.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Hey we had a discussion on the Trump wall 4 years ago. Was the outcome a toss up? How many miles did he get? I think it was 300.



I have no idea, bro. What made you think of that?! lol. Was it a bet?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> I have no idea, bro. What made you think of that?! lol. Was it a bet?



Oh wait...wrong Egyptian...sorry...haha




__





Unite against Trump


There will be money spent on the fence/wall but it won't be for a gold plated $25B one It won't be gold plated. That will be how much in total with the wall made out of hardened concrete wall with rebar and steel, if you had watched the video you would understand that. I think you don't...



defence.pk

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Oh wait...wrong Egyptian...sorry...haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unite against Trump
> 
> 
> There will be money spent on the fence/wall but it won't be for a gold plated $25B one It won't be gold plated. That will be how much in total with the wall made out of hardened concrete wall with rebar and steel, if you had watched the video you would understand that. I think you don't...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk



lol, I haven't seen any posts from EgyptianAmerican in a very long time, maybe a couple of years even. Hope he's ok and doing well.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> lol, I haven't seen any posts from EgyptianAmerican in a very long time, maybe a couple of years even. Hope he's ok and doing well.



I'm going to stir up trouble and reply to the thread...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SQ8

Watching the scenes from the capitol is surreal these days


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

SQ8 said:


> Watching the scenes from the capitol is surreal these days



Hey Oscar!
Haven't seen you around much. 
You going to reply to the wall thread? LOL!


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Hey we had a discussion on the Trump wall 4 years ago. Was the outcome a toss up? How many miles did he get? I think it was 300.



Most of that so called wall building fantasy pipe dream he had was piecemeal replacing the existing walls that were falling apart to begin with. I think he couldn't get any approval from the people who owned the lands to sell them to the government so he could build that wall. I think he even had too much resistance from Washington itself for the funding. All he could do to make it look like he was building a wall was replacing the existing one and lying to the people that it was a new wall going up. I think it was around 400 or 500 miles out of 2000+ that got new walls? Something like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goritoes

Let's see how many wars Biden starts. Say whatever about trump but at least he didn't start any new wars.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I'm going to stir up trouble and reply to the thread...



Hey Ant, one winner of the $1.05 Billion Mega Millions lottery from Michigan lmao. Do the math on that one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey Ant, one winner of the $1.05 Billion Mega Millions lottery from Michigan lmao. Do the math on that one!



Oh I forgot to play. Wow what a haul!!


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Oh I forgot to play. Wow what a haul!!



You ain't kidding. Someone on the jobsite just told me that one individual also hit the powerball for $700 million or something like that looool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> You ain't kidding. Someone on the jobsite just told me that one individual also hit the powerball for $700 million or something like that looool.



So my Craftsman died a few years ago...this Ego battery one looks interesting...but pricey


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Oh yeah, go Brady & Bucs! I'd love to see them waltz into Lambeau Field and put up 35 points on the cheezeheads and hold Rogers & co. to 14 points or less and be on their way to a superbowl! Wow, that would be GREAT!!!! lol. Then watch Belichick and Kraft suck on it for letting him go like that. Then bringing in Cam Newton who's clearly washed up and is not even a shell of his past. Funny when they first got him we were all like yaaaay......then it was uuuggh.....lol.
> 
> Yeah bro, I'll be rooting for Brady BIG TIME, but that is going to be one tough matchup for them and especially on the frozen tundra of Lambeau fieeeelddd!! Certainly for those Tampa Bay fair weather fellas. They ain't used to that bitter, bone-chilling freezing numbing temperatures up there this time of year!



Patriots Buccaneers vs Packers scheduled for 3PM.

Riot scheduled for 6PM.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Patriots Buccaneers vs Packers scheduled for 3PM.
> 
> Riot scheduled for 6PM.



lol! Really looking forward to it. There was a stat today on Twitter that Tom Brady is 61-9 in games under 40 degrees. I'm guessing the temp at Lambeau Field today at 3pm will probably be lower than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> lol! Really looking forward to it. There was a stat today on Twitter that Tom Brady is 61-9 in games under 40 degrees. I'm guessing the temp at Lambeau Field today at 3pm will probably be lower than that.



So I haven't been outside for a few days and the wind blew over one of my barrels. I casually opened the back door to go outside to pick it up and WOW is it cold out.

My right shoulder is a foot and a half from a window when I sit at my desk and I didn't notice anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> So I haven't been outside for a few days and the wind blew over one of my barrels. I casually opened the back door to go outside to pick it up and WOW is it cold out.
> 
> My right shoulder is a foot and a half from a window when I sit at my desk and I didn't notice anything.




Yeah the wind bursts and gusts are out of control.

BTW, those Bernie Sanders memes are also getting out of control loool.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## SQ8

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Hey Oscar!
> Haven't seen you around much.
> You going to reply to the wall thread? LOL!


busy with work - although Biden’s about to throw wrench in it with the Keystone pipeline cancellation.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> lol! Really looking forward to it. There was a stat today on Twitter that Tom Brady is 61-9 in games under 40 degrees. I'm guessing the temp at Lambeau Field today at 3pm will probably be lower than that.



Well I have to run out the door but the riot is 46 seconds away.


Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well I have to run out the door but the riot is 46 seconds away.



YAY!!

Riot starts!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well I have to run out the door but the riot is 46 seconds away.
> 
> 
> YAY!!
> 
> Riot starts!!!!!



Honestly I was expecting a close game and a possible TB win, or a GB win and more like the latter. But to see Tom Brady go into the Frozen Tundra of Lambeau Field, in the heart of super duper Cheesehead country with a hungry Green Bay Packers team and Aron Rodgers who's always been compared to Brady but only has 1 Super Bowl to Brady's 6 and 9 appearances, and so you know he was really hungry and this was probably his last chance to get there, and they lose to Brady who threw 3 interceptions to boot!!!! The man is again, the GOAT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Plug your guitar into this Kia Ceed and jamb? Eric Clapton is doing it?! lol

*Top Gear S19E04 - How to test a Kia Ceed (with Eric Clapton and Bruce Willis)





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well I have to run out the door but the riot is 46 seconds away.
> 
> 
> YAY!!
> 
> Riot starts!!!!!



I don't think it has settled yet that Brady is going to his *10th SUPER BOWL* and with a different team than the Patriots and in the NFC after playing in the AFC for his whole career. You have to think how freaked out all the haters are right now. They might need psychiatric care at this point since no one in their right mind, not even us die-hard Brady fans would've predicted he would take a so-so team that has middle of the pack talent and frankly a lousy coach to the super bowl in his first year, at the age of 42! They must be banging their heads against the walls lol. It really is something else.

Now he's facing the up and coming super star in that punk *** Patrick Mahomes and how ideal is this scenario? Passing the torch? As good as that kid looks, it's a VERY DIFFICULT feat to match what Brady has accomplished in his career. 

10th superbowl
6 superbow wins/rings possibly his 7th

Who could ever match just those two accolades? MGM has the early line at KC favored by 3.5. That'll piss Brady off enough to get him really motivated to win this thing. Should be fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Bundle up tonight into tomorrow and this weekend, Ant, and anyone else in the Northeast. Supposed to drop in the teens tonight and this weekend is supposed to be hovering around 10 degrees loool. Sucks.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Bundle up tonight into tomorrow and this weekend, Ant, and anyone else in the Northeast. Supposed to drop in the teens tonight and this weekend is supposed to be hovering around 10 degrees loool. Sucks.



I was just outside. Not fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I was just outside. Not fun.



Aaaannnnddd then there is this! lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355258532019404800

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Aaaannnnddd then there is this! lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355258532019404800








Kids : "wow can we go here".
Me: "hmm...that song seems very familiar"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Need to see spring and summer really quickly, man! This is getting ridiculous and February is starting out with a bang around here. 

BTW, Ant, what do you think of this product here? Do you think this gizmo actually produces that much pressure straight from a regular garden hose? I have a pressure washer I paid quite a bit of money for and use it a lot and it's a bit of a PITA sometimes it refuses to start and gotta change the plug and clean it etc. But it needs the motor to produce the pressure. Hard to believe this $16 item bypasses all of that!?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350462687055003649


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> Bundle up tonight into tomorrow and this weekend, Ant, and anyone else in the Northeast. Supposed to drop in the teens tonight and this weekend is supposed to be hovering around 10 degrees loool. Sucks.



Frigid weekend here, with windchills in the negative,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Need to see spring and summer really quickly, man! This is getting ridiculous and February is starting out with a bang around here.



Yeah, I hear you on that.



Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, Ant, what do you think of this product here? Do you think this gizmo actually produces that much pressure straight from a regular garden hose? I have a pressure washer I paid quite a bit of money for and use it a lot and it's a bit of a PITA sometimes it refuses to start and gotta change the plug and clean it etc. But it needs the motor to produce the pressure. Hard to believe this $16 item bypasses all of that!?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350462687055003649



Yeah right. If people could easily do that with a nozzle there would be no purpose in inventing the pressure washer.

Besides I have one of those stupid "new code" tiny copper pipes on my spigots. I did rip off the backflow adapter...geez.





looked something like this...just more hassle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

VCheng said:


> Frigid weekend here, with windchills in the negative,



Well, IIRC, we got something like 18 inches of snow back between Christmas and New Years or shortly before it I forget exactly, and by the looks of this, depending on where one is at, snowfall could vary considerably but it looks like you folks down in NY will also get a bit of this wintery mix. Not a big fan of this crap anymore lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355632371224125441

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Yeah, I hear you on that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right. If people could easily do that with a nozzle there would be no purpose in inventing the pressure washer.
> 
> Besides I have one of those stupid "new code" tiny copper pipes on my spigots. I did rip off the backflow adapter...geez.
> View attachment 712216
> 
> looked something like this...just more hassle



It doesn't seem like it could create that much pressure like that, but they're selling them on Amazon and usually a product sold on there usually gets rigorous verifying, I would think. It's cheap enough, too, that it might be worth getting it just to see if it works well enough like a real pressure washer. I think they're somewhere between $16 - $30.

Anyway, looks like southern New York & Philly area is going to get the worst part of this coming storm, @VCheng . Good luck to you and all of us this sucks!

A major nor'easter will be impacting the Eastern US through Tuesday. Here are the latest snowfall, wind gust, and coastal flooding forecasts. Near blizzard conditions are possible along the coast Monday-Monday night where the strongest winds are expected.






















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355882038969180164


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> It doesn't seem like it could create that much pressure like that, but they're selling them on Amazon and usually a product sold on there usually gets rigorous verifying, I would think. It's cheap enough, too, that it might be worth getting it just to see if it works well enough like a real pressure washer. I think they're somewhere between $16 - $30.
> 
> Anyway, looks like southern New York & Philly area is going to get the worst part of this coming storm, @VCheng . Good luck to you and all of us this sucks!
> 
> A major nor'easter will be impacting the Eastern US through Tuesday. Here are the latest snowfall, wind gust, and coastal flooding forecasts. Near blizzard conditions are possible along the coast Monday-Monday night where the strongest winds are expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355882038969180164


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


>



lol, as seen and as predicted!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> lol, as seen and as predicted!



Tom Brady SNL

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> Anyway, looks like southern New York & Philly area is going to get the worst part of this coming storm, @VCheng . Good luck to you and all of us this sucks!



Meh, it's winter. It snows.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> Meh, it's winter. It snows.



yay for shoveling...looks at wet clothes. Isn't the age limit 50 or something?

Edit: Apparently 55








At What Age Should You Stop Shoveling Snow? | eden


Shoveling snow without caution can be dangerous to people of all ages. However, older people, from age 55 and above




edenapp.com




Interesting it says don't shovel in the morning...you hear that you two...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Hamartia Antidote said:


>



So one of my neighbors seems to have bought one of these EGO (didn't see the model#) and his 50 something *WIFE* was out there using it. Certainly looked like it was struggling but it went through the tough pile the plow left on the end of the driveway.

Hmmm..liking this more and more


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> So one of my neighbors seems to have bought one of these EGO (didn't see the model#) and his 50 something *WIFE* was out there using it. Certainly looked like it was struggling but it went through the tough pile the plow left on the end of the driveway.
> 
> Hmmm..liking this more and more



And this stuff is the NASTY wet crap! But thankfully we only got about 3 inches over here. Did you get the big load or was it also only a few inches where you are? I don't even know where you are lol.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> And this stuff is the NASTY wet crap! But thankfully we only got about 3 inches over here. Did you get the big load or was it also only a few inches where you are? I don't even know where you are lol.



Only 3?? Whut???


Ah you snuck out of it


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Only 3?? Whut???
> 
> At least 6 here west of Boston.



Psshaw! We don't even bat an eyelid unless it is in the double digits over a few hours.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Only 3?? Whut???
> 
> 
> Ah you snuck out of it
> View attachment 712896



Maybe not even 3" TBH. Looks a little bit under, but it's soaking wet! Interesting the different accumulations. Coastal areas almost always get away with less shtuff and Worcester seems to always get clobbered. Funny how that works.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Maybe not even 3" TBH. Looks a little bit under, but it's soaking wet! Interesting the different accumulations. Coastal areas almost always get away with less shtuff and Worcester seems to always get clobbered. Funny how that works.







haha here's some of my snow

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


>



It's gonna be a hell of a game and those two will be the reason they win his 19th Super bowl victory! 1-9 with the Pats and one with the only Buccaneers 0l0 who couldn't tough the pats organization because they new how to manipulate the salaries ad give players less then hey decerped to lay with a winning franchise and they agreed until hey finally had a minimum of 3 rigs and now if it was time to cash in!!! can't blame them and mean this can't go on forever.
SHOULD BE A GOOD GAME TOMORROW GO BUCS AND TOMMY D AND GRONKOSKI AND TONY BROWN IS GONNA HAVE A HELL OF A GAME!!!! GRAND SCREW MAHOMES HIS TIME IF OVER-!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hamartia Antidote said:


> haha here's some of my snow



NOTICE HOW IT ISN;T PHASING HIM: LOL


----------



## Gomig-21

hEY I THOUHGT YOU WERE IN BED NOW HOMIE! ITS 10 OF 3 MAN!!!!


----------



## Gomig-21

PAYBACK IS BITCH AINT IS. CAREFUL WHAT YOU SAY ESPECIALLY A FEMALE WHO DOESN'T KNOE JACK SHIT OF WHAT SHE SAIDS AND ON HAS A VENDETTE ON gYEOTIAN OILOTS BECAUSE THEY FOUGHT ISRAELIS AND POUDED THEM AND BROUHT THEIR METHODS TO TEACH PAKISTANIS AND INSTEAD PAKSITANIS RESENTED THAT INSTEAD OF INDULJING AND TOOK A FEMALE'S WORD FOR IT LOL. SHAME BUT I SUPOSE BLOOD IS THIKER THAN WTER,


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> PAYBACK IS BITCH AINT IS. CAREFUL WHAT YOU SAY ESPECIALLY A FEMALE WHO DOESN'T KNOE JACK SHIT OF WHAT SHE SAIDS AND ON HAS A VENDETTE ON gYEOTIAN OILOTS BECAUSE THEY FOUGHT ISRAELIS AND POUDED THEM AND BROUHT THEIR METHODS TO TEACH PAKISTANIS AND INSTEAD PAKSITANIS RESENTED THAT INSTEAD OF INDULJING AND TOOK A FEMALE'S WORD FOR IT LOL. SHAME BUT I SUPOSE BLOOD IS THIKER THAN WTER,



LOL Whut? Your account hacked?


----------



## 313ghazi

Man Vs Food. An excellent TV shows, not for the food challenge, but rather for the crazy types of food that can be found in America.


----------



## 313ghazi

Gomig-21 said:


> Need to see spring and summer really quickly, man! This is getting ridiculous and February is starting out with a bang around here.
> 
> BTW, Ant, what do you think of this product here? Do you think this gizmo actually produces that much pressure straight from a regular garden hose? I have a pressure washer I paid quite a bit of money for and use it a lot and it's a bit of a PITA sometimes it refuses to start and gotta change the plug and clean it etc. But it needs the motor to produce the pressure. Hard to believe this $16 item bypasses all of that!?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350462687055003649



Apparently they're shit -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hey ain't might get banned from this shiholt of a forum because of and asshole named Mastankhan who disses Egypt and tht's the last thing ii will take from than pakistani fool it's bad enough they diss us Egytpia as if their shit don't stink whn it stinks to no avail fro the shit food they eat.

So se me a pm with you pjon number and Immsend you mind so we can go baoting this suer for sure ror.
Sure thing and **** this forum tne tuike foover.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey ain't might get banned from this shiholt of a forum because of and asshole named Mastankhan who disses Egypt and tht's the last thing ii will take from than pakistani fool it's bad enough they diss us Egytpia as if their shit don't stink whn it stinks to no avail fro the shit food they eat.
> 
> So se me a pm with you pjon number and Immsend you mind so we can go baoting this suer for sure ror.
> Sure thing and **** this forum tne tuike foover.



Calm down brother. That guy doesn't just diss Egypt. He disses the US in plenty of my threads. Take a breather. Don't let the trollers keep winning by chasing off the good guys. Just use the





"ignore" button on him (I have a few people blocked) and that can work miracles.

Let me search my desktop for the contact info we used last time so don't leave yet. Hey is that Cheesecake Factory in your town still open?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Hey @Gomig-21 jay Leno is driving his *beautiful* 2002 WS6 Firebird. You've got a 2001.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Hey @Gomig-21 jay Leno is driving his *beautiful* 2002 WS6 Firebird. You've got a 2001.



LOVE IT!! Timeless classics. I still get stares from 18 year olds (notice I said 18 loooooooooo) when I had about 6 girls come up to me WITH MY WIFE IN THE FRONT SEAT BRO LOL THESE GIRLS HAVE NO SHAME AND THE OLDEST ONE MUST'VE BEEN 12 LMFAOOOOOOOA and one of them said "is that a Ferrari?" I looked at my wife and said "yes of course" lmao. Then they had the balls to ask for a ride and told us where they live but let me tell you, my shoulder was killing me from my wife slamming it when I told them yes of course it's a Ferrari lol.

BTW, much more timeless than the corvette, the older one like 80s and 90's didn't have that killer timeless style. Now the new $87,000-$15000 certainly do.


----------



## TruthSeeker

*NASA lands Perseverance rover on the Mars surface, carrying the first helicopter for another planet*
PUBLISHED THU, FEB 18 20214:00 PM ESTUPDATED THU, FEB 18 20214:25 PM EST

Michael Sheetz@THESHEETZTWEETZ

NASA successfully landed its fifth robotic rover on Mars on Thursday, with the U.S. space agency confirming that Perseverance touched down safely on the red planet’s surface.
The rover is the most technologically advanced robot that NASA has ever sent to Mars, with the agency aiming to spend nearly two years exploring the surface.
Perseverance is also carrying a small helicopter named Ingenuity, which is a technology demonstrator that NASA plans to use to attempt the first flight on another planet.





The first image beamed back to Earth from Mars rover Peseverance after landing on the surface.
NASA
NASA successfully landed its fifth robotic rover on Mars on Thursday, with the U.S. space agency confirming that Perseverance touched down safely on the red planet’s surface.
“Touchdown confirmed,” NASA’s Jet Propulsion Laboratory mission control said. “Perseverance safely on the surface of Mars, ready to begin seeking the sands of past life.”

The rover is the most technologically advanced robot that NASA has ever sent to Mars, with the agency aiming to spend nearly two years exploring the surface. The agency spent about $2.4 billion to build and launch the Perseverance mission, with another $300 million in costs expected for landing and operating the rover on the Mars surface.
Based on its predecessor Curiosity, which reached Mars in August 2012 and is still in operation, the Perseverance rover was built by NASA’s JPL in California. Multiple companies contributed to parts of the spacecraft, such as the Lockheed Martin-built heat shield, Aerojet Rocketdyne-built rocket thrusters and the Maxar Technologies-built robotic arm.
Perseverance is also carrying a small helicopter named Ingenuity, which NASA plans to use to attempt the first flight on another planet.




Engineers observe the first driving test for NASA’s Mars 2020 Perseverance rover in a clean room at NASA’s Jet Propulsion Laboratory in Pasadena, California, on Dec. 17, 2019.
NASA/JPL-Caltech
The rover is about the size of a small car, weighing about one ton in total and is 10 feet long by nine feet wide by seven feet tall. It has a robotic arm that reaches about seven feet long, the end of which has a robotic “hand” that has a camera, chemical analyzer, and a rock drill. Perseverance is nuclear powered, with a plutonium generator provided by the U.S. Department of Energy to generate electricity for its pair of lithium-ion batteries.
Perseverance traveled 293 million miles to reach Mars over the course of more than six months since launching on a United Launch Alliance Atlas V rocket on July 30.
*Sticking the landing*




This illustration shows the events that occur in the final minutes of the nearly seven-month journey that NASA’s Perseverance rover takes to Mars
NASA/JPL-Caltech
The rover’s landing featured the typical “seven minutes of terror” that NASA engineers describe for any spacecraft attempt to reach the Martian surface. That’s the time it takes to enter the Martian atmosphere and descend to the surface, and it’s named as such because it takes 11 minutes for any communication to travel from the rover back to Earth – meaning the time delay requires that the spacecraft and rover perform the landing autonomously.
Perseverance entered the Martian atmosphere in a capsule that protected the rover as it traveled at about 12,100 miles per hour. The spacecraft then deployed a parachute to begin slowing down before jettisoning the capsule and heat shield, and then firing its rocket thrusters to slow itself down from about 170 miles per hour to about two miles per hour




An animation of the spacecraft carrying Mars rover Perseverance firing its thrusters to slow down for landing.
NASA/JPL-Caltech
The spacecraft next deployed its “sky crane,” which lowered the rover the remaining few feet down to the surface.




An animation of Mars rover Perserverance being lowered to the Mars surface by the “sky crane.”
NASA/JPL-Caltech
Perseverance landed in the Jezero Crater, a 28-mile-wide basin in the northern hemisphere of Mars. Its a place where NASA believes a body of water, about the size of Lake Tahoe, used to flow. NASA’s science team hopes the ancient river delta may have preserved organic molecules and other potential signs of microbial life, which Perseverance will attempt to detect with its instruments.




The target landing area of NASA’s Perseverance rover is overlaid on this image of its landing site on Mars, Jezero Crater.
ESA/DLR/FU-Berlin/NASA/JPL-Caltech
In addition to its scientific instruments, the rover also carries a commemorative plate to honor COVID-19 healthcare workers and pay tribute to the impact of the pandemic.
The rover also has the names of 10.9 million people stenciled into three silicon chips on the rover, with the words “Explore as one” written in Morse code.
*Perseverance’s mission*
The rover is packed with cameras to capture its expedition, with the robot chock full of scientific instruments to measure the planet’s geology – and hopefully collect samples that NASA aims to one day return to Earth.
NASA plans to drive Perseverance around the surface for one Martian year, which is the equivalent to 687 days on Earth.
It has seven major instruments for a wide variety of purposes: Mastcam-Z, Mars Environmental Dynamics Analyzer (MEDA), Mars Oxygen In-Situ Resource Utilization Experiment (MOXIE), Planetary Instrument for X-ray Lithochemistry (PIXL), Radar Imager for Mars’ Subsurface Experiment (RIMFAX), Scanning Habitable Environments with Raman & Luminescence for Organics & Chemicals (SHERLOC), and SuperCam.
The rover also has a sample caching system, which has nine different drill bits and a bevy of sample collection tubes to capture pieces of the Mars surface for eventual return to Earth.
“Perseverance is the first rover to bring a sample caching system to Mars that will package promising samples for return to Earth by a future mission,” NASA said in a press release. “Rather than pulverizing rock the way Curiosity’s drill does, Perseverance’s drill will cut intact rock cores that are about the size of a piece of chalk and will place them in sample tubes that it will store until the rover reaches an appropriate drop-off location on Mars.”
NASA hopes to return the sample as a part of a campaign in partnership with the European Space Agency some time in the future.
The rover is designed to cover more ground than any other robot sent to Mars before. NASA designed Perseverance to drive an average of 650 feet per Martian day, which is close to the longest drive previously completed in a day at 702 feet by NASA’s Opportunity rover.
*Aiming for first flight on another planet*




The Perseverance rover, with the Ingenuity helicopter visible attached underneath, prepared for launch.
NASA/JPL-Caltech
Perseverance is also carrying the Ingenuity helicopter. A couple months after the landing, NASA plans to deploy the helicopter from underneath Perseverance in a flat area. The rover will then drive about 330 feet away, to capture the flight attempt with the rover’s cameras.




An animation of the Perseverance rover deploying the Ingenuity helicopter.
NASA/JPL-Caltech
If all goes will, Ingenuity’s flight will be the first powered controlled flight on another planet, in what NASA describes as “a Wright Brothers moment” on Mars.




An animation of the Ingenuity helicopter taking its first flight on Mars.
NASA/JPL-Caltech

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> LOVE IT!! Timeless classics. I still get stares from 18 year olds (notice I said 18 loooooooooo) when I had about 6 girls come up to me WITH MY WIFE IN THE FRONT SEAT BRO LOL THESE GIRLS HAVE NO SHAME AND THE OLDEST ONE MUST'VE BEEN 12 LMFAOOOOOOOA and one of them said "is that a Ferrari?" I looked at my wife and said "yes of course" lmao. Then they had the balls to ask for a ride and told us where they live but let me tell you, my shoulder was killing me from my wife slamming it when I told them yes of course it's a Ferrari lol.
> 
> BTW, much more timeless than the corvette, the older one like 80s and 90's didn't have that killer timeless style. Now the new $87,000-$15000 certainly do.



LOL! Hey remember I had one of the 1st 4th gens in Massachusetts back in 1994. People were crowding around it saying it was a spaceship. Even the cops would pull me over to check it out. Parking next to a Corvette brought many sly grins from me as the C5 style didn't come out until 1997. So I had the cooler looking car...especially with the crazily raked windshield. HAHA!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL! Hey remember I had one of the 1st 4th gens in Massachusetts back in 1994. People were crowding around it saying it was a spaceship. Even the cops would pull me over to check it out. Parking next to a Corvette brought many sly grins from me as the C5 style didn't come out until 1997. So I had the cooler looking car...especially with the crazily raked windshield. HAHA!!



Speaking of driving, how do you suppose Tiger Woods ended up crossing the medium into the oncoming lane and then flipping his SUV a couple of times? Hope he's ok and makes a full recovery. That was crazy. I doubt he was messed up at 7:30 a,m trying to get to the golf course to meet up with a couple other players for 18 holes, but you never know. Maybe he was texting.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Speaking of driving, how do you suppose Tiger Woods ended up crossing the medium into the oncoming lane and then flipping his SUV a couple of times? Hope he's ok and makes a full recovery. That was crazy. I doubt he was messed up at 7:30 a,m trying to get to the golf course to meet up with a couple other players for 18 holes, but you never know. Maybe he was texting.



Looks like we'll never know.








Tiger Woods unable to remember driving on day of crash as authorities retrieve black box data


The contents are unknown, but the evidence from the black box could give us more information




www.cbssports.com


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Looks like we'll never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiger Woods unable to remember driving on day of crash as authorities retrieve black box data
> 
> 
> The contents are unknown, but the evidence from the black box could give us more information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbssports.com



Police have accessed the vehicle's black box after a search warrant.


----------



## Gomig-21

VCheng said:


> Police have accessed the vehicle's black box after a search warrant.



I wonder if they can find out if he was on the phone at the exact time of the accident. I think the only way for them to determine that is to check his phone records and match the exact time of the incident with any phone activity he might've been having at the time. But I believe the police department needs a search warrant signed by a judge to obtain those records and to get that, they need enough probable cause which I don't think they have. An accident is just an accident, which is why they call it an accident! lol. Not sure where the boundaries are where it becomes more than just an accident and they need to investigate it as if it was a criminal act or whatever it's called.

Either way, the dude has had a tough time with vehicles, that's for sure. Aside from the time he was pulled over all messed up on medication pills, there was that one time he crashed in his driveway and into his garage, and now this. He should hire someone to drive him around, no doubt.

Speaking of unfortunate accidents, my buddy Drew has been boating all his life and he was starting to venture longer distances with his girlfriend and got sick and tired of paying so much money for fuel. Marina fuel is much more than street gasoline even though it's the same crap lol. But when you're on the water and nowhere else to go, they stick it to you. So he figured they would try sailing and use the wind to travel these long distances. Bought a 40ft sailboat and fixed it up and loved it for a couple of years until they got sick and tired of all the work you have to do with all the lines and sails etc, LOL! Yep, sold the sailboat and bought a powerboat and was back to being a powerboater. Just a couple of days ago, he gets the news that the guy who bought the sailboat from him took it from Miami and sailed north and before he even got passed the South Carolina border, he ran into 35 foot waves!!! Now I've been in 8 ft waves with our boat and let me tell you, it is NOT fun at all! It is scary as heck and you really feel like you're gonna flip over off one of them and then it's survival after that. So I can't imagine what this guy and whomever was with him must've went through facing 35ft waves, but we know the boat sank and he's alive after being rescued by the US Coast Guard. What a nightmare, but glad he and whomever was with him are ok. Scary stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## SQ8

Dems sometimes have the most idiotic of ideas - Colorado passes gun laws that require you to lock your gun while at home as well. So basically, I’m struggling with the lock while the intruder is already in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

lol, a lot of truth to these.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> lol, a lot of truth to these.
> 
> View attachment 724268



I gave up on my car radio. I lost the 4 digit password on the anti-theft and haven't called up to get it unlocked after the last battery disconnect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

SQ8 said:


> Dems sometimes have the most idiotic of ideas - Colorado passes gun laws that require you to lock your gun while at home as well. So basically, I’m struggling with the lock while the intruder is already in.



It's one of those damned if you do, damned if you don't. I think it's still better than if a youngling finds it and gets a hold of it and accidently blows half his face off or accidently kills a friend of his while showing it off. Or stealing it and committing a crime of any kind with it. I guess the trick is to lock it up in a way where only you can access it quickly.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> I gave up on my car radio. I lost the 4 digit password on the anti-theft and haven't called up to get it unlocked after the last battery disconnect.



And how about this weather? We go from 74 degrees to 0 practically overnight lol. That was crazy and it's not much warmer out there right now either. These are the type of nights where one really should plug in the diesel or it just might not start in the morning from gumming up in this cold temp. Even the coil heater sometimes doesn't cut it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey, guess what, I'm firing one of my 12 year employers on Monday. Don't want to ruin his weekend even thought I don't care but he's getting out of control and you know the old saying....can't let the inmate run the assylam,
> 
> He's a brilliant, great worker and I will lose a lot but it doesn't matter, it's the principal that ouns, does excellent quality work but is a baby, argues with me and the final straw was raise his voice at me and threw his phone on the floor. I stomped on it 5 times for raising his voice in home owner's house me that rat cockroach and crushed it like a scorpion and now he's gone Monday. I'll call him at 6am and tell him go to hell and never come back you flitty scumbag and I'll find a new one after I take a month vacation and trailer the boat to Miami for a rest of a mind that has gone berserk.
> 
> Imagine that POS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey, guess what



Hire me man, I'm tired of the financial biz.
I put up two ceiling light fixtures today...and they were pinging me just as I'm on a chair putting the mounting bracket in...@#$% unreal!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Hire me man, I'm tired of the financial biz.
> I put up two ceiling light fixtures today...and they were pinging me just as I'm on a chair putting the mounting bracket in...@#$% unreal!



Yeah, you're ready bro? Trust me, Ant, it ain't what you think and probably sucks worst! Dirty, filthy, super tiring. No det hours, constantly solving almost impossible problems and bro, I'll be perfectly honest with you, come our suckass winter and the older your bones get, you'll be begging for your cubicle or office or whatever. Besides, sightseeing MUCH better in your field lol.

Hey, if you hung those lights without a problem, apply for a license since they are VERY STRICT about electrical, codes more so than building and plumbing is honestly the MOST profitable like a lawyer and you stay much cleaner. I've been cleaner bit lately since I don't do much of the work but honestly I'm getting tired of the rat chase and the modernizing of materials except I'll take good quality synthetics over depleting forest woods and short growth is just not cutting it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah, you're ready bro? Trust me, Ant, it ain't what you think and probably sucks worst! Dirty, filthy, super tiring. No det hours, constantly solving almost impossible problems and bro, I'll be perfectly honest with you, come our suckass winter and the older your bones get, you'll be begging for your cubicle or office or whatever. Besides, sightseeing MUCH better in your field lol.
> 
> Hey, if you hung those lights without a problem, apply for a license since they are VERY STRICT about electrical, codes more so than building and plumbing is honestly the MOST profitable like a lawyer and you stay much cleaner. I've been cleaner bit lately since I don't do much of the work but honestly I'm getting tired of the rat chase and the modernizing of materials except I'll take good quality synthetics over depleting forest woods and short growth is just not cutting it.



Spoke to a friend of mine in your biz and he would describe perpetual phone tags trying to synchronize things, dealing with town halls that look at you as a crook, customers calling about every little thing, wrong shipments holding things up, and customers insisting on using their own people - who take 10 times longer holding up inspections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

Anyone get the J&J vaccine? You worried?


----------



## Kruelwrld

I received the Pfizer vaccine. I had no problems with it.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Spoke to a friend of mine in your biz and he would describe perpetual phone tags trying to synchronize things, dealing with town halls that look at you as a crook, customers calling about every little thing, wrong shipments holding things up, and customers insisting on using their own people - who take 10 times longer holding up inspections.



Yep, he's exactly right. It's a rat race sorry for the late reply. But after all it is still work and grateful for it for sure, as aggravating and frustrating and stressful as it can be. Oh yeah, and dirty if you don't only run things and actually get down and dirty. Even cutting one piece of 2x4 sends sawdust all over you lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Yep, he's exactly right. It's a rat race sorry for the late reply. But after all it is still work and grateful for it for sure, as aggravating and frustrating and stressful as it can be. Oh yeah, and dirty if you don't only run things and actually get down and dirty. Even cutting one piece of 2x4 sends sawdust all over you lol.



You get your Pfizer shot at the DoubleTree yet? I braved the Hynes at the Pru.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> You get your Pfizer shot at the DoubleTree yet? I braved the Hynes at the Pru.



Just put in the application for it earlier today, been dealing with a lot of crap these days that I have certainly procrastinated on that but the wife said enough is enough and I do believe she signed up earlier today. 
I guess people are staying away from the Johnson & Johnson because of the two blood clots they caused in a few million people? I think the Pfizer is the one every one seems to be going for? 

Is this your 1st or your 2nd?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Just put in the application for it earlier today, been dealing with a lot of crap these days that I have certainly procrastinated on that but the wife said enough is enough and I do believe she signed up earlier today.
> I guess people are staying away from the Johnson & Johnson because of the two blood clots they caused in a few million people? I think the Pfizer is the one every one seems to be going for?
> 
> Is this your 1st or your 2nd?



Got the 1st a week ago. Second will be May.

Pfizer the preferred. Got it at the Hynes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Got the 1st a week ago. Second will be May.
> 
> Pfizer the preferred. Got it at the Hynes.
> View attachment 737089



Double Tree Hotel sounds good to me! I'll find out what she did and where we ended up and hopefully we can change it to that location if they put us in Roxbury or something like that lol. Thank you for posting that information, ma brotha!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Double Tree Hotel sounds good to me! I'll find out what she did and where we ended up and hopefully we can change it to that location if they put us in Roxbury or something like that lol. Thank you for posting that information, ma brotha!








Vaccine Signup MA







vaccinesignup.mass.gov

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Geez... @Gomig-21 the woodchippers are out in full force this year in my neighborhood.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Geez... @Gomig-21 the woodchippers are out in full force this year in my neighborhood.



I'm telling you, I could've sworn I heard a pileated woodpecker on one of my trees and I spent 15 minutes looking for him but couldn't find him. I've never seen one but their pecking is much louder and deeper than the other more common peckerheads lol.

Unless you meant landscapers out cleaning yards and using the wood chipper? lol My head is just automatically bird brain.

This is the rathe reclusive pileated woodpecker and you would notice his pecking is deeper because he's much larger than the other common woodpeckers we have, almost a foot long. EDIT: Change that dimension to between 16 and 20 inches. This is the largest and rarest peckerhead. Beautiful bird.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goritoes

Got 1st Pfizer and waiting for the second at the start of May, anyone having any reactions? I didn't .


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Goritoes said:


> Got 1st Pfizer and waiting for the second at the start of May, anyone having any reactions? I didn't .


i'm fine


Gomig-21 said:


> I'm telling you, I could've sworn I heard a pileated woodpecker on one of my trees and I spent 15 minutes looking for him but couldn't find him. I've never seen one but their pecking is much louder and deeper than the other more common peckerheads lol.
> 
> Unless you meant landscapers out cleaning yards and using the wood chipper? lol My head is just automatically bird brain.
> 
> This is the rathe reclusive pileated woodpecker and you would notice his pecking is deeper because he's much larger than the other common woodpeckers we have, almost a foot long. EDIT: Change that dimension to between 16 and 20 inches. This is the largest and rarest peckerhead. Beautiful bird.
> 
> View attachment 739006



We had a woodpecker in my next door neighbor's tree for a few years and then not a peep.

I mean woodchippers (and chainsaws)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goritoes

Hamartia Antidote said:


> i'm fine



My cousin's family all got a little fever and fatigue feeling after their second shots, so i am bracing for some reaction but i hope there is none.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Goritoes said:


> My cousin's family all got a little fever and fatigue feeling after their second shots, so i am bracing for some reaction but i hope there is none.



My second shot is in mid May.


----------



## Goritoes

Hamartia Antidote said:


> My second shot is in mid May.



I got my second shot date on 10th May.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Goritoes said:


> I got my second shot date on 10th May.



Wow I just checked an it says next weekend..I thought is was later.


----------



## Goritoes

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Wow I just checked an it says next weekend..I thought is was later.



Well, best of luck


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Goritoes said:


> Well, best of luck



I'm ready...I got the jack and everything


----------



## Goritoes

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I'm ready...I got the jack and everything



Meanwhile... 




me

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> We had a woodpecker in my next door neighbor's tree for a few years and then not a peep.
> 
> I mean woodchippers (and chainsaws)



The bunnies are actually a welcome sight, this year. It's been a tough one and usually seeing them makes you wonder what are they burrowing or destroying etc. But this year, they actually put a smile on our faces. Some of them are more brazen than before, probably from the lockdowns and less people around. But man, now that school is started, traffic and the usual complaints are back! lol


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> The bunnies are actually a welcome sight, this year. It's been a tough one and usually seeing them makes you wonder what are they burrowing or destroying etc. But this year, they actually put a smile on our faces. Some of them are more brazen than before, probably from the lockdowns and less people around. But man, now that school is started, traffic and the usual complaints are back! lol



Yes, mowed the lawn today for the first time and it was a bunniefest. At least 5 bouncing around.

Preparing for Pfizer shot #2...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng




----------



## Gomig-21

@Hamartia Antidote lol, I'm sure most of us are familiar with this term. As a matter of fact, I know a few that fit the term quite well!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> @Hamartia Antidote lol, I'm sure most of us are familiar with this term. As a matter of fact, I know a few that fit the term quite well!
> 
> View attachment 753778



Of course and Taxachusetts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> @Hamartia Antidote lol, I'm sure most of us are familiar with this term. As a matter of fact, I know a few that fit the term quite well!
> 
> View attachment 753778












Commonwealth Launches “Mass VaxMillions” Vaccine Lottery Program


Prizes Include Five $1 Million Winners; Five College Scholarships




www.mass.gov

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Interactive map




__





The Racial Dot Map: One Dot Per Person for the Entire U.S.






racialdotmap.demographics.coopercenter.org





Interesting...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> @Hamartia Antidote lol, I'm sure most of us are familiar with this term. As a matter of fact, I know a few that fit the term quite well!
> 
> View attachment 753778



As bad as a rep we get at least stuff like this doesn't happen








Cyclist attacked by alligator after falling from bike in Florida park


The bicyclist lost control, went into the water at a state park and was bitten. The alligator was captured.




www.nbcnews.com





I can't even believe stuff like this happens

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> As bad as a rep we get at least stuff like this doesn't happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyclist attacked by alligator after falling from bike in Florida park
> 
> 
> The bicyclist lost control, went into the water at a state park and was bitten. The alligator was captured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even believe stuff like this happens



Crazy. Did you see this here?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417310845911150592
That's some pretty serious damage!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Crazy. Did you see this here?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417310845911150592
> That's some pretty serious damage!



Oh boy. I'm sure it will be closed


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Wow. Look at the rich people roster




__





2021 Olympic Team Roster - USRowing


The official 2021 Olympic Team Roster for the




usrowing.org





Weston, Weston, Weston, Harvard, Brown, Princeton, Winsor, BBN, Belmont Hill,etc
geez!

@Gomig-21

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Wow. Look at the rich people roster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2021 Olympic Team Roster - USRowing
> 
> 
> The official 2021 Olympic Team Roster for the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usrowing.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weston, Weston, Weston, Harvard, Brown, Princeton, Winsor, BBN, Belmont Hill,etc
> geez!
> 
> @Gomig-21



Yeah man, that's the only way to get these athletes the endowment and financing they need to be able to fly round trip and have all expenses paid and training and not only that, but the schools have a very obvious vested interest in they success as it adds to the schools list of accomplishment to be able to recruit new students. No brainer. The poor in community colleges have to raise money and even at that, most are unsuccessful at coming up with the whole amount of $20+ plus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> As bad as a rep we get at least stuff like this doesn't happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyclist attacked by alligator after falling from bike in Florida park
> 
> 
> The bicyclist lost control, went into the water at a state park and was bitten. The alligator was captured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even believe stuff like this happens



Just saw this. Tough being a cyclist anywhere, I guess!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421604005357125634


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Just saw this. Tough being a cyclist anywhere, I guess!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421604005357125634

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Wow. Look at the rich people roster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2021 Olympic Team Roster - USRowing
> 
> 
> The official 2021 Olympic Team Roster for the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usrowing.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weston, Weston, Weston, Harvard, Brown, Princeton, Winsor, BBN, Belmont Hill,etc
> geez!
> 
> @Gomig-21



Bro sorry I missed that post! Crazy.

BTW, I can't friggin believe the Pats are on tonight for their first pre-season game! You gotta be kidding me where the frig did this summer go!?!??!?!? As great as it is to have the NFL back, it sucks also knowing fall is right around the gaddam corner!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Bro sorry I missed that post! Crazy.
> 
> BTW, I can't friggin believe the Pats are on tonight for their first pre-season game! You gotta be kidding me where the frig did this summer go!?!??!?!? As great as it is to have the NFL back, it sucks also knowing fall is right around the gaddam corner!



Yeah, but I flipped the channel.

You have to watch this. Make sure you get to the point where he deals with 3 wheels off the wire...and then disconnecting to get passed a tower.





Dude! You are nutz. Use a better strategy to keep the wheels on (like deeper grooves) and a better strategy to fix it other than standing on the wires.

Instead of four wheels...use 4 sets of two. One with shallow and one with deep. That will help with a wheels off scenario and more importantly when you get to the tower one wheel can be disconnected and moved to the other side instead of this crazy suicidal wtf move (a big open hook for his safety line) he was doing.


Oh god it gets worse...a guy on a helicopter skid doing the same thing on live wires.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

@Gomig-21

So we did a whale watch boat ride.
I'm out in the middle of the ocean with the skyline not visible and I'm still able to browse the web with Verizon until it finally cuts out. Meanwhile 3 years ago everytime I'm on that redline bridge over the Charles I lose my connection...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Yeah, but I flipped the channel.
> 
> You have to watch this. Make sure you get to the point where he deals with 3 wheels off the wire...and then disconnecting to get passed a tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude! You are nutz. Use a better strategy to keep the wheels on (like deeper grooves) and a better strategy to fix it other than standing on the wires.
> 
> Instead of four wheels...use 4 sets of two. One with shallow and one with deep. That will help with a wheels off scenario and more importantly when you get to the tower one wheel can be disconnected and moved to the other side instead of this crazy suicidal wtf move (a big open hook for his safety line) he was doing.
> 
> 
> Oh god it gets worse...a guy on a helicopter skid doing the same thing on live wires.



Yeah that's some pretty messed up stuff. Funny thing is I actually know a dude who does things like this for a living. Works with power lines and poles and things of that sort, even grounds them and cuts and reconnects new connections etc. When we're building new houses, most of the stuff now is underground but every once in a while we need to bring it overhead and watching some of these guys dealing with all that voltage (funny they'll always tell you "it ain't the voltage that'll kill you it's the amperage" lmao and I'll be like "yep, I bet you whatever the voltage is there (which is 240 really) there will be plenty of amperage to get you stuck to something and that current just constantly pass through you until someone knocks you off! lol

That carriage had a lot of faults like you said. Would be a GREAT thing to take and improve on it and invent a new, safe one to sell all over the world! You ready?



Hamartia Antidote said:


> @Gomig-21
> So we did a whale watch boat ride.
> I'm out in the middle of the ocean with the skyline not visible and I'm still able to browse the web with Verizon until it finally cuts out. Meanwhile 3 years ago everytime I'm on that redline bridge over the Charles I lose my connection...



I have a couple of spots I'm so familiar with as far as that exact dilemma is concerned. After all these decades of traveling the same routes day after day after day, you learn these silly things loool.

BTW, did you see any whales? Humpbacks breaching? The wife went with you too? Next year InshaAllah bro, we'll get the boat out and go at our own leisure and even do some tuna fishing!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, did you see any whales? Humpbacks breaching? The wife went with you too? Next year InshaAllah bro, we'll get the boat out and go at our own leisure and even do some tuna fishing!



It was pretty good. 4 of those whales with the white flippers. Pretty close to the boat too.

While I did get some pics they aren't the greatest. The crowd was frantically running back and forth from each side of the boat and the kids mostly took the pics while the wife and I sat inside.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> It was pretty good. 4 of those whales with the white flippers. Pretty close to the boat too.
> 
> While I did get some pics they aren't the greatest. The crowd was frantically running back and forth from each side of the boat and the kids mostly took the pics while the wife and I sat inside.



Very cool & awesome. Yeah post the pics or a few of the better ones if you feel like it. It would be nice to see some of those magnificent giants.







I'm guessing you took one of the Boston Aquarium rides? Those are pretty good since the people running the boats from the captain down to the last mate is very informed on all marine life, not just the whales but all sorts of marine life living or migrating through Stellwagon Bank, so you're bound to get a lot of very accurate information on what is going on there. If you see blue sharks that would be awesome to add to your list as those are usually there with the whales on most occasions but seeing them also is a great treat! Ocean turtles (talking about the big ones that really only tiger sharks have the ability to eat them through that shell of theirs lol. Then there's all the other marine life to see and learn about, such a great ride and a lot of fun.

Up this way for us Northshore people looool we have the whale watching tours out of Gloucester. They're also a lot of fun and the ride is shorter than the ones from Boston since up north, the distance is obviously quite shorter to the northwest border of Stellwagon bank. And of course, the shortest is from the wonderful town of Provincetown! But, all that only matters where the whales decide to congregate and feed. Otherwise, it ends up not making that much of a difference.


----------



## Kruelwrld

Pray for us down in Louisiana. Ida about to make landfall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Kruelwrld said:


> Pray for us down in Louisiana. Ida about to make landfall.



You beat me to it, my friend. I was just going to post something similar because this looks CRAZY when they're saying 145 mph winds and it's only going to get worst in the next few hours! WTF! Louisiana has really taken a beating between Katrina and now hopefully they've set up enough stronger levies and other protection devices and not only that, I keep hearing them say things like "if you plan on staying and enduring the storm then make sure you have enough food and batteries etc." and I'm thinking what the hell kind of drugs are these people on?!?! There should be a mandatory evacuation for all the towns that will be leveled by this thing. This is no joke and not a rain storm, it's a friggin hurricane currently packing 145 mph winds!!! I don't understand that. They can drive to a safe place and park in stadium parking lots in next door states or make arrangements as such, but to not make a mandatory evacuation is absolutely nuts since you know 911 will be jammed and not only that, they won't be able to get to anyone and then when it's all said and done, they'll be knocking on every door to pull people out in body bags! That's if the house is still up! God help these people and this state.

@Hamartia Antidote , why the frig do these gaddam things ALWAYS take a northeast turn up our way once they pummel the southern states whichever it may be Florida, or Louisiana or even Texas? They ALWAYS go straight up that one state and then bear right straight towards us up here!?!?! I can't stand it! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kruelwrld

Gomig-21 said:


> You beat me to it, my friend. I was just going to post something similar because this looks CRAZY when they're saying 145 mph winds and it's only going to get worst in the next few hours! WTF! Louisiana has really taken a beating between Katrina and now hopefully they've set up enough stronger levies and other protection devices and not only that, I keep hearing them say things like "if you plan on staying and enduring the storm then make sure you have enough food and batteries etc." and I'm thinking what the hell kind of drugs are these people on?!?! There should be a mandatory evacuation for all the towns that will be leveled by this thing. This is no joke and not a rain storm, it's a friggin hurricane currently packing 145 mph winds!!! I don't understand that. They can drive to a safe place and park in stadium parking lots in next door states or make arrangements as such, but to not make a mandatory evacuation is absolutely nuts since you know 911 will be jammed and not only that, they won't be able to get to anyone and then when it's all said and done, they'll be knocking on every door to pull people out in body bags! That's if the house is still up! God help these people and this state.
> 
> @Hamartia Antidote , why the frig do these gaddam things ALWAYS take a northeast turn up our way once they pummel the southern states whichever it may be Florida, or Louisiana or even Texas? They ALWAYS go straight up that one state and then bear right straight towards us up here!?!?! I can't stand it! lol


 Yea my poor city getting pounded. I live within the levee system in Jefferson parish. The eastbank of the Mississippi. The earthen leaves should hold they have been building them up for years since Katrina and l they are marvelous of engineering. But ik there will be alot if damage in the metro. But everything outside the levee. Won't be there Monday morning.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Kruelwrld said:


> Yea my poor city getting pounded. I live within the levee system in Jefferson parish. The eastbank of the Mississippi. The earthen leaves should hold they have been building them up for years since Katrina and l they are marvelous of engineering. But ik there will be alot if damage in the metro. But everything outside the levee. Won't be there Monday morning.



Allah Be with you and your family my friend and I will say a prayer for you InshaAllah you will all be ok. Please keep us posted. I am watching it on CNN and MSNBC and FOX and just keeping an eye on it as I'm tackling a bunch of other things but I'm quite concerned about the winds of that caliber. The rain is one thing but these winds are a totally different story. Stay hunkered down with the family, my friend.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American Inventors/Inventions

Invention: The first functioning *Laser* (1960)

Inventor: *Theodore Maiman*













Theodore Maiman - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

@Hamartia Antidote & @VCheng & @KAL-EL are you all sick an tired of all this friggin rain and flooding and moisture everywhere? Another rain line to deal with today is just crazy and scary how much water is in the ground already that hasn't had a chance to move along.

I think here in MA we're expected to end up with another 1-1/2" from today's rain and what is supposed to start now I think and into the night. That line was something I don't think I've ever seen before where it looked like a jet stream starting from LA and making a slight cup all the way up to northern Maine. That means everyone along that eastern coast is going to experience rain to some degree or another. I've never seen that!? Ooof, enough is enough.

I hope you all are ok and especially @Kruelwrld , hope you made it through that horrible hurricane and ensuing flooding.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> @Hamartia Antidote & @VCheng & @KAL-EL are you all sick an tired of all this friggin rain and flooding and moisture everywhere? Another rain line to deal with today is just crazy and scary how much water is in the ground already that hasn't had a chance to move along.
> 
> I think here in MA we're expected to end up with another 1-1/2" from today's rain and what is supposed to start now I think and into the night. That line was something I don't think I've ever seen before where it looked like a jet stream starting from LA and making a slight cup all the way up to northern Maine. That means everyone along that eastern coast is going to experience rain to some degree or another. I've never seen that!? Ooof, enough is enough.
> 
> I hope you all are ok and especially @Kruelwrld , hope you made it through that horrible hurricane and ensuing flooding.



Yeah, it has been a crazy summer for many of us, for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Just posted this thread for tomorrow:





__





20th anniversary of the 9/11 attacks


Tomorrow is the 20th anniversary of the 9/11 attacks, truly a sentinel event of the dawn of the 21st century that changed the world in many ways, for better and for worse. Many commemorative ceremonies are planned for tomorrow, including a Presidential visit to the three sites of the crashes.



defence.pk

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## cloud4000

Did anybody attend the thunder Over New Hampshire air show last weekend? I attended the show on Sunday and I had a great time. Not only did I manage to see
F-35 up close but enjoyed the demonstration of the F-22 Raptor. I also saw the C-17, C-5, A-10, and the F-15, plus a bunch of other interesting aircraft. Plus, the Thunderbird performance was great as well. Fine weather too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

cloud4000 said:


> Did anybody attend the thunder Over New Hampshire air show last weekend? I attended the show on Sunday and I had a great time. Not only did I manage to see
> F-35 up close but enjoyed the demonstration of the F-22 Raptor. I also saw the C-17, C-5, A-10, and the F-15, plus a bunch of other interesting aircraft. Plus, the Thunderbird performance was great as well. Fine weather too.



Sounds like an amazing lineup. Did you take any pics?


----------



## SQ8

Waiting for the local one down near Col Springs.. was an avid auto show attendee but since the global supply chain stuff have lost interest in a lot of things.


----------



## Gomig-21

SQ8 said:


> Waiting for the local one down near Col Springs.. was an avid auto show attendee but since the global supply chain stuff have lost interest in a lot of things.



Glad I'm not the only one! I think in my case, though, it also has a lot to do with age and the level of responsibility undertaken for so many years. It turns into a major burnout factor. I was so interested and involved in so many activities and interests that once I hit 55, the automatic brakes seems to have self engaged on their own! It's weird because you see it happening and you're thinking WTH man and you don't understand it until you go through it for a little while, step back and analyze and then it all makes sense. You just can't go 100% forever lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Gomig-21 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one! I think in my case, though, it also has a lot to do with age and the level of responsibility undertaken for so many years. It turns into a major burnout factor. I was so interested and involved in so many activities and interests that once I hit 55, the automatic breaks seems to have self engaged on their own! It's weird because you see it happening and you're thinking WTH man and you don't understand it until you go through it for a little while, step back and analyze and then it all makes sense. You just can't go 100% forever lol.


In my case it’s more about the overpricing of everything. Im happy to consider and get an expensive MSRP car - what I am not happy for is paying $20k premium on it due to current supply chain issues. Gotta be a fine line between willing to spend and sheer ridiculousness that is today’s consumer market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

SQ8 said:


> In my case it’s more about the overpricing of everything. Im happy to consider and get an expensive MSRP car - what I am not happy for is paying $20k premium on it due to current supply chain issues. Gotta be a fine line between willing to spend and sheer ridiculousness that is today’s consumer market.



Indeed, I hear that. You know what's happening in residential construction, materials had almost tripled in price once the lockdown was over, then things have somewhat actually normalized to some degree but not like pre-pandemic. But the most incredible thing is windows! Because of glass and other raw materials needed to produce windows and labor shortages, lead times have quadrupled and in some cases, more than that. What used to be 2-4 week lead times from order has turned into 2 to 3 months! This is the kind of thing that will ruin a project's efficiency. The after effects of this pandemic are far reaching.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Gomig-21 said:


> Sounds like an amazing lineup. Did you take any pics?



I guess you didn't take any pics, ey? Not answering is irritating af, man! lol.

Hey @F-22Raptor ,check out the beautiful and perfect lines on this thing from this view! How about all the locking points on the canopy base? That must be quite secure with all of those.

But what is most impressive to me is the the flow of the fuselage, from the tipy tip tip of the radome and flowing back in all directions is nothing short of almost perfect! Click to enlarge and get a really closeup look.






Speaking of secure canopy, I remember seeing pics of a time where the pilot and crew couldn't open the canopy from either side and something was obviously terribly wrong and jammed that neither of them, especially the crew outside, couldn't find a way to have the canopy lift up and ended up cutting out the glass while the pilot was sitting in there getting all sorts of charring and debris flying onto him loooool. And the pic was perfectly timed with him looking right at the camera man in total disgust and humiliation lmao.

But what I distinctly remember is how thick that glass is, about an inch or a little over. I remember reading about the F-16 and how they wanted to make it a one piece canopy for the best visibility when they were designing it and had to run a lot of tests to see how thick and strong they had to make the glass to keep the pilot safe from mostly bird strikes and even flying solid debris, hence the 1 inch thickness of special strength glass. Very interesting stuff.

What do you know, I just found it on F-16 .net.

This is the pilot before the pic I mentioned.
















There's a good look at the thickness of the glass.






The entire collection here.


----------



## Gomig-21

Thread has died. Hey Ant, you're excited about tomorrow night's game? What are your predictions?
Brady with 4 TDs and he'll be cheered like crazy while Belichick gets booed out of the stadium lol.


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> Thread has died. Hey Ant, you're excited about tomorrow night's game? What are your predictions?
> Brady with 4 TDs and he'll be cheered like crazy while Belichick gets booed out of the stadium lol.



USA is the favorite villain here days, hence Team USA is not exactly encouraged here for popularity.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

VCheng said:


> USA is the favorite villain here days, hence Team USA is not exactly encouraged here for popularity.



I hear that. It's been like that since I joined in 2016, but you're right, lately it seems to have peeked. That's why I mostly limit my discussions amongst friends only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> I hear that. It's been like that since I joined in 2016, but you're right, lately it seems to have peeked. That's why I mostly limit my discussions amongst friends only.



The narrative du jour here is that it is USA that is bad, not that Pakistan has led itself into a corner with its policy measures. That is okay. I respect Pakistan's right to pursue whatever policies it wishes to in order to serve its national interests, but then I also know that such policies have a way of extracting inevitable consequences.

Back on topic, I am just looking forward to some nice trips for the fall color season.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

VCheng said:


> The narrative du jour here is that it is USA that is bad, not that Pakistan has led itself into a corner with its policy measures. That is okay. I respect Pakistan's right to pursue whatever policies it wishes to in order to serve its national interests, but then I also know that such policies have a way of extracting inevitable consequences.



It is a pretty interesting dynamic for sure. Especially with Pakistan and the US' involvement in Afghanistan for the past 20 years. There's been a lot of intertwining developments that have affected Pakistan and the US in many ways. I think it's certainly impacted Pakistan on a much greater level and the resentment towards the US is very understandable.

Heck I've been very frustrated with US policies towards Egypt and how it's been going waaaay out of its way to undermine Egypt's ability to purchase weapons outside the US' sphere of influence. The latest move by the US to go behind Egypt's back and try to persuade Saudi Arabia and the UAE to not assist Egypt is disturbing beyond belief. For someone like myself, it really creates a conundrum I tell you.



VCheng said:


> Back on topic, I am just looking forward to some nice trips for the fall color season.



Well, for me fall used to be neat for not only peak foliage, but also peak coastal raptor migration and banding with my friend. But the older you get.......you know the rest of that line lol. And on topic for me was actually asking @Hamartia Antidote what he thought about tonight's game with Tom Brady returning to New England and Foxboro stadium to play against his old team of 20 years and 6 super biowls and 9 appearances. It's a big deal for us up here.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> what he thought about tonight's game with Tom Brady returning to New England and Foxboro stadium to play against his old team of 20 years and 6 super biowls and 9 appearances. It's a big deal for us up here.



I'm sure this will be a NFL first where the home team is at a disadvantage with the crowd.

This won't help








If Brady sets record, Patriots to pause, not stop


If Tom Brady sets the NFL career passing record Sunday night at New England, the Patriots will pause to acknowledge it but not stop the game for a ceremony.




www.espn.com


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I'm sure this will be a NFL first where the home team is at a disadvantage with the crowd.
> 
> This won't help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Brady sets record, Patriots to pause, not stop
> 
> 
> If Tom Brady sets the NFL career passing record Sunday night at New England, the Patriots will pause to acknowledge it but not stop the game for a ceremony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com



Yeah I saw that. They better! Most teams will do that even to players on other teams they don't have any history with. In this case, it would be the talk of the next five years if the Patriots didn't honor him. It would be ten times worst than spygate and you saw the legs that had lol.


----------



## Gomig-21

VCheng said:


> Back on topic, I am just looking forward to some nice trips for the fall color season.



BTW, I meant to tell you that your pics on the photography thread are excellent. I enjoy the closeups of the food dishes in particular loool. But seriously, where you are is actually an amazingly well-known route for coastal migrating birds of prey and birds in general. September through November is the prime time for southbound migration and right now it's right in peak season.

While you're out catching colors on leaves, keep your eye out for warblers (although very small birds and difficult to see but their colors are magnificent; most of the time you just see flashes of bright color zip by) but mainly raptors flying south and using the top of mountains to catch thermals. Very easy to spot them circling over small and big mountain tops where they catch those thermals and gain altitude as they go in circles like that until they get high enough and then just glide for a couple of miles to the next thermal and repeat. All that without flapping their wings once to conserve energy for these long distances. It's really fascinating to observe.

You're bound to see peregrine falcons, merlins, kestrels, red shouldered hawks, a lot of coopers and sharp-shinned hawks even bald eagles. But most of them will be red tailed hawks. Red tails are the most abundant raptors in the North America and are easy to spot because of their size and soaring flights. Very visible most of the time because they usually fly in pairs or more this time of year. Keep your eye out on roadside light poles, trees along the edge of highways and side roads and you'll most certainly see them perched and resting or looking for food and you can get some excellent shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Whats the down low on that Huntington beach spill from cali folks?


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, I meant to tell you that your pics on the photography thread are excellent. I enjoy the closeups of the food dishes in particular loool. But seriously, where you are is actually an amazingly well-known route for coastal migrating birds of prey and birds in general. September through November is the prime time for southbound migration and right now it's right in peak season.



Thank you for the kind words. This is one of my favorite places to go:









Montezuma National Wildlife Refuge


The Montezuma National Wildlife Refuge is truly a haven for wildlife. Its diverse habitats of wetland, grassland, shrubland and forest give food, shelter, water and space to many of Central New York’s wildlife species. Waterfowl and other migratory birds depend on the Refuge as nesting, feeding...




www.fws.gov





Watching birds is easy, taking good photos of them is definitely not!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

VCheng said:


> Thank you for the kind words. This is one of my favorite places to go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montezuma National Wildlife Refuge
> 
> 
> The Montezuma National Wildlife Refuge is truly a haven for wildlife. Its diverse habitats of wetland, grassland, shrubland and forest give food, shelter, water and space to many of Central New York’s wildlife species. Waterfowl and other migratory birds depend on the Refuge as nesting, feeding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fws.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching birds is easy, taking good photos of them is definitely not!



Montezuma, heard of it but never been. Looks amazing. You're definitely right about photographing birds. Need some serious telephoto lenses and perfect understanding of working shutter/light speeds!



SQ8 said:


> Whats the down low on that Huntington beach spill from cali folks?



Just briefly saw something on the news about that.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> what he thought about tonight's game with Tom Brady returning to New England and Foxboro stadium to play against his old team of 20 years and 6 super biowls and 9 appearances. It's a big deal for us up here.



Ah they were booing








Watch Sunday Night Football Live | NBC Sports


Stream the Cincinnati Bengals vs. Baltimore Ravens Sunday Night Football game on NBCSports.com and the NBC Sports app.




stream.nbcsports.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Ah they were booing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Sunday Night Football Live | NBC Sports
> 
> 
> Stream the Cincinnati Bengals vs. Baltimore Ravens Sunday Night Football game on NBCSports.com and the NBC Sports app.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stream.nbcsports.com



lol. Typical Boston/New England fans. I guess they cheered him on when he first came out for warmups, but once the game started it was all business lool. 

It's so obvious the difference between him when he first came in for Bledsoe in 2000 and Mac Jones now. The latter just lacks that charisma and it's so obvious. Not to mention Brady was surrounded by great players at the time and throughout the two decades. This Pats team is average at best. So he really has no help to shine anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> lol. Typical Boston/New England fans. I guess they cheered him on when he first came out for warmups, but once the game started it was all business lool.
> 
> It's so obvious the difference between him when he first came in for Bledsoe in 2000 and Mac Jones now. The latter just lacks that charisma and it's so obvious. Not to mention Brady was surrounded by great players at the time and throughout the two decades. This Pats team is average at best. So he really has no help to shine anyway.



Geez only 3:0.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Geez only 3:0.



I told you typical Boston fan!


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> Montezuma, heard of it but never been. Looks amazing. You're definitely right about photographing birds. Need some serious telephoto lenses and perfect understanding of working shutter/light speeds!



Montezuma is a National Wildlife Refuge with a great location for migratory birds. Truly astounding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

__





iPhone 13 release sparks buying frenzy in China


LOL! https://www.scmp.com/video/china/3150250/iphone-13-release-sparks-buying-frenzy-china Hundreds of people were seen running into a shopping mall in northwestern China’s Shaanxi province to buy the new iPhone.



defence.pk




@VCheng @Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Geez only 3:0.



Fair warning, you'll end up watching it over and over and over until your tummy ache gets unbearable lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445088649050300419

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Pretty intense situation. Guy is a stud the way he grabbed that thing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445441764983296000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American Inventors/Inventions

Invention: *Computer Graphics *(1962)

Inventor: *Ivan Sutherland*













Ivan Sutherland - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American Inventors/Inventions

Invention: *3D polygon shaded animation*. (1972)

Inventor: *Edwin Catmull and Frederick Parke*












Edwin Catmull - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













__





Frederic Parke - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Fair warning, you'll end up watching it over and over and over until your tummy ache gets unbearable lol.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445088649050300419



First 30 seconds of this video.


----------



## CatSultan

VCheng said:


> All that is great about USA will be in this thread.


Smith & Wesson and AR-15s in general




Equality of opportunity, Free Market and The Constitution




The land


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American Inventors/Inventions

Invention: *SQL* (early 1970s)




__





SQL - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Inventor: *Donald Chamberlin* and *Raymond Boyce*


















Donald D. Chamberlin - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org














__





Raymond F. Boyce - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Gomig-21

Brilliant, just in time for Halloween. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448321351882788873


----------



## VCheng

Today is Veteran's Day:









Veterans Day Facts


Veterans Day originated as “Armistice Day” on November 11, 1919, the first anniversary of the end of World War I. Congress passed a resolution in 1926 for an




www.history.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Brilliant, just in time for Halloween.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448321351882788873



Missed it before it was taken down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

@Gomig-21
Looks like an incredibly loud owl has moved into the neighborhood

Sounds sort of like this but MUCH MUCH louder and much smoother. This must be a gigantic owl.





All i hear is
gloooop..ga-gloooop..ga-glooooop.....GA-GLOOP!!!

Bouncing off everything...kind of creepy.

All I can think of is those cartoons where people throw a shoe out the window at some screeching alley cat on a fence.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Hamartia Antidote said:


>



How very nice .


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Missed it before it was taken down.



Here it is. Had to go find it on YouTube because of Twitter's recent movement into the politically correct arena of social media. 

Great acting by the kid. How old do you think he is? And is that fella trying to fend off the alien part of the act, or was he really an innocent bystander trying to help?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> @Gomig-21
> Looks like an incredibly loud owl has moved into the neighborhood
> 
> Sounds sort of like this but MUCH MUCH louder and much smoother. This must be a gigantic owl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All i hear is
> gloooop..ga-gloooop..ga-glooooop.....GA-GLOOP!!!
> 
> Bouncing off everything...kind of creepy.
> 
> All I can think of is those cartoons where people throw a shoe out the window at some screeching alley cat on a fence.



LOL I can't believe I missed that!? That's a barred owl. One of the much more common owl species in our area here in MA and in the NorthEast and Canada and even western US. I remember having to pull one out of a chimney half charred and covered in soot somewhere in the Back Bay as they move in towards the city during the winter months for a couple of reasons: 1) The abundance of rodents and 2) the abundance of chimneys letting out warm air. The ones that have loose caps are the ones that have owls end up at the bottom of the chimney! 

But very common right up there with the great horned and barn etc. About the size of red tailed hawk but with a lot more downy feathers making them much fluffier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

LOL at the jaywalkers later in the video.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American Inventors/Inventions


Invention: *Modern Optical Mouse* 1988*
Inventor: *Stephen B. Jackson (Xerox)*

Invention: *Laser Mouse* 1998*
Inventor: Sun Microsystems






*For mouse see





Team USA


John Bardeen also previous won a Noble Prize in 1956 along with American William Shockley for the invention of the transistor. John Bardeen / William Shockley



defence.pk


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1940's


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1930's


----------



## Titanium100

American chill thread? I find something new in here everyday.. First time entering this thread just wanted to say Hi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


>



Interesting because the mentality hasn't really changed much in 80+ years, considering -- and of course, depending on exactly what years within the 40's all that flying and recording was being done -- in that the US was mired in arguably the 2 largest wars in its history. Afghanistan might've been the longest in US history, but the Pacific Theater was brutal on a completely separate level yet here, it was still business as usual, just like it would be today.

BTW, what do you make of the PAT's incredible run in their last 8 unbeaten? Did you see that stat for the Bills game? Mac Jones hands if off for something like 43 rushes and passe 3 times all game!?!?! 3 times, bro!!!!!!! LOL!



Titanium100 said:


> American chill thread? I find something new in here everyday.. First time entering this thread just wanted to say Hi



Yeah anything and everything in this thread. Only problem is the fella who opened it is a really huge pain in the ***! J/K of course. He also posts a lot of great pics in the photography thread. Have you seen that one? That's also good, just don't visit if you're hungry!


----------



## Titanium100

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah anything and everything in this thread. Only problem is the fella who opened it is a really huge pain in the ***! J/K of course. He also posts a lot of great pics in the photography thread. Have you seen that one? That's also good, just don't visit if you're hungry!



His a unique fella tho without joking but aside from that. I created a new thread but not sure if it is even necessary I am on the edge of getting it deleted because why create when there are so many other threads like that one right? but either way In the beginning I somehow ended up dropping a turkish track in one of the videos that was an honest mistake which I have removed now.. You don't have to come after me but aisde from the jokes. You don't have to post on it..Just take a look at it and give me feedback on this thread.









Peninsula Shield +2 (GCC+2 defense coalition)


Gulf Cooperation Council + EGYPT and Jordan joint military forces, air, land and sea, in addition to air defense forces.. Combined forces: total 3-4m active ca. Reservers: 1.000.000+ - +2 includes approx 2-3m Armored vehicles + Tanks: 100.000+ fighter jets strength: 1582 Aircrafts...



defence.pk

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Interesting because the mentality hasn't really changed much in 80+ years, considering -- and of course, depending on exactly what years within the 40's all that flying and recording was being done



Yes, I was struck by how other than the quality of the video there wasn't much jumping out saying this is actually an old film.

Well until you go to street level..new street level from 1940's




The "NASS" youtuber seems to be cranking out new remasters every day.
Seems the algorithm does an excellent job generating new frames and removing shakycam but the colorization could use some work.




Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, what do you make of the PAT's incredible run in their last 8 unbeaten? Did you see that stat for the Bills game? Mac Jones hands if off for something like 43 rushes and passe 3 times all game!?!?! 3 times, bro!!!!!!! LOL!



Yeah I was checking out SI's NFL Standings page a few days ago and saw the Patriots on top and did a WTF???? Also noticed Mahomes has woken up too with 5 in a row after losing like 4 in a row.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1930's NYC


hmm...




__





First electric traffic signal installed


The world’s first electric traffic signal is put into place on the corner of Euclid Avenue and East 105th Street in Cleveland, Ohio, on August 5, 1914. In the




www.history.com





"The world’s first electric traffic signal is put into place on the corner of Euclid Avenue and East 105th Street in Cleveland, Ohio, on August 5, 1914.

As Christopher Finch writes in his “Highways to Heaven: The AUTO Biography of America” (1992), the first traffic island was put into use in San Francisco, California in 1907; left-hand drive became standard in American cars in 1908; the first center painted dividing line appeared in 1911, in Michigan; and the first “No Left Turn” sign would debut in Buffalo, New York, in 1916."

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Construction Projects for Bid - Dodge Data & Analytics


Find construction projects bidding in your area. Browse our full list of projects and leads. View detailed project information.




www.construction.com




*Amazon Grocery CONVERT Big Y @Saugus Plaza Shopping Center*









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





@Gomig-21

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American Inventors/Inventions


Invention: *Strap-Rolling luggage* 1970 (yes, and it would always fall the @#$% over...OMG what an aggravating pain!)
Inventor: *Bernard Sadow *(a VP at US Trunk Co, Fall River MA)









close Bernie...but no cigar

Don't worry..a pissed off pilot fixed it...


Invention: *Handle-rolling luggage* aka Rollaboard (1989)
Inventor: *Robert Plath* (a Northwest Airlines pilot)





Robert Plath

Dude, the entire world applauds you for saving us from from hell of the strap rolling luggage or hand carrying. Pretty much every luggage maker uses your design.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

@Gomig-21 
hmm..3:46...I guess things don't change...they build them today


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Hmm..Broadway Arcade Building, LA





1930's

Streetview today




__





BROADWAY ARCADE BUILDING · Los Angeles, CA 90013, USA


Building




www.google.com


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1950's. 1952 specifically due to the "Assignment Paris (1952)" movie advertisement.
Hmm..classic drive-up/drive-thru burger joint..we now see the familiar ubiquitous traffic signal lights of today (that makes it a successful 70+ year design) instead of the flip signs seen in the previous posted film from the 1930's






Earlier old style flip sign and no clearly marked traditional crosswalks or pedestrian walk signals...although I do see a bell mounted to the right of the green signal...hmm

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Titanium100

Hamartia Antidote said:


> 1950's.
> Hmm..classic drive-up burger joint..the classic street signal lights seem common instead of the flip signs seen in previous decade films



I have fond memories from my time in California back in 2017. easily my favourite state it has a unique vibe compared to the other states and especially the midwest states were my least favourite while the dialect starts to get heavy around the midsouth


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Construction Projects for Bid - Dodge Data & Analytics
> 
> 
> Find construction projects bidding in your area. Browse our full list of projects and leads. View detailed project information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.construction.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amazon Grocery CONVERT Big Y @Saugus Plaza Shopping Center*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gomig-21



Yeah a few years ago there were a handful of these and they would engulf my email. Now there must be thousands, all trying to market projects near you and sell them to you. it's as scary as it is annoying TBH.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> @Gomig-21
> hmm..3:46...I guess things don't change...they build them today



I'm trying to figure out the reference you're making at that time. Is it the cannon or the garrison colonial home there in Lexington?

BTW, have you been following this incredible sighting of the Stellar's Sea Eagle that has showed up in southern MA on the Taunton river? This is a bird found in the exfrteme remotes of Siberia and Russia LOLOL! What on earth is it doing here is a phenomenal guess that happens to vagrants every 20 years or so. It's truly remarkable. 
















And of course this has made for a very fun Christmas for all the bird brains out there! loool. Last time anything similar happened was back in the mid-90's when a red-footed falcon showed up in Martha's Vineyard and hung out for a couple of weeks, also bringing out all the birdbrains all the way from Cally. People even came from Japan to see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> I'm trying to figure out the reference you're making at that time. Is it the cannon or the garrison colonial home there in Lexington?



I have a similar hip-roof colonial. Drawback is I can't put heavy solar on it as it is hollow on the underside.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1940's

Last part of the video








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I have a similar hip-roof colonial.



Interesting because we should be building one coming up. A new hip tied into an existing hip. I'll take and post some pics.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Drawback is I can't put heavy solar on it as it is hollow on the underside.



With a relatively simple structural engineering plan, you can easily beef up the rafter framing to allow for solar panels. I always found those calculations to be full of it, more like empty statements with nothing of substantial worth to back them up. Think of all the loads that roof of yours has been taking since it was built with snow etc. Being relatively newer, it's framed a lot better for load bearing than the older roofs, and look how long they've lasted carrying super heavy snow and ice loads.

So it's not the "hollow" factor that dictates its ability to support the panels, it's the size of the rafters used, the length of those rafter runs and the overall method of framing (16" on center and if they used and hurricane ties or other types of hangers etc.) and that "hollow" factor they're talking about is simply reducing the deflection factor, not really the weight distribution. 2 different things they're just not explaining it very well. They don't want their panels to crack lol.

If you're really adamant about having the solar installed (so many people are because of the obvious savings), then I would have an independent structural engineering firm come out and give you a stamped, calculations affidavit for the acceptable weight bearing & deflection that roof is capable of handling as is. And what it would need to make it acceptable which would be as simple as an additional couple of 2x4s every other rafter down to the ceiling joists or something to that effect.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1940's









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Who better to give a review than a competitive eater

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

They were litterbugs back then too.













Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1940's


----------



## Zibago




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

San Francisco 1906 (New Version) in Color [60fps, Remastered] w/added sound​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Skull and Bones said:


> View attachment 829206
> 
> 
> View attachment 829207


You driving up the i-70? What range is that?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Windows 95 commercial ~August 1995





So i got my first PC sometime in ~1993. I had bought Windows 286 at the local computer store (but never opened it). I'm thinking maybe I held out until Windows 3.0 was bundled with computers. Think it was a 486. I don't think the Pentiums had come out yet.

I can't remember if PC's had become mainstream before Windows 95 or actually because of it.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> They were litterbugs back then too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com



LOL! That is awesome, watching all those classic Fords and Chevys from the 30's and 40's. You would think they'd have serious problems with those steep roads in that city and those old cars, but they seemed to handle them quite easily. Love that pink Chevy classic convertible with the lady waiting in it. Looks like she was parked right where Mrs. Doubtfire worked lool.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> 1940's



That first video of cruising around the capital made me think what year that was exactly? Since the 1940's was truly a decade that defined the United States for what it became, the world's only real superpower in all fields.

Let's see, you had:
- Franklin D, Roosevelt finish his 2nd term and get reelected for his unprecedented 3rd term
- The Japanese attacked Pearl Harbor in 1941 prompting the US to enter WWII until 1945
- 1945 FDR dies and Harry Truman takes over as president and issues the first ever use of the atomic bomb on Japan.
- Hitler gets pinched in Berlin by the Russians on one side and the British, Canadians and Americans on the other.
- The US is victorious in Europe V-Day on May 8th, 1945
- The US is victorious against Japan on August 15th, also 1945.
A huge decade for the US leading up to what is probably one of the most prosperous decades in US history in the 1950s.

While there are other events that also occurred in the 1940s, these ones are pretty much the major, defining ones. When you look at it in that perspective, I don't think there is any other decade that comes close, as far as truly major defining and history altering moments. Not even the 1960s which might come as a close 2nd. Maybe the 1860's with the tenure of arguably the greatest president this country has ever seen in Abraham Lincoln, his emancipation proclamation and his leadership of the Union in the civil war. I guess that was also a pretty defining decade.

BTW, there's been quite a few right whale sightings off the coast of Cape Cod this late winter and now into spring. These guys from MA Charters were out there looking for them when they ran into this 12 foot great white. That guy is nuts if he thinks he's gonna reel that thing in standing on that top deck with no gunwale (side walls) or rail lol! Crazy bastardos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

Well USA is a good place to have a higher education.


----------



## Goritoes

Skull and Bones said:


> View attachment 829206
> 
> 
> View attachment 829207


Where is that place ?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> LOL! That is awesome, watching all those classic Fords and Chevys from the 30's and 40's. You would think they'd have serious problems with those steep roads in that city and those old cars, but they seemed to handle them quite easily.



I have to say that was a really big standout in those movies. Considering the weight of those cars and the crappy drum brakes I can't understand how they could possibly handle being parked like that. 

Also automatics were not as common back then to bail out your @ss so uh pulling really hard on the handbreak was all you could do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I have to say that was a really big standout in those movies. Considering the weight of those cars and the crappy drum brakes I can't understand how they could possibly handle being parked like that.
> 
> Also automatics were not as common back then to bail out your @ss so uh pulling really hard on the handbreak was all you could do.



Yes! Noticed how some of them were parked sideways on the really steep roads further up the hills? They probably just couldn't stay in pace and strained the brakes big time! lol

And you're right about the weight - those things were built like brick crap houses looool using probably 5mm steel for all the panels etc. They weren't too concerned about many of the things we obsess about nowadays. Imaging the emissions on those things and how much toxic materials were used to build them? Not to mention how many people died of unsafe assembly lines and things of that sort. Yet they only thrived and got better and better through the decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ant, Com. Ave in 1941. Doesn't look like it has changed much.





Downtown Washington street in 1963. Remember Filene's Basement?! 






Malibu Beach in Dorchester also in the 1940s. It's much smaller today. Back then when it was all Irish!






Building the Prudential also in 1963. 






North End in the 1950s






An employee inside the Federal Reserve Bank in Boston back in the mid 1980's organizing 20 million dollars in $100 bills! So that's what it looks like LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Ant, Com. Ave in 1941. Doesn't look like it has changed much.
> 
> View attachment 834432
> 
> Downtown Washington street in 1963. Remember Filene's Basement?!
> 
> View attachment 834433
> 
> 
> Malibu Beach in Dorchester also in the 1940s. It's much smaller today. Back then when it was all Irish!
> 
> View attachment 834443
> 
> 
> Building the Prudential also in 1963.
> 
> View attachment 834438
> 
> 
> North End in the 1950s
> 
> View attachment 834439
> 
> 
> An employee inside the Federal Reserve Bank in Boston back in the mid 1980's organizing 20 million dollars in $100 bills! So that's what it looks like LOL!
> 
> View attachment 834440
> 
> View attachment 834441







Not too familiar with the Orange Trolleys (just Green ones). I think it used to run near NorthEastern University.

I still have a few Champion socks left after I loaded up on them in Filene's basement one day (~1995) during one of their crazy discounts.

Can't say I ever walked on Malibu Beach. Drove by it a lot.

I remember them building the John Hancock Tower and the plywood covering the windows that subsequently fell out. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Not too familiar with the Orange Trolleys (just Green ones). I think it used to run near NorthEastern University.
> 
> I still have a few Champion socks left after I loaded up on them in Filene's basement one day during one of their crazy discounts.
> 
> Can't say I ever walked on Malibu Beach. Drove by it a lot.
> 
> I remember them building the John Hancock Tower and the plywood covering the windows that subsequently fell out. lol



Weren't the orange trolleys pre-green ones? Then they created the actual orange line and changed those orange trolleys to the green line, maybe? That was all before my time here.

My wife loved Filens's Basement. I used to drop her off and go back up and outside and sit on one of the benches and watch street performers or just people walking by to pass the time, which was at least 1 to 1-1/2 hours until she had her fill or broke the bank account!

Interesting tidbit about the John Hancock - I had a project where we needed to either replace a whole lot of windows because they didn't meet code for tempered glass, or cover the glass with safety plastic. I went looking for that clear plastic and found it at a glass store that had the contract to do all the new Hancock windows they replaced that were falling out and I got one of the rolls that was used on that building, It was more than I needed so I still have most of it in the shop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Weren't the orange trolleys pre-green ones? Then they created the actual orange line and changed those orange trolleys to the green line, maybe? That was all before my time here.
> 
> My wife loved Filens's Basement. I used to drop her off and go back up and outside and sit on one of the benches and watch street performers or just people walking by to pass the time, which was at least 1 to 1-1/2 hours until she had her fill or broke the bank account!
> 
> Interesting tidbit about the John Hancock - I had a project where we needed to either replace a whole lot of windows because they didn't meet code for tempered glass, or cover the glass with safety plastic. I went looking for that clear plastic and found it at a glass store that had the contract to do all the new Hancock windows they replaced that were falling out and I got one of the rolls that was used on that building, It was more than I needed so I still have most of it in the shop.



I think they were always Orange. I don't think those trolleys used any of the current Orange/Green line tracks. They were just some local street loop in the Roxbury area that is now serviced by buses.

Filene's basement was a crapshoot. Usually the odd sizes that nobody wanted. Any good stuff was picked through quickly by the daily scavengers.

Funny about that Hancock plastic. haha. I guess they made more than an adequate supply.

So one thing I remember about Boston was the pre-no-fault insurance days in the 1970's. Geez. Every other car had a huge dent or a crushed in corner. It was really really really sad. Just imagine 365 days of seeing what people today call their old winter beaters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ant, did you catch that Celtics game 2? Game one was a last second heart-pounding, thrilling win, but this one was just great! And they haven't played their best basketball yet.


----------



## Gomig-21




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Ant, did you catch that Celtics game 2? Game one was a last second heart-pounding, thrilling win, but this one was just great! And they haven't played their best basketball yet.



No I didn't catch it.

So I was standing in a parking lot between the Brighton New Balance and the Stop&Shop and either a Chinook or a Sea knight flew quickly directly over me from West to East.

It was loud! I could hear it coming but the New Balance building blocked my view. I was looking around trying to figure out where it was and I only ended up seeing something with tandem rotors for a split second after it flew over the building.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> No I didn't catch it.
> 
> So I was standing in a parking lot between the Brighton New Balance and the Stop&Shop and either a Chinook or a Sea knight flew quickly directly over me from West to East.
> 
> It was loud! I could hear it coming but the New Balance building blocked my view. I was looking around trying to figure out where it was and I only ended up seeing something with tandem rotors for a split second after it flew over the building.



That's cool to see a Chinook! Too bad that damn building was in the way!
Yeah those things will thump your chest out if they're flying low enough.

Celtics are playing record-setting basketball, man. If you get a chance to watch them, I highly recommend it because they're so exciting and since the middle of the season, they've gone on a record-setting winning streak and pace and went from 8th in the conference to 2nd and really should've beat Milwaukee for 1st. Now they're up 3-0 in the series against Kevin Durant, Kyrie Erving loool and the Brooklyn Nets with a chance to sweep the series tomorrow night, I think it is. Very fun team to watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Sucks, not sure why but the Rhode Island National Guard air show got cancelled. The F-22 and AV8B Harrier were scheduled to perform demos along with a heritage flight and combined arms demonstration. We'll have to check other ones like in Westfield or New Hampshire or somewhere. Shame,


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> No I didn't catch it.



2nd round just started 2 minutes ago. They're playing the Milwaukee Bucks who have the best player in the league ATM. 

This guy was in town yesterday.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520734789250166784

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Any of you fellas hear the latest from the White House? They issued a warning today or yesterday that it's possible this fall could see Covid infect up to 100 million people!? That's almost 1/3rd the population.

That's just crazy. And to think we were finally around the corner from this Gaddam thing.









White House Requests More COVID Funding, Warns of 100 Million Infections


The White House reportedly issued a warning to Congress on Friday, claiming that as many as 100 million Americans could get infected with COVID this upcoming fall and winter, if it doesn't receive new funding for vaccines and coronavirus testing, according to The Hill.




www.newsmax.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Check it out, Ant. South Station in the early 1900s when they were still riding around in horse and carriage bro lol! Crazy.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Check it out, Ant. South Station in the early 1900s when they were still riding around in horse and carriage bro lol! Crazy.
> 
> View attachment 843016



And the building is still there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Gomig-21 said:


> Any of you fellas hear the latest from the White House? They issued a warning today or yesterday that it's possible this fall could see Covid infect up to 100 million people!? That's almost 1/3rd the population.
> 
> That's just crazy. And to think we were finally around the corner from this Gaddam thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Requests More COVID Funding, Warns of 100 Million Infections
> 
> 
> The White House reportedly issued a warning to Congress on Friday, claiming that as many as 100 million Americans could get infected with COVID this upcoming fall and winter, if it doesn't receive new funding for vaccines and coronavirus testing, according to The Hill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsmax.com


Oh yeah
Just git ya boosters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goritoes

SQ8 said:


> Oh yeah
> Just git ya boosters


I am not sure about Boosters, I have my two Pfizer shots but having some doubts about the boosters.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

SQ8 said:


> Oh yeah
> Just git ya boosters



Yes, we definitely should not let our guard down.

Edit: I just scheduled my booster for Saturday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Goritoes said:


> I am not sure about Boosters, I have my two Pfizer shots but having some doubts about the boosters.


No side effects as such or otherwise for me. 

Bear in mind that initially Fetanyl and other Opiods were too a miracle cure. But they were also the only primary cure. 
There are always side effects, be it to vaccines or twinkies. You just dont know them yet.


----------



## Goritoes

SQ8 said:


> No side effects as such or otherwise for me.
> 
> Bear in mind that initially Fetanyl and other Opiods were too a miracle cure. But they were also the only primary cure.
> There are always side effects, be it to vaccines or twinkies. You just dont know them yet.


I am scared because my new job (office) is seeing a outbreak of Covid cases, and I had flu symptoms myself but thank God I am feeling normal again, I am alone and sort of paranoid right now about Covid, can't take days off because I just started my job and new to the city of Tampa which is extremely expensive, I did isolate myself from going out and good thing is office arrangement is pretty decent as employee sits with good distant with each other.

I am sorry for the rant, its just too much going right now and Covid cases in my workplace is not helping.


----------



## SQ8

Goritoes said:


> I am scared because my new job (office) is seeing a outbreak of Covid cases, and I had flu symptoms myself but thank God I am feeling normal again, I am alone and sort of paranoid right now about Covid, can't take days off because I just started my job and new to the city of Tampa which is extremely expensive, I did isolate myself from going out and good thing is office arrangement is pretty decent as employee sits with good distant with each other.
> 
> I am sorry for the rant, its just too much going right now and Covid cases in my workplace is not helping.


Yeah
Tampa is the worst place to move now with the inflation and rising rents. 

Might consider moving to a suburb but then there is driving

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> And the building is still there



Yeah that's what surprised me more than anything. Then the fog made me wonder if it was a photoshop but it wasn't. Pretty neat to see this history.



SQ8 said:


> Oh yeah
> Just git ya boosters



Not so much worried about that as much as facing another lengthy lockdown. That caused major problems for many people including myself who had to shut down my business for that duration which didn't exactly help our financial situation.

Then when I drive around all the common neighborhoods, I'm blown away at how many businesses have shut down and basically gone out of business because of that lockdown. Some of these businesses have been operating for 50-100 years. 100K people out of 350K getting the virus is a major epidemic. Let's just hope they're wrong and that's averted.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Yes, we definitely should not let our guard down.
> 
> Edit: I just scheduled my booster for Saturday.



Have you noticed the price increases? I went to purchase a standard load of lumber to start an addition project and what would've cost me $4,500 pre-Covid was now $7,900. A box of red cedar R&R pre-primed shingles used to be $190 which is 1/2 a square 5ftx5ft (which is not much coverage) is now $575 lmao! That's almost a 300% increase in just about 6 months. And that's even if you can get the red cedar. 

Diesel for the trucks is $6.39 a gallon!!! $100 barely gets you over half a tank. Things are definitely very challenging ATM.



Goritoes said:


> I am scared because my new job (office) is seeing a outbreak of Covid cases, and I had flu symptoms myself but thank God I am feeling normal again, I am alone and sort of paranoid right now about Covid, can't take days off because I just started my job and new to the city of Tampa which is extremely expensive, I did isolate myself from going out and good thing is office arrangement is pretty decent as employee sits with good distant with each other.
> 
> I am sorry for the rant, its just too much going right now and Covid cases in my workplace is not helping.



Yeah you want to be very careful just like you're doing. This really is no joke and not to be taken lightly, especially if you have certain chronic illnesses. Covid will most certainly exacerbate those and lead to very difficult sicknesses.

The guy who's been with me for 20 years had one of his lungs removed because of cancer back in 2017 and then just last fall, the new Covid strain swept through his house and hit him, his wife and both his kids. They had to lock themselves in and quarantine for a month and now he's still having breathing issues and sight issues etc. This really is no joke or to be taken lightly, vaccine & boosters notwithstanding. My guy's entire family was all vaccinated and double boosted yet that crap swept through his house and entire family like a tornado.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## SQ8

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah that's what surprised me more than anything. Then the fog made me wonder if it was a photoshop but it wasn't. Pretty neat to see this history.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much worried about that as much as facing another lengthy lockdown. That caused major problems for many people including myself who had to shut down my business for that duration which didn't exactly help our financial situation.
> 
> Then when I drive around all the common neighborhoods, I'm blown away at how many businesses have shut down and basically gone out of business because of that lockdown. Some of these businesses have been operating for 50-100 years. 100K people out of 350K getting the virus is a major epidemic. Let's just hope they're wrong and that's averted.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the price increases? I went to purchase a standard load of lumber to start an addition project and what would've cost me $4,500 pre-Covid was now $7,900. A box of red cedar R&R pre-primed shingles used to be $190 which is 1/2 a square 5ftx5ft (which is not much coverage) is now $575 lmao! That's almost a 300% increase in just about 6 months. And that's even if you can get the red cedar.
> 
> Diesel for the trucks is $6.39 a gallon!!! $100 barely gets you over half a tank. Things are definitely very challenging ATM.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you want to be very careful just like you're doing. This really is no joke and not to be taken lightly, especially if you have certain chronic illnesses. Covid will most certainly exacerbate those and lead to very difficult sicknesses.
> 
> The guy who's been with me for 20 years had one of his lungs removed because of cancer back in 2017 and then just last fall, the new Covid strain swept through his house and hit him, his wife and both his kids. They had to lock themselves in and quarantine for a month and now he's still having breathing issues and sight issues etc. This really is no joke or to be taken lightly, vaccine & boosters notwithstanding. My guy's entire family was all vaccinated and double boosted yet that crap swept through his house and entire family like a tornado.


Lockdowns wont happen
They cannot afford it for reelection 
Its going to be a lot of booster jabs and those pills.. its all timed


----------



## Goritoes

SQ8 said:


> Yeah
> Tampa is the worst place to move now with the inflation and rising rents.
> 
> Might consider moving to a suburb but then there is driving


Yep, Rent is skyrocketing here but I like the City itself, my job is in St Pete, which is even more nicer but areas close to my job is ridiculously high right now.



Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah you want to be very careful just like you're doing. This really is no joke and not to be taken lightly, especially if you have certain chronic illnesses. Covid will most certainly exacerbate those and lead to very difficult sicknesses.
> 
> The guy who's been with me for 20 years had one of his lungs removed because of cancer back in 2017 and then just last fall, the new Covid strain swept through his house and hit him, his wife and both his kids. They had to lock themselves in and quarantine for a month and now he's still having breathing issues and sight issues etc. This really is no joke or to be taken lightly, vaccine & boosters notwithstanding. My guy's entire family was all vaccinated and double boosted yet that crap swept through his house and entire family like a tornado.


I am not taking it lightly, I never did and as soon as I came to US first thing i did was getting vaccines. But right now the outbreak of Covid is crazy specially in workplace, but I am going to take booster shot soon, right now I am just extra careful and drink liquids such as tea and water/juices.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

@Gomig-21 I just noticed something funny

Good 'ole New England Fiesta Shows








Randolph Carnival


The carnival is coming to Randolph! Join us May 19 - May 22 in the Zapustas Ice Arena Parking lot! Carnival Hours: Thursday and Friday: 5pm-close Saturday and Sunday: 1pm-close. Purchase unlimited ride options online in advance below or purchase ride credits or wristbands in-person at the...




www.fiestashows.com





Hmmm...scene from Steve Martin's "The Jerk"

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> @Gomig-21 I just noticed something funny
> 
> Good 'ole New England Fiesta Shows



Some semblance of normalcy returning. I haven't been to a fair or carnival or anything of that sort in ages. We have the Topsfield fair up this way every October but I don't think they had it the last 2 years or at least in 2021 because of the obvious BS. But it would be fun to get on some of those crazy rides and eat fried dough with powdered sugar (yuuum I love fried dough! loool) and cotton candy! Nothing like a hot fried dough covered in cinnamon & powdered sugar, a stick of cotton candy and apple cider!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Some semblance of normalcy returning. I haven't been to a fair or carnival or anything of that sort in ages. We have the Topsfield fair up this way every October but I don't think they had it the last 2 years or at least in 2021 because of the obvious BS. But it would be fun to get on some of those crazy rides and eat fried dough with powdered sugar (yuuum I love fried dough! loool) and cotton candy! Nothing like a hot fried dough covered in cinnamon & powdered sugar, a stick of cotton candy and apple cider!



I'd take the kids to Fiesta Shows every year. Haven't been to one in a while.
It's not that bad. Obviously they are trying to soak you for every nickel but all-in-all the rides and food are decent so it's usually a big win with the kids.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

@Hamartia Antidote ,

didn't you purchase an electric lawnmower? I remember you posting something about that on this thread a ways back but it's too time consuming to search for it, so I figured I would just ask you.

What make & model and are you happy with it? I'm thinking of going that way simply for the ease of usage and also my Husqvarna gas=powered is on its way out with too many constant problems, especially starting up and local HW store where I bought it from many years ago that also maintained it and repaired it for me when needed has shut down, after 50+ years just like many other businesses who were seriously affected by the pandemic shutdown as well as the ridiculous inflation. Let me know, please, when you get a chance. Thanks!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> @Hamartia Antidote ,
> 
> didn't you purchase an electric lawnmower? I remember you posting something about that on this thread a ways back but it's too time consuming to search for it, so I figured I would just ask you.
> 
> What make & model and are you happy with it? I'm thinking of going that way simply for the ease of usage and also my Husqvarna gas=powered is on its way out with too many constant problems, especially starting up and local HW store where I bought it from many years ago that also maintained it and repaired it for me when needed has shut down, after 50+ years just like many other businesses who were seriously affected by the pandemic shutdown as well as the ridiculous inflation. Let me know, please, when you get a chance. Thanks!



Greenworks...don't think they make my model anymore. I bought a dual battery one.








Tool Type: Lawn Mowers


Shop Battery and Cordless Electric Lawn Mowers Cordless battery lawn mowers have come a long way from even a few years ago. Long gone are the days of needing to be tethered by a heavy-duty extension cord or needing to change out batteries halfway through your lawn mowing! Using our high power...




www.greenworkstools.com






I think they are great. No gas, oil, or filters, and it weighs almost nothing because it has no engine. My wife mows the lawn now since it is so light. Sounds like a pack of killer bees from some 1970's horror movie.

I'll never go back to gas.You just have to remember to charge the batteries (comes with charger. Battery has green lights on it to show level). Probably get ~60 minutes of continuous use total from the two. So if it takes you longer you may come up short. With my dual when the 1st battery goes dead a red light comes on and automatically switches to the second. This is nice as I know to stop dawdling.

No need to get the self-propelled one. This is like pushing a 3 year old in an umbrella stroller..like how lazy do you have to be to need it to be powered.

I may need to look at the blade bearings as I was mowing it in some really water logged stuff last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Greenworks...don't think they make my model anymore. I bought a dual battery one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tool Type: Lawn Mowers
> 
> 
> Shop Battery and Cordless Electric Lawn Mowers Cordless battery lawn mowers have come a long way from even a few years ago. Long gone are the days of needing to be tethered by a heavy-duty extension cord or needing to change out batteries halfway through your lawn mowing! Using our high power...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.greenworkstools.com



Wow, a lot of models to choose from. I think Home Depot carries that brand. They're the same color green I was looking at the other day, just never noticed the brand name at the time. Thanks, man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

*Invention*: OLED 1987
*inventor*: Kodak











NEWS! - Kodak Unveils First Digicam with Organic LED Display


NEWS! - Kodak Unveils First Digicam with Organic LED Display



www.imaging-resource.com


----------



## khansaheeb

Azizam said:


> US is undoubtedly a great country. It is multi-cultural to the core and we can agree that it is the most powerful country that ever existed on earth in the history of humans. In foreseeable future I see China as the only country that will manage to challenge USA.


You can add Afghanistan to the list.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

@Gomig-21

Tesla FSD in Harvard Square->Mass Ave->Mt Auburn->near Central->Western Ave-> Soldiers->Mass Pike





LOL! He overrides it when it made the *correct* choice to get in the the middle lane on the one-way Western Ave bridge when it quickly spotted the left hand turn arrow on the road for the middle lane (which before it just logically assumed was only for driving straight).



> Looking back, your disengagement was not necessary. You had clearance and the car's planner wanted to use the middle left turn lane probably to set up for the next right turn entry to the highway.
> You're right. At that time, my car's calculations were a few steps ahead of mine.



Many times on a Friday/Saturday night we'd all be racing down Western Ave and over that bridge and cut that left hard from the right hand side of the middle lane and then floor it again. Of course the police figured out that little fun area and decided to keep it intentionally bumpy for the next decade.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## WotTen

Happy Fourth!


----------



## Gomig-21

Maybe just the thought that Donkey Joe going to Saudi Arabia to beg forgiveness for the disparaging comments he made about the Kingdom and it's ruling party, claiming he'll "make it the pariah that it is" for the alleged hacking, sawing and dismembering of Kashogzhi and then topping off the brutal insult with the quote that "there is no redeeming social value to Saudi Arabia" and now he's going there to presumably say he's sorry and not to take any campaign "comments" as reality?! Will MBS show Biden the saw that was used on Khashogzhi to mess with him and decline any increase in oil production to lower the price? Or will he ask for something in return, like perhaps the F-35 or any other economic guarantee?

Maybe this potential major event has already started the hard to believe decrease in prices at the damn pump?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546475766686310400


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Is an Amazon Fresh opening in Saugus? When to expect the North Shore grocery store


Amazon is quietly establishing a chain of its high-tech grocery stores in New England.



www.wickedlocal.com





@Gomig-21

Should have "just walk-out tech".

So I expect a legitimate 5 finger discount review in the coming weeks.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Is an Amazon Fresh opening in Saugus? When to expect the North Shore grocery store
> 
> 
> Amazon is quietly establishing a chain of its high-tech grocery stores in New England.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wickedlocal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gomig-21
> 
> Should have "just walk-out tech".
> 
> So I expect a legitimate 5 finger discount review in the coming weeks.



That's amazing, I never heard of these places but my wife new all about it. I just showed her your post and she's like "yeah I know all about them" dang, excuse me lol. Damn Amazon slowly but surely gaining that monopoly on almost every single consumer item out there. There's your perfect example of capitalism in its rawest form. Most of the time you need money to make money, though.

Speaking of Saugus, is it going to be on Route 1? The most outlandish highway/superstores combined in the country!? I'd like to meet the guy who invented that road or came up with the concept of having a major highway route for 20 miles or so flooded with shopping malls and stores and businesses on both directions.

What's sad, though, is seeing so many of those businesses shut down after many years of being there. Shame covid really did a number on mostly the small mom & pop businesses.

Hey @VCheng , remember that gif you whipped up for me with the series of F-22 pics? How long did that take you and how complicated is the process? I have a bit longer series of an F-35A making a fast approach and then just pulling up vertically. Would make a great gif but not sure if I want to put the time and effort into it lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> That's amazing, I never heard of these places but my wife new all about it. I just showed her your post and she's like "yeah I know all about them" dang, excuse me lol. Damn Amazon slowly but surely gaining that monopoly on almost every single consumer item out there. There's your perfect example of capitalism in its rawest form. Most of the time you need money to make money, though.
> 
> Speaking of Saugus, is it going to be on Route 1? The most outlandish highway/superstores combined in the country!? I'd like to meet the guy who invented that road or came up with the concept of having a major highway route for 20 miles or so flooded with shopping malls and stores and businesses on both directions.
> 
> What's sad, though, is seeing so many of those businesses shut down after many years of being there. Shame covid really did a number on mostly the small mom & pop businesses.
> 
> Hey @VCheng , remember that gif you whipped up for me with the series of F-22 pics? How long did that take you and how complicated is the process? I have a bit longer series of an F-35A making a fast approach and then just pulling up vertically. Would make a great gif but not sure if I want to put the time and effort into it lol.



It will be where the Big Y used to be. Next to the Petco and Kohl's in Saugus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> That's amazing, I never heard of these places but my wife new all about it. I just showed her your post and she's like "yeah I know all about them" dang, excuse me lol.



I've got a whole thread on it.





Amazon’s First Full-Size Grocery Store with ‘Just Walk Out’ Technology Opening in Bellevue


Only 25,000 sq ft (2322sq meters vs the 10,000 sq meters of other supermarkets) ...but well they finally did it. Bye bye cashiers and barcodes.. https://425business.com/amazons-first-full-size-grocery-store-with-just-walk-out-technology-opening-in-bellevue/ Bellevue is the site of Amazon’s...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey @VCheng , remember that gif you whipped up for me with the series of F-22 pics? How long did that take you and how complicated is the process? I have a bit longer series of an F-35A making a fast approach and then just pulling up vertically. Would make a great gif but not sure if I want to put the time and effort into it lol.



Easy peasey:









Online Animated GIF maker


Online GIF maker where you can create animated GIFs, banners, slideshows from sequence of images. Upload frames and make a GIF or merge and edit existing GIFs




ezgif.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

VCheng said:


> Easy peasey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Online Animated GIF maker
> 
> 
> Online GIF maker where you can create animated GIFs, banners, slideshows from sequence of images. Upload frames and make a GIF or merge and edit existing GIFs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ezgif.com



Excellent, thank you. I'll give it a shot and let you know how it comes out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Where did the thread on Kentucky flooding go?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

@Gomig-21 I was in an Uber with the family and the guy is playing slow-ballad “music” from Air-Suppy, Chicago, and Foreigner. I’d like to confirm it is still painful to the ears…even as I have aged.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> @Gomig-21 I was in an Uber with the family and the guy is playing slow-ballad “music” from Air-Suppy, Chicago, and Foreigner. I’d like to confirm it is still painful to the ears…even as I have aged.



lol. I remember when Foreigner 4 came out we were like WOAH excellent album! Chicago and Air Supply a bit too mellow for me. At the time - early to mid 80s I was looking forward to new albums from Judas Priest especially, Scorpions, Rush etc. A bit no, a lot harder than the former mentioned bands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> lol. I remember when Foreigner 4 came out we were like WOAH excellent album! Chicago and Air Supply a bit too mellow for me. At the time - early to mid 80s I was looking forward to new albums from Judas Priest especially, Scorpions, Rush etc. A bit no, a lot harder than the former mentioned bands.



Yes I agree Foreigner 4 with songs like "Urgent" is far better than their ballad crap.

But I'm talking Air-Supply type ballad sh*t like this,




This is just painful to sit through. 


Good job Foreigner for far better stuff like this in Foreigner 4.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> This is just painful to sit through.



lol! So true hahaha. That particular song is BRUTAL! We didn't even have that at prom night, instead I think it was Freebird by Lynard Skynyrd that was the all-time played prom classic of the 80s it seemed. I think Styx was right up there with some of their ballads as a bit painful to listen to.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Good job Foreigner for far better stuff like this in Foreigner 4.



Yeah that was a killer album. And if there is any song that could feature the saxophone in such a great way, it's this one! lol. It was all about guitar solos from the late 50's into the early 90's and suddenly the guitar solo was dropped like a hot cake! Hard to believe but that's what friggin grunge crap and MTV did to good ol' rock & roll, they killed it! What a shame.

I'll never forget an interview with the great leather lungs Ronie James Dio himself who said MTV killed rock & roll before he died and he was 100% on the money!

And speaking of guitar solos, how about this pic with arguable the 3 greatest rock & roll guitarists of all time! Then there's crazy Ozzy lol and Geezer Butler bass player from Black Sabbath at the two ends. But Jimmy Page, Toni Iommi and Alex Lifeson!?!?! Wow.







I'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> lol! So true hahaha. That particular song is BRUTAL! We didn't even have that at prom night, instead I think it was Freebird by Lynard Skynyrd that was the all-time played prom classic of the 80s it seemed. I think Styx was right up there with some of their ballads as a bit painful to listen to.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was a killer album. And if there is any song that could feature the saxophone in such a great way, it's this one! lol. It was all about guitar solos from the late 50's into the early 90's and suddenly the guitar solo was dropped like a hot cake! Hard to believe but that's what friggin grunge crap and MTV did to good ol' rock & roll, they killed it! What a shame.
> 
> I'll never forget an interview with the great leather lungs Ronie James Dio himself who said MTV killed rock & roll before he died and he was 100% on the money!
> 
> And speaking of guitar solos, how about this pic with arguable the 3 greatest rock & roll guitarists of all time! Then there's crazy Ozzy lol and Geezer Butler bass player from Black Sabbath at the two ends. But Jimmy Page, Toni Iommi and Alex Lifeson!?!?! Wow.
> 
> View attachment 868571
> 
> 
> I'


After Air-Supply I had to listen to Chicago crap like this










this is me





Gomig-21 said:


> lol! So true hahaha. That particular song is BRUTAL! We didn't even have that at prom night, instead I think it was Freebird by Lynard Skynyrd that was the all-time played prom classic of the 80s it seemed. I think Styx was right up there with some of their ballads as a bit painful to listen to.



Honestly I can't remember one song from my 80's prom...it's all a blur. I just remember everybody talking up a storm and not much time on the dance floor.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

@Gomig-21 so I’m in Orlando for a few weeks on vacation and it’s like the British Invasion part #2.

Every other person I talk to is British. It’s crazy. I think the entire population of the UK is down here. Are we the new South Africa?

@mike2000 is back are they running a 4 for 1 sale on Orlando trips????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> @Gomig-21 so I’m in Orlando for a few weeks on vacation and it’s like the British Invasion part #2.
> 
> Every other person I talk to is British. It’s crazy. I think the entire population of the UK is down here. Are we the new South Africa?



Really? That's strange. Why would there be a British invasion of Orlando this time of year and in this year? Interesting. 

It's also the hottest month to be in FLA. Not just the heat, the humidity is enough to kill us northerners looool. Put the two of those together then add the swamps and you have mosquito heaven to boot. Hopefully you're near the water which should be much better. Have fun!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Really? That's strange. Why would there be a British invasion of Orlando this time of year and in this year? Interesting.
> 
> It's also the hottest month to be in FLA. Not just the heat, the humidity is enough to kill us northerners looool. Put the two of those together then add the swamps and you have mosquito heaven to boot. Hopefully you're near the water which should be much better. Have fun!



They were complaining about the humidity but I guess for some reason it doesn’t affect me as much as I can’t tell the difference between a ridiculously hot day up there versus here.

My whole family was laughing at how every person sounded like they were out of a Harry Potter movie…and speaking of that we’ll be heading to Universal sometime soon to do the Harry Potter stuff. They’ll make the rides their even more fun!

So instead of me repeating the Bruins/Red Sox game crowd demographics…it more like being an American at a Wimbledon tennis match.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> They were complaining about the humidity but I guess for some reason it doesn’t affect me as much as I can’t tell the difference between a ridiculously hot day up there versus here.
> 
> My whole family was laughing at how every person sounded like they were out of a Harry Potter movie…and speaking of that we’ll be heading to Universal sometime soon to do the Harry Potter stuff. They’ll make the rides their even more fun!
> 
> So instead of me repeating the Bruins/Red Sox game crowd demographics…it more like being an American at a Wimbledon tennis match.


 Hahaha, excellent. Sadly, I haven't been down to FLA in about 3 years, now. Typically, either my son and I will go down or my fishing buddies all get together and we make a huge fishing trip that extends to the Gulf of Mexico and mostly southern Louisiana where the yellowfin tuna is just an absolute blast to catch. That along with other species but between the yellowfins and tarpans and all the amazing fish to catch in FLA, it's just an amazing time.

Sometimes if we take all the boats down with us, we'll make a Miami trip so we can make the Bimini run and the Caribbean waters there are like being in heaven. The problem with Miami nowadays is the cost has gone out of control. There was actually a piece on that on the news up here and how it's almost impossible to snowbird let alone vacation in Miami these days because the prices are way beyond out of control as well as everything being booked! Go figure that one out!?!? Madness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Hahaha, excellent. Sadly, I haven't been down to FLA in about 3 years, now. Typically, either my son and I will go down or my fishing buddies all get together and we make a huge fishing trip that extends to the Gulf of Mexico and mostly southern Louisiana where the yellowfin tuna is just an absolute blast to catch. That along with other species but between the yellowfins and tarpans and all the amazing fish to catch in FLA, it's just an amazing time.
> 
> Sometimes if we take all the boats down with us, we'll make a Miami trip so we can make the Bimini run and the Caribbean waters there are like being in heaven. The problem with Miami nowadays is the cost has gone out of control. There was actually a piece on that on the news up here and how it's almost impossible to snowbird let alone vacation in Miami these days because the prices are way beyond out of control as well as everything being booked! Go figure that one out!?!? Madness.



Prices have gone up but places are all sold out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Prices have gone up but places are all sold out



Check this out, bro. I'm quite positive you're very aware of Herb Chambers and all 60+ auto dealerships he owns in Boston & Massachusetts and he's been around since the 70s I believe, before that he sold appliances or something like that don't quote me on that exactly but bottom line, talk about a success story! Reaping the fruits of that success was his yacht pulling into Boston Harbor for the 4th or July weekend and it stayed there for a while. I think he still owns the couple of Ferrari and Lambo dealerships also. Him and Ernie "come on down!" boch loool.






I can't imagine what this thing costs to just maintain. Neat design, though.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Check this out, bro. I'm quite positive you're very aware of Herb Chambers and all 60+ auto dealerships he owns in Boston & Massachusetts and he's been around since the 70s I believe, before that he sold appliances or something like that don't quote me on that exactly but bottom line, talk about a success story! Reaping the fruits of that success was his yacht pulling into Boston Harbor for the 4th or July weekend and it stayed there for a while. I think he still owns the couple of Ferrari and Lambo dealerships also. Him and Ernie "come on down!" boch loool.
> 
> View attachment 870126
> 
> 
> I can't imagine what this thing costs to just maintain. Neat design, though.



Yes my car has a Boch tag on the back. Those two pretty much control the auto market here…and I don’t mean that in a good way.

I’m still in Florida.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

@Gomig-21

So I was doing some research on Universal Studios and was looking at what other rides the company that made the Spider Man ride did.

So I started reading this page and was going what? B-2, space shuttle, Voyager spacecraft, F-35??

LOL!




__





Moog Inc. - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Orlando trip wrap up

*Volcano Bay*




So this a really nice looking park (A+)...and the usual grab and go food (while limited in selection) was actually really good (unlike SeaWorld where they have a ton of food and it *all* tastes takes like sh*t..except the Shark Restaurant). I can't remember the prices as I just ApplePay'd everything,

Tons and tons of chairs by the volcano. Lots of umbrellas. Needs more shady areas though. Give it an A





Lazy River. Perfect for tired Dads who want to do nothing. A+

I give it a big thumbs up.
They could make it even better if they allowed Uber to drop you off near the Volcano Bay gate. Right now you are forced to go through a main security check area hub and then get on a bus to Volcano Bay which is a few miles away deeper in the park. I think they also charge for clothes lockers which I don't think any other place does.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Orlando trip wrap up
*Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure*




I was already there 20 years ago but everything seems to have changed drastically as I didn't recognize much at all. We mostly focused on the Harry Potter stuff at the expense of the other rides.





This motorcycle ride was very good. Give it an A+.





This was good too. You are basically being twisted around by one of those huge robots in an auto assembly plant that moves the car frames around. A-





This ride was disappointing as it was WAY too short and I feel the 3D screen resolution quality was subpar. (Must be the 4K screens I'm used to). C.





Train ride sort of ho-hum. C

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Universal continued...




Three Broomsticks Restaurant: Ate here twice..good stuff. B+.

As for most of rest of the the park it seems they are desperately trying to leverage as much of their Intellectual Property into the park as they can. Put it this way there was Betty Boop cartoon stuff (circa 1930's). This seemed very strange (to put it nicely).
The park was actually hard to navigate as there were twisting fingers going off the main path for rides. It was easy to miss something that was located off in some hard to see corner.





The Simpsons ride was far far better than I expected. It was basically a hard core airplane flight simulator machine with the legs violently dipping and twisting crazily. Give it an A+.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

*Epcot*




Was there a few years ago. Trying to catch up on all the stuff we missed and what was new.






Soaring again. Twice more like last time. What can you say. A+.






Guardian's ride was insane. Totally unprepared for such a crazy coaster ride. Give it an A+.





Ratatouille...meh...could have been much better. B-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Epcot continued...





Test Track. I have spent years hearing about this ride and missed going onto it my previous two Florida Epcot trips because of the insane lines. Finally get on it and I'm giving it a super low mark for being such a @#$%% letdown. Epcot please get rid of it and put up anything better..like a bathroom. Geez... *F*






Gondolas are very cool. B+






Nine Dragons...meh..I've had 10 times better food at 2am in Chinatown. C-

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

*Discovery Cove*




Was there a few years ago..we went again this year. The $275/per person to get into this place is definitely above average. It was also full of British people. We spent 2 days in there. You can leave your wallet at the door as once you are in everything is free. Give it an A





SeaVenture: This certainly is not for the faint-hearted. I don't know what rating to give it because I spent the entire time trying to make sure my kids didn't slip and have their helmets tilt, fill full of water, and drown. Anybody who knows anything about full-face scuba masks and the dangers of dead space air would probably be uncomfortable being in one...even with it supposedly pushing the CO2 out.





The helmet window was almost a cube so your periphery was *completely* messed up. It was like having two big rear view mirrors in your periphery. So what you thought was next to you (like the hand railing) was almost behind you. So you'd be constantly reaching out for things that were not there.





Meet dolphins up close. A





Lazy river (no inner tubes). B+





snorkel with the fish. A

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

*SeaWorld*




Been there before. Kids like the dolphin/seals/etc shows. Can't argue with that.





Sharks Restaurant just an amazing view as we have been lucky to always get a tank window seat. Food pretty good. A

As for the rest of the food in the park it gets an F.

*Bushe Gardens*
Was there last time..nothing to add.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Great write-up, bro. Sounds like you really had a great time and especially the kids which it's really all about them in the end. 

Surprised at those full-faced scuba masks and how terribly designed they are. I wonder if they've had accidents before with such a terrible feature. Are you sure there's a chance of them getting filled if tilted? Seems so dangerous and for them not to know about a potential liability of that caliber is super negligent. Anyway, great read and grading!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Great write-up, bro. Sounds like you really had a great time and especially the kids which it's really all about them in the end.
> 
> Surprised at those full-faced scuba masks and how terribly designed they are. I wonder if they've had accidents before with such a terrible feature. Are you sure there's a chance of them getting filled if tilted? Seems so dangerous and for them not to know about a potential liability of that caliber is super negligent. Anyway, great read and grading!



It sure is very dangerous. You sign your life away on the paperwork before they let you go in. The water level in the helmet is at your neckline. They explicitly tell you not to make the mistake of looking down. I think the reason the helmet is on the big side going partway down your chest is so people have to bend their entire body to look down instead of just their neck.

I noticed you had to climb up and down a slippery 10 foot ladder so I told my wife to skip going as she can't swim. She just said keep an eye on the kids. Well the ladder was probably the least of my worries as she probably would have had a heart attack even with no ladder climbing.

This is definitely one of the times where you find yourself caught in an "iffy" situation you were not expecting. You know that feeling of utter dread you get when the back wheels start getting real loose in a rainstorm on the highway as you start going into the curves and you know you could be seconds from complete disaster. I was feeling that for the first few minutes instead of enjoying the scenery. 

The helmet was shifting on my shoulders due to buoyancy equilibrium issues i think. I was actually holding it down for the first few minutes until it settled down.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> It sure is very dangerous. You sign your life away on the paperwork before they let you go in. The water level in the helmet is at your neckline. They explicitly tell you not to make the mistake of looking down. I think the reason the helmet is on the big side going partway down your chest is so people have to bend their entire body to look down instead of just their neck.
> 
> I noticed you had to climb up and down a slippery 10 foot ladder so I told my wife to skip going as she can't swim. She just said keep an eye on the kids. Well the ladder was probably the least of my worries as she probably would have had a heart attack even with no ladder climbing.
> 
> This is definitely one of the times where you find yourself caught in an "iffy" situation you were not expecting. You know that feeling of utter dread you get when the back wheels start getting real loose in a rainstorm on the highway as you start going into the curves and you know you could be seconds from complete disaster. I was feeling that for the first few minutes instead of enjoying the scenery.
> 
> The helmet was shifting on my shoulders due to buoyancy equilibrium issues i think. I was actually holding it down for the first few minutes until it settled down.


 Yes, I certainly know that feeling wow. Crazy they would have such a dangerous setup. I would find it hard to believe they haven't had a few incidents before. How could that even be enjoyable when it created that much stress, right? With todays tech there could be so many other MUCH safer options than that crazy dangerous setup. Glad you got through it with the kids, though!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Yes, I certainly know that feeling wow. Crazy they would have such a dangerous setup. I would find it hard to believe they haven't had a few incidents before. How could that even be enjoyable when it created that much stress, right? With todays tech there could be so many other MUCH safer options than that crazy dangerous setup. Glad you got through it with the kids, though!



My oldest came out saying is was pretty scary in the beginning and said "so glad Ma didn't go in". My youngest who actually cries after going on little kid's rollercoasters because they are too much for her thought it was awesome and wanted to go back in again. My oldest and I were like "WTF!!!".

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1940's LA

According to the comments the video starts here








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com




You can see the same wavy mountains in the background.






1940's San Francisco








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com




Again you can make out the matching mountains in the background when zoomed in


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Check out the night part starting at 3:44. The AI has done an amazing job.




New York City, 1930's

I believe the video starts here with a sharp right turn onto 5th Avenue from E 60th Street. You can see a park entrance on the left and further down you can start reading the street numbers (like 820) on the awnings after you pass 3 street on the right.








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## VCheng




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> View attachment 886062











Standin' on the Corner Park - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Standin' on the Corner Park - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



Yup. I bought that cap from that corner. Literally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng




----------



## VCheng




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> View attachment 887350



Great pic...makes me think of simpler times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng




----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

*Costco*



Hamartia Antidote said:


> View attachment 232814






Hamartia Antidote said:


> Some retail chains Americans would be surprised knowing they have such a large international presence
> 
> Costco - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> "Costco Wholesale Corporation is an American membership-only warehouse club that provides a wide selection of merchandise. As of 2014, *it was the third largest retailer in the United States, in 2015 it is the second largest in the world* and the largest membership warehouse club chain in the United States.
> 
> As of 15 April 2014, Costco has a total of 672 warehouses, spread throughout the United States (474), Canada (89), United Kingdom (26), Australia (7), Mexico (34), Taiwan (10), South Korea (11), Japan (20), and Spain (1)."













Costco opens first store in China





France first store opening





Costco opens first store in New Zealand..LOL..somebody has a "Brady" jersey.


These videos make me chuckle...maybe Madonna is inside.
@gambit @KAL-EL @F-22Raptor @Gomig-21 @VCheng

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> These videos make me chuckle...maybe Madonna is inside.
> @gambit @KAL-EL @F-22Raptor @Gomig-21 @VCheng



Their special deals and routine discounts are popular, as is their pizza. Pretty decent, and they sell lots of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> Their special deals and routine discounts are popular, as is their pizza. Pretty decent, and they sell lots of it.



I used to be a member..however they just made everything their own brand so now why do you want to spend $25 on a big jug of no-name detergent. You can do that at the dollar store.

Kept my BJ's Wholesale Club membership though. They have coupons for name brand stuff...which Costco rarely did.


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I used to be a member..however they just made everything their own brand so now why do you want to spend $25 on a big jug of no-name detergent. You can do that at the dollar store.
> 
> Kept my BJ's Wholesale Club membership though. they have coupons for name brand stuff...which Costco rarely did.



I prefer BJWC over Costco for one simple reason: their aisles are laid out according to the signs posted, so I know where to find what I need. Costco, other than a few areas, keeps changing their layout so you have to hunt all over usually. That is how they get you to buy stuff you had no intention of buying when you entered the store.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> I prefer BJWC over Costco for one simple reason: their aisles are laid out according to the signs posted, so I know where to find what I need. Costco, other than a few areas, keeps changing their layout so you have to hunt all over usually. That is how they get you to buy stuff you had no intention of buying when you entered the store.



Well that's true. BJWC seems to have a standard inventory in the aisles and the "test it out/seasonal" products in the middle.

Costco seems to be hit or miss. Like Marshalls or something.


----------



## VCheng




----------



## SQ8

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I used to be a member..however they just made everything their own brand so now why do you want to spend $25 on a big jug of no-name detergent. You can do that at the dollar store.
> 
> Kept my BJ's Wholesale Club membership though. They have coupons for name brand stuff...which Costco rarely did.


That Pizza is a big deal - $10 for a decent whole pizza I can consume for two days.. Ill take that.

Not everything is their own brand and that pricing trick of theirs in the cent amount is to be followed to get a really good discount.


----------



## VCheng

SQ8 said:


> That Pizza is a big deal - $10 for a decent whole pizza I can consume for two days.. Ill take that.
> 
> Not everything is their own brand and that pricing trick of theirs in the cent amount is to be followed to get a really good discount.



Not just pizza, but anything carrying the Kirkland label is tested to be equal or better to the class leading product in its category. That is how it gets the label.


----------



## SQ8

VCheng said:


> Not just pizza, but anything carrying the Kirkland label is tested to be equal or better to the class leading product in its category. That is how it gets the label.


It is however more better as a value proposition either for larger families or for group situations unless two people share a large space to stock up that much


----------



## VCheng

SQ8 said:


> It is however more better as a value proposition either for larger families or for group situations unless two people share a large space to stock up that much




LOL! Ain't that truth!

(Just saying as the guy who now has several lifetimes' worth of (useless) bulk supplies.  )


----------



## SQ8

VCheng said:


> LOL! Ain't that truth!
> 
> (Just saying as the guy who now has several lifetimes' worth of (useless) bulk supplies.  )


Considering where you are in life - you probably might be looking to downsize a lot soon.
Had a family friend go from a 6 bed place down to 3 because the nest has moved on and they aren’t home either.
So no costco for them nor the usual familial estates - just on the road with more real estate - Scottsdale, Boulder to Dallas rather than one spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

SQ8 said:


> Considering where you are in life - you probably might be looking to downsize a lot soon.
> Had a family friend go from a 6 bed place down to 3 because the nest has moved on and they aren’t home either.
> So no costco for them nor the usual familial estates - just on the road with more real estate - Scottsdale, Boulder to Dallas rather than one spot.



Good advice there, makes sense. I just want to haul toys all over in an nice Airstream.


----------



## VCheng

The Susquehanna River.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Fall colors in the Adirondacks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

*Invention: 1954 First consumer color television
Inventor: RCA*









RCA Manufactures The 1st Ever Color TV Set at 12.5 Inches, $1,000


The RCA CT-100 color TV was the first color television produced for the masses. The company began manufacturing it in 1954, when there were few color broadcasts, and its $1,000 price tag would make it a luxury item. The CT-100 showed a picture that measured just 12 inches wide. While the CT-100...




groovyhistory.com








Color television made its debut after the Federal Communications Commission accepted the RCA-developed "Compatible Color" System permitting colorcasting of programs without blanking the screens of black-and-white TV sets. Source: Bettmann / Contributor, v

The RCA CT-100 color TV was the first color television produced for the masses. The company began manufacturing it in 1954, when there were few color broadcasts, and its $1,000 price tag would make it a luxury item. This hulking beast, its innards packed with vacuum tubes, showed a picture that measured just 12 inches wide. About 4,000 were produced, and only 300 or so are known to exist today. While the CT-100 was, for consumers, the first color TV on the market, it wasn't the first color TV ever made.

The color television stands as one of the *greatest inventions of the 20th century*. Today, it’s how many of us get our news, entertain ourselves, even improve ourselves with the litany of educational programs. However, the historic invention of the color television reads like the *space race between Russia and the United States*.
Only this race was between Radio Corporation of America (RCA) and Colombia Broadcasting System (CBS). There was also an army of engineers fighting over who would invent the best system and most crucially, who got credit for the invention.

The earliest inventions of color television began in the early 1900s with men you’ve never heard of, like Vladimir K. Zworykin and versions of color TV that never quite got off the ground. Things really heated up in the ‘20s with John Logie Baird’s design, which is credited as the first color television. However, without getting into the technical mumbo jumbo, his invention was mechanical in nature, while the basis for our television today is electronic.






The Very First NTSC Color TV: 1954 RCA Model CT-100​


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Invention: 1954 Transistor Radio
Inventor: Texas Instruments



https://www.edn.com/ti-announces-1st-transistor-radio-october-18-1954/







1954 REGENCY TR-1 Grey-color​


----------



## Goritoes

Saint Petersburg, Florida.


----------



## Maula Jatt

*Freedom* - this word truly encapsulates the success of US 

may our motherland also learns from it


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups are most popular Halloween candy, poll finds


Americans love to gorge on candy during Halloween, and Reese's Peanut Butter Cups are at the top of the list, a poll from Monmouth University finds.



www.usatoday.com




Reese's Peanut Butter Cups are most popular Halloween candy, poll finds​








Reese's Peanut Butter Cups - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













The Fascinating Rise Of Reese's Peanut Butter Cups







www.businessinsider.com


----------



## SQ8

https://www.cnet.com/culture/entert...in-conroy-dies-at-66-following-cancer-battle/

Grew up with this man..

Meanwhile
Election news is getting long in the tooth


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

SQ8 said:


> https://www.cnet.com/culture/entert...in-conroy-dies-at-66-following-cancer-battle/
> 
> Grew up with this man..
> 
> Meanwhile
> Election news is getting long in the tooth



Wow! how long have you been here?





Gotta love his voice.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Owner of Shaw's, Star Market Merging With Kroger: Here's How It Could Impact Local Customers


Two of the nation’s largest grocers have agreed to merge in a deal they say would help them better compete with Walmart, Amazon and other major companies that have stepped into the grocery business. Kroger on Friday bid $24.6 billion for Albertsons Companies Inc., the owner of New England...




www.nbcboston.com





@Gomig-21

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Owner of Shaw's, Star Market Merging With Kroger: Here's How It Could Impact Local Customers
> 
> 
> Two of the nation’s largest grocers have agreed to merge in a deal they say would help them better compete with Walmart, Amazon and other major companies that have stepped into the grocery business. Kroger on Friday bid $24.6 billion for Albertsons Companies Inc., the owner of New England...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gomig-21



Wow, survival of the fittest, ma man. Talk about things changing on a dime and not just the epidemic that started this whole disaster, I keep thinking of why I'm paying almost $6 a gallon for diesel. Things are out of control.


----------



## CriticalThinker02

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Wow, survival of the fittest, ma man. Talk about things changing on a dime and not just the epidemic that started this whole disaster,



Well luckily this should not impact us much as Kroger has nothing is Massachusetts. Maybe we'll get a price cut with the combined purchasing power.









Kroger - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





I have a love hate relationship with Star (used to work there in high school) as they usually carry the largest brand name selections (vs heavy on the store branding) but the caveat being the highest prices (probably even worse than Whole Foods) around.

Speaking of store brand selection maybe I'll try Wegmans again today as I haven't been in there in years. Maybe I'll actually buy something there this time...as previously it was just like going to a large Trader Joes.

No word on the Saugus Amazon Fresh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Sorry @VCheng Wegman’s still sucks. I’m walking out of the one in Chestnut Hill and didn’t see anything worth buying.


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Sorry @VCheng Wegman’s still sucks. I’m walking out of the one in Chestnut Hill and didn’t see anything worth buying.




LOL. No worries. Everyone has their own favorite grocery store. It surely biases me that their flagship store is in my town with a huge selection and new products the first to arrive.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> LOL. No worries. Everyone has their own favorite grocery store. It surely biases me that their flagship store is in my town with a huge selection and new products the first to arrive.



Well it is in the city and I thought the Chestnut Hill one would be more snazzy to appeal to "all those filthy rich city joos" I hear about on PDF.

I will try one out in the "horrors" of suburbia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

California 1930's






1930's Detroit, free-for-all in the wide street with no lines.






California 1940's...starts out in front of a Bank Of America. Wow check out the ugly oil derricks at 3:52






New York City 1950's. You can see A/C units in the windows at 2:24.....7:36 showing the housing projects.


----------



## VCheng

Happy Thanksgiving to all!

May you have lots to be thankful for, and to look forward to in the coming year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

VCheng said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all!
> 
> May you have lots to be thankful for, and to look forward to in the coming year.



Same to you & all! I have a lot to be thankful for this year.

Here's to having an even better next Amen!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Hope you all are keeping warm as the vortex comes in


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

SQ8 said:


> Hope you all are keeping warm as the vortex comes in



Luckily we aren't reliant on Russian Natural Gas.

Thumbs up to our pipelines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

SQ8 said:


> Hope you all are keeping warm as the vortex comes in



Montana had a drop of 26 degrees in three minutes. Denver airport set a new record of the biggest drop ever recorded in one hour. Here we have been told to expect a drop of 50 degrees tomorrow afternoon with flash freeze warnings. It will be fun.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## SQ8

VCheng said:


> Montana had a drop of 26 degrees in three minutes. Denver airport set a new record of the biggest drop ever recorded in one hour. Here we have been told to expect a drop of 50 degrees tomorrow afternoon with flash freeze warnings. It will be fun.


Yeah - I walked into Target at 25 degrees and walked out to a -20 windchill.


----------



## VCheng

SQ8 said:


> Yeah - I walked into Target at 25 degrees and walked out to a -20 windchill.



"Here's a snapshot at the steep drops in temperature across different parts of the country:

*Casper, Wyoming:* In less than 18 hours, from 7:40 a.m. MT Wednesday to 1:35 a.m. MT Thursday, the temperature dropped by 70 degrees. As of 6 a.m. MT Thursday, the reported temperature was -35 degrees, but with a wind chill of -76 degrees.

*Denver, Colorado:* Temperature dropped by 65 degrees in 16 hours. The largest plunge came when temperature dropped 47 degrees in just two hours yesterday from 46 degrees Fahrenheit at 3:58 p.m. MT to -1 degree Fahrenheit at 5:58 p.m. MT.

*Amarillo, Texas:* Temperature dropped 42 degrees in six hours. The current wind chill this morning is -7 degrees Fahrenheit.

*Wichita, Kansas:* Between roughly 10 p.m. CT and 7 a.m. CT, the temperature dropped by 36 degrees. However, the temperature dropped 20 degrees — from 32 degrees Fahrenheit to 12 degrees Fahrenheit — in just one hour between 11:53 p.m. CT and 12:53 a.m. CT Wednesday night. Temperatures are still falling and are expected to bottom out near -4 degrees Fahrenheit later this morning.

*Kansas City, Missouri:* Temperatures dropped by 30 degrees within six hours overnight, and temperatures are forecast to continue falling this morning, bottoming out near -7 degrees by mid-day."


----------



## 313ghazi

Damn. Now that's really cold.


----------



## SaadH

We in California feel your pain, not...


----------



## SQ8

SaadH said:


> We in California feel your pain, not...


You already have enough pain with the taxes, prices and the policies


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Chicago 100 years ago, 1920's.






Utah 1940's





California 1940's..very nice quality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Chicago 100 years ago, 1920's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utah 1940's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California 1940's..very nice quality



Nice - i came across these videos several weeks ago on my own(!!!!!) - it is fantastic to see how the USA / UK / Europe was in the last 18th/early 19th century - very strage to see videos from 1905 or earlier etc as there was with far "more modern" activity than i was expecting. Colorising these films makes them very real.

My favourite is this vido as i personally walked the entire length of this road when i went to San Francisco and to see how it was then versus what it was like when i walked down it !!!

Favourite : 












[4k, 60 fps] San Francisco, a Trip down Market Street, April 14, 1906


Upscaled with neural networks trip down Market Street, San Francisco, 1906. This film was shot on April 14, 1906, just four days before the San Francisco ear...




www.youtube.com





Some others i have bookmarked :











Additional :










Amazing Victorian England 1898-1902 in Colour


Time travel back in beautiful Victorian England 130 years ago like you've never seen.If you like this video, you could support my technical work, I've spent ...




www.youtube.com














Vancouver, Canada 1907 (New Version) in Color [VFX,60fps, Remastered] w/sound design added


I colorized , restored and I added a sky visual effect and created a sound design for this video of Vancouver, Canada 1907, Filmed from the streetcar, these ...




www.youtube.com














[4k, 60 fps] A Trip Through New York City in 1911


Upscaled with neural networks 1911 New York footage taken by the Swedish company Svenska Biografteatern on a trip to America: You can reach me here:💌 https:...




www.youtube.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goritoes

How's everybody doing in this unprecedented Snow storm ? Need some warm hugs ?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Ali_Baba said:


> My favourite is this vido as i personally walked the entire length of this road when i went to San Francisco and to see how it was then versus what it was like when i walked down it !!!
> 
> Favourite :



One thing that should be noted is that this is 1906...two years before the Ford Model T's release...yet there are plenty of cars around. This notion that cars were not common before the Model T is simply not true. From the video you can see it is already approaching 50% of the street traffic in San Francisco. Also note obviously this video was taken before the Great San Francisco earthquake of 1906 that *destroyed 80% of the city*.
















1906 Market Street after the quake/fire.



Ali_Baba said:


> [4k, 60 fps] A Trip Through New York City in 1911
> 
> 
> Upscaled with neural networks 1911 New York footage taken by the Swedish company Svenska Biografteatern on a trip to America: You can reach me here:💌 https:...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com







Also you can see in 1911 New York City was already covered with tallish buildings..not later in the 1930's when the Empire State building was put up.



Ali_Baba said:


> Nice - i came across these videos several weeks ago on my own(!!!!!) - it is fantastic to see how the USA / UK / Europe was in the last 18th/early 19th century - very strage to see videos from 1905 or earlier etc as there was with far "more modern" activity than i was expecting.



One of the reasons I post these videos is because they can reveal alot...and can quickly clear up many misconceptions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Goritoes said:


> How's everybody doing in this unprecedented Snow storm ? Need some warm hugs ?



So far just cold..no snow.


----------



## Goritoes

Hamartia Antidote said:


> So far just cold..no snow.


which State are you in ? Here in Florida we got cold chills, enough to bother this Karachiate. I am still enjoying this sudden drop in temp but seeing the videos from other states, its scary how cars are sliding uncontrollably on the roads due to Black ice.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Goritoes said:


> which State are you in ? Here in Florida we got cold chills, enough to bother this Karachiate. I am still enjoying this sudden drop in temp but seeing the videos from other states, its scary how cars are sliding uncontrollably on the roads due to Black ice.



Massachusetts. So far no precipitation. Streets dry.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1967 Philco-Ford Future Prediction.





Home Computers (note the flatscreen monitors). Printers, online shopping, online banking, email, computer games, microwave ovens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goritoes

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Massachusetts. So far no precipitation. Streets dry.


You are in the very North, I thought you would be covered in Ice.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Goritoes said:


> You are in the very North, I thought you would be covered in Ice.



Well that's what they were saying..but so far nothing. I even brought in the Reindeer Christmas decorations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

What a legacy. RIP Barbara Walters and thank you!






Barbara Walters, who shattered the glass ceiling and became a dominant force in an industry once dominated by men, has died. She was 93






*See Barbara Walters’ most memorable moments*






*20/20 Fidel Castro interview - Barbara Walters*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

